# Hi! What do you guys do for a living??!



## NFL

Freshman at EKU...my laptop was a gift, no hope of me affording it on my own


----------



## socofan74

Photographer


----------



## pcnoob1

since the recession i have been selling my body to larger women for a higher price. business is booming... literally


----------



## Mygaffer

My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Graphic Designer (Digital Multimedia Design)


----------



## battlenut

U.S. NAVY living the dream. have no worries and the family is taken care of.


----------



## Kharnak

Mentally ill, getting money for doing nothing


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Left school at 16, went to college, left because it was awful and the teachers were useless. Now I work 9 - 5, 5 days a week as a Trainee Buying Clerk/Online store manager for a large car components firm.

I'm happy with the money I earn, love the job, and it allows me to fund my hobby, wouldn't mind if it was a bit more ICT orientated, but managing the online eBay/Store is quite interesting.









Also, this needs a sticky.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1337LutZ* 
Graphic Designer (Digital Multimedia Design)

Snap! - more Television these days


----------



## thegreatsquare

Overnight Counselor at a CR.


----------



## xpfighter

I am working in a circus as a clown (







) , and in free time I work as a truck driver.... kinda scary huh... clown driver


----------



## Psycho666

i work in a Dispatch centre for a security company...
and i fix computers (which started as a hobby)


----------



## DemonSnake

Hmm...
Where are you from
What do you do for a living
Pictures of your bedroom/computer room

This site is a potential stalkers database, and I don't mean the cool Chernobyl types either.

BUT, sticking to the topic,
I work in a Law firm in the intellectual property rights and patents department.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i sell my body for lots of mullah.

i wish.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
Snap! - more Television these days

wut?

i dont do television, as i am no audio/video producer ;p

i make ads and brochures etc. oyea, and websites


----------



## phillipg10

My main job is a Computer Technician, I also sell servers online & do some web design and video editing.


----------



## Coz_411

I sit at home cleaning and doing general house work, I essentially bum of my parents, even though they live 1000 k/ms away.

I'm also Doing courses in Business and I.T. and every now and then I build computers for cash. I also play poker every Friday and Saturday at the Casino to help fund my PC and Alcohol addiction.









(If I have a big win this weekend I can afford my Corsair 800D.







)

(EDIT) I also Breed rats for snake food/pet's, no I am not lying, I have pet rats and breed them.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coz_411* 
I sit at home cleaning and doing general house work, I essentially bum of my parents, even though they live 1000 k/ms away.

I'm also Doing courses in Business and I.T. and every now and then I build computers for cash. I also play poker every Friday and Saturday at the Casino to help fund my PC and Alcohol addiction.









(If I have a big win this weekend I can afford my Corsair 800D.







)

alternatively, if you lose i get your monitor.


----------



## burksdb

HP Laptop Support


----------



## MeeMoo220

19 years old, Computer Engineering student. I work at my uncle's dollar store as a cashier which makes around $400 a month. Not much but since I don't own a car yet, I spend 80% of that on my PC lol. GTX 470 coming in 3 days







.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Computer repair, income tax, photography, sell computers (typically laptops), basic graphics design (business cards/flyers/etc), English and computer classes.... List goes on.


----------



## Coz_411

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
alternatively, if you lose i get your monitor.

Wow, that would not be cool.

Lucky I have a back up!

...then I lose that too.


----------



## Mr.Pie

full time student atm

i do some chores around and just save up for my build that my mom's gonna sponser once I *cough loose my PC addiction


----------



## d-block

help desk


----------



## strezz

full time Training Manager for various British financial firms, IT manager for a friends business on the side, Amateur graphics designing, Cyber pimp.


----------



## adizz

i'm like 16 now and I am a full time student


----------



## sublimejhn

Police officer.

I have a good time and I can support my hobby pretty well, so I can't ask for much more


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

undergrad at brunel uni
freelance web designer in my spare time (which is quite a bit now that exams are almost over







)
lol my current client will be paying for the rig you see in my sig = WIN! lol


----------



## ohzer0

i fix watches







yes batteries, repairs, the whole nine. fix old, battered computers, photography on the side


----------



## Ra1nman

I drive ships for a living, its an awesome job, pays for my hobby and I only work 6 months of the year... couldn't ask for more!!


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ra1nman* 
I drive ships for a living, its an awesome job, pays for my hobby and I only work 6 months of the year... couldn't ask for more!!









thats so cool. do you do the cargo routes or travel?


----------



## loony

Coffee Barista and Medical Science student. I'll soon start my new job as a pathologist


----------



## sintricate

Gypsy grifter. I con people out of money all day.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Internet security researcher/analyst


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ra1nman* 
I drive ships for a living, its an awesome job, pays for my hobby and I only work 6 months of the year... couldn't ask for more!!

i'm pretty sure you just won the internet there.


----------



## Nawtheph

I'm a hydraulics maintenance technician for the Air Force. I've been in for almost 8 years now, and while not really satisfying, it does pay the bills and I'm afforded opportunities I wouldn't get other wise.


----------



## waqasr

Im a full time student studying Civil Engineering Surveying and have a part time job in a Large electronics retailer. Helps pay the bills and bit of my hobby.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Studying Electrical Engineering & Computer Science. Also got a part time job working for a company called ClickView building servers and from time to time helping out the tech support guys.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
Studying Electrical Engineering & Computer Science. Also got a part time job working for a company called ClickView building servers and from time to time helping out the tech support guys.

clickview as in the video playing program...


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
clickview as in the video playing program...

Yea the one for schools. You used it?


----------



## fshizl

student, and for money i work at a restaurant..


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
Yea the one for schools. You used it?

all the time -_-'


----------



## MarkG

Senior Project manager for IBM, and own business (PC orientated)


----------



## gtarmanrob

i think you'll find that most of the members with high end computers are older, or work for PC stores and can get much better pricing. or they were smart and saved, didnt go all out on performance parts at first.

i myself work in the mines up north of Western Australia as a drillers offsider, drilling for iron ore. work 2 weeks away / 1 week home. real good pay but only coz of LONG hours. 12 hour days, 14 days straight. 7 on day shift (5am-5pm) then change over to night shift (5pm to 5am).

you guys rekon you seen hot weather? up there now its starting to get into the cooler period, on average so far i've worked in temps of 39-46 degrees celcius during the day. bit of wind helps when it comes through, feels like aircon when it blows on all the sweat haha. thats not even the worst of it. summer temps usually sit around 50+ degrees celcius. even more in the pit where theres no breeze and barely any air movement.


----------



## Coz_411

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i think you'll find that most of the members with high end computers are older, or work for PC stores and can get much better pricing. or they were smart and saved, didnt go all out on performance parts at first.

i myself work in the mines up north of Western Australia as a drillers offsider, drilling for iron ore. work 2 weeks away / 1 week home. real good pay but only coz of LONG hours. 12 hour days, 14 days straight. 7 on day shift (5am-5pm) then change over to night shift (5pm to 5am).

you guys rekon you seen hot weather? up there now its starting to get into the cooler period, on average so far i've worked in temps of 39-46 degrees celcius during the day. bit of wind helps when it comes through, feels like aircon when it blows on all the sweat haha. thats not even the worst of it. summer temps usually sit around 50+ degrees celcius. even more in the pit where theres no breeze and barely any air movement.

Arrh man, I know exactly how you feel.









The things you do for money.


----------



## grayfox99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i think you'll find that most of the members with high end computers are older, or work for PC stores and can get much better pricing. or they were smart and saved, didnt go all out on performance parts at first.

i myself work in the mines up north of Western Australia as a drillers offsider, drilling for iron ore. work 2 weeks away / 1 week home. real good pay but only coz of LONG hours. 12 hour days, 14 days straight. 7 on day shift (5am-5pm) then change over to night shift (5pm to 5am).

you guys rekon you seen hot weather? up there now its starting to get into the cooler period, on average so far i've worked in temps of 39-46 degrees celcius during the day. bit of wind helps when it comes through, feels like aircon when it blows on all the sweat haha. thats not even the worst of it. summer temps usually sit around 50+ degrees celcius. even more in the pit where theres no breeze and barely any air movement.

Wow Rob, didnt know you were actually "_in the mines"_... sounds intense too, 2 weeks on 1 week off







Do you go to the pub at the end of the day?


----------



## [Teh Root]

student. School Help, papers, programming on the side, and an Apple iPhone developer.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
all the time -_-'

Using it as a teacher?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
Using it as a teacher?

nope, definitely the student. some of those video are disturbing.


----------



## naturaldisaster

i am a area marketing manager in the IT department for a large electronics manufacturer.


----------



## Bizong

I'm a part time student at a community college working towards anything computer related (in my first year).

I also do overnight grocery stocking, it's pretty tough work but i make 10 dollars an hour and i just started. I'm good at it too!

so i can do all of this and still raid on WoW 3 days a week


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coz_411* 
Arrh man, I know exactly how you feel.









The things you do for money.









haha yep.

you in the mines over in QLD ay? we had a lot of new blast-hole drillers come over to where i am. they came from QLD.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grayfox99* 
Wow Rob, didnt know you were actually "_in the mines"_... sounds intense too, 2 weeks on 1 week off







Do you go to the pub at the end of the day?









haha sometimes but not much. made a personal rule, no drinking during the week, or much at all while im up there. only on shift change (days to night) since its a 24-hour transition so you gotta stay up somehow.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Im a Cisco Engineer for a large sports retailer.


----------



## hitman1985

U.S. Army as of june, right now i m enjoying the free time till then


----------



## TurboHertz

A student, how do I get my money you might ask?
1: Borrow hundreds of dollars from parents
2: Buy parts
3: Slowly pay it back with my $52/month allowance!
So just basically just buy, wait 3 months, buy, wait 3 months...


----------



## Xenthos

I'm busy preparing for next year, learning programming languages / hardware etc. , I plan on studying IT at the local university. Meanwhile, I work in a restaurant/pub as a waiter, part-time that is.


----------



## NITRO1250

I'm a second year graduate student and to fund my tuition, I am a 3D modeler for urban visualization simulations (large scale). I'll soon be leaving that job for a teaching position at my university (I'll be teaching my first class this summer!).


----------



## ZainyAntics

I'm at college for Network Security Administration Specialist.


----------



## lsudvm

Veterinarian. And soon i start my surgical residency this summer.


----------



## meticadpa

I'm an unemployed 15 year old boy.


----------



## Shub

I'm an information systems analyst for a large Pan-European network of medical labs.


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
I'm an unemployed 15 year old boy.

Me too


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
I'm an unemployed 15 year old boy.

hey we have something in common maybe we should go out some time.


----------



## hermitmaster

Full-time computer science student. I'm broke.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm an IT technician for a small company in Yorkshire. It's just for a few years though, i can't imagine doing this all my life.

In the time i'm not managing networks/databases i drive for the company







Delivery boy(d)


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
A student, how do I get my money you might ask?
1: Borrow hundreds of dollars from parents
2: Buy parts
3: Slowly pay it back with my $52/month allowance!
So just basically just buy, wait 3 months, buy, wait 3 months...

Lol!! This is what i did and look at our rig. it's pretty much the same stuff


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
hey we have something in common maybe we should go out some time.

no


----------



## [Teh Root]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
no

yes.


----------



## Spectre21

I'm a IT Network Support Engineer, for a college. Not bad wage, mess around with new and old hardware. Mostly old lol







, been here just about 9 months now. Going well so far.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
hey we have something in common maybe we should go out some time.

yes we do (give or take a year)









Maybe we should start a club


----------



## markt

Work for myself at home, computer repair business. I love doing it, and yes it supports the financially draining computer hobby. That and pell grants and tax returns...


----------



## adventfred

IT technician at a government legal authority


----------



## Electroneng

Electronics and Instrumentation Engineer.


----------



## SgtMunky

Left school at 16 with mainly B's and a coulpe C's, started at a big construction firm as a junior buyer, now I work in the accounts department two years later


----------



## Syrillian

I drive a forklift as my primary job, do book keeping as a 2nd job, and also earn some money on the side building custom cases.

That latter of the 3 pays for my PC hobby.


----------



## BlueLights

Full time student, currently taking an Information Systems Admin course =) got my A+ so far..working on network+ and Win7 Cert's now =D Spent the previous 6 years working labour jobs...lumber mill, home rennovations and repair, construction and such =p


----------



## daduckman

I'm currently a retail assistant manager

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Electroneng* 
Electronics and Instrumentation Engineer.

and i'm going to school to be an instrumentation tech so i can get on a shift work job at a chemical plant and make about the same money as this guy ^^^


----------



## Ballz0r84

Security Guard here


----------



## kimosabi

Engine mechanic. Working on outboard/inboard engine installations on boats etc. Planning on taking up studying next year for my bachelor degree.


----------



## navit

Graphic tech. (I match colors all day for a printer) and it funds my hobbies


----------



## Vostro

Service Tech for Sprint AND a college student


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Data Technician Trainee, with three months left.
Both fonds and stimulates the hobby


----------



## TheLastPriest

Me, I am hated for a living by both my fellow employee's and the customer, but only because I am always right (Insurance Auditor)


----------



## Mache

Carpenter - In UK, weather doesnt help but hey you get used to it, plus its worth it


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Apartment Maintenance








Hate it.


----------



## Delphi

Current taking Mechnaical Engineering, Im a summer engineer stundent right now. It funds for the pc stuff


----------



## -=sT3V3=-

Kodak Tech support


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
Current taking Mechnaical Engineering, Im a summer engineer stundent right now. It funds for the pc stuff










What classes? Im graduating friday







. I'm a Mechanical Estimator, love it.


----------



## MobAttack

Structural Engineering working for a defense contractor; basically, I design 70-ton army tanks.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Mechanical Drafter dealing mainly in communications.


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher* 
Apartment Maintenance








Hate it.

This is too funny and uncanny at the same time. I'm currently doing apartment maintenance myself (Hate it too







), best described as "if it's broke I fix it, if it's old I replace it". I only have 4 days left though. Start a new job next week for a welding shop. Can't wait, looking forward to conjouring up some case mods on the side.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Underground Electricity Technician (25 000v(25kv) 12 000v (12kv), 120/240v , 347/600v)

Hydro-Quebec


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
What classes? Im graduating friday







. I'm a Mechanical Estimator, love it.

Well Its a 2 year program where im taking it. I have my statics, manufacturing, dynamics, stress analysis and materials all done now. Oh and basic design done as well.


----------



## airplaneman

I surf the internet, reading unsuspecting computer forums with threads that give away personal information, then I stalk people whom I find on said forums.

But seriously, I'm a student.


----------



## horrorbuff

phone repairer unlocker-hacker etc....


----------



## Voluntary

I assemble 500lb-2000lb bombs, AIM 9X missle's, and 20mm ammunition for F-16's in Italy, for the US air force.

I.Y.A.A.Y.A.S.


----------



## MNiceGuy

IT Workstation Support for a hospital and it is able to support my hobby reasonably well.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

work at a grocery store







don't make a lot of money (200$) a weak but since it's not for buying games and going out I keep everything to build a new rig







pretty happy.

(yeah I live in with my parents but hehe I need some time to begin in life







)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Go Canadiens


----------



## aroc91

First year bio student/Certified chef/Public relations/Maintenance

McDonalds sounds pretty good when I use big words.


----------



## Striker36

going to school to be an AMP mechanic but working for an industrial coatings firm. its a fun job but ill be happy when i get out...


----------



## kiwwanna

Currently work for CATSA - Also currently going to school to be a Naval Weapons Technician.


----------



## rmp459

systems engineer for an IT consulting company...

soon to be pilot in training (not sure if it will be hobby or job)
should have taken the marine ocs air contract :\\


----------



## F1ForFrags

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Currently work for CATSA - Also currently going to school to be a Naval Weapons Technician.

*C*old
*A*ss
*T*urkey
*S*ucks
*A*ss










I work for teh government, sappin enemiez turretz.


----------



## capt_zman

airline pilot for a large purple freight company


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags* 
*C*old
*A*ss
*T*urkey
*S*ucks
*A*ss










I work for teh government, sappin enemiez turretz.

http://www.catsa-acsta.gc.ca/Home.aspx?ID=1

Canadian Air Taransport Security Authority.


----------



## hout17

Geologist I geo-steer oil & gas wells!


----------



## ryboto

I have a BS in chemical engineering and a nearly completed MS in the same discipline...and I can't get a job. Currently a quality technician Temp, making 2/3 the salary of an entry level ChemE...


----------



## Lurikrunch

Full time student, aiming towards a PhD in planning within the next few years. I also bicycle competitively (sometimes for cash and other prizes), and work part time at a fair trade retail store to support myself.


----------



## Dberry

I Make Taps (for making screw holes).
For Caterpillar, Chrystler, Boeing and last but not least KMart.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Full time student

in the Hong Kong National Squad B for Triathlon and hoping to land a scholarship or sponsership to save some $$

saving money for a new rig
and of course unemployed


----------



## XtachiX

a full time student with a full time job =/

wow this post already hit 110+ posts


----------



## Alatar

16 year old full time student

....parents paying for my stuff ......


----------



## mini1337s

I work as a Night Auditor at a hotel. Essentially, I am the pre-accounting department. 
Night-shift ftw!


----------



## criminal

I am a Network Systems Analyst.


----------



## daduckman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryboto*


I have a BS in chemical engineering and a nearly completed MS in the same discipline...and I can't get a job. Currently a quality technician Temp, making 2/3 the salary of an entry level ChemE...


your in the wrong part of the country to be a high paid chem-e!!! ptro-chem industry is where its at! come on down to the south, you'll find you a job real quick.


----------



## eternal7trance

I work at Comcast fixing problems all day.


----------



## xXxBRiTTaNYxXx

currently a freshman at lbpoly..but i wanna become a software engineer or hardware engineer..i havent decided yet but yeah..or maybe a manufacturing techinician for intel ( they create the processors)


----------



## Nevaziah

P/t student, and i works as admin support for the Government (Canada)


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


Geologist I geo-steer oil & gas wells!


Hell Yea for Geology!!! I'm a full time student at Virginia Tech double majoring in Geology and Spanish.


----------



## XiZeL

I.T. Consultant for a chain of hotels, and currently putting my balls on the line with a loan on opening my restaurant.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiZeL*


putting my balls on the line with a loan on opening my restaurant.


Good luck!


----------



## XiZeL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Good luck!










thank









Got to a point in life where i realized that id rather live under a bridge than keep working for other people.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Full time biology student doing computer builds on the side for some money.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daduckman*


your in the wrong part of the country to be a high paid chem-e!!! ptro-chem industry is where its at! come on down to the south, you'll find you a job real quick.


No offense, but I hate the south. I need a white winter, and I can't stand heat. There's a ton of industry in MA/NH/CT/NY, even a few big companies in Vt. Lots of openings lately, but I haven't heard back about any of them.


----------



## Th0m0_202

im 18 i go clubbing alot unfortunatly sooo its taking me ages to build my sig rig seeing as i work in a pizza shop and get 250 a week WIN! i sevice cars every now and again and rebuild motors to sell sometimes but not since i turned 18 in nov







gonna start doing pc builds for ppl soon to and probably get into a mechanic apprenticeship


----------



## Kaldari

I'm an dirt equipment operator for industrial construction projects (ie. bobcats, backhoes, trackhoes, dump trucks, and fork lifts if they need one). Just recently got done with a two-year project in Foreman, AR building a massive addition to a concrete plant. The foundation for the tallest section of it was the longest continual concrete pour in Arkansas history. I can't remember the exact yardage. I was cleaning up after the concrete trucks all night long at the brundage bone trucks in a bobcat. The preheater stands over 600 ft. tall on top of it.


----------



## shnur

Going to college full time during the day
Working full time as HelpDesk (fake tech support) at Telus at evenings.
While there, I do my homework to become an economist.
When I'm tired of studying I work as a beta tester for programs my other company creates and sells, sometimes during the day I do some field tech work.
When I'm not doing any of this I surf OCN and am extremely happy to find a community that I love.
In between, I do specials build for my friends.
All this funds my PC (which I build regarding my needs and not what I can afford) and my two cars, hopefully my parents pay for the rent as I still live with them.
Yeah, add sleep to that and I think I've just described what I do 24/7 all year long...


----------



## ElSel10

Freshman with an IT major in Telecommunications Management, work at Target on the side


----------



## rtop2

15, Full time student, but i have a computer building/repair business for a side job and will have a full time job in the summer making 240 bucks a week, not bad for 15


----------



## Danny_B

High school student! Soon to be full time college student!

I used to work at Fox's Pizza Den for about a year then we closed down. Now I just wait for birthdays, christmas, and every other holiday to get money and buy things because my grandma rocks and spoils me.

Oh, graduation coming up. Oh look, a new laptop, and tons of money from the grandma who is awesome.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Retail, and it sorta does support my hobby.


----------



## NFL

I'm gone for all of 4 hrs and we are already at page 14...geez!!!!


----------



## BodyShield

Hmm, I'm a Technologies Consultant, double load student, and computer service tech just for fun. In one day as a Technologies Consultant I make what I do as a computer tech in two weeks working for another company. The computer tech thing I do for fun really.


----------



## Madman340

I've been getting started in freelance web & graphic design. Just graduated from high school. Want to go to college for either web development or game development/design. Taking a short hiatus first.

Edit: Oh and to pay for car insurance and my Taco Bell addiction I take care of a couple lawns (mow, edge, yada yada).


----------



## Salami991

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


I'm an unemployed 15 year old boy.


^This.


----------



## JamMasterFluff

Biomedical Engineer, currently looking for a full-time position, working as an intern/temp right now. Looking like CA is the only place with a booming Biomed industry right now...


----------



## DuckieHo

I work as a System Developer for a Fixed Income Finance division.... (BTW, we're hiring. Need a either an entry-level programmer or a System Developer of my level in the NY/NJ area.)

I work EVGA support a few hours a week for fun and PC spending money.


----------



## killerhz

I am an audio engineer/system design.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I'm currently a Wireless Network Engineer, but I also am starting to venture into VOIP. My wife is currently working on her Vet degree.

I have been working on my Electrical Engineering degree for a while now. Just trying to find time to finish it since I can't take classes during the day. Work = Pays all the bills


----------



## bavarianblessed

IT support for a Cash Advance company. I get to fix and build computers all day as well as provide phone based computer support for the stores.


----------



## Despised Icon

19, full time Guitar Instructor. I do about 30 lessons a week! Starting college in August. Computer Science anyone?


----------



## downlinx

Computer Hardware and Network Administrator For Unity Healthcare.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*


I get to fix and build computers all day as well as provide phone based computer support for the stores.


----------



## Ethan10584

Clerk at a turnpike gas station and ebaying. Occasionally I'm paid to work on friends or acquaintance's ridiculous computer issues.

"How do I fix my email?"


----------



## Kaldari

You accept money from your friends to set up their email? Cold man.. cold.


----------



## BodyShield

Actually starting my first senior year soon. Bachelor of Science Information Technology with an emphasis in Network Design and Management. I love the Technologies Consulting stuff. And it seriously does make as much in one day as the computer technician job I have for another company does in two weeks. Anybody curious... check it out and google.


----------



## Special_K

Delivery driver assistant. I help bring appliances into peoples houses and hook them up.


----------



## nookkin

I'm a student, and I work in a warehouse. I also do computer repairs, web design, and other things like that, but I don't get very many clients and thus it's not a solid source of income. I don't spend all of my income on my computers either, as you can probably tell from the specs... it's because my current setup works for me, and while I may _want_ an i7, I don't _need_ an i7.


----------



## TheCh3F

I am a Chef. Go figure.


----------



## Galg

Technical apprentice at the moment - Half way through a HNC in Electrical Engineering. Work 4 days a week and do college 1 day per week. Hoping to upgrade to either a HND or an Electrical Engineering Degree within 3 years time.

Whilst at work though, I'm learning Project Management within the Railway.


----------



## rtop2

15, Full time student, but i have a computer building/repair business for a side job and will have a full time job in the summer making 240 bucks a week, not bad for 15


----------



## Despised Icon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtop2*


15, Full time student, but i have a computer building/repair business for a side job and will have a full time job in the summer making 240 bucks a week, not bad for 15










Repost?


----------



## MobAttack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Underground Electricity Technician (25 000v(25kv) 12 000v (12kv), 120/240v , 347/600v)

Hydro-Quebec


Read this and my first thought was "black market technician?"


----------



## Roboduck

I am a CAD designer for a machine shop that specializes in medical implants and high precision parts. I love my job and it supports my hobby(s). Plus I get to make all sorts of cool things.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

18 years old and full time student.


----------



## anchbartdude

Multi-Phase Metering engineer/technician.


----------



## ErBall

I work for chase bank part time while finishing up college. 2 summer classes to go.

pays the bills.

I already have a full time job with them set up.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

I'm a student, going for an associate's in diesel tech. I'm a blue collar type guy, and I figured there was more future in diesel than gas, so I planned accordingly.

Before school, I had several jobs...everything from parts counter at an auto parts store to security guard, several different construction jobs, even had my own PC shop from '99-'01. I mostly rely on tax returns and money earned from occasional PC work to buy my toys. It helps to have a techie wife









Edit: for the record, I'm 31.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

25 year old Youth Pastor/Counselor at my church. Getting ready to tie the knot June 12 (the date in my sig).

This is a tough hobby to maintain on such limited budget. Shouldn't off bought my 1055T lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Shop Foreman @ a Chrysler Jeep Dodge Dealer... BORING !!


----------



## Capwn

Residential Electrical Foreman


----------



## Esseff

I'm a butcher


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.

Ditto this. I think I enjoy it a little more though. Makes me appreciate using my own computer after spending all day with Acers, Compaqs, Sonys, and Toshibas.

Edit: especially Sony laptops...from the crappy BIOS, to the cheapest case plastic available, to their weird way they like to put them together. They are utter pieces of junk and never buy one.


----------



## elementskater706

IT/Technical support for a title insurance agency. I like the job, but (not to sound cocky) I don't think I make as much as I'm worth. It pays the bills......

Edit: I'm 23!


----------



## Syjeklye

Currently I'm one of 2 Network/System admins at a small Cable Tv Advertising Business. We don't make the commercials, we run the infrastructure to insert the commercials in different cable tv systems around north and west Texas. We have over 40 different towns/cities that we have vpn's to that connect to our equipment. VPN's were a good solution since we have to extremely restrict access to the equipment. If someone were to get in there and put some porn on there, we'd probably get reamed by the FCC. But now the stuff we use has a proprietary file system and proprietary mpeg2 files that you can't just open on a normal computer.

I found this job on craigslist and it has been awesome. The pay is lower, but I'm extremely excited to go to work every day since i get to mess with computers all day









Edit: 24 jahre alt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo* 
I'm a student, going for an associate's in diesel tech. I'm a blue collar type guy, and I figured there was more future in diesel than gas, so I planned accordingly.

Before school, I had several jobs...everything from parts counter at an auto parts store to security guard, several different construction jobs, even had my own PC shop from '99-'01. I mostly rely on tax returns and money earned from occasional PC work to buy my toys. It helps to have a techie wife









Edit: for the record, I'm 31.

Thats cool. Must be nice to have someone to share your techie desire with







I'm on a constant vigil for someone like that. I've driven through Sweetwater a number of times on my way to Lubbock. Definitely has changed over the years... from like 10 windmills to thousands heheh. Definitely some unique terrain out there.


----------



## JVene

Software engineer / developer, primarily C++ ( I worked in C prior to '87 ). Development targets ranged, over the course of 30 years, from business applications, robotics manufacturing control, device drivers, plugins for AutoCAD, 3D plugins for 3DS Max, 3D realtime animation engine, physics engine - a wide range. Occasionally I'm known to take up a combination electronics design/software/product development project.


----------



## jbranton

Network Systems Analyst for AAA Cooper Transportation


----------



## jbobb

Network Technician for a large power cooperative. Currently we have a local ISP that does wireless internet access, so I provide onsite support for that including installing service and access point troubleshooting. Onsite may be put off to someone else soon and I can concentrate on getting my CCNA and soon do straight networking support for the company.


----------



## gr1mo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DemonSnake* 
Hmm...
Where are you from
What do you do for a living
Pictures of your bedroom/computer room

This site is a potential stalkers database, and I don't mean the cool Chernobyl types either.

Dude, Sig'd.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Circulation Manager at a publishing company. I handle telephone customer service as well as plenty of IT work. The customers are very aggravating at times but it is well-paying. I don't complain about it but I do get stressed often especially with the way my boss runs things. He leaves me very short-handed employee-wise and it causes me to be very behind and overwhelmed with work.


----------



## JasonCz

Our company only has ~50 employees, so I'm both the IT manager and the Graphics Art department.







We're architects and civil engineers.


----------



## SunDvl

Water lawyer. I'm a blast at cocktail parties.


----------



## captthunderpnts

By day, Sys Admin for TD Bank. By night, superhero.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *captthunderpnts*


By night, superhero.


You weren't supposed to tell anyone about what we do. The Justice League isn't going to be happy about this.


----------



## captthunderpnts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


You weren't supposed to tell anyone about what we do. The Justice League isn't going to be happy about this.



I do that on my own time. The Justice League is REALLY going to ream you for confirming our existence!


----------



## woodpigeon4

I work as a forex trader at the bank of egypt in London, and I make a bit of money on FXCM trading station in my spare time. I spend very little of my income on PCs though, from what I've seen on this site, a good rig doesn't nescessarily mean a rich person, and vice versa.


----------



## Sodalink

I have a part time as a college assistant. I help the only/main IT in the campus deal with antyhing that has to do with computers and sometimes non computer related. Crysis won't permit college hire more ppl







.

Once In a while I fix computers friends of family and also I'm the "IT" for a small company that's setting up to move to an office.


----------



## simfreak47

Since i'm only 17, I'm still in high school (complete waste of time, I'll never use chemistry for example), and a part time dishwasher. (Which also sucks)

Can't wait till I'm out of school and can get a job that's actually enjoyable.


----------



## Jras

Apple Technician .......Please dont hurt me.


----------



## Penicilyn

I'm a college graduate as of..five days ago so I'm an unemployed bum.


----------



## elson

will start last year of university this September. For now I am also a bum.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr1mo* 
Dude, Sig'd.

Um, except for the fact that you didn't sig it. lol


----------



## s0d0mg0m0rrah

uni student.. living off youth allowance and job seek.. i also mow lawns and fix computers whenever the phone rings


----------



## TheShoura

Currently employed as Network/Router technician..

I drop about 3,000 on a new rig every 18 months or so, this one might last longer though because I was unemployed for a while this year, bought a new 60" TV and couch, and trying to buy a new car too lolz


----------



## richuwo11

I'm a pavement engineer for a large consulting company in Canada, but the majority of our clients are in the US, go figure.


----------



## nckid4u

I work in sales for an audiovisual integrator. We do A/V systems and controls, broadcast (professional video cameras, etc.), and SMART technologies to corporate, education, sporting arenas, and houses of worship. I like the job and some of the stuff we put together is simply awe inspiring.


----------



## thunder12

part time bar staff, full time student.


----------



## godofdeath

student
part time at a school for smart kids
part time unpaid at merrill lynch


----------



## smrtmilne

full time Mechanical Engineering student 6 months out of the year, and 6 months working at Tenneco full time


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Business Analyst doing QA and Technical Support for a Financial Software company in NYC


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


Business Analyst doing QA and Technical Support for a Financial Software company in NYC


lol hook me up?
im in nyc also


----------



## JeremyFr

Field Service Technician for an IT firm in Washington State, it's a pretty cool job as no 2 day's are alike. I mainly repair Desktops,Laptops, And servers for a broad range of small to large enterprise, as well as governmental and medical clients as well. Pay is decent. I also do photography on the side.


----------



## chriscarcus

Tech Support/Software


----------



## Hillskill

Film & TV Post Production.


----------



## rocketman331

I'm graduating this Saturday with a degree in Construction Engineering and Business Administration.

Due to the state of the economy, I signed on with my university as a Systems Administrator until I can get a job as a field engineer.


----------



## aSilva

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


Apartment Maintenance








Hate it.


Me tooo!!! and it sux as well, I also fix Pc's for ppl and get little money where it helps fund my hobbies. I also rent apartments sometimes where i work and get commission... very soon i will be going back to college once i move back to brazil


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Im a college student working on my Computer/Software Engineering degree in addition to being an intern at Raytheon working on the Patriot Missle during the summer. During the school year I work for the Project Lead the Way department at school. Tuition is all payed through scholarships and I have money from a trust that pays for my apartment so all the money from work goes into my pocket.


----------



## StretchNuts

wow, ok

I am an 18 wheeler mechanic for Covenant Transport. No certification, college, or special skills training necessary. Started 5 years ago with a Wrench and Socket set from Wal-Mart in a Cheap carry around box. Things have improved much since then.

Hobbies that this supports:
Computers
Console gaming
R/C Cars
Fixing up my Low Low ('02 F-150)
Ricing out my '07 Focus
And soon to buy 2 other cars as resale or projects.


----------



## amd-dude

IT security consultant or penetration tester...some days i wanna rip my head off but thats what i like about it, the challenge..sometimes hard sometimes easy...when securing home networks..definitly worth it


----------



## guinaom1

Highschool, choosing between juilliards and middleex school next year when i move to US, they have read my stuff and i just need to choose now both of them want me


----------



## Doc Lost

Army medic/paratrooper... it pays the bills


----------



## Aestylis

Network administrator for a large/ish US corporation.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Currently work at a Mercedes Benz dealer. When I am not working I'm "supposed" to be in school but I'm looking into applying for the US Customs and Border Protection soon.


----------



## JVene

Quote:



JRas:
Apple Technician .......Please dont hurt me.


Priceless!

Should I not admit I've installed OSX on an AMD machine?


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


This.

Apart from I am Third Line IT Infrastructure support.

(Active directory, servers, clients etc...)


----------



## pololance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *criminal*


I am a Network Systems Analyst.


I'm sorry Me too!!!

My title? NAMS System Analyst/head installer/inventory manager...just wish I got paid for all the titles.


----------



## Compile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


since the recession i have been selling my body to larger women for a higher price. business is booming... literally


Holy CRAPOLA @ that!!! zomg ! Thats funny ****


----------



## funky882

im 15 and i work with my brother tileing houses, and lots of times mansions.

12 hours a day 5 days a week


----------



## spartacus

11 days from graduating with a BS in mechanical engineering!








Still looking for something full time (help!, haha....seriously though )

I work part-time on campus for some bike, beer, and computer money. At the beginning of each semester I bought used text books off students and resold them for major profit on Amazon.


----------



## surfbumb

was a county planner...

now i'm pursuing a master's in computer science next month...haven't had math for a while...we'll see how I can get along with calculus soon. I work valet every summer at a big event...can make upwards of $200 a day...pretty laid back job as well.


----------



## grayfox99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spartacus* 
11 days from graduating with a BS in mechanical engineering!








Still looking for something full time (help!, haha....seriously though )

I work part-time on campus for some bike, beer, and computer money. At the beginning of each semester I bought used text books off students and resold them for major profit on Amazon.









Thats great, congrats spartacus!









Thanks for the great idea too lol


----------



## hondajt

I sell car and truck accessories at a small business store. We have done some pretty big names. (Ocho's car, Rudy's Benz, etc...)

But mostly we do ******* stuff, lift kits, hid's, wheels/tires...

I love it.


----------



## mikek1024

I'm a 22 year old Computer Science student working at whatever part-time, full-time, seasonal, or temporary job that I can get in this hellhole that is Rockford, IL. The good news is that unemployment last month went _down_ to 17.9%


----------



## Vixtor

Full time student (16 years), and in summer holidays I work in a Pharmacy


----------



## BigMak911

For years, I worked as a professor of neuroanatomy and neurophysiology... then I decided to go back to medical school.... yay for brokeness again!


----------



## RotaryKnight

Im a shipwelder.

Im 24, but Ive had about 15 jobs since I was 10.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I own a PC repair business here in Philadelphia. I do all the regular repair shop stuff like virus removals, networking, hardware and software fixes, custom builds (of course), etc. I also have some visual content creation customers that I do things for, like PowerPoint presentations, promotional videos, and promotional content for giant LED displays and message centers. I even do tech support for a very high-end strip club, a doctor's office, and a lawyer.

I also get a lot of other technical work when people don't know where else to go or who to talk to. For instance I do things like set up giant car-wrap printers, run network cable and set up AV and home automation systems. One of my customers even pays me $85 an hour to look at porn.







Please don't ask, because I really can't get too specific.









I pretty much get it where I can get it.


----------



## Wavefunction

PhD student in chemistry. I zap stuff with lasers.


----------



## JMCB

I'm a shift supervisor for Starbucks. I hate my job - I feel I'm the most competent at my job, and yet I cannot move up because I don't kiss enough ass. And when I mean kiss ass, I mean agree with bad ideas. I really need to go back to school, but I have a baby on the way, so I'm kind of stuck now.

Back in the day, I used to be a Title Abstractor for a Title Insurance company before the real estate industry went bad and the company I worked for declared bankruptcy.


----------



## SimpleTech

Male stripper at night...

_kidding_

Currently a student getting my BS in Electrical Engineering in the next year or so. I was suppose to be graduating this May but I spent my first year and a half as a Computer Science major (didn't work out as expected).


----------



## blooder11181

portuguese army
will end 27/10/2010 (7 years and 6 months)

repair hardware and software


----------



## overquad

network admin/security analyst

in other words i run active directory


----------



## sidcitris

Rocket Science FTW!!! I have a degree in Aeronautical Engineering. I currently write software that automates structural analysis of turbine engines...

..I'm 25


----------



## Dylan

Full time student as well as an IT Resource Technician for several small businesses around the Central Florida area. I also work with a friend doing Sound Design and work for a couple venue's here as a FOH Sound Engineer.


----------



## spinejam

Chiropractor. Stay in school boys and girls b/c this hobby is digital crack and you're going to need plenty of dough to support your vice!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

grade 11


----------



## da tick 07

im a high school student so i dont have a "career" but currently doing irrigation design using autocad. i like it and the money isnt bad for high school


----------



## nismo_usaf

kill ppl


----------



## PlatonicBS

Student: History/Cultural Anthropology
Work: Really i just invest w/e i save up minus what i spend on my rig =). So far i haven't wiped myself out.


----------



## footlong44

Im a Grade 11 student with 2 jobs.








I work at the local PC shop and do landscaping during the summer and plow snow with my truck during the winter.


----------



## slickwilly

My job title is fleet technician which means I do repairs and PM services on trucks 
(safety inspections)

what I really do is fix anything that gets broken at the Pepsi facility in Benicia CA.
be it printers, money counting machines, card board balers, fork lifts both LPG and electric, around here I am known as Macgyver


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinejam*


Chiropractor. Stay in school boys and girls b/c this hobby is digital crack and you're going to need plenty of dough to support your vice!


Amen brother

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


kill ppl


ah military, most likely a grunt (Infantry)


----------



## thx1138

IT student. Soon to be getting my associates and then going for my bachelors while getting some certs along the way. Plan on going into network admin/consulting work. Financial aid paid for my rig.


----------



## 21276

I'm a cook!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Part Time rent boy

***FEMALES ONLY***


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Part Time rent boy


Lmao


----------



## SickStew

LOL

I'm a QS


----------



## Pheatton

First off I would like to thank those who are serving in the military. Both my parents were in the US navy for a long time. Its not an easy thing.

I started working PT at a local Dodge dealer working my way up to Sales Admin reporting directly to the GM. Left there about a year and a half before they closed. Went to work on the help desk for Wellpoint. I was laid off, along with all my co-workers. Was on vacation(unemployed) for two weeks then started working for an international specialty insurance company on their help desk. Great place to work. Hopefully getting hired FT as Im a contractor for now.

Anyone guess which company? We are fairly small for what we do and our stock prices are around $380 today.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SickStew*


LOL

I'm a QS


I considered becoming a QS at one point


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Lmao


I also dabble in a bit of lap dancing


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


ah military, most likely a grunt (Infantry)



Advanced Weapons Specialist for the F-16.

i load bombs and missles, and make sure when the pilot hits the pickle button it kills people.


----------



## THEoBZ

Disaster technition. Future business owner.


----------



## ChvyVele

First year Software Engineering student here. Money for my PC comes from working two jobs during the summer and from when I was in high school working.


----------



## Giac

Student at a european school, wanna take a networking course in a uk uni but my marks suck


----------



## strollingchimp

I am still a student but I hope to become a commercial pilot


----------



## noahmateen1234

im still a senior in high school so i live at home.
i work at a private golf course (members are all millionaires) and i make pretty good money, so i can buy my stuff all myself without parents money.

i will be attending kansas university in the fall and will be in ROTC


----------



## .:hybrid:.

beg for money from parents


----------



## Ackmanc

IT Help Desk for a phone company


----------



## l4n b0y

*currently seeking employment.


----------



## jemping

Junior in college now. Some of the money (Grant) I got is from working with my prof.


----------



## Giac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.* 
beg for money from parents

same here







. i need to beg for a coolermaster scout, intel ssd and another 5770 lol. Not all at the same time obv


----------



## Evostance

Managed Operational Technical Specialist


----------



## tofunater

Junior mechanical engineering student, I work in construction to cover the schooling costs, and I repair computers and do other odd jobs on the side for cash. Also trying to start my own small business so I'm not completely broke by the time I get out of school.


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

Student, works at a farm in school holidays + i work at a restaurant but its crrrrap so I hope to find a different part time job soon.

This thread is growing like bamboo :O


----------



## p1tbull

nothing, in India, except metros, there are very few chances of gettin job while studyin
especially for engineering students, 0900 to 1630 classes, 3 hours for travel and no job
I jus pamper my dad lol


----------



## BRAWL

Currently I'm a Housing and Council Tax Benefits Assessment Officer. I'm one of the people that got to see the government's side of the recession and eat far to much cake.


----------



## liam.spelman

Full time 6th form student with a part time job in retail


----------



## age_ruler1

I own my own little company and sell PC componests on a site as hobby lol, and I buy mine stuff lol


----------



## Jhony02

im a Student and im 16 but i work my ass off in school, in hopes that my parents will fund my rig at the end of the schoolyear, Darn recession, cant have nice things


----------



## Artemis

Student, going to be a freshmen in college this fall. Have a part time job at CVS right now I work like 25hrs a week, payed for my whole rig myself, plus car insurance, and all my games.


----------



## 4Brand

Student at a commercial college (what else would you do in Switzerland?







) .


----------



## Sparhawk

Tech support atm and hopefully photography since CompSci/Music at University isn't doing it for me. part-time: your mother... i kid, I kid!


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hout17* 
Geologist I geo-steer oil & gas wells!

Ironic. I am a geologist, but I currently only mud-log gas wells. In West Virginia and Pennsylvania it's all about the Marcellus shale.

Good to see fellow geologists here on OCN!


----------



## Marlaman

crappy web design and database administrator as well as a heap of graphic design stuff.
wewt


----------



## eagle3566

Full time student studying electrical engineering. Just finished my freshman year.


----------



## WingedCow

I work in the corner of streets...


----------



## p1tbull

well, I do hope to land a job soon, my industrial training sem is gonna be without stipend, so gonna work at sum BPO


----------



## Sickened1

Currently going to westwood college for "Game Art and Design".


----------



## W4LNUT5

Graduating this May with my BS in Computer Information Systems

I'm a linux system administrator on campus, and I'm also head proctor for the computer science lab.

Hopefully, I'll have a job at a casino doing internet security when I graduate, or at a local community college as a System Administrator. Submitted my resume and crossing my fingers for some form of employment. lol

If that fails, I'll be working at a local hardware store for $9 until something better comes along.


----------



## Puscifer

I work less than 20 hours a week at an Italian restaurant washing dishes for minimum wage. No its not a satisfying job, no it doesn't support _any_ of my habits and I hate my boss. Of course, they let me get away with coming in late almost every day and since I have no reliable transportation at the moment that's kind of a must..... Yeah, life sure is grand.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


I work less than 20 hours a week at an Italian restaurant washing dishes for minimum wage. No its not a satisfying job, no it doesn't support _any_ of my habits and I hate my boss. Of course, they let me get away with coming in late almost every day and since I have no reliable transportation at the moment that's kind of a must..... Yeah, life sure is grand.


Does anyone ever say to you "at least you have a job"? Cause I get that crap all the time. I really wish I knew what job security felt like. My boss keeps renewing my computer user account for 30 day periods, wonder which month will be my last!


----------



## Lyall

Computer technician at a shop, although I do a bit of phone unlocking and other generic electric repairs.


----------



## Jo0

I'm 17 and I'm a full time college student. Working on my BS for Computer Science. I don't have a job since I am fully focused on school. The only way I get my PC stuff if from saving every penny I can find or get from random things I do.

Hence my name... :/


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryboto*


Does anyone ever say to you "at least you have a job"? Cause I get that crap all the time. I really wish I knew what job security felt like. My boss keeps renewing my computer user account for 30 day periods, wonder which month will be my last!


I get that all the time, and if you look up my post, I have very few free time to enjoy myself, but "hey, at least you have a good job"


----------



## candy_van

Lion Tamer


----------



## pololance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *candy_van*


Lion Tamer


I thought you sold candy to little kids out of your van?


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


If that fails, I'll be working at a local hardware store for $9 until something better comes along.


=O. im only a junior in high school and im making $10 an hour


----------



## aFpoOwnZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


since the recession i have been selling my body to larger women for a higher price. business is booming... literally


HAHAHA heavy ass job


----------



## iscariot

Functional Analyst - currently working with SAP as the ERP of choice.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meta-Prometheus* 
Ironic. I am a geologist, but I currently only mud-log gas wells. In West Virginia and Pennsylvania it's all about the Marcellus shale.

Good to see fellow geologists here on OCN!

HAHA you won't believe this but I know the Marcellus very well; I've steered a few wells out in Pennsylvania. Also done work in the Eagleford (TX) and New Albany (KY). Everything is done over satellite dish these days. Good to see fellow Geologists on this site as well.


----------



## impatient

A little computer programming.. a little Identity management. Whatever my company throws my way.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


since the recession i have been selling my body to larger women for a higher price. business is booming... literally


Any heavy lifting involved?


----------



## paulo dourado

Commercial Photographer

www.paulodourado.com


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulo dourado*


Commercial Photographer

www.paulodourado.com


Fantastic work man. I'm impressed.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


=O. im only a junior in high school and im making $10 an hour


I was making $10, but when I left for school and came back, they said they couldn't afford to pay me that anymore. You take what you can get when the economy turns to poo


----------



## 96xj

been a mechanic / technician for almost 30 years now .
currently a Mazda senior technician .

and No , i will not come over and fix your car . sorry .


----------



## grishkathefool

*International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers*
*Local 369*
Journeyman Wireman

and tax refunds pay for my hobbies


----------



## un1b4ll

I work for Apple as a Tier 2 Applecare advisor, I support just about everything.

It's an awesome job, and when my debt is paid off I'll have a lot more to put into the system. My wife and I live comfortably.

Another perk is that I met my wife here in 2008, so, you know... that's a perk... A HUGE perk


----------



## jfizz84

Work at a steel fabrication plant for big beams and structural steel that build sky scrapers and what not. Alot of access to welding equipment, cuttings torches and even a plasma cutter to etch my own things..Kind of a big plus.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

I work ass a field service engineer for a blood management company. I travel from city to city to work on the customer's blood collection machines. I am currently sitting in an airport waiting for my next flight out.

pays well and keeps me busy. during my down time i fix peoples' computers on the side.


----------



## bucdan

Full time student, still dependend on mommy and daddy, at least for now...


----------



## epitek

I'm on the run due to associative connections here at OCN


----------



## Nickosha

I'm graduating HS in a month, then hopefully building control panels for an electrical company for the summer again. Then off to Michigan Tech I go!!!! I'm planning on electrical or computer engineering.

I think there are probably many computer enthusiasts there, because I saw an Antec 1200 with Zalman Reserator just chilling out in one of the "enterprise" rooms.


----------



## blbrchnk

Systems Analyst for a large energy company.


----------



## gtz

Work for Coca Cola as a merchendiser, decent money and pays the bills. Work long hours but worth it since I get half the week off.


----------



## djsi38t

I'm an Ebay powerseller in computer components.It keeps me happy and In a fresh supply of good hardware cheap!

A lot of people here have someone elses hard work to thank for there hardware,because they are barely old enough to work.


----------



## thumbhammer

I work for House Hasson Hardware, Persinger division. We sell EVERYTHING hardware related.....


----------



## //.DK

Full time student at Devry University and part time Librarian right now while I'm in school.


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm an auto paint specialist, normally working on everyday cars. But, I also do free hand air brushing on the side for showroom cars and bikes. My most memorable project was a 4ft. model F-22 Raptor for a naval officer. It was nice to work on something other then a car or bike, not to mention that starscream has always been my favorite transformer.


----------



## TheEnergy

Ph.P

Doctor of Pimpology.


----------



## lozanoa11

Auto Technician (Mechanic) at a Honda/Mazda/Cadillac/Buick Dealer. Pay is not bad. I have money to spend. I don't spluge but I normally have money for what ever I want within reason.


----------



## vamputin

I am a Payday Advance store Manager. I love my job but money isn't the greatest since the recession.


----------



## RonB94GT

Plumber


----------



## like30ninjas

i'm a student, so being a full-time narcotics distribution engineer fits into my schedule perfectly.


----------



## pcnoob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


Any heavy lifting involved?










LOL








yes alot!!


----------



## Artev

freelance artist and graphic designer...


----------



## godsgift2dagame

I work as a web designer part-time & also appear in minor commercial/movie roles ($40-75 a day = FAIL :| ). Obviously don't want to give out my name or any commercials in case I make it big. Then I totally leave computers in the dust.









Oh & studying to be a programmer.


----------



## Sozin

Computer tech for a local hospital. Gives me enough money to fund my hobbies and then some.


----------



## soundx98

I work in Industrial Sales (usually b2b) for a distributor of Commercial and Pro Sound Systems.
Been lucky enough to sell various sound and video products for almost 40 years.
I still love it.
(Yes I am an oldfaht







)


----------



## Arakasi

Technician - Computers & consoles., Mobile Devices (cell phones,iphones,ipods,ipads now).
Years experience in soldering, ( BGA Soldering, SMD & rework ).
Tear it apart, find the problem, order the part, install for people, $$ rolls on in.


----------



## Zzyzx

Whilst I have spent most of my career in IT desktop support, when I got laid off with the economy the way it is, I am now working for a financial institution. My technical title is "Transfer of Asset Associate." Basically, I move money, stocks, bonds, mutual funds, annuities, and practically any other asset from other financial institutions to my company on behalf of our customers. In other words, I get to move millions of dollars a day. Unfortunately, I get paid quite a bit less than that, though I still make enough to survive and buy the toys.


----------



## wumpus

im a student full time.

also, this is BY FAR the coolest one!

Quote:

I assemble 500lb-2000lb bombs, AIM 9X missle's, and 20mm ammunition for F-16's in Italy, for the US air force.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Read through this whole thread and find very interesting what people do!

Im a Executive Chef at a hotel in central Illinois. Pay is good but long hours some times. We have our busy seasons(60-70 hrs a week) like right now and our slow seasons (35-40 hrs a week). Very satisfying to know I go something well.


----------



## Dallus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waqasr* 
Im a full time student studying Civil Engineering Surveying and have a part time job in a Large electronics retailer. Helps pay the bills and bit of my hobby.

Good choice! I just graduated in CE and going back to get a masters. What courses are you taking?


----------



## Clorox

I taste and develop new flavors for Kool-Aid.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clorox* 
I taste and develop new flavors for Kool-Aid.

Amazing!


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'm a high school student right now but when college starts in the fall I will work there helping setting up and troubleshooting computers.


----------



## kasuza

BS degree in Biochemistry and Molecular Biology --> entry level researcher!! Salary is okay but happy with my jobs. I spent my money into high end home theater from TV to receiver and speaker. Small amount money to computer and gaming.


----------



## Jplaz

I rob old people and stuff.


----------



## staryoshi

Information Systems Specialist at a bank, I work on most of the hardware/software issues that arise.

Aspiring game development firm owner.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
I get that all the time, and if you look up my post, I have very few free time to enjoy myself, but "hey, at least you have a good job"

That is by far the most annoying career-related thing people say to me. Yeah, I have a job, but I don't have the energy to work on achieving my dreams after work and I miss an amazing 70 degree sunny day outside because I'm trapped indoors all day. Yay, I'm so lucky







I should put my finance degree to work at some point.


----------



## TPE-331

Aviation Maintenance Technician - Flight Test - The Boeing Company.

787

747-8


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clorox* 
I taste and develop new flavors for Kool-Aid.

So you work for Kraft eh? If that's true then we do a little business.
I work for a company who supplies raw materials to the flavor & fragrance industry


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I drive a forklift as my primary job, do book keeping as a 2nd job, and also earn some money on the side building custom cases.

That latter of the 3 pays for my PC hobby.


What has four wheels and moves a lot of cases?

Syrillian on a his motorcycle

(I've been drinking)

On topic: I babysit my boss and write Visual Studio applications and manage SQL databases.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

whoops


----------



## Sheehanigans

Small/medium business IT and help desk

in college for ECE (electrical and computer engineering)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


What has four wheels and moves a lot of cases?

Syrillian on a his motorcycle.
(I've been drinking)


I'll have what he's havin.


----------



## swat565

Student, Going to collage to graduate with CIS degree. I make money doing side work/repairs, and helping out small business with their network infrastructure's, servers, and computers.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I sell antiques and jewelry as well as anything I can buy very cheap and make large profits off of.


----------



## xtascox

PHP developer now. I have an interview for a better job on Friday though. Wish me luck!


----------



## CyberDruid

You're looking at it


----------



## Mattb2e

Quality Assurance Technician at a harness assembly manufacturing facility.


----------



## p-saurus

I'm a teacher. long hours and terrible pay but it's a very rewarding career. I might need to do something different next year, though, because there are huge cuts coming in out public education system this summer.


----------



## buddy643

I'm an electrician and being that times are slow with new construction. I have started a computer repair business to help pay the bills.


----------



## decapitator

about to get a job working on an ambulance in chicago IL as an EMT-B


----------



## mobius378

cctv, access door control, pc repair tech, and basic networking ya pretty much sums up my job.


----------



## oliveryo

Project Manager by day
Work at home at night.


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

Student - I sell stuff on ebay to buy computer parts.


----------



## caraboose

Hey welcome to OCN.
Currently for a living I'm in the Canadian Armed Forces. It pays decently enough to afford this computer.


----------



## YLDaryl

Air Charter Dispatcher (personal jets for passengers and freight) and an IT Admin at same company


----------



## fajita123

Petroleum engineer. Just convocated this spring and started work Monday


----------



## dannyyboii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX* 
Ph.P

Doctor of Pimpology.

No you're not. You got your title wrong. It should be P.D









Full-time pharmacy student (Pharm.D) with an interest in postgraduate research. Currently a pharmacy intern in a major retail chain pharmacy.

Was and currently is still eBay Top Seller & Powerseller

Selling stuff on OCN?


----------



## Contagion

I might be confused, but is this thread going on its 35th page?


----------



## JeevusCompact

Sprinkler Fitter.














Good money but to many BILLS.


----------



## SniperXX

Full time student and work as an IT Consultant.


----------



## weezymagic

i am a full time cook at a local restaurant. About to get a promotion to Assistant Kitchen Manager. I will also be a full time student in the fall. going in for a degree in information systems: software development. I turn 20 in June too. I'm just excited about the promotion and finally going to school. I don't mean to rant or toot my own horn.


----------



## takealready

"Tech Manager" (in plain English) for Office Depot.

It does help support my hobby because I'm around electronics all day. Also, it's my job to sell the right product that matches that persons needs. I'm not one of those A-hole managers that forces products down peoples throat just to make my store manager happy. I am very much against that and all my employee's know that: "I won't stand for that crap!" Because I'd rather have a happy person walk out the door and refer me, my store or one of my employees to people they know. Than an upset person walk out that door, come back 2 days later, get a refund and spend the rest of there life talking bad about me, my employees, my store or Office Depot (though there isn't much nice things to say about office depot anyway).


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb* 
Read through this whole thread and find very interesting what people do!

Im a Executive Chef at a hotel in central Illinois. Pay is good but long hours some times. We have our busy seasons(60-70 hrs a week) like right now and our slow seasons (35-40 hrs a week). Very satisfying to know I go something well.

AH another! Cheers good sir.


----------



## Zero4549

Full time student studying computer graphics and yet to be announced computer related double major once I transfer









Make most of my money fixing computers, building custom rigs, and dinking around with small website development.

Overall I'm just a geek, who would have figured?


----------



## Scorpion87

Full time student at the Department of Computer Engineering and Informatics.

At the moment i depend on my dad <.<


----------



## weesteev

New Build project manager for Virgin Media (UK Cable Company). I oversee all the network expansion for New Build homes.

Great job! Doesnt leave me a lot of time for modding/building PC's these days though


----------



## xBISHOPx

I'm actually a "full time" student (aka a student to lazy to get a job). I built my rig with my school money. I've actually built two the whole time I've been in school (an e8400 rig and this one), it pays to stay in school







.


----------



## dafour

I drive around with French wine.


----------



## 1337LutZ

^agreed around 1600bucks per month just schooling the school xD


----------



## Photographer

am a full time Pre-Med student.


----------



## chadamir

Full time, I was working in customer service for a company which services parts for GM and some other car companies. Friday, I was laid off. Now I have an interview for doing something with computers for a law firm today in the city today (The secret is to apply for about 20 jobs a day and eventually you'll get one).

Starting law school at Fordham in the fall (waitlisted at Columbia, but doubt that will happen)

Part time I'm a teacher/master tutor for one of the major test prep companies. I teach SAT, LSAT, GRE, and GMAT. I have been there for almost three years. Pay is crazy.


----------



## jthb3

Economist!


----------



## SchiTzo

Telecom Tech, low voltage apprentice


----------



## Pings

HVAC Tech


----------



## ness

System Engineer at Insurance company in Serbia


----------



## terence52

full time student 15yo







..
getting a holiday job for an ssd


----------



## MaxFTW

I sit on my a all day and do nothing except play bc2 on pc

Go to coll and get ema (10) and then get 25 quid for no reason...

Find dumped bikes then sell them for silly prices too


----------



## Erick Silver

I work at a Hotel as a Front Desk Agent and a Night Auditor. Pay is crap. Hours are crap. 2 afternoons and 3 night shifts a week. Last I knew here in Michigan Unemployment was somewhere in the 99% range(overexagerated for effect). Been looking for a different job for the last 8 months. It sucks here. Hoping to one day be able to get my Folding rig running and maybe get my sig rig updated.


----------



## LemonSlice

I'm still a high school freshman







. I do occasionally work at my parent's restaurant so I manage to save some money to put towards computer parts.


----------



## xBISHOPx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


^agreed around 1600bucks per month just schooling the school xD


D: Wow, I'm no where near that much, just two check for $1200 every semester. I'm not complaining though, wouldn't have my baby if it wasn't for it







.


----------



## NameUnknown

I work for my colleges IT Department doing software and hardware repairs. It pays ok, not spectacular but I dont mind, I actually enjoy it.

It supports the habit, but there isnt much leftover


----------



## TestECull

I'm going to be in the air force this fall, but until then I work a job as family tech support. For anything. Cars, mowers, computers, TV, doesn't matter. If it's supposed to do something and it doesn't, I'm the first one they yell for. I don't get much cash, but I do get three squares and a bed so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Pwnage of Death

Well, I want to be an astronomer, When I turn 16 I will get a GED, And Hopefully get through Collage as quick as possible, I might be a Physicist or something but definitely in the field of Science.


----------



## DannyM

PC/Hardware/Software/Network Super Tech.
I am a contracted IT Senior Technician at a large Research Facility.

Been there for 9 years. Great laid back work environment doing what I love doing.


----------



## slim123

ICT technician at school.... Super Boring, i mainly clean the computers and projectors









I also work for myself as an IT Technican (see website in sig) which is enjoyable when i get work









slim123


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slim123*


ICT technician at school.... Super Boring, i mainly clean the computers and projectors









I also work for myself as an IT Technican (see website in sig) which is enjoyable when i get work









slim123


your website has a spelling error

And now for the _iciong_ on the cake...


----------



## jthb3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


your website has a spelling error

And now for the _iciong_ on the cake...


More errors in "About me".

Pay someone to proof-read your page - looks professional and should acquire trust from clients.


----------



## SporkofdooM

Recovering retail electronics salesperson

Now I handle other people's money all day


----------



## slim123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


your website has a spelling error

And now for the _iciong_ on the cake...


Lol









Thanks, will get on that!

Quote:



More errors in "About me".

Pay someone to proof-read your page - looks professional and should acquire trust from clients.


Again, thanks i will investigate


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slim123*


Lol









Thanks, will get on that!

Again, thanks i will investigate










those prices are a bit high slim123, then again, you are just starting up and least you are charging less than most shops and you actually fix it (well i assume so, you are on OCN afterall).


----------



## killnine

Software Engineer


----------



## slim123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


those prices are a bit high slim123, then again, you are just starting up and least you are charging less than most shops and you actually fix it (well i assume so, you are on OCN afterall).


My prices are actually rock bottom, compared to retail shops, especially PC World.









I've got to make a living as well mind.

Data recovery-

PC World- Â£100 ($151)
Me- Â£50 ($75)

Windows Re-Install-
PC World- Â£50 ($75)
Me- Â£30 ($45)

Removal Of Viruses-
PC World- Â£50 ($75)
Me- Â£25 ($37)


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slim123*


My prices are actually rock bottom, compared to retail shops, especially PC World.

I've got to make a living as well mind.

Data recovery-

PC World- Â£100 ($151)
Me- Â£50 ($75)

Windows Re-Install-
PC World- Â£50 ($75)
Me- Â£30 ($45)

Removal Of Viruses-
PC World- Â£50 ($75)
Me- Â£25 ($37)


Do you have a clean room for data recovery









I remember back in the day, I got a 160GB SATA disk which at the time was quite rare and expensive. Most people were still running IDE. Dell sent it to me.

Anyway, it died and I tried numerous one man data recovery "experts", all of which did not have SATA enabled PC's









Epic fail.


----------



## DMC Rapier

Truck Driver, Delivering LPG in the Scottish Highlands.


----------



## hy897t

Computer Science major. Internship at a small software company. To make money I am a bouncer


----------



## CL3P20

Senior RF Technician and Project construction coordinator for a growing telecommunications firm. We build/manage/maintain, cellular towers/sites for all major carriers in the US.. currently doing work for:

Verizon LTE
ATT UMTS expansion and LTE install
Tmobile UMTS
Sprint Maintenance 
ClearWire 4G


----------



## slim123

Quote:



Do you have a clean room for data recovery

I remember back in the day, I got a 160GB SATA disk which at the time was quite rare and expensive. Most people were still running IDE. Dell sent it to me.

Anyway, it died and I tried numerous one man data recovery "experts", all of which did not have SATA enabled PC's

Epic fail.


Lol









Im not taking it apart,just running numerous recovery programs and corrupt sector fixes


----------



## SystemTech

Well im a Systems Developer in .Net

I use mainly :
SQL, C# and HTML


----------



## tehmaggot

I'm currently an unemployed student. Surplus money from grants and money I saved up from working for a few months, a year ago, feed me and my hobbies.

I'm hoping to end up doing some sort of i.t. administration career but I honestly have no idea what I want to focus on. I'd love to do pretty much anything related with computers


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

I work for a big worldwide company doing hardware support for servers (Dell), storage equipment (EMC), cisco routers, used to work on laptops (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Micron, Gateway). And occasionally i do that now when i do deskside support (reimages,new pc setups, load programs, troubleshoot laptop and pcs). We have several big contracts doing that.... I make my real money when i go on call on the weekends (1 time every 5 weeks). I'm still fairly frugal with my pc expenditures.... i just bought the 955BE/mobo/ram in the last few weeks after having the same pc for 3.5yrs (an eternity on here!)


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

I fix MRI and CAT SCAN machines at hospitals


----------



## sleepergsr

Manager at a family fun center in southern california.


----------



## sfmacguy

Sys Admin for a Package design/ Branding company


----------



## W4LNUT5

I fold for OCNChimpin!

Do eeeettttt. Any points you can give these next few days are appreciated


----------



## sfmacguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
I fold for OCNChimpin!

Do eeeettttt. Any points you can give these next few days are appreciated

Wish I had more intel mac's at work to join in


----------



## jameschisholm

Chef/Waiter/Taxi/PC technician. Work in Family Pub, Free Beer and snacks, restaurant food most nights







get paid feck all tho!

On the side, I fix local customers PC's and build and fiddle with my own


----------



## hometoast

I'm a programmer for a .gov agency.


----------



## sLowEnd

Student with l i t t l e m o n e y.


----------



## NoGuru

I was a construction foreman for 15 years, then went into construction estimating "reading blueprints", laid off for a year now and getting a degree in Computer Information systems.
My wife is an Registered Nurse, so she pays for my hardware.


----------



## justadude

I could tell you....but then I'd have to kill you....

I /could/ buy insane amounts of gear...but the wife's a saver to the extreme


----------



## Ruckol1

student! never worked


----------



## Aztec Boi

17, still in high school as a full time student


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Im a CPO close protection officer aka bodyguard and recently started my own LLC... ReasTech- Your Reasonable Tech Solution


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


Im a CPO close protection officer aka bodyguard and recently started my own LLC... ReasTech- Your Reasonable Tech Solution










Worked with anyone famous?


----------



## csscmaster3

Business major at Drexel University


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Worked with anyone famous?


not really worked for a saudi when he came to SF and made 10k in about 4 days


----------



## Crooksy

i'm a full time student and a bartender at the weekend.


----------



## _02

Graphic Designer and general IT troubleshooting.

I've also done garden/nursery work (awesome), been a licensed insurance agent, lifeguard, Car Sales, OnSite IT, retail crapjobs, Security system installation...

Jobs suck and I wish I could just live in the mountains and read, make music & write. I've yet to find something that overlaps job with spiritual growth, but I'm sure I'm just not looking hard enough... or wide enough.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Graphic Designer and general IT troubleshooting.

I've also done garden/nursery work (awesome), been a licensed insurance agent, lifeguard, Car Sales, OnSite IT, retail crapjobs, Security system installation...

Jobs suck and* I wish I could just live in the mountains* and read, make music & write. *I've yet to find something that overlaps job with spiritual growth, *but I'm sure I'm just not looking hard enough... or wide enough.


hahah this describes terrorist in there caves! jk


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


hahah this describes terrorist in there caves! jk


No I said spiritual GROWTH, not degeneration and delusion.


----------



## sfmacguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


not really worked for a saudi when he came to SF and made 10k in about 4 days


Alright someone else from SF! CPO sounds like a decent gig, should have done that right after I got out of the service







. I promote for a club out here and do some web/Hardware stuff on the side, in addition to being a sys admin as previously stated.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sfmacguy*


Alright someone else from SF! CPO sounds like a decent gig, should have done that right after I got out of the service







. I promote for a club out here and do some web/Hardware stuff on the side, in addition to being a sys admin as previously stated.










that was ONE time wages are almost never like that usually around 75k without OT


----------



## Stevinchy

Software Engineer at fruit machine company (UK term for slot machines)


----------



## BradleyW

I just ask my partner for money when i need it








And my job title is : PC Gamer


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


No I said spiritual GROWTH, not degeneration and delusion.











One persons terrorist is another persons messiah. lol

I design and architect custom computer systems (from one off appliance boxes to clusters and supercomputers) and do program management for several customers. This "job" fits in quite well with one of my hobbies, which is building custom cases and computers... lol

I have done so many things in past jobs, my resume reads like a job fair for computers, electronics and construction.


----------



## Blindrage606

OK.. im boring compared to others...

Im a 21 yr old biology major with a chemistry and english [email protected] I fill my time with volunteer work,gaming, chicks, and parties. The money I get to live is strictly from my parents(dad is a rich M.D.), aside from mowing lawns which feeds my vices. I'm attending PA graduate school in the Fall!!

I would hate to fix comps or be a compsci major for a living, yet I love PC gaming and owning high-powered electronics.

Weird?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*


OK.. im boring compared to others...

Im a 21 yr old biology major with a chemistry and english [email protected] I fill my time with volunteer work,gaming, chicks, and parties. The money I get to live is strictly from my parents(dad is a rich M.D.), aside from mowing lawns which feeds my vices. I'm attending PA graduate school in the Fall!!

I would hate to fix comps or be a compsci major for a living, yet I love PC gaming and owning high-powered electronics.

Weird?


Congratz! your doing it the right way! get a good education


----------



## Ckaz

I am about to start a new business venture that will make me a good amount of money in a relatively short time. I am going to be buying and selling authentic Egyptian hooka's. I buy them from egypt (I have lots of family there), ship them over, then sell them around my city, kijiji, ebay etc. If it works out, I have the potential to make $2000. 
Other than that, I do various small jobs for people, usually computer related. During the summer I work at a restaurant, make about $240 every two weeks. Doesn't seem like a lot, but its the perfect job for me. I work 5 days a week, 3 hours a day. I'm getting paid, but I'm not wasting away my summer in order to do so.
I'm trying to get a job during the school year, but I don't really have the time.


----------



## srsparky32

i'm just a student without a job hoping to make it big in the world. i'm going to major in computer science and have a minor in like graphic design or something along those lines..i want to have a successful job and...well there you go. computers are my passion and majoring in computer science and having experience with 3d design can only benefit me as to get a good high ranking job with a major corporation.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I'm a programmer for a .gov agency.


He's lying, he's an international quintuple agent espionage mastermind who's got a bounty on his head and a bear-trap on his IP.

I mean, hey Toast.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


He's lying, he's an international quintuple agent espionage mastermind who's got a bounty on his head and a bear-trap on his IP.

I mean, hey Toast.


No, I'm way better, I write software that scans documents, reads the data, and reports it to the IRS. Yyyap! I'm a badass.


----------



## vinaypro

Boring Software engineer..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Internet security researcher/analyst


Now this sounds interesting..


----------



## Sethy666

Head up a couple of medical centres at a Steel Works here.


----------



## Kylepdalton

I have to say Overclock.net members represent a large spectrum of talents. Yes I think I did just read about all of these just now. As for myself, I am a graduate research scientist. I was asked to move halfway across the country to get paid to get a M.S. in Geospatial Engineering so of course I did it. I also do private GIS(Think Google Earth on steroids)/Remote Sensing/Environmental contract work.


----------



## folk-it-up

i'm 18 and work at Ross for minimum wage and in my last month of highschool, since i still live at home i just help pay one bill every month and the rest is for me...and a lil for my gf, but most of it for my current build lol

what i want to do is go to college and study thermal engineering? i think thats what its called..i basically wanna design pc cases and make heatsinks and stuff and work at a company like say Cooler Master or so


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey guys









At the moment I'm doing an education as IT System Electrician. The Job I plan on doing is Network Admin. Maybe Hardware/Software Support. Depends on what I'll find.








Basically planning on doing my hobby as a job. I would love to be a photographer too tho, but that is rather hard to become, with a good pay. At least in Germany.


----------



## paulo dourado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulo dourado*


Commercial Photographer

www.paulodourado.com



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Fantastic work man. I'm impressed.


thanks man!


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulo dourado* 
thanks man!

I really liked your work too!


----------



## nicko42004200

mechanic


----------



## Drogdar

Me and another guy opened a computer repair shop....


----------



## bluedevil

VZW Sales Rep, prior to that I worked at Walmart for 5 god awful years. I do not wish that upon anyone...


----------



## KZISME

I'm a lifeguard


----------



## Ulver

I'm a MSc in Plant Biology and right now I am on the second year of my PhD in north Japan. Yeah, I'm a grad student







I live on a scholarship from the Japanese government (I'm Brazilian) and its just about enough for the life I live at the moment. Got beautiful wife (Chinese lady) and daughter (9 months old); car, house and my precious rig








Really can't complain!


----------



## Drogdar

^ I used to lifeguard... was the best job I ever had.

use plenty of suncreen... adjust umbrella, get drink, change to different stand, eat lunch, adjust umbrella,blow whistel, "stop running!", get drink, yelled at by parents of blue kid, and go home









(not really... pulled three kids out of water (one was my little bro) mostly because they were scared)


----------



## Diabolical999

Pimp.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogdar* 
^ I used to lifeguard... was the best job I ever had.

use plenty of suncreen... adjust umbrella, get drink, change to different stand, eat lunch, adjust umbrella,blow whistel, "stop running!", get drink, yelled at by parents of blue kid, and go home









(not really... pulled three kids out of water (one was my little bro) mostly because they were scared)

Sounds good


----------



## KZISME

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogdar* 
^ I used to lifeguard... was the best job I ever had.

use plenty of suncreen... adjust umbrella, get drink, change to different stand, eat lunch, adjust umbrella,blow whistel, "stop running!", get drink, yelled at by parents of blue kid, and go home









(not really... pulled three kids out of water (one was my little bro) mostly because they were scared)

I love it been doing it for like 11 months i lost my job may 31st (they are tearing the place down) so i might grab some nice zip ties they have there







so i'm on the hunt for a job now


----------



## jetpuck73

Fuel Farm Tech


----------



## MRHANDS

Front End Supervisor
I'm the guy that shows up when a cashier at a grocery store calls for a manager.


----------



## hitoriko

I work for one of Australia's largest car dealerships as a spare parts consultant, i mostly deal with Volkswagen, Peugeot & Skoda makes.

Anyone from Melbourne Aust. need parts for those cars PM Me

Hito


----------



## Cindex

College student!

Turned 17 three months ago, and I'm finishing my first year.

My i7? I sell my soul to the food industry. Yay Subway.


----------



## Tech-Boy

I am in Costa Rica soo things are a bit different.

I am a High Schooler, and get the cash for my rigs by working as a technician, usually by Fixing everything from iPhone's to High End Servers at Businesses. I have gotten pretty popular, too popular, phone rings all day long, not kidding. Hope to study Computer Science, or Electrical Engineering.

By the way did I mention I am a surfer, that is my second hobby, or no first; never mind can't make up my mind on anything!


----------



## Code Geass

Full time university student, doing pharmacology.
Currently unemeployed. 
Living thru life by building and fixing PC's for friends etc. 
Relying on NHS for bursary.
Oh and of course leeching money of my parents to pay for my rent and allowance.


----------



## TheLastPriest

This has got to be some kind of record for number of response's to someone's first post after signing up....


----------



## computeruler

nothing


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I own a business that purchases used office systems furniture (cubicles), refurbishes them and then re-sells them throughout North America.
Although business keeps me pretty busy my full time job is being a husband and father of 2 great kids.


----------



## F1ForFrags

This thread is STILL ALIVE?!?!?!

WTH.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags*


This thread is STILL ALIVE?!?!?!

WTH.


Since everyone is folding non-stop for the Chimp Challenge we have nothing better to do than post in every thread available.


----------



## ghost55

I am a high school student.


----------



## tweaker123

college student. jobless :/


----------



## grassh0ppa

I build fences and decks and dig fence and deck holes. I'm tired of ****ty jobs, so I'm refocused on university studies. Going into kinesiology, and probably dog breeding as well. I'd love to teach Tai Chi once I'm good at it too. If all goes well I should be making good enough money to support this expensive hobby of building computers









EDIT: After reading that I realized that is a pretty wide spectrum of careers and hobbies. LOL


----------



## Vibe21

database engineer / citrix administrator


----------



## TJBv3

Full time student studying computer science and work at a fast food place during summer and breaks making close to nothing. I absolutely hate it. I will never work in the food business again once I find a new job.


----------



## Kick

during the day i go to school as a senior in high school, only 10 more days left









at night

i am the night. i am batman.


----------



## Clay333

I work right by Bill Gates side. We just finished up the coding for Windows 9. Nah just kidding. I am an Industrial Electricians that works 60-80 hours a week. I mainly work on controls and automation and am starting to get into a little PLC programing.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Office job at day, personal trainer at Golds gym in the evening.


----------



## Mitsu3000

Profession: Van Wilder


----------



## psi_guy

environmental lab sample analyst. love it. funds my hobby very well.


----------



## shemer77

online hussler


----------



## Setzer

What I do for a living?

Your mom

Actually it's 8th grade, almost 9th grade


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clay333*


I work right by Bill Gates side. We just finished up the coding for Windows 9. Nah just kidding. I am an Industrial Electricians that works 60-80 hours a week. I mainly work on controls and automation and am starting to get into a little PLC programing.



meh not to point out a bad joke or anything... but he retired a while ago.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Have a trucking company...(Don't drive them myself though) which I started @ 19 years of age.

I am going to have my degree in accounting by this august and am now looking to start my career in accounting.

As far as the trucking thing goes I will offer it to my parents to see if they want to continue it if not I will probably just sell off the trucks and get out of it completely.


----------



## sickenedvendetta

Guardian of America!!!

I.E. Military - Army Officer


----------



## Jacka

Student of Biomedical Engineering and Cybernetics, hoping to be offered a job in the Bioengineering department of a hospital starting this summer.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacka* 
Student of Biomedical Engineering and Cybernetics, hoping to be offered a job in the Bioengineering department of a hospital starting this summer.

i wanted to tell a joke but i canÂ´t


----------



## cjgrosch99

unemployed at moment


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I'm a full time student studying graphic design and I also have a part time job in a retail store. I may only work 15hrs a week but it somehow covers my student loan and funds my modding. Well, if I save for a few months it does lol.


----------



## Jacka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


i wanted to tell a joke but i canÂ´t 
























What's the joke?


----------



## manchesterutd81

I work at a refinery, i make gasoline


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


What's the joke?


............about SKYNET


----------



## Nalty

Im a secondary school student.

It really does not fuel my obsession D:


----------



## greatscott68

Senior at a technical college while winding down a 20 year career in the grocery industry. New horizons ahead.


----------



## yabo

Tech support for an Online University.

Before that I was a Tech Support Manager for a Multinational CLEC, and RespOrg.

Before that... IT for BNSF, and lastly, before that I was a Tech Support Manager for a multinational Webhost...

All on a High School diploma, no College. I got lucky... I was raised on this stuff and just happened to find someone who was in a startup company that I was able to ride into a solid career.


----------



## Stewart=B

Professional badass


----------



## AiAiAi

Goto the site or Google Scythe AiAiAi in my sig.
http://www.scythe-eu.com/forum/members/aiaiai.html

The same can


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MobAttack* 
Structural Engineering working for a defense contractor; basically, I design 70-ton army tanks.

If they were 80 tonne I would be impressed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I surf the internet, reading unsuspecting computer forums with threads that give away personal information, then I stalk people whom I find on said forums.

But seriously, I'm a student.

LOL, Was thinking same thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stewart=B* 
Professional badass

is the "bad" part a typo?









Accountant


----------



## jammy4041

I'm a secondary school student, about to take my GCSEs - all 15 of them!!!


----------



## BradleyW

Overclock.net


----------



## urgrandpasdog

16 year old community college student studying to become a machinist.

Otherwise unemployed, but I'm looking at getting a job over the summer.


----------



## grillinman

I run a convenience store and do all the IT/Network administration for the company too.

Got my A+ a couple months ago and about to get my Network+ so I can move on to make some bigger monies.

Gonna be a daddy in about 2 weeks too. That will be a job in itself.


----------



## AxEmAn

Fix computers, going to college for Computer science in Networking, and I'm a foreman for a landscaping company 40hr Salary/week....So im pretty busy


----------



## BlankThis

Student

I work ~15 hours a week as a cook/dishwasher/anything guy at a local restaurant.


----------



## GuardDawg30

Street pharmaceutical sales...How and who else can you afford this hobby???







Actually quite the opposite..I have worked in law enforcement for the last 12 years..I also do builds and repairs on the side..


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Overclock.net


----------



## FrankyT

im 14.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankyT*


im 14.










I was making pizza, doing dishes and busing tables at 14...no excuse


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Student. I work with my Dad when I need the money.


----------



## VZif

Tech Support- full Time / PC repair tech -part time. Part time -student (getting MS IT)
Lifetime- artist/sculptor.


----------



## grizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


I run a convenience store and do all the IT/Network administration for the company too.

Got my A+ a couple months ago and about to get my Network+ so I can move on to make some bigger monies.

Gonna be a daddy in about 2 weeks too. That will be a job in itself.


congratulations sir









I'm finishing up my sophomore year in college. I work part time at a research lab on campus and this summer I'll be doing an internship with the army (which should be sweet)

Funding for my PC has stagnated since I've been at school and I leave my PC at home, but that will all change after this summer


----------



## NoGuru

Cleaner.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


+1

At times you want to kill things...

If you ever become a tech, NEVER tell people when you think their computer will be done, because then everything goes wrong. And no I don't make enough to support my hobby


----------



## Ghostcracker

well right now im a student , studying medicine , i want to be a plastic surger


----------



## DaRookie

White collar at a Corporate Company processing data. I wanted to become a PC tech and Network Administrator but I didn't have the time nor the fund. Now I'm just an ambitious man with no motivation to move forward....


----------



## rsfkevski

Licensed Optician...Managing an Optical Laboratory. It used to pay for my hobby, quite well, but my wife put a stop to that, when she realized that I was spending over $3000/yr on components.

I absolutely LOVE what I do, but I must say that I enjoy my PC Repair/Customization/Virus Removal, etc. etc. business from home MUCH more. Keep reading and you'll see why









The extra that I get from my business pays for my very expensive hobby. Trust me, my wife HATES it....LMAO!


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
I run a convenience store and do all the IT/Network administration for the company too.

Got my A+ a couple months ago and about to get my Network+ so I can move on to make some bigger monies.

Gonna be a daddy in about 2 weeks too. That will be a job in itself.

NICE!! Congrats your entry on the easiest club in the world to get into, and the hardest one in the world to be successful in. Word of advice, *NEVER* allow your wife/girlfriend to join a website known as cafemom, its like myspace/facebook from moms but akin to the most juvenile, mean, nasty Junior High School you will ever see, trust me I have lost my wife to it and all they do is sit there and argue, call each other names, and make constant and ever changing alliances with other members...

On topic: Nice job on completing some of your schooling as well


----------



## ShortySmalls

im 16 (17 june 3rd







) and i got my rig by asking my parents for $ every few days, and by mowing the yard every so often. grandma pays me $ 40 to mow here yard (which takes about 30 min ). i also work about 6 hours a week at a local PC repair shop as a Repair tech.


----------



## arbalest

Uhmm... I'm unemployed at the moment. Developing a really cool new CPU Cooling System with my Father, and starting prototyping beginning of June (doesn't pay bills... just costs $$ right now).

The only thing paying bills is I just built this Stacker 810 I'm using til the guy who commissioned it comes and picks it up, and then I have a RAVEN build I'm starting on next week for another gentleman.

And don't anyone tell me to go find a job! I've been looking for 3months. I've NEVER been without a job since I was 10 and had a paper route, so it's mind-wrecking! I was promised a job when I relocated, and the company went bankrupt or something so yeah...

Oh well... Such is life!


----------



## gdawg33

I'm only thirteen but am starting a computer building business to make money for parts

I built my system from about 2 years of birthday and christmas money


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


I'm only thirteen but am starting a computer building business to make money for parts

I built my system from about 2 years of birthday and christmas money


Let me give you some advice...

DO SOMETHING TRULY CUSTOM with your computers if you're looking to build Enthusiast Machines.. Their are already tons of Drop-Shipping companies *cough* cyber-power *cough**cough* ibuypower *cough**cough*

If you're looking to start out small, don't bother putting together a system that costs $500 in parts and expecting to sell it locally for any decent profit ($150+). People in that demographic will goto BestBuy or WalMart to get a "Name Brand" computer 99% of the time that comes with a Monitor and bla bla bla... You know the deal.

Not trying to scare you out of it, but be prepared...


----------



## never

im currently working has a machinist, im going back to school in agust for a new class.

im selling some parts from internet to irl guys.


----------



## Savor_of_Filth

in college,I also selling black market PC parts such as memory and graphics card in my country.


----------



## TheEnergy

Lol, black market computer parts?

Are computer parts trafficed like steroids in your country ? lol

*props to the 13 yr old running a i5


----------



## Savor_of_Filth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX* 
Lol, black market computer parts?

Are computer parts trafficed like steroids in your country ? lol

*props to the 13 yr old running a i5

black market,stolen,recondition PC parts.its a good illegal business thou.


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.

lucky bastard


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublimejhn* 
Police officer.

I have a good time and I can support my hobby pretty well, so I can't ask for much more

Your the boss


----------



## Tirabytes

Currently working as a Network Engineer at the same time a fTOCC Trixbox Engineer. Absolutely loving it and my workplace atmosphere is never dull, always fun.


----------



## antizealot

Unemployed for a year and a half. I was a concrete boom-pump operator for years, made great money with long hours but then the housing market crashed. I loved the job because it was a lot like a computer game, with a wireless remote box to control the boom-pump. Every job I've applied to since has had anywhere from 50-200 other applicants. Starting community college later this year for computer engineering classes. Every once in a while I fix people's computers for a little cash.


----------



## brasidas

Attorney (see avatar).


----------



## Eldin

*Aeronautical Engineering*


----------



## craigap

I started out as a Nuclear Mechanic on a Submarine in the US Navy, then became a Commercial Diver working for oil companies in the Gulf of Mexico doing underwater construction, repair and salvage, and now I'm starting a career as a Registered Nurse. In five years I'll be back in school for something else, I'm sure. But Wisconsin paid for all my tuition, so I had plenty of money from my part-time job for playing.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

I want to be a junky when I grow up


----------



## TFL Replica

I solve problems...


----------



## Lee17

I'm student at full time, i search job for this summer but nobody look likes to want me







.

I'm a future electrician engineer or programmer (but it don't like to have alot of job for programmer here :S and the future generation will be full of them







), maybe chemist, something like that







... I need to do my choice in 1 year... enough time


----------



## adzsask

i'm a "swamper" lol, i wash things in the oilfield then suck up the contaminated water with a vac truck. Plenty of driving on back roads and getting paid


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm* 
I want to be a junky when I grow up

















































































...in overclock way?


----------



## dreaded

I'm currently a Systems Tech for AT&T. We work on Cisco/Norstar/Juniper & other random networking/communication stuffs. I used to have unlimited budgets on my custom builds, but now that I have a wife & kid....


----------



## wontonforevuh

Poor full time college student. I work about 12 hours in my university's IT department per week. And I'm in the process of acquiring the parts for my sig rig. Soooo expensive ....

Perks of my job, free cables, keyboards, anything I need








As well as a variety of tools I can borrow for any tech job I need to fix.


----------



## werds

I am a middle school teacher, my job is satisfying most of the time, and it barely supports my bills so it does not comfortably support my hobby. But with the economy as it is I am happy to have a job so I can at least be afforded the opportunity to complain about it. That said I also willingly went into a career with low pay because I actually end most of my days happy over my day's work, unlike in previous cubicle jockey jobs!


----------



## angrysnail

i'm the AMT(Automotive Mechatronic Technician for Mercedes Benz)..i'm doing service,overhauling and electrical stuff for a continental cars,believe me its stressing your mental and strenght..hehe..and also build up a pc for a friend(part time job)..


----------



## KG363

I am a student in HS but my dad is a lawyer and does construction litigation.

And no, he does not help support my computer hobby


----------



## Lunchbox21984

CNC Machinist. been doing this for about 8yrs now, went right into the working field like a week after i graduated high school and havent stop working sense.

Enjoy doing my job, but enjoy working on the computers in my spare time.


----------



## captain_clayman

high school student


----------



## Calaros

online service engineer, fancy name for internet and digital phone troubleshooter. i work for Time Warner Cable helping everyone get online and stay there. I work in the Kansas City area.


----------



## Games

Umm, just recently got a job with this Call center working for a Verizon Fios Tech support agent team. :]


----------



## bodunchar

Telephone pest


----------



## kcuestag

High school student currently on 10th grade.


----------



## reDDot

Guest Lodge Manager , build HTPC's & Gaming Rigs with the free time I have .


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


This.

I also agree, dealing with people who 'know about pcs' aka customers on a day to day basis is tiring as hell. Money is good though


----------



## Pibbz

Sound Technician for Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines. I spend 7 months out of the year living on cruise ships, which means the desktop rig stays at home. It does have it's perks though; hanging out with hot European women and seeing the Great Pyramids.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

I live off the government and go to school


----------



## Karlz3r

I rent an apartment and study.


----------



## iTravis

Took a long break from school to go work, doing PC building/repair as well as selling computer parts and do some Technical Supports for a living.


----------



## Moparman

Im a diesel tech. And build and sell Pc's local on the side.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Chemistry Research Technician
Digital Storm Online custom system builder
Full Time Student


----------



## newphase

Electrical Retail *YAWN*
But studying at Open University too... also a musician, but not jobbing :|


----------



## equetefue

Corporate Manager for a major US retailer/pharmaceutical.

On the weekends photographer, but i'm also a commercial pilot.


----------



## GodofGrunts

I work full time in a call center making $14.50/hr. Go to school part time.

Not a bad gig for the time being.

However leaves very little free time to myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Games*


Umm, just recently got a job with this Call center working for a Verizon Fios Tech support agent team. :]


I know this isn't you, but their "business support" people are so freaking stupid. I have to deal with them a few times a week.


----------



## DJLiquid

Full time student - part time IT support at same University. Another programs IT dept. as it wouldn't do for me to have admin rights on my professor's computers


----------



## Su77en187

I'm a full time student. Might take some time off to look for a job. Pretty boring, really. Too much time on my hands.


----------



## HSG502

My money is being sucked away by the University of Auckland..... and the businesses around it.

First year engineering.


----------



## i7NERD

High school student working at a gorcery store every day for 4 hours at 10 bucks an hour. So i get a new rig with my money every month. I never save it up I have four rigs. XD I bearly use them I just like building them.


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
I solve problems...


----------



## bfeng91

Full-time student...still looking for possible jobs/research positions









Quote:



Originally Posted by *i7NERD*


High school student working at a gorcery store every day for 4 hours at 10 bucks an hour. So i get a new rig with my money every month. I never save it up I have four rigs. XD I bearly use them I just like building them.


I wish I could do that haha... then my life would be complete


----------



## grumpy.medic

I'm a Localization QA...which means I QA translations of computer games... can I afford my hobby? Sort of... still takes budgeting... a lot of budgeting... but I can buy myself toys from time to time.


----------



## ThirdLap

All the hats I wear:

EMS Instructor, United States Air Force
Aerospace Medic, United States Air Force Reserve
Registered Nursing student, Pacific Union College

Wife's a registered nurse. We make enough to live comfortably (large home, two new cars, vacations, etc).


----------



## h33b

I just graduated with a BBA in Computer Information Systems and am currently looking for work. If anyone needs a web app developer, I'm pretty good at it!


----------



## Drake.L

I'm a high school student with no job


----------



## Duckmaffia

I'm a parasite. others pay for me


----------



## technoredneck95

Full time high school student. I also work for my grandma making $300/month doing basically nothing.


----------



## innovate

Full time University student with a job in a computer store, and a freelance job as a sound engineer.


----------



## PureLogic

credit card fraud investigator here


----------



## Daywalker Lee

Actually I repair Digital Video Recorders for the Subway system. I also download surveillance video from the trains for the Police and Insurance company. I get to see some crazy stuff on video, plenty fights and robbery's.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *innovate* 
Full time University student with a job in a computer store, and a freelance job as a sound engineer.

Pleeeeaaase tell me you're not a "house sound engineer"


----------



## HuffPCair

Right now I am a soon to get my Bach degree in network communications. Then it is off to OCS for the U.S. Navy to hopefully become a pilot.

I also work for a communications company part time to pay for ****.


----------



## SgtMunky

I'm now a trainee quantity surveyor, woop woop


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kharnak*


Mentally ill, getting money for doing nothing










You have my dream job. I've bin told lots of times there's something wrong with me upstairs. Maybe I should pursue my dream.

I operate an electroplating line.. It was neat for about three days. Now I'm trapped.


----------



## Volvo

I'm a tertiary student studying Electrical and Electronic Engineering.

During the holidays I work various jobs, such as a sales assistant at a local mall and as a system builder on the weekends.


----------



## Ice98

Work.


----------



## ExperimentX

New job (since my last post in here)

Account Executive Data Specialist (consulting + sales)

I'm basically going to go into a company, analyze their communication and organizational needs and custom-tailor a solution that involves everything from databases, MS Exchange, Blackberry BES + wireless devices, computer hardware and whatever else they may require to suit their day-to-day and mission critical needs as well as fall within a certain budget.

Hoping this job pays for a lot more Folding rigs


----------



## julabask

Umass Computer Science student saved up 2 years ago to make my rig from part time web development job that I got from my work study


----------



## SkillzKillz

Stock broker.


----------



## Code-Red

Weld Engineer.


----------



## macsbeach98

Used to run my own TV Video repair business. But TVs are all flat panel throw away items these days and video recorders went out of date so repairing and selling computers was a natural transition


----------



## Lysdexik

I am 21 years old. I attend college, taking courses in cyber crime. Not sure what I want to eventually do with my degree, but there is a wealth of opportunity ahead. that they just launched. I also work as a waiter at a semi-upscale restaurant for extra cash.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ExperimentX* 
New job (since my last post in here)

Account Executive Data Specialist (consulting + sales)

I'm basically going to go into a company, analyze their communication and organizational needs and custom-tailor a solution that involves everything from databases, *MS Exchange, Blackberry BES + wireless devices, computer hardware* and whatever else they may require to suit their day-to-day and mission critical needs as well as fall within a certain budget.

Hoping this job pays for a lot more Folding rigs









So you're one of those people who make someone else's employees miserable.

(Coming from a guy who does IT support for those really crappy products)

If you ever came into my company and tried to to get me to get an Exchange server or a BES server I'd make sure never stepped foot in my building again.


----------



## paccman

Those are fighting words


----------



## futurecode

Professional Body Modificationfor over 13 years (Piercing, Implants, Scarification, etc....)


----------



## Karasu

I'm a fulltime student at a local community college currently majoring in a 2yr degree in Computer Services and Maintenance, and then switching back to Communications Design(Gets into video game design, 3d animation, advanced game design and advanced 3d :]) so I guess you can see what my dream job is.

But aside from that, I work part time at a gas station/store with a Subway(sandwiches) in it. But when no school, I work 30-40 hours a week.


----------



## dzalias

I work at Starbucks. Wooooo coffee!


----------



## c00lkatz

I spend my weekends whoring myself on the corner to old ladies. After the dirty deed is done I simply point in the direction of the nearest Microcenter/Fry's









All jokes aside I work at an ATM repair shop as a tech/shipping/receiving/IT/***** boy/go-for/etc.

It's a cool, laid back environment though, and the pay isn't too bad.


----------



## anon-nick

I used to be chief executive of Pixar Animation Studios.

but really, i fix computers for way too little money. Im beginning to get into freelance computer work for some local businesses though.

all my money is wasted on ITG, and my r/c hobby


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlenut* 
U.S. NAVY living the dream. have no worries and the family is taken care of.

im miss japan. when i was stationed in japan (single) i was living the dream too!!!!!!!!

outa high school joined the navy.
Was a sonar technician. got out after 9.5 years.
college for 1.5 years to become a physician assistant.
family started growing....needed a job.....there is none.
navy reserve since i go out the navy.......
volunteered to go to Kuwait for a year....make some $$$
back in the navy as of 3 days ago.


----------



## Haphaz

I work for a fancy restaurant, but I mainly make food there for people who have private airplanes... It makes me really jealous that I can't afford to eat king crab and filet mignon when I fly places.


----------



## c00lkatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*


*im miss japan.* when i was stationed in japan (single) i was living the dream too!!!!!!!!

outa high school joined the navy. 
Was a sonar technician. got out after 9.5 years. 
college for 1.5 years to become a physician assistant. 
family started growing....needed a job.....there is none. 
navy reserve since i go out the navy.......
volunteered to go to Kuwait for a year....make some $$$ 
back in the navy as of 3 days ago.


I read that as "I'm Miss Japan" lol


----------



## telnet247

I'm at University but on a 12 month placement as an IT technician. I basically spend all day drinking coffee and avoiding people


----------



## o Baby Zeus

Currently a student studying Games design, Do some side work in a restaurant which pays quite nicely


----------



## Farih

Quote:


Originally Posted by *telnet247* 
I'm at University but on a 12 month placement as an IT technician. I basically spend all day drinking coffee and avoiding people









lol sound like the "dream" job to me

i work as a railway technician.
do all the electric stuff that involves safety like crossroads, switches, signals and so on

on the side i started my own computer company. building computers to custumors needs and advise stuff. running this for a bit over a year now


----------



## HuffPCair

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lysdexik* 
I am 21 years old. I attend college, taking courses in cyber crime. Not sure what I want to eventually do with my degree, but there is a wealth of opportunity ahead. that they just launched. I also work as a waiter at a semi-upscale restaurant for extra cash.

Look into military or government a lot of opportunity in that area.


----------



## tazz63

I work for the CIA. I'd tell to what I do but then you know what I'd have to do to you all







Seriously, I work for a major jet engine mfr. as an Inspector.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I'm in the royal navy. get paid loads so I buy whatever I fancy every month lol


----------



## manuetdeo

custom home plumber, you think the modding on this site is crazy, you should what people do to their houses with way too much money


----------



## Games

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manuetdeo*


custom home plumber, you think the modding on this site is crazy, you should what people do to their houses with way too much money


 lol


----------



## Ksireaper

I do The helpdesk for NMCI, but we are much more than a typical helpdesk. I have full server rights and admin access to everything to fix problems. Love my job. dont make a ton of money though, luckily the wife does.


----------



## Games

I do The helpdesk for NMCI, but we are much more than a typical helpdesk. I have full server rights and admin access to everything to fix problems. Love my job. dont make a ton of money though,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ksireaper* 
luckily the wife does.

thank god for the backup plan. haha


----------



## Relevant Wing

Network Administrator keeps me very busy, someone always needs something


----------



## VENT1ON

I'm a student in Dental School, but I aslo work for the Canadian Millitary, so they pay all of my tuition, rent, and food, and give me a large salary on top of that. All I have to do is work for them as a dentist for 3 years when i graduate (for a very large salary







)


----------



## e192326

structural engineer at an aerospace company, it pays the bills.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *e192326*


structural engineer at an aerospace company, it pays the bills.


"It pays the bills"?

That's what hookers say.

Sounds like you have a decent job to me.


----------



## hondajt

I work at shop in ohio that sells car/truck custom accessories/parts. We mostly do lift kits and diesel performance.

It's like a "Pimp My Ride" but for ******** and white trash. I love it.


----------



## Ragsters

I am a Civil Engineer who was laid off from my dream job after college almost 2 years ago. Times are rough right now and it is impossible for me to find work. Right now it is cheaper and more satisfying for me to be a stay at home dad for my two kids then it is to work at any low paying job that will hire me.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hondajt* 
I work at shop in ohio that sells car/truck custom accessories/parts. We mostly do lift kits and diesel performance.

It's like a "Pimp My Ride" but for ******** and white trash. I love it.

You're pretty close to me







I lifted my old Jeep and did some KC light modifications to it.

Would you consider working on my 99' Alero?







I really don't want to put the touch screen in myself.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragsters* 
I am a Civil Engineer who was laid off from my dream job after college almost 2 years ago. Times are rough right now and it is impossible for me to find work.

That's a shame. We really need good civil engineers. Every where I turn is a terribly build road system (although they're getting better. I love round-a-bouts)


----------



## Martkilu

Human Scarecrow.


----------



## Niladri Ukil

Student............


----------



## BIGGUN

Boom Operator


----------



## Lotus222

Land Planner and Computer Graphics Consultant.

Used to work for a Land Planning, Civil Engineering, and Landscape Architecture firm, but the economy has pretty much demolished this field of work, so I am a contractor now. I have only been out of college for 3 years. Sad to see that so many people are in the same boat as me. I'm hanging in there, though.

That said, I love my job. It can be very rewarding. I work on rezones, construction drawings, help with civil land dispute cases, but I specialize in graphics (2D and 3D). Bringing concepts and construction drawings to life by creating them in 3D is my favorite thing to do. With the economy down, I have had time to learn to make photo-real images and animations. I wouldn't have had a chance to do that, otherwise. When things pick back up, hopefully I will have an edge on the market.


----------



## Enigma8750

Writer of Two Books. Self Published

Dedicated OCN'r

Work for the Lord when He needs me.

Bible study Teacher.

Give Communion to People who can't make it to church.

Taxi for the Poor. When needed.

The list goes On.

I'm retired after the Heart attack took 60 percent of my pumping capacity.


----------



## Fodder29

Network Administrator


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Writer of Two Books. Self Published

Dedicated OCN'r

Work for the Lord when He needs me.

Bible study Teacher.

Give Communion to People who can't make it to church.

Taxi for the Poor. When needed.

The list goes On.

I'm retired after the Heart attack took 60 percent of my pumping capacity.

Your a super hero


----------



## e192326

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
"It pays the bills"?

That's what hookers say.

Sounds like you have a decent job to me.

should have seen that one coming, but yes it is a decent job (I cant complain)


----------



## dkim1359

chemical engineering consulting, going to law school in the fall.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

i'm a student now, going onto my 2nd year in college, studying computer networking (not only that, many other courses in my program, obviously) and on occasion i fix pc's for people, for $.


----------



## eseb1

16 year old with no job, lol.


----------



## sdla4ever

Go Go Target InStock Team!!! hey lol it works while im still in college


----------



## dham

Java/Java EE/PHP/C# programmer/Computer technician


----------



## sharpshoooter82

my parentrs give me money


----------



## this n00b again

Primary: I'm only allowed to tell you that i can't tell you where i work.

^^ not kidding

Secondary: Audio engineer

on the side: Starting a business within the next few months with a friend.

& looking for a new job to replace primary.


----------



## ZainyAntics

Network Security and Administration Specialist.

Just got a job working for the Canadian Government protecting against foreign threats over cyberspace.


----------



## fritz_sean

-Full Time Computer Technician for the City that I live in.
-Full Time Student looking to get my Bachelors Degree in Computer Science at the end of next year.


----------



## Chalaska

Computer Engineer


----------



## arioscrimson

Full time student going for my BS in biological sciences.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


Primary: I'm only allowed to tell you that i can't tell you where i work.

^^ not kidding


Would you have to kill us if you told us?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Analytical Chemist and working on my degree to become a Chemical Engineer.


----------



## ZTR1760

Student In application development


----------



## DuRoc

United States Coast Guard - Retired, and now a Government employee in BP's mess down here in Louisiana. I use to spend a fair bit on computers but now I am trying to mod out a truck and a car while keeping my boat full of gas so I am keeping computer expenses down for a while. Its all about priorities.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Was up till 11pm last night trying to get some servers back up form some betting website. No Fun


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Would you have to kill us if you told us?


Maybe he works at Foxconn..


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


Maybe he works at Foxconn..










So would he have to kill himself if he told us?


----------



## arioscrimson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


Maybe he works at Foxconn..










That could be it.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


So would he have to kill himself if he told us?


They might suicide him if he did


----------



## staryoshi

Just quit my job because I'm moving. I'll finally have time to catch up on XNA programming and the backlog of games I've accrued


----------



## Djghost454

Geek Squad Agent. Not the best, but not the worst. Major complaints: Big retail chain= more people breathing down my neck than I care to think about, and HEAVY restrictions on how I have to fix computers and what services I can actually do. I can't even count how many times I could have fixed an issue easily, but wasnt allowed to because it requires a tool I'm not allowed to use...


----------



## Lotus222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djghost454*


Geek Squad Agent. Not the best, but not the worst. Major complaints: Big retail chain= more people breathing down my neck than I care to think about, and HEAVY restrictions on how I have to fix computers and what services I can actually do. I can't even count how many times I could have fixed an issue easily, but wasnt allowed to because it requires a tool I'm not allowed to use...


All the geek squad guys in my town either:
Don't know what they are doing,
or aren't allowed to fix things without making up 10 other things to fix and ripping a customer off.

I'm not saying in any way that you are doing that (you may very well be awesome at your job as much as you are allowed to be), but they are thieves at my local store.


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Would you have to kill us if you told us?


That's a negative ghostrider, the pattern is full.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


That's a negative ghostrider, the pattern is full.


Ghostrider...

Either he's a terrible movie director, or he likes to jump out of his car and ride it while it's still going.


----------



## AzuShika

I erect things.


----------



## pyresim

executive recruiter

----------------
Now playing: Eminem - 01. Not Afraid
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AzuShika*


I erect things.


That's what she... does.


----------



## rocstar96

Im 3rd year at 14yrs old watta ya say, When I grow up, I wanna be famous I wanna be a star, I wanna be in movies When I grow up, I wanna see the world Drive nice cars, I wanna have groupies When I grow up, be on TV People know me, be on magazines When I grow up, fresh and clean Number one boy when I step out on the scene..

Seriously, Im 14 and going 3rd year, start f class is in June 9, havnt enrolled yet


----------



## mLink

Character Artist at Gearbox Software, trying to get more into overclocking in my spare time. =]


----------



## bk7794

im a student a local private highschool...and my pc was built from me with money from me. And my parents threw in a few bucks here and there.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


im a student a local private highschool...and my pc was built from me with money from me. And my parents threw in a few bucks here and there.


Let me guess, you bought the video card and case and they bought the rest?


----------



## MoonTar

Working in Walmart Customer Service! Woot! OMG it's so awesome! It's.......................it's................... ..............ah who am I kidding, I can't say anything to make my job sound fun.


----------



## fastsite

mow the yard


----------



## bleedingRoue

Networking student by day & medical service technician by night(basically I get paid to sit on my ass & occasionally fix/clean ****)

edit: & yes I have an oc on my work computer...


----------



## jprovido

I'm a nurse but im currently unemployed at the moment


----------



## Adrienspawn

Second-year CEGEP, no responsibilities. So long as I stay on track and keep my CRC high I get money thrown at me. A lot gets written off as business expenses though, so I don't feel too guilty.

I was dead-set on doing something computer-related, but reality struck and I decided to go into Business. Hopefully it pays off, if not I can switch to Information Systems pretty easily.


----------



## manifest3r

I work in a clothing department store :/


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d-block* 
help desk

^^^ What he said...dunno about the help part...definitly the desk part thou...


----------



## haroldz123

i worked for oil n gas contractor
inspection and monitoring type of work
health, safe n environment kinda things

something like industrial hygienist in the US
good pay if there is many site inspection, if not just foolin around in the office


----------



## CudaBoy71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpfighter*


I am working in a circus as a clown (







) , and in free time I work as a truck driver.... kinda scary huh... clown driver


I too am a circus clown that is also a truck driver in my spare time...


----------



## CamiloOkB

Im a male nurse in a cardiac telemetry floor.


----------



## skatpex99

Car side server for Carrabbas


----------



## Narcocytosis

Millitary - Electronic Warfare, very satisfying and plenty of coin for my PC.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narcocytosis*


Millitary - Electronic Warfare, very satisfying and plenty of coin for my PC.


sounds cool









anyways I'm now 16 and I've had a change of "occupation". I finished my comprehensive school (years 1-9) and after the summer I'm going to start at my local high school (going to take 3 more years). So my mandatory school is over, but I'll continue to study, and at the moment I'm leaning towards physics, chemistry, math and IT with my subjects









And um... in the meantime my rig and everything is being payed by my parents...


----------



## DSF_x

im 13, i sell capture cards soon, and atm i sell graphics for youtube, logos and so on, i also sometimes set up websites for people <3


----------



## genji

I'm the Boss!


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

I'm an Flight controller for the International space station


----------



## Kirgan

Starting tomorrow I will be in my final 2 weeks as a full time college student studying BTEC National Diploma for IT Practitioners Level 3.

After that, I will probably go and find a retail job in HMV, GAME, or Gamestation to get me started / get money rolling and then after, who knows? Something bigger hopefully


----------



## TheF4LL3N

High school freshman, Moving on to 10th grade in about 3 days. I'm really lucky that my mom supports my expensive hobbies.


----------



## not available

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.

really? i love hardware. i couldnt imagine being a programmer. that would be madness.

OP: Most of them/us have computer related jobs. Some have ties directly to the industry (they are not hard to detect) and usually have the more "robust" systems.


----------



## nolonger

I'm a sophomore. Parents fund most of my hobbies, but I also help pay with money I earn here and there.


----------



## Yumyums

im still in school so i work part time at a boat marine close to my house


----------



## lewblue83

Im a licensed Aircraft mechanic but i dont do that currently. i DO work at an airport. but not doing what i want .....yet


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
Im a licensed Aircraft mechanic but i dont do that currently. i DO work at an airport. but not doing what i want .....yet

The Starbucks doesn't count.


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
The Starbucks doesn't count.

yea, i work for an airline. but baggage handling. not many jobs around me.


----------



## JMT668

I work in a call center thats why my rig isnt very good!


----------



## ZoRzEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirgan*


Starting tomorrow I will be in my final 2 weeks as a full time college student studying BTEC National Diploma for IT Practitioners Level 3.

After that, I will probably go and find a retail job in HMV, GAME, or Gamestation to get me started / get money rolling and then after, who knows? Something bigger hopefully










That sounds cool dude. Congrats.

I'm currently working for the IRS here in Iceland. IT department


----------



## Leon777

Iâ€™m a Student, A sous chef and im studying I.T. So i save my pennys


----------



## SystemTech

I am a Systems Developer, making programs for my company using the .NET framework. I do enjoy it usually and it does fund my hobby, kinda. Saving is the name of the game







.
I am starting to study my MCPD so that should make me able to fund my hobby a whole lot more comfortably.


----------



## humbleguy

Hitman. 50K a pop.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *humbleguy*


hitman.


rofl!!!!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *humbleguy*


Hitman.



+1. The difference is, I meet people, get to know them and then do the job


----------



## MasterFire

ha.

Work at a distribution center for window decorations. Stuff like (roll up) curtains, window screens/bug screens, blinds and basically just about anything related to what I just name would be one of the things you could see me sorting according to route only to then load a truck with some curtains, some bug screens, some extra long boxes and then some 200/300 semi long boxes (expect somewhere around 1m to 2.5m, and the sides about 30cm).

Underpayed for the work expected to be done, though it still pays more than most places you get hired for this easily. And my colleagues are all great guys.

Got my rig because I need little else in life, not to forget that I'm good at saving up money.


----------



## underdog1425

Im part time in plant engineering at UPS, and full time student working on math and computer science.

It supports the hobbies, but can at times be stressful. We primarily deal with managers, which is usually a headache.


----------



## Kirmie

Wow. A 66 page thread started by a 2 rep member and it is the only past he ever made 4 weeks ago. As for my job? I'm either getting rid of bugs or creating new ones.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

I am a lifeguard (will be a senior in high school), which can suck and be funny at the same time. Sometimes my boss comes into work totally wasted, and we just get to laugh at him.

One time he asked like fifteen high school students to have sex with him, and he is like almost 30.


----------



## shadow19935

In 6th year at school, work part time in currys (which is a part of DSGi international) 
Oh ye im 16


----------



## humbleguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


I am a lifeguard (will be a senior in high school), which can suck and be funny at the same time. Sometimes my boss comes into work totally wasted, and we just get to laugh at him.

One time he asked like fifteen high school students to have sex with him, and he is like almost 30.


Shouldn't he be in gaol??


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


I too am a circus clown that is also a truck driver in my spare time...










Wait, what? There are TWO "clown & truck-drivers" here?


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
I am a lifeguard (will be a senior in high school), which can suck and be funny at the same time. Sometimes my boss comes into work totally wasted, and we just get to laugh at him.

*One time he asked like fifteen high school students to have sex with him, and he is like almost 30.*









See now, students, this is called leverage.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirmie* 
Wow. A 66 page thread started by a 2 rep member and it is the only past he ever made 4 weeks ago. As for my job? I'm either getting rid of bugs or creating new ones.

Usually a persons favorite topic is them self. So it's expected threads like this will take off.


----------



## thepwner

I'm 17, don't have a job, but am going to college next year and want to major in either Computer Science/Computer Engineering/or Electrical Engineering. Can anyone vouch for any one of them and reccomend it?


----------



## postama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thepwner*


I'm 17, don't have a job, but am going to college next year and want to major in either Computer Science/Computer Engineering/or Electrical Engineering. Can anyone vouch for any one of them and reccomend it?


The first 2 years of those disciplines are pretty interchangeable at most colleges, so I wouldnt be too worried; you can get some experience with both. I would recommend Comp. Sci. but either way will be fine


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thepwner*


I'm 17, don't have a job, but am going to college next year and want to major in either Computer Science/Computer Engineering/or Electrical Engineering. Can anyone vouch for any one of them and reccomend it?


computer engineering and electrical engineering are a bit different at the upper levels. One could have you working at your state's power company, the other could have you scrambling over suicides at Foxconn.

Comp science as far as I can tell is mostly very low level programming. We write the tools that the IT guys use


----------



## rocstar96

Im a happy prostitute.


----------



## askareem24

used to work at toys r us helpin them fellow kids find awesome toys. 
used to work at laptop discounters inc as a laptop technician
used to be a daycare teacher for 2 weeks but failed miserably
now unemployed looking for a stable position


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thepwner*


I'm 17, don't have a job, but am going to college next year and want to major in either Computer Science/Computer Engineering/or Electrical Engineering. Can anyone vouch for any one of them and reccomend it?


I hear electrical engineering has a good payout at the end in terms of jobs.


----------



## thepwner

I was under the impression CE was low level, i.e. asm and C. Java, C++, C#, etc, are for CS.


----------



## lithgroth007

Kill people and blow stuff up...well, kinda. Being underwater gets a little boring after about 2 days.


----------



## Oupavoc

Engineer


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepwner* 
I was under the impression CE was low level, i.e. asm and C. Java, C++, C#, etc, are for CS.

nah, c++ is for CS but the different in c and c++ is like... +1..

key difference here, CS is likely to land you a programming job. CE is likely to land you a job designing hardware


----------



## Chroma

I work at the US Veterans Administration performing Biomaterials and Neurology Research, assisting with Data Forensics and Electron Microscopy Imaging. I also study Philosophy and Psychology.

Yay! First Post!


----------



## thepwner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *underdog1425*


nah, c++ is for CS but the different in c and c++ is like... +1..

key difference here, CS is likely to land you a programming job. CE is likely to land you a job designing hardware


Designing hardware sounds cool. But what I really want to do is computer security, i.e. secure hardware design and code obfuscation.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chroma*


I work at the US Veterans Administration performing Biomaterials and Neurology Research, assisting with Data Forensics and Electron Microscopy Imaging. I also study Philosophy and Psychology.

Yay! First Post!










And what a post


----------



## Nishi-kun

Currently working as a Tech. Support on a captioning company.


----------



## red07hd

trucker {thinkin bout pro gamer tho} lol


----------



## Adrienspawn

This thread is making a lot of new people create accounts lol


----------



## zseha

i am a student at hi-school(computer tech.) , so i take money from my parents, and hoping a good job, with a lot of pay xD


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


this.

currently at a job now. customers machine REFUSES to boot any version of win7, while the bios update is only instalable via os, not dos/usb/cd bootable. ***.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


this.

currently at a job now. customers machine REFUSES to boot any version of win7, while the bios update is only instalable via os, not dos/usb/cd bootable. ***.


You're a tech and can't fix this one?

Load up Linux and use Wine. Simple.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo* 
this.

currently at a job now. customers machine REFUSES to boot any version of win7, while the bios update is only instalable via os, not dos/usb/cd bootable. ***.

Can't use Linux? (edit: grunt beat me)
On the other hand, you can make a true business decision and buy a cheap motherboard. Time is money.


----------



## Frost

My previous job(which I plan to return to at some point...) was satisfying at times, not at others, I was (can still be)a tractor-trailer driver. Now I am stuck working at a fregin grocery store for a measly $9.50/hour (sigh). I am bad at sticking with jobs, I wanted a local route but ran out of money waiting, so here I am...

I ran into problems in my first attempts @ OC'ing this new rig, and have "I" have failed to return to it since. I am definitely looking forward to getting back to it soon, video card too.

Other job didn't allow time for PC/OC, it did give me plenty of funds though(1k/week). My current job gives me time(but barely even enough money for my bills).

That being said, I am sure I bored you to death with this reply.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


You're a tech and can't fix this one?

Load up Linux and use Wine. Simple.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn*


Can't use Linux? (edit: grunt beat me)
On the other hand, you can make a true business decision and buy a cheap motherboard. Time is money.


no unfortunatly. that was plan one. as it is a laptop bios, it checks that battery/charger are plugged in/charged. for whatever reason wine and even mini xp do not support whatever registry feature needed to tell the .exe that its ok, its plugged in and good to go.

if you folks know another work around, more power to ya i'd love to hear it.

anyways, processor was not x64 compliant, and the bios is not win7 compliant, so x32 vista it is. stupid dell. why not release an actual decent bios update!?!


----------



## Trademark

Computer Programmer During Day Time / Multi Player online gamer at Night.


----------



## Cobalin

Long time student and finally became a Registered Nurse. Loving it, and now I can finally afford to make a monster rig. I just need help. Isnt it fun to salivate over all the different options? I swear I think researching all this stuff out is more fun than the actual build.


----------



## shetu

Computer Operator in a office, few more from house rent.


----------



## 0newingedangel

I'm a student going into my 5th year of pharmacy school. Currently work as a pharmacy intern.


----------



## Atomix099

Computer Tech @ CompUSA... Unlike Geek Squad... We actually fix everything in the store, we dont send it out... We order the parts and install everything... The only soldering we might do is on AC Jacks for Laptops... But we make more money making you pay for the entire motherboard









I wish they would stop cutting our pay though... As soon as i finish the rest of my certs & degree... IM OUT... But until then its pretty fun...


----------



## Obsession

Network Security Annalyst, Sales and general IT related everything...General Bad speller, and Build Race cars over weekends....


----------



## KOBALT

Lincoln Electric... big bonuses every year. 2 years ago our bonus was 67% of our gross income for the whole year. And the percentage keeps going up. Nuff said.


----------



## purpleannex

As little as possible.


----------



## Finjy Opops

I live in an alley off Fifth and Jackson, giving special, ah, favors a nickle a pop. My rig is mostly stolen, powered by hamsters on wheels in a cardboard case. I can't enjoy my surround sound much though because my damn kids keep whining about food and other nonsense.


----------



## Volcom13

Student. 15 years old.

I do voice recording all year. I get called up for a job (usually 1-3 hours). Each hour paying the equivalent of 30 US Dollars.

During the summer I do a 4 week program where I work as a help filing papers, working the front desk, etc etc. I get about 500 bucks after the weeks.

I get an allowance from parents; 65 bucks / month.

I also get Social Security payments from the government, which is 1,000 USD a month.

And sometimes I do babysitting, building computers, fixing computers, and selling movies/DVDs.


----------



## Fantasysage

Just graduated college, looking for a 'real' job. But I have an internship and a part time computer deployment job, so I can afford all my goodies.


----------



## Clinic

Helicopter Pilot for the US Army.

Pay is decent, I get paid to fly helicopters (shwing) and people have to salute me! Hah. Okay that was toolish.


----------



## Crooksy

I'm a barman.


----------



## Obsession

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


I'm a barman.










Free Drinks???


----------



## F1ForFrags

This thread is still going?


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


I'm a barman.










I read that as batman


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


I read that as batman 


LOLOL







Me too.

I own/operate an IT company installing small/medium networks in my area as well as in shop service on PCs and Laptops. We also build about 4 custom PCs a week.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obsession*


Free Drinks???


Sure why not!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


I read that as batman 


I'm that too


----------



## Emmanuel

Student, assembling & selling computers. Providing services to people I know and small businesses.


----------



## KaiserDragon

Pizza hut making pizzas for some bad customers... then customer service in my city is bad too. Dah well it pays the bills and I budget myself well enough to have extra dough on the side... and I just noticed dough is a pun...


----------



## Arbiter419

Just graduated high school this month, but I've been a cook at a local restaurant since February...in August, I'll be going to the Community College of Beaver County for professional aviation, and I'll have every rating up through multi-engine instructor instruments in 1.5 years!

It'll be a while before I can turn that investment around though...


----------



## Vipervlv

Last year student in Architecture, and hopefully fully title Architect till mid of summer. Working as a part time project manager/designer/architect on small projects. Earn as much for living and paying for rents and etc, and what is left goes to the rig ot something else essential.


----------



## YangerD

I'm a student. I'm starting my college program in Accounting and Finance when September turns around. Hopefully in the near future I'll get my CA designation. Then I'll be set for life


----------



## Alpineb1

im working in a copy center since 8 years and currently looking for something else..


----------



## Xinoxide

im a professional thrower awayer of rotten fruit and vegitables ( produce clerk )

on the side i cut porn films into clips for websites. neither are my niche.

I have also just started classes in order to obtain my CCNA.

i rely heavily on trade, and ripping people off for comp parts.


----------



## Knoxis

Student. Qualified Doctor in 5 months woot!


----------



## firepants

Me? Oh, a lil bit of this, bit of that. Mostly, I try to earn a living the only way I know how... as a freelance web developer. Built earlysignup.com (although client still hasn't promoted it to production, yet). Working on a new site for elder care support. That won't be live for awhile. I joined OCN because although I've worked with computers everyday since 1990, I still know very little about squeezing the bejeebers outta'em to make'em sing and dance. ;-) Now I have this homebrew system that I KNOW is not living up to its potential. HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPP!


----------



## Thunderclap

Studying, going in IT Univercity next year, hopefully.


----------



## Seann

I fix/build pc's for people in my spare time, (I treat this is a my hobbey). And i'm going on my carpentry and joinery level 3 diploma in 6 week's, currently just passed my level 2 diploma.


----------



## Hugger

Disabled. Former administrative assistant and also former EMT (volunteer and paid).
I literally save my pennies for my hobby, which is computers, because my Meds cost more than I get from disability.
Don't ever give up.


----------



## magicmike

I'm a student at NIU right now, Mechanical Engineering major. Unemployed at the moment sadly.


----------



## Phyxers

Right now I'm a student, studying Network Communication Management. As far as work goes, I'm in between jobs right now, after being layed off 3 weeks ago...







But in my spare time, I'm either gaming or fixing people's computers. I'm trying to save up enough money to take my security+ exam.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Currently I am a student at Iowa State studying Electrical Engineering. I work part time catering for a restaurant here called Hickory Park. I bought my computer when I was interning at Rockwell Collins and making some nice money but that had to end


----------



## InnovaTech

Student, Masters of Healthcare Administration @ Texas A&M Health Science Center


----------



## russellito

Student at BYU, finishing a Masters of Accountancy and BA in accounting.
Though I will be an auditor for Deloitte when I graduate.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Unemployed former cook. Just graduated BSBA - Accounting, going back in the fall for another year to get to the 150 credit mark. Need 150 credits to get my CPA (Certified Public A**hole) license and absolutely do not want to do 30 creds with a full time job.

Computer parts paid for with a newegg preferred account, $10,000 limit
+80,000 in debt from student loans, I really don't care to raid my newegg card.


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey why don't you guys get some avatars?









Nursing Student, soon to be @ EMU. Getting gen eds outta the way at the local CC, quite ironically, the CC has more hot chicks than the 2 closest universities...


----------



## zidave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill* 
Currently I am a student at Iowa State studying Electrical Engineering.

Awesome dude, I just enrolled at the University of Alabama college of engineering to be a computer engineer. Our electrical and computer engineering are basically the same program.

Anyways back on topic, I'm currently a salesman.
As of July 21st, I will be an unemployed student. THANK YOU LORD
It took me 7 years to realize retail SUCKS


----------



## dracotonisamond

i am currently unemployed. but looking for work. ran into quite a large chunk of dough though. thats what built what this post is sitting on.


----------



## CJRhoades

I work at Wal-Mart....

No, I'm serious.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 
I work at Wal-Mart....

No, I'm serious.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 









Hey, it's a first job... Gotta start somewhere. I need to build up some cash to help pay for my college.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Currently work on/off (depending on project availability) as a runner for a local model-building shop.

Most of the time I stare at the ceiling, bored off my bum, but hey, I'm being paid to do it.


----------



## Bacheezi

I work at a food logistics (warehouse) company that supplies all the food to loblaws stores in BC, Canada (ie superstore, extra foods)

So if you live in BC and buy something at superstore, I probably helped get it there









I'd like to go to school though, just not sure what to take. Some sort of computer course would be neat. This is my hobby, don't want it to be a job.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 
Hey, it's a first job... Gotta start somewhere. I need to build up some cash to help pay for my college.

I hear ya, but Walmart is the main reason that most products sold in the US today are made in China.

I avoid Walmart like the plague.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
I hear ya, but Walmart is the main reason that most products sold in the US today are made in China.

I avoid Walmart like the plague.

After applying at 40 places and not hearing back from any of them, I was willing to take ANY job.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 
After applying at 40 places and not hearing back from any of them, I was willing to take ANY job.

You can thank the internet for that. More people are applying for more jobs because they don't even have to get up off of their asses to do so. So that makes it more difficult for younger people to get jobs.
Not to mention times are kinda tough as far as work is concerned. Many over-qualified people working menial jobs just so they can have an income.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


You can thank the internet for that. More people are applying for more jobs because they don't even have to get up off of their asses to do so. So that makes it more difficult for younger people to get jobs. 
Not to mention times are kinda tough as far as work is concerned. Many over-qualified people working menial jobs just so they can have an income.


Lol... that's what I did. I applied everywhere online.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


Lol... that's what I did. I applied everywhere online.


 I usually go in to the places where I'd intend to spend several hours of my life per day. Not only do I get to see how it is or who works there, but I get my face remembered. Not to mention they probably don't get to many physical applications.


----------



## Muntey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


Lol... that's what I did. I applied everywhere online.


You'll have better luck if you go in, in person. That way they know who you are, and know that you really want the job.


----------



## Marshmellow17

I am currently waiting for a leave date for the USAF. While I wait I work as a cashier and an independently owned Grocery store.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muntey*


You'll have better luck if you go in, in person. That way they know who you are, and know that you really want the job.


Many of the places I applied at just have a computer station where you go to apply in store. It's exactly the same as if you were to apply online. I think quite a few companies are going that way because it's easier than messing with actual paper.


----------



## lazi punk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


Many of the places I applied at just have a computer station where you go to apply in store. It's exactly the same as if you were to apply online. I think quite a few companies are going that way because it's easier than messing with actual paper.


yeah same, even when you go into the store, they just tell you to go to a corner computer section


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lazi punk* 
yeah same, even when you go into the store, they just tell you to go to a corner computer section









Yea, that's how Wal-Mart was. Maybe I could have gotten a better job if I went in and talked with someone before hand







. I got stuck with the worst thing possible...


----------



## codejunki

Im a bagger at world market!!!!!
only 15 tho lol


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


Yea, that's how Wal-Mart was. Maybe I could have gotten a better job if I went in and talked with someone before hand







. I got stuck with the worst thing possible...


 That's what always happens with the kids. You get the worst job for least amount of pay.

I suppose the types of jobs I have applied for are typically somewhat specialized and when I apply, I usually am able to sit down with them or at least meet managers and so on.


----------



## jprovido

I'm a registered nurse in here in Manila. pay sucks at the moment (I'm payed 78US$ a month. yeah it sucks so much).I've been a professional for more than 2 years yet I still can't do **** without my parents







hoping I can go to the US this year


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
*That's what always happens with the kids. You get the worst job for least amount of pay.*

I suppose the types of jobs I have applied for are typically somewhat specialized and when I apply, I usually am able to sit down with them or at least meet managers and so on.

Ding! And with no chance of a raise until I've worked there for a year...


----------



## martyr187

Gas station clerk -_- bad times, and second job at Fed Ex Memphis, pays the bills but sucks since the job that layed me off payed more than both these combined but oh well


----------



## prase007

I am selling the industrial tools and machines (mostly for production of gears). Travelling around my country and often also whole europe, drive 70.000 kms per year and flying the same. Hotel is my home and got a girl in every town around ... its killing me slowly and as I am getting older, I hate it more and more. Just the money are too good to quit.


----------



## BinaryBummer

I haven't worked in over 7 years now.. Back is toast!
Despite the wanting to do many things the mind is eager and the body is unwilling.
I do nothing....

I just sit under a lamp all day.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*


I'm a registered nurse in here in Manila. pay sucks at the moment (I'm payed 78US$ a month. yeah it sucks so much).I've been a professional for more than 2 years yet I still can't do **** without my parents







hoping I can go to the US this year










Not really any better here.


----------



## sleepy916

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*


I'm a registered nurse in here in Manila. pay sucks at the moment (I'm payed 78US$ a month. yeah it sucks so much).I've been a professional for more than 2 years yet I still can't do **** without my parents







hoping I can go to the US this year










That's it? How is that even possible...yes move to the US as soon as possible so you can make some decent money then.


----------



## an51r

I am chef at a farm to table restaurant...


----------



## ChrisB17

This is what I do ATM. I want to do it for ALONG time to come to.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*


Not really any better here.


you really don't know what you are saying. try living here in the philippines


----------



## jprovido

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepy916*


That's it? How is that even possible...yes move to the US as soon as possible so you can make some decent money then.


yes. even getting a job at a hospital is tough enough coz there's a surplus of nurses here in the philippines.


----------



## Greeen_Machine

I sell heroin out of a UPS truck. Its a living


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


After applying at 40 places and not hearing back from any of them, I was willing to take ANY job.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


You can thank the internet for that. More people are applying for more jobs because they don't even have to get up off of their asses to do so. So that makes it more difficult for younger people to get jobs. 
Not to mention times are kinda tough as far as work is concerned. Many over-qualified people working menial jobs just so they can have an income.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


Lol... that's what I did. I applied everywhere online.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


I usually go in to the places where I'd intend to spend several hours of my life per day. Not only do I get to see how it is or who works there, but I get my face remembered. Not to mention they probably don't get to many physical applications.










I absolutly HATE applying for jobs online, but many times places do not accept physical applications, and they even have a computer set up so you can apply there. I've only ever heard back for jobs i've applied for online twice. One is for homeland security, and the other is the transporation security administration. So gov't jobs.

When school starts back up i plan to start just showing up to places and asking to speak one on one with the managers and see what i can do.


----------



## ScottyDog

Work in a Medical suppy DC


----------



## muels7

Full time student right now, about to enter my third year in college. I work on a grounds crew at my school during the year, then I work full time for the local park district during the summer pulling weeds, planting flowers, mulching, etc. It might not be much money, but it allows me about 1 major upgrade a year.

Recently got into ebay selling, so I may have more money soon to maybe go SLI with GTX 470s (hopefully before the foldathon)


----------



## *Daniel

Other than study at school, I'm always working on computers


----------



## overclockingXTC

15 year old freshman in high school







. I work for the IT department at my school for $10 an hour in the summer.


----------



## l4n b0y

im a production associate on an assembly line, in a hot, loud factory, making Toyota Camry's. My job consist of putting the door panels on the driver side front and rear doors. Im also in the process of learning to put both the front and rear glass in the doors, and setting the 1/4 glass, and weather stripping.

It is a very finesse, tedious, and monotonous job, but it pays very well. Im happy with it.


----------



## Dangerfulman

I'm an operator in a paper mill i upstate ny.


----------



## B-roca

Professional poor kid

only 15 no job get $11 a week most of my parts bought with birthday money


----------



## broken pixel

Microwave Radio Field Engineer


----------



## mocha989

unemployed 17 year old


----------



## Lolpot

I steal welfare.

I wish.


----------



## DanishDevil

College student. Ramen donations greatly appreciated.


----------



## NFL

Whatever happened to the OP...he's disappeared


----------



## onoz

College senior (and most likely to be a super senior) with a super easy job:

Student staff at my schools IT center. I answer emails and calls from students/staff/faculty about their email and password issues. Easiest nerdy-sounding job in the world.


----------



## wickedout

I do sales/marketing. Also in communications/media field. My college days are done. That's happiness!


----------



## KoolGuy

I f*** grannies for a living..

You?


----------



## gian84

Aircraft material purchaser. I do online shopping of aircraft parts all day.


----------



## morphus1

Ex-Carpenter/Student now :/


----------



## supercoolname

i currently work at a bagel shop and im starting my employment with best buy tomorrow, in the computer dpt XD


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeMoo220* 
19 years old, Computer Engineering student. I work at my uncle's dollar store as a cashier which makes around $400 a month. Not much but since I don't own a car yet, I spend 80% of that on my PC lol. GTX 470 coming in 3 days







.

i dont bother to work








i am 14 i have a great life waiting for me (or not)
if i do work i get 6euro around 7.40$ a hour payed for helping my parents


----------



## asuindasun

Chemical engineer, currently doing HVAC stuff outside (in AZ so that sucks) but have been interviewing with Intel *crosses fingers*


----------



## DiNet

Mainly i eat to live.
Working at intel F28 for money to buy food and eat it.


----------



## Fletcherea

Ex military after 5 years, now I do odds and ends. Roofing in the spring, painting, decks, fixer uppers in the summer, lobsta fishing in the fall. Usually scrape together enough to take a couple of the worst winter months off.


----------



## NitrousX

I am a third year biochemistry student.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Plumbing and HVAC Sales


----------



## Imglidinhere

United States Air Force.







Best choice of my life actually. <Insert Hypno Toad> Join us. Join us. Join us...


----------



## DanishDevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFL* 
Whatever happened to the OP...he's disappeared

My guess is he is doing super secret market research figuring out where we all work so tech companies can send in ninja salesmen to drain us of our wallets.


----------



## Godless-Creature

I'm only 16 I'm still a a student.I buy parts from my daily school money from my parents that i have to save up..
Just to give you an idea i get Rs.50 per day...
Rs.13=1$
Intel Core2Quad 2.5Ghz costs Rs.3500 and I'm half way there...
After that I'll buy a Cooler Master HAF Series Chassis Around Rs.3000
A Lot Of empty stomachs and a lot of sacrifices it took me around 4 months to buy my GeForce 9400GT so...u get the idea


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Godless-Creature*


I'm only 16 I'm still a a student.I buy parts from my daily school money from my parents that i have to save up..
Just to give you an idea i get Rs.50 per day...
Rs.13=1$
Intel Core2Quad 2.5Ghz costs Rs.3500 and I'm half way there...
After that I'll buy a Cooler Master HAF Series Chassis Around Rs.3000
A Lot Of empty stomachs and a lot of sacrifices it took me around 4 months to buy my GeForce 9400GT so...u get the idea










get a weekend job + eat well?


----------



## Liquidmetal

Ex Senior architectural draftsman. Currently back in school for computers, either information systems/web development or computer engineering.


----------



## YangerD

Currently a student with a part time job at a major convention hall. Hopefully will be an accountant within the next 4 years


----------



## sdfreitag86

Personal Banker


----------



## ahmad-zamel

Teacher


----------



## KruperTrooper

Student. Will be starting a 6-year pharmacy program in the fall. Built my current rig with my own money. Which isn't bad considering I've never had a legit job.


----------



## Doomas

Offshore â€" North Sea Tiger








( ****, cant understand why my wife calling me - little catâ€¦.. )


----------



## legoman786

Rental Manager/Acting Car Salesman.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Godless-Creature*


I'm only 16 I'm still a a student.I buy parts from my daily school money from my parents that i have to save up..
Just to give you an idea i get Rs.50 per day...
Rs.13=1$
Intel Core2Quad 2.5Ghz costs Rs.3500 and I'm half way there...
After that I'll buy a Cooler Master HAF Series Chassis Around Rs.3000
A Lot Of empty stomachs and a lot of sacrifices it took me around 4 months to buy my GeForce 9400GT so...u get the idea


Rs... I'm guessing India or Pakistan. However, the Pakistani Rupee is labeled as PKR, so it's India.


----------



## Shadablade

I work as an operator in a telecommunications fiber optic production facility. We make the glass lines that powers a good deal of the High-Speed networks these days.


----------



## Myrlin

Construction worker


----------



## Dorkseid

Logistics coordinator/telcom repair admin/infrastructure purchasing clerk

Yes, all 3.


----------



## henry0

Supporter at IT company.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Pepsi Driver, deliver pop to Mac's and 7 11's.


----------



## tbone_malone

I work as a network engineer for a data center leasing company.


----------



## tiramoko

That's what a hamburger all about


----------



## rusky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiramoko*


That's what a hamburger all about


Damn... Now i want to go there for lunch









I'm currently a junior in college. Interning at a government contracted agency for 2 years now, training to be a penetration tester. The pay is great (for a college student) but my hobbies always drain my bank account


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Godless-Creature* 
I'm only 16 I'm still a a student.I buy parts from my daily school money from my parents that i have to save up..
Just to give you an idea i get Rs.50 per day...
Rs.13=1$
Intel Core2Quad 2.5Ghz costs Rs.3500 and I'm half way there...
After that I'll buy a Cooler Master HAF Series Chassis Around Rs.3000
A Lot Of empty stomachs and a lot of sacrifices it took me around 4 months to buy my GeForce 9400GT so...u get the idea


Sorry to hear that man. Tell you what.... you boinc for OCN and I'll send you a quad. How about that? PM me if you are interested.


----------



## DarkRyder

I am a Tech Manager for a computer company in Louisville, Ky


----------



## Rian

15yo in highschool, so no work for the moment =]


----------



## DarkRyder

lazy bum....


----------



## pLuhhmm

Unemployed! Thank you Flint, Michigan!


----------



## Sparhawk

Professional Computer ninja... or Service Desk Tech... pretty much the same thing.


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
Professional Computer ninja... or Service Desk Tech... pretty much the same thing.









If companies made their position titles sound like that I think more people would apply for jobs!


----------



## nolonger

I don't have a formal job, but I buy stuff here on OCN and sell locally for some cash.


----------



## Segovax

Professional Kitten Wrangler.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I'm a high school teacher! Go me!


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
Sorry to hear that man. Tell you what.... you boinc for OCN and I'll send you a quad. How about that? PM me if you are interested.

Thats really nice of you! I got a E6600 I'll happily donate to him too, if its needed...


----------



## lblitzer

I do computer hardware sales. Been doing it for a month now after doing Dell/Lexmark/IBM field tech work for 3+ years. Now I sell anything computer hardware related and make some great money+commission. I've got kind of lucky as a 21 year old as I haven't even stepped foot into college yet. We'll see how far we can make it haha.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
If companies made their position titles sound like that I think more people would apply for jobs!

If I ever run a company it will definitely have awesome titles like that.


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm* 
Unemployed! Thank you Flint, Michigan!

Do what I did got a Job at ford and now have to commute 120 miles per day! and to that I thank Jackson! Jackson and Flint, the pits of Michigan.

I used to have a great job driving for H&H delivering pet products by semi. Thats where I earned most cash for all of my projects. Since I f****d that job off for supposed greener pastures which put me almost out on the street, I had been offered a cleaning job at a Ford manufacturing plant that makes the Focus. I took the job and now stuck between finding another driving job or getting hired into Ford directly under them. The 2011 model Is really looking pretty cool. Theyve been setting the robots up for the past 4 months. I hope they stick with the purple paint theyve been using lately. Anyway thats where Im at in life. I have a wife and 3 year old daughter in a 2 bed-2 bath apartment. One disabled sports car, one sagging taurus and a used stationwagon with a sound system. Please somebody slap me straight...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTC* 
Thats really nice of you! I got a E6600 I'll happily donate to him too, if its needed...

Not the one you are using I hope?


----------



## pcnoob1

i am employed through a security company called wackenhut. lol yeah i know. in a week or so i begin training. i will be security for freightliner. hopefully i will be going to school for commercial reat estate too.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
I'm a high school teacher! Go me!

Teacher really? what school?


----------



## Dragonii

Computer tech.
I run, scratch that, I AM the IT tech support for an office of about 100 users (1/4 of which are in the field).
I love what I do, but I get irritated. I make enough to support several hobbies, but to be honest, I am underpaid for my line of work.
The key is to be smart about it. You can have anything that you want if you keep your credit clean and pace yourself.
I have a nice rig for my photography (very game capable even though I don't), I have two really nice media PC's, a home server and two laptops . Other hobbies include photography and my aquariums. I shoot with a camera that cost me $1000 for the body alone and my aquarium is a 150 gallon gallon tank with a custom wood stand and full matching canopy.
I manage to afford my hobbies by pacing myself. Example: my camera is about 5 years old and I want a new one. But no matter how bad I want it, I will not buy it until I finish paying off the $1200 purchase of computer parts that is on my Newegg account at the moment. Once it is paid off, I will buy my camera, from Newegg using their line of credit and taking advantage of the one year no financing. Pay it off in a year and you pay no extra, but I won't make any other large purchases until that is paid for. 
I recently decided that I wanted a new Jeep Wrangler, but I don't want a $600/month car note. So I am saving $200 out every pay check for the next year. That plus what I get when I sell my current truck and what I get back when I do my taxes at the end of the year will give me about $10k for a down payment. It'll be another year before I get my jeep, but when I do my notes could be less than $400/month.
So to the OP (if you're still following this), best advice I can offer is to do what you enjoy, if you like your job it won't feel so much like a job. Keep your credit clean and be wise about spending your money. If you pace yourself you can have whatever you want, get in a rush and you will find yourself playing catch up and you'll never have what you desire.
It took me a long time and a divorce to figure that out, but as it is now I have friends that come over that make more money than I do and they drool over our TV's, computer set ups, tech toys etc. Difference is that if you start talking to them about money, 9 times out of 10 you will find that they bit off more than they could chew somewhere and they are behind on some credit card with huge late fees, over draft charges, NFS charges from the bank and so on.
Good luck


----------



## Dragonii

One more note, learn how to do the little things yourself.
I have friends that pay like $80 just to have the oil changed in their car. I do it myself, learned how when I was young. I can change the oil in both of our vehicles for $25, and that is using the good synthetic stuff.
Those kind of things add up over time.


----------



## LTC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


Not the one you are using I hope?


No a left over from my brothers old build


----------



## willis888

The short answer is that I mostly do IT stuff for a small .com retailer. I build the computers, purchase the networking, add GUI-based features to the database, and make sure it all works all the time. I literally live in the office, and am on-call 24x7.

But I'm also a farmer, pizza chef, construction worker, data analyst, marketing consultant, ditch digger, therapist, house keeper, and any other role circumstance has made favorable for me to be in.

How?

I live and work at income sharing community\\worker-owned cooperative.

Twenty people collectively run an heirloom vegetable seed business that makes most of its sales through a web store.

There is a 42 hour/week labor quota, and many things count as labor that are traditionally overlooked (for example, cooking, car maintenance, childcare, driving to the grocery store, and washing dishes are all valued just as highly as answering telephones for customer support, creating new content for our web page, fixing computer problems, or developing the layout and content for our annual printed catalog).

Different people specialize in different areas, but anyone and everyone might help with labor intensive tasks such as harvest, and everyone including visitors and guests are expected to sign up for tasks on a weekly domestic chores rota.

Income is distributed equally or according to need. As the IT person, I made the case that I needed a powerful computer that could potentially host several VM remote desktop connections, so the collective agreed to let me build one with shared funds.

I find the consensus decision making (think "democratic workplace"), egalitarian access to resources, and preservation of genetic diversity in our food supply . . . satisfying feels like an understatement . . . I'm jubilant to have the opportunity to support myself this way.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


Teacher really? what school?


Lexington Catholic High School. I teach Latin, computer applications, and web design.


----------



## Skaterboydale

Well right now im a student studying my A levels in a UK college, and moving on to university next year







, though I spend nearly every hour possible outside college working at a local compumputer repair shop.

It is the best job ever tbh, I get to work on old computers, and more importantly new ones







I get my hands on testing out new hardware, when upgrading clients PCs, installed a new double loop WC today









Though along with the fun stuff there the less boring stuff like posting items on ebay, testing the less boring components such as RAM I hate vpc -.-, and THE most boring thing cataloging the websites on directories, the joys of copying and pasting.


----------



## Tweeky

Retired live on a fixed income.
I fix computers to make extra income.
Used the income to buy computer parts.
The outcome is the same no income.


----------



## lblitzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragonii*


One more note, learn how to do the little things yourself.
I have friends that pay like $80 just to have the oil changed in their car. I do it myself, learned how when I was young. I can change the oil in both of our vehicles for $25, and that is using the good synthetic stuff.
Those kind of things add up over time.


This this this!

I've learned how to slowly become a jack of all trades. Watch your friends and learn from them. I hate cars so much but because I was sick of spending thousands on repairs and replacements, I just asked them, they helped me out at the cost of dinner and my help, and I've learned to do quite a bit!

You can learn computers on your own, too. Just need guinea pigs, even customers. Don't ever think you need schooling for doing your own small tech support.


----------



## LaoFX

Im a full time student at Humber College for Business Management.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Lexington Catholic High School. I teach Latin, computer applications, and web design.

awesome. how hard is latin to learn?


----------



## antand

Currently unemployed, but am waiting to start my new job with Virgin Media.


----------



## stupidcha

I'm a BUM

wait... that's my tower...

me and my tower are BUMs

LOL!


----------



## Geglamash

High school student


----------



## skylarhawk

I do programming and a small bit of server admin stuff for an ISP.

Love the work, and they treat me well. It would pay well for my computer hobbies, but I kinda have to pay down those college loans first...


----------



## BKsMassive

Full Time Education


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BKsMassive*


Full Time Education










thats code for, bum







jk







.... thats good, setting yourself up for a better future


----------



## Dr. Games

I crack backs to feed my addiction to OCing.
In other words=>Chiropractor.
Been out of OCing for a LONG time and this is my first AMD build.
So far, I'm impressed.


----------



## The Spectator

Used to work in online marketing for a bank's insurance division, had a bit of a love/hate relationship with that. Always wanted to study computer science at university so I decided to just go for it and become a "mature" student (24, so only just).

Luckily I got the timing just right, had I stayed just a couple more weeks I'd have been made redundant - wasn't the best managed bank in the country...

The money was good and I did get to spend alot on my hobby, not so any more







but I don't regret it for a second.


----------



## mothrpe

Manage signage installations: arrange removal and install of movie banners, store signage, etc.. and do a little IT work at the office.


----------



## Marlaman

I.T. and photo/graphic administrator for www.scottjamesonline.com
Not bad for only having an A+ Certification.
Yeah website's down... we're transitioning from a previous company name.


----------



## darksideleader

raging on forums


----------



## gre0481

US Marine, 10 years and counting.


----------



## Scooby24

Currently I'm a manager for a Cerner application support team, managing 10 Radiology, Surgery and Scheduling analysts.


----------



## iPodge

Studying A-levels in Maths, Physics and Geography at sixth form and also getting close to begin pilot training with the navy hopefully!


----------



## odesseiron

I'm a government civil servant in new york. Hopefully I'll have a job still come November!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
awesome. how hard is latin to learn?

Latin is very ruled-based and much more technical than most realize, so if you can handle lots of rote memorization, paradigms, etc. it's not so bad (less difficult than Greek).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
US Marine, 10 years and counting.

Nice, I was at LeJeune as an 0311 from '97-'01.


----------



## R3d_Menace

Rising second year in Cambridge, studying history of all things


----------



## Bunnywinkles

I am an underpaid Computer Technician "/


----------



## HobieCat

University student, doing my masters.


----------



## xserpint

UNIX/Linux admin for a large company, also do some side web/db work.

Scooby24 - you have my pity for dealing with Cerner.. Had to support it from the OS side for a few years and hated every time they called me about it.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.

Pretty much the same here. I love the job, but hate the people who call me.
And I can only semi Afford my Drugs(Hardware/Games) because my fiance LOOOVES anime and manga...Otherwise i would be running an i7 rig. :/


----------



## WardenM92

I'm a bum and I buy hardware when the money happens to come around.


----------



## SGTMongo

Soldier in the U.S. ARMY, deployed right now..... for another 8 months i think.... lol......


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xserpint*


UNIX/Linux admin for a large company, also do some side web/db work.

Scooby24 - you have my pity for dealing with Cerner.. Had to support it from the OS side for a few years and hated every time they called me about it.


It's not so bad. I've been supporting it for the past 8 years and have learned enough about it to provide implementation and support services without it providing more than an interesting challenge. Besides, the pay is pretty good.


----------



## Atomagenesis

King of BadAssery









I kid.

Network Administrator for www.ventureforth.com w00t! love my job


----------



## MaddenModer

I am a hobo. I pick Pepsi cans for living.


----------



## Kr3amed

I am in the us army and all I do is workon patriot missile crap all day.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kr3amed* 
I am in the us army and all I do is workon patriot missile crap all day.

i wash dirty laundry every week
and thats crap


----------



## TARRCO

Full time studying. Currently in Multimedia (Cert III Level) and other than that I'm either on my computer (forums/music/msn/youtube/games etc) or with friends or seeing my girlfriend.

So yeah I live of my parents which isnt really fun but whilst I'm studying I don't have time for a part time job so yeah.


----------



## NameUnknown

2 weeks ago I was making 8.70 as a computer tech for my school, now Im making 14/hr on the phone for taking service desk calls all day.

All that college edumacation is paying off..........


----------



## Bikkit

I'm a student studying the IT Practitioner's National Diploma and I work for Wired2Fire as a PC Engineer.


----------



## The Skid

I am a vessel planner/ship superintendent


----------



## hollowtek

student studying sports medicine







.


----------



## Nlclock

I'm a webdeveloper / designer, working for myself.


----------



## Shozzking

I work at best buy and im still in high school (no bills) so I get ~$800 CAD to spend on stuff each month.


----------



## newpc

year 12 high school, then its uni







. i pay for nothing







, get 100 weekly for food.


----------



## godsgift2dagame

Currently a student majoring in Computer Science who works for one of the finest universities in the country as a web programmer.


----------



## fastsite

I mow the grass $20 a week hehe


----------



## Chalaska

Computer Engineer specialized in software development.


----------



## enyownz

17 yr old living in NY who forgot to get working papers from school and school is closed during summer so no job :-(


----------



## Trubester88

Pararescueman in the USAF. In the stan of the Afghan at the moment reading about other peoples computers while mine sits at home. Can't wait to get home.


----------



## rasa123

Senior in high school. Worked last summer as a computer tech for my school district but this summer they "downsized" by 50% which included me, so I've been trying to do pc repair/building but have had no success thus far.







Luckily I can live off the money I made last year for the most part, I just need a little income to cover some monthly expenses........and a GTX460 1GB.....


----------



## zakbain

Studying as CS major


----------



## Yumyums

I work at a local boat marine for a summer job, It's nice to work outside most of the day but gets quite hot some days


----------



## Detroitsoldier

It's almost a surprise to me that a majority of the people here have an occupation dealing with something in the technical/computer fields.
I guess a lot of people don't just have computers as a hobby.


----------



## SVCweyman

General manager at SVC.com

We sell heatsinks, fans, coolers, water cooling, etc. So, yes, it does fit into my computer modding / gaming hobby pretty nicely.


----------



## SeraphIsaiah

I'm a PC tech at a local computer store and a assistant wedding photographer. Looking to start my own photography business because neither job pays me enough.


----------



## Scott_Rox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


It's almost a surprise to me that a majority of the people here have an occupation dealing with something in the technical/computer fields.
I guess a lot of people don't just have computers as a hobby.










this isn't a "having a computer" forum...

it is a "driving a computer like a flaming fireball of power into a brick wall and blasting through it with FSB lasers" forum...









I maintain the programming at an Unnamed Tourist TV station that airs across the southeastern US using dedicated CPUs and servers as our broadcast players. I am actually supposed to be doing my job as I type this, but when your working with computers and networks all day...you tend to get distracted...


----------



## Draggin

Radiologist at ORMC.


----------



## rip10793

student, working part time during summer.


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

I own my own small business - IT support, Custom PC's, Home Energy/Automation, etc...

I work full time for a steady paycheck though selling Industrial Electronic Components at a small Manufacturers Rep Firm.

I'm a student again rejoining school in August to finish out my degree...


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scott_Rox* 
this isn't a "having a computer" forum...

it is a "driving a computer like a flaming fireball of power into a brick wall and blasting through it with FSB lasers" forum...









I maintain the programming at an Unnamed Tourist TV station that airs across the southeastern US using dedicated CPUs and servers as our broadcast players. I am actually supposed to be doing my job as I type this, but when your working with computers and networks all day...you tend to get distracted...









I toltally quoted you for my sig


----------



## Scott_Rox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rob0tuss1n* 
I toltally quoted you for my sig


----------



## nazster14

i am a pornstar, i know you guys won't believe me


----------



## -bl4ck-

I fix computers at frys, going to school for my BA in IT. 2 years left thank god


----------



## Lord Xeb

I have no job ATM, but I use to work as a Deli Clerk at the local supermarket.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I used to work in a deli xeb, I still remember a bunch of the deli codes for our scales...

I'm a paratrooper, infantry soldier with the 82nd Airborne out of Fort Bragg. I was formerly a college student though, or unemployed graduate depending on how you want to look at it


----------



## drb328

enlisted US navy as cryptological technician. shipping off to basic 20101116


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drb328*


cryptological technician


That's the most terrifying sounding job I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## drb328

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


That's the most terrifying sounding job I've ever heard in my life.


i believe ill be working with encryption, both encoding and decoding, Anti- land/sea/air target systems maintenance and things of that sort.

Of course when the person who swore me in asked me what i did i told him i was a cryological technician. he looked at me and asked me if I was freezing people for a living. Dumb mistake on my part








Best part is... cypher locks and high level security clearance.

when my dad asks me what i do for a living i can tell him if 'i told him i would have to kill him' because its true!


----------



## laimonas123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nazster14*


i am a pornstar, i know you guys won't believe me


Everthing can be, I believe you









buy adderall without a prescription
adderall dosage


----------



## Pr0pheT

I'm a female adult film star.

"I'm actually a man."


----------



## minimodman

i think i'm turning into norm from the sitcom cheers. i just need like 10 more years of heavy drinking to get his gut. yay, my first post as a noob!


----------



## clownes

Transport aviation gasoline and jet fuel, a suicide jockey.


----------



## chinesethunda

student atm


----------



## savagebunny

Depper in the Navy


----------



## spRICE

I play my violin and bass for various jazz gigs. That is what paid for my computer







.


----------



## drb328

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
Depper in the Navy

when are you shipping and whats your MOS atm?


----------



## Loune

Full time student, professional slacker, mechanic in my spare time.


----------



## tensionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loune* 
Full time student, professional slacker, mechanic in my spare time.

What's up co-worker!


----------



## klaxian

I'm an entrepreneur. I own a software company (founded in 2000) and a Vitamin/Health Food Retail store supplying North America (http://www.4AllVitamins.com) . My self-taught background is in technology - including programming, database design, some graphics, etc. In fact, I created many companion CD-ROMs for Prentice Hall's PTR series used as college textbooks - while I was in high school in the 1990s. I also have extensive experience in business management and accounting.

Of course, I also enjoy gaming and cutting-edge hardware.







Nice to meet you!


----------



## Gdfthr248

Info and Network security student!! Only 2 more years to go!!


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Armed security officer AKA rent-a-cop LOL!

Its decent money for a single 23 year old home owner. Nothing great, trying to save some money to go back to school and finish my degree.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

*I'm a drug dealer.*

A legal drug dealer.







Walgreens Pharmacist.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
*I'm a drug dealer.*

A legal drug dealer.







Walgreens Pharmacist.

do you now dr. greenthumb












lol


----------



## projectx7

I'm a salesman and I go to school full time for Aerospace/Mechanical engineering


----------



## Hannes

Teacher. ^^,


----------



## mrbrad

Defense Research


----------



## ShivMan

Day Job: Custom stainless steel fabrication
Evening job: Custom comp rig building, computer and Xbox360 repair


----------



## DeadMau5

CNC Machinist Setter/Programmer


----------



## Biohazed

I'm a Fleet mechanic for a Landscaping Company. I fix everything from small engines to Large Diesels.


----------



## Eastrider

I'm still studying... hoping to be commercial pilot.


----------



## aaadictedone

I am currently working as a computer monitor at my local library part time and further down the street from the library is a hospital where I work full time as a nurse aide.


----------



## KoolGuy

"01000110 01110101 01100011 01101011" *****es and get money.


----------



## myuusmeow

I'm just a high school student, starting my sophomore year on the 10th (so early! I miss starting mid September)

I'm the only one in my school who has built a computer that I know off.







Well there was another guy (he had a 775 rig, ddr3, and I think a 4870) but he was a senior and he graduated.


----------



## blade19

i work for a game studio... remotely! with some of my friends from college, too!

our current project is a game for the iPhone due out in 2 weeks or less. shhhh don't tell!

it's my dream job. period. except for the money thus far as we're still in the 'start-up' phase. My funding for my comp hobby is dwindling, but we're going to hit it big with this project


----------



## Lutro0

I work in full time ministry for a Teen Challenge center, basically a Bible College for people with drug, alchohol and life controlling problems.


----------



## Kr3amed

All these people have super cool jobs


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

About-to-be freshman college student...about to go to Virginia Tech in 3 more weeks. And if I get into USMA, then I'll be a full-time Army officer cadet







.


----------



## PigmanAFM

I manage an Arby's and do commissioned buildups of monster model kits for collectors. I also write for a magazine called Amazing Figure Modeler.

http://www.amazingmodeler.com/index.html


----------



## lesso

graphic, web design, pc repairs(repetitive), doing GUI's for application and game development and any other random work i pick up although the best one of the lot for cash is the web design and graphic work so long as you work in advertising it pays the best but sucks having to think up ways of making such and such buy a random piece of crap i would never purchase myself.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lutro0* 
I work in full time ministry for a Teen Challenge center, basically a Bible College for people with drug, alchohol and life controlling problems.


I would have to admit that this is probably (other than a military presonnel) the most important Job that someone could have. Bring Souls to Christ! Amen and God Bless you brother!


----------



## Liighthead

full time student @ tafe









some nice jobs people have here







always wanted to.. for the fun of it.. setup a home server. and have web hosting... but hey lol something in the future i guess.. hard drives arnt expensive... just net is fail atm haha

o well love time ahead







im only 15 ( well 16 in a month but same thing haha )


----------



## JollyGood

hi all. i'm a constructional engineer or whatever is a proper english term for it (in fact, if someone could enlighten me and tell me for sure - i've graduated on civE uni, 9 semestre. here, the title is dipl.ing.)
currently unemployed, looking for a job. need something built? lol
since the global economy crysis has took a swing it's been tough in this profession. oh well, it's gonna come to an end eventually


----------



## Waffleboy

Going into senior year of high school, looking at Georgia Tech or MIT for college. I work about 80-100 hours in 2 weeks over the summer in a robotics camp for kids. I also have helped a lot of people with computer problems for free...may start charging to earn a bit more money for college.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eastrider*


I'm still studying... hoping to be commercial pilot.










Good luck man. Now's not a great time to be trying to make it commercially, but if you can, power to you.

I'm a pilot for the Navy flying the mighty P-3. Hopefully the commercial side of aviation will be in a little better state when I get out in about 10 years. I'll be flying the P-8 by then, which is just a military version of the 737


----------



## z0mi3ie

Sweet thread! I'm a full time guitar instructor, Monday - Saturday.














I'm also a full time student at the University of New Hampshire for IT and Justice Studies.


----------



## identitycrisis

I am a "Controls Specialist". Whatever that is...

I work for a systems integrator, we design electrical and control products for just about anything. We have done a subway extension in Los Angeles, a Vertical Lift bridge, Power Management, Keurig coffee pod machines etc...

I do a lot of AutoCAD LT work on drawings, and I design and program touch screens to control machines, and monitor data.

i want to get into IT of some sort, my ideal job before taking my current one was at EMC installing equipment.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I would have to admit that this is probably (other than a military presonnel) the most important Job that someone could have. Bring Souls to Christ! Amen and God Bless you brother!










Awesome!

I work in engineering for a company that has a phone that may or may not have an exterior antenna.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myuusmeow* 
I'm just a high school student, starting my sophomore year on the 10th (so early! I miss starting mid September)

I'm the only one in my school who has built a computer that I know off.







Well there was another guy (he had a 775 rig, ddr3, and I think a 4870) but he was a senior and he graduated.

Well your school must suck








I know of at least 10 people in my school and we only have 700 students.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z0mi3ie* 
Sweet thread! I'm a full time guitar instructor, Monday - Saturday.














I'm also a full time student at the University of New Hampshire for IT and Justice Studies.









Cool If you are full time you must make a lot of money lol (just kidding)
I know it's hard to make it as a music instructor.


----------



## lucmitch

i work at Red Robin as a cook and dishwasher!


----------



## dixson01974

Heat Stress Technician.


----------



## cl04k3d

I work for an airline.


----------



## BizzareRide

In college, am jobless! Argh!


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Lifeguard and Google Adsense.

I'm 17.


----------



## Kalisto707

I'm an IT Tech for a community clinic in Oakland, CA.


----------



## eyric101

Programmer / Analyst for Johns Hopkins


----------



## turbonerds

Lol, i had a job a month ago, but since a week ago i quit, no money for my computer addiction but i had a couple of upgrades for my comp







, GTX 260 ( had to pay back parents ) 2x4gb ram/soundcard/ headphones/clip on mic, Haf 922,vista 64bit and a new mobo since i fried my old one, ouch. time to look for a new job... when i'm not lazy LOL.


----------



## J-Diddy

Operations Manager at a university's student union in South Mississippi.


----------



## Bodycount

Hardwood Flooring Tech


----------



## flyboygeo

Hello everyone.

Pilot for major express delivery company.


----------



## Sam Price

I sell the Gideon bible to various hotels around the US but I'm not religious.


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

sit in on computer all day







lol


----------



## Liighthead

full time student ( cert 3 IT multi media atm. few years togo for a degreeee )

looking for a job >.< idk where to start


----------



## jadawgis732

student


----------



## z0mi3ie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
Cool If you are full time you must make a lot of money lol (just kidding)
I know it's hard to make it as a music instructor.









Actually I do pretty well. I'm one of the 2 guys at the store which are there 6 days a week. 50-60 lessons a week depending. The only downside from teaching so much and for so long (6 years of this schedule) is that it starts to wear on you, and in your free time you'd rather not be playing. Hence why I am here


----------



## N3mc0n

Full-Time Job is a Master's Student in Computer Engineering.

Currently finishing up a summer programming job.


----------



## TARRCO

Full Time Study @ Chisholm doing Cert 3 & Part Time Job @ a Local Noodle Box


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z0mi3ie* 
Actually I do pretty well. I'm one of the 2 guys at the store which are there 6 days a week. 50-60 lessons a week depending. The only downside from teaching so much and for so long (6 years of this schedule) is that it starts to wear on you, and in your free time you'd rather not be playing. Hence why I am here









Wow you must do pretty well. But that is A LOT of lessons.


----------



## 68revamp

I sheer sheep for a living and destroy graphics cards!

Especialy the expensive ones....2x ati 5970 black,ed..in a week!

Baaarrrrrr!!!!.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *68revamp* 
I sheer sheep for a living and destroy graphics cards!

Especialy the expensive ones....2x ati 5970 black,ed..in a week!

Baaarrrrrr!!!!.

lol k? howd u do that


----------



## Jed Exodus

well... ive just graduated from uni and i'm looking for a QA job in games testing at the moment, but eventually i'll be doing some sort of 3D design thing i reckon.... and then starting my own business.... and then destroying the woooooooorld!!!


----------



## BigTinz

Librarian!


----------



## Harbinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockuser01*


Hi,

I've find myself visiting these forums quite frequently, usually just to salivate at unbelievable screens and read about people's insane rigs. The thing is, I am not a hardcore overclocker yet, or even a gamer.

You see, I'm a student, so it's a distant dream to even be able to come close to affording the hardware some of you guys have!!

So I had to sign up if anything just to ask the sole question:

*What do you guys all do for a living??!*

*Does it allow you to comfortably support your hobby, whilst being a satisfying job in it's own right??*

Thanks










Hehe, I am in the same boat as you. Still a student, and I can only dream of having my very own 1.5kW PSU powered SLI rig.

I joined just now, though a regular visitor to the forum and even remember some freaky threads like the one where a guy used the bearing from an HDD to make his own custom fan, or at least that's what I remember.


----------



## pyeager3

Developer at the 4th largest auto insurance company in the US.


----------



## milbrandt1

Full time student majoring in Criminal Justice and Psych, starting my masters next year, aiming to be a guidance counselor


----------



## ImportDezigns

I work at home, for ADP...and it takes me under 20 seconds to get from my bed, to my work computer


----------



## aceevrythingpc

I am a second year student in a Computer Information Systems (or IT as most US citizens know it) student but i do computer jobs and builds when i can. When im done my course i hope to open a store selling, building, and maintaining all range of computer systems.


----------



## Orn

Full time student(BBA), part time part-time job finder, my aim in life is to make money and lots of it in a legal way; my dream is to open a pc shop offering services from regular hardware sale and etc to customized case modding and networking stuffs too!


----------



## Strat79

Was a Roof Bolt machine operator in an underground coal mines when I lived in Kentucky. Now in Tennessee and looking for a steady job. Doing some computer building/repair work until that day comes. I wonder if anyone else on here works or ever worked in a coal mines or any type of mines for that matter?


----------



## chieflaughinggrass

driving hertz cars to locations around the state. bought the comp on leftover lawsuit money after buying a lovely lexus sc300 and modding motor to 2jzgte...though this may be the wrong forum for that lol


----------



## Izdaari

I dispatch taxicabs, and when I have any business, build and fix PCs for people. I'm planning to go back to school and finish my BA next year, Ministry Leadership major most likely.


----------



## crazydj

I'm an undergraduate student in Business (Management), drooling at all your rigs while trying to hack at my keyboard finishing up my assignments and projects! I intend to open up my own catering company.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Nothing but go to school but I have a big budget for my first computer.


----------



## Icebreaker

I work at wendys, but considering im 17 thats not a bad thing lol


----------



## Orn

I'm college student BBA(Management), used to work part-time as a PC hardware guy,worked part-time at a NGO called ACTIONaid and also worked Part-time at the European Commission office in dhaka


----------



## stormingwynn

I'm a student. Major is psycholinguistics. I fund my hobby with loans. lol. actually, with pell grants. lol


----------



## Ecks9T

College student with my Certified Nursing Assistant working towards my BS in nursing.


----------



## Exile324

United States Air Force, i work in a Combat Search And Rescue sqaudron (CSAR), pretty awesome job, and on top of having a nice PC i am also a student.


----------



## dafour

I work as a driver with wine in inox bottles (20L).
Someone needs a party?


----------



## TheSprunk

I'm a college student, enrolled in a dual major at Wichita State. I do data entry work for a local company


----------



## t0adphr0g

Sorry, that information is classified.


----------



## SadSoul

Iam a Freelance Graphic Designer.


----------



## DK_mz

i do IT for a hotel chain, everything from building pcs to rolling out massive upgrades


----------



## levontraut

was MD of my own company. Mila Computer Solutions in cape town - south africa. then sold it now, i buy pc components for my pc's and and have loads of fun with it. my games server, media server, backup server and my games pc is loads of fun. now i stay at home doing nothing for the moment, working on a few projects. and i moved to the UK.


----------



## MiksuX

Electronics engineer! BuildinÂ´a entertaiment dispenser


----------



## obsidian86

the name is Bond James Bond.seriously im a qualified artisan working for an international power transmission company floundering my way to my mba in marketing


----------



## Deegan

im a auto technician/ body work/ electronics installer. also i repair and diagnose PC's at my job lol.


----------



## 2Luke2

Senior Oracle Database Admin/Designer


----------



## jk123

Structural Engineer


----------



## xhamanx

SAP Recruiter/IT Talent Aquisition Specialist


----------



## Orn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exile324* 
United States Air Force, i work in a Combat Search And Rescue sqaudron (CSAR)

that sir is a totally awesome job, good to hear you are having fun serving your country (salute to you!)


----------



## Moltar

Senior IT Admin for Remote-Learner in Kansas City.


----------



## Generaltso294

Right now, prep cook at an Italian restaurant. Although it's just a summer job, I go to college at sunyIT in Utica, NY.


----------



## EmeraldICE

Student majoring in film and visual effects. Looking for a job at the moment.


----------



## orlywutlol

I'm an assistant grocery store manager. Not exactly something I planned on doing. I went to school for web design.. had a hard time finding a job and ended up there. Started out as a stocker, got promoted to dairy manager now assistant store manager. I have to do some soul searching to figure out exactly what I want to do.. its tough


----------



## Nick529

High school sophomore in another 2 weeks, earned my first 2 college credits in engeering as a freshman







love engineering.


----------



## aznofazns

Looks like there's a good amount of variety here! Personally, I'm about to be a 3rd year at UT Austin. I'm working part-time as an Information Technology Services Help Desk consultant.


----------



## duong01

victoria market shop packer/cleaner as part-time








students


----------



## Dirkonis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


Love it , how can you hate it? lol.

I myself am a Computer Science Student with a focus in Networking. I to repair computers , however I doit on the side due to school taking up majority of my day.

for me , an insane rig is a dream as well


----------



## Bastyn99

Substitute teacher at my grade school, damn good money for doing nothing


----------



## Decade

I work at McDonalds running the drive thru. You know when you pull up to the intercom and hear the muffled "I don't wanna be hear" voice? Yeah, thats not me. You crap yourself silly when hearing my voice boom over the intercom in crisp and clear English.

I plan to go into either the radio business or voice acting. Backup plan is to try to get into racing, ideally, Le Mans.

I usually upgrade my computer when it most needs it, I try to make out the best deals at the time and then go for it. If it wasn't for my car payments (my first brand new car <3), I'd be able to afford more money for computer parts or a crappy apartment I'd hate.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


I work at McDonalds running the drive thru. You know when you pull up to the intercom and hear the muffled "I don't wanna be hear" voice? Yeah, thats not me. You crap yourself silly when hearing my voice boom over the intercom in crisp and clear English.


burger king version


----------



## Dazsinister

Best buy employee ftw so far I love it


----------



## Gremlin

My official title is "Field Engineer III" with General Dynamics. Basically it means I work on big networks.


----------



## shazi

Nokia
ok let try this to check it out for iphone hardware repair ,


----------



## redhat_ownage

i work at kohl's
my job sucks
~ $80/wk 80% goes to bills the rest to food and computer


----------



## RocketBubble

Im employee in motorcycle spare parts & assecories shop.


----------



## onoz

Full time student senior in college studying Informatics and Applied Math (double deg). I work at my university's technology service center doing *extremely* basic tech support for the students, staff and faculty at my school. I work for a little spending money, but my parents are paying for my tuition and living expenses







.


----------



## Maneshi

I am the administrator for a 911 center in PA responsible for maintaining the servers and network infrastructure as well as consulting with the center managers on future needs.

PC: Dell XPS 420
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 4 GB RAM
Hard Drive: 500GB
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT (overclocked 700MHz)
Monitor: Dell 2208WFP(Digital)
Sound Card: Onboard SigmaTel High Definition Audio
Speakers/Headphones: Boston Acoustics w/subwoofer/Plantronic Headset
Mouse: Logitech G9 with Razer eXactMat dual surface


----------



## Metalsmith

This is what I do for a light industrial metalforming company in TN.


----------



## Deeeebs

I currently work at Hewlett Packard testing and analyzing new and prototype servers, ranging from the Proliant ML/DL series to the BL / new Itanium Integrity series blades. I believe this is why I'm being driven in my head to build a EVGA SR-2 system on some Xeon E5540 procs that I have.


----------



## Cacophony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


I currently work at Hewlett Packard testing and analyzing new and prototype servers, ranging from the Proliant ML/DL series to the BL / new Itanium Integrity series blades. I believe this is why I'm being driven in my head to build a EVGA SR-2 system on some Xeon E5540 procs that I have.


wow that is sweet....


----------



## Draggin

I'm about to be a partner in a radiology lab in Orlando, Florida pretty soon.

Just have to pass my written cognitive and physics test and I'm going to be full blown Board certified.

Ah the 13 years of tests are over.


----------



## Nooooob

I don't do anything. I'm just a student.


----------



## Razinhail

I am currently going to school to get several certifications I could've had 10 years ago and didn't. Before that, my last 3 jobs were Overnight Warehouse Order Picking, Overnight Warehouse Stockkeeper, and Evening Security Officer. I've also managed a pizza store w/ a bar, and managed a convenience store. I'm really curious to see where I end up when I finally get out of school in December.


----------



## Jarvillio

I work at McDonalds(and have for 2 years). I just graduated from high school, and am now a full time student. Also still working 20-30 hours a week.


----------



## whatjones911

Student but almost done yay!!


----------



## pmrballer123

im only 16 and i work at a supermarker


----------



## austinb324

Full time computer science student. Work part time as a C++ tutor, and part time in IT department at a local manufacturing plant.


----------



## zidave

Full time computer engineering student, currently unemployed.


----------



## xgeko2

I work at a Law firm as part of their IT support staff in tampa =).


----------



## SupaSupra

I sell my body to fat women over the internet. When they place an order I box myself up, have the USPS lady pick me up and I'm on my way. Then they unwrap me and it's a huge party!


----------



## Ibage

I see all these computer tech jobs in this thread and I feel really bad. I'm a manager at a McDonald's. Eventually, I plan on finishing basic studies in school and try for the police academy and go for being a cop. I always though I'd work on computers but when I did go school, I had a terrible teacher in my CRAM class. We did no physical work on computers. We simply did bookwork while she sat there and played WoW. I felt cheated. I've though about going back for tech classes but just lack the cash and time to go back full time


----------



## Dream Killer

Graduated at CCNY in 2008 with a major in physics and a minor at electrical engineering and I work a 9-5 doing medical billing making more than an EE at a doctor's office. Go figure.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ibage*


I see all these computer tech jobs in this thread and I feel really bad. I'm a manager at a McDonald's. Eventually, I plan on finishing basic studies in school and try for the police academy and go for being a cop. I always though I'd work on computers but when I did go school, I had a terrible teacher in my CRAM class. We did no physical work on computers. We simply did bookwork while she sat there and played WoW. I felt cheated. I've though about going back for tech classes but just lack the cash and time to go back full time


Don't feel bad. I have a B.S. in Geology and work in IT now. I did terrible in computer science classes in college (because C++ and me don't get along). If you love doing it, you'll find a way. I actually enjoy going to work now, which I rarely did when I worked in the field I studied in college.


----------



## Warsteiner

I am a systems administrator for a Medical Transcription company. 90% of my users are in India, but I don't really do a lot of desktop support. Mostly server stuff.


----------



## Ibage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Don't feel bad. I have a B.S. in Geology and work in IT now. I did terrible in computer science classes in college (because C++ and me don't get along). If you love doing it, you'll find a way. I actually enjoy going to work now, which I rarely did when I worked in the field I studied in college.


Honestly, I'm 22 and still have no idea what I do want to do and it bothers me. I've been in food service for 4 years and I hate it beyond words. It pays decently and you'd be surprise the benifits I get but I don't want to do this my whole life. I'm afraid of starting something and saying I don't want to do it halfway through school. I had a friend who did that literally 6 times. I may try it again as I loved my A+ classes in high school. The teacher there was great but college was another story


----------



## Warsteiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ibage*


Honestly, I'm 22 and still have no idea what I do want to do and it bothers me. I've been in food service for 4 years and I hate it beyond words. It pays decently and you'd be surprise the benifits I get but I don't want to do this my whole life. I'm afraid of starting something and saying I don't want to do it halfway through school. I had a friend who did that literally 6 times. I may try it again as I loved my A+ classes in high school. The teacher there was great but college was another story


Hey 22 is not too late to start something new. Trust me, I changed my major 5 times before ending up with a computer degree. All you really need to do is get a 2 year degree and a MSCE (now called a MSICTP: Enterprise Administrator) certification. That will help you get your foot in the door somewhere. All you need to work for the GeekSquad is an A+ which is only 2 tests that cost around $130 with a coupon (can find these everywhere) and ask basic computer questions, like how to replace memory and such. The only thing I will say is to try to study up on printers as there are a lot of printer specific questions on there. Like what does the fuser unit in a printer do?


----------



## rsfkevski

I'll say it once, and I'll say it again....I'm an Optician....yes, I am the reason that you people with glasses and contacts can actually see the screen LMAO...but seriously, I need some input from a few people here.

I have the opportunity to Manage a GameStop that is literally 5 minutes from me. The pay is a little better than what I make now but I'm driving 1.25 hrs to work.

What would you do, if given the chance????

Keep in mind, I have two teenage boys who LOVE Gaming. Also, I LOVE Gaming on the PC as well....sooooooooooooo!


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
I'll say it once, and I'll say it again....I'm an Optician....yes, I am the reason that you people with glasses and contacts can actually see the screen LMAO...but seriously, I need some input from a few people here.

I have the opportunity to Manage a GameStop that is literally 5 minutes from me. The pay is a little better than what I make now but I'm driving 1.25 hrs to work.

What would you do, if given the chance????

Keep in mind, I have two teenage boys who LOVE Gaming. Also, I LOVE Gaming on the PC as well....sooooooooooooo!

You would make more as a gamestop manager? Do it!


----------



## razorguy

I graduated with an IT degree in May but I am still selling tires at NTB. Soon to be networking in January, however


----------



## paquitox

College student(taking a long break). Moved to NJ and currently working on a golf course.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
College student(taking a long break). Moved to NJ and currently working on a golf course.

I didn't know people that worked on golf courses knew how to use a computer much less OC it. My roommate works on a golf course and all he does is smoke pot and do other drugs. He doesn't even know what day of the week it is most of the time.
/rant

I don't mean for any of that to imply that is how you live your life.


----------



## MichaelB51026

hello world. network consultant.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Certificate IV IT trainee for the Department of Education.


----------



## grishenko45

reading through this - you're all succesful (most of you) while i've the inteligence of a 12 year old, not a single qualification under my belt and 21 years old!!! i've no idea what i want to do, no drive, no ambition, no goals etc...i just work in a factory.

bet none of you can get lower than that!!


----------



## ndoggfromhell

IT manager for a 9 franchise car dealership in Greensburg PA. It's a little of everything. I have two associate degrees (Networking and Telecommunication) from the local community college. My current job duties include but are not limited to the following.

1: PC Support desk. Troubleshoot problems with end users and system failures.
2: System Admin for 7 different servers (6 Windows, 1 Linux)
3: Maintenance of Phone system and voicemail server
4: Install, configure, maintain the entire network (7 buildings linked by fiber optics with a total of 34 switches) Luckily this will be changing soon in a massive upgrade. 
5: Maintenance of 456 (at last count) PC's and networked printers. This includes software updates, service packs, firmware upgrades. I should also point out that we can not use a domain infrastructure since AHM *American Honda Motorcompany will not allow it. 
6: Updating and adjustment of the firewall. I can say that when i started we had the worst firewall i've ever seen. Since changing over to the Astaro firewall we've had almost no spyware/malware problems. The only annoyance that I still have to look through logs everyday to catch people goofing off during business time.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishenko45*


reading through this - you're all succesful (most of you) while i've the inteligence of a 12 year old, not a single qualification under my belt and 21 years old!!! i've no idea what i want to do, no drive, no ambition, no goals etc...i just work in a factory.

bet none of you can get lower than that!!


dont knock the factory workers... some are really good companies.

I work for Lincoln Electric. I plan on retiring from there.


----------



## xxmintixx

16 years old full time employed at a concrete plant as IT 5% of the time and 95% of the time hard manual labor ):

next year will be going back to school and working my way up to a more computer based job

does it pay for my hobbie? not at the moment as i just got my first car and sig rig has died on me. im on a half repaired laptop i was given, i named it Craptop


----------



## subliminally incorrect

i am a successful troll on ocn. i graduated from troll academy in 2006. i am a certified troll.


----------



## NitrousX

Third year biochemistry student. I love me some molecules.


----------



## xxmintixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subliminally incorrect*


i am a successful troll on ocn. i graduated from troll academy in 2006. i am a certified troll.


you be trollin?!


----------



## ghettogeddy

i run a small small small daycare and work at sams club


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxmintixx*


you be trollin?!


You be learnin' English?!


----------



## Cata1yst

Student. Looking for a job. Been doing oddjob computer stuff here and there.
Anyone in socal have a job opening?


----------



## ~Strawberry~

I'm 16, so I'm starting A levels in a couple of weeks at college.

... After Uni I hope to be Geologist or something similar


----------



## venom55520

student at highschool for 1 more year, but i also work at my local lumber mill. it's hard work and i get 6 bucks an hour (no tax), but hey, it's money and if i work longer shifts, i can get 60 bucks a day if i wanted to.


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

I'm mostly a student, but I teach swimming lessons and life guard in the summer. Worked about 1.5 full time jobs this summer all at the same work.







140 hours in 16 days was one of my pay periods.


----------



## crazydj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~Strawberry~*


I'm 16, so I'm starting A levels in a couple of weeks at college.

... After Uni I hope to be Geologist or something similar










I took my A-Levels 3 years ago and i HATED IT! 2 years of my life being a zombie. I don't wanna do that crap ever again.


----------



## D2K

.............as little as possible


----------



## MicahFett

Work as the environmental coordinator for a small power plant. Like my job pretty well but spending too much time on the forums lately may get me in trouble...


----------



## Noel-Gallagher

I am a rocker! \\m/


----------



## longlostromeo26

Well... I was born with a rare liver disease (pfic or its also called byler disease )witch i`am one of the oldest living with had the first PBED sugery done in 1980 that has saved kids with pfic since me.. Had 2 research papers wrote on me and a few others about the sugerys... Also have other health problems because of the disease.

So i just stay at home help out with questions on the liver forums with parents kids who have the disease.. I play pc video game love checking on the Overclock forums.. Facebook,Myspace, I like to cook and watch movies and i do abit of cleaning aswell..


----------



## USFORCES

Sit in the office and surf the internet, LOL


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crazydj*


I took my A-Levels 3 years ago and i HATED IT! 2 years of my life being a zombie. I don't wanna do that crap ever again.


Thanks for the support


----------



## dasparx

Working at a family-owned computer store(tech manager, all i do is checking if the tech guys are doing their job and play games.) and at a Smartshop/Coffeeshop. (spinning pre-rolled joints & cashier )
Used to be co-owner of a games shop but we went out of business after some empoyees robbed half the store.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longlostromeo26*


Well... I was born with a rare liver disease (pfic or its also called byler disease )witch i`am one of the oldest living with had the first PBED sugery done in 1980 that has saved kids with pfic since me.. Had 2 research papers wrote on me and a few others about the sugerys... Also have other health problems because of the disease.

So i just stay at home help out with questions on the liver forums with parents kids who have the disease.. I play pc video game love checking on the Overclock forums.. Facebook,Myspace, I like to cook and watch movies and i do abit of cleaning aswell..


Bum luck man. Hang in there for another 10 years and I think we will start to see more advanced treatments for stuff like that. Possibly even artificial organ production.


----------



## ZainyAntics

I work at Wal-mart and I'm 17.

In 15 days I'm moving 600 miles to a city called Fredericton, located in New Brunswick Canada.

I'll be attending a school called "The Center of Arts and Technology", I'll be taking a course called "NSSA" or Network Security Specialist and Administrator. I learn how to hack, counterhack, do first response for police (IE I sneak into HDD's of people) and I can Minister all kinds of networks and stuff.

I can't wait. I know ALOT about Computers and I find networking is one of my weaknesses. I like to cover all my bases. : )


----------



## Speedster159

I go to 1st year High School and that would be 7th grade in the US i think.

I fix computers of my classmates and i also fix computers of people that i don't know ( Kinda a computer repair shop )

Edit: I'm 13


----------



## pzyko80

pc repair and programmer


----------



## Kidsam

School


----------



## esocid

Marine ecologist/biologist working on a master's and researching PAHs (basically long chain hydrocarbons like creosote, and heavy petroleum products) and bottom dwelling communities at this cleanup site that the state is doing to see long term effects of PAHs, and to determine how well their design is working.

I just spent a year in a really ****ty manual labor job doing nothing even close to what my degree is in, so I'm loving every bit of what I'm doing now.


----------



## robertwhamm

It all started for me in high school when I took a web design class. I always loved art and had always taken countless art classes so I figured web design would be good for me. I instantly fell in love with web and graphic design. I was creating Myspace templates and Graphics for local bands/restaurants and doing websites for friends on the side. One day while in one of my high school web classes two men walked in the room and the teacher said they were from Ranken Technical College (In St.Louis) and they wanted to talk to the seniors about going to their school. After hearing what they had to offer and I would be done with school after 2 years I instantly knew were I was going to go to college.

While at Ranken I got my Windows XP and Server 2003 Certification, studied VB.net, Java and ASP.net, and also had an internship at Network Solutions as a Web Developer. I can't say enough good things about Ranken and how pleased I am that I chose to go to that school.

While I was in school I made sure I did as much side jobs as I could to build up a portfolio as a Developer. I also started my own freelance web design business: www.roberthammdesigns.com.

So here I am now. I work as a "Software Engineer" for Northrop Grumman. The department I work in creates all the software for the US Air Force. The software is used for air refueling missions, cargo drop off and delivery missions, and pretty much used any time a military aircraft goes in the sky. I could not ask for a better job, especially considering this is my first real job!

/end life story and wakes up the people sleeping from it


----------



## AMC

In school for computer engineering here in Canada. A lot of work but it has been paying off so far with the cool work terms that I had a chance to intern at. Last one coming up monday







.


----------



## Hyrox

In school to be an Electrical/Computer Engineer at the moment. Might add some type of Mathematics or Art major as well.


----------



## runeazn

Nothing.
i go to school but i dun get any money for it


----------



## Harpice

Programmer by day,
PC repair business owner by night and Weekends.


----------



## pcfirefly

A full time mom 24 hrs a day. Taking care of a 1 year old boy and a wife of a military men. Actually I am the General inside the house.


----------



## Schnupper

I used to work in the automotive field until i had medical problems. Now i work at an internet gaming cafe!


----------



## Lara

I control the people minds


----------



## GhostSenshi

rofl, I just noticed this topic.
I am a production analyst for first data. I hate my office because it's got no windows and what not. In fact none of the offices do due to secuirty reasons. Anyhow the pay is decent and I like it. At home I like to spend time with my wife and son and fidle with my electronics. Mainly my pc or laptop. Other than that I build and sell desktop systems but it's been pretty slow since I moved away from SoCal.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Network Admin/ Office slut.


----------



## Woundingchaney

correctional officer/casework manager


----------



## Matteo

Concept art and 3D game modeling!


----------



## XiZeL

systems analysyt in the starwood hotel chain... started a few months back and still at the bottom of the chain but hope to become IT manager of a hotel in the future









pay is not bad, getting an vertex 2 this week


----------



## DOOOLY

Work in a M.I cable plant.


----------



## eroz

Civil Engineer. I'm overseeing the construction of a $250M project.


----------



## xGTx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
Nothing.
i go to school but i dun get any money for it









same as you


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishenko45* 
reading through this - you're all succesful (most of you) while i've the inteligence of a 12 year old, not a single qualification under my belt and 21 years old!!! i've no idea what i want to do, no drive, no ambition, no goals etc...i just work in a factory.

bet none of you can get lower than that!!

dont worry
the world needs ditch diggers too









JK JK of course. I just had to say that lol

I'm not doing anything either... I'm still in school


----------



## catalyst

2nd year Computing student at Dundee uni / cook at KFC


----------



## ericld

I do landscape construction, design/build. The money is ok, but the satisfaction is better.







I do handy man stuff at the nail salons for my wife's boss and build PCs to help fund my habit.

I turn yards from this to this: Thats my crew in the second pic, and I am in the forth puting the slide back.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
I do landscape construction, design/build. The money is ok, but the satisfaction is better.







I do handy man stuff at the nail salons for my wife's boss and build PCs to help fund my habit.

I turn yards from this to this:

 nice


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catalyst* 
2nd year Computing student at Dundee uni / cook at KFC









At least make it look better...

"Chef at KFC!"

I'm imployed and paid as a student assistant in the computer lab's help desk(part time). However, I'm pretty much an IT since I'm doing everything that the last IT guy was doing before he moved to another place. The bad thing is that I can't be hired for the vacant position because of the budget cuts to colleges









I'm hoping I'll be able to apply for that vacant position at some point since I'm already performing all the tasks for it and I'm qualified for it pretty much. Then the paid would be about double and decent.


----------



## Shovah

Cashier at a Co-op Gas Bar
Shop Supervisor for a sports Rental and Repair shop

About to be a full time student at SAIT taking the AMET (Aviation Mechanics Course)


----------



## h0thead132

I am a second year student at Champlain College in Burlington VT studying Computer and Digital Forensics, I worked all summer re-building my aunts stone wall along her property lines so i could build my sig-rig, the laptop was a gift for college.


----------



## Jmtyra

Professional Computer Nerd. Yus, I haz no life. Epic, +1, all that.


----------



## Frankie007

Bartender, Repair and Detail cars on the side also, photo editing and Full time Dad.


----------



## Lara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankie007* 
Bartender, Repair and Detail cars on the side also, photo editing and Full time Dad.


wow you are a busy dad and you still have time to socialize. Congratulations


----------



## Zmanster

I'm the director for the U.S. Dept of Labor's Occupational Safety & Health Administrations (OSHA) Baltimore-Washington Area Office - Feds and their long ass titles and acronyms for everything


----------



## galaxyy

Astronomer...wait can you tell?


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Currently unemployed student







.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *galaxyy* 
Astronomer...wait can you tell?









yea that is a bit obvious


----------



## Frankie007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lara* 
wow you are a busy dad and you still have time to socialize. Congratulations

thanks I am, but I play as hard as I work.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Im currenly working in a factory as a steering system technician


----------



## Lost-boi

Been a Mechanical 2D/3D drafter for 7 years now


----------



## Dreamlane

I'm a student majoring in computer science....

This is why I still use a e2180 lol


----------



## Unknownm

I work @ ebgames and will be attending Vancouver film school in oct, 27th. Cost 20,500 for this year and 35+ next year.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Service adviser for peak mazda in flagstaff arizona. i love my job


----------



## Whitmore29

Technical Specialist for a small company in Halifax, providing dark fibre services as well as ISP and datacenter facilities.







I also love my job


----------



## swisha

former student. restaurant manager. Fix computers on the side.


----------



## thiagocosta85

Auto Body, HVAC, Computer Repair, and ... I sell anything I can, like a friend's pitbull puppie for a "thanks" / or who knows.. comission?


----------



## Ace High

Restaurant Manager, student and poker player. *Wishes I could just be a poker player lol*


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I was a union dockworker for 14 years before I was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis. After finding I could no longer do the type of work I used to do anymore, I decided to turn my love of computers into a full-time job.

I have now owned my own computer repair and consulting business for 3 years and I have to say it is awesome getting a chance to do what I love and make money doing it.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zmanster* 
I'm the director for the U.S. Dept of Labor's Occupational Safety & Health Administrations (OSHA) Baltimore-Washington Area Office - Feds and their long ass titles and acronyms for everything









Jeez, if only that was Occupational Safety & Health Institution (OSHI)...

I'm currently unemployed, sucks big time but hopefully the season picks up and I get one of my calls returned and I can work with computers. I'm only 18 so it's not bad to be unemployed quite yet, but I need some monies.


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

dam, im scared to get out in the real world >_< 10th grade is being a *****. I think i want to live with my mom for the rest of my life


----------



## Geemaa

Right now I'm on the fast past to being a manager at mcdonalds (haha derp) but I am in college right now. Bout to graduate with a BS in Computer Science with concentration in database administration...Going for a graduate degree in either security or networking. Dunno where though

Got a new rig I finally ordered piece by piece, so hopefully I'll be able to provide some specs finally. I've been using a laptop for 2 years after I broke my old PC apart to give to my mom for Christmas. She was still using our first computer we bought in 99.


----------



## Cee

i am 16 when i am posting this

i work as kitchen assistant in weekends and holidays

if i make Â£200 a months i spend Â£180 on food/pc/ice cold beverages(u know wat i mean)

but still, being 16 and having a Â£1000 computer with own earned money, i think is gooooood


----------



## RatDog

I am an old fart by most of your standards, 41 almost 42 here. I work for Cisco and do global business development for Security, Wireless, Routing, and Switching. I like gaming and finally built my first water cooled rig after years of nothing but air.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~Strawberry~*


I'm 16, so I'm starting A levels in a couple of weeks at college.

... After Uni I hope to be Geologist or something similar










I'm studying to be a Geologist right now!!! 3rd year at Virginia Tech hoping to graduate with a Bachelors in Spanish as well as Geosciences with a Geology option. Got abotu two years to go







And work wise I work at West End Market on the Virginia Tech campus (#1 food in the US!!)


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RatDog*


I am an old fart by most of your standards, 41 almost 42 here. I work for Cisco and do global business development for Security, Wireless, Routing, and Switching. I like gaming and finally built my first water cooled rig after years of nothing but air.


you may say your old, last time I checked CISCO paid nicely and with their certs, even nicer.

Me;

since I never posted this ages ago

I'm a student and gamer, cant say much else. Afford my rig from small jobs here and there. Way of buying/trading/selling off OCN and other sites and what not to keep up with the latest tech.

Soon to be 11B army or whatnot once army pulls their head from out their bottom


----------



## HaiLKroniK

27 and 'official' title is asst facilities manager. I also do the jobs of a chief engineer, energy manager, electrician and project manager in an aerospace company...it's awesome







I help fix broken machines dating back to the 40's!


----------



## Bartleby3004

I work at a manufacturing plant called fresenius medical care we make products for people on dialysis. i make the fibers/ filters that go inside of a dialyzer/ blood filter. i make good money for not graduating high school or not going to college but i also work graveyards on the weekend from 6pm-6am. it sucks but it makes me feel good that i am part of something that saves peoples lives


----------



## gerrardo

currently employed at Pepsi driving forklifts and semis and stuffs.

hopefully next fall i will be working for one of the big 4 accounting firms, since i graduate school soon.


----------



## Domino

Freshman in Engineering. Just finished my summer Job doing lab technical work of a chemical engineer. Flourished like usual.


----------



## youngmanobsessed

Now i work as a division manager at aviation industry accompanies with independent distributor for Intel corporation and distribute some cool stuff at record store..

quite a lot i guess i just do what i love..


----------



## saint19

Currently I work with a world wide shipping solution company as help desk person and also have some independent projects.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Freelance jack of all trades. 
Computer tech
Audio engineer
Video engineer
Rf engineer [Currently doing some small gigs with my brother for good money]
Wow/EQ2 gold farmer [If I am real short on money][Made 1200 in january off of wow]

Just got back from the virgin islands a month ago. Was working on their cellular infrastructure. They kept me and my brother in a fully furnished condo with a spectacular view. They paid for our groceries and transportation. All we had to do was work. It was really hot to work on the ground which is what my brother does. But up on the towers it was nice.


----------



## RatDog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
you may say your old, last time I checked CISCO paid nicely and with their certs, even nicer.

Me;

since I never posted this ages ago

I'm a student and gamer, cant say much else. Afford my rig from small jobs here and there. Way of buying/trading/selling off OCN and other sites and what not to keep up with the latest tech.

Soon to be 11B army or whatnot once army pulls their head from out their bottom

Cisco pays well, but I work a TON of hours. Since my job is Global, my wife loves it when I have conference calls at 2AM with China or Australia since my office is below our bedroom.

Hope the military works out for you and you can afford much more. Military makes a lot of smart computer people.


----------



## Hondais1

I sell meat out of a van


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hondais1* 
I sell meat out of a van

I envy your job. What kind of meat(maybe I am thinking to dirty)?


----------



## dailob

Civil Service Administration


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *austinb324* 
I envy your job. What kind of meat(maybe I am thinking to dirty)?

meat on a stick


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burksdb* 
meat on a stick

Porn star eh?


----------



## domerocket

US Marine, Sgt


----------



## EDARX9000

Legally disabled... but I'm an amateur writer.


----------



## Prydom

Does high school count?


----------



## mothug

ground handler and push-back driver at airport


----------



## F1ForFrags

And this thread is still going 4 months later...


----------



## donthaveacow

grade 11 student at an academic high school.


----------



## Atenacius

Just graduated from architecture school. Currently unemployed and finding it difficult to pay for upgrades.


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atenacius* 
Just graduated from architecture school. Currently unemployed and finding it difficult to pay for upgrades.

I'm sorry to hear that. My uncle's partner is an architect and he's finding it impossible to find work in this economy. He just accepted a position working at a carpet company and is trying to pitch big sales to architecture firms that he's familiar with, but he's been pretty bummed for the past couple of years.


----------



## AbsolutAdikt7

Help Desk Technician


----------



## deadjc

im an engineer so i do engineering







hard work but really comforting


----------



## Drizz-OH!

Hi. I work in customer service as my daily job, but have been getting really into photography lately. Have some paying gigs coming up and hope to eventually be a full time photographer.


----------



## thenumericsystem

phone/net/tv tech support tier 1. I deal with the consumer


----------



## linkinparkfan007

So some PC repair as a student trying to learn more programming languages.
Right now as a student in IT focusing on C++ and also Networking with the Security aspect tied with it.


----------



## sequencius

I have fun for a living.


----------



## sctheluna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
i have fun for a living.

qft!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daowner

I work as a longshoremen at the port of Baltimore if you don't know what that is its basically we are the men/woman who load/discharge anything that comes in or out from overseas or locally.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daowner* 
I work as a longshoremen at the port of Baltimore if you don't know what that is its basically we are the men/woman who load/discharge anything that comes in or out from overseas or locally.

So you do alot of work around seamen







. Haha just busting your chops. I currently work at Wal Mart in electronics and atending college for computer engineering.


----------



## Corrupted

poker...so virtually nothing.


----------



## PCSarge

i shall post...

for i am currently working on something every guy is interested in.....

game design....

i work for Valve

and am proud to announce (and yes way earlier than i should be)

there is a possibility for a Left 4 Dead 3 in the works right now, we were throwing ideas around in the conference room yesterday.

for we need to compete with dead rising 2


----------



## Calamity

Military... Pays bills,my computer, trips and great medical insurance as well as paying for my pre law.


----------



## Gigalisk

I'm a Staff Sergeant in the US Air Force.

I am a Cyber-Operations Technician, specializing in Enterprise systems management, currently Forward Deployed.

Hobby and side job is building custom computers.

And Poker.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
i shall post...

for i am currently working on something every guy is interested in.....

game design....

i work for Valve

and am proud to announce (and yes way earlier than i should be)

there is a possibility for a Left 4 Dead 3 in the works right now, we were throwing ideas around in the conference room yesterday.

for we need to compete with dead rising 2

Tell them to make counter strike 2.... and by that I mean 1.6 speed/mechanics/recoil updated for modern hardware. I need a competitive FPS that doesnt make me laugh at how bad of a copy it is and source doesnt cut it with its completely random recoil patterns and its changes


----------



## Dominant

I am a cook/ski bum, my computer and home theater are my hobby when I am not working or snowboarding.


----------



## ericfx1984

Drug Research


----------



## CrustyJuggler

CEO for an Computer Consulting company. Go L4D 3!! Love Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## r4ns0m

Audio-visual tech at a university, to pay the bills & get free tuition for grad school.


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
i shall post...

for i am currently working on something every guy is interested in.....

game design....

i work for Valve

and am proud to announce (and yes way earlier than i should be)

there is a possibility for a Left 4 Dead 3 in the works right now, we were throwing ideas around in the conference room yesterday.

for we need to compete with dead rising 2

Awesome news









Student and casual IT/Tech.


----------



## Averywhite

Landscaper in Florida for almost 6 years. *whew* yea it gets pretty hot/humid down here


----------



## AstroWicked

I work for the Air Force Help Desk, basically doing general Tech Support and Account Maintenance in Active Directory.


----------



## flipd

I'm a student pharmacist. I'm broke now, so give me two more years and hopefully a stable well-paying job so I can pay off my almost 6-digit cumulative loan.


----------



## S_V(TM)

Systems and Network Admin in Hyderabad, India.. Got Overall 6 years of IT experience.


----------



## vonVanir

If I tell you, I'll get fired thats the biggest hint I can give


----------



## anubis1127

Field Service Engineer for radiology software company - basically I drive a lot to fix minor issues.


----------



## Kryton

Maintenance tech.
Just about anything from mechanics to electrical, plumbing, hydraulic, pneumatic, HVAC - even fire safety and system testing, I do most if not all everyday as the norm.

Yes, it's obvious what I do plays a part in my OC'ing and I make good use of it.


----------



## vibrancyy

Design/Tech for www.techknowbutler.com


----------



## dave22222

Portfolio management


----------



## drb328

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vonVanir* 
If I tell you, I'll get fired thats the biggest hint I can give

Someone's a military man im assuming with high level security clearance haha


----------



## Amor

Student studying Geography (GIS) but I'm thinking of making a jump to Civil Engineering.

I also like hitting rocks with hammers.


----------



## Calamity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drb328* 
Someone's a military man im assuming with high level security clearance haha

Either that or... CIA, there are a whole host of "jobs"


----------



## Kaoz

I am an ER technician  hit me up if you need medical help lol!


----------



## Baskt_Case

Riveter in a brake pad factory...

Gotta have brakes, right?


----------



## NHRABill

Realtor and High school Social Studies teacher


----------



## Kylereeves13

I am a junior in High School.


----------



## Koalab33

I manage a Jimmy John's and im currently looking for a full time position as a..................cop..................


----------



## subliminally incorrect

i beat up hobos... o yeah and i overclock computers as a hobby.


----------



## Jzkillzone23

High school student


----------



## Blameless

I'm one of the idle poor (in the sense that I do not work because I have more than I need, not because I expect society to care for me).


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vonVanir* 
If I tell you, I'll get fired thats the biggest hint I can give

You're an assassin. and by "fired" you mean "whacked"

Right now I'm a cashier at a drycleaners. Waiting on going to bootcamp.


----------



## BlackOmega

I'm a greasemonkey.


----------



## The_Punisher

College senior, getting degree in computer science/digital forensics.

A/V tech for the school right now, after I graduate hopefully digital forensics analyst.


----------



## Villosa

Hey cool thread!

I'm a professional sculptor.


----------



## Zhany

I'm a customer service rep


----------



## Liighthead

recently got a job at a fruit n veg place ( part time, cleaning n stuff ) 
tafe ^.^ ( like uni, but australia is epic has a notherway of doing it haha ) 
doing certifite 3 IT Multi media ( websites n such,, cert 4 is hardwhare.. ect lots todo )


----------



## austinb324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Punisher*


College senior, getting degree in computer science/digital forensics.

A/V tech for the school right now, after I graduate hopefully digital forensics analyst.


Baylor university? I was thinking about going there for their CS dept., I hear great things about it. Both my parents graduated from there.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I work as a bagger at a local grocery market for now....


----------



## ErBall

Never saw this thread before.

I am a personal banker at Wells Fargo.


----------



## grizzly818

Graduated this past May with a degree in Mechanical Engineering.
Working as Tooling Engineer for a medical company.


----------



## Morizuno

Computer technician.

My area has a lot of people with problems that are simple fixes and it gives me a lot of pay







(but most of it goes to school)


----------



## PCCstudent

35 years as an automechanic (with various other endeavours thrown in) mainly GM and BMW. Trying to get into Networking by taking the courses, if I can pass the CCNA it will be a great encouragement but I know not a guarantee of anything.

Sticking with the cars would have been so much easier.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Management Information Systems major @ Northwest Missouri State University in Maryville, Missouri.


----------



## koven

finance major @ SJSU

part-timing in HR at a software company


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.

I myself am a Certified Apple Technician and Support Professional v10.6. I repair broken computers all day long as well, but I love it. They are Apples so I'm fortunate enough not to have to deal with removing viruses and malware from customer computers all day long, like some computer shops around town. I work for MacPro Solutions www.macprosolutions.com and, yes, they support my habit, errr ummm hobby.


----------



## liam.spelman

I work in a clothes retailer and i'm currently in my first year at college doing a btech national level 3 in computing







enjoying the network and computer systems bit so far!

EDIT: Sadly I fund my hobby myself


----------



## matchboss

another auto mechanic here for the past 20 or so yrs,just like fooling around with pc's


----------



## Shooter116

Weekdays - PC Refresh tech... refreshing old or broken computers all day pretty much.
Weekends - SONY representative

Working 7 days a week sounds nice until you actually try it..


----------



## alex4069

Transportation manager of a produce delivery trucking firm


----------



## jebus101

student.

send food/money in a pm plz


----------



## Draygonn

give bad advice


----------



## kkeut

eh, at the moment i do random work at this bar/store. i'm the only one who's computer literate.


----------



## noldevin

I'm a 20 yr old full time Computer Engineering student, and I work as a cashier for the worst supermarket company in New Jersey. yayy. It does not support my habit. It hardly supports my eating :-/


----------



## We Gone

Medical Imaging service engineer


----------



## thisizbrian

sony computer entertainment of america. network operation center. san diego


----------



## IzninjaFTW

15. Student. I plan on going to college to study computer engineering/science and be an IT guy, fixing computers and managing servers and what not seems like the perfect job for me







or film/photography as a back up but i doubt i can afford film school lol. So many choices.

Oh and to pay for my PC habit i get good grades


----------



## Aniki

Student


----------



## cbabe001

Mechanical Engineer. 
I help design the next generation of aircraft engines. We build prototype engines and instrument them for the OEMs. Then we redesign them when the customer changes their mind about what they want. Then I listen to the program managers complain that we spent to much money designing, machining, and building a one-of-a-kind piece of turbo-machinery with 1200 pieces of instrumentation.... I need a new job.


----------



## Aspateer

i am a full time student (working on a computer security degree) and i also run a computer repair shop out of my home.


----------



## jedi304

SAP Xi Support


----------



## Baking Soda

Sell crack.


----------



## brandon6199

Logistics Manager at Rush Star Wireless

http://www.rushstarwireless.com


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BakingSoda*


Sell crack.


I figured as much with Baking Soda as a name and a ghetto server case..


----------



## Aick

publix bakery =D


----------



## shadman

Wow, has anyone noticed that the this is the only post OP has ever made? Been here since May too.. ;p


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadman*


Wow, has anyone noticed that the this is the only post OP has ever made? Been here since May too.. ;p


His rep







ost ratio is off the charts!


----------



## We Gone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadman*


Wow, has anyone noticed that the this is the only post OP has ever made? Been here since May too.. ;p



He's the ultimate lurker


----------



## Segovax

I actually test wack off booths at those little porn shops. Kind of like a secret shopper. Only for wack off booths.


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:



Originally Posted by *We Gone*


He's the ultimate lurker










I think he might also have the best post/rep ratio of more than 145,000 members








and a 120 page thread for his 1st post


----------



## jprovido

a nurse here in manila. pay is crap but im happy


----------



## CudaBoy71

I'm a freight relocation specialist.. I.E A truck driver...,


----------



## ez12a

Tier 3 desktop support via contractor for a city. I go around to general gov buildings, fire stations, life guard towers, and libraries.

not too stressful, and you get to see some pretty awesome views and check out a bunch of places. Been to waste treatment plants (stinky) to in the middle of nowhere serene reservoirs/lakes. Fire stations are way chill..all the firemen i've met are super nice. It's exciting to see them get dispatched while i'm there.

A hell of a lot of mileage on the car though. Since 26 of July i've put about 8k miles.

plus being the hero is always fun.


----------



## jgarcia

Logistics Analyst for a plastic compounding facility. Desk job. Pretty boring really.


----------



## emeianoite

I'm an IT Server Technician with CCNA under his belt. I also will soon be a full time father by Nov 2 2010. hehe


----------



## Theory

18yrs old,Full time student, A+ certified,going to school to be a computer network technician,and for money right now i work on Saturdays at a irrigation supply company


----------



## Calamity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emeianoite*


I'm an IT Server Technician with CCNA under his belt. I also will soon be a full time father by Nov 2 2010. hehe


Congratz on becoming a Faja!!! Boy or girl?


----------



## thenumericsystem

I work for a telco in Aussie. I provide 2nd level network support for - Landline's, Digital Television and Cable internet.

I actualy hate my job, the only reason i'm there is for the money.

I'd love to just build rigs all day long!


----------



## Vaalyne

Pre-med student.







Money comes from trust-funds, lol.


----------



## Sabreknight

Was in the Marine Corps for 4 years, now i Contract with EOD Tech, "Security"


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sabreknight*


Was in the Marine Corps for 4 years, now i Contract with EOD Tech, "Security"










Ohh you turned into one of them ninjas in suits...









Im a Clerk/Cashier At the Market Basket in Northern Jersey








Easy Job, Hot girls, What more can i ask for?


----------



## I am from Caspiar it sunk

I am a semi-retired Aeronautical Engineer, working occasionally for Lockheed-Martin. If you want to see a "really cool rig", check out what I was working on in my profile picture.










I am hoping to build a 5.0 GHz Gulftown system like the one I saw in a trade show in Philadelphia this summer. All 6 cores were popping @ 5.0 GHz without a hitch. The single stage vapor change unit kept it at -40 degrees under full load, it was cool!

I reviewed it on my new blog, and will consider reviewing any hobbyists' rigs here that I see firsthand. Will always give overclocking.net a link in any review I do for here, this place is truly awesome!


----------



## Mongol

Thermoplastic engineering.

And part time system admin...(yes, big brother is watching)


----------



## I am from Caspiar it sunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Thermoplastic engineering.

And part time system admin...(yes, big brother is watching)










Your avatar is from Monty Python's Holy Grail?










*Peasant*: "Who are the Britons?"
*King Arthur*: "Why, you are the Britons, and I am your king."
*Peasant*: "King. I thought we were an independent autonomy."

...or something like that


----------



## Masked

Alienware Network Tech and in my spare time Graphic Artist


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadman*


Wow, has anyone noticed that the this is the only post OP has ever made? Been here since May too.. ;p


Been here once

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


His rep







ost ratio is off the charts!


Only because some people will give REP for anything

Quote:



Originally Posted by *We Gone*


He's the ultimate lurker










Calling the OP a lurker makes it sound like he/she hangs out in the thread
when in reality the OP has yet to return to OCN at all

My job, I fix what gets broken


----------



## CurlyBrackets

I'm full-time grade 11 student that does basic sound engineering and odd jobs at the local video store on the weekend. Overall, it doesn't pay much, but I can still get the stuff that I want


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I am from Caspiar it sunk*


Your avatar is from Monty Python's Holy Grail?










*Peasant*: "Who are the Britons?"
*King Arthur*: "Why, you are the Britons, and I am your king."
*Peasant*: "King. I thought we were an independent autonomy."

...or something like that


















Bingo. I can watch it daily.

Arthur: You are the Britons, and I am your King.

Peasant: I didn't vote for you.


----------



## princeofkolkata

law student...3rd year....


----------



## drkidd22

Electrical Engineer, getting myself back into computer by upgrading my system and get my self up to date with new technology.


----------



## Nikhil Pali

Full time 4th yr Auto.engg student.


----------



## OverSightX

Network Admin for a company based here in downtwon Chicago.

Posting from our server room


----------



## EvanPitts

Electronics Technologist - currently working for a large health services corporation.

I don't have a cool new rig yet, I am still trying to get my "money's worth" out of all of my older, well used equipment. However, upgrades are on the way, as I plan on turning an older Acer into something modern and usable with Win7. I like sleepers! The old Celery stick just can't keep up with XP, let alone anything else - so some AMD juice should go a long way.


----------



## Infernus-cz

Hello,

My job is IT Specialist (System Administrator + HW/SW tech guy) in one of the biggest software companies here in Czech Republic - TESCOSW

My company develops Facility Management information system based on automatization and self-maintenance.

Im here since November 2009, before i was studying Information systems and services.


----------



## Jmih

Hardware Engineer 
network engineer in making


----------



## Gee Skill

unemployed.


----------



## D0U8L3M

16 year old high school student (senior) with my own computer repair and custom system business, unfortunately tho school just eats up time =[

EDIT

I do have straight A's and 21 college credits with A's in all those classes just so noone thinks im blowing off school XD


----------



## jmcu

Powerplant operator


----------



## Mitche01

Day Job - Seat Design engineer for Nissan
Own small business - selling/repairing PC/Laptops


----------



## Matth3w

Interrogator.


----------



## Wall_Socket

Database Specialist for a school district


----------



## DMac84

Information Assurance Technician, Sergeant United States Marine Corps


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


Interrogator.


what do you interrogate?


----------



## blackbalt89

slave labor.

well basically. i work for family. it sucks. never do it.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


slave labor.

well basically. i work for family. it sucks. never do it.


But one day my son, all this will be yours!


----------



## Matth3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mitche01*


what do you interrogate?


Terrorists, insurgents, etc.


----------



## Calamity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


Terrorists, insurgents, etc.


I believe the politically correct term is "Tactical Questioner"


----------



## Matth3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calamity*


I believe the politically correct term is "Tactical Questioner"










No that's reserved for people that don't have proper training.


----------



## grishkathefool

update:
I am now a LAID OFF Electrician!


----------



## trojan92

I'm at college studying software development







learning everything about computers; hardware, programming with C#, ICT and maths, using Microsoft SQL server, databases with excel. a lot more


----------



## woonasty

im a former unix/linux systems administrator, former unix/linux systems engineer, now im a database engineer.

i graduated about 2 years ago, doing my master's. if i wasn't living on my own in north jersey(******ed cost of living) and going to graduate school part-time AND paying off my undergraduate loans AND paying off my credit card,.............i think i would be a BALLER ;/

i program and do web dev on the side, when i have time, which isn't often =/


----------



## PhilzZ

I'm in computer tech support in a university and a part time photographer


----------



## overclock7781

I own and run several websites, the main one can coat your entire car in chrome or gold (its a gold chrome that looks exactly like a polished bar of gold bullion). Pics and stuff in my intro post in the main intro section.

I was reading some of the other ones, and I have recently done alot of what the others have done, computer repair (starting a chain of websites and shops for that soon), collecting disability, unemployed, audio visual technician, web design, a little bit of graphic design.


----------



## Boyboyd

I design mansions, then live in them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mitche01*


But one day my son, all this will be yours!


My dad has said that, and he runs 3 interior design shops. Obviously i replied "what, the curtains?"

I can't do this job forever though, i'm trying to get into commercial flying school but i need to improve my mental maths skills.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I design mansions, then live in them.

My dad has said that, and he runs 3 interior design shops. Obviously i replied "what, the curtains?"

I can't do this job forever though, i'm trying to get into commercial flying school but i need to improve my mental maths skills.


Awesome!


----------



## MightyMission

i fit air con and ductwork for commercial premises,oddly enough its quite rewarding and the pay is alright too


----------



## REPINS

Senior applaction developer for MasterCard. YES PROGRAMMING IS BORING!


----------



## shadow19935

I work PT as a storeman for a well known retailer. Also in 6th year of school


----------



## brl3git

Im a cook/cashier and a student at UT.


----------



## monkuar

I am a college baseball player, and I go to school because FAFSA gives me free money, lol


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *REPINS*


Senior applaction developer for MasterCard. YES PROGRAMMING IS BORING!


Jealous


----------



## logan666

ive been roof tiling for like 8 years very hard work then i cum home n chill on my pc haha


----------



## argya

Skynet Senior Programmer
Chief of Automated Weapon development...
psst... we're planning to send our first T800 back to the past to terminate the Resistance future leader....

I'm a student so parents pay.....


----------



## tw33k

Australian political party office manager


----------



## REPINS

LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Hold on i'm just being rubberband attacked from the guys in the next row of pens...


----------



## Shiveron

Lol.... hope noone hates me for this.

I work for UPS.
No I do not have brown shorty shorts.
Yes that was probably my boot mark on your box.


----------



## REPINS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


Australian political party office manager


So you sponsored by Fosters or XXXX?


----------



## tw33k

We don't accept corporate donations









and both those are crap beers


----------



## Shiveron

I troll your newegg boxes out of jealousy.

Yes the image has some bars courtesy of ms paint. Last thing I need is someone calling the ups hub I work at saying LOOKY LOOKY I HAVE PIX OF UPS EMPLOYEE ADMITTING HE TROLLS ME. Q _ Q


----------



## Boyboyd

As long as you don't work for USPS we're cool


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


As long as you don't work for USPS we're cool










lol... if only you knew.

Fun trivia: USPS flat rate express boxes ALL go through UPS shipping. :x


----------



## Boyboyd

So it was you that dented my cocaine. Rage.

I suppose it could have happened any time on it's 8000 mile journey.


----------



## Sistum Id

Power plant operator/mechanic for a hospital. I really don't operate anything. Everything is automated. So just take readings/logs on equipment such as boilers, chillers, cooling towers, hvac equipment, air handlers, and air compressors. Repair/rebuild pumps and valves, change belts, troubleshoot patient cooling/heating issues and preventive maintenance for the equipment. Most of the time I'm just browsing the internet to pass the 8 hours. I work from 3pm to 11pm so everything slows done and it's considered after hours. No boss or supervisor type person. Just me and 1 or 2 other guys.

I like my job pretty much, only thing I don't like are the co-workers I shift rotate with. They are grouchy, old, cranky as hell. I started here when I was 24 (28 now) and for the last 4 years the closest guy in age to me is still off by 14-15 years. They avg about age 55 or so.

I always get stuff like "I got kids, your age, don't make me put you on my knee, hell, I even got grand kids your age". Bunch of old dogs that need to be put down around here. Alot of back stabbers and poopie talkers. If they're not talking bad about you behind your back, it's someone back that they act buddy buddy with. Anyways, what is this, share my feelings LOL.

If I'm not at work, I'm with my 2 1/2 year terror son.


----------



## 98uk

I'm a graduate trying to look for a job in the bleak midwinter markets. Apart from that, I am a part timer at a large electrical retailer in the UK. Every minute I work for them pains me, at least the banter isn't bad.


----------



## Blameless

I don't do much of anything, but I'm really good at it.


----------



## REPINS

Dood next time just blank out the photo!!!!! J/k.


----------



## XaNaX

im a full time medical student... for money i fix and upgrade PCs and work every now and then with my uncle (he owns a plumbing business)


----------



## Matth3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


I'm a graduate trying to look for a job in the bleak midwinter markets. Apart from that, I am a part timer at a large electrical retailer in the UK. Every minute I work for them pains me, at least the banter isn't bad.


Midwinter? It was 80+ degrees here all weekend.


----------



## NAM_killer

System builder/rack technician. E.G. I build and overclock high-end PC's all day (unfortunatly I do this to cheapo systems too, minus the overclocking







)

I also repair PC's sometimes too.

To be honest, my job and hobby goes pretty much hand in hand as we are all gamers and all LOVE hardware here!


----------



## Yoko Littner

Professional gamer at world cyber games and MLG/ Sponsored overclocker/ Machinima producer ( sponsered through youtube)/ artist/ photographer/


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Jealous











Probably the best thing I've seen so far today.









Reminds me of the developers for Age of Conan except their code isn't compiling =/


----------



## CWell1337

I'm a Nuclear Engineering student @ Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute. After graduation I want to work for a government research laboratory or something comparable like working for NASA. Worst case I'll be working for some commercial power company I suppose.

If you're amazing at math and physics (not good, not even proficient) and I mean AMAZING this is the field of study for you. Just be prepared to hate your life for 4+ years while you're in school. I literally study abstract physics principles 80 hours+ a week... 3 semesters left. /sigh


----------



## REPINS

Meh do you get to blow things up? Well done!!!


----------



## computeruler

I fix peoples computers, and buy and fix and resell other computers. I think I've had a total of like four customers.


----------



## Nick911

IT tech at a security company and I'm only 19 and first job I ever had


----------



## JeremyFr

I work in a NOC for one of the largest cruise lines in the world, also do photography on the side.


----------



## ntuason

Im a Plumber!


----------



## Grundy

I work as a self employed delivery driver.


----------



## pcnoob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CWell1337*


I'm a Nuclear Engineering student @ Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute. After graduation I want to work for a government research laboratory or something comparable like working for NASA. Worst case I'll be working for some commercial power company I suppose.

If you're amazing at math and physics (not good, not even proficient) and I mean AMAZING this is the field of study for you. Just be prepared to hate your life for 4+ years while you're in school. I literally study abstract physics principles 80 hours+ a week... 3 semesters left. /sigh


that sounds very impressive. i mean really.... 
your gonna be making some bank


----------



## xtascox

I've left my job as a PHP developer and now I work as a Java Developer for a software company. Best choice I ever made.


----------



## Jras

Manager - HP Store Jamaica


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.

The very same, the best part of this job is payday also known as newegg/microcenter day









The second best? the college babes that need tech support.

& third? well, having a customer come in with an sli or tri fire config and need my help
















im wonderfully 17, and finishing my senior year online.


----------



## blandino123

Student - Technology highschool
i fix computers on side , actually been trying to start a small little business but its hard around here , within 5 miles theres like 20 computer repair shops here


----------



## daltontechnogeek

High School CADD Student







work on the computers at the school, I know more than the resident IT techie. Have actually taught her a lot along with my friend







. Might be given a paid internship at my school during school fixing problems


----------



## genji

Computer Technician, and Full-time student.


----------



## Skylock

Full time university student (accounting major) - hoping to become a CA


----------



## TheArtOfMeh

Full-Time student (plus i get paid to be a full time student, i love my government)
oh and i repair computers on the side


----------



## voodoo71

Well by day I am a mild mannered Ice Cream Rep for a company in Arkansas and by night I change into computer repair man as a side job. I have tons of fun on my job cause I am out all day without anyone breathing down my neck lol.


----------



## CWell1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnoob1* 
that sounds very impressive. i mean really....
your gonna be making some bank









Thank you, I've put a lot of work into it so far with a lot more to come!

It's one of the top 2 paying Engineering fields to be in so when I am banking money, I'll be the guy with SLI/CF top end video cards raping every benchmark out there! Can't wait.


----------



## Spct

sell lumber/windows/millwork for a nation wide building material company. Not blowes or homodepo


----------



## AdmRose

Security Supervisor.


----------



## sublimejhn

Hmmm, I feel bad for having a job that has NOTHING to do with computers when almost everyone else's does!!

I'm a police officer, Phoenix PD. I like to keep my hobbies separate from what I do for a living!!


----------



## phailsauce

out-of-work copper / fiber networking / cabling / voice & data proj. mgr...from pulling, to installing & configuration, for mom-and-pop / upscale residential, all the way up to multinational.

crappy (virtually no job security) field overall, i wouldnt advise it.

i mean..its a lot of fun, if u like to be BOTH physical AND technologically-able, (which i do) -but its all contract-work, with lots of travel.

(translation: much out-of-pocket expense, and dry spells to contend with)

/meh


----------



## jck

I'm a senior programmer. I have done anything from coding in DBMS interfaces, to Visual Studio, to Eclipse, HoTMetaL (in the 1990s), vi, Delphi, etc., in languages from COBOL74 all the way through VS 2008 and Embarcadero.

I also do PC hardware, ethernet and wireless networking, device configs (printers, etc), and A/V systems.

Is it fun? When I'm not doing it for a boss.
Does it pay for my hobbies? Kinda.

I.T. has changed in the past 25 years, and now techs are not considered an asset anymore at most jobs...but just another cog in the wheel. Where your tech savvy used to be valued and admired, it's now just seen as something management can go out and replace within 48 hours.

If I was gonna choose a career now, I'd either go with attorney or veterinarian.


----------



## ogboba

Business Analyst & a Graduate Student


----------



## Rian

High School =']


----------



## b0z0

Computer Technician. Build computers / Repair computers / fix network issues / everything....


----------



## Enigma8750

Novelist


----------



## bom

I wouldn't call it a job really ,but I merchant on craigslist and it has brought my some great success and all it takes is a little patience some cash and a good information of prices. So far made roughly $3-4k off it alone in a matter of few months. Also I am a first-year college student.


----------



## rocks1982

fixing computer.
Program~


----------



## wsnnwa

4 Star General for the NWO.


----------



## fandango21

hiello


----------



## JesusRaptor

1st Post >.<
I'm currently enrolled at University of Utah Medical School, becoming educated in generals of medicine. I hope to become a Neurologist(brain surgeon). Tough work..I study 70+ hours a week. Age 26 and never kissed a girl.







I live in my parents basement and work at Wal-mart in Customer Service. I have no regrets in life.


----------



## harajyuks

Working in Providence, RI with ARAMARK for PPSD. We manage the employees in the custodial and ground maintenance services. we also provide HVAC, Engineering, Mechanical and Building trades support to the PPSD school district building and administrators....very exciting stuff. I am a Service Response Manager in the office.


----------



## leotnnz

1st post here







a graduate student in college of WM. research is on mass spectrometry.


----------



## darksuffering

well, we as a company we supply Burger King with almost 80% of there plastic bags in the nation. Trinity Packaging


----------



## MSCARD02

graduated from university of louisville 2 years ago with a computer information system degree, stars aligned and a lot of luck landed me with a software engineer job with great pay and a great company when i had very little actual work experience...


----------



## ZainyAntics

Studying at college to become a Network Admin Specialist, I currently work at FutureShop selling PC's making $45'000 a year working 25 hours week, God I love commission.

I'm 17.


----------



## onoz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSCARD02* 
graduated from university of louisville 2 years ago with a computer information system degree, stars aligned and a lot of luck landed me with a software engineer job with great pay and a great company when i had very little actual work experience...

Wow. I hope I'm as lucky.

I'm currently studying Information Technology and Applied Math at UW-Seattle. I have absolutely no real world experience, but am hoping to one day get some sort of software development/design job.


----------



## PcKiller

I am a retired truck driver. Retired when I was 49 years old.


----------



## Pascal1973

I am an engineer,the only employee of my company would be me....


----------



## sP00N

I own my own IT Field contracting business. As of now it barely supports my hobby, but I'm about to rake in some serious cash.


----------



## rocketman331

Graduated from college in May 2010 and landed a job with an ENR #17 ranked contractor.

Working as a project engineer in northern Montana on a dam...and it's finally starting to get cold.


----------



## Enigma8750

I work for the Lord Jesus.. The Pay is not good but the retirement plan is OUT OF THIS WORLD.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sP00N* 
I own my own IT Field contracting business. As of now it barely supports my hobby, but I'm about to rake in some serious cash.

If you bought a Power color Graphics card maybe you really ought to rethink your objectives.


----------



## Jetosin

Freshman in College (Civil Engineering)
I wash my cars =]


----------



## sP00N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


If you bought a Power color Graphics card maybe you really ought to rethink your objectives.


What's wrong with Powercolor? All the cards I've owned from Powercolor have never died on me. Can't say the same for Sapphire and XFX.


----------



## physiovergence

im a cg artist-

stumbled on here so I could talk about my 3rd build, which should be a beast very soon!


----------



## whitehawk

I'm a registered nurse. Referred to this site by a friend to get help building a gaming rig =)


----------



## FastPCMods

student in manchester, uk

using my student loan to pay for comp parts!

love life


----------



## Carl29

start on web developing latelly...


----------



## Poseidon

Trainee at the IT-department for a University. Currently working 50% support and 50% anything else IT related.

Going to move up to development later







.

Possibly going into the military when i'm done here, seeing I would gain alot by it.
Leader education, IT, and my mandatory military serving time all at once


----------



## Dincolo85

I work for my dad at his construction company, been doing it for about 8 years now. Got my degree in Geography, but have not applied it yet.


----------



## Chalderm

Air Traffic Controller....love it and it allows me to feed my addiction of gaming and constant upgrades and builds


----------



## Jmih

The person above would not have much problems in catching enemy within those cramped pixels and giving headshot in fps games on eyeinfinity.He has trained for three screen killing spreee.


----------



## ErBall

I am a banker.....boring, but pays well.


----------



## CramComplex

Flipping burgers as full time and part-time freelance multi-media generalist...from web-dev/design, dvd authoring, video editing, encoding, UX design etc etc etc...


----------



## Jmih

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
I am a banker.....boring, but pays well.

Do you pay the bank or the bank pays u?


----------



## Eagle1337

*shudder* Retail sales.


----------



## Baldy

Full time student.

No income whatsoever.

Save and scrimp whenever I can to fund my computer hardware addiction.


----------



## Cykososhull

I'm in the National Guard finishing my last year at school for my Criminal Justice degree, then it's off to Alaska State Troopers.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Financial specialist (banker) financial specialist just sounds better, thats why I say it.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Full time student.

No income whatsoever.

Save and scrimp whenever I can to fund my computer hardware addiction.










Better then computer hardware and camera addiction.


----------



## GDP

IT Specialist (Tier 2 Service desk lol) with DoA


----------



## Jzkillzone23

Im a high school student i win!


----------



## Maddog7771

I work for the Marine Corps as an Engineer Equipment Electrical Systems Technician were I basically fix all the mechanical and electrical stuff that breaks on base. It can be ether really fun or really stressful and a major pain in the butt. I also work for FedEx wile I'm still in the reserves as a Loader and soon with some luck a Load Coach. I make ok money at FedEx but it would be nice to make more since 50% of my pay goes to rent lol.


----------



## Fox_Smash

Full time student (like 95% of the peeps in here), my father gives me like 25 bucks a week, i save that to buy pc components/games.


----------



## Rogue Process

I've been in IT for 15 years. Currently work in Network Operations for a National Loan Firm. Work in a Cisco, Juniper, Linux, Windows 2008 environment. Loving it. =)


----------



## amstech

Information Systems Tech at a local hospital.


----------



## kingofyo1

USAF building networks and programming routers and switches.. FUN!


----------



## Xinoxide

work. school. sleep. repeat...


----------



## Fakk21

Hi,

unemployed, looking for work (a full time job it its self) just started PC gaming on a G72. also have a desktop pc for gaming.


----------



## Siegfried262

Push carts at a local Home Depot.

I make money on the side though doing computer building and computer repair.


----------



## murcielago585

Going to school for Mech. Engineering. When I'm not ripping my hair out at school I'm ripping a huge bowl and surfing overclock.net of course!


----------



## maggi99

I'm a draftsman and responsible for our trainees ... and especially the last part is sometimes ... you know ... HARD WORK


----------



## Zeke311

I am disabled, going on 9 years now. Lucky f'n me ...

If only ...


----------



## Penryn

Claims adjuster for GEICO.

Shameless plug inc:










If you don't want to call, go to www.geico.com/friends and use the code 137320. Werd.


----------



## hokk

I don't do anything just a waster pretty much sometimes i do some virus/repair work and charge stupid amounts









lifes good.


----------



## Uncivilised

A 15 yr old student and im lovin it


----------



## koven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chalderm* 
Air Traffic Controller....love it and it allows me to feed my addiction of gaming and constant upgrades and builds

nice, i heard that pays well


----------



## Chalderm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
nice, i heard that pays well

Yeah not to bad, on the flip side the hrs are all over the place


----------



## Futoi

Commercial Sales


----------



## W_Tillmans

Full time student. BioMolecular Engineering.


----------



## [\/]Paris

College Student/ Contract Artist for Eduweb Software

Anyone needing a contract based artist to help with game res. assets and scenes don't hesitate to send me a PM









I would also consider game modification work, assuming your team is committed, as I can always use some extra experience!

^Shameless plug.


----------



## Zotak

I am a computer analyst for Hydro-QuÃ©bec.
I mostly work with servers infrastructure and application used all over Hydro-QuÃ©bec.

I do shift from 8:00 to 16:30, 16:00 to 24:00 and 0:00 to 8:00 !


----------



## Trogdor

I'm a lawyer. Mostly insurance cases.


----------



## Kimo

Sheriff Deputy/ part time student

Currently working in the county jail


----------



## rainmaker

Full time playing world of warcraft...

Naa joking, Degree in Networking


----------



## driftingforlife

student @ GLOSCOL witch is F***ING rubbish, nt leant one think. gt a saterday job at a garage. Â£2.50 an hour (IS CRAP) looking for a part time job for an upgrade fund.


----------



## Iblis

Work for Hollister and Abercrombie.

Yeah, I'm a dick.


----------



## Dorianime

College bum.. haha


----------



## Draggin

I need to start a club for the Doctors of OCN.

I need to hook up with my fellow people who spent over a decade in college.


----------



## hitman1985

us army 92f


----------



## Gee Skill

adult films

jk


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gee Skill* 
adult films

jk

You mean amateur adult films.


----------



## votum

Just got home from Iraq. Currently not doing a damn thing. Going to be a full time student making 2-3K a month and not working in January. Love that Army.


----------



## Live_free

16 year old High School student. I plan to double major in physics and phycology is that gives you any idea of my future job/plans.

I did just finish a job at a tourist farm type thing though, it was fun.


----------



## Nitti

Going to start college in january ! And i fix computers


----------



## TheSocialHermit

I'm a 2nd year student at Western Governors University studying information technology. I recently added almost all the needed parts for my desktop but just found out my memory has been "misplaced" by DHL and USPS. Yup I'm one happy camper right now...


----------



## evolv

Air Traffic Controller -


----------



## jones_68843

I work in the Law Enforcement Field. I currently am in the education system for the municipal government but we are funded by the province.


----------



## WigglesTheHoly

Technology Specialist for a cattle company here. Before anyone asks no I don't install wireless points on cattle.


----------



## Archer S

im 16... i mooch off my parents


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Archer S* 
im 16... i mooch off my parents

In Soviet Russia your parents mooch off of you!


----------



## anonymousv2

I am a full time student i also work at a call centre in the weekend aswell as teaching kids dance.


----------



## Capwn

Electrician


----------



## Freightweight

Full time student during 2 quarters of the year,
then intern at GE for other 2 quarters to support hobby


----------



## wtomlinson

i work for the Marine Corps. the billet title says Tactical Network Systems Specialist. mainly been a data chief, but have held many roles. i've done lots of trouble desk. Network planning and implementing, Information Assurance (antivirus, patches, user monitoring, etc) Network Administration, Server Administration (AD, Exchange, Sharepoint), Satellite systems, VoIP, unclassified and classified networks, and way more to list here.


----------



## hfcobra

i am a bagger for krogers that supports my hobby and pays for school, still dont know what to major in though







its my 2nd year in college


----------



## JEFFBEAUCHAMP

Im the shiper for one of the top bare pcb distributors in the northeast. Been doing it for seven years, it sucks but it pays the bills and they pay for any related training i might want ie ipc


----------



## AutoItKing

Second year Electrical Engineering student. I had a crap ton of savings going into college!


----------



## motoray

nuclear machinist mate for the NAVY... dun dun dun


----------



## ounderfla69

I'm a self employed Computer technician but I'm considering leaving the profession, I had one customer violently murdered in July and last week I had a 71 year old client fall on top of me with a fatal heart attack.


----------



## SpAcE.BoI

I am a web design, using html and css, sometimes a little php


----------



## WorldExclusive

A Financial Advisor, currently in school to become a Pharmacist, a more stable career.


----------



## tha808evangelist

hhah, i work in the courts system and own my own computer repair buisness
and involved in Ministry and i'm married, and have 1 daughter, it does support the hobby, hah my wife hates it when i'm always on the computer, hahh but when the extra cash comes in she's like not that bad! hahahah!


----------



## Haseo461x

i work at bestbuy selling idiots computers that suck =]


----------



## Skychief

Im a roofer, currently going back to school to take A+ course...


----------



## SKl

Im a student on a gap year before going to uni to study marine engineering and computer science. I currently work for the water board doing software development and web design, i also have a bit of an ebay business which has payed for most of my pc stuff


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ounderfla69*


I'm a self employed Computer technician but I'm considering leaving the profession, I had one customer violently murdered in July and last week I had a 71 year old client fall on top of me with a fatal heart attack.


Why did you have him violently murdered? Did he try to RMA something?

And I presume you told the 71 year old about your violent nature and that scared him to death!


----------



## jdcrispe95

A simple computer technician.


----------



## earwig1990

I design embroidery logos that go on custom racesuits for Nascar Drivers

just a clip of my dual screen normally


----------



## earwig1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haseo461x*


i work at bestbuy selling idiots computers that suck =]


haha i used to work there, people are rediculous!

read these these are ALL soooo true!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/You-kn...n/359948869691


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

I go* to high school...meh.


----------



## tw15t3d

hopeful med applicant- cambridge or ucl. Got rig in august as a result of gcse's. (12 a*; im a happy bunny). And parents payed...im not spoilt though, just so ya know- i wused to have to work my old p4 machine for all my work-poor things in the loft now lol.


----------



## mcnabbmc

High school student who just got accepted to Upenn


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Until May this year I went to high school and worked at the local hardware store. Now I'm studying Electrical Engineering fulltime at the university. It's a very interesting study, but pretty damn hard


----------



## jprovido

I think I posted twice here already lol.

I'm a Nurse here in the philippines. pay sucks but I love my job


----------



## elito

IT - @ one of the nations top 13 accounting firms.


----------



## vesley

College student.

Work at an small internet store. basically a computer salesman but i also handle many products that are added to the website and so much more. Everything my store sells is the cheapest in my country (almost everything)


----------



## SOneThreeCoupe

General manager of a large German car restoration business. Started as a gofer and worked my way up.

Trying to go to college at the same time, but having problems reconciling my doubts with the whole higher education thing.


----------



## Vertigo1979

Currently working as a short order breakfast cook, though I spent most of my twenties working IT for large call centers. It seems that I like flipping eggs and snacking on free bacon more, though the pay isn't quite as good.


----------



## linkinparkfan007

Studying IT in university. My Computer was bought 3 years ago and upgraded with some parts as I require them. My laptop the Lenovo T510 in my Tuition for university.


----------



## Burned

I'm currently an Apprentice IT engineer at a local university, hoping to get a permanent position in Feb but not sure there will be one with all these cuts


----------



## Xeio

Hrmmm, I think the official title is Application Developer.

I like code monkey though.


----------



## meeki

Sys admin for a tv network


----------



## SadSoul

I get paid to be sad


----------



## pewpewlazer

I go to school for insane mathematics and writing absurd lab reports so that I can one day make silly pictures in CAD in my cubicle all day. AKA engineering student.


----------



## galaxie83

Currently im a Youth Care Worker at the St. Louis Juvenile Detention Center.
I think it some what comfortably supports the hobby. It might even more support it in the next couple months since I'm up for a promotion


----------



## hiiyah777

I'm a security contractor in Afghanistan. Part-time in the military reserves.


----------



## MysticalChimp

I'm an avionics technician in the US Navy.... Last command I worked at, I fixed F-18s. Now I test and repair missiles.


----------



## MisterClean

I'm a Chemical Technician for BASF. I currently work in the super absorbent polymers plant.


----------



## Mudfrog

Was a network admin many moons ago.. couldn't deal with the stupid end users so I started selling car parts online (primarily exhaust). It was a great move!


----------



## q6600nut

IT nutjob at a university and my own LLC fixing computers


----------



## Plex

Systems Programmer/Software Developer.


----------



## supra_rz

Student at CUT, working in university and also in an internet cafe. I need moneyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz for my hobbiezzzzzzz


----------



## Adomdom

Student and retail sales


----------



## jklol

Black hawk mechanic in the army.


----------



## EL-MARIACHY

Well , i'm an accountant with a cma , i'm a fresh graduate from college , and i've not found a job yet


----------



## Knowsknone

Enlisted Marine Corps!
=D

Until then though.. 
Um..
Professional at being awesome!


----------



## picool_cs

I'm working at Frys for a part-time job.


----------



## iGeekPro

Still in high school, my income is based mostly around photography, both buying and reselling gear and from selling photographs, plus I sell electronics and stuff to people who are too dumb to know how to use the internet.


----------



## tian105

Full time college student,
Part time employee at Micro Center,
I return/exchange for people without a receipt, longer than 30 days, 
i charge no restocking fee,

I wonder when do they fire me?


----------



## Weasel555

I work in Loss Prevention at a warehouse of a major retailer. Since this area is devoid of computer technology for the most part, I also build computer systems here and there(I think I did 9 this year). Will also be attending college again early next year.

Id say for the most part it supports my hobby, my rig plays game respectably. As for liking my job? well if you know anyone in LP ask them what they think about it


----------



## mcbosher

Im a Bt engineer


----------



## Kidzer0

I'm an IT Consultant.


----------



## citruspers

I'm a student of Systems Administration and Network engineering, so that makes it easy for me to "justify" buying epic network gear, and a beefed up VMWare laptop


----------



## maderlv

Working with renting flats and I am student of Riga technical univesity. Tacing course in Automatics an computer science .


----------



## grommie

hi kids

really i mean no disrespect by calling all ya'll kids, im a kid in a 49 year old body who works as a nonprofit exec sec for a meals on wheels org and a student!

nice meeting all of you kind comp folk


----------



## RAFFY

College student by day drunk by night.


----------



## magicmike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAFFY* 
College student by day drunk by night.

You too?!?


----------



## colby23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockuser01* 
Hi,
hi my name is colby 23 i am 20 years old a mother of 1 and i sell avon:
I've find myself visiting these forums quite frequently, usually just to salivate

You see, I'm a student, so it's a distant dream to even be able to come close to affording the hardware some of you guys have!!

So I had to sign up if anything just to ask the sole question:

*What do you guys all do for a living??!*

*Does it allow you to comfortably support your hobby, whilst being a satisfying job in it's own right??*

Thanks


----------



## colby23

i love dogs and cats so much and i also love being a mother


----------



## pr0bie

Left School at 15, managing a workshop at a cycle shop by 16, Moved into IT & Service at 18 working as a Service/Computer Technician at. Fix/install/build Computers, printers, photocopiers, POS sytems and most other electronics. Have a work veichle and computer at age 20, paid ok, but time for a holiday.

Too many hobbys, never enough money to support everything


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magicmike* 
You too?!?

Haha what school in IL you go to? I'm from aurora but go university of Alabama.


----------



## tx-jose

I used to work in the drilling riggs for a contractor for Texas Energy but no am interning for the state of TX as IT for the child support agency's


----------



## jasgar

Graphic Web Designer, Web Developer, Painter and Game Enthusiast


----------



## Live_free

Has anyone said pornstar yet?

If not I'll be the first.


----------



## Kevdog

I eat, poop, bark and guard my masters castle!!


----------



## Hondais1

You cant ask questions in here.......Where are the MODS???? or they just have different standards for different people.....


----------



## Live_free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hondais1*


You cant ask questions in here.......Where are the MODS???? or they just have different standards for different people.....


That was a question. Mods... you know what to do.









Relax dude.


----------



## Unstableiser

Barista, photographer and student.


----------



## PrimeSLP

dishwasher/cook/gamer


----------



## homer98

Last year of school for Computer Engineering

Work part time at an IT consulting company


----------



## Windsurf48

Mainframe software engineer.


----------



## slytown

Archivist.


----------



## darksuffering

Trinity Packaging, we make all thoses damn Mcdonalds and Burgerking plastic bags, along with almost every name brand trash bag and sandwich bags.

also we get to keep all the rejects, I think I have at least 500 different sandwich bags from snack size to 2 gallon freezer bags lol


----------



## rmp459

im so bored of working in IT... time you use my business admin degree or join the marines lol ... forget the vmware certs.


----------



## abiedoodles

im respiratory therapist


----------



## swisha

restaurant manager


----------



## subliminally incorrect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abiedoodles*


im respiratory therapist


having fun sticking plastic tubes into patients?


----------



## chem

I work as a customer care representative for the ISP Shaw Communications in Vancouver Canada. I have worked my way up through the Media/Communications industry for Canwest Global Television, TBWA, DDB Media and Marketing Agencies and currently am loving my experience at Shaw, a great company and looking to move up the corporate ladder









I have great interests in Computer Programming, Web Design/Development as well as I am a DJ and produce and spin Dance Music and am heavily into the latest hardware and software for electronic music Development.

I joined these forums to optimize my quad core processor and to discuss advanced hardware and software options and new releases with some of the internet's most elite.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Aznboy1993

Senior in high school here!









Don't have a job yet but I build and fix computers for a hobby (and cash sometimes).


----------



## ErBall

The top three answers to this thread thus far:

1: student
2: IT something
3: unemployed

That being said, I am a personal banker for Wells Fargo.
Boring but it pays the bills.


----------



## G33K

Student... my laptop was also a gift, and my desktop (other sig rig in my profile, idk if you can see it) is like 8 years old >.< Investing $1600+ soon when I have a steady job, but I've moved a lot recently.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Engineer for Scada Systems and Fiber Optics.


----------



## Special_K

Appliance installer for Lowes Hardware store. It pays the bills.


----------



## Kennesy

I work in a Career Center assisting people with finding work again.

Its a very emotionally and mentally demanding job, because you have to hear 10 different real life horror stories a day about people who cant feed their family/kids/pets/selves. I dont feel like I make enough for what the job entails, but its a paycheck. I can make my bills in a very expensive part of the country comfortably, and enjoy my life on the only tropical islands in the continental U.S.

I get computer parts very rarely, and when I do I have to be frugal, but I make it work ^^


----------



## cmorin

@kennesy, I think you deserve credit for those kinds of jobs. I would not be able to handle that kind of stress. I applaud you, sir, for your efforts.

I'm a electrical engineering major at Texas Christian (graduating in May







).

I also work full time at Leslie's Pool Supply. Mostly do shop work on pool cleaners and the induction motors used for pumps. If anyone has a pool, go to Leslie's, number 1 retailer for pool supplies in America!

So far, I have built a $1k rig and in the process of building roughly a $2.5k rig. I also bought my Laptop for $900.

This is over the span of my 3.5 years at college so far.

Student loans out the ass though..


----------



## KangaRuthless

I am the Dir. of Research and Customer Relations for a Business Intelligence Company. Just built my first rig less than a month ago, and I'm sure it will run even better once I get it fully upgraded. Its a nice 9-5 and I get to travel from time to time.


----------



## Lampen

Former civilian intelligence officer moving on to the Army for similar work, but as a commissioned officer. Finally got sick of dealing with civilian BS.


----------



## flushentitypacket

Student at Tufts University studying EE.


----------



## mdd1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmorin;11632115*
> @kennesy, I think you deserve credit for those kinds of jobs. I would not be able to handle that kind of stress. I applaud you, sir, for your efforts.
> 
> I'm a electrical engineering major at Texas Christian (graduating in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I also work full time at Leslie's Pool Supply. Mostly do shop work on pool cleaners and the induction motors used for pumps. If anyone has a pool, go to Leslie's, number 1 retailer for pool supplies in America!
> 
> So far, I have built a $1k rig and in the process of building roughly a $2.5k rig. I also bought my Laptop for $900.
> 
> This is over the span of my 3.5 years at college so far.
> 
> Student loans out the ass though..


It's nice to see lots of people working towards EE degrees on here. I just graduated in May with my BS in EE. I got a job with a consulting firm designing power distribution systems for commercial buildings and airports in NYC. It's a pretty good gig but I wish the pay was better. I was lucky to get a job in these tough times. I'm not sure if you plan on going into electronics or power but I would recommend getting your EIT/FE out of the way ASAP so you can take the PE exam 4 years later. Most of my friends from school that got jobs in electronics tell me that a masters degree is more valuable than a PE license.


----------



## cmorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986;11644986*
> I'm not sure if you plan on going into electronics or power but I would recommend getting your EIT/FE out of the way ASAP so you can take the PE exam 4 years later. Most of my friends from school that got jobs in electronics tell me that a masters degree is more valuable than a PE license.


Just took the FE this past October. Worst Saturday I've had in a while. Right before Halloween and Signals and Systems analysis exam on Monday.









I'm worried about where I'm going after college. Jobs don't seem to be as easy to find anymore


----------



## guitarslingerchris

Mainly doing freelance Flash design and playing in a couple of local bands with friends to kill the time.


----------



## greatonekb

Electrical Engineering student graduating this year from Stevens Institute.... then jumping right into grad school for Systems.


----------



## Dr.X

Student of Game design and development. Currently attending college of Dupage. with plans to get associate then continue on at a university, hopefully University of Southern California.


----------



## mdd1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greatonekb;11651865*
> Electrical Engineering student graduating this year from Stevens Institute.... then jumping right into grad school for Systems.


How do you like stevens? I was thinking of going back to school for my masters part time. I'm still trying to figure out if I want to go to stevens, NYIT, or Manhattan college. I was thinking of getting into electronics and circuit design maybe RF. Sometimes I feel what I do at my job isn't really engineering. It would be great to work for Semiconductor companies like intel, amd, nvidia, apple etc. Are you planning to just go to school full time and try to get a job after you finish your masters?


----------



## mdd1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmorin;11648467*
> Just took the FE this past October. Worst Saturday I've had in a while. Right before Halloween and Signals and Systems analysis exam on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm worried about where I'm going after college. Jobs don't seem to be as easy to find anymore


Well thats great, do you know if you passed yet?


----------



## subliminally incorrect

I look in trash cans for food and live in a Cardboard box.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subliminally incorrect;11655744*
> I look in trash cans for food and live in a Cardboard box.


You're so funny!


----------



## adenvz

I'm a co-founder of pungle.org

It's a fun and useful site (web 2.0 design utilizing some of the latest technology in web design) for online shopping enthusiasts (hello newegg fans! or at least for me that's one of the few stores I get excited to shop at).


----------



## venjhammet

Hi I'm new here, used to visit this site for quite a while. I'm a mech engineer and I love playing pc games.


----------



## Divineman

Hi everyone! I'm a student at University in Warsaw(Poland) and otherwise I'm chief manager at fuel station....nothing special, but earnings are good enough


----------



## T-pin

I'm in the university and majoring in the marketing.I like my work very much,but I cann't do it for a living now...


----------



## SprayN'Pray

High School Freshman


----------



## AMOCO

welcome to the OCN forums


----------



## Kick

LAWL @ leon


----------



## BillOhio

I'm a stay-at-home son. I got a degree and then some in commercial art but am getting set to move to Toronto and try to find work as a bartender until the US get's its job market back.


----------



## ilglavmvm

My mom bought me my rig, I'm 16 and do nothing but game behind closed door heeeheehee


----------



## Ding Chavez

ilglavmvm I hope you go to school. I'm a drug dealer (retired).


----------



## BillOhio

you're a 16 year old whose mom bought you a $3,500+ setup?


----------



## tuffarts

Tattooist


----------



## aln688

Senior software engineer for a credit-card company.


----------



## fatmario

male Striper


----------



## Jonesey I7

Computer technician and Networks engineer.


----------



## ULAWE

Business owner, ROTC 4yrs at university (1yr till commision!), Army National Guard E5, and web designer.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario;11719069*
> male Striper


What do you stripe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockuser01;9247161*
> Hi,
> 
> I've find myself visiting these forums quite frequently, usually just to salivate at unbelievable screens and read about people's insane rigs. The thing is, I am not a hardcore overclocker yet, or even a gamer.
> 
> You see, I'm a student, so it's a distant dream to even be able to come close to affording the hardware some of you guys have!!
> 
> So I had to sign up if anything just to ask the sole question:
> 
> *What do you guys all do for a living??!*
> 
> *Does it allow you to comfortably support your hobby, whilst being a satisfying job in it's own right??*
> 
> Thanks


I'm an engineer and I've been with a certain global company in A&D for two years. I've been hopping back and forth between work and school until I finish up my degree. I work in design and certification for one of our new airplane programs (mostly doing technical reports for the FAA). It's pretty cushy. Built my sig rig last winter. Bought a 2010 Mazda 3s 2.5L this spring. Bought a new 42" 1080p 120Hz tv and surround this fall. Not bad for a college student.







The job is really interesting, too. Went on a couple test flights this year, got some sim time, etc.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Right now I'm at the University of Central Florida going for an IT major. Over the last four summers though I've been working at my local school district's IT department helping remove computers and fix up a few things. That's where I've learned the bulk of what I know about technology. Sucks that I won't be working there next summer.


----------



## KingT

Food engineer ..










CHEERS..


----------



## Maximous

Im working on the Northsea as a derrickman on the biggest H-6 categori oilrig. By doing that I work 2-4 , meening I have a lot of sparetime. No problem spending cash on this fantastic hobby


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Im working on the Northsea as a derrickman on the biggest H-6 categori oilrig. By doing that I work 2-4 , meening I have a lot of sparetime







. No problem spending cash on this fantastic hobby










That's really cool!


----------



## k_orbz

New here.. =)

I work as a theatre practitioner here in the UK. or scrub nurse in the US.


----------



## Volvo

I'm a student, enrolled in a local Polytechnic.

I offer PC assembly, troubleshooting and repair services, so I have some form of income.

Managed to build enough PC's to cover the cost of my sig rig.


----------



## jrockut83

Physics major working on a PhD. Got the master's last year so hopefully by the time I'm 30 I will be out of school. Thank god I'm done with classes and can just do research! For anyone that's interested, I do laser scribing of semiconducting and metallic materials with a general purpose being the interconnection of solar cells for monolithic integration. Yeah, even I have trouble remembering what the hell I do!!!!


----------



## vAcc

Computer Engineering student in Greece. Hello to all!


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrockut83*


Physics major working on a PhD. Got the master's last year so hopefully by the time I'm 30 I will be out of school. Thank god I'm done with classes and can just do research! For anyone that's interested, I do laser scribing of semiconducting and metallic materials with a general purpose being the interconnection of solar cells for monolithic integration. Yeah, even I have trouble remembering what the hell I do!!!!


So basically finding new ways to build solar arrays at a cellular level?


----------



## AK-47

IT student
Last quarter in school


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I own a PC repair / IT consulting business here in Philadelphia. I would link all of you to my website but I try to keep my personal and business interests separate. Sorry!


----------



## Ding Chavez

I'm a stock market trader (derivatives). Not as glamorous as it sounds.


----------



## Le_Loup

TSR - Shaw Cable. - Troubleshooting Analog cable, Digital cable, dct's, dcx's, Internet docsis 1.1, 2.0, 3.0, wifi gateways, cisco & motorola. Also troubleshoot phone services, dpt's ie, sbv5120, sbv5220, arris 502/602g models, and some slight sbm work. I'm a front line troubleshooter. And in some cases to the odd old person, miracle worker... no joke...

- Le_Loup


----------



## to_the_zenith

Just changed jobs last week... I don't really have a defined title at the moment, they just sort of chucked me in and said "fix it and help us". So half the week I do accounts payable process the other half the week I'm like a business analyst and providing SAP training to the purchase-to-pay teams.


----------



## bier

I currently work as a technical support in a mid-size company, handling company servers, and some helpdesk too. It's an okay job. Doesn't pay well though. So I kinda in search of a new job right now.


----------



## Miyo_inate

student. in progress to abroad to japan


----------



## Philly_boy

Unemployed atm....


----------



## ge512

BSC. Hons. Games Development student and self employed web developer and general IT consultant type dude.


----------



## TDogg

PWL = Professional Window Licker


----------



## JohnPrimeXXL

I'm a code monkey.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W_wd9Qf0IE[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## illusive snpr

Systems Analyst and part time best buy PC salesman


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ge512;11766380*
> BSC. Hons. Games Development student and self employed web developer and general IT consultant type dude.


What's BSC, hon?


----------



## raiderxx

Stay-at-home husband!!









I kid..

I'm a GIS analyst. GIS stands for Geographic Information Systems. Lots of fun! In simple terms I get to build cool maps and play with Google Earth!


----------



## gizmoronimo

I work 6 months double shifts as a fork lift driver, the rest of the year i fix computers & do whatever the h**l I want...








No...seriosly...I do....
Oh...sometimes i drive trucks & diggers....
and...I Create LAN parties for kids who want to learn about the computer stuff...mostly gaming though...









And if I'm not doing that, I try to take care of my poor neglected wife and kids....


----------



## Zeke311

I am disabled. Yeah, lucky me ... though it does give me a bunch of time.


----------



## t0adphr0g

Chairman and CEO of Toadphrog Computers. Also a Cisco Engineer and Network Administrator.


----------



## boom50cal

Highschooler. I do random work for my dad's friends to make money, i.e.: painting, auto mechanics, cleaning offices, etc. I do it for $10/hour for the most part. Funds me well


----------



## srsdude

I troll facebook.

or make random websites


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Sell performance car parts during the day time, make websites, game and harrass the girlfreind after hours


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purduepilot;11768785*
> What's BSC, hon?


BSC is usually BSc = Bachelor of Science
Hons = Honours

This is the British/British influenced system.


----------



## Zeke311

Yeah, ... I did the college thing, too. Have an Associate's in Criminal Justice (SUNY @ OCC, 1994) & Bachelor's in Public Justice w/ concentration in sociology/psychology (SUNY @ Oswego, 1997). Then I go & get myself injured on-the-job just over 9 years ago ... ^^^ Again, lucky me. ^^^


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeke311;11815337*
> Yeah, ... I did the college thing, too. Have an Associate's in Criminal Justice (SUNY @ OCC, 1994) & Bachelor's in Public Justice w/ concentration in sociology/psychology (SUNY @ Oswego, 1997). Then I go & get myself injured on-the-job just over 9 years ago ... ^^^ Again, lucky me. ^^^


DId you get shot or something?


----------



## [email protected]

I'm in highschool , have plays drums for 2 bands, DJ and produce Electronic Music.
Am hopping to go into college.


----------



## Sircles

i build gaming computers for www.wired2fire.co.uk and www.beastcomputers.co.uk its good fun


----------



## rtop2

I am 15, but have a job at a local ski mountain making 9 bucks an hour. Also do computer repairs for my town and surrounding ones for 20 bucks an hour. Life is good at 15!


----------



## hondajt

I'm a porn star.

J/K. I'm unemployed, but I meet up with Palmela Handerson every now and again.

lol. I'm really bored...

I sell car & truck parts. It's like "Pimp My Ride", but for ********.


----------



## Ross_uk

work full time in the SBS


----------



## FlawleZ

I'm a computer technician/help desk/web designer and I do my own PC repair/system building on the side. I do a little bit of everything IT.


----------



## Lelouch

Student, I work in IT at my college (yay $7.75. LOL). Happy with the job, not the pay, but thats another beast







.

Other than that, my rig came from my refund from my loans and budgeting lol


----------



## scaz

I work at a bank because I love the hours. I do c#.net programming and SQL server admin.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

i walk in front of cars an sue the people who hit me.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subliminally incorrect;11816598*
> i walk in front of cars an sue the people who hit me.


You sure you don't live in America?


----------



## Wingzero

Network Engineer for Intechnology.

Also do a bit of C++ and general IT repairs on the side.


----------



## Tig Ol Bitties

Mechanical/Manufacturing Engineer

Use a lot of Solidworks and do some basic programming through SolidCAM. I also get my hands dirty with manual machining (Bridgeport mills and manual lathes) as well as the operations with automated machines (CNC's and FDM machines)

Woohoo!


----------



## H8R-AID

I'm a business solutions specialist supporting a high-volume print & document production facility. I try to make sure our software, hardware, and processes cooperate - of course, they never do.


----------



## rubicsphere

Senior (finally!!!) at University of New Mexico studying Biochemistry. I just got accepted into medical school so I guess I'll be a doctor one of these days.


----------



## Mongol

I sit in the corner and look at the paintings.


----------



## steadly2004

Nurse, or man-nurse = Murse


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire;11815259*
> BSC is usually BSc = Bachelor of Science
> Hons = Honours
> 
> This is the British/British influenced system.


Gotcha. We call it BS, which kind of annoys me because technical degrees are much less bulldungy (BS) than arts degrees (BA).


----------



## eurotrade07

I'm a retailer of weapons and tactical gear....


----------



## itzzjason

currently unemployed college student at Baruch College in NYC

can't fund my hobby but i have built my own rig and 4 for my friends


----------



## GeorgieFruit

Still a full time student, though I guess I'm not terribly behind for having majored in fashion, philosophy, electrical engineering, audio, and finally, computer science









CS brings the moneys. General software dev, web dev, flash, general tech support, database maintenance, etc


----------



## Chilepepper

I currently work at a local chain restaurant as a Host. I hope to get into a college or university this fall and then figure out what I want to do with the rest of my life.


----------



## fencer

I live from Google, 4 real


----------



## cenos

I built and run pungle.org


----------



## Rider85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlenut*


U.S. NAVY living the dream. have no worries and the family is taken care of.


Dude, Sweet! And Thanks for your service to our country


----------



## Sgt.Collins

I run and operate my city's pinecone museum... I've had an avid fascination with pinecones ever since I was a boy.
I hold the guiness book world record for largest private pinecone collection.


----------



## Clipze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g*


Chairman and CEO of Toadphrog Computers. Also a Cisco Engineer and Network Administrator.


are you serious about the ceo thing?


----------



## andycludge

ima student yo.


----------



## Electric

Student at Jr. High. But I want my career to have something to do with technology.


----------



## TheBigC

I am a professional troll.









(Just kidding, actually in High-School.)


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

I've held small unimportant jobs as a restaurant worker when I was in high school. Now, I'm a computer engineering student at Virginia Tech as well as a candidate for the United States Military Academy. I'm hoping to become an Army officer, but if that doesn't work out, I've always got computer engineering as a back up







.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins*


I run and operate my city's pinecone museum... I've had an avid fascination with pinecones ever since I was a boy.
I hold the guiness book world record for largest private pinecone collection.


What city is that?


----------



## Internets

I am a professional baller.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

I play black ops and starcraft.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets;11893444*
> I am a professional baller.


Does that mean you use your hands to play with balls for money, or what?


----------



## gd350turbo

Photographer


----------



## aravi_992

18, currently full time student studying double diploma in I.T network and system administration. hoping to get a good job in I.T then get my self a killer rig. right now too broke to upgrade







.


----------



## Shishani

Studying Aviation to be commercial Pilot , As a hobby i repair computers and now having fun overclocking


----------



## Volvo

Student.

Part time PC technician.

Basically, I do freelance repair/assemble jobs.

Freelance photography too.


----------



## JCG

I'm a student, doing an extended diploma in Networking at the moment. Working as a cashier in a local supermarket, which is pretty good enough for now when in comes to my finances. Does occasional PC repair jobs here and there as well.


----------



## infuzija35

Hi


----------



## Spunkybd

I work at a PC repair shop, currently trying to get microsoft and cisco certified.

Sometimes i work roofing jobs with my dad.


----------



## RiiiE

im tat dood tat cat do anyhng riht n dose cumercls


----------



## mekaw

Currently student in university but I'm a bicycle mechanic


----------



## Exarphcoman antabitom

I was an IT Technician for a Law Firm in England, until I broke my hand and got fired whilst I was on sick having operations on my hand.. that was the end of 2010! bad year!


----------



## pelplouffe

Student as a Network Engineer at triOS College in Canada (**** college......) And Work Full time at a local computer shop, Get a bit discount but not enought to make a diference

Starting project with some partner for a Free WIFI internet for anyone in the region paid by adds.... Hope that willl pay later...


----------



## Maximillian-E

High School student in Southern California where I am in several classes dedicated to computers. Next Year I am going to take a CISCO networking class there.


----------



## Lostcase

Systems Admin at Big Red and Air Force reservist.


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shishani;11897099*
> Studying Aviation to be commercial Pilot , As a hobby i repair computers and now having fun overclocking


Props, Same here!


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Trucking Dispatcher.... Not fun.... I work 0800-2359 Mon-Fri.....


----------



## jamesschmidt82

I am a roofer with a bad back who thought school was pointless. Now I am 28 years old hurt every morning have no job security and just found a reason to write a country song.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lisa123636;11904566*
> Mobile Phone Exchange
> Ever since people began purchasing and using the iPhone, they have been trying to figure out how to download music to their iPhone without spending too much money.
> iPhone 2.0s official carrier is AT&T. However, not all individuals are satisfied with AT&T or they simply want to choose the same carrier that their family and friends and using. That is no longer a problem because the 3g iPhone can now be unlocked. By unlocking the iPhone, youre free to choose the carrier.


Can you read this?










Were you sad when Bambi's mom died?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82;11906808*
> I am a roofer with a bad back who thought school was pointless. Now I am 28 years old hurt every morning have no job security and just found a reason to write a country song.


Roofers always have good tans and get to work outside. I'm pasty white and if I'm lucky and it's a clear day I can lean around the corner and get a view of the mountains from my cube.


----------



## Internets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purduepilot;11895839*
> Does that mean you use your hands to play with balls for money, or what?


No, it means I am a young BOSS.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets;11907848*
> No, it means I am a young BOSS.


Oh, okay. Congratulations on your success. What field are you in?


----------



## xidious

Nutrition counselor, I mainly work with girls with eating disorders.


----------



## Jebbel

Interactive Media Design Student/ Freelance Animator/Motion Designer.


----------



## PyroBob

Design Engineer and Technical Writer by day...engine tuner by night.


----------



## handmadeandroid

interactive media developer


----------



## wire

College Student. Work part time as a Package Handler at FedEx Express.


----------



## jdcrispe95

I'm a technician in 2 internet cafe's 
1 in Croydon, London. Called: PC Vision
2 in Wallington, London. Called: World Internet and Telecom








I'm only 15.


----------



## yytellmey

I am working in retailing line

basically photography and PC gaming is my hobby


----------



## x_bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xidious;11908056*
> Nutrition counselor, I mainly work with girls with eating disorders.


Living the dream, I see









I'm a Computer Science student for 6 months an year.

For the other 6 months I'm a .NET Developer for a multinational trading firm. (We were ranked the tenth best place to work at this year by Glassdoor.com







)


----------



## frazieje

software developer. Primarily Java EE.


----------



## SupremeGC

Desktop technician 1 at a bank


----------



## joman2055

I am a student studying Mechanical Engineering

During the summer I work at a garbage company as a mechanic for $32.65 an hour usually 45+ hours a week.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Jobless hobo who does a little PC work for my family's business when they are overloaded.

.... I wish I had a job. Will take offers







I can do anything except standing on my hands.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joman2055*


I am a student studying Mechanical Engineering

During the summer I work at a garbage company as a mechanic for $32.65 an hour usually 45+ hours a week.










lol*** I work as an engineering intern in flight controls design/testing/certification for a commercial aircraft company in the summers and get like $24. Though to be fair I got $6500 relocation bonus.


----------



## Mongol

Self-employed vendor of recreational phamaceuticals.









I keed! I keed!


----------



## mst3k

Director of Product Development for an internet marketing firm. It's interesting, and I have an office with my name on the door, yaay!


----------



## Bastyn99

Substitute teacher in grade school. I hate those little bastards (well, hate is a strong word) but its like 35$ an hour and I'm uneducated, getting paid to sit in a chair and watch other people read, so thats pretty sweet though.


----------



## Khaotik55

I sit at home and go to high school every day.


----------



## CovertCover

Freshman at college, studying IT and CS. Plan on transferring to Carnegie Mellon in a couple years.

Got a internship at Motorola this summer, pays something like ~$30 an hour. Before that, money from my parents and Vector Marketing (ever heard of CutCo Knives? haha)
Quote:


> Self-employed vendor of recreational phamaceuticals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keed! I keed!


Recreational Pharmaceuticals you say









Eh, there's nothing wrong with smoking da refer.


----------



## thrash408

Network Specialist, I do a little of everything. PC's, Macs, Servers, VMware, Cisco router/firewalls/wireless. I handle 15-18 small to medium size networks.

As i said, pretty much anything you need in a decent network i've had my hands on :/


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CovertCover;12010424*
> Freshman at college, studying IT and CS. Plan on transferring to Carnegie Mellon in a couple years.
> 
> Got a internship at Motorola this summer, pays something like ~$30 an hour. Before that, money from my parents and Vector Marketing (ever heard of CutCo Knives? haha)
> 
> Recreational Pharmaceuticals you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, there's nothing wrong with smoking da refer.


Vector calls me at least once a semester to ask me to work for them.


----------



## XiZeL

IT executive at Starwood hotels and resorts


----------



## Andalusia

I've been into high end audio for many years and fixing most anything electronic, mostly computers, for friends ect. Now I am looking to build a comp for me and my daughter wants me to make one for her also, Love a new challenge!!!!

Seems to be I can make what I want instead of buying a pre-made and then changing it to meet my needs

Soundcard-optical output, ect.............


----------



## l337sft

Im 19, im a chef at steak 38, i live on my own and im also a freshman in college, i plan on getting some kind of degree in 3d animation. I really want to work on video games, they fascinate me. I still have some decision making to do.


----------



## CovertCover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Vector calls me at least once a semester to ask me to work for them.

















Yeah, it's a *****ty job, yet I made $1,200 in my first week. Then couldn't find anybody to buy anything.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CovertCover;12011059*
> Yeah, it's a *****ty job, yet I made $1,200 in my first week. Then couldn't find anybody to buy anything.


$1200 a week is pretty darn good. Though if it's not steady, then that's iffy...


----------



## Rob06

I work as a full time law enforcement officer with the state and I am a part time fire fighter with the county. I love computers, but to my colleagues I am still in the closet.


----------



## theproodnoob

assassin for hire and in my down time iam your local friendly cable guy


----------



## Ghostcracker

i study Medicine , i want to be a Gastroenterologist


----------



## 161029

I go to school







.


----------



## /Ben

I work 32 hours in a warehouse. In the shop we sell electronics; TV's, game consoles, PC's, laptops etc.


----------



## loki_reborn

I put the bubbles in Coca-cola.


----------



## elkku

school


----------



## tombug

Machinist making special things.


----------



## Atomfix

I'm an Adult Learner, doing a course in IT Systems Support "Diploma"


----------



## thunndermonty

high school freshman. was working a 250,000$ sound system locally but i am moving so today was my last day


----------



## Naberus

Commerce grad and now I.T. Student (MCITP)


----------



## yannickhk

MBA business management and started my own business in Hong Kong (I am from France)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlockZoR IV

im on the dole at the moment, but im hoping to join the RAF as an aircraft technition, failing that i have apprenticeships in programming and plumbing lined up, and if they go to pot, then im going to go back to college and do ict level 3


----------



## logan666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82*


I am a roofer with a bad back who thought school was pointless. Now I am 28 years old hurt every morning have no job security and just found a reason to write a country song.


dont worrie im just like u i feel your pain lol im a roof tiler been doing it 8 years


----------



## Captain Razer

usually I do gaming "gmod for most of the time", editing movies, make silly parodies, although I still suck at it, it IS really fun!

sometimes fixing broken old neighbors computers and the most interesting one so far was an old Pentium II computer installing Win98 trying to get it useful! it needs a driver for every F**ing thing even a flash drive, he uploaded a vid about it check this link


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klugdogg;12029810*
> i work for qantas


Cool--what kind of work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV;12040992*
> im on the dole at the moment, but im hoping to join the RAF as an aircraft technition, failing that i have apprenticeships in programming and plumbing lined up, and if they go to pot, then im going to go back to college and do ict level 3


Aircraft maintenance is good stuff. I dabbled in it for a while before getting kicked of USAF officer training for having bad hearing. Really enjoyed the maintenance side, but decided to go with engineering as a more assured way of getting my dream job with Boeing. You'll definitely enjoy it, though.


----------



## Mattroid

I'm the Director of Tech Support at a small software development company. It pays the bills and manages to support my gaming obsession. I'm only recently getting back into PC gaming and modding, but holiday gifts (money) helped to totally overhaul both my PC and my wife's


----------



## jbalsa2

While I cant really call it a job, I am currently in flight school working towards my private pilot license. (I'm going to be fully licensed this summer)

While i'm only 15, I've logged maybe 120 or so hours, and I hope to work for some major airline, but who knows


----------



## MaCnRYdER

hmmm I currently in High School, I'm a senior gonna go off to college when I finish. and take care of my son (yes I'm a teenage parent) thats why I cant spend money right now on my rig or anything else unless its school related.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I work for eBay.

Yes, I work for eBay and all the companies it owns (Paypal, Skype, eBay Classifieds, Kijiji-Canada, Gumtree-Australia ect, ect.)

I work from home, and when I feel like it, I go to the office depending on my shift...or if it's snowing outside or not


----------



## Toransu

Currently a college intern, but I did used to work in web development. Paid off some bits of my rig there...


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbalsa2;12050729*
> While I cant really call it a job, I am currently in flight school working towards my private pilot license. (I'm going to be fully licensed this summer)
> 
> While i'm only 15, I've logged maybe 120 or so hours, and I hope to work for some major airline, but who knows


Kudos to you for getting started early! I did an intro flight when I was 14, but didn't get serious until I was 18 during the spring semester of my senior year of high school and the following summer. Started training in May and passed my checkride two days before I went off to college in August.

What kind of flight school are you using? I'm not familiar with Canadian regulations, but 120 hours is a bit high for not having your license yet. Just concerned for you because there are a lot of "flight training academies" out there that like to rip people off. I did my training by joining a local flying club with a Cessna 172 and a Piper Cherokee 140, and hiring a freelance instructor. Finished everything up with about 60 hours. Just saying...


----------



## jbalsa2

Right now i'm at the edmonton flying club on a 152.

The reason for my high hours is because I actually finished my flight training quite a while ago, but I do allot of flying just with my permit only, and that keeps me current until this summer where I can actually take my written and flight test.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


Right now i'm at the edmonton flying club on a 152.

The reason for my high hours is because I actually finished my flight training quite a while ago, but I do allot of flying just with my permit only, and that keeps me current until this summer where I can actually take my written and flight test.










That's good to hear. You ought to get a CFII and start doing instrument work. IIRC you have to have instrument to fly at night under a Canadian license. It's also a great thing to have, since you'll find that you're probably never really going to venture too far from home without instrument.


----------



## ii Wingman

Student, taking computer science in grade 12, also I work at a grocery store making no money at all. :|


----------



## dcshoejake

I'm working at Mrs. Gerrys for the next 2 months as a temp job. ($13 an hour aint bad)

May I get deployed to Kuwait, really simple, looking forward to spending 2 months getting certifications in Qatar.

After I get back its college, looking at becoming an IT Technician, still unsure.


----------



## ddd778

4th year college student majoring in psychology working in a home care program.


----------



## I am from Caspiar it sunk

I have a job at a company called Alpo. We make dog food products.

When we are about to release a new line or a new version of an existing line of dog food, I am one of about only 6 or 7 people in the company that they trust to actually taste the food and test it for flavor.

It is not a fun job, but it pays $125/hour, even when I am not tasting dog food, because nobody really wants to do it.

I report back to the "blenders" (that is the technical term for the people who are the dog food chefs) and advise them on changes to make that will most likely be preferable to various members of the canine family.


----------



## redhat_ownage

wow really? bro i need that job im sooo broke right now i would do anything.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

I own a Media productions and Graphic Design Company. But my speciality is Graphic design and Photography.


----------



## qbical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I am from Caspiar it sunk;12119667*
> I have a job at a company called Alpo. We make dog food products.
> 
> When we are about to release a new line or a new version of an existing line of dog food, I am one of about only 6 or 7 people in the company that they trust to actually taste the food and test it for flavor.
> 
> It is not a fun job, but it pays $125/hour, even when I am not tasting dog food, because nobody really wants to do it.
> 
> I report back to the "blenders" (that is the technical term for the people who are the dog food chefs) and advise them on changes to make that will most likely be preferable to various members of the canine family.


this seems weird since i would think the dogs tastes are much different then a humans. sweet a$$ pay though

I design datacenters for APC and sell the UPS's, PDU's, A/C's, Racks, etc... that go in em.


----------



## Grumby21

de livery driver for pizza hut but waiting for an opening at compusa


----------



## I am from Caspiar it sunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qbical;12146424*
> this seems weird since i would think the dogs tastes are much different then a humans.


I guess that's why dogs never beg for "people food" when they are eating near them.


----------



## Nicklandscaping

I own Nick's Landscaping in Spring, Tx.


----------



## I am from Caspiar it sunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicklandscaping*


I own Nick's Landscaping in Spring


Who owns it the other 3 seasons?


----------



## SirBash

I'm an EMT for the local county ambulance service. I get to play around on my laptop at work if I wish. I have to work extra to be able to afford any new computer parts


----------



## djzeus

I work for a semiconductor company that makes chips for cell phones and other communications hardware. GaN, AlGaAs, GaAs, InGaP are just a few substrates we use. My job is to work in the lab and do the testing, as well as develop better test methods.


----------



## I am from Caspiar it sunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djzeus*


I work for a semiconductor company that makes chips for cell phones and other communications hardware. GaN, AlGaAs, GaAs, InGaP are just a few substrates we use. My job is to work in the lab and do the testing, as well as develop better test methods.


I thought it was very cost prohibitive to manufacture with Gallium Arsenide as a substrate?


----------



## Soggysilicon

Lead mechanic and QA inspector for an airline in the states...


----------



## Tunapiano

I'm an IT Tech working towards my CCNA to become a Network Engineer.


----------



## jach11

going to High school next year and going to learn either Cisco networking, CAD, c++, Java or Robotics ...


----------



## Smoblikat

Canoby Lake Park + birthdays + christmas + begging = My job? im 16


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Sadly I work in fast food at the time being since no one else is hiring anywhere near me for IT.

As a side job I build/fix computers and design websites. Currently building a server to host the websites on to get rid of the middleman. ;D


----------



## BAW662

You do not have permission to view this topic


----------



## madsushi

I'm a network engineer for an IT consulting company.


----------



## Methos07

Usaf!


----------



## Cole19

System Admin for an IT Consulting Firm.


----------



## Hogwasher

I am a tire builder at a Michelin Plant, It pays real good for a high school educated smuck like me.

Wish I made more money to do more stuff to the PC but I usually get around $300 a year to spend on it, I also have a couple of kids that eat up most of my money.

But I have to say besides having to use my back to make a living this is a really good job!


----------



## YannieBoy

PBX Operator


----------



## Dorkseid

I listen to people whine about how they have to have telcom network equipment now, now, NOW, or else the entire network will fail. And it's always equipment that was discontinued a decade or so ago. So of course, the only way to get it would be to sell your soul.

In other words, I work in logistics.


----------



## djzeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I am from Caspiar it sunk;12185461*
> I thought it was very cost prohibitive to manufacture with Gallium Arsenide as a substrate?


Not sure on the specifics, but I think that GaAs is the standard substrate to work with in the industry, other than silicon of course. It really all depends on what technology you are developing for.

Now, GaN on the other hand, some 3inch wafers I've heard go for over $200K retail depending on the yield.









And yes we've broken a few wafers in our lab:doh:


----------



## luchog

I'm a general-purpose tech geek workin' for the Evil Empire (aka Microsoft).


----------



## BMorrisSly

Well I'm still in college in the UK. I know what I wanna do afterwards though. After this year I'll leave to go into full time work to earn some cash, then after I've done chilling I'm gonna join the RAF as a technician or something like that.


----------



## hollowtek

i go around neighborhoods terrorizing young children and women as a hobby. then i'm on my pc all day gaming. but it's hard nowadays because i have so much damn school. sigh the good ol days.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

i walk in front of moving cars and sue the driver for hitting me. its how i paid for my sig rig.


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *identitycrisis;10213583*
> I am a "Controls Specialist". Whatever that is...
> 
> I work for a systems integrator, we design electrical and control products for just about anything. We have done a subway extension in Los Angeles, a Vertical Lift bridge, Power Management, Keurig coffee pod machines etc...
> 
> I do a lot of AutoCAD LT work on drawings, and I design and program touch screens to control machines, and monitor data.
> 
> i want to get into IT of some sort, my ideal job before taking my current one was at EMC installing equipment.


I work for EMC as a Customer Engineer... Its nice.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I am from Caspiar it sunk;12119667*
> I have a job at a company called Alpo. We make dog food products.
> 
> When we are about to release a new line or a new version of an existing line of dog food, I am one of about only 6 or 7 people in the company that they trust to actually taste the food and test it for flavor.
> 
> It is not a fun job, but it pays $125/hour, even when I am not tasting dog food, because nobody really wants to do it.
> 
> I report back to the "blenders" (that is the technical term for the people who are the dog food chefs) and advise them on changes to make that will most likely be preferable to various members of the canine family.


----------



## ezveedub

I travel around and get dispatched to repair and report on vehicles that the dealers can't fix for a car manufacturer.


----------



## TheCondor13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kasuza;9255283*
> BS degree in Biochemistry and Molecular Biology --> entry level researcher!! Salary is okay but happy with my jobs. I spent my money into high end home theater from TV to receiver and speaker. Small amount money to computer and gaming.


I appreciate people like this







small amount into computer and gaming (for those that can't see his sig he's rockin a 980X and CF'd 5970's that are running HP's 2560*1600 monitor. Clearly just a small amount haha)

I'm a server technician for Hewlett Packard going to school for Information Technologies with a major in Computer Hardware Systems. I do the usual geek stuff "fix my internet" and "I have a virus" problems for friends for free unlike some other selfish people on here hahahaha (only kidding) I worked as the supervisor for geek squad for all of three months before I realized that was a waste and those guys couldn't distinguish the difference between SATA and SCSI


----------



## BeerPowered

US Airforce Living overseas oh yeah!


----------



## derickwm

Chillin at Seattle University.

I work in the IT department, mostly for classrooms and events that go on throughout the year.


----------



## TheBigC

I deal computer parts in the back allies of Compton.


----------



## pitbull99

I'm 29 and I'm a contract welder/underwater welder/oil rig welder. My wife don't want me to leave for contracts because I have to leave for months or sometimes a year and she makes lot more me so I said FK.IT.!. It was cool in the begining when we were young, but since we got older she wants me home














, so she ask me not to work and stay home dad.














I fix computers and now I'm thinking of going to school or a trade school to stay home or work close to home, but have no idea what I need to study I need a career that pays better than my old one. 88K or at least 65k! Any Ideas


----------



## GundamWZero

US Military....

Army, specifically.


----------



## GH0ST3R

Howdy, names Ghoster, newby to the forum.

Im a drafting studen and a level desingher in my spare time.

Just made my first AMD build and id like to say its @ucking sweet!
Take it EZ.

Ghoster


----------



## wildfan84

Hey. Im 26 and i am a city bus driver. Cars and hard machines are my second passion.


----------



## confed

Working in Retail as a Logistics Team Leader.


----------



## RushMore1205

IT consultant here, I travel all over the world, supervise server moves on large corporation level, data centers Etc...
Have contracts with Nvidia, MartinLockhead, Cisco, Intel, yahoo, just to name a few, job is great get to see the world make great bussiness relationships, and the best part is if I ever decide to get an inhouse IT job, wount have a problem


----------



## antuk15

Electrician


----------



## punceh

Mechanical engineer


----------



## geekmatt

I'm 13, I am a full time student and I occasionally build custom computers for clients, I am my friend's tech support( I built his computer too actually) and I get money from birthdays and other fun events!


----------



## Nicklemile

Semi Truck Driver


----------



## topgeek

I own an IT services company in Boulder Colorado (topgeek.com - hence the user name







)


----------



## darthjoe229

Majoring in Information Technology, hopefully getting a job at UNH's Interoperability Lab this summer. That place is off the hook


----------



## Bull

I sell Wine in the Retail Market


----------



## Leo Renard

I'm an assistant manager for a restaurant.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leo Renard*


I'm an assistant manager for a restaurant.


I used to be a waiter!









What kind of food do you guys serve?
Do you have any stories about some shenanigans that have erupted there?


----------



## zomgiwin

what i do for a living is i work with high functioning disabled people
basically, i meet up with a guy, and we go with a group on the bus and do activities, go eat lunch etc
its pretty cool, just started last week
used to be a bench monkey at a tech shop


----------



## fibre_optics

I am an apprentice IT technician, hopefully will become a full technician when its finished in October! only on Â£95 a week though ;D


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

Software Support Engineer


----------



## lucifer666

im at college to become an Aircraft Maintenance Engineer
i love having a sheet metal shop around
its so handy


----------



## iSeann

Welcome to this **** forum! lol jk









I'm a sad guy who sits on my computer all day!


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucifer666;12295536*
> im at college to become an Aircraft Maintenance Engineer
> i love having a sheet metal shop around
> its so handy


Which college? I did the AMT program here at Purdue for a couple of semesters. Fun stuff.


----------



## yellowpiano

i just got in college this year and i'm studing informatics & telecommunications.
completely newbe in pc world (a year ago didn't know the term cpu)...

so i have an intel celeron 3.20 GHz, 540 MB RAM and windows XP


----------



## arcticTaco

Product Engineer at a semiconductor company (sustaining/improving components after release). It's not desktop/laptop processors, but it does give me a lot of insight into all the Intel/AMD news, and a decent idea of the ridiculous hours my counterparts at Intel are probably working right now with the P67 recall








Just graduated.
And I know you're not listening since this post is 169 pages long and you've only posted once.


----------



## pRenoM

I'm 18..I'm an Apprentice Glazier for the Union and I make 15 an Hr(Just started a month ago) and get a 2 dollar raise every 2 months or so until I reach a certain period. I Go to a school once a week and work 3-5 days out of the week..Most the guys I work with make 50-60 an hour so in 3-4 years I'll be getting that once I'm a full journeyman glazier..Pretty sweet since most people don't know what a Glazier even is...My dad would put in overtime and would average out 70 or more an hour sometimes..But he was doing it 30 years or so.


----------



## M1 Abrams

Aviation
My office is predominantly @ 500 ft agl.
First I saw of this thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowpiano*


i just got in college this year and i'm studing informatics & telecommunications.
completely newbe in pc world (a year ago didn't know the term cpu)...

so i have an intel celeron 3.20 GHz, 540 MB RAM and windows XP










welcome to ocn









Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Primary flight instructor?


Flight instructor rating,no.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1 Abrams*


Aviation
My office is predominantly @ 500 ft agl.
First I saw of this thread.


Primary flight instructor?


----------



## 95birdman

US Air Force - Airfield Management

I supervised a Geek Squad center for 3.5 years before the USAF


----------



## Greensystemsgo

I make pizza.
I repair computers, home/home office and medium sized business
I work at a server repair facility.
I do yardwork and shingle houses if i have free time
also full time student.


----------



## sockpirate

-Full time student at New Mexico State University
-In the bachelors program for social work
-Personal Trainer
-Amateur Body builder
-Play a lot of Black Ops
-If im not in front of my computer or in class im in the gym.


----------



## Mello

I manage a computer sale/repair store.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

full time student
part time cook
full time outcall pc repair
part time unix/wintel server maintenance/repair/warehouse organizer

busy life







im actually repairing server boss's spare laptop, bad mobo. He has 3 laptop at all times in case of a failure he doesnt have to have any down time.

and i also posted in this thread 2 days ago. Oops.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12332865*
> -Full time student at New Mexico State University
> -In the bachelors program for social work
> -Personal Trainer
> -Amateur Body builder
> -Play a lot of Black Ops
> -If im not in front of my computer or in class im in the gym.


what about sleep?


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I do a lot of things for a living. Number one is website design and creation locally and on the net. I also deal with hardware/software things locally and build computers for customers online. I also own a half a dozen on the books businesses dealing with computers or the internet. I also run a dozen or so websites of varying topic that makes me some money. But I basically buy and sell military surplus both foreign and domestic as well as anything interesting. A farmer near me has ammo cans and crates and other stuff some brand new so I basically go up there, buy stuff for .10 each and sell it for $10 or more lol. Some of the things he makes me buy for more, but the ammo crates he literally has a 3 story stack of two sizes of crates.

It all pays for my hobbies, yes.


----------



## liljoejoe54

Im a Union Laborer working construction. I mainly do excavation but have also done office builds.


----------



## CRAZY HORSE

I sell Real Estate...bank foreclosures. I have very little time, but used to enjoy building computers when I was younger. Now, I just like having a smoking fast rig that I didn't buy over the counter.


----------



## Geemaa

Full time student - Graduating this June with a BS in Computer Science @ DBA
I also work full time as a manager at a restaurant. I'm also certified via ILDPH in sanitation :/
I also work out 4-5 days a week @ the gym for a good 2 - 2.5 hours
I also like to drink the vodkas








Really don't have enough time nor the will to play games when I get home, more so just like to sit down watch some youtube, browse here and listen to music. Although there are a few good games that are coming out this year that might get me back in the swing of things.

Yup, I'm hoping to find a new job after June somewhere in the IT world


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV*


what about sleep?


ha ha i try and get 8 hours a night , if im lucky i get 10!


----------



## jwab1981

im at college at the mo training in cisco comtia A+ and fixing pcs for extra cash. With hope to open my own shop up soon as all the one's near where i live know nothing about gamming they all think pc's are for somthing called speadsheets and stuff. Funny thing is never found one of them when killing fock in BFBC2 so cant be that important. lol









jwab1981


----------



## MIKEVALL

What the??? Why did you guys give him rep??


----------



## beantastic

I work for a help desk as my day job and I am a freelance PC technician at night. I am also going to school and have 2 kids and a wife so personal computing takes a back seat quite often.


----------



## Jayce1971

I'm a (an unemployed) union Teamster. I haul the materials, equipment, and personnel needed to build petroleum and natural gas pipelines as well as other large energy projects. And I play shooters







. If I could find some generous sponsors, I would do this full time!


----------



## spawn447

cable field tech


----------



## lambecrikas

Computer Science Engineering student


----------



## itzzjason

student at Baruch College and afterschool tutor for 4th grade and above
i cannot afford this hobby with my pay


----------



## Sabis

Shoot chickens out of a cannon at airplanes.


----------



## mosi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sabis*


Shoot chickens out of a cannon at airplanes.


QA in jet engine production?









My day job's software engineering in a medium sized company. Most of the time it's fun, until some people get funny ideas. Then it's *** time


----------



## Sabis

I was TOTALLY kidding, but after Mythbusters and Blue Collar comedy tour, it's funny still. I'm actually a manager at an office max. Bleh.


----------



## yabo

Update:

I'm now the Tech Support department for a Ticket Broker website. One minute I can be installing ram, the next helping a broker upload his tickets, and the next could be troubleshooting a dying computer. I like that it's never the same each day, but, sometimes the work load comes in at once and, well, that's what they make caffeine for!


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mosi*


QA in jet engine production?









My day job's software engineering in a medium sized company. Most of the time it's fun, until some people get funny ideas. Then it's *** time










Gee, I sure hope they don't do that to every engine coming off the line!


----------



## selinna

hello and nice to meet everyone !!


----------



## spike6792

I'm in the Air Force and work in Financial Management..


----------



## Gigalisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spike6792;12406761*
> I'm in the Air Force and work in Financial Management..


You know, some people would be ashamed to claim that. LOL


----------



## Tovich

Application Eng.


----------



## superhead91

Computer science student and intern at a utility company.


----------



## 13G3ND

Assemble lights for semi's and army vehicles. I am also a student majoring in network security, but I will be switching once I earn my degree and get a bachelors in information systems.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigalisk;12406784*
> You know, some people would be ashamed to claim that. LOL


You know, most people would be ashamed to be a douche bag.


----------



## HanSomPa

Student. Sophomore in High School.


----------



## AMDMAXX

IT manager and part time computer teacher for a k-8 school. I fix everything well... but still get no respect... lol... I think its because I went to school there and some of the teachers taught me... :/


----------



## wooly

I'm a UPS man


----------



## KrisBKreeme

Senior in High School, computer technician. Lovin it


----------



## blackdevilsi

Im a Network Technician 1


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Student


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Student, Soon to be student with a job. Hopfully.


----------



## tat2monsta

Tattoo Artist for nearly 20 years


----------



## beers

Network Administrator

Just got CCNA and ITIL certified so hoping for some sort of promotion


----------



## AvengedG7x

I'm a Computer-Operator Level I for Scientific Games, International

And what's up everybody? First post!


----------



## dcyli

Senior in College going for a bachelors in Mechanical Engineering. OHH YEAHHH

I got a CCNA back in high school and I'm also a CLAD or Certified Labview Associate Developer.

DOUBLE YEAHHH


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Im a machinist. I make some interesting stuff.


----------



## Megas3300

A few months away from taking my CCNA. I am going to be an engineering intern at a large radio station for the summer. Then it is off to the University of Cincinatti for Computer Engineering.


----------



## XiDillon

Im still Working at a Ford plant practically as a janitor. Looking to go back to trucking locally


----------



## Killam0n

Computer tech (self employed) / odd jobs / backyard mechanic/ looking for part time work because I don't make enough money... yuck. Probably going to join the armed forces...

IF anyone legit is willing to hire me for computer repair, and have steady work I would move and do it, here there is just a slow market for computer repair work.


----------



## zaeric19

Electrical engineering undergraduate senior, I just started in January as an electrical engineering co-op (intern) at Harley-Davidson. I'm getting credit to work there as well as a paycheck, its nice to actually have money for once while being a student.


----------



## BSB27

I am a busser at a local restaraunt part time.


----------



## obama6493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1;9247180*
> since the recession i have been selling my body to larger women for a higher price. business is booming... literally


My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


----------



## zaeric19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer;9247191*
> My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obama6493;12468079*
> My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Megaman_90

I'm a student...I'm going to be a computer service tech.

I love this stuff.


----------



## mixxwell

Jeweler at Ben Bridge Willowbrook down here in Houston and Graphic Artist/Promoter for Stackwell Society Clothing Line.


----------



## raven117

full time student at the college of saint rose(CIS)

Tech for the college. Mainly networking and hardware related stuff


----------



## Behemoth777

Currently working part time at a fast food restaurant, working on getting my A+ cert right now, then going back to school in the fall to work towards a degree in engineering.


----------



## TrippinAlien

System Administrator in the Marine Corps. I fix computers and troubleshoot networking issues while getting yelled at.


----------



## lycwolf

Photographer, A/V technician (from conferences to concerts) and Student. I lived with my parents til I was 26, so I had no bills. Now that I've moved out, I'm not gonna be able to afford any of this awesome stuff for a while, unless my photography pays for it.

Yeah, life sucks... lol


----------



## 98uk

Just got a job in managing clients systems, in house systems and special software for a large digital marketing company. My first ever job


----------



## bleach

Lumber Yard worker. I would like to get a class 3 Licence, so I can drive those "big" trucks here.

All so get my CompTIA A+, network+, security+. (probably that is just the starter kit.)


----------



## Lost One

Construction worker.


----------



## Tidalwave62

Live with my parents- haha







Im 14 anyway... I fix a few PCs a day in the neighborhood, gives me a pretty good budget...


----------



## OptimusCaik

Freshman at USF. I'm fairly broke but since all I do is workout/study/play games/hang out i figured investing in a good PC isn't so bad after all. Hopefully this Hobby won't have to be supported too often... if you know what I mean.


----------



## microterf

I work with MRDD, I am going to school also right now, and I get the GI bill, that's what's funding my hobby


----------



## Live_free

I sell herione in dubai on the weekends. Other then that I am a student. :3


----------



## kenolak

Anything I want to. Usually anything that pays in tacobell giftcards.


----------



## goldboy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i37qkKEjVa4[/ame[/URL]]

yeh thats me....


----------



## obonicus

Software engineer at a large IT corporation.


----------



## bullethead

I work in the grain industry here i am loading train cars @ -35 without wind chill.


----------



## Ghilly

Network Administrator for local Government.


----------



## drBlahMan

Architect / Construction Manager


----------



## Wenty

EDM programmer and operator.


----------



## Recluse

Working at a gas station, but I'm 17 and got like nothing to spend my money on as you can see from my sig rig so it works wonders


----------



## Phoriver

Unemployed, full time student.. technically I'm taking Informatics but nobody knows what that is so I just say Comp Sci.


----------



## sp4wners

Engineer of Nanotechnology - unemployed right now


----------



## pangolinman

I busk on the street with friends.
Best of all worlds, get to play music and get paid, while being outside and meeting interesting (to say the least) people


----------



## gcampton

I'm currently a student (software dev). Was driving taxi's but I lost my license for physically threatening other drivers who were doing the wrong thing(pushing into queues, abusing their passengers, not helping old ladies with groceries, etc, etc) too many times.
Almost stabbed one driver in the face with a screwdriver he got so aggressive with me...
So yeah... now I'm not doing anything, trying to get on the disability pension. Which if I'm successful would mean I get a new rig, every fortnight if I wanted.


----------



## RAFFY

im a college student, student loans allow me to have my fun.


----------



## Xonipher

Highschool Senior, pc gaming is my hobby, as well as rc aircraft model building/flying, and playing guitar and drums.


----------



## davista111

Work for lightspeed systems europe







Support engineer For My Big Campus.


----------



## ned99

I'm a sales and editorial representative (I sell textbooks) at a large North American publishing company. I try and put away $10 each paycheck for computer stuff


----------



## xJavontax

An unemployed 17 year old high school Junior. My parents (occasionally) give me $20 a week for allowance, but I'm really bad with money. I have a hard time keeping my wallet closed so that $20 is usually gone by the next week.


----------



## yang88she

But for this restaurant


----------



## TylerJFisher

Currently, I'm a high school senior as well as a product defrosting technician at my local Tim Hortons. If it involves sprinkles, fondant or venetian filling; I'm your man.


----------



## jbrown

Work on UAV's and computers for the Air Force.


----------



## hokeyplyr48

lol chairforce


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


Engineer of Nanotechnology - unemployed right now










Oh! Would you mind if I messaged you a couple of questions? I'm actually interested in your field.

*ontopic*

I'm a student.


----------



## yang88she

he can't, he works for GI Joe


----------



## Rakhasa

University student!


----------



## GILavco

JV Lax coach for the highschool I graduated from and going to school. Which I hate


----------



## rasa123

High school senior heading to OU soon on an Army ROTC scholarship (hopefully).....so no income, not due to lack of trying, though.


----------



## Squabbler

Web designer / Front end developer

..and on the weekends I'm a Power Ranger.. that's right, a Power Ranger..


----------



## EqOpHater

Currently in the USMC. I have about 18 months left on my contract. Just about to take the CCNA exam and will be transitioning into School/IT.


----------



## beoagate

Sophomore at Amherst College pursuing a double major in Law, Jurisprudence, and Social Thought and Computer Science.

I have a part time job as a specialist with IT, and a summer job lined up to work IT/teach programming to high schoolers.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12572805*
> im a college student, student loans allow me to have my fun.












I Work for a Small Forging Company, i work in their Tool and Die Shop as a CNC Machinist. Get to play with Mills, Lathes, and BIG MILLS. I have one that i can drive a Grey Hound Bus on the table and have another one that has 3 tables, one which is a rotary table, that can support up too 70 tons of weight, others are stationary.








i love my job.


----------



## Nginx

I'm still in school. :/ I'm only 15 though. Yet I work with my uncle at summers, which makes me save some pretty nice cash for new tech stuff. I spend my cash on tech, like phones, PC hardware etc. I love buying those and unpacking, more so putting them to use.


----------



## Dr216

I own/run a small manufacturing company making transformers for Airfield ground lighting systems.


----------



## Simca

I'm rich.

Gets me by.


----------



## Mobius01

Pharmacist


----------



## Deadpool01

general mills. i make cheerios


----------



## evolart

I work on the show Outsourced. 3-4 nights a week / 12 hour shifts, answer about 15-20 calls a night from every outsourced company imaginable (Including 70% of the Fortune 500 companies).


----------



## _s3v3n_

Tech support on daytime and Gigolo on night time


----------



## FLUFFY1234

I make maps... you know like the one you used before you got GPS.


----------



## Nginx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLUFFY1234;12595280*
> I make maps... you know like the one you used before you got GPS.


You mean there was something before GPS? Damn, must have been somewhere around mid ages, right?


----------



## Huffbanger

RADAR technician-Federal Aviation Administration
I primarily work on RADAR, but I also cover everything from VHF/UHF radios to microwave links. If a plane needs it to land, I work on it. Enjoy your flight!


----------



## Wisenos

6 months/year : nothin (unemployed)
the other 6 months : working for BRP (can-am, sea-doo, ski-doo)


----------



## PhilWrir

Just got another job.








Ill be the head IT technician for the Tucson branch of AFNI starting on the 18th.
Lots of VOIP and Semi-Dinosaurs to work with. Fun times.
But for $13 an hour and Full Time im pretty stoked.
Definitley a step up from my Menial Hardware Specialist position at a tiny little IT Contractor/Computer Store.


----------



## InF3Rnus

Just as of a short time ago I became an official KFC Cashier
















Hahaha, full time student on the side >.>


----------



## SI51

Student, currently enrolled at Carthage College. However, I will be studying at Beijing Language and Culture University this coming fall semester and for the spring semester I will be at La Sorbonne - University of Paris.

Also, they weren't kidding when they say that the college years are the best years of your life! Wooohoo!


----------



## anthony92

Studying a Bachelor of Mechanical and Mechatronic Engineering @ UTS


----------



## BigJeebz

I'm a retired student and currently working as an "Industrial Athlete" according to my safety manager.


----------



## Bassdoken

Full time student and Colonel in the Industrial Reserve Army.


----------



## rstock

Hiya!

First post! (for me!)
Goods terminal worker with DB Schenker.
at 69* latitude in Alta, Norway.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Still in high school... Saved up my money for a year for my sig rig.


----------



## CoRuPt

Student, and i wash dishes at a sports bar.


----------



## Vman

I coordinate kids after school.


----------



## hytek9

I work on Alarm/Camera/Access & Fire systems for Financial, Government, Education & Commerical consumer base.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldboy;12528074*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeh thats me....


if u srs, im jelly


----------



## deadeyeduck

Industrial Mechanic officially, repair cellphones and computers on the side, sometimes do networking.


----------



## ShortySmalls

i work at a movie theather for 3-4 hours a week.. my last 2 week paycheck was $24.98


----------



## Tk7331

I push carts for a grocery store....Be jealous.


----------



## YouWin

Unemployed musician

www.youtube.com/zeblazed


----------



## Krymore

Work for the Goverment - Department of Veteran Affairs. Wont get rich, but the pay and job security is worth it.


----------



## owenmaxx

student/work


----------



## crunchie

Leading Hand Fitter for a contract mining company.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Just got admitted into Staten Island Technical High School. My parents have promised me a total amount of 1K if I got in and I did (Had to take a test similar to the SAT). Just built my rig with that money.


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Hello, I am a Security Engineer for a small corporate Consulting company mostly targeted towards Check Point Firewalls. We do upgrades and provide level 3 tech support for our customers. I also perform Vulnerability Assessments on many different types of businesses, including HIPAA and PCI compliance.

Even though I make a nice amount of money for my young age NJ finds a way to keep me poor. I wish I could fuel all my Computing needs, but its pretty much about every 4 or more years between builds.


----------



## twigg107

I work for the department of defense civilian.


----------



## ajmidd12

Project Manager for a very large and successful construction company. I build computers on my own time for fun and something to do besides playing World of Warcraft


----------



## dizzyscure1

Mechanical Integrity Inspector for BP/Chevron's Deepwater divisions GoM.


----------



## Ocnewb

Student / Part time Pharm-Technician and waiting for my gf to graduate her dentistry which only 1 more year







.


----------



## AIpha

Now, I'm Help Desk Support for my college. (Reset passwords, perform computer maintenance, etc at my particular campus.)

Just put in my two weeks at my 2nd job, as "Production" at Gold Star Chili, a chili restaurant in the Cincinnati Area, because I'm pursuing a Full time Position as an "IT Support Specialist" for my college. I am pretty confident that I'll get it.

Also, Full time Student.

It supports my habit pretty well, I don't upgrade very often.(Usually once every 1-2 years.) I'm starting to get bored with my current setup...so I may upgrade again.


----------



## JaggedMetalKrusty-O

I work as a programmer/draftsman almost full time. I am also attending a university majoring in computer science.


----------



## samus1677

Currently a student at a tech school doin computer and network technology.
dont have job currently i am looking for a entry level IT job if anyone can help me out


----------



## jarryullah

my job is to sit and look at paintings LOL old dialog
im a student and u can kinda tell that im low budgeted by my pc specs


----------



## The Architect

I am a student and an IT specialist for a website design company.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

i would love to show you guys what i do, but for company rights and whatnots, i cant. but you guys would flip if i showed you the CNC Machines i use at work.


----------



## bstover17

I am a pawnbroker and no it's not near as glamorous as they display on television. It's just as humorous though!


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984;12700158*
> i would love to show you guys what i do, but for company rights and whatnots, i cant. but you guys would flip if i showed you the CNC Machines i use at work.


For those not in the know, you may want to explain 'CNC'







.


----------



## johnmw1

Sorry to say unemployed for the last three years.







Suddenly made redundant, so have been trying to get into the mining industry ever since.

Ended up going back to college as a full time student (at my age) for 2 years to get my diploma in Geoscience, just finished, still looking for work.


----------



## crunchie

Plenty of mining work in WA mate







. Should think about moving?


----------



## gre0481

Wow, I haven't seen one of these threads before









Military: Logistics. I move stuff and people


----------



## joelmartinez

Me, I'm a bum, seriously


----------



## catcherintherye

I'm a thief. 55k last year tax free!


----------



## johnmw1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Plenty of mining work in WA mate







. Should think about moving?


Been there twice so far, not to live but to search for work and do other courses.

Spent about $20K so far on training courses, applied for approx 400 jobs in my first year of unemployment, bottom line is same old same old, not enough experience, and it always seems to boil down to who you know and not what you know, but hey I'm still knocking on those doors.


----------



## hollywood406

Working the dream job....... IT, so I play with computers all day and go home and play some more. The only downside is I have to work on Macs as well as PC's. I shouldn't complain though, without them I would be out of a job!


----------



## Taubin

I'm a second level computer tech for a very large computer manufacturer. The sad part is, I still don't make enough to buy a new computer


----------



## Bludworth

I am a customer service rep for an outsourcing company. current project: Humana.


----------



## Irongron

Network Admin for a K-12 school district for 15 years.


----------



## Aeschylus

Aerospace Engineer.


----------



## 06tb06

Currently unemployed. Hoping to get a job real soon.


----------



## jjjc_93

I'm a scaffolder, not very fun. It pays decently though, and once all my bills are out of the way for a while it will be able to support my hobby.


----------



## Jesse^_^

Unemployed, but sometimes works as a Mechanic in a Workshop


----------



## returned4good

Bouncer at an "internet cafe".


----------



## bananapeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpfighter;9247217*
> I am working in a circus as a clown (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , and in free time I work as a truck driver.... kinda scary huh... clown driver


LOLLsz.

I'm unemployed college grad. Anyone hiring engineers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeschylus;12782541*
> Aerospace Engineer.


Yea me toO! Is your company hiring??


----------



## TronRR

Hit an unemployment streak a year ago,so finishing college.

Computer Engineering Major...trying anyways.









Wish I was still working 9-5 though.So much cheaper than school,and money to spare.


----------



## JE Nightmare

auto tech, i spill hot motor oil everywhere then have someone else clean it.

edit: words, i'm bad at them.


----------



## Improvidus

Currently working part-time at the local hospital doing custodial work. I am also on-call so I get extra work quite often. Pretty decent job with flexible hours that I've had for about 6 and a half years now.

Looking to move into a tech job soon hopefully as I majored in Computer Electronics and earned my degree. I live in a small town of just over 8,000 and there are no big cities anywhere nearby. My options are pretty limited unless I move away from my family, but at least I'm employed.


----------



## Concorde105

I'm a student. I have low budgets. Oh well, I'm used to it; best machine I had before this one was a HT P4 at 3 GHz!


----------



## Sohryu76

Emergency Dispatcher...
Call 911 in my area, and i will send you the Police, Fire, or EMS personnel you need.


----------



## shadow02

I hang out in a factory they call a lab and make glasses all night like a good peon!








I also do some PC work/ builds, console customizations and anything else I can to earn some money.


----------



## HAGNK

super market cashier casual enough to keep my cravings for new hardware down


----------



## Jump3r

I am a full time university student final year of my bachelors degree of electrical engineering.

I work weekends for a large energy company as a undergraduate electrical engineer part of there magor develpment projects (building and managing Power Stations)

Pays well i have like no living expenses so i spend cash on gaming and cars


----------



## Kerian

Chemical Process Engineer for the recycling of used nuclear fuel.


----------



## bajer29

I am a construction project engineer. Graduated from University of Akron in Akron, OH with a 5-year construction engineering degree in 2009. I have no wife or kids so I can get away with living in a mid range apartment comfortably whilst buying components for updating my rig on a regular basis (every 2-4 months). I'm finally happy with my gamin rig as it stands, so I might just hold off on anything new (this year) and buy a whole new setup next year


----------



## t0adphr0g

Every dime I make is 100% profit. 
I have no bills.
My Inheritance has made me financially secure until my 90's.


----------



## eshold

I work for a manufacturing company that produces boom trucks--for working on power lines and such. Mostly doing electrical work.


----------



## mental.patient

Work for the NHS doing Payroll whilst studying AAT (Accounting) at college. Work keeps me stable, whilst building and selling computers and components is where i earn my drinking, holidaying and weekly changing of sig rig money.


----------



## Nlclock

Freelance webdeveloper and web designer in my free time.

Still going to school, learning for webdevelopment.


----------



## amang

Anybody's full time accountant here? Plus, online marketer


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnmw1*


Been there twice so far, not to live but to search for work and do other courses.

Spent about $20K so far on training courses, applied for approx 400 jobs in my first year of unemployment, bottom line is same old same old, not enough experience, and it always seems to boil down to who you know and not what you know, but hey I'm still knocking on those doors.










Knocking on the wrong doors. The company I work for are hiring all the time and generally, experience is not an issue.
Good luck anyway







.


----------



## eternaldj

I manage an internet cafe


----------



## excalibus

civil construction machinery operator







enjoy my job - kinda like playing with tonka toys in the sand pit when I was a kid only the toys are a lot bigger









Well and truely funds my computer habits


----------



## Nonchalant

IT support (hopefully soon to be Comms support)


----------



## Track

Ex-soldier (Communications, Computer Administrator, Basic Combat).

Part-time self-stock broker/investor/currency exchanger.

Currently deciding what to study and based off that which university to go to.


----------



## EvanPitts

Engineering Technologist and Electro-Mechanical Repair Technician, currently working for a large health care corporation.


----------



## _TRU_

full time dad part time IT tech


----------



## teajayyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g*


Every dime I make is 100% profit. 
I have no bills.
My Inheritance has made me financially secure until my 90's.


..looking at your rig, i believe you. lol


----------



## voidwarranty

HI OC.net users

New to the forum, have been lurking the computer case section for a while now, figured I should actually post, and this would be the thread to do it in. I am currently working in a fab producing computer chips. I know it sounds glamorous with the twelve hour shifts, and bunny suit. But it pays the bills, and lets me live my overclock dream, paycheck to paycheck


----------



## Djmatrix32

I am a full time student at the moment.


----------



## Joneszilla

Bean counter.


----------



## Ksireaper

Helpdesk\Tier 2\Tier 3 agent for NMCI.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

architectural engineering student "4th year" and working in construction.


----------



## SwingSwing

Piping Material Control in a company that build Oil & Gas facilities.
My interest for WC started from here .


----------



## Anton338

I'm on my last year in High School.

Crank dat unemployment.. just spent the last of my money on my Noctua a few months ago lol so no more money in my bank. I'll be looking for a summer job soon.. probably at best buy or something. It'd be cool to do what I love for a living; fix people's broken-down, old, dusty computers. ^.^

I'll be studying Electrical / Computer Engineering next year.


----------



## tout

Floor maintenance - I strip, wax and clean floors.


----------



## techiegurus

Desktop Support Manager for a small Hedge Fund in NYC, NY.

Cheers


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faisal11iraq;12865466*
> architectural engineering student "4th year" and working in construction.


Nice! I bet there's a lot of construction going on in Dubai...


----------



## lp75220

I fix cars at a cadillac dealer. Its a beating. It pays very well some weeks.


----------



## Slim Shady

I'm a welder/fabber, hence the argon/helium signiture


----------



## blasphemy

i deliver car parts for big car dealers.. the pay is crap.


----------



## ganjiry

im slightly(lol) disabled so spend as much time as poss on my pc, ALL THE TIME


----------



## cptjharkness

Im a General Communications Engineer.
I do all kinds of stuff from installing massive data networks (Am Cisco CCNA Certified), CCTV installation and service, Digging up roads and running underground & overhead cables, Servicing Equipment on Mobile phone and other masts and structures (NARC Approved Mast climber), Carrying out service calls for large national and international companies on a subcontract basis (mainly telecoms) and the installation of Satellite and Microwave Links.
Its a great job but includes long hours, am on call out ALOT on 2-4 hour response times and do ALOT of driving!!! Still it pays for PC games and a nice house.


----------



## Pendulum

I'm a professional hobo at the moment.
I'll be going to college for my Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer certification [MCSE] along with a couple dozen others and I'll be working as an IT repair doing tons and tons of server/computer repair and networking for businesses around town.
I'm debating on if that's what I really want to do as the few I know in person who work this sort of job love it, yet hate it [understandably] is it really that stressful?


----------



## goldboy

I am currently a student at University (aka College)

I work part-time as a bouncer/doorman ~ pay is decent/work is easy


----------



## aintlion

I sell computer parts on websites.


----------



## AMv8(1day)

War Profiteer.
Not sure how else I would explain being a government contractor.
Specifically a Field/Network Engineer. Pays good, jobs interesting and rewarding at times.
They pay me to fly all over the world and drink my way through every continent but Antarctica, I really couldn't ask for much more.


----------



## TitaniumClocker

Retail channel marketing team for Intel







Looooooots of benefits, great hours, superb pay, one happy guy!


----------



## Garvani

Work in computer store as a tech. Get wholesale prices on parts, good pay, relaxed workplace where i do as i please (to a degree). Cant complain!


----------



## ProdigaliNKGaming

Project Planner.


----------



## Jason33w

I maintain unmanned aerial vehicles for the US Army!


----------



## Hysteria~

Computer Technition for an engraving company. It's a pretty laid back workplace.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i used to be a powder coater and sandblaster finished up that job and currently studying civil construction @ tafe so hopefully 1 day become a civil engineer


----------



## znarf

Hi my name is znarf just join here yesterday and i'm an engineer


----------



## G-n00bus

Hi! Currently a part time student while working almost Full time as a Grocery store Supervisor. It kinda sucks.


----------



## FearSC549

Sell crap on ebay, OCN, and various forums.


----------



## hobo9830

Deputy LED Screen and Video Technician on a Major musical. I find the good money, and spare time to lurk on this forum very damaging for my hip pocket


----------



## full_force1986

I'm a sheetmetal tradesman. I work with steel, stainless steel & aluminium.


----------



## MuzicFreq

Live-in babysitter for my sister XD
$300 free room and whatnot. Also will be DJing soon >.> I need $600 for software and controller lol


----------



## mothug

ground handler at the airport and study 3D Animation


----------



## SadSoul

Iam a graphic deisgner an I make plenty to play with


----------



## Chuckclc

Nothing. Absolutely nothing. And its everything I thought it would be.


----------



## G. Callen

Student and Fire Fighter.

Hate the student part, love the fire fighter part







Don't make as much as you'd think... Yet


----------



## Valafar

Process Technician in Plastic Injection Molding. I set up, process, and troubleshoot machines that make parts out of plastic resin. Has been my occupation for roughly 14 years now. Decent money and pays the bills and funds my computer obsession.


----------



## donkru

Full time student at Westwood. I save every dime I get and then dump it into my three vices, Guitars, Computers, Games!


----------



## SgtMunky

hehe I have had a couple of posts in here as my jobs have changed, but now I am STAYING a quantity surveyor


----------



## mrp0p1nfr3sh

i sell computer components at a chain in the united states. the damn job funnels my addiction. ive gotten some sweet ass deals too.

Corsair 800D $75 
Corsiar hx650 $10
ati hd 4870 $40 just paid 100 bux under rma and got an hd5870 woohooo.
ocz 650 watt psu red $40 returned and got a hx750w for only 10 bux more.
dell laptop for $150
37"tv for $200
macbook pro with applecare for $1000 out the door including taxes.

Feels good man.


----------



## CHEAPnNASTY

I drive forklifts, load and unload trucks and sort freight, not the most stimulating job on the planet but it pays some of the bills..


----------



## xSeany

High School Diploma... Best Buy Mobile Consultant. 
Next year I may start going to college, for art(photography).


----------



## Hacksword

I am a technical manager at a big arcade. I love my job.


----------



## scienide

Forensic scene of crimes technician........keeps my hobby going, but if I didnt have two daughters, a wife and 2 German shepherds then, I could buy top end goods...oh to be single....







.......lol


----------



## fg2chase

US Army NCO.


----------



## myrtleee34

Electrician


----------



## BigFrank

Electrician here also.


----------



## BWG

Mortgage Loan Officer and own a LLC doing computer repairs, builds, upgrades, and whatever else I am capable of.

Currently getting a BA in Science.. Multimedia Development & Design. 4.0 GPA!


----------



## picool_cs

Full time student.
I love DOTA.


----------



## kham31

GIS Analyst/SDE Administrator = Geography/IT nerd


----------



## RJ1D

i work at a local radio station as an announcer


----------



## lambecrikas

I burn my parents money







(college student)


----------



## dy3p

Registered Nurse..


----------



## Jdi2004

I just started as a consultant at an IT firm as an Enterprise Solutions Architect.


----------



## vipergod2000

I work as a Procurement Analyst for one of the largest IT companies.


----------



## L D4WG

Army - Infantry - 5th year (since I was 17)


----------



## XSCounter

Economics & Finance student @ York University, UK. Final year.


----------



## jungjoon

graduating college this year! onward to grad school.


----------



## capoa

Hearing people and get paid .


----------



## Noctizzle

Im an IT technician for a medium sized IT Firm.

My job role is R&D Trainer and i teach 16-18 year old apprentices =). Im only 19 myself.


----------



## shadow19935

I eat and breathe for a living?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG;13055741*
> Army - Infantry - 5th year (since I was 17)


How did you enjoy Afghanistan? Totally sucked for me..


----------



## Engin

Process engineer in a petrochemical plant.


----------



## DMGDeed

Stage musician. I get paid loads per night for playing the trombone in a sparkly tie band in front of people with too much money. It can be either insanely fun or insanely soul destroying. After another couple of months of gigging, I'm going to look at finally having a decent rig. The rest is going into savings/other stuff.

I could get a basic tech support job, but I don't want to spend the last of my youth being tied up in misery.


----------



## AMv8(1day)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;13082770*
> How did you enjoy Afghanistan? Totally sucked for me..


I probably had a much better time than either of you but then again I got paid and was a noncombatant.


----------



## ]V[/\/\eG/A\

CTO of a small software development company.


----------



## Aabhas ABL

Many of guyz i read are full time student.... Even i am but /...

How did you managed a Core i7 system?????

im struck with a Pentium D 805... but ive a laptop powered by an i5....


----------



## vspec

Computer Tutoring.


----------



## Forsaken_id

I fix this kinda stuff:

























https://www.advantest.com/aac/index.html

Engrish FTW:


----------



## AMv8(1day)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13107974*
> I fix this kinda stuff:


I've seen way worse. wait until the 1.5 ft false floors are so overpacked with cabling that the tiles are bulging up.


----------



## MechanicalHand

194 pages and OP still has one post. Looks like the government succeeded again.


----------



## Weasel555

I think I posted in here awhile ago *shrugs*.

I work currently as an Industial Engineering Technician for a major us retailer of sporting goods. The pay definitely supports the hobby.


----------



## Muntey

I work in a butchery. It sucks.

Next month I should be working in a Computer shop that a guy I know is starting up, if things pan out alright. I'll also have more hours, so I can buy some better components!


----------



## Kirby1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long.


This plus part time student. Work at home. Dont make a lot. Need to find better way to advertise.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMv8(1day)*


I've seen way worse. wait until the 1.5 ft false floors are so overpacked with cabling that the tiles are bulging up.


Lol, yeah. Not with cables, but with ice buildup from leaking LN2. Open floor tile, look under, see Antarctica, and roll eyes.







Ours are 2.5ft for air and piping flow.

Minor catwalks cover our tester/handler cables.


----------



## peezysc

I run one of these all day.


----------



## midwaybluejay

I'm a Supervisor Electrician from a small network to 911 call center. small shack to high rise. 33 years in the trade and 26 years with some company.


----------



## Freightweight

I'm a mechanical engineer working at general electric aviation.
I'm on the combustor design team.


----------



## heelsparky0501

Full Time student in Electrical Engineering. Also have a part time job


----------



## InvalidUserID

I win for a living.










Honestly though, I'm a VMI manager.

Yup, job pays for my bills, my hobbies and my girlfriend.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13107974*
> I fix this kinda stuff:
> 
> https://www.advantest.com/aac/index.html
> 
> Engrish FTW:


Lol! I love the sticker language.
Engrish, funny!
What equipment are the photos of?

That's why I switched to Microwave Radios for transmiting frequency and energy. : )


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13116370*
> Lol! I love the sticker language.
> Engrish, funny!
> What equipment are the photos of?
> 
> That's why I switched to Microwave Radios for transmiting frequency and energy. : )


There are even better ones like, "do not get on for a precise equipment" (one of my faves).

Most are on various Advantest handlers such as M6542 and M6741 and testers like the T5581 and T5593. The first couple are of a T5586 Dram tester.


----------



## Lostcase

IT pimp


----------



## returned4good




----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13116370*
> Lol! I love the sticker language.
> Engrish, funny!
> What equipment are the photos of?
> 
> That's why I switched to Microwave Radios for transmiting frequency and energy. : )


jinglish?
(jackie chan english)


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heelsparky0501;13116286*
> Full Time student in Electrical Engineering. Also have a part time job


Same here


----------



## deegon

I'm a dirty old welder from New Zealand
ten years on and not blind


----------



## SKl

Im a software dev








till uni in sep anyway







.


----------



## Viridian

Currently a student and bound to be a student again as I'm popping off to University to study Game Programming.


----------



## Blackbirdx58

3D artist


----------



## 98uk

I be a technical analyst for an international advertising and marketing business. Basically, I figure out why our advertising software won't work (we build it for clients), how best to deploy it and deal with clients using it.

Databasing is fun.


----------



## phaseshift

lots of very interesting jobs in this thread, when I made my account here in 2009 lets seee

I was in the Marine Corps, contract was just about to end. Had a pay check every two weeks which was good.

Now, I'm a veteran going to college, the gov pays for my tuition and books and throws me a little something something as well as I get disabilities on top of that every month so I'm making enough to fund my hobby as well.

My motto..JUST LIVE!


----------



## MisterMalv

Environmental contractor for a German company, contracted to another German company, working in the UK.


----------



## EnzoLT

Asic design engineer. I design chips. Pretty much translate rtl to physical metal.


----------



## Darqside

wow


----------



## Sonic-Boom

Aircraft structures maintainer. Besides the shipping to japan, I can support my hobby. Though, I put more money into my skyline than computer.


----------



## Sonorously

Soon to be freshman at University of California, Irvine. I'm planning to double major computer science and chemical engineering (or computer engineering).


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterMalv;13159447*
> Environmental contractor for a German company, contracted to another German company, working in the UK.


The company I work for is German. They are a bit control crazy, don't like delegation at all!


----------



## MisterMalv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;13159481*
> The company I work for is German. They are a bit control crazy, don't like delegation at all!


Tell me about it!


----------



## wumpus

disregard women, acquire currency. 24/7 three hundred and sixty five (and a quarter) days a mofo year

I know, my occupation is exhausting.


----------



## Anarqi

Student at UMKC, and security officer. My job somewhat supports my hobby...actually no it doesn't.


----------



## manu97416

Nothing lol


----------



## manu97416

oh i play wow for a living
XD


----------



## scotishhaggis

Cisco networking eng

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## black!ce

student


----------



## madalin

Future architect . !! Can't wait to have my own office !! yay !


----------



## kevin7898

a mechanic in the Canadian oil sands in alberta and a student pilot


----------



## LocKDowN2222*

Stage management, and digital designer at The Media Theatre (just finished up a show with Wanda Sykes for 3 months, great time!) We also have a pretty cool upcoming season with some more celebrity talent for next season. My hobby of computers is somewhat related - I take care of their computers and maintain the high-end ones that run all the video and graphic work I do for performances and the theater itself. Fun job, high stress, though.


----------



## Maysam

Student studying computer engineering!!


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


disregard women, acquire currency. 24/7 three hundred and sixty five (and a quarter) days a mofo year

I know, my occupation is exhausting.


You a priest?


----------



## smorg

It technician ^_^


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

I'm a supervisor at a foodbank. I teach firstaid, forklift, and I'm one of the safety auditors there.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Im back in school again


----------



## anichols7

Real estate appraisal.


----------



## pepejovi

I study computer science for a living. Hoping I'll get a job that either lets me build rigs, do programming or some graphical stuff...


----------



## Spooony

Sanitary Technician


----------



## travis2ninja

Hello... I'm new here. I left school beginning of year 11. Now I go to Tafe and am studding I.T cert 2,3,4 and Diploma...







Also have a job at K'mart..


----------



## joelmartinez

job, i wish i'm stuck in grade 9


----------



## Ithanul

Work on jet engines, but hopefully later this year take some art classes on the side though.


----------



## Spooony

Well looking at the where are you from post and this post there's a lot of unemployed bums on this site


----------



## cabledog2tuff4u

Quaility control for GM PLANT...........


----------



## Mike431635

I'm a spy for the CIA

Jk.. I'm an accountant, I handle everything you can imagine for 10 multifamily housing properties. For 2 weeks out of every month I work 80-90 hours/wk then it dies down to ~35-40. Good $ but looking to transition into something with better work/life balance


----------



## morencyam

I work in the fireworks industry. I personally don't get to handle any explosives. We do all the behind the scenes work for professional fireworks shows. I build the circuit boards that the actual fireworks plug into, which then plugs into a main communication module, which is plugged into a laptop that has the entire show pre-programmed. All we have to do then is hit start and sit back and watch the magic. You can see all the equipment I build at pyromasterllc.com

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## vCole

Engineering Support Sys Admin for a top Storage Vendor


----------



## 179232

I waste my parents' money









In all seriousness, I am a high school junior.


----------



## Blue6228

Lead Broadband Technician for Charter Communications in Denton, TX.


----------



## FrisTech

Work as an IT Service Desk Analyst full time, doing four ten hour shifts at Bayer in Robinson, PA. Love doing what I went to school for.


----------



## SethCohen

I am currently at high school!


----------



## dutchgenius

Program Manager at Microsoft in the Xbox Group


----------



## LaserJock

Laser "guru": global field service (when it was fun to fly) to sales to acct mgr to business development mgr to consultant. I think I need to change industries?


----------



## Nexus6

Retired DJ/Music Producer
Currently in school pursuing my MBA


----------



## cinemur

Video editor


----------



## Valoel

I am currently making a living on loosing money


----------



## Icekilla

Male escort, and proud of it









j/k college student, computer engineering


----------



## cmurda25

college student/ contractor assistant


----------



## grishkathefool

IBEW Electrician, Local 369

But I'm not laid off atm


----------



## Trickymaster

College student. How can I afford a new rig? Simple. I don't enslave myself with one of those ridiculous mobile contracts. Saves you about $2,000 a year. But hey.


----------



## Bonfiggy

eCommerce Sales Coordinator for an electronics wholesaler.

If only people knew what things _really_ cost to buy.


----------



## Waffleboy

High school student, next year will be college student studying Computer Science. I do computer repair work a bit occasionally too.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickymaster;13374138*
> College student. How can I afford a new rig? Simple. I don't enslave myself with one of those ridiculous mobile contracts. Saves you about $2,000 a year. But hey.


$2000 A year?!?!?!?! Are you buying like 4 contracts at once? That's $166 a month which is about £100 a month.

I've got a really top end contract on a HTC Desire (theres like one contract higher than mine) when it first came out, with 24 hours worth of calls a month, unlimited texts, unlimited internet and it costs me £35 a month which is $700 a year.

Also I'm an IT Hardware manager.


----------



## Weasel555

http://www.overclock.net/new-members/725610-hi-what-do-you-guys-do-143.html#post11494050

Posted late last year, been promoted since then. Industrial Engineering Technician currently with no degree







Guess I got my lucky break. Part time student at a community college currently, looking for the end goal to be nuclear engineering. My job is fun, validating, and pays for my hobby quite well.


----------



## Turbobutts

Nothing really. Living pretty much off child allowance and student support which are both incredibly easy to get around here as long as you're still 27 or younger and attend any kind of school, college or university or receive job training. I wonder when I will finally stop mooching off others. Probably not anytime soon, that's for granted.


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

Service Desk Analyst at Cincinnati water works.


----------



## selectstriker2

Software Engineering student at K-State, doing a software development internship this summer


----------



## Moonzi

Network Analyst for a Reinsurance company.


----------



## macca_dj

Foundry Man
I Play with Green Sand and Liquid (Molten) Metal


----------



## jonnyquest

Graduating highschool this year mooching off parents and just won a lawsuit of 200k first thing I bought was my rig pretty good year


----------



## Cammel

i work for the government that is all i can say.


----------



## 98125

Peon for comfort suites


----------



## Calaros

Network Engineer for Time Warner Cable


----------



## vesley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


Graduating highschool this year mooching off parents and just won a lawsuit of 200k







first thing I bought was my rig pretty good year










Just wondering. No need to answer if you don't want to.

But why was there a lawsuit ?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I live the dream

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Radiologic Technologist R.T.(R)


----------



## gadget_lova

Structural Engineer


----------



## KRAZYTRUCKER

Independent trucker


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


Graduating highschool this year mooching off parents and just won a lawsuit of 200k







first thing I bought was my rig pretty good year










:/


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Full-time university student right now, but I also work part-time in the university's Computer Services department, mainly working on student's computers.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

metal fabricator specifically on motorcycles and motorcycle parts. i tattoo as a hobby as well as build and repair desktops and laptops.

being that i live in california and i have a daughter things are a bit rough but i get by i manage to support my family and keep my hobbies alive but as i said things are pretty rough. i believe that if you dont work hard to get were you want to in life than you will never really know your strengths weaknesses and wont appreciate things as much. so in other words im happy doing what i do and working as hard as i do especially for my lil girl.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Retail and Computer Support (Mainly repair and advice).


----------



## Modus

Security guard







I make slightly above minimum wage(11.50). No complaints. I spend most of the day kicking skateboards off the property and reading overclock.net.

looking into joining the military reserves in a couple of months.

final goal is to join a police force.


----------



## tinker77

Brand New Dentist!


----------



## DaClownie

I run the Automated Material Handling for a Gillette manufacturing plant


----------



## Davinci.ccy

I am a fresh graduate currently working as a UNIX (Solaris) technical support engineer.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Currently Mechanical Designer/Engineer for the nations largest railcar manufacturer.


----------



## Bradeno

I'm a Systems Support Analyst for the Alberta Health Services in Calgary.
(Canada)

My benefits pay for my computer upgrades (minus the tax), so things are good


----------



## frycicle

In college for Computer Engineering. Soon I will be making the processors I am overclocking right now.


----------



## Bouf0010

Aircraft Maintenance Engineer on the CC-130J for the CF.


----------



## frycicle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonorously*


Soon to be freshman at University of California, Irvine. I'm planning to double major computer science and chemical engineering (or computer engineering).


Plan on being there 7 years. Good luck getting both those degrees.


----------



## thurmjos

Hey, I used to be a computer engineering major...but ended up switching to Industrial Engineering instead. Still love the computers though.


----------



## Bi0H4z4rD

I just poke ppl until they give me a GPU for free or such









Just kidding, electronics technician and studying industrial engineering









BR


----------



## djsi38t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinker77;13449214*
> Brand New Dentist!


Funny how so many people make an account here because of this topic.
I am willing to bet this guy doesn't post again for a while,if ever.


----------



## PatSharp

Probably a bit of a random one, but mental health nurse.

Pays for the hobby easy but saving for a house atm so trying not to spend too much!


----------



## ZonderZout

I'm a web application developer at a government agency. So take it easy, have some coffee first, have you filled in this 30-page-form yet?


----------



## alawadhi3000

University student in my final semester studying Bachelor degree in Computer Science.


----------



## syntax32

Receptionist/ pharmacist for a veterinary hospital


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie;13449586*
> I run the Automated Material Handling for a Gillette manufacturing plant


Gillette>Schick


----------



## nzftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1;9247180*
> since the recession i have been selling my body to larger women for a higher price. business is booming... literally


Soooo, you gotta number?


----------



## devilduck

US Navy Aviation Electricians Mate


----------



## speedfreak01

I am in the united states army im an 88m (truck driver) being that i have a kid and wife i don't have the money to do new builds all the time but enough to upgrade semi often.


----------



## sKiLou

I am an Architect intern for a small Design Firm, currently studying for my state license. Taking my 1st exam (*7 total*) in 2 weeks. Looking forward to complete all *7* by the fall of this year


----------



## Narokuu

US army vet of 4 years (joined when i was 18) tried to go to ITT tech in Houston but sadly the student loans were not in my favor and only received 1 year of schooling. i now use my military Skillz as a Zippo Manufacturing Security Officer in Bradford Pa love it, it great exercise and it funds my constant need to tweak my system addiction. plus i get to have a beer once a week with the owner of Zippo. not a bad career perk


----------



## mountainking

In school. Applying to pharmacy school in the future. Here's to pushing drugs down everyone's throats. *cheers*


----------



## serothis

Just got my bs in cs with a minor in philosophy. No job as of yet.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Currently Employed as a Firefighter/Paramedic.. And I do construction on the side.


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


since the recession i have been selling my body to larger women for a higher price. business is booming... literally


^
Win!

Anyways, I myself am a Student, No way in hell am i able to buy parts that fast without saving, But apparently I saved up enough for a GTX 560 Ti, next gonna upgrade my Monitor.


----------



## konoii

I'm currently an unemployed college student lol. Haven't had a job since '08 when the recession hit... No one will hire me since I don't have much work experience.. Mostly because no one is hiring







Two more semesters left of college, after that, hopefully I can land a job


----------



## SuperJeffe

Seems like everyone's in school. Making me feel older than I already do









Software Dev Manager at a Natural Gas company. I have a need for gadgets! Haven't built a custom computer since college so here goes again (not saying how long ago that was lol). So that's what I am going to do for a little hobby project!


----------



## Tyrker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *serothis*


Just got my bs in cs with a minor in philosophy. No job as of yet.


They have bachelor degrees in Counter Strike?







j/k

Navy man here. Started as a Nuke, now a Corpsman







.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *konoii*


I'm currently an unemployed college student lol. Haven't had a job since '08 when the recession hit... No one will hire me since I don't have much work experience.. Mostly because no one is hiring







Two more semesters left of college, after that, hopefully I can land a job










Same here, unemployed uni student since 2009, no one hires you if you have no work experience, getting work experience requires being hired... infinite loops.. not so amusing when you are stuck in one.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Network administrator/technician for an IT support company that services local small and mid-sized businesses.


----------



## Atompunk

Self employed installing and servicing burglar alarms and CCTV. Spend lots of time in people's homes and McDonalds (working, not eating







)...


----------



## serothis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tyrker*


They have bachelor degrees in Counter Strike?







j/k


but only in counter-strike, I would have to get a masters to get a degree in cs:source.


----------



## Doom

Admin and Tech support for a small design company, also build custom rigs and repairs on the side.


----------



## andymarin

Work as Health Informatics Nurse at Penang Adventist Hospital... but passion in computer way before became Nurse...


----------



## Boyboyd

I work in the family business as the IT manager / accounts clerk.

The IT manager is my un-official title though









The pay isn't fantastic, but I enjoy it and i care because how well it does affects my life outside of work.


----------



## skyravr

I work at a Big Water distribution and sewer company. Drawing plans for renovations, checking if the contracters do their jobs as they should, calculating contruction prices and all. Actually everything that involves repairing and renovating and installing new conduits. Pays great and love the job







.


----------



## spacewarrior

I work for Toyota as a motor vehicle techncian, it's ok sure as hell keeps me busy lol


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacewarrior;13548821*
> I work for Toyota as a motor vehicle techncian, it's ok sure as hell keeps me busy lol


I used to know someone who worked at that Toyota plant


----------



## drufause

System admin.


----------



## Dieux Soldat

UCI MC Level II Tech
Small Business
Contract IT
Classical Instrument Resale
Cable Wholesale
Web Development
Wells Fargo Merchant Processing Agent
Geek Squad Tech


----------



## bobbyjones

school...school...school..


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

High school teacher.


----------



## Segovax

Professional midget wrangler.


----------



## Drenlin

Delivery driver for Pizza Hut : /

Not a bad gig, really...


----------



## ikem

^ i deliver for pizza ranch

volunteer fire fighter

and full time student


----------



## Xenthos

Student Nurse, I work in the hospital from time to time as a student, until I graduate.


----------



## zzM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drenlin;13558252*
> Delivery driver for Pizza Hut : /
> 
> Not a bad gig, really...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13558296*
> ^ i deliver for pizza ranch
> 
> volunteer fire fighter
> 
> and full time student


I'm a full time pizza delivery driver too along with part time college student. People may think of delivering pizza as some job for teenagers but I make enough money to support my wife and daughter and supply the funds for my technology addictions.


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

I work at the movie theaters, as a box office cashier... Although that's only when I'm off in school lol. When I go home for the Holidays/Summer Break I work at my dad's recording studio and at my grandparents store's.


----------



## ltrevo

Work for Asus in warranty department. Wages is semi good but can never get to buy high end rig as they are very expensive in Malaysia.


----------



## ElementR

Fire Sprinkler Designer


----------



## NagoDesi

Bean counter/Asset Manager for multi-billion dollar international chemical company.


----------



## tianhui

Professional Car Thrower

Just a HS Student.


----------



## knoxy_14

gering fort laramie irrigation i deliver water to farmers lol


----------



## thysol

I am still a student at Secondary School.


----------



## jsc1973

Editor of a group of three community newspapers near Goldsboro, NC. That's what pays the bills. I've been in that business for 18 years.

Full-time student, although taking this quarter off, studying information systems. About a year away from graduation.

For the past 13 years, self-taught computer assembler and fixer for hire.


----------



## ibfreeekout

So because I'm too lazy to search for my post and quote it, I'm just going to make a new one XD

Just got hired by HostDime about two weeks back. Current position is Server Analyst I. So far it's pretty good. Had basic experience with Linux going in and now I'm already learning so much just from sitting and down and exploring servers. Pretty fun job and certainly hope to stay with them for awhile.


----------



## frW

Software Engineer


----------



## -javier-

Marriott Hotel.


----------



## reflex99

Professional Homeless man/street begger.

But really i am a full time student.


----------



## damxi0

I recently graduated from college. Unemployed actually lol


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Student


----------



## wooly

courier (ups)


----------



## ryanbob1234

Student/It technical support


----------



## Techprimus

full time student @ VSC (computer systems management)
part time desktop administrator
part time maintenance worker
both for a large Bed & Breakfast


----------



## maximus7651000

Law Enforcement full time w/degree in criminal psychology
IT part time w/degree in computer science
Full time member of ACS and CSN


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooly;13608573*
> courier (ups)


you must get your online purchases really quick


----------



## wooly

heh. for my current build I ordered from an online retailer that used UPS, then phoned the guy who covers my area and met him as he came off the motorway for my goodies


----------



## noahmateen1234

Full-time student at the University of Iowa.
Currently double majoring in a BS in Astronomy and a BS in Physics

In the summer I work at a super wealthy golf/country club, where I make good money because of tips.
I also just applied to a couple openings at the Apple stores around me. (Hoping to get a good discount so I can buy a new iMac and Macbook Air), still a hater on the iPhone though.


----------



## Francis w parker charter

i learn for a living. actually am doing a project on overclockig right now.


----------



## timma100

Like the thread idea







I am a student as well, currently studying for my associates in computer electronics. For work, I do tech support for cloud computing systems.


----------



## SausageDawg

Help Dad with his picture framing business, self-run computer repair buisness.
Pretty much the extent of work for my age








(I'm 13)


----------



## PcKiller

I used to be a O/O OTR trucker, but have retired at age 49.


----------



## DAI_JAZZER

nothing as minorities have taken all the jobs available from me


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAI_JAZZER;13609369*
> nothing as minorities have taken all the jobs available from me


you know what this means right?


----------



## SaintC

Visual artist..


----------



## Stileth

Financial Analyses.


----------



## charlie97

Currently I'm 14 so nothing special- computer repairs and custom computers


----------



## XFZhong

Job one: Full time Uni student in England.

Job two: Research for a small company (two hours a week, expenses paid)

Job three: Build custom setups for people on budgets, cheaper than buying retail.

Job four: Selling myself







xD JK


----------



## Fortunex

Nothing right now, did construction with my Grandpa until last year, but he retired so I quit. Focusing on schooling right now, just graduated and hopefully going to BCIT in the fall for an IT course.


----------



## CL3P20

Project Manager for Ericsson..in the Bay area


----------



## Rogue Process

Network Engineer


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAI_JAZZER;13609369*
> nothing as minorities have taken all the jobs available from me


Well thats an invalid point, you are just lazy or not willing to do the "hard" or "dirty" jobs. Yes im foreign. Stop crying.


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAI_JAZZER*
> nothing as minorities have taken all the jobs available from me


Yes they where available to you but did you try and get any?

Probably not you just like whining about people trying to make a better lifes for them selfs.


----------



## Racersnare21

CSR for Sprints international dept


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAI_JAZZER;13609369*
> nothing as minorities have taken all the jobs available from me


so what are you trained for?

I'm recruiting at the moment...


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue Process;13618647*
> Network Engineer


Oooooooh I WANT YOUR JOB! lol going to train for a CCNA soon!

I'm an IT technician at the moment and have already done my N+


----------



## jona2125

EMT-Basic. In school to finish up Paramedic and FireFighter


----------



## PlasticMotif

Work for the State Dept. of Environment and Conservation!


----------



## KaseyJones

3rd year dental student. Remember to brush and floss your teeth! Seriously... I have seen some ****.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Accountant


----------



## IcedEarth

I have been an aeronautical engineer for 5 years now. To put it bluntly, I build war machines.

Although I have just applied for an internal position and I found out three weeks ago that I got the job as a project planner. So now I need to go out and invest in some shirts, ties and slacks to replace my overalls and I begin my new job this coming Tuesday.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13618826*
> so what are you trained for?
> 
> I'm recruiting at the moment...


are you looking for a student with nothing better to do for the next 4 months ?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAI_JAZZER;13609470*
> sorry but i cant stop my self quoting things in south park
> not to be racist but every were i go i see people from other countries mainly muslims


muslims or dark people in general?

and maybe they just keep jobs in the family, or are alot more determined


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13658917*
> are you looking for a student with nothing better to do for the next 4 months ?


nope - I need a couple of engineering technicians.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAI_JAZZER;13609470*
> sorry but i cant stop my self quoting things in south park
> not to be racist but every were i go i see people from other countries mainly muslims


You can come work with me, I'm a professional midget wrangler. I always need a good sidekick.


----------



## un1b4ll

I work for Apple Engineering


----------



## mike33884

Plumbing Contractor, General Contractor, Some IT Stuff, Specialty Medical Equipment Service Contractor & whatever else makes me the most cash.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


nope - I need a couple of engineering technicians.


aww, was worth a try !







- unless you mean computer engineering lol


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


aww, was worth a try !







- unless you mean computer engineering lol


'fraid not - although they will be working in a couple of datacentres...


----------



## Lindyrig

Retail Cell Phones Sales... Doesn't pay for the gas it takes to get to the job. Doesn't support my family without my wifes help and her income. Doesn't support any of my hobbies. But life isn't about money, its about being happy. Then we die.


----------



## milnrowlad

full time student, currently doing a computing degree, spending my student loans on my pc at the moment


----------



## milnrowlad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAI_JAZZER;13609369*
> nothing as minorities have taken all the jobs available from me


----------



## iZZ

Meh, I'm a student as well and it's not nice having your parents funding your obsessions and explaining why a GTX 560 is better than a 9400GT

EDIT: lol the op only did one post and has 5 rep.


----------



## cactusS4

Full time student, part time job in IT on the campus. Last year of school for computer engineering.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZZ;13703756*
> Meh, I'm a student as well and it's not nice having your parents funding your obsessions and explaining why a GTX 560 is better than a 9400GT


maybe you should be a little more grateful that _they_ fund _your_ hobby at all?


----------



## SurfBuckeyesBC

I am a tech development project manager for a big health insurance company. It certainly provides a great living for a 25 year old econ/math graduate. Takes up a lot of my off-hours time, though, such as overnight phone calls for system releases and such.

I do enjoy it, pays for my hobbies, and most importantly is getting me out of debt lol


----------



## SurfBuckeyesBC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13708729*
> maybe you should be a little more grateful that _they_ fund _your_ hobby at all?


This


----------



## Iceman6662

i own my own ICT Retail and Technical Division in a company, I have 37 staff and i get all my products at cost. But being the owner also has it draw backs.


----------



## Miragexero

Supervisor at Borgata in Atlantic City. Hopefully attending a it school to finish my degree.


----------



## RocketRia

Systems Administrator managing Windows networks. About to be between jobs (leaving one to go to another)


----------



## Hysteria~

I'm a Level 29 Necromancer.


----------



## BWG

I am a professional forum poster.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Pro booger collector and butt wiper.... aka a father


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*


Pro booger collector and butt wiper.... aka a father










I do that too and I make money doing stuff for companies lol


----------



## soth7676

Quality tester and inspector for a aerospace company

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blostorm

I study the studies to become a network administrator.


----------



## eseb1

I don't work.


----------



## The Fryer

professional painter, fabricator, installer in the sign industry. we do from small stuff like doorway signs/vinyl, to movie props for a few places {under disclosure contract so i can not say what we did or the movie, sorry}, to billboards and neon stuff. pay is great, but we work our butts off.


----------



## tedman

I'm an IT Engineer and earn a good salary, although living in London is quite expensive so I have to be quite conservative when it comes to how much I spend on my PC and gaming hobby


----------



## Smoblikat

No job yet, calling canoby tomorow and calling walgreens next tuesday (a week after I applied)


----------



## trailer park boy

shoe salesman


----------



## trailer park boy

just kidding/heavy equipment operator


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I'm going to graduate from Junior High School and go to Staten Island Technical High School which I'm really excited to go to since its not only the best high school here on Staten Island but its the second best here in NYC, next to Stuyvesant. I had a small ebay business but after I sold a lot of things that I had the profit was very little as I never really had the cash to buy huge lots of items, let alone have the time to sell them.


----------



## Genzo

I'm a graphic designer/packaging designer by profession. A photographer and artist on the side.


----------



## DevilBringerNero

MS Tech Support...


----------



## Inglo

I'm an astrophysicist.


----------



## aznsniper911

I'm an unemployed college student! It sucks big time!


----------



## Reshkar

ICT-apprentice/ Student.


----------



## DJZeratul

web developer, http://www.divx.com


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Computer programmer, ASP.NET


----------



## joaotoscano

Administratief work so far ..

but my hobbies are always healthy ones ....


----------



## Luftwaffle

U.S. Army Infantry. At least until the 26th of June when I ETS. Then I'm hoping to pursue an IT career of some sort. Or possibly aviation, I'm not 100% decided on anything yet.


----------



## PcKiller

The only thing I work, is my excuse for not doing any. LOL I am retired.


----------



## StormX2

i basically live for a living.

Jobs have been sheist for me, and I cant find anything in the technology field anymore

No Retail stores will hire me anymore and I cant find anything else decent with Large Account Management

Been working at an Appliance Store, but i think they want to replace me because im still learning Appliances -.-

ive been building computers for 18 years, not Dishwashers...

Panick Attack?


----------



## PcKiller

There is big money to be made in the trucking market as a Owner/Operator. At least there was when I retired. I was getting $3.00 a mile.


----------



## sausageson

Im a university student working odd jobs throughout the year to pay for my build, anyone got a job for a student in Toronto lol?


----------



## 8ight

Data center maintenance, ccie network security technologies and solutions, on site commercial service, installation, and estimation.


----------



## Jimbags

Hey guys im a carpenter that does office renovations so everyone thinks i know nothing of technology lol very suprised when i am able to solve their problems tho







also from australia


----------



## Thebreezybb

I'm a Network Admin./Photographer


----------



## Mactox

IT support engineer


----------



## sgt.killla

Licensed 2nd Level Electrical Apprentice


----------



## damocash

I am a welder fabricator living in central queensland australia. The moneys above the poverty line and I get by well enough to support my family and my nasty hardware habit, and buy some food to fatten up the kangaroo that I ride to work on. A big hello to all my fellow overclockers around the world.....


----------



## Kreeker

Just graduated with an electrical engineering degree.

Currently looking for a job in the defense industry. I don't have military experience, so it is not going to be an easy feat...


----------



## Modz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


Just graduated with an electrical engineering degree.

Currently looking for a job in the defense industry. I don't have military experience, so it is not going to be an easy feat...


Join the military as an officer than


----------



## soldierblue

Graduated after fall term a few months back in IS. Currently trying to get a job in the industry. Not a whole lot of luck so far.

Maybe go back to school this fall if I don't find anything.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modz*


Join the military as an officer than


Yeah that is one route that I am toying with, but I want to put more effort into looking for a civilian job first. All I've really done so far is put my resume on Monster and Career Builder.

Another option is to go to graduate school, but I graduated Magna Cum Laude and have been advised that it would be in my best interest to get a job and have them pay for graduate school.


----------



## Mjolnir

I recently finished residency, working as an ER physician.


----------



## BlankThis

Full-time student. Work as an event technician.


----------



## W00MBA

Finishing up my engineering degree at UCSD. Used to run a paintball pro shop and now i fix computers/other electronics. Oh and im also a part time dental assistant for a family member.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trailer park boy*


shoe salesman


Me too!

Hopefully only for a few more months though...


----------



## burksdb

hp tech support


----------



## Twanky

I have my own company where half of it consists of my buying old, broken, or unused computers(preferrably in bulk) and refurbishing them. I sell them to people who can't afford to drop $400-600 on a computer system, so they get good machines, with a warranty, at a great price. The other part of this half is doing outsourced I.T. work for any one of a number of companies that have jobs I bid on.

The other half is building custom rigs for people for gaming, multimedia work, or any kind of use where they need high performance machines. I have a solid reputation locally and don't even have to advertise.

All that being said, I used to be in sales and was a heavy hitter in the mortgage business until it crashed. All this used to be a hobby until I had no job then it just blew up, so I guess I'm lucky because I love what I do and can feed my tech addiction!


----------



## addersnake

Hi,

I am living the dream! After breaking my back (literally) working as a Paramedic and still suffering with it now, I decided to go back to a childhood dream (I used to play around with electronics and PC's) and I know own and run my own IT Design Engineering Company and I modd and design my own PC's all day long! Downside? I dont work I dont get money and the repairs are a nightmare too.....
Funds the hobby, my job is my hobby and I love it!!! ;-)

Edit: Oh and yes I am qualified: - A Level in Comp Science, Comp Tia A+, S+, N+ and working on my Degree in Comp Science & MSCE ( - sorry about the dirty word lol!)


----------



## tubers

House "bum" 1/4 of the day taking care of my mom who is a stroke victim.. 21 y/o

Want to go to college soon for either Nursing, Clinical scientist, MD, IT, Graphics artist.. basically anything







Im pretty sure I don't want MATH heavy stuff at least (I think I can bear IT tho)..

Woops..

Just a HOUSE BUM


----------



## Xyphyr

I sell computer parts in Hillsboro.


----------



## kevin7898

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcKiller*


There is big money to be made in the trucking market as a Owner/Operator. At least there was when I retired. I was getting $3.00 a mile.


It was a good industry at one time, but with the recession it got pretty bad, but its slowly getting better, faster north of the us border, it will be o/o friendly again in a few years, by the way how much of the that 3/mile did you net after expenses?


----------



## SKl

Im a systems developer for the water board,
mainly do web side stuff in coldfusion.

Off to uni in sep to study marine engineering







.


----------



## chasefrench

Equity Derivatives and Dynamic Trading Strategies Structurer


----------



## logan666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damocash*


I am a welder fabricator living in central queensland australia. The moneys above the poverty line and I get by well enough to support my family and my nasty hardware habit, and buy some food to fatten up the kangaroo that I ride to work on. A big hello to all my fellow overclockers around the world.....


lol i hear ya dood im from bundy where the rums from







and earn a whooping 18 bux an hour fencing but i still manage 2 blow a **** ton on my pc


----------



## Sylon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Me too!

Hopefully only for a few more months though...


Same! Decent enough summer job...I dunno about you but I literally get paid to just be there! It's like prison, you just have to be there. I couldn't even tell you how many times a day I walk around the damn shoe place...still not bad considering what people in McDonalds have to do haha.


----------



## Vengeance47

Currently working a short term job in a chemical plant treating acid and mining waste (drill mud/oily water) and turning it into non-pottable water, the rest gets treated and has the nasty chemicals removed and gets dumped in landfill.

However I'm moving cities at the end of the year and am looking at getting into the mining industry as a safety officer before I go off to uni to study Environmental Engineering (when I can be bothered studying again haha)


----------



## tomasbg

I work as salesman of original spare parts for wv/audi/seat/skoda cars.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon;13852899*
> Same! Decent enough summer job...I dunno about you but I literally get paid to just be there! It's like prison, you just have to be there. I couldn't even tell you how many times a day I walk around the damn shoe place...still not bad considering what people in McDonalds have to do haha.


No I actually work on a base hourly rate + commission for a large department store, so it's actually not too bad. Definitely not my career path though lol


----------



## damocash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan666;13852894*
> lol i hear ya dood im from bundy where the rums from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and earn a whooping 18 bux an hour fencing but i still manage 2 blow a **** ton on my pc


HaHa thats Cool Mate I Live in Bundaberg as well hey!







I just put down central QLD cause i figured most people wouldnt know about the place on here. I cant believe you only get 18 bucks an hour for fencing mate thats a pretty hard, labour intensive job and just further reinforces the fact that if you live in bundy then you get paid F**K ALL.


----------



## Razzal

I am a computer science student at lindenwood university and i work at target to support my cpu habits along the way


----------



## narmour

I'm a Team Leader in a small store working for a multi-billion pound company. I work 50 hours a week and don't get paid enough but have positive promotion aspects, in turn I'll earn more money to enjoy my spare time - spend money on the best hardware available.


----------



## Nioxic

I'm a student too.

with a parttime job. (12 hours per week on avg)

ofc. i get money for going to school, so that adds a bit. I'm having the same income now, as i did when i was working fulltime. (though my fulltime job was uneducated near minimum wage)

living in Denmark, incase anyone cares


----------



## logan666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damocash;13857460*
> HaHa thats Cool Mate I Live in Bundaberg as well hey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just put down central QLD cause i figured most people wouldnt know about the place on here. I cant believe you only get 18 bucks an hour for fencing mate thats a pretty hard, labour intensive job and just further reinforces the fact that if you live in bundy then you get paid F**K ALL.


haha sweet as yeh i was roof tiling and was getting 27 an hour but theres not much goin on in the builing area now but this guy i do fening 4 is flat out we travel all over the place doin school fencing


----------



## kevin7898

2 year heavy equipment apprentice mechanic, 56.50 after taxes an hour, 14 on 5 off 12 hour days


----------



## Nequamvita

I am also a student.
My major is Computer Networking.
I have a part time job at a PC Repair shop.


----------



## banging34hzs

customer service at a food joint


----------



## Dust

Ninja


----------



## frankth3frizz

actually tryna find a job for the summer, maybe some warehouse graveyard shift so its not minimum wage. i just cant picture myself earning minimum wage. :/


----------



## DragonWrath

College pursuing a degree in a combination of IT-Web Development/Design and Programming. Loving it too =D ... but there's so much I still need to learn that they don't teach.


----------



## MisterEm

Fishery Biologist with US Fish and Wildlife Service
(and covert PC gamer!)


----------



## neonraver

Just finished my second of three years of uni doing a BA in history


----------



## glycerin256

im a paratrooper in the army. for now.

I just got my A+ and am studying to get my Sec+


----------



## Lost Prophet

Managed IT consultant and computer repair/build technician

(formerly @ best buy but quit because...they suck)


----------



## rheicel

Sales Support Engineer in one of the most popular Independent Microwave Radio Manufacturer in the planet!


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Still doing freelance website and PC game design crap. Its ok, but I am getting burned out and bored.


----------



## KrisBKreeme

Im a PC repair tech but rarely getting any decent amount of hours anymore so I'm looking to jump ship somewhere else.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm a bean counter. I count beans.

I'm damn good at my job too.


----------



## ski-bum

I own a HVAC repair company.


----------



## ErBall

I work for the Angie's List, as an account manager. Pays well and is easy enough.


----------



## frickfrock999

Right now, I'm aiming to get involved in voice work.
A bit difficult because in order to get into an agency, you have had previous gigs.

And I can't get previous gigs without getting into an angency.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Craigslist for the win. I am sure you could find work doing that. There is work around here with voice stuff.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You;13943663*
> Craigslist for the win. I am sure you could find work doing that. There is work around here with voice stuff.


Pickings are a bit slimmer here so I haven't had too much luck. Fingers crossed though.


----------



## 8564dan

Studying Multimedia Technology and Design whilst trying to be an active musician at the same time. Ive had to cut the music down alot for this degree







but hey, i love both







.


----------



## DragonWrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13943710*
> Pickings are a bit slimmer here so I haven't had too much luck. Fingers crossed though.


FOr you I would suggest going to youtube and trying the following:

1. Find an animator or a show maker and do some free voice work for them (I say free because you are unlikely to get the oppurtunity if you ask for money as they will just find someone to do it for free).

2. Make your own videos and take on a narrator perspective to get your voice out (would post on sites like youtube, and hope you get a lot of views and likes as that will make it easier for you to get a gig or into the agency)

3. Make sound bites and stuff of accents, tones, and the like. Then post those on youtube so you can show your versatility in the voice area. (I would suggest making the sound bites of a comidic nature even if you aren't looking for comedic work as you are more likely to generate views and likes).

Overall goal here is to find and make your own voice work to fulfill your "past gig" quota they want (especially so if they did not state any specific requirements







). Reason I say use youtube is because if you can get say... 50k-100k views and quite a decent amount of likes, they are less likely to ignore you. You will also have materail to give them as well as can show them that people like your work and all that. In the case of number 1, if you do a good job and the video gets popular and your voice is liked, people will be asking who's voice and if the right person asks, they may ask you to do some work which in turn gives you more gigs and fluffs your resume a bit. No matter how small, it's still work done using your voice and you can use it on your resume and should be able to help you get into that agency, or possibly hired by a private contractor (say an animated show on adult swim or even children's cartoons) then you can tell the agency "and to think you could have made some money off of me... You lose" xD. Just find and make as much as you can and hope for the best.


----------



## Smo

I'm a QA Technician at a Game Developer in Portsmouth, UK.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Human plunger.


----------



## L1eutenant

Sales Rep.


----------



## MarkG

IBM Project executive, property developer and self made man......


----------



## frannyvox

Field Service Engineer for T-Systems.


----------



## k1msta

My full time i do General Maintenance for a Army hospital, on the side i do Auto Detailing and yes i have $2400 Car wax


----------



## DirtyChopz

Studying my 2nd year of social science.


----------



## j33z

oil rig worker


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j33z*


oil rig worker


good money in that??


----------



## jprovido

nurse


----------



## giganews35

Pet little kittens.


----------



## 10halec

Full time student, work two jobs, Home Depot associate and Hospital cleaning rooms.


----------



## Hawk777th

Pilot.


----------



## gnlguy

mechanical engineering student at oklahoma state <3


----------



## kauaijim

Psychologist


----------



## Randomocity

Just graduated college with a Computer Engineering degree. Now heading off to work as a Network Analyst for the feds.


----------



## gumbyy

PC/Network tech at a small consulting company. Basically monitor remote servers, fix pcs, and do some on site networking. Going to be a sophomore in college this year.


----------



## g_f1tz

CIS student at Bryant University. Also work help desk/rcc there and work part-time on a 80-foot schooner.


----------



## bmoney9

Political Science major and minor in business at Dominican University of California


----------



## PcEvo

Desktop and Laptop SME for a Global OutSource IT firm...


----------



## muddocktor

I work in the oilfield, mostly off the coast of Texas, Louisiana and Mississippi as a Drilling Fluids Engineer. Occasionally I do get some land work, but it's mostly offshore.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomocity;13992494*
> Just graduated college with a Computer Engineering degree. Now heading off to work as a Network Analyst for the feds.


Congrats man!









anyways, just a high school student maintaining good grades and hoping to land himself a nice college/career.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn;14037337*
> Congrats man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, just a high school student maintaining good grades and hoping to land himself a nice college/career.


Same here, sophomore in highschool


----------



## CatTech

I'm a validation engineer at a large biotech company.


----------



## PepeLapiu

I'm a carpenter up in Edmonton, Canada


----------



## Solstar

Home remodeling and repair here.


----------



## zdub303

I'm a professional college student









I've done it for so long I get paid to go to school now... only 3-4 more years and i'll have a PhD and i'll never go back. I'll be 28 when I finish school


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zdub303*


I'm a professional college student









I've done it for so long I get paid to go to school now... only 3-4 more years and i'll have a PhD and i'll never go back. I'll be 28 when I finish school










What are you getting your PhD in?


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*


What are you getting your PhD in?










Will... not... say... it...









(I fix computers, and play rugby)


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

I just gave my 2 weeks for my job







. I really liked it but I am going to be a full time college student and moving half-way across the country.

Computer engineering here I come!


----------



## SkullTrail

Sophomore at RIT
Webmaster for the City of Stamford and SHPE.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*



Sophomore at RIT
Webmaster for the City of Stamford and SHPE.










Interesting, your location 129.21.1.40:80 brought me to the RIT website. Is that some sort of metaphor?


----------



## Dark_Nexis

Im an assassin for hire and no you cant afford me. ok not really, started my own company still waiting to make money so anyone wanting to get into films fund my movie cos it wont win any oscars


----------



## MagnumOpus

Landscaper for a private company and guitar teacher. Looking for work and students!


----------



## Code

Electronics engineer, presently working in reverse engineering


----------



## CircuitFreak




----------



## xxpinoyxx

About to go into my 4th/Senior at California State University Long Beach. I landed an unpaid internship doing IT recently.

It feels like both of these things are a waste of time and money.


----------



## hxcnero

i just got a job with ATMEL. working in a fab making IC for various electronic devices.


----------



## Bloodbath

OHS Officer. Just had built Core i7 980X,gigabyte UD3R,2X RADEON 6870s(for now) 16GB Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Ram,Coolermaster silent pro 1000 watt PSU,Antec Darkfleet DF85 chassis,Windows 7 64 ultimate Acer 24inch Full HD Panel,OCZ Vertex 2 60gb Boot drive and Samsung 2 terabyte storage block.


----------



## Sledgemeister

Work for an IT company called Logica or I should say Bogica, it pays the bills just.









Just in the remotest off chance the client that sent through an email the other day to the IT service desk is on this forum (extremely unlikely), NO we dont care there is a big spider on the window near your desk, call an exterminator you numpty, oh PS have you restarted your PC?


----------



## Decepticon

Student. English major and getting tech certs on the side. To makes my money I've had a number of terribad jobs, and that won't change any time soon. To fuel my tech hobbies though...mostly credit and student loans


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

DETNSW IST teacher.


----------



## Roxborough

I am a Student, like yourself, I however, spent all my money on my computer and can't even live for the summer, that's how dedicated I am to having the utmost in PC performance...

I study Building Surveying (I should've done computing...), I hate my course, I don't even know why I'm doing it anymore. I've done 5 years of construction education, and I'm sick of it. Hopefully landed a job in Australia for when I graduate in 2012. But who knows, maybe the course will annoy me too much to bare another year.

Ah well, this is in reply to the OP, god knows where the direction of conversation has gone in this thread knowing some of the dudes in here







!


----------



## Silverlake

Programmer in a Company, for the morning. And Gamer (Offline and Online, Player and GM) in my room, for the evening.


----------



## kingyyy

Student about to do HSC next year, hoping to get into uni.
Broke my scaphoid in my right wrist... so I can't really game cause of the cast and it can really effect the thumb movement in future, so I think a few weeks off now, will be a good idea so i can continue to game later without any problems.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingyyy;14109655*
> Broke my scaphoid in my right wrist... so I can't really game cause of the cast and it can really effect the thumb movement in future, so I think a few weeks off now, will be a good idea so i can continue to game later without any problems.


Probably should get that rig of yours folding while you can't game then...

Hope the wrist gets better soon with no lasting damage. Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Boomer-Australia

Secondary/High School Student, Part Time Waiter (in the summer) and the classes IT guy (help fix computer problems and help teachers get new gaming computers


----------



## KickStart

A diner owner, we specialize in asian delicacies with minor european.

Thinking of retiring and handing out the apron to a successor and open up an online shop for my hobbies; Gaming PC and Action Figures


----------



## sinfonia

Full-time medical student (Third year upcoming... hooray for clinicals/residency... At least that makes good Folding time for me







).

Previous 4 years have been a recruiting assistant and scout team coordinator for my university football team, the Miami Hurricanes.


----------



## Wararchon

College Student. Living the good life. CMU represent!


----------



## bwayhawk2002

Professional student and personal computer troubleshooter


----------



## Shame486

Computer Technician for the Mechanical Engineering.
Bahh, third year now.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I think its funny the amount of people here who are students! No money, but still in the pursuit of performance! Keep it up people! Hamline University, St. Paul MN is now represented!


----------



## JosephLeo

General Manager at Accurate Recycling. I am in charge of the overall operation of the business and make sure that things get done properly and on time.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

university student. but I study & work.


----------



## trailer park boy

shoe salesman if im not bird watching


----------



## 180sxboosting

Master Control Operator for the Australian Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## Socks keep you warm

I work at KFC, as a casual because i go to school, im in Year 10, studying IT as my elective.


----------



## trulsrohk

Part time sceurity, part time IT technician at my local community college...see what you can achieve with a degree in Business Administration


----------



## Kreeker

Graduated from college in May with an electrical engineering degree.

Looking for a job in the defense industry. It isn't easy when you have no clearance, and aren't really looking too hard or willing to move.


----------



## Nioxic

i go to school for a living. (business college)

and add some supply cash with parttime job after school.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

I'm a Air-conditioner Technician.


----------



## leighteam

Senior in high school. Cashier at a grocery store. I'm struggling putting money aside for college. Most of it goes to my rig.


----------



## Indulgence

public relations assistant / vip assistant at Ninoy Aquino International Airport here in manila. we are the ones who assist vips such as the presidents of other countries, diplomats, ambassadors, government officials, local and foreign celebrities/artists etc. salary's not that good though.. but yeah, the experience of shaking hands with the presidents? pictures with celebs/artists and talking with them personally? priceless i say.


----------



## Phenom_955

IT Technician.


----------



## Poliwrath

Union Electrician.

I do everything from hooking up 2000 amp services to installing traffic intersections to troubleshooting complex PLC systems.

If it has any sort of voltage running to it I can work on it. I've even gone as far as using plumber's solder and a torch to repair the PCB on my desktop's speakers. They've been working flawlessly since.


----------



## a2hopper

Currently do field work for an environmental engineering company, getting my bEd in the fall so I can make the same money i do now well working 35 hours a week.


----------



## Mmmmbaato

Im a male stripper. Its pretty chill.


----------



## sgunnery87

I work for the Government (UK Civil Servant) answering telephone calls...I enjoy my job but my dream is too work in Video Game Design.


----------



## 179232

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a2hopper*


Currently do field work for an environmental engineering company, getting my bEd in the fall so I can make the same money i do now well working 35 hours a week.


How does buying a bed make you earn more money? If anything it should put a dent in your wallet.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## INeedANewPC

I am a lifeguard. Not just that, but I do many things that involve Apple going down (sorry MAC people). Huge PC supporter. I own a server hosting site (sell servers) with my friend. I also do websites for some smaller companies to help them get going. I am buying parts to make a new PC soon. I can't wait.


----------



## rmirwin2

I'm a analytical chemist by profession. For many years I'ved applied computers to understand what things are made of after irradiating them with lasers or electron beams. Always a blast!

Also own a poetry website, just for fun when not gaming.


----------



## nicolasl46

I'm a director of engineering on a nursing home facility. Do everything related to the building maintenance, from pluming to HVAC, and everything in between. Love my job, just hate the people in it LOL. Work 8-4 and on call 24/7







I have a baby on the way, so I'm trying to put as much money into my rig, before the baby arrives and my priorities change.


----------



## GoldenGeisha

I work in a psychiatric hospital on a crisis unit.


----------



## RVN383

Car Parts Production and Merchandising...


----------



## JedixJarf

Just got fired a couple weeks ago from a software QA job...


----------



## kennady

I sell televisions at Best Buy.


----------



## Praxx

Police Officer. It pays for my exspensive toys and such, but less than it used to; due to new baby.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Im assistant to the regional manager at dunder miflin.


----------



## Turtles

IT Intern at a mid-size office building. It has been a summer job throughout my years in high school and hopefully as I move into college.


----------



## blueskull85

Sit on my butt.. And do nothing but Facebook and browse the web.. Also looking for some type of Online Work.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

I'm a CNC Machinist/Programmer. Been in the field for 15 years. It pays the bills and gives me enough cash to support my hobbies.


----------



## kamikaze_

Popular local Asian restaurant here in Kingsland, GA. I make quite a bit to pay my bills and support my hobbies, such as gaming, computer hardware, more bass noise to shake the walls in my room, and skateboarding. Skateboarding just makes me only %20 less lazier than I really am, this room is just too difficult to get out of.


----------



## un1b4ll

Hmm, I'm not sure if I've posted in this thread before. I work for a computer company who's logo is a fruit, in the engineering department, I'm the guy that talks to customers like a regular phone Advisor, but I gather data that eventually turns into software updates.


----------



## knoxy_14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*


I'm a CNC Machinist/Programmer. Been in the field for 15 years. It pays the bills and gives me enough cash to support my hobbies.


I used to run Cnc for Kurt manufacturing but I can't stand making 1 part every 12 minutes and standing inside all day now I would for an irrigation district 24/7 7 days a week but after water season I go to 4 10 hour days a week


----------



## swindle

Plumber/Gasfitter.

Boring.


----------



## famous1994

Going into my Junior year of High School, work on computers for people locally for now. I plan on going to a four year college for IT.


----------



## Perfektcom

I Neverland play games. I am a senior Sales executive at a kartę american IT Company. I love to diesle with my bawić serio.

Recently i Havel overclocked my Q9550 to 4.02ghz and i love IT. Thev rig rund a "little" not.

C u here. Let's see what we Van do together...


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Broke 14 year old. I play games all day. XD


----------



## kamikaze_

That explains the dual core Phenom II and the outdated 4870.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I currently work part-time at a local Dentist cleaning and taking out trash. Good hours and reasonable pay, cant complain.

Currently in the middle of year 10.

Edit: My part time jobs for food and clothes, i just sell drugs from my pc.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


Popular local Asian restaurant here in Kingsland, GA. I make quite a bit to pay my bills and support my hobbies, such as gaming, computer hardware, more bass noise to shake the walls in my room, and skateboarding. Skateboarding just makes me only %20 less lazier than I really am, this room is just too difficult to get out of.










Another skateboarder aye?

Watch Jimmy Carlins battle commander!?


----------



## confed

I am an AA for a Clinical Support Team that deals with RAC. Looking to progress in the company to better support my soon-to-be-wife and hobby.


----------



## rdr09

Jobless, fulltime MIS student, living off wife's support, fulltime homemaker (three kids).


----------



## Riskitall84

Debt Advisor!


----------



## General_Jaja

I don't have a job yet


----------



## morphus1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockuser01*


Hi,

I've find myself visiting these forums quite frequently, usually just to salivate at unbelievable screens and read about people's insane rigs. The thing is, I am not a hardcore overclocker yet, or even a gamer.

You see, I'm a student, so it's a distant dream to even be able to come close to affording the hardware some of you guys have!!

So I had to sign up if anything just to ask the sole question:

*What do you guys all do for a living??!*

*Does it allow you to comfortably support your hobby, whilst being a satisfying job in it's own right??*

Thanks










LoL I'm a student too and soooooooooooooooooooo much in debt ;P (i think i've built re built and destroyed about 6 rig over the last 1Â½ years)


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Another skateboarder aye?

Watch Jimmy Carlins battle commander!?


Old news video. I kept up with all of the latest updates from BATB4. Morgan Smith/Canada won. nkalexander7's youtube channel is somewhere you should look into.


----------



## kamikaze_

That is a 2007 video of me, nowadays of course I'm better than before. I'm in Kingsland GA, it's only a 45 minute drive from Jacksonville FL out at KONA skatepark. I'm working a lot and rarely go, I do when I got time and money to spare for gas.


----------



## Eyedea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Debt Advisor!










Can you advise me then


----------



## vesley

Think i've answered here before but have been many changes in my occupation lately.

Still working at a baking factory (night shifts) It's horrible but i get paid good. (summer-job)

Going to finish my student in sociology and going to take along with it some practical subjects for the car-mechanic. Might even study for Electrician not sure. Always changing my mind.


----------



## Zamoldac

Ex-convict turned motivational speaker/life coach!


----------



## kzone75

Building these


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


Old news video. I kept up with all of the latest updates from BATB4. Morgan Smith/Canada won. nkalexander7's youtube channel is somewhere you should look into.


Old news? It's from the 16th!? Plus its god dam amazing.

I'm subscribed to nkalexander7's channel.

Nice on the video. That Tre flip is pretty sketchy though... I'm working on laser flips and switch tre flip double flips.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14250087*
> Old news? It's from the 16th!? Plus its god dam amazing.
> 
> I'm subscribed to nkalexander7's channel.
> 
> Nice on the video. That Tre flip is pretty sketchy though... I'm working on laser flips and switch tre flip double flips.












Conversation ender smiley face.


----------



## Rob The Irish Bastard

I deal drugs. Legally.


----------



## Tigalione

I'm a Senior Data Analyst for DHL. FUN TIMES!


----------



## EvilMonk

I'm a system administrator for a community biking system company called bixi.
Thats what we build


----------



## Fragilexx

I look after a 12 million strong customer/prospect database for a direct marketing company. Sheesh, that sounds boring, even to me and it's my job!


----------



## kenolak

I've been "retired" since 3 months before I turned 18. I help my family do w/e they need done, and start business's then sell them. Some other things too but it's of no matter.


----------



## BoomBox

Doing graduate research on distribution fault location. Getting my MS in Electrical Engineering. Got a sweet internship through school too.


----------



## Kahbrohn

U.S. Customs Broker... So make sure to do your ISF's on time!


----------



## ellisbry

Im an RN on a cardiac/intermediate care unit.


----------



## subliminal aura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak;9247206*
> Mentally ill, getting money for doing nothing


me too!! schizophrenia, though i'm on the mend now, 5 months without voices or any BS that comes with it. i get quite a bit of help from amazing people (support workers), couldn't cope without them!!! so im putting my wasted extra benefits to good use (building a monster rig) instead of alcohol. "thank you DWP!!!"


----------



## uncholowapo

I continuously rid the world of evil... and on my off days I'm a "Customer Service Specialist" at your friendly neighborhood Office Depot


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

I am an Armour officer aspiring to drive Leopard 2A6Ms to defeat the enemy through aggressive use of firepower and battlefield mobility.

Or that's what the pams tell me I am doing at least.


----------



## Tom Thumb

CNC machine and Break press programer/operator at a radiator manufacturing plant.
Hotter than hell in there today. Literally!!!!! 100F+


----------



## Sauce Boss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer;9247191*
> My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


Id love to fix computers all day. I friggin' love computers.

8th grader.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Studying IT at Chalmers University of Technology (Sweden). Going after Master of Science in Engineering.


----------



## OwlsAreAwesome

I teach computer science at a local university. It's not the most prestigious or well-paying job in the world, but it's a lot of fun, gives me a ton of schedule flexibility, and still pays well enough for me to keep up with the latest hardware







Couldn't ask for more!


----------



## j0zef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14244611*
> That explains the dual core Phenom II and the outdated 4870.


-.-
I'm an accountant at an energy trading firm and have similar rig to him. You make me cry sir.


----------



## thenameisrohan

IT trainee at my old school, love it


----------



## NKrader

I drive a forklift.

and lift heavy crap all day


----------



## iShox

I was an Apprentice Mechanic. (Glorified answer for helping a friend in a garage







)

Back as a student going into my last year..


----------



## chrischoi

I'm in wireless sales. Sprint - Branded.


----------



## Krahe

I drive a Ferrari 10 hours a day! Though it handles horribly in the wet.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;14298763*
> CNC machine and Break press programer/operator at a radiator manufacturing plant.
> Hotter than hell in there today. Literally!!!!! 100F+


Jealous, even at a 100F+ degrees! I'd kill to have access to a CNC and Break Press...


----------



## Omega329

I am 17 in highschool, and take some classes at FAU.

I couldn't find a 4pm-11pm so I resort to making BS money (5-10$ a day) online doing random things (survays, ppc, ect). I am still hunting for some honest 4pm-12pm work, but I have nothing going for me, and I don't look very well (I spend my $ on computers instead of clothes). I just need to find some hard work that doesn't require me to talk to people (damn telemarketing didn't go well)

To everyone else with no/bad job, it will get better (hopefully).


----------



## Faraz

Pharmacist. About to go back and finish my undergraduate degree and then go on to grad school.


----------



## Wretch3d

11b(Infantry) In the US Army, currently deployed in afghanistan.


----------



## ackneal

^^Thanks for serving our country. My dad is out there right now too as a translator for the U.S.

I used to work at an Apple Store (LOL!) but I now work for a cloud computing "startup" in Silicon Valley


----------



## no03627

Stay at home dad. Though on occasion I repair computer's or console's.


----------



## Steffek

I own my own bar and am a supervisor at a night club downtown that my friend owns.


----------



## NKrader

i play jazz flute for a living


----------



## adridu59

I'm a french 15 years-old student


----------



## loglog

im a corporate Comcast Rep at Best Buy


----------



## thenameisrohan

Forgot I already posted on this hah..
IT tech/trainee


----------



## brandon6199

Account Executive at a wireless distribution company


----------



## Geronimo25

Summer job at the American Greetings Danville Distribution center. 8 hours/day but 9.80/hour makes like three hundred twenty dollars/week pretty good


----------



## Malcolm

Overnight shift at a local grocery store which shall remain unnamed.







22, still living with parents, so it's decent money.


----------



## LaCroix

Biochemistry research fellow, 20, junior in college.


----------



## t-ramp

I'm an intergalactic assassin.

I also work on the help desk for a company here and serve food at an assisted living facility when I'm on Earth.


----------



## BloodyRory

I'm going to be a sophomore this upcoming year at my local high school. I work in my family's Irish Bar occasionally whenever there is a party and such.


----------



## rdasch3

I did work in retail, recently got an internship, wont say where, but it is a great experience and it pays better than what I was getting. I also attend online college for a degree in networking. I am almost finished with my associates and will soon begin the fun stuff when I begin my bachelors degree. I might try to get something tech oriented or stay here with this internship and see what tech oriented full time positions are available here. Either way, I think I am doing a great job at securing a decent job in the furture.

I afford my insane computer because I don't really have much else to pay for. Car insurance gets me though.


----------



## t3haxle

I work as a Referee in the spring and fall. Not that much money, 40 dollars a week tops and anywhere from 6-10 weeks depending on season. And even then I save half for long term stuff. Fortunately I'm 16 in a month which means I'll actually be able to find a reasonable job.


----------



## KusH

Network Engineer.


----------



## Jake_620

IT System Analyst


----------



## xdanisx

Now that I'm 18, I guess I can answer this question.

I am jobless. Just making due with random small jobs.


----------



## Erick

Chemical Engeneering Student, 21


----------



## sunnyFTW

i m 21yrs old and still job less :'(

btw i m doing 2 masters degree CA (Chartered accountant) and PM & IR ( Personnel management and Industrial Relations ) hope i get job after completing these


----------



## e-gamer

I think the second most important question is ... where?









I`m an economist and working in a bank ... in Poland = 600$ net = living with parents, saving for a year to buy a new PC









That`s why i work in Denmark ... in a nursery = 2400$ net (in DK you work 37h / week = there`s enough time to play games) ... so i can support my gaming hobby


----------



## dhenzjhen

Sve.


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *e-gamer*


I think the second most important question is ... where?









I`m an economist and working in a bank ... in Poland = 600$ net = living with parents, saving for a year to buy a new PC









That`s why i work in Denmark ... in a nursery = 2400$ net (in DK you work 37h / week = there`s enough time to play games) ... so i can support my gaming hobby










No, the more important question is; _why?_


----------



## disturjance

Just first class bum..lol


----------



## edgasket

I work for a mobile (cell for you americans out there) company doing some pretty uninteresting sheeet.


----------



## hierovision

Computer dude. Databases, websites, windows, servers, hardware (duh), and VM's.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Cook.


----------



## Spade616

was a nurse, now im a med student.


----------



## d4rk

I'm a freelance web designer and site administrator.


----------



## The_Rocker

3rd Line Infrastructure Specialist. Servers, Virtualisation, SAN's etc...


----------



## slinkski

Military: USAF work AMMO Line Delivery right now.


----------



## Mike431635

I'm an accountant for an apartment management company, I do property accounting for 10-13 complexes on a monthly basis

It's ok, the workload is insane, I log 100-120 hrs/week the first half of every month. But the pay is good.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Subcontractor for Power company doing High tension line clearing.


----------



## XCII

I'm about to enter my second year as a student for computer engineering. When not in school I work for my dad since he owns a small grocery store.


----------



## kulbida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1;9247180*
> since the recession i have been selling my body to larger women for a higher price. Business is booming... Literally


lol! Yes!!!


----------



## lollingtonbear

computer science grad that could never get a relevent job so ended up in broadcasting


----------



## Invisible

A 238 page introduction thread. Amazing.

On-topic, I'm a junior in college studying network administration, networks in general, and mild programming.


----------



## l4n b0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible;14418059*
> A 238 page introduction thread. Amazing.


This. WOW. if only the OP could see it now!!

As stated before in the thread, I'm still a production associate at a factory(SIA, Subaru of Indiana Automotive) building Toyota Camrys. I actually only work on the driver side doors.


----------



## OffW0rld

NOC tech

400.00 budget machine with half of it going through the garbage







, nah but like garbage. E-Waste









tired of using P4's, even though the current system| Intel Core 2 Duo. is considered old tech, it is a significant upgrade for me in performance, quality and design to price


----------



## HWI

I just got out of the Navy, about to start looking for a part time job while I go to school, using that GI Bill.


----------



## souNdwAve89

I am currently a 3rd year college student and I am working part time as an intern at a manufacturing company. The job so far has been great because they are flexible in scheduling since they know that school schedules always change and the pay is good compared to my last 2 jobs.


----------



## Blade_

Purdue University grad. student/(employee)


----------



## Sharang

Just passed out of high school, got admission in a uni. for Hotel Mangement, plan to specialize in food and beverage to fulfill my love of mixology (art of making and inventing cocktails) and food, plus if i open my own restaurant and get it running smoothly, it'll give me plenty of spare time to game


----------



## SectorNine50

Working full time as a Network Administrator while taking classes for a Business Admin major with a Computer Science minor.

The job is actually kind of nice for a student. Not too demanding when things are going right, but still learn a lot and get to play with expensive toys. Every once-in-a-while you get bum-rushed with late night (sometimes all-night) emergency and disaster recovery work, though.

Pays well enough for me as a student, but after I finish up my degree, I'd like to do something else... Kind of a dead-ender.


----------



## Escatore

Full time Engineering student at the local branch of University of California.

Unemployed unfortunately... I don't have a lot of spare time, but there's good news - I used my summer grants to pay for my rig, since I'm exempt from tuition (long story).
Fall grants are going to nab me my gpu, a new monitor and my Corsair H100


----------



## Arinoth

As my older brother would put it, I'm Van Wilder.

I've spent way too many years at school. My first year at University was studying Chemistry and Actuarial Science finding I didn't like them as much as I thought in high school as well as not knowing what kind of job I'd get when I graduated. Then i spent 3 years at college, getting myself an advanced diploma (3 year diploma with theory) in Computer Engineering Technology. Now I'm doing my last stint, again at university, but this time i plan to be in graduating as a Computer Engineer and getting my Professional Engineer status.

Actual work experience, last summer I worked for Research In Motion (makers of the Blackberrys) and now I'm into my 4th month of a 16 month engineering co-op job at a nuclear power generating station.


----------



## wzzrd

boot up windows all day







@ home

every day 50 computers need windows 7


----------



## Dirkonis

IT Project Tech with a small staffing company in the local area.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

17 year old architecture student teaching math to elementary and high school kids.


----------



## Kithro

I work as a buyer. I work for an intergrated supplier in a manufacturing facility. Its hard to imagine a professional job right out of High School, but I got very lucky with knowing someone. Though, I will be starting college in spring and juggling working full time and college full time to be a Software Engineer.


----------



## overclockthesun

Chartered Accountant and CS ... to you guys in the USA, my CA would be the equivalent of CPA.

Part time Pianist







... love my music .... more than my work








less risk involved when you sign your composition rather than a balance sheet!


----------



## Sir Beregond

I do IT desktop support.

AKA....My laptop won't boot! My Oulook's really slow...My second monitor won't work. We have a new user starting Monday who needs a laptop with such and such apps...etc. etc.

Also going to school full time. Computer science. This will probably change lol


----------



## X-Nine

I work in corporate hell. Dead-end job that doesn't utilize any of my potential. It's great. Yeah, it pays the bills, but I've got way more to offer someone, so, I'm currently looking for a different job.


----------



## Kilkin

ATM i am a barman in a decent joint pretty near to my home, (doesn´t pay the bills, but keeps the food and DRINKS on my table) but soon will be moving to another town to get a suited career for my education.


----------



## Jared2608

Currently finishing I.T certification. A+/N+ are underway, I'm trying to finish in time to do MCITP: Enterprise Administrator at the next available slot, or maybe wait till March!

After that I'll be doing Linux+, Server+, Security+ and CCNA.


----------



## RallyMaster

Graduated in Electrical Engineering and end up working for a software company as an application developer.

They definitely did not teach me C# in school but that's quite alright


----------



## omgipown

I run a semi-popular website and design applications for the iOs Devices, I also design websites


----------



## JBVsev

Working full time as a student worker for a programming company. And also work at a Best Buy part-time (for extra cash and discount). Well not really work... I kinda just hang out, and get paid.

And also going to school at the same time.


----------



## Martinsen

Studying, full time and working at electronics store and a building supplier. As I'm under 18 I don't get payed very well, but I only pay 7% taxes, so it weighs up.
I also recently stopped playing online poker, so my income is limited.
I recetly got my new computer, it's called Ares.


----------



## MystKid

i work for a local tv channel.video editing,recording and whatever is needed in the studio


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Well, me Being 14, I actually work on Craigslist. I made my PC From Craigslist. Find cheap, fix it up, sell it for more.


----------



## DEEBS808

Construction worker pays the bill and funds my new hobby.Full time Dad with wife and three boys.Also living in Hawaii is a plus.Sun shinning year round.Ocean within minutes.Oh man I could go on lol.But I do love my life and family.


----------



## OMG It's Bob

I'm the night watch at a "ranch" (i.e mental hospital) for abused and extremely violent boys and a full-time student working on my BA and MA at UTD.


----------



## levontraut

i have taken up 2 new jobs.

ikea - customer services
bouncer - strip club


----------



## ChosenLord

Technology Consultant - For Medium to Large Enterprises...


----------



## NoGuru

IT Helpdesk


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Pepsi delivery driver. I deliver to Mac's and 7-11s mostly. Time goes quick on my shifts, and it's great to only see a boss for like 15 minutes and sometimes not even at all at the start of the day.

I prefer to work alone. so it works out great for me.


----------



## emailjustinbyrd

Haven't seen this listed, though it pays pretty well. I am a pipefitter by trade. I fabricate, install, and weld both large and small pipes, that make up the production systems in refineries that make gasoline and other chemicals. I have worked all over the world, and enjoy comfortable money. I actually was just offered a job in North Carolina, making some Chillers for Google, which would be really cool.

No Education is required for what I do. All you need is a good handle on mathmatic, common sense, and a strong back. Also good work ethics helps too. I usually make between 28 and 35.00 an hour and when I travel beyond my home, which is most of the time, they pay us between 50 - 120.00 a day perdium.

So thats how I support my hobbies...

I am 26 years old by the way, and been doing this for about 6 years. But my true passion is with computers, mainly graphics and design. I guess a boy can dream, right?


----------



## Mootsfox

Retail & full time student (engineering)

On the side I do recycling, repair and resell. As well as odd-job stuff as it comes up, mostly data and low voltage installs/remodels.

I make far more in the "on the side" work. I'm in retail for the discount and the prizes


----------



## Ace_finland

Development engineer at a semi large plastic pipe company, mostly working with developing jointing methods for large pipes (1m - 3m in diameter)









Job is quite interesting and sucks sometimes, but guess that's just life


----------



## chip94

A student studying Computer Engg.


----------



## deathrow9

I work graveyards for FedEx Ground. Its hard work but Im sure Ill appreciate whatever I do next after I get a degree in a few years.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Accountant...

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## 148234

Software Engineer


----------



## Metaldude

Screen printing. Technically I'm an Assistant Production Manager, but really that's just a glorified way of saying I run the presses all day


----------



## Baraquiel

I work in an airplane line on importing and exporting plus I have my own computers company down here in Mexico.


----------



## 116880

school it's a living


----------



## cyclist14

IT Admin


----------



## Farih

Railroad engineer.

Everything on low voltage that make's sure trains run safely from A to B and that no traffic gets hit by a train. [switches, signals, crossroads and so on] all based on the american fail safe principal

Also have my own little business where i try to sell high quality builds, pre-overclocked and options for like watercooling


----------



## kriios

I'm still in uni. 4th year at Boston University doing a Foreign Studies and Securities track


----------



## theamdman

School, Fixing Computers


----------



## Paradoxism

HighSchool.


----------



## Finky

University Student and developer.

University keeps me poor for now, so overclocking saves me some money cause i always want the best hardware. Spend time many dream computers for others but can never afford my own until this computer science degree pays out.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;14581388*
> Railroad engineer.
> 
> Everything on low voltage that make's sure trains run safely from A to B and that no traffic gets hit by a train. [switches, signals, crossroads and so on] all based on the american fail safe principal


Very cool.

I'm diggin' the variety of careers on here


----------



## donrapello

Fibreglass mechanic for 12 years now. ****ty job but better than nothing.


----------



## Fabricate

IT System Administrator for the government. I like my job a lot.


----------



## pure_cure

Student at stellenbosch university


----------



## The sword of Roland

industrial designer, freelancer ( CAD and 3D Visualization, Produktdesign )


----------



## Snooze

Student at Rochester Institute of Technology. Microelectronic engineering major.

Also currently working for Synaptics full time as an Integrated Circuit layout designer.


----------



## reikisdeath

Civil Service


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

It's been a while since I've updated this.

Still am a molecular biology student in university, with an interest in metastatic cancer cells and working in a research lab with metastatic prostate, head & neck, glioma, and breast cancer cells.


----------



## grumnpy49x

Emergency Medical Dispatcher for 23 years


----------



## noak

Internet Marketing. I'm only 17 though...


----------



## JoeC

Network Engineering Consultant.


----------



## TwiggLe

Part-Time Tech Support for http://www.drbsystems.com/ / Full-Time farther to 3 lovely girls under 6 years of age.

Wife is an RN at our local Children's Hospital. So she's my sugar momma.


----------



## selectstriker2

still a Software Engineering undergrad at Kansas State University, a .Net developer, and the resident tech at Staples


----------



## danik05

i'm a first year university student so... mooching off my parents. actually i work as a cashier, but that isn't something i'm bragging about nor is it bringing me a lot of income..


----------



## PB4UGO

i work in a warehouse. a warehouse that's -30F.


----------



## djriful

University student + I work in production/design in Health industries. (clinical healthcare, life sciences, biomedical, pharmaceutical & herapeutic)

=D

Therefore I can dissect computers.


----------



## Novakane

lp with neiman marcus


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak;14648818*
> Internet Marketing. I'm only 17 though...


So it's you to blame for all the twitter spam?


----------



## wildboy211

Im a internet sales manager - basically what that means is, that for the last 3-4 years, i work for a company and i setup/manage their ebay/amazon/webstore.


----------



## JedixJarf

Network/systems engineer

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Freakn

Manage a stainless steel distribution company


----------



## FedeVi

I'm a third year university student in energy engineering at Padua.


----------



## conzilla

I run a concrete plant in southern illinios


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

just started working for an IT company in central london, training to replace the senior network administrator that left a few months ago. rather than hire a new senior guy, the company decided to hire a new graduate to train up over the next few years, so his paycheck has my name on it









loving the job, loving the pay


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunny Sahota;14695697*
> just started working for an IT company in central london, training to replace the senior network administrator that left a few months ago. rather than hire a new senior guy, the company decided to hire a new graduate to train up over the next few years, so his paycheck has my name on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving the job, loving the pay


Hmm, where and what company? I'm working for a large digital marketing company in Zone 1 London. Started out as a intern, but as of January I will be a full time client technical analyst


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14695703*
> Hmm, where and what company? I'm working for a large digital marketing company in Zone 1 London. Started out as a intern, but as of January I will be a full time client technical analyst


Its an IT and telecom company in Hammersmith








This wasn't a graduate job mind you, got referred to it by my dads mate, had an interview, they liked what they saw and got told a few mins after the interview. Went to LA for a family holiday, straight into the job on the first monday back.
Theres a lot of learning on the go, start my MCITP in October, and from there on in its a progressive pay system with annual performance reviews









PM me if you want to know more


----------



## txzar

CAD For a civil engineering company.

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunfire

IT for the city.


----------



## LazarusIV

I sell State Farm Insurance for an agent in Chicago and I'm a C-130 Navigator in the Illinois Air National Guard. My insurance job pays the bills until I either go back to school or find something better. I really want to get a government job in Chicago... anyone?


----------



## yilgrim

i just switched majors as a sophomore from pre-med and journalism to computer engineering and physics(i know right?) so i'm still early in my student years, technically.

for work i do paralegal work at a lawfirm about 10 miles from where i live.


----------



## BlackOmega

Certified mechanic. However Im going back to school.


----------



## teckno-uzi

contract welder and student currently at a Community College. USMC veteran and enjoying my GI BILL benefits which fund my hobby as well.

my welding goes part time during school and i get to return to work whenever i am not in class.


----------



## Ginny.

Well I'm 15, but its the summer holidays at the moment so I work in a computer shop, mainly doing their accounts (I'm quite good with numbers), doing the heavy lifting and also just generally messing around. I'm only on Â£70 a week, but the jobs not too bad, and its not like I'd be doing anything else


----------



## Tyrathect

Student currently, one year to go until I get to put on the big boy pants and get a 'real' job which will hopefully better support my hobby than my GA pay.


----------



## franknitty69

Sr. Architect for Avanade Federal Services. My specialty is integration.

Avanade is owned by accenture and microsoft.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franknitty69;14734603*
> Sr. Architect for Avanade Federal Services. My specialty is integration.
> 
> Avanade is owned by accenture and microsoft.


I deal a lot with Accenture guys at work, specifically working with our BP Fuels projects. Nice people actually


----------



## faMine

Currently a junior at Cal Poly Pomona (California State University) studying Biotechnology with an emphasis in pathology and immunology. Maybe you will see me in your local doctor's office ^^


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I am going to school for computer network technology. Ultimate goal is a masters at utd dallas. Also going to push to get as many certs as I can from ccna to network security. Originally I was In the Army for 6 years before I was medically retired from getting hurt In Iraq. I am 27 and just started college so I have a long road ahead of me. By the time I finish my Ass. degree and get ccna certified I would like to start out as just a network geek to gain experiance as I continue going to school.


----------



## boswell3782

Nothing lol


----------



## Saucee

I work as a waiter at a local Applebees







. I'm currently a sophomore at Nassau Community College (I was an idiot in high school) in the process of getting my associates in Computer Science. Then I'm going to try and get into SUNY StonyBrook and get my batcholers in Computer Science.


----------



## irwintan27

a SEABEE!


----------



## NoDoz

Da Police


----------



## Fleming

I'm a student studying bioengineering at Sheffield University, UK


----------



## d6bmg

A student of pursing his bachelor degree in CS (last year of the course).


----------



## Madog

Full time student at UCA going thru the CS program and I do mod for xbox's and other odd jobs for money.


----------



## Dhalmel

Pharmacist by day, OCN moderator stalker by night.


----------



## tedman

IT Engineer - soon to leave my job to pursue some IT contracting for a while.


----------



## bublwrap

production manager for a tv ad agency
and filmmaker but it doesn't pay anywhere near as well.... yet xD


----------



## ZeusAudio

Technical Consultant, or man who runs virus scan.


----------



## Badness

Hobo, aspiring architect.


----------



## [email protected]

Senior Account Manager for a national IT reseller (Zones, inc).

(Shameless plug) Work for a company and need an acct mgr for IT hardware/software? lol
Send me an email and i will see what i can do for you [email protected]


----------



## kayoh

Going to be a 5th year computer engineering student at Cal Poly Pomona (yay for budget cuts...) however, I've been interning at Hamilton Sundstrand as a software engineer for the past 2 summers


----------



## allupinya

graphic design and programming, all types of both with some marketing stuff... and dish washing.


----------



## Big-Pete

landlord 
i rent properties out to students







sit on my arse and play PC games all day its not bad i spose ha! its a hard life at 22years old


----------



## zerobahamut

5th grade English teacher

When colleagues complain that school supplies are expensive I tell them...so are computer parts except I don't complain


----------



## Cranapple

Student at the University of Oregon, GO DUCKS!


----------



## I Mazza I

Earning a bachelor's degree in Psychology this coming spring. I haven't decided if I want to pursue a masters degree..


----------



## Fan o' water

Mechanical engineer. I love designing things, but engineering is not the most stable work. Have worked way too much OT in the past, but it has allowed me to indulge numerous hobbies (racing motorcycles, mtn climbing, computers, etc). I would recommend engineering if you have any scientific bent.


----------



## twisted5446

vehicle inspector in TX and Computer Science major at local college


----------



## Reshkar

ICT-apprentice for 2 years, one year left till my practical exam. Then I'll study to get enough points for a increased chance at HiST(A university college) and then I'm supposed to become a technical engineer or something.. I have everything planned out, luckily I have a backup if that fails


----------



## Arimis5226

I'm a contractor for NAVAIR. As an advanced electronics technician, I get to play around with some pretty impressive technology and the pay is fair. I'm also currently a halftime student at CSM. Working on my BSEE.


----------



## ASUSfreak

I'm an electrical engineer. My job is to supply you ALL of power







!!! If I make a mistake: I'm dead







(well at least very, very, very toasted since I work between the 230V and 70.000V) --> But it pays well


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak;14864367*
> I'm an electrical engineer. My job is to supply you ALL of power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!! If I make a mistake: I'm dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (well at least very, very, very toasted since I work between the 230V and 70.000V) --> But it pays well


volts dont kill amps do








you could die on about 3 amps.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete;14866624*
> volts dont kill amps do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could die on about 3 amps.


This. Although 70000V will leave a big burn. The current is what causes irregular beating in the heart.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete;14866624*
> volts dont kill amps do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could die on about 3 amps.


Agree, but you die above 1A because with 500mA you start to defibrillate


----------



## SpectreVII

Going for my BS in CS and CIS(Computer info systems), but only just finished my first year, so still don't know much.









Hopefully once I'm done I can get my foot into the door of a VG studio, Building virtual worlds is amazing to me and with the new tech coming out(Atoms in video games  ) it will definitely be the most interesting time.


----------



## Shaun1991

Just turned 20 going to school for Business Finance, and I own a Repossession Company with my dad.


----------



## ASUSfreak

I wonder why you reply on my post? I just told the stuff I do for living









It's not Voltage that kills you, it's not Amps that kill you! It's when combined it kills you --> Power (Wattage) P=U.I

And you die if a current of 0.03A runs through your body!!! Thats why the install differential devices at the beginning of any electrical home installation... 0.3A and 0.03A (But that's when the current stays running through your body)

Example 1: A car battery 12V can give a lot of hundreds of Amps. You may touch the + en - at the same time, it won't kill you... The 12V is not enough to make a bridge to the ground from your body, so the current won't run and you'll live. Should it pass, you'l be fried...

Example 2: A heavy stun-gun can zap a 100.000V at ya, but only with 0.000001A so the total wattage is 1W --> won't kill ya







but it stings like hell feeling 100.000V not over your body, but through every nerf and vain and muscle from your body to the ground... And as long as it zaps, as long you'll feel a lot of pain...

You should have learned this at the begin lessons of electricity. It's basic.

Greetzzz


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak;14866873*
> I wonder why you reply on my post? I just told the stuff I do for living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Voltage that kills you, it's not Amps that kill you! It's when combined it kills you --> Power (Wattage) P=U.I
> 
> And you die if a current of 0.03A runs through your body!!! Thats why the install differential devices at the beginning of any electrical home installation... 0.3A and 0.03A (But that's when the current stays running through your body)
> 
> Example 1: A car battery 12V can give a lot of hundreds of Amps. You may touch the + en - at the same time, it won't kill you... The 12V is not enough to make a bridge to the ground from your body, so the current won't run and you'll live. Should it pass, you'l be fried...
> 
> Example 2: A heavy stun-gun can zap a 100.000V at ya, but only with 0.000001A so the total wattage is 1W --> won't kill ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it stings like hell feeling 100.000V not over your body, but through every nerf and vain and muscle from your body to the ground... And as long as it zaps, as long you'll feel a lot of pain...
> 
> You should have learned this at the begin lessons of electricity. It's basic.
> 
> Greetzzz


im a landlord btw.
not a sparky.


----------



## JIKAJIKA

Fitter and Turner by trade
Currently an Infantry Soldier Australian Army


----------



## Mootsfox

Anyone else matching up peoples careers and their system specs like I am?


----------



## Yuki457

Software Engineer & Developer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14876171*
> Anyone else matching up peoples careers and their system specs like I am?


Lol


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm currently studying for a bachelor's degree in applied economics.


----------



## mc6415

Well I'm reading for a degree in Computer Science, I also work in a call centre for a number of companies out of term time and throughout the year I perform stand up comedy.

Aside from these I have a few voluntary pursuits, I work on a 'Safety Bus' scheme at my university where two nights a week we drive around picking up vulnerable students and making sure they arrive back at there accommodation safe and sound as well as working at a voluntary radio station. All in all I like to keep myself busy.


----------



## violent88

Finishing up an masters in politics.


----------



## Papas

Easytech @ staples....and then i have my suger momma.....lol


----------



## Draven

Manager in a coffee shop for the last 6 months before that I was the supervisor at the same place for 4 yrs.


----------



## t3haxle

I make some money on the side as a referee. Hoping to get a job in retail for the holiday season though.


----------



## ORL

Field Manager / Structured Cabling Engineer

Specializing in Cisco products with advanced knowledge of Juniper and EMC as well.


----------



## Zcypot

Im hired as a Freelance Admin IT.

I do what ever my cousin does not want to do(grunt work).

Attending School, don't know what career yet.


----------



## HK_47

Professional Assassin Droid


----------



## Cotton

Operations manager & general manager for my own grading and paving company. Started this year after project managing and estimating for the last 8 years. We have 3.5 million contracted thus far.

I'm 25.


----------



## Ayatola1981

Firefighter.


----------



## JonnyFenix

Computer Network and Technical Support student at my local collage. Was a PC deployment technician during the summer. Hope to get a job in the tech support after I graduate. Also, learning about trading, markets and selling accessories for high target items to pay for my loves. (Son, gf, computers, cars, weight lifting, and clothing accessories IE shoes, new era hats, bling, ect.)


----------



## StreekG

I work in the stone industry (kitchen benchtops)
Selling tools and equipment/machinery to the guys that manufacturer the benches + a range of maintenance products for natural stone for people to use at home.
The company i work for also sells stone slabs and tiles.


----------



## Castle02

CNC Machine Operator for a office furniture manufacturing plant.


----------



## Donkey1514

TSgt - U.S. Air Force


----------



## Mackumba

i'm an economist, currently off jobs, managing my assets in the stock market.


----------



## ninjaburrito

I'm homeless


----------



## eignub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackumba;14906245*
> i'm an economist, currently off jobs, managing my assets in the stock market.


Hows that working out for ya?

I am a meat cutter in a grocery store!


----------



## Mackumba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eignub;14906271*
> Hows that working out for ya?
> 
> I am a meat cutter in a grocery store!


Some could think it's relaxing to stay out of a job for a while. Sadly, not in my area. Messing with the stock market is VERY stressing. If you're just a regular guy, investing every now and then, collecting profits and losses is one thing. But when you try to make your month earning entirely out of it, it's a whole new level of dedication and keeping up with the news, being aware of industry tendencies and stuff like that. You'd be surprised to see that sometimes a bigger earning doesnt fully compensate the ammount of life it sucks out of you.


----------



## ORL

Yep, stocks suck. You have to live and breathe it if you intend on primary income without a mature portfolio.

Get good at watching for those pump and dumps on the penny side and learn how to read them, do that and make big bucks. Make a mistake and lose big bucks haha. I cant seem to stop breaking even on em because I do not have the time to check them every second during hours.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, I'm 19 and got denied to my college of choice due to foreign language credits. So I continued with my internship and now (started last december following my highschool graduation) work full time as an "information systems specialist" in production control for the state while taking classes at our CC. unfortunatly living at home but by next fall i'll have enough saved to pay for college in full with 0 loans! So id say it worked out


----------



## 0Amadeus0

Graphic artist & product designer.
Basically I draw pictures, send them to China and somebody manufactures it for me.


----------



## Ubeermench

Web Designer and Student going for my degree in computer science.

I'm 19


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Going for my degree in Software Engineering with a master probably in Computer Systems and Networks.


----------



## Add3r

18 and work full time as a Video Game artist and Designer. Manage 2 interns that work under me, and do base programming for game levels. I also create main game assets from the landscape, to buildings, to base mesh (like basic modeling from concept to 3D model) character modeling. Can also rig (put bones to animate into a character) and hand paint textures.







(BEST JOB IN THE WORLD lol, cant believe I get paid to play and make video games to be honest)

Also a part time student at a local art/design school, with a secondary full time job, AKA a girlfriend









Follow your dreams, and set goals. You seriously can get anywhere with just the will to do it, and that's coming from an 18yr old lol. I told myself I wanted to be a game artist by the time I graduated college, by the time I graduated high school I had a basic game deisgn job and then worked closely enough with the art development team, and it got me an art job, now i have two interns who are about 3yrs older than me









Just go out and do it. Seriously. I am not trying to boast or brag, just trying to get across that anything is possible, if your heart is set to do it!


----------



## Xeelee

Forensic Accountant/Auditor/Analyst at [redacted]. I love it.. well.. most of it. Writing audit programs is no fun. Data mining is! It's also fun seeing how poorly and inefficiently accounting and auditing software utilizes hardware. The CPA exams are not fun =( /streesssssed


----------



## mesadead

I am a highschooler and broke so I feel your pain sticky. Most of what I get I grab when stores and whatnot toss in trash or yard sales.


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

Does it count if my dad's brother works at intel?


----------



## leafan101

I am a poor student (poor because my parents don't believe in getting a free ride from them in college. All of my income goes towards feeding myself, clothing myself, and keeping myself clean). I am majoring in Economics and Business in college and hope to go to law school as soon as I graduate. Interesting fact: I currently have 100,000 dollars in scholarships towards a college education that only costs $94,000. Too bad I can't use that extra $6,000 towards a PC.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Nice! Any tips or advice for a fellow accountant trying to get into auditing?

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## BizzareRide

Freshmen Computer Science major at the University of Texas at Arlington!

I hope to graduate with a Bachelor's of science with a focus on Information Security


----------



## Add3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesadead;14927013*
> I am a highschooler and broke so I feel your pain sticky. Most of what I get I grab when stores and whatnot toss in trash or yard sales.


I was the same way, I was there and still kind of am, college payments basically break you the first couple of years... lol, I still basically buy everything computer or electronic wise here in the sale forums or on sale, I still see it as the only true way to shop and see buying new (normally, if i cant help it) as a waste.


----------



## InerTia*

I fix computers of my friends for WAY CHEAPER than that dang Geek Squad repair BS. I have gotten over 300$ in the last year just from reloading WindowsXP and doing general maintenance on friends comps.

I am also a Sophmore in Highschool.


----------



## kgury

Enlisted in the United States Air force. In an IT career field. 
http://usmilitary.about.com/od/airfo...bs/a/3d1x2.htm


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreekBostonBoy+;14927501*
> Does it count if my dad's brother works at intel?


You got a deal on that 2600K didn't you?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Previously a day trader, currently lawschool 1L


----------



## SupaSupra

I work in IT for a defense contractor.


----------



## Worple

Retired army dont do anything


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Lab Tech at Hopkins. Part time Geek Squad agent (for the discounts







).


----------



## Nano5656

I work at the major warehouse of Mastronardi Produce (the biggest supplier of Tomatoes, cucumbers, and peppers on the eastern side of the world LOL) on night shift as a quality inspector of the vegetables. (I have touched the food you eat, without a doubt) while attending school part time because I'm undedcided. Can't figure out what I want to go for. Something technology based but I just can't decide. Thankfully my job pays pretty well for what it is .

PS: In case you were wondering, the sunset label on produce in stores, that's this company. We ship to all the big ones (costco, walmart, meijer, kroger, aldis, you name it)

PSS: WHAT THE HELL SHOULD I GO TO COLLEGE FOR LOL


----------



## KorbenD

System administrator at a large hospital system.

Previously: Consumer electronics repair tech, 3D animator, arcade repair (still collect the machines though).


----------



## connor h 1991

commercial gas engineer


----------



## UNOE

I need a job I live in Orange County, CA. Please PM me if you want to hire me. I have my Comp TIA A+ Cert.

Edit: Please !


----------



## averageScrub

I'm actually in school learning how to become a CISCO assistant technician. You know, that big networking company. So I'm going to spend the next two years of my life learning how to connect computers to each other. Yipee!


----------



## Trouter

I am a lawyer. I blog a little too.

www.smartpropertylaw.com
http://blog.smartpropertylaw.com


----------



## Mayor Winters

Software Developer in a minor Company, mostly for machines.


----------



## alpsie

Im a student at college in Denmark.
bachelorin administration. but also have a job (tho gone down from 37h to 9h a week)
And it does allow me to enjoy the hobby


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mayor Winters*


Software Developer in a minor Company, mostly for machines.


I'm studying Software Development at college at the moment, is the job quite rewarding, and satisfying?


----------



## ohms

City of New York Paramedic

I'm at work right now as a matter of fact, rocking on my 4G connection


----------



## Darkslayer7

High school student (robotics/electric), and i work @my fathers workplace when i have time ,to get some money for my hobby ( some gaming , and building computers ( this @ my sig rig is my 3rd one ))


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm;14934516*
> You got a deal on that 2600K didn't you?


185 after rebates and employee discount. My uncle is a manger there. Still have no idea what he does.........But.....I know someone who works at eVGA so........kekekekekke..But no deals on my graphics cards -_-


----------



## GasMan320

I'm a doctor who loves tinkering with computers in his free time


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;14949198*
> I'm a doctor who loves tinkering with computers in his free time


what kind of doctor?


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saucee;14770042*
> I work as a waiter at a local Applebees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm currently a sophomore at Nassau Community College (I was an idiot in high school) in the process of getting my associates in Computer Science. Then I'm going to try and get into SUNY StonyBrook and get my batcholers in Computer Science.


Bout time we had another long islander.


----------



## Astonished

Resident tech as Staples...


----------



## Add3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV*


I'm studying Software Development at college at the moment, is the job quite rewarding, and satisfying?


Yes. It is a pretty awesome job, depends on what side you do, programming am I correct?? (yes there are other jobs associated with software development, actually many) If so, programming is a pretty legit profession, and a lot of people look at you as "smart" or like "oh man that is legit". Its pretty cool to say "I can program stuff" Also a cool industry to look into, if you like gaming, is the game industry (that's where I am at now, as an Artist, doing minor UI design and programming). It is definitely the best job in the world, and beyond satisfying... No joke, I cant believe I get paid to do go into work everyday lol. A lot of programmers that work at my studio started out as software developers


----------



## pchow05

took over father's business. makes teh dough.


----------



## Schmuckley

i cut trees..it affords me my comp hobby ..whee


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;14949198*
> I'm a doctor who loves tinkering with computers in his free time


can you get me a job ?


----------



## jenmendoza143

I work as a rad tech in a private hospital.


----------



## J3V0N

I opened a reptile business (snakes and lizards) plus money from my parents. I'm still a student anyway


----------



## tvm777

Im a freelance Graphic Designer, plus i own a tech-import company


----------



## lightsout

I dive in the ocean every day and clean rich peoples boats. Yes scuba and all. Well not a tank i have a hose that goes to a compressor in my boat but same thing.


----------



## CrazylikE

I work in a stone crushing plant or w/e it translates to







I dont really like it, but its the only thing I could get and its better than being unemployed imo. At least I earn enough to get by.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished;14949796*
> Resident tech as Staples...


That used to be me in Rock Hill, SC...


----------



## morethantoast

Wow, quite a variety of jobs here.

I'm a full-time student studying computer science.

Also work part-time selling lawn and garden at Sears.

In my free time I wait for Battlefield 3, Skyrim, and Bulldozer...


----------



## downing

Hey!

I work part time coordinating a computer helpdesk service, and I'm in grad school studying political science.


----------



## dmreeves

I work at a 711







Web Design / Software Engineering student at community college.


----------



## The_ocho

I'm in the Airforce, F16 Crew Chief. supports my hobbies quite well.


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

Alot of students here!









studying Electronics Engineering.
i also run my own small business buying/selling/repairing/building/modding computers/electronics/game systems.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Crew Person at Mcdonalds


----------



## Lhotse

Sous Chef at a French Provincial restaurant.


----------



## Mugabuga

Go to school.


----------



## luanswan2002

University at the moment, part time in a shop as well (10 hours a week).


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

School


----------



## darkpower45

This thread needs more Students! heheh but really, I am a Student and a mostly full time employee at Space Systems/ Loral. I work in Quality Control and have to look at circuits under microscopes. Its pretty cool working with parts going into space. Just think, if you have XM radio or Dish Network, I helped make their satellites.


----------



## kevininsimi

Will be graduating university in December, have my pilots license too. When I'm not messing with my computer, I'm flying... or working! To make that money for flying and computer parts


----------



## greenbalot

student, marine reserve on the side


----------



## ganjiry

unemployed/ disabled, pc gamer:gunner2:


----------



## andrewlennon

im an architect, and i just came from a project at peru. built 3 schools for children there


----------



## Smo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewlennon*


im an architect, and i just came from a project at peru. built 3 schools for children there










By 'built 3 schools for children' do you mean 'was paid to design school buildings'?


----------



## Shogon

College student l;


----------



## blackpixel

finishing up ... degree in animation :|


----------



## vilelax1

Police


----------



## MrWilson

Train guard


----------



## 10halec

Dual majoring in Linux/Microsoft administration, work as a network ops tech. Sounds a lot fancier than it is


----------



## marbleduck

I'm a sophomore in high school, I get my $$$ from building people computers.


----------



## weezymagic

Kitchen manager at local restaurant. I only make $11 per hour. Hopefully starting ranken fall 2012 in the it dept. Trying to make something of myself. Lol

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirectOverkill

train dolphins


----------



## Sgrrsh26

RF Amplifier Tech


----------



## Xyxox

IT management consultant. I specialize as a network and telecommunications subject matter expert.


----------



## Zarkaram

Client Technical Support Associate


----------



## evilghaleon

Warehouse Manager


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished;14949796*
> Resident tech as Staples...


same here, also graduating in May with a BS in Software Engineering


----------



## fritx

Cashier at a supermarket, but I got to live from something right?


----------



## andrey64

Full time student and full time employee at VONS haha. BIG BUCKS!


----------



## fritx

Go to college to study for some certs and work as a cashier


----------



## Theelichtje

live with my parents







and i work at a store.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I own a small company that runs the social networking website facebook.com, I wouldnt blame you if you never heard of it.


----------



## Esseff

Technology Information Specialist for the school district


----------



## Psykhotic

DoD/Student


----------



## derickwm

I love how the OP only has 1 post...and it was this thread starter.


----------



## Muntey

I should probably update my employment status... Unemployed - Just moved to Perth, Australia and looking for a job, does anyone around here have any jobs going?


----------



## chrystal

working for Volvo, making laser measures at 0.0001mm precision...
can you tell I hate when people come into the room and dust/hair gets in the way for taking measures?

however wont be so long lived, they are firing people now since a foreign country bought us... just wish I can stay till Q1 2012 so I can get Christmas presents


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreekBostonBoy+*


185 after rebates and employee discount. My uncle is a manger there. Still have no idea what he does.........But.....I know someone who works at eVGA so........kekekekekke..But no deals on my graphics cards -_-


ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## m4gnumsnip3r

Being a Web designer, Web host and a Cyber Security analyst gives me all that I need.


----------



## boywelcome

Work for HiltonHotel, newb in custom comp, need some1 show how to build one







)


----------



## BF3forever

I work with ventilation/automation for my dads company, but I dont have education yet







Only a year off ^^


----------



## _Nikhil

I'm a Web Developer , I write bad code.


----------



## Chewy

Marine engineer


----------



## stubass

retired from the aussie defence force with a VA disability pension. just finished second year in a Bach of Technology (computing systems) online from RMIT in Melbourne and preparing to sit my CCNA exam within 2 months, with Cisco i want to reach the level of CCIE Network Security


----------



## noshibby

Cnc lathe operator


----------



## kibalock

i work with supercomputers @ ibm


----------



## Jim888

I eat ice cream for a living (no really). Quality control and product development for a supermarket (ice cream, yogurt, cottage cheese, milk, OJ, sodas, tea, lemonaid ect...)


----------



## msjohnsn

director of nurses


----------



## orlywutlol

Assistant store manager at a grocery store.

I'm debating about getting into blogging to maybe get some extra cash on the side. Anyone have any experience in this? any tips?


----------



## subliminally incorrect

i derp for great justice


----------



## Manischewitz

Hustlin


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

I'm a doctorate student working on my PhD in Biomedicine. Computers have just been my hobby on the side.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am a Lumper. For those of you who do not know what a Lumper is. I unload freight trucks for Rite Aid. I do not work for Rite Aid I am contracted to do the job. A truck comes in with 6000+ pieces on the truck & I have to pretty much find theb est way to stack the pallet and stack it. I do x2 trucks per day. Pretty much hard labor and by the end of the week I am dead.

I know its not the most exciting job but the pay is pretty awesome atleast for my area. bring home is well over 1K a week.

My job before this was in Networking for Mfactor Tech. We would travel the country with all expenses paid (Gas, Food & Hotels) to do networking for large companie's such as Bj's, bestbuy, Rite Aid, Ultimate Electronics, CompUSA & many more. Mfactor Tech went out of business after 15+ years so now I am a lumper


----------



## silverfox777

Work for John Lewis, computers are only my side hobbie, gonna build my very first pc.


----------



## Pavix

Internal Helpdesk at Aegon/Now TransAmerica. I get the joy of talking to people in The Hague, India, California, New York, Colorado, The UK, Georgia, Paris and lots of interesting places.


----------



## OCcomet

I just passed the CPA exam, but still looking for a job.


----------



## Shion314

Student at UGA and co-owner of an LLC (inheritance).


----------



## Lyno

I'm a student (doing visual effects) with a student loan. Should really stop spending so much on my computer but I just can't stand slow computers


----------



## sumesara

wow this post is going great...

I am clerk.... in customer service area currently...

used to teach computer at a locl institute,


----------



## ramkatral

I drive a gasoline tanker and go to school full time for networking security. And let's not forget my most important job... Husband and father of two beautiful girls.


----------



## cheapskates

Interior Designer/Photographer


----------



## GodsCHOZIN

Sophomore at Iowa State University. Double major in Spanish and Civil Engineering. Not sure when my first build will take place but I am starting to research everything now.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Full time Paramedic at the local hospital. Then Volly FF/Paramedic for my town's FD


----------



## GreenieGriz

Work from home as an IT manager and IVR system designer. Also a stay at home dad, which is by far the most rewarding job I've ever had.









Cheers,

GG


----------



## DevilDriver

IT support for homedepot stores.


----------



## downlinx

Systems administrator for Healthcare company.


----------



## Xeroeth

Security operative, currently in the process of obtaining security advisor & manager qualifications.


----------



## raydizzle

Just graduated from University, and currently looking for a job...


----------



## fine

buy opp







le


----------



## Bryan240g

Diesel Technician for Cummins


----------



## FlighterPilot

Cashier at Safeway. I struggle to support my hobby, and the itch to upgrade isn't always scratchable on my income; it sucks.


----------



## Tronic707x

im 13 and do nothing at all!


----------



## adridu59

Student for now... I hope to become an engineer.


----------



## wupah

piping draftsman yeeehaaaw


----------



## Balsagna

Machinist -- Soon to be Air Force.


----------



## bane-o

I work for JMARK Business Solutions in Springfield, MO. I am currently the senior bench technician, however I will possibly be moving up to a higher position soon.

http://www.jmark.com/


----------



## ghettosuperstar

I thought what I'd do was, I'd pretend I was one of those deaf-mutes...
I work for a cable company and do IT consultanting as a side job to make more money.
I would define myself as a IT architect. I like building and taking apart stuff.


----------



## Jcoast

Freshmen student.

I have very little money to support my hobby, as you can see by my system in my sig.


----------



## BearStyle

Cheef of Security 4 days a week at local club(night)
Selling computers,repairing computers(day)


----------



## Drinkebroer5

Study for land surveyor, started my 3rd year.


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

USMC active duty, "Marksmanship Coach" just about 4 years in now.


----------



## Dockmaster

I am a Senior Systems Engineer. I make decent money, but I always need more for my hobbies! Might sell my second system in order to max out my main rig.


----------



## lordikon

I'm a video game programmer, decent money, definitely pays for my hobbies which are mostly playing video games.


----------



## 66racer

Fork lift mechanic. Not a bad job but ain't easy on the body at times. Left the auto industry after 4yrs with Mercedes Benz. Not bad living for what I do its pretty easy


----------



## Jooky

Software Quality Assurance..I break stuff all day


----------



## sandythedog

I'm 16 and I wash cars when I can.

Don't have a real income to support the hobby, however I have saved up enough car washing, Christmas and birthday money to finally build my first ever rig November.


----------



## chris-br

English teacher in Brazil.


----------



## kingpin4329

Desktop Technician here...

Launching a dream in Jan. 2012... www.livesimpletech.com


----------



## JL514

i make makeup and other cosmetics / personal care products


----------



## xtascox

Starting a new job next Monday as a Web and Data Application Developer. More pay and more along the lines of what I want to do!


----------



## scotishhaggis

I am a Garbolgist

Sent via Tapatalk on my super SGS2


----------



## Jmih

^ didnt get u


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotishhaggis;15261731*
> I am a Garbolgist
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk on my super SGS2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmih;15276903*
> ^ didnt get u


http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/garbologist
^^
this?


----------



## terr0rt0telc0

I used to work for HP before they folded up in Northern California. I worked in the R4 building in the then called std workshop, later renamed to eml (event management lab) for obvious reasons. Later I went on to a few telecom companies doing work on engineering schematics for in the field. Worked for a nextel west team based in Roseville, CA for 3 years till laid off, Mike Naake/viva motorsports worked on shocks ohlins, bilstein, qa1 anything that actually was any good. I now work for the wife's family, large supplier of almonds and walnuts in Central California.


----------



## dafour

I work at a old peoples home in the maintenance department. Very relaxed job !


----------



## denial_

I'm working for IBM while studying in computer science in college


----------



## Chuckclc

I eat, drink and sleep for a living. At least I feel thats the 3 most important things I do to keep me alive.


----------



## Blackops_2

Gotta start working in hospitals this summer. Currently a junior in college, under biological sciences, sights set on Med. We'll see how it goes it's a lot of work


----------



## killerbicycle

I'm a commercial diver.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenthos

Stripper / student.


----------



## lucmitch

line cook


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucmitch;15288492*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> line cook


Boy that sounds good right now. I use to be a line cook at Fuddruckers.


----------



## SodomySquirrel

Student doing a BS in Computer Science.

Work at GeekSquad for BestBuy.

I love it. Dont hate it.


----------



## Ratjack

student: Junior at washington state university. Going for BA in accounting and then going for the CPA exam.

haha, ultimate goal is to get into a company, work my butt off and aim high for a CFO position. High hopes though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SodomySquirrel;15288557*
> Student doing a BS in Computer Science.
> 
> Work at GeekSquad for BestBuy.
> 
> I love it. Dont hate it.


My wife and I tried going for a CS degree.... but we couldnt stand sitting there trying to code things. We both decided to go for accounting because we took one look at java and C++ and said... nope haha. Good field to get into though, its some good money to make.


----------



## Korayyy

I build streetable 8-9 sec cars. Mostly single turbo modular cars.


----------



## Furore

Chief Intelligence Sergeant for an Army Special Forces Battalion


----------



## trendy

Security Operations Operator, aka dispatch.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tranquil

I run a contracting company.

GIT R DUN!


----------



## DirektEffekt

I'm a full time student studying Electrical Engineering!

Work part time at a supermarket AND an engineering firm doing drafting for 7 hours in my spare weekdays.


----------



## Chrit

Self-Empoyed, work at a grocery store, trade currencies and studying at Uni.


----------



## SodomySquirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack;15288580*
> student: Junior at washington state university. Going for BA in accounting and then going for the CPA exam.
> 
> haha, ultimate goal is to get into a company, work my butt off and aim high for a CFO position. High hopes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I tried going for a CS degree.... but we couldnt stand sitting there trying to code things. We both decided to go for accounting because we took one look at java and C++ and said... nope haha. Good field to get into though, its some good money to make.


Yeah I'm getting close to switching my major from CS to Computer Eng


----------



## ginger_nuts

Air Conditioning Mechanic, I like keeping people comfortable







But damn when it is 45+ in summer don't come to me telling me your office or shop at 25 Celsius is hot


----------



## gms19

Computer Engineer (degree in Hardware Design but job is Software







)

got a few years before I can start financing my hobby and setup some insane system at my place


----------



## gms19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SodomySquirrel;15303142*
> Yeah I'm getting close to switching my major from CS to Computer Eng


Just so you know even CE has some mandatory software (programming and others) classes. been through it.









good luck


----------



## Alison

I'm a college sophomore going for BS CS and BS CE double degree. I'm also a software engineering intern at a small company.
As far as finances.... I'm looking at building a 2500k/Z68 box once I have ~$700 to spare, which is probably sometime between now and Christmas.


----------



## aesthetics_brah

School


----------



## Kdude90

Xbox Customer Support Escalations Agent - Awesome job, great pay, and great benefits too. Forget _supporting_ my PC build, most of it was either given to me or heavily discounted by MS & its partners


----------



## [email protected]

I am a Solutions Sales Account Manager at Zones Inc. (www.zones.com)
Which really means, I allow business's to realize they spend way too much money with companies like CDW.


----------



## Derek1387

Tech Support Agent at Suddenlink Communications... yes... hate me.


----------



## Schmuckley

something like this..


----------



## Eric Barney

BMW/Mercedes/Porsche Tech. by day, Cabinetmaker/woodworker on the weekends. Did computer repair for a bit, but it did not pay too well.


----------



## DeaconFrost31

I don't recall posting in here before... Currently working Full Time as a Department Supervisor at Toys R Us. I make enough to support buying components and what not, but not quite enough to be able to move out and have a place of my own. I've been there for 6 years several different positions at 2 different stores. At the same time I am studying Network Communications Management at DeVry, if I can fit it into my schedule I am hoping to work part time for a local computer parts vendor B.R.U.C. Computers www.bruccomputers.com as a sales associate. I have a lot of work ahead of me as far as school goes but only 9 months or so till i graduate and can find something in my field.


----------



## galaxy366

Filling in a SuperMarket


----------



## hednik

Hit keys on the keyboard all day... cant say its fun but they treat me well


----------



## frankth3frizz

I uh.. beg my parents for money :/

Sent from my Bathroom using my Toilet


----------



## Shallowmist

I am a full time student following for programming or maybe security not certain yet







.

currently getting money by going to school and i also have an internship at the university in our town so i make a total of about 800euro a month give or take. Still live with my parents 19 btw.


----------



## raiderxx

GIS (Geographic Information Systems) Technician at an engineering firm.


----------



## Vita

Work at a Paper Imprinting Factory :x


----------



## hollakris

Registered nurse but now teaching English in Korea


----------



## Fantasy

Indie game developer.


----------



## adamski07

part/full time employee/student. Majoring Digital/Computer Forensics.


----------



## xhermesx

Engineer/offers and plannings for the works of roads construction


----------



## Panther2856

Hello Forum,

I am a BioChemist,

Panther2856


----------



## ramkatral

Blf


----------



## Nicktlloyd

U.S. Army Photographer. I fund my hobby with side jobs such as shooting weddings (gag).


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Student at WCFE in Ireland studying Computer & Network Maintenance (lol)

College grants are funding my Gaming rigs.


----------



## psybot00

hellow


----------



## Sickened1

U.S. Marine. As well as a part time student for game design.


----------



## The Pook

3 jobs. I work at Rite Aid, a liquor store, and on a farm. All three equally suck.

Oh, and community college. There's a fourth suckage.


----------



## mrteddy

FULL TIME STUDENT

wants to be either an animator (like avatar stuff)
or work for INTEL


----------



## jojoenglish85

U.S Army Baby, Full time Laboratory Tech, Full time Father, Full time Husband, Full time gamer lol


----------



## toddville393

PATRIOT Missile System Technician in the U.S. Army. Currently deployed to Kuwait.


----------



## tlminh

Physician in AFSOC, that's all I can say


----------



## anwittdc

I work in healthcare. Not in the military though...


----------



## Xinoxide

I protect company employees from getting trolled on the internet.


----------



## Talynn67

I work in the semiconductor industry. Specifically the company makes materials for chip manufacturers, I check it for trace metals so it does not fry diodes.


----------



## dmsteiner91

Student at Ball State University majoring in Information Systems, also working in my department as a Department Tech Specialist setting up and maintaining computer labs. It's sometimes interesting work, and I learn a lot, so I accept the very very low pay.


----------



## B-rock

Information Services (IT) at a major motorcycle company.


----------



## Mercfh

Firmware Engineer for a Large Printer Company.


----------



## sn0w

Junior Software Developer - Financial Services


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*


I protect company employees from getting trolled on the internet.


That's a ncie job.


----------



## XReflection

I'm an engineer for a year --> hoping to matriculate into med school next fall.

My new found income for the year (a nice monthly stipend) has allowed me to fully upgrade my computer this past month







. But now I can't spend any more money haphazardly >_>;


----------



## blueevo8

About a year ago I finally got my foot in the door with an IT department and so far I'm really enjoying it.
I do basic network/hardware/software troubleshooting but the people I work with are great and the hours are good. The pay isn't bad either, considering I don't have any degree's or certifications I can't complain too much.


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denial_*


I'm working for IBM while studying in computer science in college










Jeez, thats a tech enthusiast's dream lol.

I don't work - my stuff is funded by one-off jobs and allowance. I don't have time in my schedule for a par-time job, even. Too much homework and other activities







.


----------



## 3ncrypted

I wear a Batman suit and fight crime. Or a cop if you want to make it sound boring.


----------



## decimator

Just finished my first week as an analyst for a bulge bracket investment bank in their derivatives clearing group. The traders trade credit default swaps or interest rate swaps and we have to clear those transactions, meaning there has to be money on hand as collateral to back the trade in case the securities lose value. It's a pretty boring job, but hopefully it leads to something a little more intellectually stimulating down the road. I get a paycheck monthly, which is a major pain in the ass, but whatever...


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Computer engineering student, I've done some web design on the side tho


----------



## soth7676

Well my dream has been a quality taste tester for a brewery or pursue a career as being the male star in midget porno...sadly neither career panned out

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncivilised

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Scottish_Alchemist*


I'm a doctorate student working on my PhD in Biomedicine. Computers have just been my hobby on the side.


Bro that organic compound is wayyyy too complex


----------



## Queerty

I am a software developer at the Montana Department of Revenue.


----------



## alosha360

Navy


----------



## alexmaia_br

college professor... law. very boring stuff.


----------



## Pozpenguin

I own a country, and a paperclip...


----------



## Crack_Fox

Computer Science Student


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Joomla and Wordpress Programmer and Developer/ Custom SEO Systems developer


----------



## MoRLoK

I work for very, very little reseller in very, very little town in eastern Europe







as everything computer related seller and technician. Very bad money and i almost never stop working







. Now when world struggles with recession its really bad here . But in here you consider yourself to be lucky when u have a job


----------



## sjaakmatje

Full time IT student/part time moderator/customer support @ AVG.


----------



## Ratjack

Full time student at Washington State University


----------



## Sebe

Student and forkliftdriver.


----------



## Xaero330

Unemployed (because no one will hire me). Going to college for Art and 3D Modeling and Animation


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Auditor at electrical distribution companty...pretty boring but I get to have a radio lol.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## goldfingerfif

I do mechanical engineering. It's kind of like an architect but instead I draw ductwork.


----------



## Hallock

I'm Secretary in an Embassy (I won't say which one). The Job is boring as hell, but it pays the bill and feed my addiction. Also on the side I do a little PC repairs and manage a few small and medium servers.


----------



## mrw1986

IT Specialist


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rock*


Information Services (IT) at a major motorcycle company.


WI + Major Motorcycle Co = HD?

If so, nice!

PS, the company I work IT for sells steel tubing and bar to HD.


----------



## Stanley Ipkiss

Investment banker. Own a large portion of Apple, Chevron, Google, facebook and Berkshire Hathaway.

Dropped out of high school at age 15 and went to work for a buddy's dad who bought and sold currencies. Taught me a lot about the real world we live in.


----------



## tCoLL

Motion Designer - MSG, NYC


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanley Ipkiss;15546086*
> Investment banker. Own a large portion of Apple, Chevron, Google, facebook and Berkshire Hathaway.
> 
> Dropped out of high school at age 15 and went to work for a buddy's dad who bought and sold currencies. Taught me a lot about the real world we live in.


Jesus... 2x marsII in SLI and 4x ssds in raid 0? ._.

Anyways, I'm a student in high school. Lovely, eh?


----------



## Cithulu

Actuarial Analyst at USAA. Yeah, it supports my electronics buying/using hobby. The exams take me away from all of my toys though


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanley Ipkiss;15546086*
> Investment banker. Own a large portion of Apple, Chevron, Google, facebook and Berkshire Hathaway.
> 
> Dropped out of high school at age 15 and went to work for a buddy's dad who bought and sold currencies. Taught me a lot about the real world we live in.


Whats a multi-billionaire dropout like you doing hangingout in a place like this?

OT: I do maintenance/operation of marine flight simulators, it sucks.


----------



## Mirjalovic

a medical student.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

IT Security Consultant and grad student at UMUC.


----------



## boost

Noob programmer and network admin in a small advertising company

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tduckro

Chemical Engineer! ****s fun and pays well, currently pursuing an MBA.


----------



## MikersSU

Systems Administrator for a fashion company in Manhattan. Busy job with tons of interesting folks. Wife benefits from awesome sample sales 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigchrome

I'm studying Civil Engineering, it's tough and I have no time to use my toys.
Oh, and I have no money either







All the parts I have; I purchased from saving my birthday/christmas/scholarship money.

It's so tempting to get a job to afford some new toys but It'd probably distract me from my studies.


----------



## noak

Internet marketing, making $300-$500 a day as a 17 year old, not bad


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak;15567685*
> Internet marketing, making $300-$500 a day as a 17 year old, not bad


How does that work?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## /Ben

I'm Batman.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanley Ipkiss;15546086*
> Investment banker. Own a large portion of Apple, Chevron, Google, facebook and Berkshire Hathaway.
> 
> Dropped out of high school at age 15 and went to work for a buddy's dad who bought and sold currencies. Taught me a lot about the real world we live in.


I call shenanigans...I work in finance and investment bankers don't trade securities...traders do. Investment bankers provide advisory services. They facilitate mergers, acquisitions, divestitures, leveraged buyouts, IPO's, and restructurings.

Also, if your buddy's dad taught you how to buy and sell currencies, you'd be an FX trader, not an investment banker who happens to "own a large portion of Apple, Chevron, Google, Facebook and Berkshire Hathaway" (are you even aware of how expensive shares of BRK.A are???). Also, you sorta need a college degree to be an investment banker...

Now, if you trade on your own account, that's a different story (you still wouldn't be called an investment banker, though...), but you didn't say you did, so...


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator;15586226*
> I call shenanigans...I work in finance and investment bankers don't trade securities...traders do. Investment bankers provide advisory services. They facilitate mergers, acquisitions, divestitures, leveraged buyouts, IPO's, and restructurings.
> 
> Also, if your buddy's dad taught you how to buy and sell currencies, you'd be an FX trader, not an investment banker who happens to "own a large portion of Apple, Chevron, Google, Facebook and Berkshire Hathaway" (are you even aware of how expensive shares of BRK.A are???). Also, you sorta need a college degree to be an investment banker...
> 
> Now, if you trade on your own account, that's a different story (you still wouldn't be called an investment banker, though...), but you didn't say you did, so...


Maybe he's the mailboy at investment banking firm. It's plausible they handle accounts that own large portions of those companies. I can't see any individual owning a significant portion of Berk but a fund? Sure.


----------



## Heat

I go to school. I'm almost 16. And If I had enough time for a job, I would certainly apply for one.

How I'm able to afford such an expensive rig? Years of saving from birthdays/Christmas, along with selling a ton of things I've received over the years.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

short order cook, 6 mornings a week from 5a to 10:30a. I get to build once a year with tax monies... the rest of the time I have bills and responsibilities of family


----------



## clubber_lang

I own my own little drywall remodel business and it seems to be doing pretty well right now. It comes and goes , but overall it's been pretty good to me. Also....I have raced motocross for about 30+ years , and for about 4 years 02'-06' I worked at , and ran a huge indoor motocross practice and training facility. I have trained probably a good 150 plus kids and adults over the years on how to ride a bike , practice , race , eat , maintenance and so forth. I had about 3500 members at my track at one time and I loved hanging out with just about all of them.

Long story short....I almost died in June 05' from a really bad wreck. Stepped away from the sport until last summer (August 2010 )....and now I'm back into riding again , and will probably start working with kids again this next summer.


----------



## rdr09

Retired,Used to work as an Industrial Engineer, Currently a Homemaker (wife's paying most of the bills), Full-time MIS student just for the hell of it (four more classes to go!).


----------



## Ryko

Student @ Mayfield College(Trade School) to become a Computer Service Technician.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang;15586527*
> I own my own little drywall remodel business and it seems to be doing pretty well right now. It comes and goes , but overall it's been pretty good to me. Also....I have raced motocross for about 30+ years , and for about 4 years 02'-06' I worked at , and ran a huge indoor motocross practice and training facility. I have trained probably a good 150 plus kids and adults over the years on how to ride a bike , practice , race , eat , maintenance and so forth. I had about 3500 members at my track at one time and I loved hanging out with just about all of them.
> 
> Long story short....I almost died in June 05' from a really bad wreck. Stepped away from the sport until last summer (August 2010 )....and now I'm back into riding again , and will probably start working with kids again this next summer.


nothing is more rewarding than to help other people. you're making a difference. STAY SAFE!


----------



## The Doc

I hack Cisco firewalls


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak;15567685*
> Internet marketing, making $300-$500 a day as a 17 year old, not bad


yesssss do tell!


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic;15586401*
> Maybe he's the mailboy at investment banking firm. It's plausible they handle accounts that own large portions of those companies. I can't see any individual owning a significant portion of Berk but a fund? Sure.


So basically, he's embellishing a crapton even it there's an iota of truth to his post...Whatever. Also, he mentioned owning a stake in Facebook...Facebook is a privately owned company, so he can't own a stake unless he was a managing partner of one of the venture capital firms that gave Mark Zuckerberg seed money to start the business up about 7 years ago. Yeah, somehow I don't think that's true...


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *decimator*


So basically, he's embellishing a crapton even it there's an iota of truth to his post...Whatever. Also, he mentioned owning a stake in Facebook...Facebook is a privately owned company, so he can't own a stake unless he was a managing partner of one of the venture capital firms that gave Mark Zuckerberg seed money to start the business up about 7 years ago. Yeah, somehow I don't think that's true...


That, sir, is a good dang point.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Shoulon

Lets not make this into mini war now.

Anyway --

I'm a week new here and I'm a Network Manager. well more like i'm in charge of everything computer related. Company is a small family oriented one. They do construction.


----------



## Corduroy

I'm a researcher in the field of educational public policies.


----------



## yourboyvic

Achieved my BA is applied sciences for audio engineering from Ex'pression College in Berkeley (Emeryville, but no one knows where that is), California in '07.

Contracted for Google in Mountain View and YouTube in San Bruno for Events Technical Support and landed in their 'tech stops' doing end user client tech support.

That was around the time the economy took a dive, got laid off then unemployed for about 12 months.

Now I'm selling cars in San Francisco, while creating hardware networks and building computers...and yes, I will fix your computer. Tech Support is a calling, there is no other way to tolerate it.


----------



## JedixJarf

sys/network engineer.


----------



## Ovrclck

Point of Sale programmer


----------



## Hatchet

Im a law clerk at a Major Atlanta Law Firm.


----------



## Haywire6000

Can one of you guys tell me how to create a new post/thread please?


----------



## TexasIslander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yourboyvic*


Achieved my BA is applied sciences for audio engineering from Ex'pression College in Berkeley (Emeryville, but no one knows where that is), California in '07.


I'm a nurse in the Air Force stationed at Travis AFB in Northern California. Oh yeah, Emeryville is a nice little place outside of San Francisco that much like Berkley I was told to make sure to make no mention or affiliation I was in the military.


----------



## one-shot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haywire6000*


Can one of you guys tell me how to create a new post/thread please?


I'm really not sure. I wish I could help. :S


----------



## jellis142

A job I'm too ashamed to reveal, given the pure gold in this thread


----------



## fwuffysquirrel

I go to school for a living haha but soon to be EMT


----------



## a15g

School, part time gaming, the rest sleeping, or cleaning my rig


----------



## Richenbals

I work for a Tier 2 telecommunications company in the NRC as level II tech support.
It's not a bad gig overall.


----------



## Bouf0010

I am an aircraft maintenance engineer on the CC-130J Hercules


----------



## Extempt

I'm a Sommelier in a Hotel.

pays for both my hobbies


----------



## Dan816

Commercial Project Manager for a Window Company.

Let's me upgrade....Often!


----------



## TheOddOne

My friend is a computer tech, and I'm his assistant, basically I be people's b!tch


----------



## ahhehe

R&D Chemist in a coatings manufacturing company.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Part-time freelance graphic designer/3d modeller. Drafted soldier in my country's Regiment, pays not as good as it used to be(government cutbacks). Support myself mostly repairing systems or out right buying systems that have seemingly crapped out for cheap(usually only need cheap component replacement or a fresh layer of paste, quick cleaning) and re-sell them for 4-5 times what I bought it for. Apart from that, just have a habit of being at the right place at the right time, and a great opportunity to make some quick easy cash just falls in my lap.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> I am an aircraft maintenance engineer on the CC-130J Hercules


That's just plain cool man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHzrd

Im an Electrical (Fixed Wire Test Engineer) currently based out in Afghanistan working on FOB's


----------



## ruairi

Paper round, at $16nzd a week it doesn't really support my hobby but It lets me do a minor upgrade every now and again. Looking at making some custom case prototypes over the summer holidays. Wouldn't mind a business designing and building actual good SFF cases.
BTW I'm 13


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> That's just plain cool man.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks! i ended up going to school for a looong time lol i love my job though


----------



## MsNikita

Media Designer


----------



## Celcius

I'm just a college student, but this is my last semester.


----------



## cHaoSphEre

Medical student, 3rd year.


----------



## Los Hog

helicopter pilot for PHI, Inc.


----------



## XiDillon

*At the moment Im on a dedicated run out of Toronto to Arlington hauling auto parts. It means Im gone all week and I have no time to really be on my computer.







*


----------



## croSSeduP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockuser01*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> *What do you guys all do for a living??!*
> 
> *Does it allow you to comfortably support your hobby, whilst being a satisfying job in it's own right??*
> 
> Thanks


If your aim in what you do for a living is to make a lot of money to support a habit, or hobby, such as building, maintaining, etc., something like a high end gaming rig, your aim is off. You need to find out what your passion is and do that, regardless of income. Trust me: I've been in the work force for almost 30 years doing various jobs, but what has made me happiest is NOT the amount of money I bring home, but doing something that is rewarding. All that said, no, my profession does not allow me to comfortable support this here hobby. I have to save for a length of time before I can spend money on more computer parts, but my job is very rewarding, and for the most part it is fun! I teach elementary general music in a public school. Teaching is not a high paying job, but it allows me to pay the bills with a little left over that I save until I can buy a new "toy." I don't like to work; never have. So, doing something that doesn't seem like work, seems more like play that I get paid to do, is a great way to live, regardless of the money I bring home!


----------



## Tempest_Inc

I Works a full time job at a Local School District as their Computer Tech. I also operate a Computer Repair service that i work on Residential customers, Municipalities, and businesses in the area offering Consulting and support. For side-side jobs i also own and operate a Food and Product Vending business, and an eBay business.

Most of the time it's appropriate income but when things slow down you have to know where the priorities are, I mean who has to eat when new hardware comes out right...


----------



## Asustweaker

Been anautomotive tech for around 10 years now. Is what i enjoy for work, as it is also one of my many hobbies. Allows me to pay the bills. Also a little extra to build my racecar, and my gaming rig (new one almost ready, X58 classified, undetermined cpu, 200mhz ram and 4 gtx 460's, 2 to fold on all the time, 2 for sli gaming.


----------



## bosse1950

I work at an oil & gas facility - been doin this for 43 years - my job title is: "The one to blame"... Job Description: "50% Pshycoligist & 50% Proctologist" best trait - hard worker, worst trait - workoholic.... for those of you like the lad who started this thread - keep on pushin in the right direction, and make sure you always carry your "magic wand" and "crystal ball", the last 2 items will save your _ss when you commit an "oversight" as no one ever commits a "mistake".

Greetings

Bruce - Trinidad & Tobago.


----------



## KidPunk

I'm a student.


----------



## Fabse

I'm a full time student, but I work part time at a supermarket.


----------



## Ken1649

Is it really safe to post it here


----------



## Tayte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Is it really safe to post it here


Not if you are an undercover agent


----------



## K62-RIG

Hi Guys. New to the forum. I am in Sydney and work at IBM as an IT Specialist.


----------



## Jonnyboy0022

I'm in technology (my own business) for technology companies


----------



## M.IV.E

my work is not relevant to IT but my study does. sometime life can be very boring


----------



## SS_Patrick

I take money from uneducated customers


----------



## kutcher-Aston

I live a good palace


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> If your aim in what you do for a living is to make a lot of money to support a habit, or hobby, such as building, maintaining, etc., something like a high end gaming rig, your aim is off. You need to find out what your passion is and do that, regardless of income. Trust me: I've been in the work force for almost 30 years doing various jobs, but what has made me happiest is NOT the amount of money I bring home, but doing something that is rewarding. All that said, no, my profession does not allow me to comfortable support this here hobby. I have to save for a length of time before I can spend money on more computer parts, but my job is very rewarding, and for the most part it is fun! I teach elementary general music in a public school. Teaching is not a high paying job, but it allows me to pay the bills with a little left over that I save until I can buy a new "toy." I don't like to work; never have. So, doing something that doesn't seem like work, seems more like play that I get paid to do, is a great way to live, regardless of the money I bring home!


I know youre right. Im getting SICK of how my current Driving position is going and theres a computer shop hiring a warehouse person for a measly $13/hr that I may have to consider. Im still not sure if its truly worth the $1320 a month bust. Ill be home every day but Ill have to give up on my project car. I hate where I live. (which isnt where my user profile claims to dream to be)


----------



## iErika

Assassin.

At a bar. Pays good and i get free drinks.


----------



## Marshmellow17

Special Operations MC-130 loadmaster.


----------



## gr1mr34l1ty

ASE certified master mechanic, I work at a Toyota dealership


----------



## Stanley Ipkiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> So basically, he's embellishing a crapton even it there's an iota of truth to his post...Whatever. Also, he mentioned owning a stake in Facebook...Facebook is a privately owned company, so he can't own a stake unless he was a managing partner of one of the venture capital firms that gave Mark Zuckerberg seed money to start the business up about 7 years ago. Yeah, somehow I don't think that's true...


I did drop out of high school but found out later that If I ever wanted to do anything I was going to need a degree. I took my High school exit exam to recive my diploma then went on to graduate with my M.B.A. from Stanford.

Regarding facebook: At the time I was Chairman & Chief Executive Officer of North Star Systems Intl doing about 50 million in sales anually, when Zuckerberg poped up on our map. Thats when we knew we had a winner.

I also visit these forums from time to time, becuase I love tech.

Must be brief as I am very busy

-Stan


----------



## jck

I work as a programmer/analyst during the day...technical consultant in off hours.

I've done everything from upgrading my neighbor's computer to work on classified projects.

No, you can't know what. And yes, there are guys in suits who get out of dark vehicles with sunglasses on who will come get me if I tell.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

I'm going to be a junky when I grow up


----------



## ClickJacker

I work as the I.T. support for a not so small machining company. The pay is not that great but for my first real job out of school I can't complain.


----------



## thecharrr

Procrastinate


----------



## boateye

Best Buy Computer Sales Associate

It's my first job outside the family business. It could be much worse. At least my Co-workers are hilarious, and my bosses don't hate me. Customers are the only negative of the job.


----------



## intermission

I'm a full time student, and a part time food transportation technician in other words I deliver pizzas. I can't really complain about the job, my co-workers are fun, and all I do is drive around and listen to music.


----------



## Chrisv006z

Mechanical Engineer, I work in Operations at a nuclear power plant.


----------



## demoralized

I'm new here, but I'll jump right in. I burn wire all night long...I'm a welder.Great job, great pay and I get 3 days off a week.


----------



## rbininger

Long time lurker, first post. I've been in IT for over 15 years. Worked at a mom-and-pop ISP back in the day, then spent three years traveling the US teaching Linux administration, now am the IT Architect at a company that manages mail lists and consults on Point of Sale software. Have been gaming on computers since I had my first Apple IIe back in the early 80s.


----------



## TheOddOne

Victoria's Secret model.
Jk IT analyst


----------



## _REAPER_

A little bit of this and a littlle bit of that, currently working in Afghanistan.. the sad thing is I love what I do just you cannot do what I do without a war.


----------



## exhaile

College student, sophomore. Electrical/Computer Engineering + Computer Science double major(with Honors). Work as a web designer for the University of Alabama.


----------



## williamx

I am a IT Support Technician, aka help desk lacky, for an IT consulting company that is growing pretty fast. Like someone said it is my first "real" job out of college. I'm pretty much underpaid even for this position and my employer pretty much tells you that from the get go. It's all about the experience and I like the company so hopefully I can move up by the time my student loans are out of forbearance.

However, I do get to go onsite and to other offices once in a while so I do get out, but I have my main roll. I went to school and got my bachelors computer networking with honors (also an associates in liberal arts... YUK) and now i'm changing fonts in email or troubleshooting blackberries. You think "oh blackberry eassssy" I get the most horrific requests. Then i'm in an endless google search of every one posting they have the same problem..... I HATE BLACKBERRIES! I didn't go to school for this bullllship! I mean not every thing is like that, just some examples.

Worst part about the job there are tickets and time tracking. It's understandable but sometimes there just isn't work and you are expected to fill that time... I am still new so work the later shift and everyone goes home at 5 for the most part. Kind of hard to get things done. I really want to work for an office environment. I want to get to know people and the structure of the company. I've been on site a few times and it is so much easier to troubleshoot an issue instead of remoting onto computers. Some can argue you don't gain much knowledge doing that, but I'm gaining just knowledge of how our company run things. Pretty much would do the same stuff at an office.

Sorry for the mini rant. All your life they shove down your throat "go to college get awesome job." I realized half way through college this was false, but I was financially committed so I was screwed. So for any of you young kids thinking about going to college for IT don't expect to be making big bucks right away. Not saying it's not possible, but get internships and any type of work you can. I was stuck in a retail rut for 4 years so that is a major buzz kill for employers.

In the end though this is the field I want to work in, and even though this isn't my ideal position it still brings me the most joy I can have at working.


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanley Ipkiss*
> 
> I did drop out of high school but found out later that If I ever wanted to do anything I was going to need a degree. I took my High school exit exam to recive my diploma then went on to graduate with my M.B.A. from Stanford.
> Regarding facebook: At the time I was Chairman & Chief Executive Officer of North Star Systems Intl doing about 50 million in sales anually, when Zuckerberg poped up on our map. Thats when we knew we had a winner.
> I also visit these forums from time to time, becuase I love tech.
> Must be brief as I am very busy
> -Stan


mmmhhhmmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanley Ipkiss*
> 
> Hang ten playas, wut up from so-cal


That sounds very professional doesn't it? Also, it says you're a student in your profile. Might want to change that if you are pretending to be a CEO.


----------



## jdmathew

Im an Elect. Engineer / Bus Management Major, and I work for a state university's biostatistical department as a Data Manger (aka Clinical Research Data Manager). It's a love it or hate it kind of job, and I love it. I design CRFs for clinical research trials, develop data entry systems, do quality assurance and preliminary data analysis for our statisticians, Sometimes Ill just make deliveries or do data entry if I there's not a ton and our data entry are busy. It's a ton of SAS/SQL programming, which makes me loopy but I'm addicted. I also work on unifying our department with NIH CDISK standardars and working with supervisors on higher level data management procedures to streamline our workloads and make us more efficient. Very fun indeed. I work closely with much smarter people than myself, world renown medical researchers with multiple PhDs, etc and I was only a B/C student in Engineering. Funny thing is that a mediocre tech person such as myself seems like a computer genius in the medical field LOL. I tried for years to do exactly what all my peers were doing and I never landed an engineering job. There were other plans for my life and they were better than I had expected.

When they say "It's all about who you know", they're technically right. They just don't tell you WHO it is you need to know (Matthew 6:33)


----------



## BlackVenom

Full time college student (Computer Technology) & part time psychiatric technician.








During school it affords the gas so I can drive home and work.







In the summer the ~80% of the income Sam doesn't take lets me go nuts within reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*
> 
> since the recession i have been selling my body to larger women for a higher price. business is booming... literally


Unnst!


----------



## A Russian :D

I work as a customer specialist at Office Depot.

I'm 18 and I hope to get into an apprenticeship for a power linemen/or electrical wring. If that doesn't work out I guess it's school for some basic electrical stuff and then start something (like create the tesla solider for the US army!!).


----------



## tx-jose

I am legally bound by contract and law NOT to disclose information about my work...

great pay and awesome benefits tho!!!!


----------



## Gray Fox

I'm a pharmacy and biology major at a university in Ohio. It's now my 3rd of 6 years. With the money I make as a pharmacist I hope to be able to continue my hobby and create some sort of scholarship fund. Happy overclocking, building, and gaming!


----------



## LuckySevn

My main job: IT - Desktop Support Specialist for a memory foam mattress manufacturer. I maintain all their computers, peripherals, and network.

My second job: Computer & home-network repairs.


----------



## Stanley Ipkiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> mmmhhhmmm
> That sounds very professional doesn't it? Also, it says you're a student in your profile. Might want to change that if you are pretending to be a CEO.


Clearly Im not a CEO, wow haha but i made you waste more time looking that up haha, im soorryy i apologize


----------



## Icekilla

Stan, you asked for it:

Post a copy of your Stanford MBA diploma here, NOW. I'll verify it myself to see if it's true, just for kicks.

Otherwise, shut up and get out of here you troll.

Also, where did you go to college and when did you graduate?


----------



## fineyoung

I'm a software Architect for a SAAS based talent management company. Soon to be transferred to Jacksonville FL.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Student at BGSU majoring in computer science.


----------



## Rafdal

Student working part-time in a store here, making around $22 an hour which turns up to about $30 in the evenings / weekends.








Works for me as I'm still living home.


----------



## sniffsunderclouds

Project Manager working on the major upgrade of deep transit metro system


----------



## tuffarts

I have been Tattooing since 1989.
Not just started last month, like every second persons cousin is now days.


----------



## vltr

Law student, rig is my summer work acomplishment


----------



## Milamber

Tactical Unit for Border Protection.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ltg2227

I work in a manufacturing plant driving a forklift and clamplift. Been there 6 years in March! Haven't missed a day of work in over 5 years (excluding vacations). It isn't the best money in the world but it is only a mile from my house and i'm pretty happy!


----------



## Moynesy

Third year Computer Science student currently on my placement year (working unpaid!) employed as a computer network technician for a local girls Irish language secondary school. Living at home this year and desperatly miss being back at uni living with my mates and having fun. My family drive me mad







Teenage girls drive me mad too!


----------



## Mrip541

Legal Analyst.

Pro tip - Don't go to law school. It's a terrible idea.


----------



## Xylene

Apple Certified Macintosh Technician.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Apple Certified Macintosh Technician.


----------



## EternalRest

I'm a full time frozen foods clerk at Harris Teeter.

I went to school for Fire fighting. I need to get my medic.


----------



## 218689

Hi.
I graduated high school 2 year ago and started working as a car/truck/tractor mechanic at a local salvage yard/tow truck company, I occasionaly do minor PC related jobs on my spare time(like recovery, virus scans and occasional part replacements) and I help my mom out at her store(pets) sometimes, I dont take payment from her though. I used to drive a taxi in the weekends, but I quit due to late work hours and there was a lot of difficultys dealing with drunk passengers(decent pay, but a lot of work and rarely time to rest). With my other jobs it just didnt work out.

I get decent pay, Im not attached, Im not realy a big spender and I have time to spare so at the moment Im happy with my economy. I have a passion for cars(specificly 60-80's american and european) and i currently have 2 projects(1962 ford taunus 12m and 1989 VW scirocco GT) that costs way more than the PC hobby.

Norway has high standards for work, health and safety so I guess I make more money than most with similar jobs in other countries.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Legal Analyst.
> Pro tip - Don't go to law school. It's a terrible idea.


Aha... me too!
Just thankful I have a paycheck


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boateye*
> 
> Best Buy Computer Sales Associate
> It's my first job outside the family business. It could be much worse. At least my Co-workers are hilarious, and my bosses don't hate me. Customers are the only negative of the job.


Every Best Buy is different... My first job was geek squad and got a little promotion to driving the bug out to peoples houses and fixing computers... I actually loved the job as I worked on my own schedule, no direct manager watching over me, paid gas, car, and cell phone, and the one on one with the customer gives you a more satisfactory feeling knowing you did the job right and having the customer happy...

It was a real job but then I got a clearance and now work for government contracting and decided to go back to doing Best Buy part time...
Going back to doing geek squad in-store part time gave me a negative taste of what good customer service should really be like...
Managers would throw me on the floor, and treat you as a number to whom can get the most sales with the most attachments... and would get scolded if you didn't attach a service plan to it...
Even people who are dumb as bricks can sell without knowing much about what they are selling... One sales associate would yell at their purchasing customers, "IT'S GOING TO BREAK" to force them to buy an accidental service plan...
Of all the horror stories and idiot sales of both best buy associates and Geek Squad, I can attest to them...

Having enough of wasting my time, and Best Buy limiting their discount to 50%, I then quit and have a negative feedback on the company; other than the Intel Retail Edge and crazy partying employees... I would not be surprised if Best Buy goes out of business simply because they are forcing sales and not providing the right customer service...

My motto is to provide the right product, warranty that product with good customer service(even if it jumps into the grey area), and love what you do...

Sorry for my little rant but back to the topic, I work for government contracts doing IT support(broad but confidential) and pray they do not end the contract and continue renewals or else i'll be back to working at Best Buy lol...


----------



## TheLoxmyth

I'm just a loxmyth, oh, and a safecracker!

(I should'a thought to suck my gut in!







)


----------



## Empr1ze

Cashier, and then programmer for a not-so-big video game company. We develop games for Android currently


----------



## Dacheta

Audiovisual Company; I coordinate our trade shows in Europe MEA Russia & South Africa.
I love Photography and still try to use it with my work.


----------



## bighoppins

I am a jackass of most trades. I do auto-mechanics and in-home computer repair. I also just had to sell a cell phone store. I do all this while going to school full time. I also have several cars that is way more expensive then pc's. My one car I might have to drop 5k into the motor. Damn cars and computers are addicting.


----------



## Hillskill

I own a production company specializing in high end wedding films.

www.atmotion.co.uk


----------



## Cyrilmak

I fix what isn't broke.


----------



## jdean123

I study Airline and Airport Management at University.
I live off as little as I can, and put what money I do save into hardware and/or software for Geoff.







.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Gym instructor.


----------



## CattleCorn

oil & gas lawyer


----------



## Mcgrab

Chemical and process engineer


----------



## oblivious

Orderfiller at a Wal Mart distribution center.


----------



## adamkatt

Personal Trainer, Freelance photographer and that's about it.. I was basically very lucky to be part of a big family owned company in which allowed me to retire very young.


----------



## Lutro0

I am a staff member for Teen Challenge of the Dakotas we help people get their lives back after being ravaged from drug abuse or other live controlling issues, and here soon I will be a Young Adult pastor for a local church.

And as you might know I am OCN's Sleeving Artisan.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Me I am currently studying to become a trainer/teacher in IT..


----------



## Dacheta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u*
> 
> I work in sales for an audiovisual integrator. We do A/V systems and controls, broadcast (professional video cameras, etc.), and SMART technologies to corporate, education, sporting arenas, and houses of worship. I like the job and some of the stuff we put together is simply awe inspiring.


Hey cool I work with the leading A/V integrator and do the European trade shows, getting ready for ISE 2012 in Amsterdam the end of the month.


----------



## deafboy

technically a student.... but right now I am an intern. Doing some software development.


----------



## Skysec

Engineering major with a paid internship. (So an engineering student that got lucky)

That and I also do wedding photos from time to time.


----------



## gipoy

Student


----------



## s0d0mg0m0rrah

senior technician at a local computer store; pays the bills and supports my habbit but couldn't do it for a living.

going back to uni to get a masters in animation


----------



## iZZ

Full time student. My parents pay most of my rig (and the parts that I upgrade usually go to them so it's a double win pretty much). I hope one day I'll have my own storeand have enough money to support my hobby and have a nice car. Although things here in Portugal are looking pretty bad...


----------



## BLKKROW

Student Part time

Work for Ebay/Paypal Full Time


----------



## davidm71

Dentist and hard core overclocker always!


----------



## MangoMan

Sr. Global Information Security Architect

I Love My Job! Fly around the world and secure computer systems


----------



## robert125381

I cook pizza

TOSS SAUCE AND TOP


----------



## john1016

Pressman, printing envelopes at my current job. Boring as hell most days, but pays the bills and buys some pc parts.


----------



## K62-RIG

IT Specialist/Analyst Programmer at IBM.


----------



## Woodmasta

Freshman in a geomatics/mapping college, two year course!

Also, hello everyone! I'm glad to join a forum like this, been looking to join a forum to spend my time in for a long time now.


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mcgrab*
> 
> Chemical and process engineer


That must explain your killer rig... I'm eager to get my name out there and join Valve hopefully (my fav. company)


----------



## Munk

Training Materials Developer.

Contracted, so the pay is even better







.

Supports my hobby very well.


----------



## theguatemalian

First year Medical Student, and no I can barely support it as is. Lots of saving up by skimping on cable and phone and living with the lights off saves me money to buy and power my rig and forces me to study







.


----------



## cjwarbrick

I am a Chef in the UK, it pays pretty good. I also love my job which is a bonus, the only downside is the 55-60 hour weeks, but it pays for my passions.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i do landscaping for a company that is contracted through the council, it includes anything from mowing to brush cuttinng, to watering trees, graphiti removal, filling up sand pits for the pre-schools ect. pay is decent (abit over $17 an hour) its local so im not using much money to get to and from work, it helps pay the bills which is the main thing i guess and hope to start budgeting abit better to start building more pc's to fold with


----------



## rasa123

Small arms/ artillery repairer in the U.S. Army and will soon be a college student as well. Love my job.


----------



## ixsis

Senior Application Developer for a Fortune 25 company.


----------



## mad87645

1st year electronics apprentice/occasional farmhand (work in country, do electronics work when theres some to be done and farmhand the rest of the time).

About to hit 2nd year which should bring up my pay, + I get my 12 month apprenticeship in the next few months ($1000) which will help cover my 3 way sli and water cooling costs.


----------



## mr one

working at print shop, doing some reflective stuff and print shi.... on t-shirts


----------



## hazarada

i sell my sperm to females that get refused from sperm bank


----------



## Evil Penguin

Part-time student and a pizza baker.


----------



## joeyck

I'm a college student, but i also work at the college financial aid department and make sure all our scanning is done right error free, so like a database quality control, and 18







my major is CIT-networking will be doing my internship next semester if my employer likes me they keep me and pay for my bachelors.


----------



## Wyluliraven

I work as a data center technician for a large presence company.


----------



## restless10e

IT Specialist for a large oil well manufacturing company.


----------



## downlinx

just got a promotion, i am now the server systems administrator for a Private Healthcare Organization.


----------



## Joshcurry88

Jail Guard aka Corrections Officer if i want to sound all important or if not Adult Baby Sitter.


----------



## stevman17

Unemployed Law School Student.







I don't own a car, so my only expenses are rent and computer parts.


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Unemployed Law School Student.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a car, so my only expenses are rent and computer parts.


Congrats man.


----------



## OverClocker55

14 and run a youtube tech channel and website


----------



## ragtag7

I started a tiny home computer delivery service called RagTagTech when I was still in High School and now it has been a year since. I build computers for people that do a lot of media work such as professional video editing and designer work with Photoshop.

I'm not certified at all unfortunately, I am doing this all for the experience and to build resume and character.









I am a part time college student working at getting a degree in IT.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> working at print shop, doing some reflective stuff and print shi.... on t-shirts


Vinny, Pauly, Mike, or Ronnie?


----------



## mkclan

Woodcutter, doing everything from planting to felling forests.I like my job.


----------



## Lancerz

I fuel airplanes at Hartsfield Jackson Atlanta International airport.


----------



## Hartk1213

I am a Baker at my university student union building

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saffleur

I write software for mobile phones in my day job.

At night and in free time I build computers for people. It's not that great because that also includes tech support but for the most part it's been problem free!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Vinny, Pauly, Mike, or Ronnie?


what?


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Full time Paramedic in a hospital based service that has 2 ambulances staffed 24hrs a day. (Absolutly LOVE my job, wouldn't trade it for anything. If I won the lottery I would still work once and a while as a casual or PRN.







)

Part time firefighter (this funds my computer hobby) *probably the most exciting thing I have ever done!!!







*

Build custom PC's in the area for friends, family, and the hospital (also funds my computer hobby)

Simple marine vessel repair.


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Congrats man.


Did you just congratulate yourself?

Anyway, I'm a recent computer game science graduate and former level design intern at Blizzard, currently working part-time as a networking consultant and part-time as a computer game developer in a 9-people "company" who are my fellow graduates. We are currently working on a computer game for Steam, just got done with playtesting sessions. After that, I plan on grabbing a Master's in Computer Security at USC.. hopefully work at Valve or Norton.

I also enjoy trolling many angry people in this forum.


----------



## lone1dog

Oil and gas field truck driver. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Wiffinberg

Got a diploma in hardware and operating systems last year (just waiting for the certificate).

Now working full time as a computer technician









at 21, outlook=good


----------



## ghostrider85

fulltime professional troller


----------



## ginger_nuts

I am a air conditioning and refrigeration mechanic, so I keep things cool, real cool!!!!!!!

and

listen to people complain a lot of the time


----------



## Lovidore

Satellite Communications Engineer.


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiffinberg*
> 
> Got a diploma in hardware and operating systems last year (just waiting for the certificate).
> Now working full time as a computer technician
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 21, outlook=good


Nice, did you pass the A+ on your first try?


----------



## OverClocker55

I go to school


----------



## NinjaDuck

Paper round... yea we're talkin' big bucks







.


----------



## Moralagos

sports journalist

mid-level position in a sports channel

well paid, enough to support house payments, bank payments, nice stuff around the house

very stressful, very demanding, long and weird hours. sports journalism isn't what it used to be back when i started this, so it's more of a disappointment these days, whereas it used to be very satisfying. buuut... i've reached a point where i'm known and respected in my field so i'm paid accordingly... so it's like... money from journalism pays for nice stuff - nice stuff helps relax me - not working in journalism would also be relaxing, but minus the nice stuff.


----------



## Kreeker

Currently doing IT support work part-time for a Real Estate Management company while I look for an electrical engineering job...

I graduated Magna Cum Laude, but really screwed myself over by not doing an internship while in school. To all you people in college, make sure you do at least one internship. I was under the impression that my strong grades would make companies get on their knees for me, but it is definitely not the case... I think a few years ago it might have been the way it would have went, but whatever. I'm focusing on a very competitive industry, the defense industry, but I thought I'd at least get some bites..


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Currently doing IT support work part-time for a Real Estate Management company while I look for an electrical engineering job...
> I graduated Magna Cum Laude, but really screwed myself over by not doing an internship while in school. To all you people in college, make sure you do at least one internship. I was under the impression that my strong grades would make companies get on their knees for me, but it is definitely not the case... I think a few years ago it might have been the way it would have went, but whatever. I'm focusing on a very competitive industry, the defense industry, but I thought I'd at least get some bites..


This^

I'm still in college, but all of my friends who didn't get internships their freshman/sophomore year are having a terrible time getting any company to hire them as a _non-paid_ intern. You would think companies would trip over themselves getting free help, but that's not the case.

Anyways, I intern at a local manufacturer and get to blow stuff up every day (not kidding). My second job is working at our on-campus computer lab helping all the little freshman print their papers 5 minutes before it's due in class.


----------



## DiHyMo

Boiler operator. I'd call it my day job but its shift work.
On my days off I provide tech support for the Computers in Homes program in the far north of New Zealand. Its the 2nd job that feeds my hardware needs wants.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Education attorney - I get California schools their money from the state - tough job these days!


----------



## BankaiKiller

I work for amd,apple,intel and nvidia. well in my dreams I do.

in real life I work at retail store, pays me well enough to fuel my insanely addictive computer life, my gf and myself


----------



## Gray Mole

Huh, never noticed this before.

I'm a fridge guy. A 'Refrigeration Diagnostic Technician' if you want to hear the fancy title. Means I not only work on the usual maintenance and installs of refrigeration stuff, but also get stuck with the repair jobs no one else wants. I like it since it suits my active brain, but there are times when it sucks. Especially on the older, very poorly maintained stuff where there's multiple problems. You think it's fixed, it's not. You fix it again, which puts a strain on something else, it breaks. Etc.

So yeah, I love it.

Beyond that, PC refrigerated cooling is my hobby more than overclocking anymore. So my job and my fun stuff go hand in hand and the one makes me better at the other.

Pays ok too, and there's never really any shortage of work.

Gray


----------



## thenk83

im kind of a full-time jack of all trades master of nothing .. but i do:

-osx and windows support (90-105 mechanical and electrical engineers in the building im at and maintain by myself)
-php/mysql/mssql development (mostly in-house automation apps and solidworks enterprise pdm)
-some server admin duties (updates, active directory, dns, esx, enterprise pdm and vault, etc)
-ordering and maintenance of cellphones and tablets for about 300 verizon and att accounts (our phone bill is sometimes 40k)
-very minimal networking i guess mostly layer 1 and layer 7?

but we have 900 users and about 15 locations. 10 here in california, the rest on the east coast and in europe/asia. we have a team of about 15-20 guys and girls. i work in the city our corporate office is in. so we have 5 locations, 400 users, and 5 guys including myself.


----------



## bwebmasta

Small business owner, web design/networks/computer support repair. Basically a data pimp.

I also work corporate, doing web admin, SharePoint, portals, etc.

Oh almost forgot, I dabble in rental properties and stocks as well.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I am an engineering technician which is basically halfway between full electrical engineer and electrical tech. I work underneath the hardware development engineers where I double check component spec's, stress test, and repair all prototyped boards. My job also entails low level design and implementation of house made prototypes.

I recently finished my computer engineering degree, and I have started working on my masters. Since Intel's desktop, server, and embedded factory is a few minutes away, I hope to migrate there when I am finished with school.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwebmasta*
> 
> I dabble in stocks as well.


Dont we all?


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meticadpa*
> 
> I'm an unemployed 15 year old boy.


Same


----------



## Quesoblanco

Army Reserve, full time student at University of Maryland Major: Business Information Systems, and work for the Department of Consumer Affairs: Contractors State License Board for the state of California!


----------



## L D4WG

Small Business IT Consultant

Army Reserve Infantry Rifleman

Im taking 12 months off work this year to go on a deployment


----------



## tian105

Im a professional killer.


----------



## trexxcrap

i'm a cop


----------



## Klinkey

workin at bakers delight like a boss


----------



## Sanders54

I'm still at school, but I have a part time job a data recovery assistant. Loving the job and pay







.


----------



## Napalmer

I am a full time master of the custodial arts (Janitor, if you want to be a dick about it). Its a crappy job that is lots of hard manual labor, but it pays the bills and allows me some moderate free cash to spend on my PC. I am going to school full time as well with a declared major of Business Administration, but after taking a few algebra classes and getting over my math anxiety I'm actually leaning towards something more technical maybe. There is a ton of cash in BA ripe for the plucking, I just don't know if I want to deal with all that BS to get to it


----------



## W4LNUT5

Nothing wrong with custodial. That's what my Dad does.

As an update for me: I'm now IT manager for a law firm. The work is what I wanted, and there are many cute women too. I love coming to work









Sent from my Cyanogen'd Inspire


----------



## Napalmer

Chicks dig guys who can network


----------



## roleki

Information and Technology manager for one arm of an ambitious project from a ginormous nonprofit. It's an interesting blend of satisfying and frustrating.


----------



## col musstard

In school working on a Computer Engineering degree, slowing my computer upgrades


----------



## RussianHak

I am 15, I got my RIG out of my pocket. Worked like crazy for my first buck when i was 9 and still going strong!


----------



## RussianHak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *col musstard*
> 
> In school working on a Computer Engineering degree, slowing my computer upgrades


Living my dream brah.


----------



## kzim9

Plumber, HVAC Tech, Welder, Electrician


----------



## Madspec

Aerospace Mechanical Engineer


----------



## black7hought

Career Enlisted Aviator


----------



## KingSheepy

Apprentice (which means cheap labour here in the UK) IT Engineer. But I still live with my parents and so have little to no costs.


----------



## Redwoodz

Certified Auto Tech,fabricator,welder,electrician,carpenter,bodyguard,personal assistant,photographer,cook,driver,sales associate,bike mechanic and lately custom PC and home media tech.I'm sure I forgot a few.


----------



## staryoshi

I decided that it would be fun to go back to school and it's keeping me plenty busy. Starting a Master of Applied Statistics degree this summer so I have an excuse to play with data all day.


----------



## Common Sense

I'm a professional Herpe


----------



## Piderman

Currently at NAIT here in Canada going for Computer Engineering Tech and I currently have 3 builds on the go from my main PC to my server and eventually my HTPC. Once i have the money of course







. Being that I am only 19 I hope to go far with some of my projects.


----------



## Gluon

In-house software developer for mobile devices in the apparel industry.


----------



## Jesse^_^

1st Year apprentice Boilermaker at Alcoa.

16 too aha, so I got barely any expenses at all.


----------



## magic8ball88

I make sandwiches at McDonald's









But I'm still in high school so it's okay. Off to college next year! That's what I told my parents I needed my computer for haha (I paid for it all but they get mad when I waste money)


----------



## Onex

1st year uni comp sci learning things I already know.


----------



## djriful

Part time study 3rd year in University BA degree + a job in medical industries + freelancing designer / photography. I spend a lot on computers... ops.


----------



## Gluon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^*
> 
> 1st Year apprentice Boilermaker at Alcoa.
> 16 too aha, so I got barely any expenses at all.


I want to learn how to weld so bad, I need 36 hour days.


----------



## Tempest001

I'm a private in the marine corps. Lol we don't make enough to support such an expensive hobby.


----------



## adamkatt

I want to be a farmer lol something about it just tickles me. Right now im a RN

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## axellerate

If i told you, i'd have to kill you. All of you.


----------



## Big-J

I work at a help desk fixing computer issues.


----------



## Jesse^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gluon*
> 
> I want to learn how to weld so bad, I need 36 hour days.


Its an artform


----------



## Doober

College Student, but I am also a QC Lab Tech for a company in the oil/natural gas fracking industry it pays really well and is fun.

-doober


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Field IT tech for a very large investment firm, work outa home and company van


----------



## onikazam

What I do now:
Graphic Artist (currently working on facebook games).

What I used to do:
in-betweener/assistant animator (Curious George/Geronimo Stilton).

What I really want to do:
Concept Art (film/videogames)


----------



## mudblood72

I build Zeta Potential and Particle Size analyzers! It is a very interesting job. So I am on computers all day long...


----------



## EkseF

Worked "Freelance" for few years as Technical support, remote desktop technician. Then the company that I was "freelancing" for decided that they don't want to pay people anymore (its complicated)
Did some translation and worked as google maps reviewer for a short while.

been unemployed for some time now.

Anyway, PC Tech support / repair has been my thing.


----------



## DUpgrade

Web Application Developer primarily writing Coldfusion code all day and dealing with technical support for people who can't read manuals.


----------



## axipher

- Full-time Electrical Engineer/Designer
- Self-taught computer geek (No certificates)
- Small self-owned computer building/repair business
- Small residential and commercial renovations on weekends
- Self-employed Home Theater installer


----------



## mashead

Personal Fitness Trainer


----------



## Empr1ze

Former Blizzard intern
Graduated a year ago with a Computer Science w/ focus on Game Design
Part-time IT consultant
Part-time indie game developer and Skyrim modder

I hope to save up enough money to go for a Master's in Computer Security and work somewhere prestigious like Google, Norton, Valve, etc.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> Former Blizzard intern
> Graduated a year ago with a Computer Science w/ focus on Game Design
> Part-time IT consultant
> Part-time indie game developer and Skyrim modder
> 
> I hope to save up enough money to go for a Master's in Computer Security and work somewhere prestigious like Google, Norton, Valve, etc.


Nice


----------



## Maximuscr31

I am a stay at home dad.


----------



## Vestito

Residential income property management. I buy/sell/manage apartments on my own time and work a normal 9-5 for a property management company as my main job.







Stuck dealing with people alllll day long...


----------



## Atham

Once I turn 15, I am going to get myself a job as a IT/PC assistant some-place. Computer technology is a good hobby, although my future interests lay elsewhere: Medical research.


----------



## BasashiKun

I'm a professional layabout, I specialize in recliner and futon comfort testing methodologies... for some reason nobody wants to compensate me for this valuable service.

On my business card it says "Systems Analyst" though, and I keep getting paychecks from some law firm for "IT Consultant" work... hey who am I to argue with money in the mail?


----------



## R1VER5

Executive @ telecom company


----------



## lanemiller

Web Design/SEO/IT.

I guess I'm just the company's troubleshooter.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am currently deployed. Missing home/family/PC/oh did I mention my PC lol. Its alot more fun to play BF3 than live it


----------



## zalittle

Professional Driver, College student, Husband, and father of 6. All I do is work, work, work, and sleep when I can. I have almost no time anymore for updating social networks or gaming. My life is full.


----------



## Bravo2010

Bounty Hunter


----------



## DoctorNick

Right now I work in a computer shop, selling yes, computers/electronics/servers etc. Make about 2.2k after taxes. Soon stating educating as a computer engineer


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalittle*
> 
> Professional Driver, College student, Husband, and father of 6. All I do is work, work, work, and sleep when I can. I have almost no time anymore for updating social networks or gaming. My life is full.


6? You're a hero! I sometimes think, that one is already too much.
Sorry my english


----------



## Abovethelaw

Electrical Engineer


----------



## hyp36rmax

I run an automotive service center and a multimedia design firm.







My hobbies make me me money to have fun


----------



## Zabuzaxsta

I'm a philosophy PhD student who funds his hobbies from a trust fund. Not bragging, just saying how I manage to eat AND have fun.

Funny how the interwebs make you honest.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I work my butt off as a Radiologic Technologist at my local hospital in the ER. I can't say that I love my job but it is interesting and the money is good....


----------



## Osea23

Full time student. And i'm 13 too. Shocking, no? Just mow the lawn for money and occasionally help my dad do construction at his work. I'm probably the youngest on these forums too, but what can I say, OCN is just the best for my hobby


----------



## appler

I'm 15 but help programming videogames for a friend and looking to get a job at the source .


----------



## klewlis1

Well i got laidoff from a Printing company. I was a Printer who printed business card and labor law posters. But now i'm getting unemployment insurance







Thinking about going back to school at the age of 37 to learn as much as i can about computers and networks.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I am a disciple of undergraduate biology. PreMed is REALLY fun, plus two jobs a girlfriend and OCN =


----------



## Lazy Bear

I work at a Camas, WA Whole Foods location, and I take calls, stock shelves, clean up, and help people find things, as well as organise all the shifts for the rest of the employees. I am making $16 an hour, partially because I have been working here since I was fifteen, and I'll have to find some IT job when I go to college in the fall of this year, which will be at Cal Poly San Luis Obispo.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I work at a Camas, WA Whole Foods location, and I take calls, stock shelves, clean up, and help people find things, as well as organise all the shifts for the rest of the employees. I am making $16 an hour, partially because I have been working here since I was fifteen, and I'll have to find some IT job when I go to college in the fall of this year, which will be at Cal Poly San Luis Obispo.


I love you.


----------



## snoball

Starting freshman year this coming August. Going for MIS degree.


----------



## jrl1357

Nothing... Im 14. Then agian, my computer isnt one of those 'amazing rigs' you come here read about.


----------



## Asininity

I work in the sign industry, so basically a lot of graphic design and loads of sign made and installed. I'm getting a masters in Criminology and a bachelor's in psychology.

And the girlfriend.


----------



## Kommanche

International Relations and Security student, professional nightlife photographer, on the path to becoming a British Army Officer. Hoping to be an Apache pilot or a platoon commander in the armoured infantry.


----------



## Artisian

Sales associate at walmarts electronic center and im a student.


----------



## Gallien

employed at X that on paper does Y, but in reality does Z. That's about all I can say without causing serious problems


----------



## k98lemur

I'm a 29 year old accountant. I work in excel spreadsheets and do taxes all day for a real estate company. I make 50 grand a year.


----------



## mongen

Freelance translator (Japanese to English) working at home in technical/medical/science fields. The three monitor layout is essential when working with so many documents, glossaries etc. This 3 year old rig is still powerful enough for the odd game every now and then when the stress gets too much.

Hopefully heading to med school sometime in the next few years to get out of this horrible industry.


----------



## SnailsnOysters

Physician









From experience, my radiologist friends have some impressive rigs


----------



## Nebacanezer

I'm a sales rep for a wine company. It's decent money but I'm also a full time student working on my Master's in Psychology.


----------



## meckert15834

landscaper


----------



## Lukegrimbley

At College doing Tech Support. As a student i'm skint all the time but manage to find cash for my PC


----------



## SgtMunky

Quantity Surveyor

Otherwise known as Cost Consultant, advising a construction contractor or client on the cost to complete a project, and how to get the most value from a budget

Or, honestly, advising the contractor on how to pull the wool over the eyes of the client and make as much profit on a job, and keeping the client happy


----------



## Morbid_666

self employed doing fire alarm systems in industrial & commercial premises.


----------



## Xylene

I deal with people's dumb **** problems with their computers.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Full-time student, I get extra cash through summer jobs (I'm interning at Amazon this summer







) and flipping things from craigslist to ebay, etc.


----------



## Jester435

I currently work as an Accountant for the Largest Commercial Real Estate Company in SLC, UT. I am also a Grad Student at UofU, Father of 2.5yr old baby boy, and Husband to my beautiful wife. Yes I will answer tax questions! haha!

I just built my first real PC.. Any advice, tips or help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## renaldy

my job is to make woman look better breast and butt implants


----------



## robbiq

3D Artist; lighting and materials specialist


----------



## R4MP4G3

EMT. I'm also training for becoming a paramedic and firefighter. I don't have to much schooling left. Then its off to the academy. Might do some schooling for an RN just in case.


----------



## cjc75

Customer Service for a local low end IT company..

We build basic PC's and offer Networking solutions for a number of local businesses...

I'm barely managing my bills and rent... so, Uncle Sam pays for my newest PC hardware once a year....

_Tax Return!_


----------



## brasco

Freelance 3D / VFX / TD - love it







Also a wicked excuse to build highend systems and not feel as guilty









cheers
brasc


----------



## Pwnophodon

Network Administrator for a multinational manufacturing company. I support the Americas (North & South) with all their IT needs.


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

I go to school








I get the money from my rigs from chores and good grades.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Apprentice Baker








Of the Best Bread EVA


----------



## Aystro

Pizza Hut delivery driver while I finish school


----------



## Jamar16

Student and Intern IT Administrator for an IT Staffing and Consulting Company in GA.


----------



## Jayjr1105

In the sig... is that legal?


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> In the sig... is that legal?


What exactly are you referring to in my sig?

On another note: I haven't had any problems with my sig in regards to Admins etc


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> What exactly are you referring to in my sig?
> On another note: I haven't had any problems with my sig in regards to Admins etc


I was referring to my own sig, that is my profession lol. And I was wondering if that was legal to do.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I was referring to my own sig, that is my profession lol. And I was wondering if that was legal to do.


It's on the fence actually. While saying your profession isn't against the rules, advertising for the company you work for is.








And I'm pretty sure I posted awhile back, but I'll say it again anyways.
IT admin for a local gun range. (good excuse to spend lots of time at the range)








Freelance web dev, graphic artist.


----------



## axipher

Previously, just Electrical Engineering and Consulting, now working on computer repairs, case modding, trying to start a website, and helping my buddy with car mods.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I was referring to my own sig, that is my profession lol. And I was wondering if that was legal to do.


Yea its "legal" as long as you are not providing any links etc


----------



## BlackIce05

Over the road truck driver


----------



## Mar1nka

Marketing / Communications for a niche IT Consulting firm. Love where I work and what I do, gives me a chance to be geeky & creative at the same time!


----------



## OliverGw

Head of IT for a Post Production/3D VFX/Animation Studio. I spend my time managing render farms, building/repairing computers, writing scripts/workarounds/fixes for the various 3D apps, and fixing all the things people seem to break daily. Not to mention doing a bit of Fluid Simulation and compositing on the side, and running 30+ websites of my own







.


----------



## Xinoxide

Network Technician for a Niche Network services provider. We Implement allot of VDSL to High rise condo buildings, sometimes Ethernet Networks if the building is new and up to code for it.


----------



## FlyingNugget

I am 23 working in construction. Going to school in the fall for a 3 year course on programming.


----------



## jesusboots

I am a brick layer. More precisely, I am a repair mason, for any type of brick, stone, or block. I can do new build, but I have become really well at matching colors, textures, etc. etc. I can do new build, but am worth much more at what I currently do.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Dough roller for a pizza joint. Looking to be a network engineer however. I originally wanted to be an IT but watching some YouTube videos/commercials on TV about IT's always getting *****ed at by people in the office, it doesn't look like the right job for me.


----------



## byrdman164

I'm a service technician for an Audi dealership. Cars are my other hobby


----------



## snclawson

I have to say, I'm really amazed by the variety of places and occupations of everyone on here!

As for me, I'm a programmer. I work mainly on system software for routers (enterprise class chassis based and stackables -- all ethernet based these days).


----------



## Skrumzy

Jet engine mechanic for the US Air Force. Half way to a bachelors for network engineering.


----------



## Boweezie

Full Time MBA student here. Currently focusing on supply chain management in the Oil & Gas Industry.


----------



## webguru1985

Sales & Service


----------



## hazarada

Im a logger, after a hard day at work i like to take a poo and then cut my poo in half with my urine.


----------



## _^MeRcY

Im 21, a student at UT Austin and work part time for T-Mobile as a Sales Leader


----------



## Carniflex

I am a scientist.

While I'm not rolling in money I very much love what I do and are pretty happy doing it. Sure - there are occasional stressful periods (public funding and all that) but one can do worse.


----------



## Ecosean

University Student here, the only way to afford PC hardware is by saving up my food allowance my parents give me and also a part time job as a rock climbing instructor.

But really, I'm doing all this, for the sole purpose of always trying to make my rig look better, I don't even like rock climbing..


----------



## FishCommander

Ex Military (8years 2.5 deployed), Computer programming student (Senior). Part time Badass... I think


----------



## LuczOr

Mechanical Engineer trying to figure out all this electrical wizardry (lol)

I currently work at Daimler Trucks North America (Freightliner) wind tunnel as the wind tunnel test engineer. My first love is cars but I have been reading up on computers really thorougly since I have been building my first rig and this is no less interesting, but MUCH less costly


----------



## legoman786

I am helpdesk support, supporting ~1800 PCs across 2 buildings with 4 other guys. I work for one of the agency companies, who is sub-vendor to an agency who is under contract by Home PC company #1, who has the contract with one of the world's largest banks. Yay, corporate America. :\

Eh, it keeps a roof over the heads of my wife of ~1.5 years and daughter, who will be 10 months in a few weeks.


----------



## Zatrekaz

Full Time student in Computer Science with a minor in Software Engineering... currently work part time with my universities' iTech Dept. doing Mobile Application Development. I make decent money for the hours I work, but I spread it between bills, savings, car hobby, photography hobby, and pc hobby.


----------



## kill

Walmart... nuff said









I work the grave yard shift... and the one i work at isnt 24 hours(its a non 24/7 supercenter :/)


----------



## charleybwoy

Im a forklift operator, i dont like it to be honest but.. it pay the hardware so thats fine!


----------



## jmwatkins

I'm an outside technician at AT&T. Been there for 11 years. Currently, I install and repair phone lines, DSL and Uverse. I also take care of underground cable air pressure.

I'm also a part time student studying Computer Networking at Pace University online.


----------



## DrexeusMalus

I work for a remittance company and handle all the cash that does not end up in my pocket. Ah I hate my job.


----------



## Hartk1213

I work at my universitys kitchen in the bakery and I make cupcakes lol
Here are some examples enjoye!!!
Avengers





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghooble

-Graduating high school this year

-I.T. for Windermere realestate occasionally for $20 an hour (spending cash)

-30hours a week at a Rental store fixing small engines and being a general worker (cleaning, taking calls, assembly etc)

-Volunteer as a physical trainer at a local gym for whoever wants help with what they're doing or is seeking guidance.

I do a lot of stuff lol


----------



## pGiPDrop

salesman


----------



## cr0kes

I'm 16 I still learn in school (we got a 12 years course from the age of 6 till 18),

and to fund my hobby I clean the building I live in (my mom is the building committee),
and help my mom in her work on Autocad2000 (she works in a measurements office)


----------



## twitch133

Well I was a diesel mechanic in the gulf oilfield. I worked on some of the largest most powerful high speed diesel engines out there, and saw some of the coolest stuff for and industrial nut offshore. Now I just fix small diesels in mostly automotive applications with a side of marine in east Florida. Might as well be the best of both worlds. The job no longer requires the instinct that the old mechanical engines did, the first thing I do when I start a repair is hook a computer up to the engine.

Kyle.


----------



## yoheidiho

Licensed Engineer


----------



## lpjz50

I wanna become an NSA and programmer


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> I work at my universitys kitchen in the bakery and I make cupcakes lol
> Here are some examples enjoye!!!
> Avengers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


That is amazing!


----------



## RadioHack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> I work at my universitys kitchen in the bakery and I make cupcakes lol
> Here are some examples enjoye!!!
> 
> _Best Cupcakes Ever Here!_
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


However much they appreciate you, it is not enough. Don't ever stop with your cupcake badassery!


----------



## LmG

IT Analyst in downtown Pittsburgh
I love the job, but it does make it a little bit hard to go home and sit in front of the computer for gaming or benching after working with computers all day.


----------



## OmegaRED.

I work in a grocery store. Pretty much the most unglamorous job around but it's pretty easy twenty bucks an hour and unionized so it pays for my hardware addiction and then some


----------



## emeianoite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> I work in a grocery store. Pretty much the most unglamorous job around but it's pretty easy twenty bucks an hour and unionized so it pays for my hardware addiction and then some


LOL how do you make 20/hr working at a Grocery store? LOL I think most of us should work there!


----------



## OmegaRED.

Ya, it's not as bad as people think. Full benefits including 100% dental and overtime is just under $30/hour. Downside is you work in a grocery store







Not many PC gamers in there either haha


----------



## Methos07

Helpdesk / Jr. Network Administrator at a food packaging machinery company.


----------



## Paradigm84

Unemployed student studying for a degree in Maths.









No idea what to do after university though, maybe train to become an Actuary.


----------



## Nivacs

Lead Network and Security Engineer for a Trading company here in Chicago.

Its a smaller Proprietary shop so I have my hands in everything from the desktops up the the infrastructure.


----------



## emeianoite

Technician (my avatar) here at Webhosting.net, Miami, Florida.


----------



## t_russell

Control Systems Engineer, PLC, HMI, SCADA, you name it.


----------



## Antipathy

ASP Systems Engineer for a large global chemical company.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch133*
> 
> Well I was a diesel mechanic in the gulf oilfield. I worked on some of the largest most powerful high speed diesel engines out there, and saw some of the coolest stuff for and industrial nut offshore. Now I just fix small diesels in mostly automotive applications with a side of marine in east Florida. Might as well be the best of both worlds. The job no longer requires the instinct that the old mechanical engines did, the first thing I do when I start a repair is hook a computer up to the engine.
> Kyle.


I myself was diesel mechanic for many years, mainly Caterpillar. I worked for Ziegler on the Iron Range in northern MN. Cat tested a lot of there prototype mining equipment there before production. The iron range has some of the hardest earth to mine so it makes for a perfect proving ground on new equipment. If it can survive that and the extreme climate changes it can most likely survive any where else. Biggest equipment I worked on was the 793's for haul trucks(F model included, was prototype then, all V16's), D11's for dozers (V12's), and 994 front end loaders (V16's).

Well got laid off from that after three rounds of lay offs in '09 and went back to school for Computer/Web Programming. But now I actually do Desktop Support / Administration for a larger Paper Mill in northern MN now. Also run a small side Business for Computer repair amongst other things.


----------



## wheresstimpy

I handle purchasing, production and quality control at a engineering/manufacturing facility in southern California that makes ASME code pressure vessels for a variety of different markets.


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Paramedic. But i cant safe myself from pc hardware addiction. Help!?!


----------



## Bitech

Currently a sophomore at a community college hoping to transfer to UT Austin and majoring in Computer Engineering (and maybe minoring in computer science, software, and/or electrical engineering).

I babysit my sister's kids part time during the semester and will be doing full-time in the summer. Only paid job I've ever had so far...


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> That is amazing!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioHack*
> 
> However much they appreciate you, it is not enough. Don't ever stop with your cupcake badassery!


oh i wont its so much fun haha i love to do it


----------



## petrick

Design Engineer at Valve manufacturing & automation industry


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petrick*
> 
> Valve


You mean *the* Valve? So what's happening with Half Life 3?


----------



## Comp4k

UC San Diego student, 3rd year.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshcurry88*
> 
> Jail Guard aka Corrections Officer if i want to sound all important or if not Adult Baby Sitter.


You sure you're not a shopping-cart mechanic? :







:


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Product Manager for EVGA. Working on secret stuff.


----------



## bukkit

currently an overnight dishwasher, feel like i've been waiting too long for them to give me food prep/cook training. asked months ago. at least i get free medical care there, got a laceration at work a few weeks ago and the manager drove me to the hospital, needed 2 stitches


----------



## bjgrenke

Only 14, picked up a flyer route for $170 a month. Works out to like $40 an hour so not too shabby







Money only goes to the rig ofc







Probably getting a real job next year.


----------



## KOrr

I work for a pharmaceutical robotics company (or thats where it started at least), I fix test systems when they break. Little bit of software, little bit of hardware, little bit of move this over there lol!

I enjoy what I do, I get to work with computers its a 9-5 and the pay is decent. I have potential to move up as well the company is still relatively "small" with potential for getting bigger.

What started as a single robot design has (in the last 15 years) turned into an entire pharmacy management solution (of varying degrees).


----------



## droozel

Im into wood a lot, buying from usa/europe selling to europe,local market, making some products and so on//


----------



## potatogunbill

I'm a full time dad1


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potatogunbill*
> 
> I'm a full time dad1


Unemployed, wife pays the bills, I've been to countries where you would be murdered for your wife.

I just got picked up by another company doing contracted network Installs. I dont like paying taxes by myself, feels risky, but the pay is good.


----------



## jtom320

I work as a lawyer for a well known publisher in Rockville, MD just north of DC. Love my job and believe in the work we do. Feel lucky.


----------



## Bonn93

Clawed my way in to a horrible programming position for a bank in a one of a kind specialist roles, Have no idea what im doing, looking for new work before I get the chop.


----------



## PiOfPie

Unemployed after my previous stint in retail; my employer kicked me to the curb for "too specific availability" (read: "you're a student and you can't be here 30 hours a week? TOO BAD!"). Current goal is getting into Rush for an accelerated MSN degree. After that, I'll be a basic R.N. and then hopefully a nurse anesthetist.


----------



## kevininsimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOrr*
> 
> I work for a pharmaceutical robotics company (or thats where it started at least), I fix test systems when they break. Little bit of software, little bit of hardware, little bit of move this over there lol!
> I enjoy what I do, I get to work with computers its a 9-5 and the pay is decent. I have potential to move up as well the company is still relatively "small" with potential for getting bigger.
> What started as a single robot design has (in the last 15 years) turned into an entire pharmacy management solution (of varying degrees).


Its not Script Pro, is it? lol


----------



## joman2055

mechanical engineering student

work part time at the gym at school. get to look at hot san diego girls. not too shabby but the pay SUCKS


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

I work at MicroCenter in the BYOS department. I also fix computers on the side.


----------



## drbaltazar

routier!!(french)


----------



## Djmatrix32

College student that dose grounds keeping on the side.


----------



## Cykososhull

Recently started Hydraulic Fracturing in ND. It is the best/coolest job I've ever had.


----------



## KOrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi*
> 
> Its not Script Pro, is it? lol


It just might be '









Why do you ask!


----------



## king8654

work for the railroad in new york city


----------



## Kritz

Full Time: Lab Technician for a Optical Company.
Part Time: Student


----------



## NooBlar

JOBLESS, but by choice. Starting school again soon, mechanical engineering. But the reason I'm able to do this is because 5 years as a machinist, 4 being in the Navy, MR2.


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NooBlar*
> 
> JOBLESS, but by choice. Starting school again soon, mechanical engineering. But the reason I'm able to do this is because 5 years as a machinist, 4 being in the Navy, MR2.


My dad is a CnC machinist and I have no clue what that means. Is it even a decent trade, if it is a trade skill at all? He's been in the trade since 94'.


----------



## Dekaewt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> My dad is a CnC machinist and I have no clue what that means. Is it even a decent trade, if it is a trade skill at all? He's been in the trade since 94'.


Command N' Conquer machinist? That's a pretty awesome job.

I'm a night audit at a hotel. 11pm to 7am. Aw yeah.


----------



## Bonn93

Quote:


> My dad is a CnC machinist and I have no clue what that means. Is it even a decent trade, if it is a trade skill at all? He's been in the trade since 94'.


Why dont you ask him...

Bit weird not knowing what your rents do to support you...


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potatogunbill*
> 
> I'm a full time dad1


Wired.


----------



## NooBlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> My dad is a CnC machinist and I have no clue what that means. Is it even a decent trade, if it is a trade skill at all? He's been in the trade since 94'.


Its a really good trade. The pay is good and there will always be a need for them. CNC is Computer Numerical Control. Just a computer controlled lathe, mill, whatever . CNCs are great for mass producing parts since you can program the machine, throw stock metal in, and let the machine do the work. It takes good knowledge of manual machining to run them since you have to tell the computer every step to take, or it usually does anyways. There are many types of CNC machines and even machinist for that matter. I was a manual machinist and really enjoyed the work. The ability to make whatever you want is nice and the knowledge helps have the ability to do other useful things, carpentry for example.


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonn93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad is a CnC machinist and I have no clue what that means. Is it even a decent trade, if it is a trade skill at all? He's been in the trade since 94'.
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you ask him...
> Bit weird not knowing what your rents do to support you...
Click to expand...

No way I'd understand him in Spanish or any way he'd know how to explain it to me. The technical terms that would be included....oh man.


----------



## Oozypunk

Might as well Go ahead,

Im a 19 yo USAF Air traffic controller, How do you guys feel about flying now? Considering almost everyone in the tower is between the ages 18-24

And yes this job supplies my hobbies quite well, and will do more so when im done with my enlistment


----------



## RapboY

Sales Assistant in a High Fashion Store. I have a background in Multimedia Arts, and planning to go to Animation school soon









Work itself is ok for now, I've met some interesting people from the owners of the New York Giants to celebrities like Robert de Niro. It's pretty fun, and it pays the bills. But definitely not what I want to do as a career.


----------



## tr4zz0id

15 Year old student, I do loads of tech jobs for many people. I've built about 15 computers for different clients, and I design websites and the like and get payed for that too.

Only way I can afford my baby-my parents would never ever pay for me to build a computer


----------



## lxbsjxl

ER physician recruiting assistant for a local staffing company. I just finished my Associate's Degree in Computer Networking Systems in September, and hope to get an IT support position at some point.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Right now I work at Taco Time (I know fast food >.>), but I am currently going through the background investigation for Washington State Patrol! I also just passed my Customs border protection test that I am super excited for as well!


----------



## FqqTBawL

Hi,
I work as Radio Service Technician at a little rural telecommunications business in australia








I gets to have a soldering station on my desk at work so in my spare time i can use it for my hobbies like recapping old gfx cards and stuff!


----------



## knoxy_14

Ditch rider for irrigation company.... give me a house to live in get to work 4-10's during winter but then i work 7 days a week from april till end of september :$


----------



## travva

I'm a social media consultant/associate for a large telecom company. It's a pretty good job and I work with a diverse group of people. If I wasn't a huge computer geek it would be far less appealing as most days I'm in front of a computer all day.


----------



## jacobrjett

I am 19, I am a part time hospitality shift manager, and I am currently finishing a pre-course for a Bachelor in Information Technology which I start in July, and I currently hope to take the Network Engineering path. I wanted to do hardware engineering but I would have to move overseas to get a career in that, and I want to start my own business when I get older, and if I started a hardware engineering business I think I would be crushed


----------



## crazedsilence

USMC, with a side of IT networking/troubleshooting, etc. Gov't pays for pretty much any IT cert you can imagine, and I get to take time off work to attend the formal classes for said certs. Can't complain too much.

Also, deployment money is a plus too... too bad it'll stop for me in a few weeks


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> I work at my universitys kitchen in the bakery and I make cupcakes lol
> Here are some examples enjoy!!!


Those are the awesomest cupcakes I have ever seen!!! Great work


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehwalris*
> 
> Those are the awesomest cupcakes I have ever seen!!! Great work


Thanks man i love my job


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Career Change! Woot!

I've been working as an Auto Mechanic for car dealer's/lots for about 10 years and I have just started to change to a job in PC's. Going to school...better late than never right? Not sure what area of computer's/technology I want to go into but its time for a change wish me luck!


----------



## bjgrenke

OP must have the best first post in the history of OCN...


----------



## musicPC

Im currently working as IT assistant for a company.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Right now I work at Taco Time (I know fast food >.>), but I am currently going through the background investigation for Washington State Patrol! I also just passed my Customs border protection test that I am super excited for as well!


Any word yet???

I eat donuts, drink coffee, drive fast and carry a gun.

Before that, a test execution tech for Intel in their CVLABS (chipset validation laboratories)

Before that, Tech Support for Microsoft (Windows 98 and Windows ME)

Before that, 6 years as a United States Army Infantryman.

Weird resume' huh?


----------



## Joshieerawr

At Uni - games development








Also have a cleaning job.


----------



## TecnoViking

Quantity Surveyor


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I eat donuts, drink coffee, drive fast and carry a gun.


So you're just a Texan, eh?


----------



## catalyst

Shift Manager / Team Leader at KFC








Looking into going back to college part time to get the computing degree i failed to get 3 years ago


----------



## K62-RIG

Senior IT Specialist with IBM.


----------



## JanqeD

Im a loadplanner in the USAF


----------



## KoSoVaR

IT and Networks Ops at a small HFT firm.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> So you're just a Texan, eh?


Awesome!!!

I inherited 10 acres in Texas and can't wait to move there. I was raised 'Texan' in 'foreign' lands. I hate where I'm at.


----------



## TonyH

Mechanic by day


----------



## jcho285

A&P Mechanics & Avionics student, about to get powerplant license.
My computer habit is supported by my very understanding wife.


----------



## Rubers

Masked Vigilante


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Masked Vigilante


Now that's cool!!


----------



## RedScorch

I work at the local theater working concessions and sweeping the theaters.


----------



## redhat_ownage

im a part time English tutor, i teach high school asian girls how to speak engrish








and when im not dreaming i work for a private security company, and before anyone asks yes i do have a gun and no im not fat.


----------



## lostsurfer

Computer & Network Tech Gov / Restaurant Manager/ Buisness Owner (Side PC Repairs)/ Father/ Student

Started out with playing with a 286 and 486, called my aunt long distance on the modem, was intrigued.. that was at like 8, Over Clocked my first Cpu an AMD K6-2; was hooked, and never looked back!









It's not cheap, but very satisfying!

"kind of like a hooker" j/k welcome aboard:thumb:


----------



## Pidoma

I work for a hospital here in Southern California. I sit in my office reading these forums trying not to let my boss see me. In my spare time I am in charge of designing forms for the hospital. I am currently working on getting the hospital ready for a full electronic system! At home I sit in my office thinking of new ways to mod my computer. So far my job doesn't pay well enough to support me, my girlfriend, and my computer habbits. I can barely afford to keep my computer up and running. So until I get a better job my modding will be on hold.


----------



## Psyrical

Freshman in college, still haven't made my mind up on whether I should study Computer Science or Information Technology. I already took a few classes from both majors. My main source of money is from my parents, but I work part time packing books on shelves at a library. It's enough money to pay my phone bill, buy clothes, and fund my gaming setups (PC & PS3 Console).


----------



## esp42089

Industrial Engineer. I manage production for a foundry that specializes in magnesium and aluminium prototype parts.


----------



## MikhailV

Dropped out of high school at 16, moved half way across the country, got a few certs and an Associates and currently I work at a Data Center Operation (DCO) basically a sys admin, but it goes from simplest things such as roll outs and to advanced stuff such as infrastructure design. Since I work the graveyard shift, I am also working on B.S Computer Engineering for now. Overall pretty happy, pays my bills, my school, and my pc addiction.


----------



## J-Key

My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician engineer. I solved problem what my customer faced and provided them a good services.

But I do like gaming more


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

custom painter here, me and my pops own a custom paint and body shop.
here is some of my work:


----------



## droozel

Niiiice


----------



## Bdebrooke

Currently a Flunky freshman , reinrolling in a local college to fix it all. A bit of a computer enthusiast , as well as an avid gamer.

Used to own 2 Family owned Video stores. Now job hunting , hoping to get a job to support a new relationship , as well as my ever lasting relationship with anything computer or game related


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Key*
> 
> But I do like gaming more


You'd have to be crazy not too:thumb:


----------



## Shev7chenko

Accountant for the Special Events department of the local University.

Fringe benefits include free tickets to all events like concerts and boxing matches.

I really like it here and it looks like I am going to stay here.


----------



## AtomTM

Hi all!

I am a student [16 years of age], an avid gamer and computer enthusiastic. Almost all of my free time is spent on my laptop!


----------



## Marlaman

Network engineer for United Health Group. Specializing in load balancing and rip and replace projects (tech refreshes or network infrastructure upgrades)
Also a full time dad.
busy busy...


----------



## BiscuitHead

Currently I have three job titles: bank teller, college student, and dad. Usually I try to save up for stuff, but somehow that damn credit card balance tends to rack itself up


----------



## imnotmikal

PC Technician for Velocity Micro (Building high-end gaming rigs everyday)
College student
"Self-Employed" Web/Graphic Design
"Self-Employed" Photography


----------



## jazzmaster221

water technician/pipe fitter for Siemens water ..i install and operate large industrial water purification systems for power plants refinery etc..not much of an overclocker ..avid gamer through...CU on the battlefield...hobbies are photography,chess..building computers


----------



## ericeod

I run a Department that manages our company's Training, Quality Assurance, Safety and Special programs for 600+ employees. I create training, inspire leadership and build teamwork. I never thought anyone would pay me to enrich the lives of people around me while trying to make them better at what they do! I am fortunate to have a staff beneath me that brings 40+ years of experience from the restaurant industry while I bring my military background (Training and leadership) and college education (business management). These departments are all new, so I've been able to create everything from scratch. It gets easier to do as more is created. Building a training program that helps each employee progress through the tasks they need to do their job right, while giving them a roadmap to their next promotion is critical to any person's success. So I guess i can say that my job is to make people successful at their jobs!


----------



## nofarkoran

*i'm 28 years old
From Israe
I work in analyze games Before they are released
That means I play on the computer the whole day*


----------



## Bunnywinkles

I am a government employee. Technically a PC/Network Technician is my title. Currently trying to become a City IT Administrator









I dislike my current job though







It's all politics....


----------



## JaseC

I'm a grunt at the company I work at. Fairly small company where they make thermometers for all type of environments, even for military vehicles like tanks. Its an OK job.

Glad to be part of this community as I plan to start building computers as a hobby.


----------



## africanos23

I rob houses for jewelry and cash.

The life is easy.

Please p.m your address and what time you leave from home


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *africanos23*
> 
> I rob houses for jewelry and cash.
> 
> The life is easy.
> 
> Please p.m your address and what time you leave from home


LOL

I'm a UCI student, graduating. Working for a software company. Not programming but basically just doing Windows stuff.
Numecent if you've ever heard of it.


----------



## halcyon-twin

I'm from Papua New Guinea and pimp llamas and chickens to local natives, then turn around and run a sweat shop of 400 children while smoking crack and watching I Love Lucy reruns.







It pays the bills for the hut really well.

Actually I'm an IT Project Manager for a really big bank and babysit developers and whiner analysts all day while trying to keep them on track and within budget.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> I'm from Papua New Guinea and pimp llamas and chickens to local natives, then turn around and run a sweat shop of 400 children while smoking crack and watching I Love Lucy reruns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pays the bills for the hut really well.
> Actually I'm an IT Project Manager for a really big bank and babysit developers and whiner analysts all day while trying to keep them on track and within budget.


Does that bank start with C and rhymes with witty?


----------



## richycreations

integration project manager, what ever that is........love life.......can i go cry now.


----------



## SkinBob

I fix desktops and laptops for a high street electronics chain.

Can get a bit mundane but I mostly enjoy it.

Sent from my Android shizzle!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I've been the Director of Computer Operations for a company that manufactures microwave communications gear and command and control software for TV stations and law enforcement for the past 21 years.

Basically, when you see those news vans with the 50' masts with an antenna on top, or a helicopter chasing down OJ Simpson in a white Bronco, or all those antennas on a tower or building top, that is they type of gear we make. Not to mention touchscreen remote controls and software to allow the operators to communicate and control all the antennas, camera, switchers, routers, transmitters, receivers that support it that you never really see.


----------



## svmseric

I'm a student at Virginia Tech graduating this Fall.

Also, I work as an Intern IT Specialist for a large organization. Once I graduate I will most likely continue to work where I work now, just will have a different title.


----------



## carterboy

im currently in my second year for a computer networking specialist, will finish with computer networking degree and also computer support specialist next fall. currently work as shift manager at a coffee shop, looking to obtain a job as intern at my school or hospital come fall.


----------



## dasisfranz

copy editor/ page designer for newspaper


----------



## Feyris

Currently Volunteering at Nexon America. I freelance Voice act though for indie games and the likes too.


----------



## CrashZero

Software Developer here


----------



## Fultonloyn

Just graduated from college with a Music Education degree. Full time worship pastor/ part time drumline and percussion coordinator.

All with a love for massive PC power!


----------



## Levesque

I'm a pharmacist. I own 2 pharmacy in 2 different towns, and own the shopping mall where my main pharmacy is located.

I also own a pub, a shoe store and a general store in that shopping mall.

And I'm only 39.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I went to college and end been a receiver on a chain store place. Freaking love my job believe it or not, my vendors are worst than drug addicts thats for sure...


----------



## africanos23

I forgot, other than robberies Im also a guinea pig for some billion dollar pharmaceutical companies. You wouldnt believe how much you can make


----------



## Kreeker

Quality Engineer at Crestron Electronics. Going to move into FW or SW in a year or two.


----------



## richycreations

project integration manager for a motor technology company.


----------



## jcornthw

I am a Computer Scientist and Engineer that has branched out to Systems Design, Information Assurance, and Security.


----------



## n1x1n

I'm a full-time student at the University of Arizona majoring in Optical Sciences and Engineering









Can't wait to graduate!!


----------



## choLOL

Student at University of Santo Tomas. Taking up Chemical Engineering.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1x1n*
> 
> I'm a full-time student at the University of Arizona majoring in Optical Sciences and Engineering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to graduate!!


Nice. Do you live close to the east side? Seeing as you're a student at the U, you probably live close to central.


----------



## Spectre03

I'm a Junior SAP HR Functional Consultant. Work hours are hectic and crazy but the pay is decent enough to support a relationship and my hobbies!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Owner of a PC repair shop.....Nothing fancy but feels good to be the boss for once.


----------



## throne4me

Fashion student! Do part-time design projects !!


----------



## Snowmen

Currently a full time student (although I'm currently on vacation







) in high school but I'm a hockey referee too. It's a pretty good job for a student considering you start at 20$/game (a game usually lasts about an hour). Also, it's a lot of fun and I'm pretty good so I get a lot of exciting games.


----------



## falseaddiction

Photographer


----------



## ishaan131

im a student but i get paid 50 dollars an hour for building computers


----------



## K62-RIG

I work at the 'Institute of Broken Marriages'...... IBM


----------



## hoserx

I'm a news anchor for a few radio stations in the Cleveland area. I also do reports for Pittsburgh, Louisville, and other smaller markets.


----------



## rotorr00t

USAF


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

I work at the service desk for Key Bank in Cleveland.

Totally not my dig (I aspire to be a musician), but it pays the bills.


----------



## iXStaRav45787Xi

I'm a per-diem cleaner for a school district.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoserx*
> 
> I'm a news anchor for a few radio stations in the Cleveland area. I also do reports for Pittsburgh, Louisville, and other smaller markets.


what station are you on in pittsburgh ?


----------



## iXStaRav45787Xi

Man why can't there be a reputation lawyer in here lol


----------



## hoserx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> what station are you on in pittsburgh ?


FM Newstalk 104.7, and I do traffic on the local Kiss affiliate, 96.1 FM


----------



## Splave

Optician B)


----------



## jordanecmusic

Im a student doing my programming degree...learning 4 programming languages and stuff...


----------



## Mesima

Combat Engineer in the United States Army


----------



## RB Snake

Qualified Electronics Technician.


----------



## cube1984

Daytrader


----------



## Schmuckley

I posted a video before but..bottom line=cut tree


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

I just got hired on to the Washington State Patrol. Acadamy starts in October, but they hooked me up with a job in homeland security doing video surveillance in Seattle.


----------



## ikem

Computer Support Specialist for an Ag company.
Volunteer Fire Fighter.


----------



## The Architect

I am the Director of Sales for a jewelry company. Bet you thought I was an Architect, huh? lol


----------



## bigmac11

Unemployed after 34 years


----------



## throwback8

I am self employed at the moment. I contract for a company and luckily get to work from home. After I pay the rent, cable, utilities, gas, food for the month, and put some away, I get to spend some on my new hobby. The rig I currently have is my first custom desktop PC, and computers really are lots of fun to get into. The amount of power some of these beasts push out is simply mind boggling. Back when I played TFC and CS on the family PC, I would have never dreamed of the smoothness current well built rigs bring in gaming.


----------



## Jake_9611

Electrician at a salt mine.


----------



## USFORCES

Right now what ever it takes









Bought this jeep lastweek for $900 put $1000 in parts and about a days worth of work. Sold it for $4500 cash yesterday


----------



## hollowtek

i do auditing


----------



## fishy0689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> i do auditing


fourth year accounting student here.


----------



## Defunctronin

I'm an organic farmer, bee keeper, and rancher. Basically, I work on a farm. Never thought I would end up that way, but it's one of the best jobs I've ever had.
I am also a full time student when I'm not working full time.








I'm thinking about taking up _sleeping_ as my hobby, but I never have any time to do that.


----------



## deafboy

SWE Intern at Google


----------



## medtechgreg

I am a Medical Technologist at a university academic hospital. I test patient samples (mostly blood and urine) and report results to doctors to aid in diagnoses and treatments.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

build performance PC's


----------



## damstr

I'm a Marine currently deployed in Afghanistan.


----------



## rhyneman

Transmission Planning Engineer for the local utility. Which means I do Load Forecasting for our upcoming years and make a 10+ yr plan on how to upgrade to meet the electric demands of all those PCs you people keep building.


----------



## labnjab

Ase certified mechanic in a family owned garage thats celebrating its hundred year anniversary this year. I do everything, motor swap, computer diagnostics, alignments..you name it

Sent from my sony xperia play using tapatalk


----------



## Raman

Hi guys! My day job is leading a team of programmers and business analyst for big Japanese IT firm


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Son of my Farther, .... Manager of many........Sentinel of Justice


----------



## Spray22

I was a union pipe layer(local 151 Cambridge ma) blew my back out in 01 now I play with my computer and my wife when she lets me!lol


----------



## Evilsplashy

Information Systems Technician (IT2) in the United States Navy.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Domestic son

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DailyShot

A Machinist...Devlieg Operator...(Boring Bar Specialist). Give me a good print and i'll give you a good part. Dying trade...


----------



## Samerman

Junior at West Virginia University. Dual Major Computer Engineer and Computer Science. Summer job internship at Stultz Electric Motor & Controls as an IT. 730-4pm eastern time monday-friday


----------



## BulletSponge

Just a simple cook at Buffalo Wild Wings. Livin' beyond my means since 1986!


----------



## kenpachiroks

Junior research fellow (Neuroscience) at TIFR Mumbai.


----------



## windowszp

Web developer
Forex trader


----------



## ra7c7er

I stack stuff on pallets or crawl through machines to fix them.


----------



## lordikon

Video game programmer, currently working on iOS/Android/OS X games.


----------



## MGF Derp

Junior @ Michigan Technological University studying Materials Science and Engineering and about to wrap up a 7 month co-op with Kohler Engines doing Quality Engineering.


----------



## SDH500

I am new here too, just built my first PC 8 months ago to help with school. I am a mechanical engineer at the University Of Alberta, I am the lead mechanical engineer for the ARVP (Autonomous Robotic Vehicle Project), we are a volunteer group that is sponsor funded that designs and builds robots to compete at the robosub competitions.
Check us out-->ARVP.org (It is a lame website because we don't have anyone to look after for the last 6 months)

I needed my custom pc for running SolidWorks/ANSYS simulations and rendering images, along with gaming on pc (much better than console) which lead me to overclocking all my components to get quicker results.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Sophomore @ Tennessee Tech University studying Electrical Engineering. I am finishing my summer internship with the local municipal utility company. I get payed twice minimum wage for doing easy stuff, like underground service ditch inspections. Although, I have done about 20 pole replacements since May 2012.


----------



## byteninja2

*SENIOR SIT!!!*
The old.. err... Senior citizens equivalent to baby sitting. I have one costomer, work over night, make $75 a week for 3 days of work! She is my relatives mom, and while my relative goes to work, I watch the senior.


----------



## Ali Man

In College, doing Computer Engineering. Have a long way to go.


----------



## zomgiwin

unemployed atm...
just doing computer work to keep floatin' until i get something new


----------



## GermanyChris

I work in operations for the US Army.


----------



## Bruennis

Recent graduate; Medical Technologist


----------



## funfortehfun

Student.


----------



## rafety58

I fix computers through craigslist. The money is alright since I'm still living at home, but there is way to much flex from month to month. I could make 200 dollars one month then the next I will make 1500.

Summer is the worst time of year. It seams the nicer the weather, the less people want to be inside on there computer.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Trying to find a job. Should be going to university next year (should have gone this year, but everything's going good this way).


----------



## DeathAvenger

Full time student going for my computer science degree! I'm a sales person at bell mobility(Telecommunication company in Canada) part-time during school. Throughout the summer I got a job as an ATM technician was a nice experience


----------



## king8654

conductor for metro north railroad :$


----------



## mxfreek09

Full time student at a local college working on my Computer Science degree. Also I work as a machinists assistant in a cnc machine shop and am currently waiting to start my apprenticeship.


----------



## Sporadic E

Network Admin of a school district. Not glamorous by any means.

Es


----------



## Leiurus

Interior Designer (moslty commercial design: corporate, retail, F&B. Still do a bit of residential / hospitality here and there though)


----------



## somemutant

Student working a crummy job.


----------



## m8150n

Communications System Engineer by profession, geek at heart. No man is an island soooooo I come here to tap into Borg Collective.

m8150n

Resistance is futile you will be assimilated


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Electrical Engineering student, with an intent on becoming a microprocessor chip fabrication engineer







.


----------



## 1623

Nuclear Engineering student currently doing research in the health physics field, which is helping pay for completing/upgrading my rig...

Also referee sports, and cook on the side


----------



## Matt-Matt

Student, I literally do nothing apart from study at College/My Certificate III in IT. I just finished my CCNA 1 too - waiting on it to be printed!


----------



## Jakeey802

Student FTW


----------



## Magariz

USAF


----------



## KurTecH

manager of global workstation engineering at a large company during the day, mechanic at night and on the weekends...


----------



## modnoob

i don't have a job I'm 15


----------



## Grzesiu

CNC Programmer here.


----------



## mindracer

U.S. Foreign Service Officer. Pays the bills and means I get to move to a new city every 2-3 years. Plus the gov't pays for housing, so that helps.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindracer*
> 
> U.S. Foreign Service Officer. Pays the bills and means I get to move to a new city every 2-3 years. Plus the gov't pays for housing, so that helps.


I hear you on the moving often, military here lol.


----------



## SuicideCharley

Military. 1998 to present.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Poor part time varsity student trying to start his own computer business ...







... pays the bills ... but that's about it ... haha


----------



## Cheese Cake

Restaurant owner, I mostly work as a chef.


----------



## Egameman

Gamestop - part time ...selling the games you want !!

Starting my own business - fixing computers

Being a father - takes ALOT of work









Being a husband - takes even more work









And I¨m finishing some school stuff when I have the time

Used to work as a Key Account Manager in a big Recruiting company for IT students.


----------



## Valkayria

Independent Contractor for an office supply company. Not as cool as some of your jobs, but it pays the bills and supports my gaming habits. Hoping to drive for FedEx Ground by the spring.


----------



## slipee

Operations Analyst and Quality Analyst at IBM Brazil.
I'm there for 3 years now, it's a good job since i'm still living with my parents and studying


----------



## frankth3frizz

I build computers at a local computer shop, not big money but I rather do this than sell clothes or work fastfood when I have no job experience from high school. Going to college soon.


----------



## kiwwanna

Last 6 months I've been a Fibre optics technician for and ISP where I live. Last 2 weeks off medical following shoulder surgery


----------



## StevenPSparks

Guess this is where all of the newbs sign-in at?...lol
I'm an old guy at 49, and a "Senior" Land Title Examiner for a Title Insurance Underwriter. That means that whenever anybody buys, sells, or forecloses real property, I'm the guy that reads all of the deeds, mortgages, etc., checks for Judgments against the buyer or seller, ensures that the legal description of the property is correct, etc. etc. ad nauseum and, in my case, I do it in shorts & flip-flops from home. It sounds like a boring job to most folks, but it excites the **** out of me; Truly. I was previously a Real Estate Broker here in Florida, and I always tell people that this is "the indoor version of Real Estate".
8+ months ago, I'd never so much as cracked the case on a PC; Now, I've built/rebuilt 2 dozen, or so. Whenever I find a new love (and this qualifies), I read & study with a voracious appetite, and I've come a very long way in a short amount of time.
I'm not a gamer, but I typically run w/ 4-6 work related apps open, and NetFlix running full screen on one of the monitors intermittently; That's about as stressed as my (main) machine gets. I love speed, though, and lots of headroom....hence the interest in OCing & some pending gear upgrades.









Regards, Sparks in Florida


----------



## simtind

Fellow student here, work at a warehouse for an online computer store in the summers and other holidays








Other than that, the Norwegian state, though not round-handed with student funding, allow us to just get by if we're careful. So most of the extra money goes into hobbies


----------



## prest0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simtind*
> 
> Fellow student here, work at a warehouse for an online computer store in the summers and other holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, the Norwegian state, though not round-handed with student funding, allow us to just get by if we're careful. So most of the extra money goes into hobbies


Norway is probably going to be my next workplace, I've been two times there and I loved it.

@thread I'm musician, I play the violin in a symphony orchestra in Caracas, Venezuela. We monthly recieve a scholarship and we tour arround the world a few times a year, that means travel money, which I save for my musical accesories and my hobbies. So that's my first post here in OCN and hope to learn a lot about hardware and overclocking!


----------



## johnvosh

I work for Linen & mat rental company as a CSR. I deliver clean linen, mats & garments to several businesses as well as try to up sell our various products. I drive about 900 KM per week as I am on an overnight route. It is a decent job, good paying, and most always get 3 day weekends (work 4 10's)!


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> I work for Linen & mat rental company as a CSR. I deliver clean linen, mats & garments to several businesses as well as try to up sell our various products. I drive about 900 KM per week as I am on an overnight route. It is a decent job, good paying, and most always get 3 day weekends (work 4 10's)!


CleanCare?


----------



## tyuo9980

Going into software engineering


----------



## skyisover

Starting freshman year this september... at high school


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> CleanCare?


Canadian Linen, which is owned by Ameri Pride


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

welcome to ocn, as far as what i do for a living.... i bust my rump for crap pay


----------



## Jaacckk

pastry Chef. I left school at 16 and got 3 diploma's for cakes and pastry's. I start work at 2am every morning. Money is excellent!
Here is a little taste of my job!


----------



## Espair

Full time student. What money I save goes to travel expenses. This is why I have a 6 year old PC! Maybe... 6 years from now I can afford a better one!


----------



## Gilroyy

IT professional for JD Sports fashion PLC. Fiddle with PC's at work, fiddle with PC's at home.

Living the dream!


----------



## enuro12

I break other people's stuff, i spend other people's money!


----------



## GameGirl35

I've been gaming for 33 years, but I have a mother to take care of at a nursing home right now. Basically, real life's been taking over my gaming for now.


----------



## nz3777

It clearly states that no questions may be asked here lol but btw what do u guys do 4 a living? Maybe those rules ONLY apply to MALES ?


----------



## GrimNights

I spend the governments money


----------



## nz3777

I wish i did to!


----------



## noobhell

I just go to school and wait for money


----------



## deafboy

Internship over....

Time to do nothing!!!!

Until school starts up, lol.


----------



## seepra

I'm mainly an university student, digital signal processing. It's very interesting and at least the basic studies of the past years have been very easy to understand due to my long-term audio and electronics-related hobbies. Unfortunately it's also very taxing and consumes most of my time. Most places I could employ in don't really appreciate part-time workers around here, so I'm sort of short on cash. I scrape about 230€ together every month after bills and rent, and that should suffice for hobbies, food, clothes and study material. Goes without saying I rarely buy computer stuff, and can't afford to build a new computer without selling the old one before it fossilizes. But I get by.

Well, I do get commissions, illustrations and 3D modeling and photography stuff like funerals or wedding, and it gives me SOME tax-free income but mostly I only dream of new stuff. If I had a job, I would have a GTX 690, a 1080p projector and a massive subwoofer







And maybe a car in a few years.


----------



## TheByt3

CEO at Microsoft...it's decent...


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheByt3*
> 
> CEO at Microsoft...it's decent...


Quick, grab him!

J/k, Good one.


----------



## corysti

Director of operations for a large trucking company.


----------



## cgg123321

Second year mining engineering


----------



## dwjp90

EMC Engineer For a test lab.
First Job after getting my EE degree.


----------



## Maker

full time pc gamer, and getin payed from the government!
Rly just stayin at home after i managed to crash my car for 3 years ago, and geting payed to sitt on my ass... Yea livin the dream.. was bored after 2 weeks now at the 3th year im going crazy


----------



## roboto

Im a chef for the

hotel on the las vegas strip .
Nothing to do with my money but buy and resell hardware = )


----------



## CasualNerd

Officer, Australian Navy.

When I'm not deployed, I play with my toys as much as I can.


----------



## Buzzerbro

Software Quality Assurance Analyst. It pays well and lets me slowly upgrade my rig.

Just had my third kid so I will have to slow down a bit on upgrades. Either way, its lets me live comfortably in Irvine California.

-Buzzerbro


----------



## Powermonkey500

Network Engineer.


----------



## jason387

Broke college student


----------



## un1b4ll

AppleCare Trainer


----------



## Sir Beregond

Full time student + Full time IT Desktop Support guy for the main office of one of Denver's biggest energy companies. Lol...get's busy.


----------



## ben ten

Digger operator or whatever you call it in English, but in my language we're calling it Maskinfører.. haha


----------



## kevin7898

Wow, reading these replies makes me feel very blessed with my current job, im a laborer washing pickup trucks on Canadian Natural Resources Limiteds Horizon project and am making 25/hour 12 hour days 7 on 7 off, working my way towards a position in mining on one of their cat 797b haul trucks.


----------



## grizzlyblunting

investor. about all i will say


----------



## dogsofwar909

Mechanic in the Marine Corps


----------



## _REAPER_

SEMPER FI


----------



## The-racer

Weekdays art-time sales agent for Jacobs Trading in Belgium , a wholesaler in Alloy wheels for road and racing cars.
Weekends : Four stroke engine tuner and balancing expert @ Ten Kate Honda , also , allot of weekends on race's around the world for Ten Kate Honda.


----------



## Ghost23

I'm one of those lucky ones of us blessed to get paid to play video games.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I'm one of those lucky ones of us blessed to get paid to play video games.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Bank Branch teller. U need ur money? I gots it...


----------



## tofunater

Mechanical engineer. If its not broke, i fix it.


----------



## andi1971

Automotive Technician also known as a Grease Monkey.....lol


----------



## Lumo841

Bait shop, where I am slowly working my way to become a master.....


----------



## pony-tail

Motor Mechanic -


----------



## MiriV

Your local grocery store utility clerk. I hate my job.


----------



## Jacer200

Full time cook and half time janitor


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm a voice actor.
Some commercial work but mostly animation.


----------



## 125837

Cashier/trainee payroll clerk at the moment, but I've applied for the Police.


----------



## BucketNakedz

i work part time at a behavioral center for troubled youth. its an amazing job, and the pay is pretty nice. i also work at lowes part time as well unloading trucks and prep it for the stockers. currently in college (my first semester) for an aa degree in computer networking and im loving it. so basically, i work 2 pt time jobs and go to school pt too. weird, i know, but i needz the money.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quantity Surveyor


----------



## NightVision

Student/Web developer/Sheriff's Academy dropout/stock trader/I like to keep my options open and never commit to anything.


----------



## TSXmike

machine operator at a steel mill.

http://chartersteel.com/


----------



## nasmith2000

Interesting jobs folks have on here. I lead investor relations & marketing for a mid-sized private equity firm--which essentially means I travel about meeting with institutional investors and try to get them to invest in our PE and VC funds.


----------



## kingwithak

Right now I'm a full time student at Michigan State. Going for Computer Engineering, might change to computer science. I work as IT at the vet on campus.


----------



## Auraixa

Also a full time student. Soon to be nurse though, hoping to eventually work on a medical surgical unit ^^


----------



## Auraixa

full time student, soon to be nurse. Hoping to work on a medical surgical unit ^^


----------



## Racersnare21

I currently am a customer service rep for the international department at Sprint


----------



## ForNever

I always see this thread pop up now and then, but I'm always too lazy to add to it.

I work for a large school district mostly working on surveillance equipment. Currently about 600 ip cameras (indoor/outdoor) recorded remotely on 4 cisco vsm servers running sles 10, and roughly 4-500 analog cameras recorded on site on old panasonic servers. I also install/maintain all the intercoms, door entry systems, scoreboards, sound systems, smartboards, and projectors. I love the job and I'm constantly feeling the fire under my rear to learn more, but for crying out loud, I need help. There is just no way one guy can possibly keep up on 52 buildings. The good side is they are very lenient on overtime, which easily allows me to burn money for computer crap I really don't need.


----------



## Zig-Zag

In home care giver / Cab driver.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Vodafone Client Manager


----------



## XzCJzX

Pizza Delivery Guy


----------



## stan_nel

I work at a Small/Medium sized ISP, on the helpdesk giving 1st and 2nd level support to clients, been here for just under a year so far.


----------



## huzzug

i'm an accountant and about to be unemployed as i'm not finding this job satisfactory.

also, i may turn destitute as i'm totally addicted to this forum and may not have money to afford even a decent internet connection and may have to start selling my organs at rebate.









okay the last part was a bit exaggerated, i may not provide rebate on all organs but who cares. i'll have to find some other means to come visit this forum


----------



## KenLautner

Youtube partner and online stuff







Gives me enough to satisfy gaming needs :3


----------



## makol

I work for a dog bakery (yes those exist) and just do general pet/house sitting.


----------



## dnnk

Staples Easy tech. LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Youtube partner and online stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives me enough to satisfy gaming needs :3


Lets see your channel


----------



## charliew

I look for software bugs in a backoffice system for fast-moving-consumer-goods.

Basically cashiers etc at tills in supermarkets use our system to manage their items / do their sales numbers and figure out how much to but of what wares to maximise profits.
If something doesnt work quite right and the support department cant fix it I find out why and how to fix the problems.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

As of now I am 18 and unemployed. Waiting for Winter quarter to start so I can get into Community College. I am also trying to figure out if I would rather stay in Washington State or move to Kansas City. My step dad is a lawyer and I MAY be able to get a job being his male receptionist lmao. He works with sex-related offenses so it'd be perfect - because I am far from attractive







I had been working at a local grocery store for 5 months bringing in carts, cleaning restrooms and returning items left on check-outs for $9 an hour - I eventually left because I was a full time student at the same time and my grades where slipping. I would generally wake up at 7AM for school, go to school from 8AM until 2:30PM, go to work at 3 work for 5 hours, then go home and sleep - so realistically I had to dedicate 60 hours a week. I made enough money to buy myself my own vehicle with 115k miles on it.....so I am happy about that









I do tend to make about $70 a week because I let some peoples dogs out and take them on walks and I also mow some of my neighbors lawns. So I pay for all my gas and necessity's myself. I paid for this $1100 with my own money.


----------



## Darkling5499

military here, whole heaps of fun and excitement >.>


----------



## asuindasun

Got my engineering degree, and now make the chips you'll be overclocking


----------



## malmental

network technician that is currently posing as network analyst...


----------



## zig0

Computer hardware engineer here. Just got into the industry, and it's actually what prompted me to do my first build in 10+ years.


----------



## Mootsfox

Recently was promoted and moved to corporate. I build and design systems to be implemented in a retail setting. Most of my day is spent in a lab with piles of hardware everywhere


----------



## Bennny

I am a bike mechanic. Although, I don't want to do it so much, but it's fun. I am self-studying web and graphic design at home, on top of trying to improve my German, and shred BF3. I want more time for computers.


----------



## Johnnieblaze

SO this would be my first post here since I just joined. I used to run a PC but I had been doing a large amount of graphic design/video editing for web sites and such so I had been using a mac for the past few years. I have recently returned to the PC world because I am now doing more web design/development for the ad agency I work for in IL. I am much happier running a PC as well, since I can play with them so much more than I can a mac.


----------



## DarkMTL

Studying IT at the university, quite interesting and working with computers every day








Not enough money for the hobby though...


----------



## jellybeans69

Used to work as GM for one well known triple-A title, now moved back to another country doing similar game customer support work.


----------



## Burned

I'm now working as a 1st/2nd Line support Technician for a national charity which is interesting, although looking to move on as I've kind of hit a wall regarding what i can progress on to. I dabble with VMWare, Linux and Various server/network admin stuff in my spare time and am hoping to get something in that sort of area but to be honest I'm glad to have a job, it took long enough!


----------



## 4thKor

Home builder turned glass man. Now installing windows, cutting glass for whatever, installing auto glass, shower enclosures, and remodeling on occasion as the need arises.


----------



## K62-RIG

Just changed roles in IBM. I was a Senior IT Specialist and have just been promoted to a Service Restoration Manager.


----------



## mshaddix

I am a Systems Analyst for a car company that uses hamsters in their commercials. The pay could be better but it allows me to support my hobbies so I can't complain.


----------



## Cyko2

IT Systems Engineer for a global Logistics company. Full time father, husband; with a minor in motorcycle's, muscle cars and now PC builds.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

i work for TMG Health located in the north eastern PA area as a Production Control Analyst...basically i sit in front of a computer during my long nights and monitor jobs from failing and create/fix/trouble shoot anything I have too in order to get what needs to be done...done.
the pay is low and the hours are long..but i cant say i hate my job....its given me a lot of IT experience and I have moved up 3 departments since I got here.....what can i say, I love PC's....


----------



## Venatik

Been a contractor in Afghanistan for 14 months now. Working as a POL Administrator. Hate being away from home for 2-3 months at a time.


----------



## Noctizzle

i currently work for Essex County Council as a 2nd/3rd Line technician. The benefits of working for the council are MENTAL and i am starting to love it (just started 2 weeks ago)


----------



## dushan24

Student (University) and part time SysAdmin for a hosting company.


----------



## IcedEarth

Project engineer for a military defence contractor.


----------



## Slappa

Currently pursuing my B.Sc in Computer Engineering.

Also work at an oil field automation company as an IT admin and doing some work with the electrical engineering dept.

It is my dream to one day be part of a CPU design/architecture team at AMD or Intel


----------



## Djankie

Im a hydraulic civil engineer Just graduated and too lazy to find a Job.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crouch

Naughtydog, I wish


----------



## MightyMission

I fit granite worktops...heavy work but it keeps me in good shape for the ladies







)


----------



## Idef1x

Software engineer, working as a consultant in Microsoft Dynamics AX for a large danish corporation called Netcompany.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Still a student at college..
Hopefully going into uni next year and doing a 3 year bachelor in computing, I wish to become a network technician as I find it very interesting and I like the problem solving and controlling people's powers etc muhaha.

In all seriousness, I don't want to be rude but to all you network technicians out there how did you get there? Uni, Cisco courses, been trained by a certain employeer?


----------



## Hasdrubal

Compensation consultant at one of the (few) global providers, working mostly on the French market.


----------



## dushan24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Still a student at college..
> Hopefully going into uni next year and doing a 3 year bachelor in computing, I wish to become a network technician as I find it very interesting and I like the problem solving and controlling people's powers etc muhaha.
> In all seriousness, I don't want to be rude but to all you network technicians out there how did you get there? Uni, Cisco courses, been trained by a certain employeer?


I too love networking and am pursuing that field.

Sadly all Australian universities are distancing themselves from teaching Networking majors in their CSIT degrees...

But doing CCNA is a good start.

PS: I see you're in Tasmania hence I refer to Australian Uni's


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'm an apprentice computer engineer for a small computer sales and services company, includes a lot of work of servers *sigh* apart from the ball-ache that is servers, it's a great job!


----------



## scione

Living off my parents


----------



## StayFrosty

I'm just a college student at the moment, working towards my B.S in Information Technology.

I put together computers for people as a side job thing, I have to say I love spending other people's money!


----------



## Gripen90

_What do you guys do for a living?_

I aim to breathe as much as possible !!.

I'm stuck in a Tele-marketing job on the 2nd year - I really dislike... but I need the income to live, and sofar I haven't had any luck getting another job... even though I have Master In History and Bachelor of Commerce.


----------



## dave1991

^Same here. Still a student though already in my last year taking B.S. IT that specializes in networking(cisco). I have no job as of now and I rely on my parents for my school fees and my hobbies.


----------



## intelman

Finished my B.S. in Comp Sci this past May. I got a job programming PLC's and doing SCADA work (a.k.a. an automation engineer). Its fun work getting to control big machines and writing logic to make plants run on their own


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dushan24*
> 
> I too love networking and am pursuing that field.
> Sadly all Australian universities are distancing themselves from teaching Networking majors in their CSIT degrees...
> But doing CCNA is a good start.
> PS: I see you're in Tasmania hence I refer to Australian Uni's


Yeah, well I've got my first CCNA in small networking already so that's a good start








I've actually applied for university as I stated before, don't know if i'll be getting in though.. I guess if I don't I'll get my CCNA 2 and A+ sooner rather then later









EDIT: If I don't get in lol
Thanks for the information on the Australian uni's trying to get away from networking.. Any reason why?


----------



## dushan24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah, well I've got my first CCNA in small networking already so that's a good start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually applied for university as I stated before, don't know if i'll be getting in though.. I guess if I don't I'll get my CCNA 2 and A+ sooner rather then later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If I don't get in lol
> Thanks for the information on the Australian uni's trying to get away from networking.. Any reason why?


I'm currently enrolled in a Bachelor of IT (SysAdmin) (PM if you want to know where)

The head of the CSIT school told me they are stopping because

1) Lack of interest
2) The Uni subsidies networking majors to do Juniper and CCNA training, and they're sick of paying.

I found that to be very disillusioning :-(

PS: I too have done CCNA.


----------



## StormX2

I last posted inm here 120 some odd pages ago in 6/10/11

Now I work for a Manages Services IT provider as the Sales and Customer Services Guru. Im 100% busy all the time and it can get overwhelming but I cannot complain at all to be honest.

Just trying to survive and provide for my Wife and my 2 Kids.

Does not get any easier unfortunately, im not exactly making alot and without my wife working we scrape by.


----------



## dushan24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I guess if I don't I'll get my CCNA 2 and A+ sooner rather then later


IMO A+ is a waste of time, if you have CCNA get CCNP, especially for Network and SysAdmin.

I'm about to start CCNP.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I last posted inm here 120 some odd pages ago in 6/10/11
> Now I work for a Manages Services IT provider as the Sales and Customer Services Guru. Im 100% busy all the time and it can get overwhelming but I cannot complain at all to be honest.
> Just trying to survive and provide for my Wife and my 2 Kids.
> Does not get any easier unfortunately, im not exactly making alot and without my wife working we scrape by.


i feel ya buddy my wifes bout to give birth, so ive decided to move all our stuff to another state in the hope to earn a descent buck really hope it works out.. good luck to you too


----------



## StormX2

yah having to move to a bigger place is what put me in the poor position int he first place, security deposite on a house that you are rending = big bucks for us


----------



## beers

Moved 900 miles away but still am doing networking crap.

Just changed from working at the Sprint worldwide HQ on backbone circuits/routers like OC192/768 on CRS/ASR9K platforms with packet-over-SONET deployments. Switched to working for a large theatre chain and diagnosing petite little T1's for like double the pay









Trying to decide CCNP R&S or CCNP Voice..


----------



## Zcypot

Update(dont remember if I have posted here)

Had my GED for a while couldn't decide on what to study so I just stayed home.

This semester I got my Financial aid submitted and I am going to apply for classes this next session.

Landed a sweet job thanks to my friend as network administrator. Even if it is just for a little bit, this job is helping me a lot for now.

The job is great, gold mine for learning new things. Health benefits are a huge plus, the pay is great as well. First job I have had that I am really happy for.

Wake up at 4am work until 2ish then go to school! How awesome is that?!

Oh... and married









Edit:Added more info


----------



## Valor958

I've been all over the place, work wise and school wise...

Went to college for dual Mechanica/Nuclear Engineering... goal: theoretical physics and energy -> DARPA... weapons and energy... money ran out, college stopped









Army - 97E Human Intel Collector, ie: Interrogator. Ended my Army career early due to family concerns..

Back to college for Game Art and Design... goal: game design







... money ran out again, college stopped









4-5 years of [email protected] jobs due to the economy, where the employers I worked for made more money by cycling us around instead of keeping permanent employees. Several interesting jobs, with some really big names...

Currently working for a major US bank in the corporate offices doing property preservation. Spending the banks money to keep houses in shape when the owners no longer pay and leave their houses trashed. I see some amazing examples of neglect and abuse to homes every day... some people have it rough, some people are d-bags trying to take everyone else for a run when they just literally don't feel like paying anymore. "Please give me a loan mod/shortsale... i can't afford this anymore since I just bought a new bigger house:...









The job isn't challenging and I'm not particularly fond of it, but I'm planning on getting my CCNA and moving to IT within the bank, and moving up from there. Pay is decent, VERY stable job in the only bank in the US that has had no audit findings... we're moving up!

My hobbies are lightly supported, but supporting the wife, kids, dogs, cat... there is my money sink


----------



## chad4050

I am a Security gaurd for a big fortune 500 company and I DONT MAKE SQUAT...


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chad4050*
> 
> I am a Security gaurd for a big fortune 500 company and I DONT MAKE SQUAT...


You don't happen to work for AlliedBarton do you? I worked for them for ~1 year as a guard for the same building at the bank I now work for lol. Pay was horrible, no real benefits, and little room or incentive to advance since even the supervisors got paid squat. However, the account manager got paid over $75000 per year for doing basically nothing... we know he did nothing since he got his relative hired as a supervisor and she gave us a little insight. Yup, gotta love the power trade in that company


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chad4050*
> 
> I am a Security gaurd for a big fortune 500 company and I DONT MAKE SQUAT...


I feel ya. I worked for Valet for 2 months in LA. I drove a crappy car that waste more gas than a v6 engine(my car is 4banger) and is falling apart... I only got 10/hr no tips, standing in the blazing sun all day, constantly running, no breaks, no lunch, and work 9+hrs. Doesn't sound as bad as other jobs, but my body was not accustomed to that kind of stress. I would come home with body hurting all over and most of my money going to the gas -_-....


----------



## DEcomputers

I work in a lightbulb shop doing shipping and light repair, and working on a small startup business specializing in built-to-budget computers.


----------



## wanako

I work as an IT Admin for the company that makes Cup Noodles. Pays well enough to keep up my custom PC hobby. My wife on the other hand...

Well actually, my wife has been much more supporting of my habit than other wives I know of. Hell, I got my 660Ti as long as I promised her a 660.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I work as an IT Admin for the company that makes Cup Noodles. Pays well enough to keep up my custom PC hobby. My wife on the other hand...


Based on the past few months of my lunch habits... you're welcome. Why? I've been paying your salary


----------



## pratesh

Student right now. Accountant in the next 6 mths. Going to work for a Local Oil Company. Pay is nice, great perks.









Might go into Financial Analysis after I get my Phd in Finance and Economics and CFA certification. Not sure about actuarial sciences, as there is no major demand for that job in my country and I don't want to come to the US to work.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Based on the past few months of my lunch habits... you're welcome. Why? I've been paying your salary


You and every other college student in the country. Hell, I paid my coworker's salary before I met them.


----------



## Xoxide John

I work as the Gm of Xoxide.com when I am not accused of being a reincarnation of Billy Mays!


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I work as an IT Admin for the company that makes Cup Noodles. Pays well enough to keep up my custom PC hobby. My wife on the other hand...
> Well actually, my wife has been much more supporting of my habit than other wives I know of. Hell, I got my 660Ti as long as I promised her a 660.


My wife is just as Computer Nerdy as I am, but since the baby has been here, and since she got the Galaxy S3, she dont really use the PC much anymore, Im usually stuck on it after work just keeping an eye on things and messing with my weeks schedule

Since Im th eonlY Sales, and Only Custoemr Service guy, I get quite inundated with stuff... Unfortunately I am only paid for the time in the office 9-5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoxide John*
> 
> I work as the Gm of Xoxide.com when I am not accused of being a reincarnation of Billy Mays!


You do get Billy Mays like with yer sales Pitch, Im interested to know what it sounds like in person, have you ever done Retail sales?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoxide John*
> 
> I work as the Gm of Xoxide.com when I am not accused of being a reincarnation of Billy Mays!


What if Xoxide started a YT series starring you detailing some of the newest gear in its shiny glory. Personally, I'd watch for the Billy Mays homage AND to see all the cool stuff on Xoxide in action


----------



## tking

Electrical test tech for bombardier north America


----------



## kzim9

Still working away as a Service tech. Mosty boiler work at this time of year. Also keep busy with my plumbing/electrial service aswell.


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Student Police at CSU Sacramento. Looking for an SMP scholarship so I'm also contracted military (current just ROTC).


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

welcome to OCN bud


----------



## Xinoxide

Recent upgrade from Ethernet Network Tech to QAM/MetroE Tech.


----------



## 32oz

crash test dummy... my brain hurts!


----------



## wheth4400

Full time MIS student, and an Information Systems Engineer for a local consulting/contracting company. Basically design,and implement networks, information systems, and workstations. The pay is pretty good, but as a single parent it's hard to fund the hobby as much as I would like.


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Graduate student. 80 hours/week for 23k a year. Slave labor in other words..


----------



## Mr357

Still in high school, but I've been working as a lifeguard over the summer


----------



## BoredErica

Student, 1st year college for actuary and transfer. Actuary is 70-170k a year.


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Nice to see a fellow KY OCer


----------



## ColtoM

I'm unemployed so what I do for a living is looking for potential jobs. It's the masochistic part of me that likes to hang around here getting jealous because of all the fancy hardware I can't afford.


----------



## pratesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Still in high school, but I've been working as a lifeguard over the summer


Thats awesome. Bet you meet alot of babes.


----------



## thejester52

Left the army back in 1983







did some security work here and there.








then back in 1995 had a motorcycle accident been disabled since
now PC's keep me sane


----------



## Alai

New here. I am working as an Accountant and aiming to get into Forensic Auditing or Information Systems after I obtain my CPA license. I love computers... a lot. I should have gone into Computer Science. Oh well... for now I am having fun with my 2500K at 5GHz+


----------



## Digikid

I have the worst job ever.....sales clerk in RETAIL!

Ugh!

You cannot imagine the stupidity I deal with on a daily basis. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## husarowns

Active Duty in the Air force....just enjoying Africa


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pratesh*
> 
> Thats awesome. Bet you meet alot of babes.


Absolutely!


----------



## obsidian86

update I was assembly inspector for another company on industrial power transmissions now i'm doing power transmission assembly for a bigger company and getting paid more and getting more overtime


----------



## LongShot79

I build maintain and repair elevators. a very rewarding job that I love and pays very well.


----------



## Jimbags

nice one ive been in alot of dodgy elevators in my time where you from?


----------



## LongShot79

I'm from Toronto Ontario, Canada.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Underground High Voltage Technician (Jointeur Souterrain de Distribution)

Hydro-Qc


----------



## Phelan

I install fiberglass insulation







.


----------



## Master__Shake

Automotive Service Tech.


----------



## enzu

Storeman in the day .. freelance web designer and contractor at night


----------



## Asce

IT Support in the NHS


----------



## 5150jester

builds motorcycles for Harley Davidson (certified motorcycle technician)


----------



## Caples

I'm IT in the Army and I right now I monitor and admin most of the Army network in Korea.

No wife or kids so everything I make goes to electronics in some way shape or form. Longest and most expensive high-dollar-value sheet in the barracks.


----------



## nooboc2012

DBA, I do database stuff


----------



## S-Line

Shift Lead man at Martin-Brower, a distribution company for McDonalds.


----------



## George G

I am an 1st Class Airman in the Hellenic Air Force


----------



## Coleak

I just study.


----------



## NatoR812

I work in *IT* for a *Government Institution*.


----------



## flash2021

Cementing Field Engineer for an oilfield service company. on-call 24/7 while i'm on..fun


----------



## Disturbed117

Unemployed at the moment.


----------



## Rainsey

I'm a Division Order Technician for an Oil and Gas Exploration Company. I help maintain the database of royalty owners and we make sure they get paid when and what they are supposed to get paid.


----------



## tecuarenta

R&D engineer. Switches & stuff..


----------



## DueVendetta

Full Time Graphic Design/Computer Engineering/IT student and Geek Squad Agent.
Yeah most of you probably hate me already but hey, I get to play with broken stuff all day, help people as best as I can and it pays the bills/loans.


----------



## kkehlet

I am a machinist at a heavy construction and mining company


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NatoR812*
> 
> I work in *IT* for a *Government Institution*.


can i borrow some cash? haha jk


----------



## The Marv Dog

In Training to be a Deck Officer (On the bridge of those Cruise ships, ferries, tankers, container ships blah blah...!)


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> In Training to be a Deck Officer (On the bridge of those Cruise ships, ferries, tankers, container ships blah blah...!)


Hello fellow Swifty!








Taylor is oh so lovely in your avatar


----------



## khoralin

"What is it...you do here?"
-- One of the Bob's

I do information security type "stuff" and am a law student (w00t!)


----------



## burntheskies

3D artist / Visual effects comp guy.


----------



## TheMightySals

Intern at an Engineering Company- supports game purchaces but need to get some real saving done before I can afford my planned rig! Still the pay is pretty decent and my rig handles them nicley enough! looking to get paid some real money next year though which should mean I can afford more alot quicker!


----------



## intermission

I work for an oilfield completions company building hydraulic fracturing valves. It's a very interesting job that definitely helps pay for building my system, I just wish I had more time to actually use it. It seems like I either have time and no money, or money and no time lol.


----------



## Arcana

3D modeling for games ,sitting about playing games designing new characters and props.


----------



## Sashimi

Account manager for a tissue manufacturing company.


----------



## benben84

Net Admin of a DataCenter. We manage about 700 virtual machines and over 100 physical machines using MS Hyper-V for our virtual management instead of VMWare.


----------



## CasperGS

In-Home Professional Information Technology Diagnostics and Repair Technician for Friendly Computers


----------



## SSTGohanX

I am a cashier at Sam's Club and a Musician/drummer for hire lol. I am also a student at Buffalo State College for History and Social Studies education, in my senior year for a bachelors degree.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Mainframe Guru...


----------



## Shev7chenko

Accountant


----------



## The Marv Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> In-Home Professional Information Technology Diagnostics and Repair Technician for Friendly Computers


That's a pretty long title!


----------



## rainbowhash

General Cafe hand here, trying for the ADF as a telecomunications technician next year.


----------



## Jras

Former Apple Technician, currently working for HP as a Sales Manager. Working on getting my MCSE now hoping to move to an administrator role some day.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Former Apple Technician, currently working for HP as a Sales Manager. Working on getting my MCSE now hoping to move to an administrator role some day.


Nice avatar, made me laugh









I work as an underground electricity technician (120/240v , 347/600v , 12 000v , 25 000v ). In french its called: Jointeur Souterrain de Distribution (H.Q.)

Wish I could have a Computer modding shop.


----------



## barkinos98

student and adf.ly


----------



## JonathanNgo

Junior Year


----------



## mistermenphis22

Sophmore in high school. 3 Years of summer jobs to buy my rig... getting a real job next year
...


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Full time uni student. Part-time bar work. Bleh bleh bleh.


----------



## trisx

Working in large scale event


----------



## PCModderMike

IT support at a local hospital. Trying to earn some more certs and make my way over to the networking team.


----------



## Tsunami1

I manage an small Mom and Pop Computer Repair Shop. While it doesn't pay well I save up over time to get the hardware that I want. I've recently switched to buying used hardware that is a generation old since it allows me to save that much more. I upgraded from a Q9650 and dual GTX285's to an i7 960 and just got a GTX670 recently after selling my old hardware I only ended up paying about $500 out of pocket.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsunami1*
> 
> I manage an small Mom and Pop Computer Repair Shop. While it doesn't pay well I save up over time to get the hardware that I want. I've recently switched to buying used hardware that is a generation old since it allows me to save that much more. I upgraded from a Q9650 and dual GTX285's to an i7 960 and just got a GTX670 recently after selling my old hardware I only ended up paying about $500 out of pocket.


i always wanted a 1366 rig maybe one day


----------



## TheGovernment

I own a hotrod shop and am the painter. I do mostly Home Theater stuff in my free time, Built speakers, amps, subs, that kind of stuff. PC's are just a side hobby lol


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> i always wanted a 1366 rig maybe one day


to be honest, so do i. i wanted them when they first got out, but my dad refused saying it was too expensive, an bought me a Q9300. so i have a thing for 1366, probably because i couldnt get it. over correction


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> to be honest, so do i. i wanted them when they first got out, but my dad refused saying it was too expensive, an bought me a Q9300. so i have a thing for 1366, probably because i couldnt get it. over correction


i know exactly what you mean just before sandy bridge dropped and i built my current rig i was gonna get an i7 950 and some crazy gigabyte x58 mobo







i drooled over triple channel ram lol


----------



## Resonancez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coleak*
> 
> I just study.


haha straight to the point


----------



## WR6133

Left the Army just over 2 years ago (Armoured Infantryman 6 years) I now work for myself fixing broke PC's (mostly scrubbing virus's from dodgy pron downloads and building the odd machine for customers). It doesn't make alot but it's enough to be comfortable (along with wifes income) and it gives me plenty of time to study an OU degree (BSc Computng and ICT) which is funded largely by the military due to my prior service..... so give me 3 years and I will have a proper job again!


----------



## MPXx

Storekeeper in motorcycle parts shop.
Im working there the last 10~12 years and so far im ok with the money vs my needs.


----------



## Ecstacy

Right now I'm in my senior year of high school and I volunteer at the YMCA Christmas tree lot and make a couple bucks it tips, it's not much (I average $30-40 in a 10 hour hour day :/), but the other volunteers love how I work and two of them offered me a job once turn 18 next month, hopefully that works out.


----------



## Charris231

Currently:High school Student, Learning CAD and Joining the ARMY!
Future:Nice House,Cars, A Wife, Kids, And More Computers.


----------



## Charris231

Thanks For Your Service Bro!


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Right now I'm in my senior year of high school and I volunteer at the YMCA Christmas tree lot and make a couple bucks it tips, it's not much (I average $30-40 in a 10 hour hour day :/), but the other volunteers love how I work and two of them offered me a job once turn 18 next month, hopefully that works out.


Cool, I'm a senior in highschool too. Good luck with that job!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I'm a suspension guru / bike mechanic for a local team/shop. I get to work on high end XC, AM, and DH bikes all day.

Plus it lets me chase my first passion of DH!









My whip for 2013:


----------



## MR KROGOTH

17 years old.

Senior in high school, 4 periods of AP classes (Government,English IV, Physics C, Calculus BC) and Honors Forensics Science.
Working in a high end body shop for over a year.
Interning for local research and development for over a year.

Needless to say, hobby time is cut short, cars are more my thing now. cant drive a computer.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I'm a suspension guru / bike mechanic for a local team/shop. I get to work on high end XC, AM, and DH bikes all day.
> Plus it lets me chase my first passion of DH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My whip for 2013:


Nice, I worked at a high end bike store in the UK. Did sales, stock and orders. Got to play with the demo bikes whenever I wanted, we had a couple of Santa Cruz V10's, Orange Five Pro's and the like. Plus, I got everything for trade price, which actually help me build my current bike - I ride BMX.



Now, I'm working in a second hand bike shop in Munich, and it is the opposite to the old job. Absolutely mediocre bikes and contrary to German work ethic, an absolute unorganised mess. Haha


----------



## Kane2207

Systems consultant for a multinational insurer, normal work day is Unix & Java based projects


----------



## Godrillax

Hello, new to the forums on OC. I'm a full time college student and I set up tailgate parties during football season at my university. Part time job, great pay. I get a lot of money from scholarships that I have not even borrowed student loans yet, but spring '13 semester I will borrow some, unfortunately. I'm a junior in college and currently in the business program at my university. Oh and I am a first time builder. Just built my rig a couple days ago.


----------



## DefCoN

repossession agent, can be fun and hectic at times.


----------



## executorchunk

Senior college student, lead web programmer for two companies and started my own business in website development. Work for a soap star in Hollywood among other big clients! I'm not at the top of the food chain yet but getting there.







I'm very fortune to have what I have and work for the people I work for, most people my age (22-23) are still working mediocre jobs, especially because of the lowzy economy. I do very well not having a degree yet and self taught most of what I know today.

Just started building computers earlier this year. I was and still am a pro at database, programming, and web development, but when it came to hardware I wasn't a bright bulb. My college grades struggled because of not having the right computers/equipment to work on (and it's partly the universities fault where I went, they didn't provide us the right resources to complete assignments). I took a semester off to transfer to a better college and in a matter of six months mastered building computers, it's literally an everyday thing I have devoted alot of time and energy into.

It's not a hobby for me, I really need a solid/stable computer to work on. Buying faster and better equipment saves me time in my life and that is worth more than money.


----------



## jlhawn

I have been a auto and truck master tech for over 30 years, for the last 7 years I only perform diagnostics on cars and medium duty trucks which also has me performing diagnostics and programing of the car and truck on board computers so I have been getting a lot of schooling out of it. I also build drag race engines and own and race my own.


----------



## g00glen00b

Just graduated and recently employed as a junior IT/Java consultant at one of the biggest IT companies of Belgium called Cronos. My hobby is developing web applications, so now I can do that as my job.
I'm sent out on projects of other companies, so it's really fun because you get to know a lot of people and there is a variety of projects you can be on. Currently I'm developing portlets, but before that I also did some kind of integration project and before that I wrote a web component.
We also tend to use a lot of IBM technologies, they usually have a lot of possibilities that you can use to play with.


----------



## esyon

<----Design and install vehicle wraps for a living


----------



## esyon

liking those wheels. got something similar on my 99 teg but 6 spoke


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esyon*
> 
> <----Design and install vehicle wraps for a living


vehicle wraps as in vinyl applied too the car instead of painting them??


----------



## esyon

yes sir. everyday im wrapping something


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esyon*
> 
> yes sir. everyday im wrapping something


I saw them do a car on Horsepower TV and it was amazing too see the guys perform the task, I have a lot of respect for you being able too do that as there is no way I could even begin too do something like that. I am good at building my race engines but bodywork for me is just awful and then doing a vinyl wrap theres just no way i would even try it.







.


----------



## esyon

well i appreciate that. its not easy at first but like most things, takes practice. lots and lots of patience


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esyon*
> 
> well i appreciate that. its not easy at first but like most things, takes practice. lots and lots of patience


and I am a little short on patience


----------



## Versa

Working at a helpdesk, though getting into a Networking Job in D.C sucks hard







I recently got my CCNA Security cert but most jobs require an active clearennce and won't sponsor one :/


----------



## Capt

I play games and watch movies. Doesn't get better than that!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

landscape gardening (mainly just mow parks and main streets ect as we are contracted via the council)


----------



## esyon

I seem to be hook on world of tanks lately. nothing much better than blowing something up after 10hrs of work


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Wishing that I could get a job. It's dead out here I swear. I'm a 2012 high school graduate. I've been building/repairing/troubleshooting computers since my freshman year in high school. I took advanced computer engineering my senior year in high school and I also went to a vocational/trade school for 3 hours a day for "Computer Design." I'm currently enrolled in community college working towards a computer engineering degree and I STILL can't get a job. I've applied at Best Buy and been interviewed for both Geek Squad and Customer support positions, called back to check on the status of my interview/showed my interest but never got a call back. I've had an interview at Staples for an "Easy Tech" position, showed my interest and again never got a call back. Naturally i'm resorting to getting any job I can. I have previous work experience at a Kroger store .

Go2worksource.com, Indeed.com, Amazon Jobs and Snagajob everyday.


----------



## esyon

keep ya head up bro. they are out there. simplyhired.com is real good about pinpointed specific jobs. check them out if you havent...


----------



## JAM3S121

I graduated in 2010 from high school. Been working at a grocery store (stop & shop) for 2 years.

Not a bad job, I get overtime on sundays (I get paid $9.25/hr which is above CT min wage) and on every holiday I work. If I don't work the holiday I still get 4 hours bonus pay as long as I don't call out the day before or after a holiday.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I graduated in 2010 from high school. Been working at a grocery store (stop & shop) for 2 years.
> Not a bad job, I get overtime on sundays (I get paid $9.25/hr which is above CT min wage) and on every holiday I work. If I don't work the holiday I still get 4 hours bonus pay as long as I don't call out the day before or after a holiday.


Where do you live in CT because I live in CT as well?


----------



## Solonowarion

Residential Real estate agent.


----------



## Papermilk

I work in a outdoor store and i'm trying to get my certifcate in IT and then join the ARMY.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Where do you live in CT because I live in CT as well?


Monroe Connecticut. Right near where that whole incident in Newtown occured. I work in that town (newtown)


----------



## RandomK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Wishing that I could get a job. It's dead out here I swear.


If by Washington State you mean the Seattle area then I would suggest checking craigslist obsessively. Small companies are much better to work for (one man IT department means no one looking over your shoulder). They often post fairly misleading ads (since they have no idea what they need), but they are generally more flexible when it comes to qualification requirements so you have a good shot at getting the job if you ace the interview (hint, small companies care more if they will want to hang out with you than they do about your Java skills). I got my job from a listing asking for a 3 month temp web developer at a local company with less than 50 employees. Thier IT was outsourced, a total disaster, so I just started fixing things for people around me. I was hired permanently by the end of the first week and only do design when I have nothing more interesting to work on. I've been in IT (and done web development consulting on the side) for a decade now, and the trick has always been positioning yourself to be the *first* interview. That's how I made my way out of giant corporate helpdesk/datacenter hell, and I've since moved three times and pulled off the craigslist thing within 2 months each time.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomK*
> 
> If by Washington State you mean the Seattle area then I would suggest checking craigslist obsessively. Small companies are much better to work for (one man IT department means no one looking over your shoulder). They often post fairly misleading ads (since they have no idea what they need), but they are generally more flexible when it comes to qualification requirements so you have a good shot at getting the job if you ace the interview (hint, small companies care more if they will want to hang out with you than they do about your Java skills). I got my job from a listing asking for a 3 month temp web developer at a local company with less than 50 employees. Thier IT was outsourced, a total disaster, so I just started fixing things for people around me. I was hired permanently by the end of the first week and only do design when I have nothing more interesting to work on. I've been in IT (and done web development consulting on the side) for a decade now, and the trick has always been positioning yourself to be the *first* interview. That's how I made my way out of giant corporate helpdesk/datacenter hell, and I've since moved three times and pulled off the craigslist thing within 2 months each time.


Unfortunately I am not in the Seattle area. I see large amounts of job postings there. Even if I had the ability to live in Seattle and get a job out there I don't think i'd be willing too. All of my friends and family live in the Tri-Cities. I'm really bad about looking on craigslist. It slips my mind for some reason. I will start looking there much more often. I actually landed an interview off craigslist once but the place I interviewed for ended up not needing the position they where hiring for. It was a small local business.


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Wishing that I could get a job. It's dead out here I swear. I'm a 2012 high school graduate. I've been building/repairing/troubleshooting computers since my freshman year in high school. I took advanced computer engineering my senior year in high school and I also went to a vocational/trade school for 3 hours a day for "Computer Design." I'm currently enrolled in community college working towards a computer engineering degree and I STILL can't get a job. I've applied at Best Buy and been interviewed for both Geek Squad and Customer support positions, called back to check on the status of my interview/showed my interest but never got a call back. I've had an interview at Staples for an "Easy Tech" position, showed my interest and again never got a call back. Naturally i'm resorting to getting any job I can. I have previous work experience at a Kroger store .
> Go2worksource.com, Indeed.com, Amazon Jobs and Snagajob everyday.


I have no clue what it's like wherever youre from however because you're a student, I assume you have time off in the summer. I'd look to see what construction jobs are available in your area. I've worked as a construction laborer in PA. Standard union starting pay for the work I did was 21 d/h. I had a lot of fun doing it. Did things like aid operators, aid construction carpenters, construct rebar for concrete walls, laid sideways, laid parking lots, etc. Worked a bunch of overtime, made a lot of money for an 18 year old. It's hard work so if youre the typical pasty white, skinny computer nerd you won't get hired.


----------



## RandomK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Unfortunately I am not in the Seattle area. I see large amounts of job postings there. Even if I had the ability to live in Seattle and get a job out there I don't think i'd be willing too. All of my friends and family live in the Tri-Cities. I'm really bad about looking on craigslist. It slips my mind for some reason. I will start looking there much more often. I actually landed an interview off craigslist once but the place I interviewed for ended up not needing the position they where hiring for. It was a small local business.


Yeah it can be tricky. The Tri-Cities isn't tiny so there are probably some postings out there. I agree that Seattle is unlivable (it's like Dallas with more rain and fewer strip clubs, or an overly pretentious Chicago with more college graduates and fewer drug dealers). The real point I was trying to make though was the best positions are often the ones that don't have extremely specific ads (or have lots of qualifications that seem to be an illogical combination someone randomly created by doing a few Google searches). If you wan't the freedom, and the challenge, of making your own hardware and software roadmap for a company then that's the way to go. There's less money in it, but sanity is worth more to me the the potential rewards of fighting eight other techs over a promotion to middle management. Never again...


----------



## tombug

Machinist


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomK*
> 
> Yeah it can be tricky. The Tri-Cities isn't tiny so there are probably some postings out there. I agree that Seattle is unlivable (it's like Dallas with more rain and fewer strip clubs, or an overly pretentious Chicago with more college graduates and fewer drug dealers). The real point I was trying to make though was the best positions are often the ones that don't have extremely specific ads (or have lots of qualifications that seem to be an illogical combination someone randomly created by doing a few Google searches). If you wan't the freedom, and the challenge, of making your own hardware and software roadmap for a company then that's the way to go. There's less money in it, but sanity is worth more to me the the potential rewards of fighting eight other techs over a promotion to middle management. Never again...


I really want to expand my abilities beyond hardware as well. I am a hardware guru and I love building computers but beyond that I can't really do much else. I can of course properly install Windows/Linux based operating systems, create virtual machines, partition a hard drive/SSD, Burn/Mount .ISO images, ect, ect. I did do a graphics design class where we focused on CS5 with Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Illustrator, InDesign, ect but I just couldn't get into it. I REALLY need to learn more about networking and programming. I plan on taking the A+ Certification test soon because it allows me to get credit for two classes.


----------



## l3eans

Private Tutoring and Cello tutor. Even though I'm still in high school, I make a decent amount of money


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Monroe Connecticut. Right near where that whole incident in Newtown occured. I work in that town (newtown)


Me too.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I am an AutoCAD Designer by trade, and a computer geek by hobby. I am also looking to start a business building props.


----------



## jacksonn24

Delivery driver for a meat company


----------



## pharcycle

Mechanical engineer.. Starting a new job at a synchrotron research facility in Feb... its basically a small particle accelerator that emits light across the entire electromagnetic spectrum with a heating capacity of 30 watts per square mm, or 30 MegaWatts per square m..... fun!


----------



## chaosblade02

On unemployment atm, been on it for nearly 2 years. I just don't see the justification taking a full time job that pays less than my unemployment check. I don't enjoy work, its strictly business for me.


----------



## rgrwng

Temporary IT Assistant for the City i live in, 14$/hr. decent experience, but at a moments notice i could be cut from the budget









looking for additional work, preferably driving something or delivery to gain some additional income asap.


----------



## shahramkel

Emergency Care Sergeant, US Army. Airborne combat medic. It's less exciting than it sounds, except when it isn't. Thinking about computers keeps me sane, though building a watercooled pc during a deployment isn't something I'd recommend to most.


----------



## Knight26

I got my BS in molecular biology and was a forensic biologist for about a year before I got bored with it, plus I was broke all the time. Now I'm a project controls specialists, basically means I help plan, schedule, and cost track large capital projects like chemical plants, refineries, automotive plants and steel mills. It pays pretty well but it fluctuates with the economy and the working environment. I can bring home twice as much when I working on a job site compared to when I'm sitting in the office. Either way, I spend 80% of my time sitting in front of a computer and 50% of that time doing stuff like this that has nothing to do with my job.


----------



## opty165

Currently working as a Desktop Support Specialist at Cazenovia College in upstate NY. Previously worked at a Bank as help desk tech, and at my home town phone company installing FTTH ( Fiber to the home).


----------



## snafflekid

Hi, this is a great site. Lots of good threads to dig through.

I am an analog microchip designer. I have made: switching power supply IC's, audio switches, proximity detector IC's, charge pumps, USB/HDMI switches, backlighting drivers. It is fun to open up a competitor's chip and figure out how their designs work, when I run out of imagination


----------



## kuz1toro

HI, I'm from Jakarta, Indonesia
currently work as fire fighter at Jakarta Fire Department


----------



## Juthos

Brand new member from Italy, I'm a mechanical engineer, working for my own company.


----------



## Dwalmsley76

Truck Driver


----------



## SteevyT

Currently a student in mechanical engineering at Purdue. Does that count as a job with a negative income?

I'm working part time at a local skating rink to bring in some money. I'm not entirely sure what my position is though, I do everything from hand out skates to yelling at idiots on the skating floor to running the DJ booth to running laser tag.

Over the summer I worked up in Troy, Michigan as a mechanical test technician at Meritor. Being paid to break stuff with massive hydraulic rams? (100,000 pounds force on the medium ones) Awwww yeeeeaaaaah.....

I've also worked at a small company my dad owns installing custom kitchens mostly (although, they did just about anything with counter tops). My family also owns a small farm I occasionally help out on, although with school these two things have kind of gone to the wayside since I don't have time to get back home much.


----------



## gian84

I'm currently an Aircraft Mechanic at a local airline in my country.


----------



## Kilauea

I teach in elementary school.


----------



## Legonut

I'm a student, going to RPI for ROCKET SCIENCE starting this year.

I pay for my builds by shoveling lots of snow and doing landscape work.


----------



## jameswilkes

im a volunteer at caerphilly groundwork UK

i work with a team called healthy villages

we go into primary schools, care centres for people with special needs, elderly homes, alotmants and many more place

our job is to tidy up the area and make it a better, cleaner and more inviting.

the project is to create sustainable ECO development through the people and they're community

ive also recently applied for a job there soon find out if i get the job or not


----------



## Corm

I am pretty much freelance for a living. I do COmputer support for Windows Based PCs and Laptop, as well and build desktops for people... But given where I live at it is very slow..

I guess It couldnt be even called make a living with how slow business is >.<

I love my job though!


----------



## Skips

I do UT Non-destructive testing... I bet nobody has a clue of what it is! It's a pretty awesome job!


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

SEO Firm Project Manager for 300+ accounts.
Web Developer
Direct Internet Marketing
CSS Addict


----------



## Dingleberrydad

Run an analytics group at an ecommerce company...web analytics, ABN/MV testing, BI, market research.

Gotta love the diversity!

Great job, good life and all that, but....my advice to the "young folk":

Don't worry about the money (at least more than you need to), find what you enjoy, stay with what you enjoy. 30 years of the rat race = a ridiculous waste of time.

If you enjoy the rat race, well...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dingleberrydad*
> 
> Great job, good life and all that, but....my advice to the "young folk":
> 
> Don't worry about the money (at least more than you need to), find what you enjoy, stay with what you enjoy. 30 years of the rat race = a ridiculous waste of time.
> 
> If you enjoy the rat race, well...


This! I love working with computers so I decided to follow a path in that field that leads towards lots of money. The issue is the more money you make the longer you are at work and then you become salary and don't get to have overtime pay and your usually are on call 24/7 and projects get huge and complex along with people above you pushing to release things faster and faster. It's a headache and a stressful environment. I should have took a different field in hindsight. Something that I don't sit at a desk for 10 hours a day. I would love to build things.


----------



## duhjuh

help desk..11 an hour and no its not really enough for bills and a hobby


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Was working full time as a Thin Film Deposition Technologist for 8 months, quit that.
Just started at a new company working on FPGA test automation.

Also work part time at a rock climbing gym.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

It is said that if you find something you love to do, you will never work a day in your life.

Unfortunately, not many people can say that they absolutely love their job. I am one of those fortunate few.

I am an electrical designer. I get to design and draw one-lines, schematics, and layouts for the electrical systems for offshore oil rigs. This allows both the technical and artistic sides of my brain to work, as an AutoCAD drawing is not just technical, but an exercise in artistry.

Plus, getting paid $35 an hour doesn't hurt, either...


----------



## Simplynicko

Project manager for Schneider Electric. We own APC, a brand you guys might know from this forum.


----------



## Sylon

Recently quit business school, going into culinary management and hopefully when I graduate this 2 year program I can go over to Johnsons and Whales university to complete my degree.

Business/economics should just be relabeled bullpoop, plus you really have to love money above all else. Although those years at wilfrid laurier university has taught me that no amount of money can buy happiness.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> Project manager for Schneider Electric. We own APC, a brand you guys might know from this forum.


APC? Never heard of 'em...

(now look at your own avatar, Nicko)


----------



## TheSprunk

Business owner, founder of a few Small Businesses, when not pushing paper I do Intelligent Automation Engineering and Artificial Intelligence Research.

I'm currently establishing Vantage LLC, an engineering firm that creates next-gen CnC machines and Maker Infrastructure for DIY enthusiast, hobbyist, and startup/small businesses wanting to do in house manufacturing, and run Aptly LLC, a consumer electronics and communications company that is about to launch our first Kickstarter project, KeeRing.


----------



## Uzmeyer

Still at highschool but sometomes earning money as a tutor or with building computers. Might as well make some money of your hobby


----------



## ventacon

US Army, deployments fund my computer builds. Hoping to get a really nice water cooling setup after this Afghan deployment.


----------



## loud681

Office IT support...........i sit around and do nothing until someone has a problem


----------



## Foolwandering

Buy and sell, anything from electronics to furniture.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> Project manager for Schneider Electric. We own APC, a brand you guys might know from this forum.


That's really cool.

Can you get me a discount on a UPS?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSprunk*
> 
> Business owner, founder of a few Small Businesses, when not pushing paper I do Intelligent Automation Engineering and Artificial Intelligence Research.
> 
> I'm currently establishing Vantage LLC, an engineering firm that creates next-gen CnC machines and Maker Infrastructure for DIY enthusiast, hobbyist, and startup/small businesses wanting to do in house manufacturing, and run Aptly LLC, a consumer electronics and communications company that is about to launch our first Kickstarter project, KeeRing.


nice one give me a job haha


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

I have 4 jobs. _(Damn my toy addiction!)_

I have a tuning company (cars)
http://www.motorsport-developments.co.uk/

An ECU performance recalibration company.
http://www.evolutionchips.co.uk/dealer2.html

I write my own technical section for an international car magazine:
http://www.motorsport-developments.co.uk/stus.html

And on top of that, I am the UK Advertising exec for:
http://www.internetbrands.com/


----------



## Swiftes

Software Developer for a company that does E-Learing Flash/HTML presentations. We do all work for BP, Lego, Zurich, Deutsche bank etc


----------



## wigz81

US Navy. Gas Turbine Systems Electrical Technician 2nd class. Putting Warheads on Foreheads.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wigz81*
> 
> US Navy. Gas Turbine Systems Electrical Technician 2nd class. Putting Warheads on Foreheads.


nice thanks for the service! nah reallly goodluck mate


----------



## Dingleberrydad

Nice! I have a 2007 VW GTI chipped by APR. 100k miles, debating dumping for something new or sinking money into suspension, brake, engine upgrades. Love the car, lots of fun.


----------



## jrccomputer

Android Developer. Working on Ouya.

Mobile Developer (Android and iOS)
Ouya Developer (Android Gaming)


----------



## _REAPER_

Work work work...


----------



## jrccomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 
> 
> Work work work...


Where you at ???


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrccomputer*
> 
> Where you at ???


In a not so friendly part of the world


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> Project manager for Schneider Electric. We own APC, a brand you guys might know from this forum.


Yeah thanks dude my UPS just failed tonight say thanks to APC for me


----------



## dimrain13

Marine Corps Videographer/Editor/Sound Technician /Ect.. soon to be going into IT.


----------



## KaRLiToS

...


----------



## Venny503

I trade virtual hats.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimrain13*
> 
> Marine Corps Videographer/Editor/Sound Technician /Ect.. soon to be going into IT.


What's it like working in IT for the military and how's the pay? I was thinking of using that as a backup plan.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Pay's gonna be the same for military folks no matter what your specialty. Infantry, medical, intelligence, logistics, they all get the same pay rate, which is dependent on your rank and time in service.


----------



## Kittencake

Currently a full time mom and on disability and I work part time as a hair dresser, my husband is in the Air Force


----------



## [email protected]

Studying Sound Design in College.
DJ in bars and small clubs and also produce compose and record music in my home studio.
I also work as a waiter in 5-star hotels and restaurants when they need extra staff ( you get to eat and drink some of the best stuff in the country and it's worth it just for that







)


----------



## gh071458

Retired on disability from the construction trade...


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I'm IT in the Army and I right now I monitor and admin most of the Army network in Korea.
> 
> No wife or kids so everything I make goes to electronics in some way shape or form. Longest and most expensive high-dollar-value sheet in the barracks.


you a B?


----------



## wuxbustah8

Cyber Operations in the US Air Force.


----------



## IntelFanaTEK

I'm a medical laboratory technician. But really I'm a jack of all trades, skilled in electrical engineering, automotive mechanics, reef aquariums, photography. I'm the current president and board member of the greater iowa reef society, and i pull in extra cash for computer building by farming corals.


----------



## HIFELIX




----------



## 1keny1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> I have 4 jobs. _(Damn my toy addiction!)_
> 
> I have a tuning company (cars)
> http://www.motorsport-developments.co.uk/
> 
> An ECU performance recalibration company.
> http://www.evolutionchips.co.uk/dealer2.html
> 
> I write my own technical section for an international car magazine:
> http://www.motorsport-developments.co.uk/stus.html
> 
> And on top of that, I am the UK Advertising exec for:
> http://www.internetbrands.com/


You must have gained some business when RCDevelopments went under, as they were in that area, I took my evo there about 6 months before they went bust, and they had just bought a brand new rolling road :-o


----------



## charliew

I work in retail-systems too. Look for bugs in the software.
Its fun enough and since my personality is over-analytical and I have to know everything about anything I work with it works out fine. Rediculous tho that I studied Web programing and C++/JAVA and now I ended up working with MSSQL/.NET, the very 2 languages I wanted to move around by choosing JAVA.
$50k in student loans for pretty much nothing I actually use in my daily work, ***.

BUT NOW I HAVE $400 LEFT ON THEM, PAYED OFF NEXT MONTH. \o/


----------



## IntelFanaTEK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> I work in retail-systems too. Look for bugs in the software.
> Its fun enough and since my personality is over-analytical and I have to know everything about anything I work with it works out fine. Rediculous tho that I studied Web programing and C++/JAVA and now I ended up working with MSSQL/.NET, the very 2 languages I wanted to move around by choosing JAVA.
> $50k in student loans for pretty much nothing I actually use in my daily work, ***.
> 
> BUT NOW I HAVE $400 LEFT ON THEM, PAYED OFF NEXT MONTH. \o/


You and me both brother! I hear ya there! My student loans are still deferred. Haven't even started. Scary thought!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntelFanaTEK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> I work in retail-systems too. Look for bugs in the software.
> Its fun enough and since my personality is over-analytical and I have to know everything about anything I work with it works out fine. Rediculous tho that I studied Web programing and C++/JAVA and now I ended up working with MSSQL/.NET, the very 2 languages I wanted to move around by choosing JAVA.
> $50k in student loans for pretty much nothing I actually use in my daily work, ***.
> 
> BUT NOW I HAVE $400 LEFT ON THEM, PAYED OFF NEXT MONTH. \o/
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both brother! I hear ya there! My student loans are still deferred. Haven't even started. Scary thought!
Click to expand...

I actually just paid off my student loans. It's a great feeling.


----------



## nasmith2000

Reading through this thread I see many folks in active service, or a veteran of one of the branches of the military. Just want to say thank you to all of you. You have sacrificed alot, much more than many of us on this board will sacrifice in our lifetime. You men and women are seriously the very best this country has and you make us proud. For those in active duty, I wish and pray for your safe return.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Reading through this thread I see many folks in active service, or a veteran of one of the branches of the military. Just want to say thank you to all of you. You have sacrificed alot, much more than many of us on this board will sacrifice in our lifetime. You men and women are seriously the very best this country has and you make us proud. For those in active duty, I wish and pray for your safe return.


It's people like you, those who understand and appreciate the sacrifices made and the reasons why we serve, that reinforces our belief that we've done the right thing. Thank you, good sir.


----------



## wuxbustah8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Reading through this thread I see many folks in active service, or a veteran of one of the branches of the military. Just want to say thank you to all of you. You have sacrificed alot, much more than many of us on this board will sacrifice in our lifetime. You men and women are seriously the very best this country has and you make us proud. For those in active duty, I wish and pray for your safe return.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> It's people like you, those who understand and appreciate the sacrifices made and the reasons why we serve, that reinforces our belief that we've done the right thing. Thank you, good sir.


Completely agreed. Hearing the support is one of the greatest parts of my life. I love America and I love what I do and I'm glad so many people are on board with it.


----------



## couchasault9001

quite a bit of diversity here!

I've been a cable service technician(tv/internet/home phone) for the last 6 years or so.. I recently hit my breaking point however. I love the job but i just can't handle people greeting you with large ammounts of disrespect any longer. I'm going back to school this summer to be a pharmacist. Its a 6 year program so i have a long road of being broke ahead of me. Hopefully my current rig will hold me over for 4 years or so, until i'm able to start as a paid intern.


----------



## VABuckeye

I own a company that does data center cabling and environment building for customers in Northern Virginia.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> It's people like you, those who understand and appreciate the sacrifices made and the reasons why we serve, that reinforces our belief that we've done the right thing. Thank you, good sir.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuxbustah8*
> 
> Completely agreed. Hearing the support is one of the greatest parts of my life. I love America and I love what I do and I'm glad so many people are on board with it.


Just know that there are a lot of us--those who support our troops and veterans. I'm sure it's easy to forget when the national news leads with what jLo was wearing at the Grammy's, and not that we lost a brave soldier abroad. But know you are in our prayers and we think of you often. If any of you find yourself in the East Bay (CA), I'll buy you a drink any day of the week.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dingleberrydad*
> 
> Great job, good life and all that, but....my advice to the "young folk":
> 
> Don't worry about the money (at least more than you need to), find what you enjoy, stay with what you enjoy. 30 years of the rat race = a ridiculous waste of time.
> 
> If you enjoy the rat race, well...
> 
> 
> 
> This! I love working with computers so I decided to follow a path in that field that leads towards lots of money. The issue is the more money you make the longer you are at work and then you become salary and don't get to have overtime pay and your usually are on call 24/7 and projects get huge and complex along with people above you pushing to release things faster and faster. It's a headache and a stressful environment. I should have took a different field in hindsight. Something that I don't sit at a desk for 10 hours a day. I would love to build things.
Click to expand...

In California you're not exempt from overtime pay when on Salary.









-Visual Manager, Retail


----------



## bdenpaka

I do phone/email support for the Books side of Google Play.


----------



## lawndart

I am a Comodoties Transportation Expiditor

A real fancy way of saying Truck Driver, but the money is green and my checks don't bounce so I am happy.

LawnDart


----------



## kyfire

Moonshine Runner


----------



## Pacal89

I'm a Business Intelligence Developer/SSRS Report Writer for a case management software company and part time student.


----------



## mark3510

I'm just your average security guy working for a hotel, pay isn't much but its better than nothing.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> I am a Comodoties Transportation Expiditor
> 
> A real fancy way of saying Truck Driver, but the money is green and my checks don't bounce so I am happy.
> 
> LawnDart


A good friend of mine is a pro driver too. Drive OTR and owns his own truck (leasing), man, the stories I hear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Moonshine Runner




Hiring?

Muhehehee


----------



## Layer8

I'm a web developer... mostly a CSS guy. Fun stuff.


----------



## emett

Got into aircraft mechanics after finishing school, did that for 7 years. Wanted a change so started residential window cleaning business. Very casual work, very good coin for the short hours I work. Now I'm mostly look after our daughter. Very greatful to be in a situation where I get to watch her grow.


----------



## RyanMicah

I'm like Emett, but my school was accelerated with the USAF. I'm a cargo plane mechanic. Three+ years in.


----------



## Miss Fatality

Currently going to school for Web/Computer Programming. So I guess you could say I'm an amatuer programmer. :]


----------



## Raptorpowa

I'm a renegade doctor of anesthesia.


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptorpowa*
> 
> I'm a renegade doctor of anethesia.


Does that mean you're a drug dealer?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanMicah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raptorpowa*
> 
> I'm a renegade doctor of anethesia.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you're a drug dealer?
Click to expand...

Nah, it just means one too many people woke prematurely under his care.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Full time Paramedic Specialist for a hospital based 911 ambulance service. Part time Firefighter. Part time bouncer. Full time family IT guy(aren't we all?). Weekend band guitarist/bassist.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Just know that there are a lot of us--those who support our troops and veterans. I'm sure it's easy to forget when the national news leads with what jLo was wearing at the Grammy's, and not that we lost a brave soldier abroad. But know you are in our prayers and we think of you often. If any of you find yourself in the East Bay (CA), I'll buy you a drink any day of the week.


Amen to this. We don't forget you.









I am a shipping and receiving manager for an automotive and industrial supply company while I am in school for Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## Degree

Soon to be Anesthesiologist


----------



## chargerz919

Purchasing Agent for an electrical company.


----------



## KBcobra

Fix V-22 ospreys for a living.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBcobra*
> 
> Fix V-22 ospreys for a living.


Cool. Neat machines. Mil or civ?


----------



## Raptorpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Soon to be Anesthesiologist


Welcome to my world!

Pay is decent too


----------



## PhRe4k

Help Desk


----------



## Elmy

Electrical contractor in Seattle WA.

I do anything from network cabling to wiring commercial restaurants to home theaters to setting up smart homes.

My latest job was a popcorn factory ... They make about 20 different flavors of popcorn.


----------



## GerBem

The official name of my job is Business Technology Consultant. I started 7 months ago (graduated 2 months ago







), so I'm still learning a lot of stuff everyday. I work for a large multinational and the pay is very good. Saving up for a nice game rig


----------



## ClaggyPants

Planning Manager for a large multi-national IT/telecomms company. In reality that means I dish the work out to the other guys on my team.


----------



## chronicfx

I do nuclear magnetic resonance spectroscopy and mass spectrometry.


----------



## altereDad

Tech Support. Soon, when I get things going, online tutorials.


----------



## KBcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Cool. Neat machines. Mil or civ?


Yup mil USAF


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBcobra*
> 
> Yup mil USAF


Thanks for what you do for us. And thanks for your oath to protect the Constitution.


----------



## BobbyLeeSniper

Chrysler warranty claims dept


----------



## smex

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palliative_care


----------



## JCH979

Private "Hot Shot" Driver


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCH979*
> 
> Private "Hot Shot" Driver


Like the transporter minus the buttkicking ability or including?


----------



## JCH979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Like the transporter minus the buttkicking ability or including?










Exactly LOL. Though I do have my moments.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palliative_care


no one likes dying people .. sup with ya folks?!









^^


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Amen to this. We don't forget you.


Thanks for that. It's our families who really suffer while we're gone. I did seven months last year overseas and they're the ones who had a rough time. My girlfriend gets seizures as a result of weak veins so it was pretty tough being completely independent while I was there. Time passed much more slowly for her here, even though some of my days were long and quite boring over there.

Some real heroes in my book work here in the US daily. It isn't just the cops I'm thinking about either, but they do deal with low-quality citizens frequently. They take home some perturbing scenes daily - things like child abuse and gruesome car wrecks. Those who ride around in ambulances, and who deal with the stress of the ER trying to save patients come to mind. We don't think about them much, or appreciate what they really do day in and out until we need them. Sometimes we even give them a rough time because they're "bothering us". But when it's your child getting killed by someone who was certain they were good to drive without realizing that their reflexes and perceptions were slowed/skewed you can appreciate that slap on the wrist for disobeying a traffic signal. Anyway, anyone here who serves the public in one way or another and deals with crap that sometimes they'd really rather not see, I salute you.


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBcobra*
> 
> Yup mil USAF


In Japan? If not, where? State you're in is fine.


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Thanks for what you do for us. And thanks for your oath to protect the Constitution.


Nobody is taking my guns. People who don't own them responsibly, don't get it. There are a lot of ignorant folks who live in fear of others. The fear shouldn't be in a weapon. We maintain enough nuclear arsenal and power plants to pretty much devastate America but I don't see people trying to remove electricity from our homes. The simple fact is, we have guns for a reason. It's a countermeasure and a deterrent. When open carry was more permissible (it's still legal but not practiced due to fears we've developed for some reason) there was actually less crime. In cities like Washington D.C. where guns were banned, murder rates went up. It's simple. If everyone is packing, nobody is going to be dumb enough to draw unless they want to be shot. Enough about the 2nd Amendment.

Yeah, I'm glad I work for the state before I work for the fed. In the ANG we take an oath to defend our nation even against our government and I think most of us are aware that we'd probably stand together no matter what.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanMicah*
> 
> Thanks for that. *It's our families who really suffer while we're gone.* I did seven months last year overseas and they're the ones who had a rough time. My girlfriend gets seizures as a result of weak veins so it was pretty tough being completely independent while I was there. Time passed much more slowly for her here, even though some of my days were long and quite boring over there.
> 
> Some real heroes in my book work here in the US daily. It isn't just the cops I'm thinking about either, but they do deal with low-quality citizens frequently. They take home some perturbing scenes daily - things like child abuse and gruesome car wrecks. Those who ride around in ambulances, and who deal with the stress of the ER trying to save patients come to mind. We don't think about them much, or appreciate what they really do day in and out until we need them. Sometimes we even give them a rough time because they're "bothering us". But when it's your child getting killed by someone who was certain they were good to drive without realizing that their reflexes and perceptions were slowed/skewed you can appreciate that slap on the wrist for disobeying a traffic signal. Anyway, anyone here who serves the public in one way or another and deals with crap that sometimes they'd really rather not see, I salute you.


Too true. My brother-in-law is in Afghanistan right now. His wife and two little kids moved here to be around family. They are living with my in-laws now. Its been about 3 months and we are seeing her struggle. We try to be supportive as we can. I try to be somewhat of a "Father" figure to the little ones, just so they don't totally lose that. My bro-in-law asked us to do those sort of "dad" things as much as we could.
Also true about the ones who serve us here at home. Honestly though there are bad eggs in every bunch. Sadly even LE and medical fields. So my salute goes out to anyone who is a decent honest person out there who tries to do good and helps their fellow man.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanMicah*
> 
> Nobody is taking my guns. People who don't own them responsibly, don't get it. There are a lot of ignorant folks who live in fear of others. The fear shouldn't be in a weapon. We maintain enough nuclear arsenal and power plants to pretty much devastate America but I don't see people trying to remove electricity from our homes. The simple fact is, we have guns for a reason. It's a countermeasure and a deterrent. When open carry was more permissible (it's still legal but not practiced due to fears we've developed for some reason) there was actually less crime. In cities like Washington D.C. where guns were banned, murder rates went up. It's simple. If everyone is packing, nobody is going to be dumb enough to draw unless they want to be shot. Enough about the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Yeah, I'm glad I work for the state before I work for the fed. In the ANG we take an oath to defend our nation even against our government and I think most of us are aware that we'd probably stand together no matter what.


Mmmmhhmmmmm.


----------



## nucleus

I work for Dell


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptorpowa*
> 
> Welcome to my world!
> 
> Pay is decent too


You mean pay is amazing right?


----------



## KBcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanMicah*
> 
> In Japan? If not, where? State you're in is fine.


Okinawans are kind of afraid of our aircraft they aren't there YET lol. But New Mexico is the state I live in.


----------



## Kiros

Also in the USAF, Knowledge Operations Manager

Got to see the theatre James Holmes shot up :s


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBcobra*
> 
> Okinawans are kind of afraid of our aircraft they aren't there YET lol. But New Mexico is the state I live in.


I don't know. I knew they were slated to get some V-22's but that's the last I heard. Of course, my base was slated to get C-27's and now maintenance is probably going to get cut when our aircraft leaves - but supposedly the C-130H is still on the table.


----------



## Seredin

I'm a shift engineer for a chemical plant in Savannah, GA.
That means I work a lot, then I'm off for like a week. Pretty sweet setup for a bachelor with a computer hobby problem


----------



## Vengeance47

Full-time student undertaking a bachelor degree in Environmental Science (No, im not a greeny







)

Also work 35hrs a week at a supermarket to pay my bills, run my car and support my family (no children, parents in a rut atm)


----------



## CrazyCorky

I spent 9 years in the Marines.
Now I'm a student was going to major in IT. But I decided that it's something I would rather do in my spare time. So now I am working towards Criminal Justice and I've also applied for a few federal cop jobs.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> You mean pay is amazing right?


Without getting into politics too much, the pay could very well be in flux over the next year+

My wife has been a CRNA for almost 4 years now and we are seeing a big shift in the Anesthesia practices grouping together to form larger groups in order to have better negotiating power as everyone's income is going to take a hit when ObamaCare comes around full swing. ObamaCare alone cost my wife over 350k in losses to her 401k....

§


----------



## nature1ders

I work security and it sucks, I need a new career any bright ideas people? I'd have to go start all over :X


----------



## K62-RIG

I am an IT Specialist with IBM and nature1ders, a career in IT has its rewards mate.


----------



## SamNicko

just Finance staff..but andrenalin rush in my vein about Computer hardware, mods and stuff


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Currently working at JB HiFi and running a IT company with a couple of college mates.

Also studying IT at college.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I work security and it sucks, I need a new career any bright ideas people? I'd have to go start all over :X


My suggestion, is to find something fun. Look for something you do as a hobby and feel that if you did that all day you would still be happy.
Being that you are here on OCN, I would say something with some form of electronics maybe?

Computers (hardware, software, repair, Tech support, etc)

So many avenues to choose from with this stuff. Perhaps look at the local job market and see what is out there and the job descriptions. Look for something that doesn't make your stomach turn lol.

Possibly check with a local community college as well. They likely will have a partnership with some local companies for job training or some specialized 2 year programs for the field you are interested in.
Take a look at that stuff and see what peeks your interest.

Hope that helps you out!!
§


----------



## RyanMicah

If you want a future career, there are two things you MUST do.

One, take a career assessment test at a local college. These tests help you to discover what you might be good at by comparing you to others with your personality type. It measures your strengths and weaknesses and profiles you against people who are similar and who have job satisfaction in their chosen profession. It's not inaccurate. For instance, you may believe that you are not a people person - but if you go to college for a job such as sales, you will develop those skills more and then be well-rounded and able to do that job well. Based on other character traits, you might be a great candidate for it.

Secondly, your college career counselor should also direct you to a list (you can also find it online) of jobs that are in demand and will remain in demand for a decade or two to come. A good counselor will of course also ask you what it is you enjoy doing and what you think you want to do. Their job is to guide your steps in a direction you want to go, not to push you into any one career field. Be wary though, they do work for a college and want to get you to go there.

My advice is to sign up for a degree plan at a university and then take classes at an accredited community college. You will save yourself a ton of cash, and still be able to get the degree from the university. That said, don't wait. Do your schooling all at once, start and finish it. Requirements for degrees can change and it's simplest to go straight through.

Also, if you are young - don't do drugs, etc. Public service is a great way to get grants and loans. You can get grants for being a teacher to help reduce student loan debt. The military will nearly pay for your education, etc.


----------



## ericeod

I'm working at Joint base Elmendorf-Richardson base for Threat management group as the EOD flight's Logistics Support contractor. But I just joined the reserves (no reserve EOD unit out here) for Cyber Systems AFSC 3Dx52. The reserve job is all new to me, but I think it will enhance my Business degree:
Quote:


> Core competencies include: server operating systems, database administration and web technologies. Administers: server-based operating systems, distributed applications, network storage, messaging, and application monitoring, required to integrate cyber systems and applications. 3D0X2 personnel support identification, reconnaissance and exploitation of vulnerabilities while enhancing capabilities within cyber environments to achieve desired affects.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I was no good at school academically because i couldn't concentrate (probably didn't eat high fiber cereal for breakfast lol) but found i was good with my hands. I finished high school and got an apprenticeship in Engineering for 4 years then i worked as a contractor for a while and now for the last 2 years I've been working offshore in north west Australia. Next week i have to go to Italy for training for an upcoming part of the job I'm on. Its hard to know where you want to get to and what path you should take. But what i found is just try and keep improving yourself and make yourself stand out from the rest. And be yourself!!!


----------



## skwidy

shemale cam performer


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwidy*
> 
> shemale cam performer


Your avatar sums up my expression perfectly.


----------



## aeassa

Freelance writer + full time student.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

I have a hotel. I did a good job and now I'm just counting the money.


----------



## dimwit13

I build High End commercial cabinets and interiors for restaurants, casinos, Microsoft and many other places in the PNW.
If you have eaten, gambled or pretty much walked into a building from the Canadian boarder to California to Montana, you have seen some of my work.
I have products in over 1000 buildings

-dimwit-.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> I build High End commercial cabinets and interiors for restaurants, casinos, Microsoft and many other places in the PNW.
> If you have eaten, gambled or pretty much walked into a building from the Canadian boarder to California to Montana, you have seen some of my work.
> I have products in over 1000 buildings
> 
> -dimwit-.


Beautiful!

I love going past some of my old work. Its a nice feeling!


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> I have a hotel. I did a good job and now I'm just counting the money.


Nice!!

I just got hired on with HP, sitting in the same chair as I do now. :\ I'm not complaining about the pay raise though!


----------



## chris0177

At the moment and for the foreseeable future I dont do a thing other than sit at home and kill time. Its not fun either with the crappy economy.


----------



## Jared2608

IT Systems Engineer. From basic repairs to network implementation. Pretty much what ever the boss wants done at a customers place.


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Your avatar sums up my expression perfectly.


Chuckled.


----------



## Stickeelion

Full time Mechanical Engineering student, I'm poor at the moment but in a few years I'll be able to afford some beastly rigs


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Full time Mechanical Engineering student, I'm poor at the moment but in a few years I'll be able to afford some beastly rigs


Same, except for only part time. Gotta work to pay the bills. I might graduate, someday....


----------



## Snyderman34

Full time student (info system security) and full time utility dispatcher, talking to mad electric coop customers all over the US.


----------



## truestorybro545

Full time student (of business admin), but learning coding independently.

You know, cuz it's fun


----------



## Nick7269

I am a professional chick sexer. Kinda a nasty job since you have to vent them first, but it pays well. On a good day, I can sex up to 800 chicks.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> I am a professional chick sexer. Kinda a nasty job since you have to vent them first, but it pays well. On a good day, I can sex up to 800 chicks.


What kind of chicks?


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> What kind of chicks?


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*


So chickens? Do you have that on good authority Ecstacy? Are you sure its not quail, chukars, pheasant, guinea hens, grouse.....


----------



## BMorrisSly

At this moment in time I work for Honda, HUM. Although there's redundancies at the moment so might not have a job as of the end of next month


----------



## Setzer

1st grader/Freshman (whatever) at Niels Brock Copenhagen Business College.


----------



## SDH500

Mechanical Engineer but I design autonomous underwater robots! Anyone's computer a submarine?


----------



## dranas

I work at a prison ensuring the scum of our society do not murder or molest each other, or escape to murder or molest civilians. My supervisors attempt to get me to fix their computer problems, I laugh at them and say contact the IT department, Whom by the way attempted to convince me that my computer had to be connected to the network to install excel on it, which is funny seeing as how its connected to the network for our email and cameras. I can't spend as much as I would like on my precious computers, however it keeps food on the table, roof over the head and internet on my computer lol. Do I like it? It has its perks, get out of speeding tickets free card, carry concealed weapons without permit card and the medical benefits are the best in my state. I basically spend my day talking to people attempting to convince them not to do what ever stupid thing they are attempting to do at that given time, which is normally stealing something. At times it can be entertaining, like when my co worker ate someones big mac from the refrigerator. The screaming that ensued when they came to get their dinner was hilarious, for me anyways lol.


----------



## Wildblade

NJ middle school teacher. hoping to move and teach in IL by this sept


----------



## Wildblade

NJ middle school teacher. hoping to move and teach in IL by this sept


----------



## John Shepard

At the the moment i am doing three steady part time jobs.
I help out my uncle 3-4 times per week at the furniture store he works.I help out a relative who owns a car workshop.(obviously i am not fixing any cars)I also help out another relative that has a pharmaceuticals warehouse.
Other than that i also try to make money any way i can by doing all kinds of things.
Considering the fact that i live with my parents(i am only 18) i get to keep most of the money i make and spend them any way i please.(pc hardware and games mostly)

Next year i'll go to a cooking school.(yes other than playing games i also enjoy cooking)


----------



## wolfxing

a student...


----------



## jameschisholm

Painter and Decorator


----------



## iamwardicus

Working husband - love my job at Costco. Pays well, has great benefits, and it's overall an excellent place for me to work.


----------



## BytesMage

Systems Admin. Love IT work. But you sometimes have to work long hours especially when there is a large project or move.

My computer building is my love and passion. So I find ways to pay for the habit.


----------



## [email protected]

About to take some art courses in Game Design and Graphic art Design. Probably Film Animation but unsure at the moment. I'm a wacky scientist at home


----------



## MaxxOmega

I'm a Canadian. I wanted to join the U.S. Airforce back in 1974. They gave me the "official" line that I had to be a citizen of the U.S. I found out years later if I had just walked into a recruting office they would have gladly taken me. Wasn't meant to be I guess...
Instead I joined the Canadian Armed Forces. It's a shame how this country has starved our military for cash for 50 years. My opportunities were so limited. Good bunch of guys though...


----------



## Blubird

McDonald's crew here, was good to me during college and now during my job hunting. Helps pay the bills and such. I also sell stuff on eBay, that's what's paying for my rig building, basically. Grateful the wife is okay with it, but it benefits her too I guess since she just has a crummy netbook.









One day, though, one day I will be a computer technician, and it will be awesome. And far more fruitful.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> I'm a Canadian. I wanted to join the U.S. Airforce back in 1974. They gave me the "official" line that I had to be a citizen of the U.S. I found out years later if I had just walked into a recruting office they would have gladly taken me. Wasn't meant to be I guess...


Shame you didn't know. When I went through Basic, we had a Brit and and Aussie in my training flight, both here on family work visas.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Same, except for only part time. Gotta work to pay the bills. I might graduate, someday....


Don't worry mate you'll make it


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Don't worry mate you'll make it


Thanks mate. Leaving work right now for school. Won't get home till after 10:30 tonight.


----------



## jay5455

Hey there.

I'm retired.

For 30-odd years I had enough computers at work - and did not evevn have a pc at home.
I *knew* it could eat time.

So.
Now, I'm trying to keep up with Solid State drives, ATI vs. Nvidia and 'stuff'.

My advice:
Have fun.
Meet people. Party (occasionally).

Jay


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> NJ middle school teacher. hoping to move and teach in IL by this sept


Ahh, the great state of Illinois. I find it flat and boring. I used to cross it to go to IA to see my relatives when I lived in PA. NJ has beaches and the Appalachians nearby. Illinois has Chicago, which I'm not as fond of as some I suppose. So what makes you want to move there?


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> I'm a Canadian. I wanted to join the U.S. Airforce back in 1974. They gave me the "official" line that I had to be a citizen of the U.S. I found out years later if I had just walked into a recruting office they would have gladly taken me. Wasn't meant to be I guess...
> Instead I joined the Canadian Armed Forces. It's a shame how this country has starved our military for cash for 50 years. My opportunities were so limited. Good bunch of guys though...


Australia is where the money is. Especially for pilots. We're losing some of ours to them.


----------



## witeboy07

I package Nabisco Oreos! For restaurants grinds. Like mcdonalds and sonic, and brewers ice cream etx..


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Working husband - love my job at Costco. Pays well, has great benefits, and it's overall an excellent place for me to work.


I freaking LOVE costco. Best store, ever.


----------



## TheShadowStorm

Currently a student at university studying chemistry, my laptop was a present from my parents and then I used some of the money from my part time job to upgrade it with some extra RAM and an SSD. Its serving me well for now


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *witeboy07*
> 
> I package Nabisco Oreos! For restaurants grinds. Like mcdonalds and sonic, and brewers ice cream etx..


Do they hook you up with free cookies???


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Shame you didn't know. When I went through Basic, we had a Brit and and Aussie in my training flight, both here on family work visas.


I was only 15 years old when I made my inquiry and I took them at their word... Blah...


----------



## witeboy07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *witeboy07*
> 
> I package Nabisco Oreos! For restaurants grinds. Like mcdonalds and sonic, and brewers ice cream etx..
> 
> 
> 
> Do they hook you up with free cookies???
Click to expand...

Of course, eat as many as you want as long as you eat them there only.. =)

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *witeboy07*
> 
> Of course, eat as many as you want as long as you eat them there only.. =)


Ermahgerd! EAT ALL THE OREOS!!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *witeboy07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *witeboy07*
> 
> I package Nabisco Oreos! For restaurants grinds. Like mcdonalds and sonic, and brewers ice cream etx..
> 
> 
> 
> Do they hook you up with free cookies???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, eat as many as you want as long as you eat them there only.. =)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk HD
Click to expand...

So would it be safe to say that a good number of people who work there are rather... portly?


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> So would it be safe to say that a good number of people who work there are rather... portly?


No. That's the majority of any fast food joint teenager and they're not portly, they're just big boned.







<- BK hat.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanMicah*
> 
> No. That's the majority of any fast food joint teenager and they're not portly, they're just big boned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- BK hat.


I see what you did there...


----------



## witeboy07

No, no big bone, lol. People here have bible wallets if you get what I mean. We know what goes into these cookies, we all don't eat them. This is my lifetime career, believe it not, I'm making more than your average college graduate. =)

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## witeboy07

One more thing, this is Nabisco (Kraft foods) we talking about. Not a restaurant, we talking about big bakeries here. You get me?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Achpoques

Help Desk - course, I'm tier 0-3, so im like a super help desk role lol. Hate the job, it's made me realize the only computers I like are my own.

Beginning to hit a burnout and can't decide if I want to exit the computer field or just work towards specialization (Sys admin/networking)


----------



## P1kk3wyn

HI there

i work at an IT parts distributor in SA. and i am studying part time.


----------



## Jared2608

What parts supplier do you work at in SA bud?? I'm a systems engineer over here, the company I work for might even be buying stuff from yours.


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *witeboy07*
> 
> One more thing, this is Nabisco (Kraft foods) we talking about. Not a restaurant, we talking about big bakeries here. You get me?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk HD


Big bakery...so it's a factory? Nothing wrong with that. It isn't all about money either it's also about job satisfaction. It's your life and you can do what you want with it. Diversity is the key to any successful organization, even a nation.


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achpoques*
> 
> Help Desk - course, I'm tier 0-3, so im like a super help desk role lol. Hate the job, it's made me realize the only computers I like are my own.
> 
> Beginning to hit a burnout and can't decide if I want to exit the computer field or just work towards specialization (Sys admin/networking)


Gotta start somewhere. Management roles provide more interesting challenges. People everywhere are stupid, including myself at times. We're emotional, and not always rational. But hey, sometimes it can really pay off to stick with something, other times it won't pay off no matter how hard you work. The tough thing to do is to guess what the future holds within an organization, it's tricky but this general rule applies: Kiss ass and work hard and try not to step on toes but at some point you'll have to take sides. Eventually you'll end up making tougher decisions - an education helps all this, but real life experience often matters just as much if not more.


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achpoques*
> 
> Help Desk - course, I'm tier 0-3, so im like a super help desk role lol. Hate the job, it's made me realize the only computers I like are my own.
> 
> Beginning to hit a burnout and can't decide if I want to exit the computer field or just work towards specialization (Sys admin/networking)


Stick with it. I'm a Junior Systems Engineer. I guess that's one step above help desk. If you really have a passion for it, then it'll be more than worth it when you can finally call yourself a Network Admin/IT Manager. I'm in the process of getting my certificates, working towards MCITP: Enterprise Admin and CCNA. I had to pass a practical test to get the job I have now. I've always love IT, so it's a natural thing. Don't let things get you down at this early stage, keep on keeping on and work towards that Admin role.


----------



## fasttracker440

US Army here Signal guy 9 years in and ready for at least 11 more


----------



## witeboy07

nothing wrong as long as you like your job, and I sure do. Lol

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Drive OTR for Swift Transportation.


----------



## XgenZeepee

I'm currently working at a State University as a clerk at Student Affairs Office


----------



## Tuxnuts

Fluid power / Hydraulic sales, design and engineering. Lots of electronics, micro controller and computer integration
nowadays so its lots of fun and never boring.

Plus you get to play with lots of BIG toys and help people bring their ideas / inventions to life!


----------



## RyanMicah

This is a cool thread!


----------



## dumb321

I don't have a job because all the places around where I live require you to be 18 but this is my senior year. I would like to tune cars and dyno them for a living because vehicles and working on them are my passion. My dad is a master mechanic and has been for 30 years and being 1 out 3 boys that actually is mechanically inclined in our family it's just something that I enjoy and love.


----------



## TheDon83

I work as an application manager for an Multi-Utility company providing electricity gas water tv phone and internet to over 500.000 households in holland.

The pay is above standard and i love what i do. And with the flexible times i have plenty of time to work on my hobby wich is modding


----------



## P1kk3wyn

Frontosa hey


----------



## Azunder

US Navy as an Aviation Electrician. It's interesting to say the least. Pays the bills, but doesn't let me get as crazy as I want with the PC.


----------



## Jared2608

That sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## Nocturnal Link

US Marine... currently deployed to Helmand Province, AFG. (Getting back stateside real soon!)

Dealing with the stupid stuff is irritating, but I don't have to worry about not getting paid or not having a place to stay.









It's a great way to start off your life; I've got $25k in savings and $11k in essentially a 401k account and I'm only 23. I came from a poor childhood, like, food stamps poor, but a good childhood. Really miss hanging out with my mom right now, too.

I plan to get out next year (my fifth year in), go to college, and come back in as an officer hopefully for an air program... I want to fly helicopters. (Might go Army, because it sounds easier to get a flight contract, and I'm tired of dealing with the old Corps and their my-way-or-the-high-way mindsets)


----------



## ViperSB1

Panasonic POS System Analyst


----------



## highendpcgamer

I am a Blowmold Process Engineer, setting up and processing highspeed blowmolding machines. Did you know your avg bottle is made in less then a sec. Some machines are capable of making like water bottles at 40,000 bottles per hr!!!! Oh and I also own a small computer business on the side. Building custom computers for avg users and general tech service.


----------



## kriss super boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Left school at 16, went to college, left because it was awful and the teachers were useless. Now I work 9 - 5, 5 days a week as a Trainee Buying Clerk/Online store manager for a large car components firm.
> 
> I'm happy with the money I earn, love the job, and it allows me to fund my hobby, wouldn't mind if it was a bit more ICT orientated, but managing the online eBay/Store is quite interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this needs a sticky.


cool,where i live,you cant attend college unless you finish school...


----------



## Lanlan

I unload trucks at Walmart. It sucks.


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanMicah*
> 
> Nobody is taking my guns. People who don't own them responsibly, don't get it. There are a lot of ignorant folks who live in fear of others. The fear shouldn't be in a weapon. We maintain enough nuclear arsenal and power plants to pretty much devastate America but I don't see people trying to remove electricity from our homes. The simple fact is, we have guns for a reason. It's a countermeasure and a deterrent. When open carry was more permissible (it's still legal but not practiced due to fears we've developed for some reason) there was actually less crime. In cities like Washington D.C. where guns were banned, murder rates went up. It's simple. If everyone is packing, nobody is going to be dumb enough to draw unless they want to be shot. Enough about the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Yeah, I'm glad I work for the state before I work for the fed. In the ANG we take an oath to defend our nation even against our government and I think most of us are aware that we'd probably stand together no matter what.


I'll never understand how taking guns away from the law abiding citizens will force the ones who don't follow the rules to just stop using them...


----------



## kriss super boy

lol,didnt just someone say he was a pimp/man wh**e or something like that?


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal Link*
> 
> I'll never understand how taking guns away from the law abiding citizens will force the ones who don't follow the rules to just stop using them...


People who live in other countries think Americans who want guns are nuts. What they don't realize is that when you disarm citizens it's quite easy to make them succumb to the will of the government. Oh no...government leaders would NEVER mislead their own people. Just ask the Nazis! You'd think that citizens of European nations who have allowed the imposing of very strict gun laws would have thought twice about this little fact, but apparently they are sheep who would once again gladly hand over the keys of power and walk silently into a slaughterhouse. We Americans are SO FAR FROM PERFECT, but our stubborn bullheadedness has time and time again brought us back to one simple little rule:

We must be free.

No wonder the rest of the world hates us. We REFUSE to allow ANYONE to tell us what to do, and we think the whole damn world should have the SAME FREEDOM.

Americans are really getting tired of big government and we're starting to assemble more and more in protest. Riots have once again started to spring up as the government has begun to encroach upon the individual right again. (Sadly, history repeats itself. Some people fail to study history before trying to take my rights!)

Our forefathers would have overthrown the government long ago BEFORE we reached the current state of our union!

By the way, who the hell thought it was a good idea to give government CONTROL of PERSONAL MEDICINE?!!! REGULATION of CORPORATIONS is the job of government, not DICTATING PERSONAL CHOICE! Now here's the funny part - we still have more freedom than most of the world. We can say what we want about the government, even if we serve in the military. We just can't use our position to influence politics. We have the world's largest ALL VOLUNTEER military force. Nobody tells us we have to fight. We just spend way too much on our politicians. Our military service members don't actually make that much, especially in comparison to countries like Australia.

So for those of you who are NOT from America, please read this and try to understand us better. We love freedom. We aren't completely free, everything comes with a price. Nobody has the right to live. That's nature. Animals (which we are) get eaten. Resources are limited, and everything can be taken and given from one human being to another. Harmony would be great, and when it's possible I love having it. But let's face it, some people just aren't ready to carry their guns responsibly - which is EXACTLY why I will.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal Link*
> 
> I'll never understand how taking guns away from the law abiding citizens will force the ones who don't follow the rules to just stop using them...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanMicah*
> 
> People who live in other countries think Americans who want guns are nuts. What they don't realize is that when you disarm citizens it's quite easy to make them succumb to the will of the government. Oh no...government leaders would NEVER mislead their own people. Just ask the Nazis! You'd think that citizens of European nations who have allowed the imposing of very strict gun laws would have thought twice about this little fact, but apparently they are sheep who would once again gladly hand over the keys of power and walk silently into a slaughterhouse. We Americans are SO FAR FROM PERFECT, but our stubborn bullheadedness has time and time again brought us back to one simple little rule:
> 
> We must be free.
> 
> No wonder the rest of the world hates us. We REFUSE to allow ANYONE to tell us what to do, and we think the whole damn world should have the SAME FREEDOM.
> 
> Americans are really getting tired of big government and we're starting to assemble more and more in protest. Riots have once again started to spring up as the government has begun to encroach upon the individual right again. (Sadly, history repeats itself. Some people fail to study history before trying to take my rights!)
> 
> Our forefathers would have overthrown the government long ago BEFORE we reached the current state of our union!
> 
> By the way, who the hell thought it was a good idea to give government CONTROL of PERSONAL MEDICINE?!!! REGULATION of CORPORATIONS is the job of government, not DICTATING PERSONAL CHOICE! Now here's the funny part - we still have more freedom than most of the world. We can say what we want about the government, even if we serve in the military. We just can't use our position to influence politics. We have the world's largest ALL VOLUNTEER military force. Nobody tells us we have to fight. We just spend way too much on our politicians. Our military service members don't actually make that much, especially in comparison to countries like Australia.
> 
> So for those of you who are NOT from America, please read this and try to understand us better. We love freedom. We aren't completely free, everything comes with a price. Nobody has the right to live. That's nature. Animals (which we are) get eaten. Resources are limited, and everything can be taken and given from one human being to another. Harmony would be great, and when it's possible I love having it. But let's face it, some people just aren't ready to carry their guns responsibly - which is EXACTLY why I will.


I'm just glad that we've got fellas like you in the service that have the same sentiment as most of the general public. Its funny that those elected few think that they represent the majority of how most Americans feel. Makes me feel good that those who _actually_ have the power to take away a nations arms, won't do it. You gents are my heroes.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achpoques*
> 
> Help Desk - course, I'm tier 0-3, so im like a super help desk role lol. Hate the job, it's made me realize the only computers I like are my own.
> 
> Beginning to hit a burnout and can't decide if I want to exit the computer field or just work towards specialization (Sys admin/networking)


Get off the Help Desk before you go nutz... Other parts of IT can be a blast. I'm a Mainframe Guru System guy. I work with z/OS, OS/390, MVS, JES2, CA7, ESP, as well as Intel, Networking, etc, etc, blah blah... Been doing it for 34 years. Seen a lot of changes... The stuff I worked with in 1979 is laughable now....

But those Help Desk calls will make you crazy...


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Service writer for a Nissan dealership. (basically the inbetween man between the cust, and the tech).


----------



## Ramzinho

Construction engineer at a Cell operator. building cell towers and upgrading stuff


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockuser01*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've find myself visiting these forums quite frequently, usually just to salivate at unbelievable screens and read about people's insane rigs. The thing is, I am not a hardcore overclocker yet, or even a gamer.
> 
> You see, I'm a student, so it's a distant dream to even be able to come close to affording the hardware some of you guys have!!
> 
> So I had to sign up if anything just to ask the sole question:
> 
> *What do you guys all do for a living??!*
> 
> *Does it allow you to comfortably support your hobby, whilst being a satisfying job in it's own right??*
> 
> Thanks


Hacking - now look at your bank account


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> I'm just glad that we've got fellas like you in the service that have the same sentiment as most of the general public. Its funny that those elected few think that they represent the majority of how most Americans feel. Makes me feel good that those who _actually_ have the power to take away a nations arms, won't do it. You gents are my heroes.


Well in truth most of us are cynical of government from what I've experienced. I've even been to a leadership conference where the main speaker was a retired Colonel. Even the politicians know the system is broken, and he says this: If you don't like our government you can always try to go work for N. Korea. At least here you get decent wages and some sense of freedom.

The fact is we take oaths to fight tyrannical government as well, no government has power without the backing of it's people. It is civilians that do the work, make the real choices, organize and fight. Only when we can replace everyone with robots or be under mind control do we have to worry. I fear those days are close, but there are a LOT of people watching, and it only takes one person to push the "off" switch on a project like that by being a whistle-blower or something. I don't worry too much about it overall because of these reasons. So set your mind at ease, the world is not ending any time soon.







It's even been a decently cold winter here in MI this year and I think that global warming is not as big of a deal as what some might like to think.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

There's a reason why we vowed to protect and defend the Constitution against all enemies, foreign or domestic...


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> There's a reason why we vowed to protect and defend the Constitution against all enemies, foreign or domestic...


I love those words every time I hear them.


----------



## macandy13

Hey Guys, I work Offshore in the North Sea as an Instrumentation Technician


----------



## Wordsmythe

I work for "The Man". I'm a business tax analyst for the State of Michigan, Department of Treasury, Electronic Filing Programs Office. An oversimplification of what I do is testing the tax filing software of private-sector software developers (think Turbo Tax, but for business taxes). So, if you own a company that does business in Michigan, the software you used to file your Michigan tax return was tested and approved by me or my co-analyst. I also monitor the systems used to bring in the tax filings. It's a pretty good gig.


----------



## RyanMicah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wordsmythe*
> 
> I work for "The Man". I'm a business tax analyst for the State of Michigan, Department of Treasury, Electronic Filing Programs Office. An oversimplification of what I do is testing the tax filing software of private-sector software developers (think Turbo Tax, but for business taxes). So, if you own a company that does business in Michigan, the software you used to file your Michigan tax return was tested and approved by me or my co-analyst. I also monitor the systems used to bring in the tax filings. It's a pretty good gig.


I made almost 50K this year in about seven months. But I won't be paying any MI state tax.


----------



## welly321

Im a banker

Yea i know you hate me


----------



## Thetbrett

Train Driver. Good money, ****ty hours, but it allowed me to jump in to PC gaming finally, and gives me time to enjoy it. No train simulators here tho!


----------



## SMK

Tier-2 Tech Support at a major satellite tv provider.


----------



## Wordsmythe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanMicah*
> 
> I made almost 50K this year in about seven months. But I won't be paying any MI state tax.


Good! We all pay far too many taxes as it is.


----------



## Pogi

Speaking of taxes... I'm a CPA. Haven't worked less than 100 hours a week since tax season started. All worth it, though.


----------



## joostflux

Daycare teacher for 6th-8th grade while going to school full time.


----------



## OIOKronikler

I drive truck for a fuel deliver firm.


----------



## Clowerweb

Freelance web/graphic design, programming, general web dev.


----------



## galacticgaggle

I go to school and and am a full time pc enthusiast!


----------



## jlpurvis

I am a Help Desk Rep for a company called Advanced Technology Services (ATS). I provide computer support for the employees of some major companies, including FujiFilm and Panasonic. I also do plenty of work on the side. My passion is computers, so it is truly a blessing to be able to do what I love for a living.


----------



## Christoph0121

Work for Advance Auto Parts as a Commercial Parts Pro, selling parts to shops and dealerships. Not a glamorous job, but it pays the bills and allows me to help people out. Started tinkering with computers a few years back when my store bought started to slow down, now I could never go back to buying a pre-made computer. Walk through places like best buy and staples and just have to laugh at people buying the ones off the shelf.


----------



## Gdubz22

I am a apprentice Electrician for my family's small electric company. It's a ok job pays my bills and has some for playing with my pc. The job has good parts like its always changing doing different jobs or projects and never the same boring thing. It also helps save money when working on my own place. (Just added a cool new outlet that has 2 usbs built into it in my kitchen.) I got into computers as a hobby and found it to be fun and have built computers for my friends and family.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wordsmythe*
> 
> Good! We all pay far too many taxes as it is.


You're lucky your not in Australia then mate here's our tax rate, most people get taxed 30-37% http://www.ato.gov.au/youth/content.aspx?doc=/content/12333.htm&pc=001/002/046&mnu=12899&mfp=001/013


----------



## Metalbeard

Systems analyst. So a lot of problem solving. But on the plus side it never gets boring because it's always something different. Looking to get into the dba side of things where I work.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> You're lucky your not in Australia then mate here's our tax rate, most people get taxed 30-37% http://www.ato.gov.au/youth/content.aspx?doc=/content/12333.htm&pc=001/002/046&mnu=12899&mfp=001/013


Well, mate. Wit until Abbott gets in, GST will go up, mark my words. Oh, and shift workers can kiss penalty rates goodbye too. The rich, however, will get their customary Liberal tax cut. But I digress....


----------



## crashburn162

I am a general manager for foreign markets for a Bicycle Manufacturing Company in Bulgaria. I do ok, but the solo reason I can afford buying new pc parts is that my company has the biggest discount in the main importer of pc parts in the country and I can write them on the company which means I don't have to pay the 20% VAT tax on them. If I was in the same position in USA I can't start to imagine what prices I would get


----------



## SumRandom

Full time Student in Civil and Structural engineering doing my diploma and adv diploma before i go to uni, Not sure about it tho now...lost a lot of love for it lately and working part time 2 days a week in Local shire's engineering dept.

So being a full time student and only working part time my upgrades are few and far between


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SumRandom*
> 
> Full time Student in Civil and Structural engineering doing my diploma and adv diploma before i go to uni, Not sure about it tho now...lost a lot of love for it lately and working part time 2 days a week in Local shire's engineering dept.
> 
> So being a full time student and only working part time my upgrades are few and far between


yeah I know how you feel SumRandom I'm in second year at university doing Mechanical engineering and I often hate it more than I love it. sometimes I even wonder why I'm doing it but then I think of the alternatives but continuing my degree seems like the best option though


----------



## RyanBrantley

Network engineer for one of the nation's larger ISPs. Not AT&T, Verizon, Google, or Comcast. My team is responsible for upgrading your bandwidth! Whether it be from a Four T1 IMA group upgrading to a GigE, or load balancing traffic in the core, I do it and and actually enjoy it.

Too bad I can't work and be part of rolling 1Gbps internet to people's homes though.....I know people are already thrilled when we upgrade a neighborhood from 6Mb to 45Mb. (Yes, all customers were sharing a 6Mb connection...)


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Nuclear security officer.
Spend half my time sitting on post, so I'm thinking about sleeving cables to pass the time.


----------



## SumRandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> yeah I know how you feel SumRandom I'm in second year at university doing Mechanical engineering and I often hate it more than I love it. sometimes I even wonder why I'm doing it but then I think of the alternatives but continuing my degree seems like the best option though


Yes at least you are not far off finishing i wont be starting uni till mid 2014







so i guess i still got some time to decide, but options aren't always clear So till then ill keep at it lol. In the end i just hope it pays off


----------



## Blubird

(Accidental post)


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Can't believe I've never posted in here!

I'm currently training to be a web designer/developer, specialising in SEO/Marketing services.


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Can't believe I've never posted in here!
> 
> I'm currently training to be a web designer/developer, specialising in SEO/Marketing services.


First page. xD


----------



## JPigg

Not as established as others on here. But I am currently a Shop Lead for Subaru in Lafayette, Indiana. Also, currently working on my degree for Web Management.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaToast*
> 
> First page. xD


Oh yeah! All the way back in 2010, been through a few jobs in that time so I was probably due an update anyway.









This is the first job I've truly enjoyed, the job I posted in 2010 went very sour very quickly, nasty people.


----------



## Yukss

I work in a damp... Venezuela


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


That is NOT the equivalent to building brand new computers and over clocking them.

I am a technician I mainly do computers and some times electronics and basic cabling. Though you could consider me an un paid intern though and I am broke. I get parts a little at a time and i can take me over a year to buy the parts. I usually acquire my parts a few or one at a time. Same for all my machines listed below including the laptop.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SumRandom*
> 
> Yes at least you are not far off finishing i wont be starting uni till mid 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i guess i still got some time to decide, but options aren't always clear So till then ill keep at it lol. In the end i just hope it pays off


yeah I'm some way into my degree but I always have thoughts about moving into IT or even dreaming/contemplating quitting to try and get started in other stuff like DJ'ing, pro gaming or doing some crazy sport like base jumping and getting sponsored by red bull.

Like those last few will ever happen in my life, but I still have thoughts about quitting uni all the time, I can't stand those thoughts as the uni I'm in is a pretty hard one to get into but then I'm not really enjoying it either only the thought of cushy job at the end keeps me going (barely).


----------



## NihilOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> yeah I'm some way into my degree but I always have thoughts about moving into IT or even dreaming/contemplating quitting to try and get started in other stuff like DJ'ing, pro gaming or doing some crazy sport like base jumping and getting sponsored by red bull.
> 
> Like those last few will ever happen in my life, but I still have thoughts about quitting uni all the time, I can't stand those thoughts as the uni I'm in is a pretty hard one to get into but then I'm not really enjoying it either only the thought of cushy job at the end keeps me going (barely).


Most of the DJs I know are skint









May not be the best way of looking at it, but at the end of the day I'd choose a moderately boring well paid profession over near-certain financial suicide any day


----------



## Jared2608

I agree with the above sentiment.


----------



## flv1333

Bosch Automotive- I'm a Tech support guy for the ECU diagnostics division. Perks of the job? ... cheap car parts and free drills!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> Bosch Automotive- I'm a Tech support guy for the ECU diagnostics division. Perks of the job? ... cheap car parts and free drills!


Awesome dude! Send me some so I can use the motors to make a DIY CNC machine... j/k


----------



## Yukss

i used to work here:

Macagua damp - Venezuela


now i work here:
Caruachi damp - Venezuela


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NihilOC*
> 
> Most of the DJs I know are skint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May not be the best way of looking at it, but at the end of the day I'd choose a moderately boring well paid profession over near-certain financial suicide any day


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I agree with the above sentiment.


Thanks guys that really means a fair bit to me.


----------



## Blubird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Thanks guys that really means a fair bit to me.


Yeah, definitely, keep at it and go for an internship if you can. Even if the job may not be thrilling, that financial security is big. Knowing you ain't gonna be broke a few years down the road and you'll be able to pay off student loans and get a place and a car and a gal and your proposed rig beats the struggle any day. And maybe you'll even have a few bucks for a side gig.


----------



## overclockerz

Hi All:

Thought i would chip in. I am from Singapore and i have 2 jobs. The first job is a Monday-Friday 9-6 job which brings in the main stream income - i work as a trade finance adviser for Shell Petroleum Singapore. Satisfy with the work environment (thou have to endure some heads-on conflict at times) and pay is good to feed myself and my hobby.

On weekend, i am sort of a full-time private 1-on-1 tutor teaching college students math and science. Again, pretty good pay around USD25 per hour. I have 7 students now and plan for a mid-career switch to full-time private tutor (full-time school teacher pay are pathetic in my country) if someday someone somehow managed to engineer a clean energy substitute for oil.


----------



## Oedipus

I'm a janitor at a gentlemen's club.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oedipus*
> 
> I'm a janitor at a gentlemen's club.


Unpleasant or awesome?

Im working as the Technical Director for a small firm out in Texas doing everything from IT to Graphic and Web Design.
The hours are long but the pay is nice.


----------



## overclockerz

I am wondering if any here game for a living. I am referring to those big time gamer who has got a few competition every month to attend. Then occasionally get paid to help big-names like Samsung, Razer or game developers etc to endorse their products.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Unpleasant or awesome?
> 
> Im working as the Technical Director for a small firm out in Texas doing everything from IT to Graphic and Web Design.
> The hours are long but the pay is nice.


Your location states Tucson, however.

My resume should have the letters H and P on it soon.


----------



## NihilOC

Hehe, well I currently work for a payday loan company.

Not always popular when I bring it up, I do have to put up with a lot of the standard "you take advantage of the poor" whining, but it is interesting and rather well paid.

At the end of the day any job that lets me buy a Titan sends questions of morality flying out the nearest window


----------



## Oedipus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Unpleasant or awesome?
> 
> Im working as the Technical Director for a small firm out in Texas doing everything from IT to Graphic and Web Design.
> The hours are long but the pay is nice.


It's great if you enjoy mopping up bodily secretions.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oedipus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Unpleasant or awesome?
> 
> Im working as the Technical Director for a small firm out in Texas doing everything from IT to Graphic and Web Design.
> The hours are long but the pay is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> It's great if you enjoy mopping up bodily secretions.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fleat

Business Intelligence Engineer at an automation engineering firm, wheee.


----------



## take2daily

Hi..I have drifted between two market controlled professions most of my adult life..I have a general contractors license, which comes in handy during several building booms we have encountered and I run a tech business...http://www.missionviejocomputertechnicians.com. During a point where I was framing condo's (years ago). I was injuried and thecompany paid for some retraining..I went to Novel network engineer school and got certified. I worked for several years as a regional network administrator..it was like sitting in a capsule on the way to mars powered by microsoft and novel..scary..it almost killed me..Now I manage myself and a few techs in and around a retirement village in southern california..

thanks for asking
Steve..


----------



## azrael36

Hi, I am currently working as a maintenance technician at a large single price point retailer's distribution center in Savannah, GA. My main focus is on maintaining, troubleshooting and repairing automated sortation systems in a relay logic and PLC environment. My other duties include hydraulic system maintenance, electrical systems and the never ending repair of HID lighting, some 50' in the air in a 1,000,000 sq. ft. building. In the past I have worked as an internet radio net-j, a lead web developer for an independent ISP in CT handling corporate/civic/commercial accounts, IT help desk manager for UTC - think sikorsky, pratt & whitney, carrier a/c, otis elevators, and the United Technology Research Center. I have also worked as an independent web developer handling the sites of many B/A list celebs including pauly shore and tommy chong (that ended when I got a letter from the DEA insisting that I stop aiding in the selling of paraphernalia online, just a few weeks before they arrested him) I was living in the north east when I worked in the IT field, after a messy divorce I moved back home to GA and quickly realized at the time they were at least 10 years behind the rest of the country technologically speaking. So with all the skills and real world corporate experience I had after the dot com bubble burst it was almost impossible to get a job in IT without a bachelors degree. I went from making ~$75.00/ hr to whatever the minimum wage was at the time, about ~$7.00. So I did what anyone would do, adapt and overcome. So some 13 years later here I am with a very good paying job, for this area anyway. I think I am on the cusp of a new personal era though. I decided to build myself a computer for the first time since I left the north east after uncle sam sent my money back to me in February. This process re-ignited the fire in me that drove me into IT in the first place. I showed some friends at work my sig rig and they were floored, thought it was most insane computer they had ever seen, asked what I would charge them to build them something similar. So... I have begun to build and mod systems for friends and people who have heard about what I do. So please wish me luck in what lies on the horizon!


----------



## Shev7chenko

Accountant at a university

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wordsmythe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> You're lucky your not in Australia then mate here's our tax rate, most people get taxed 30-37% http://www.ato.gov.au/youth/content.aspx?doc=/content/12333.htm&pc=001/002/046&mnu=12899&mfp=001/013


Ouch! That's just the income tax? I hope they don't hit you with a hefty sales tax, gas tax, property tax and so on. That's outrageous.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wordsmythe*
> 
> Ouch! That's just the income tax? I hope they don't hit you with a hefty sales tax, gas tax, property tax and so on. That's outrageous.


that is just income tax however all other taxes (except property) are included in the price of the product you buy, ie. If the price is listed as $10 on a shelf that means the item is probably $9 and the tax is $1 or so. You're still paying tax but there are no surprises at the checkout. This makes it easier if you buy it locally however if you import, even for personal use, you get taxed hundreds of dollars, like my WC parts coming from the US

The government is doing it so you are forced to support local businesses but they don't realise that there are many things that you just cant by here like bitspower fittings and the list goes on so we get flogged just because we like shiny fittings


----------



## BonzaiTree

Currently a production planner at a dry ice plant.

Went to University for Psychology and then tried to transfer into Comp Sci, didn't really work out.
I'll probably go back to school at some point, but right now I'm in an office job making 50k a year working straight days, so I'm not in a big rush.

Still not what I wanted to end up doing though...


----------



## SumRandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> that is just income tax


I am honestly surprised GST has stayed at 10% since its introduction, i have a bet going that it will rise in the next year or 2 tho hahaha


----------



## SumRandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> yeah I'm some way into my degree but I always have thoughts about moving into IT


Not sure im going to do my Engineering degree any more, Thinking/Leaning towards Applied geology / Finance double degree


----------



## oblivious

Orderfiller at a Wal Mart DC. Pays the bills for now and takes care of the family. Goin back to school in the fall for computer engineering or computer science.

Tappin' from my Galaxy S3


----------



## circeseye

i remodel homes. from crappers to keepers


----------



## wigger

Ships electrician on a supply vessel in the north sea, one month on, one month free, making 112.000$ annually, but with taxes around 40-45% I'm not really left with much, and Norway is bloody expensive


----------



## sbruno624

Workin at Dairy Queen and a Bowling Alley, although I hope to work for the CIA after I graduate.


----------



## adamjosiah

Working in avionics (aircraft electronics) for the Canadian military. I have an interest in flight safety investigation though (like the investigators in that TV show "Mayday"). I do have a distinct interest in PC's, and like building them... but most of my heavier gaming is still on my PS3 so my own PC is not that amazing.


----------



## kennah

Technical Coordinator (theatrical) for a ballet school.


----------



## SumRandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> but with taxes around 40-45%


Ouch


----------



## Sidistic

Currently serving in the Royal Engineers (British Army) as a geomatic surveyor and combat engineer. Money is good for the little amount of work we do, but I'm not that interrested in the army anymore and will try to do my trade as a civilian







Site engineering is the way forward


----------



## ice-dragoon25

I'm at the university studying Business Administration, concentration in IT managing. I'm thinking of maybe doing a M. Sc after my study. I may have a internship at Target since they just moved to Canada


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I work for a large company that supply trade tools, accessories and hardware products.

Doesn't pay that well but it pays the bills and it's stupidly easy.


----------



## wigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SumRandom*
> 
> Ouch


Yeah, and that's just the beginning, add 25% tax on pretty much all groceries, all import (except books for some reason..) and other types of fees etc etc, so in the end you really don't have much left over in you pocket... Oh well, could be worse I guess...


----------



## Jared2608

Indeed. Your currency could be trading at 9.20/USD.

Edit: I see the Rand has strengthened a little bit.


----------



## Stickeelion

Bumpity Bump, I'm still curious as to what people do


----------



## Blubird

Just decided to go out on a limb (because nobody wants my lack of workplace experience) and start freelancing as a computer repair guy, getting business things together so I can actually look somewhat professional.







Should be tough and thrilling.


----------



## Paradigm84

Still a student at university, no idea what to do after university, I'd love to make some money from building computers over the summer, but there's not much call for it around here.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I'm considering building computers on the side right now.

I'm making pretty good money, but I enjoy building computers and if I can do that on the side and make a little extra cash, why not?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Thanks guys that really means a fair bit to me.


Mate, forget DJ'ing. It has become a souless art that supermodels now do. If you love messing around with music, get a Maschine(Native Instruments) , and a DAW like Cubase or Ableton and go to town. DJ's play other peoples music.. create your own mate,


----------



## lon5210

Freelancer


----------



## Professional

A civil engineer constructions sites inspector, working in a local government of my town, it doesn't give me good income but at least i get something to pay bills, and if i can save something then i can go buy fun things.

I also do freelance photography, not much out of it as well but something even 1% is better than nothing. There is another source of income i have, but that happened or occurred since dad died.


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Report Developer and Data Analyst at a college. Also helping start-up a business creating an application for appointment bookings and finances in Java, which I'm looking to sell on and dream to start a business with.


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Mate, forget DJ'ing. It has become a souless art that supermodels now do. If you love messing around with music, get a Maschine(Native Instruments) , and a DAW like Cubase or Ableton and go to town. DJ's play other peoples music.. create your own mate,


I agree, a DJ is only as good as the record he/she is playing. Every DJ can beatmatch. Also, making your own music is cheaper!


----------



## Scott1541

I'm just your typical student, hopefully going off to have some fun at university next year







(well this year, but the next academic year)

Kind of looking forward to running my rig 24/7 with the 'free' uni electricity







Providing I don't mess up big time and end up having to get a job at McDonalds.


----------



## Professional

Very strange to see students here and they have decent rigs, i never dream about those rigs unless i work and i have budget or income, when i was a student $100 was a dream to have and i get that in 2 months, so to have some rigs with $1000 or little over by students making me t think are they rich students or they save for rigs and something else?


----------



## K62-RIG

Up until recently I was a Senior IT Specialist with IBM and now I am a Service Restoration Manager with IBM.


----------



## om3n

I'm a recent grad with a Computer Science degree, now working as a Software Engineer (mostly doing .NET Development) at one of the top 10 companies to work for in the US, making them moneyz


----------



## briddell

Gross! I hate .NET - keep Windows *far* away from the Linux-guy inside me









Currently, I am a student, soon to be a Physics major, at, but not limited to, MIT. I dream high









On the side, I have been working with Photoshop, _legally_, and will soon begin some more serious web development and graphics design.

All programming I do (quite a bit of C++) is for my indie game, and not professional work.


----------



## om3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Gross! I hate .NET - keep Windows *far* away from the Linux-guy inside me


Says the guy running windows 7


----------



## Scott1541

I thought exactly the same thing


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3n*
> 
> Says the guy running windows 7


My PC has to have Windows for most of games, unfortunately. 80% of the time, though, I am running Fedora 18 64-bit, or, for Debian stuff, Mint 13 64-bit. It's a sad reality that Windows is almost required for any serious gaming, or AAA games.


----------



## briddell

Double-post


----------



## Jakeey802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> My PC has to have Windows for most of games, unfortunately. 80% of the time, though, I am running Fedora 18 64-bit, or, for Debian stuff, Mint 13 64-bit. It's a sad reality that Windows is almost required for any serious gaming, or AAA games.


This is why u buy a Mac. It just works xD


----------



## SeparateElite

Currently a student in highschool, but I save up what I can to purchase my stuff.


----------



## Valkayria

Driver for McKesson. Nothing like the sound of a 26ft freightliner ringing in your head all day. I love my job during the summer. Windows down listening to music enjoying the warm weather .
Complete independence. Just you and the highway. 9 hour days. It plays the bills, and supports my pc obsession.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Gross! I hate .NET - keep Windows *far* away from the Linux-guy inside me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, I am a student, soon to be a Physics major, at, but not limited to, MIT. I dream high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side, I have been working with Photoshop, _legally_, and will soon begin some more serious web development and graphics design.
> 
> All programming I do (quite a bit of C++) is for my indie game, and not professional work.


You would probably do anything if you were given enough money for it (besides things that break your morals or beliefs)

to all those who said to me that making music is better than DJ'ing I probably agree with you on that too







also given that you can make royalties for the rest of your life if you sell enough of it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I'm a production planner for a dry ice plant (I think I posted that earlier) but I'm trying to move into managing the plant.

I was going to go back to school, but I like my job right now and by the time I finished school and got a job I'd still be making less than I am now--for at least several years.

So I'm going to try to move up the ranks within this company-- I think I'm young enough (22) and have proven to be good at everything that's been thrown at me.

Hopefully this was the right decision!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Looking to be your assistant








Hire me!


----------



## TheGovernment

I'm a painter at a Cadillac dealership. My wife is a Pediatrician, so really I don't even need a job but I get to spend everything I make on what ever I want


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'm a production planner for a dry ice plant (I think I posted that earlier) but I'm trying to move into managing the plant.
> 
> I was going to go back to school, but I like my job right now and by the time I finished school and got a job I'd still be making less than I am now--for at least several years.
> 
> So I'm going to try to move up the ranks within this company-- I think I'm young enough (22) and have proven to be good at everything that's been thrown at me.
> 
> Hopefully this was the right decision!


I would probably stay in the company, I'm halfway through my university degree and It's just killing me being stuck on my computer all year trying to solve crazy formulas that you have a 0.1% chance of ever needing in a job. I would rather be doing something useful and getting paid more, If you stick around with a company for a long time you usually have a good chance of getting near the top, take a look at Corsair George, he started as a technician and now he's the marketing manager.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Im faculty/staff educator at a state university in the city. I work primarily with freshmen, but I mentor a few upperclassmen as well. It puts me around a lot of computers as well as hundreds of very creative but often inept minds. I frequently find myself teaching *life skills* rather than *academics*


----------



## sage101

I'm a Air Traffic Control Officer with dreams of becoming a Structural Engineer but that dream is quickly fading away. Also i do a little of Arc Welding.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I'm a Air Traffic Control Officer with dreams of becoming a Structural Engineer but that dream is quickly fading away. Also i do a little of Arc Welding.


In australia those air traffic guys make 100k a year which is basically the same as a well paid engineer.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> In australia those air traffic guys make 100k a year which is basically the same as a well paid engineer.


Really, well in that case i should move to australia because here in the caribbean I'm only making less than 45k a year.


----------



## Jakeey802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I'm a Air Traffic Control Officer with dreams of becoming a Structural Engineer but that dream is quickly fading away. Also i do a little of Arc Welding.


Where abouts mate?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> In australia those air traffic guys make 100k a year which is basically the same as a well paid engineer.


It's not all about the money though. I had the opportunity to stay on the floor as an operator and eventually transition / train to be a process operator, where you make around 100k a year.

But it's shift work--which means you're working days, nights, and holidays. I'm not saying that's the case with Air Traffic Controllers, just saying to everyone--money isn't everything.

Find something that pays DECENT, but it's not worth killing yourself with hours/doing something you hate for more money.

I'd rather stay making the 50k a year (before deductions) I make than do something I hate for 100k.

This job is actually more challenging than being an operator imo, but that's a good thing I think. It's dynamic-- I couldn't do the same thing day in and day out for the rest of my life.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakeey802*
> 
> Where abouts mate?


Dominica


----------



## HolyDriver

I am but a lowly taxi driver in the Arizona desert. Wishing building computers for soccer moms was still a lucrative venture like it used to be for me.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I'm just your typical student, hopefully going off to have some fun at university next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (well this year, but the next academic year)
> 
> Kind of looking forward to running my rig 24/7 with the 'free' uni electricity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Providing I don't mess up big time and end up having to get a job at McDonalds.


You better fold!


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> You better fold!


It's a possibility


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i poop and then i throw it at people.....then i get paid


----------



## DragonFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i poop and then i throw it at people.....then i get paid


What are you? The golden goose?









Me, I help/make testers for an EMS company in the Philippines.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i poop and then i throw it at people.....then i get paid


You work for EA?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

IT Consultant, I design server, storage, networking, wireless, server and desktop virtualisation solutions with all software and services that are required to have it installed.


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

Operations assistant at a transport company. Transport makes the world go 'round!


----------



## Naviblue

IT - Site Engineer Data Servers


----------



## kabeza

freelancer developer for digital marketing agency, developing facebook applications mainly
PS: facebook api sucks (A LOT)


----------



## Blubird

Welp, nobody around here is hiring actual entry level (those that say they are seem to think that 2+ years of required experience is entry) and the very few that are entry don't want me, so I'm hiring myself and becoming a freelance computer tech/local computer repair guy in the afternoon to supplement my McDonald's checks. Not easy gettig things together but hoping it works out.


----------



## tonton81

Shipper, surveillance, computer service


----------



## littledonny

I'm an eDiscovery attorney for a very large financial corporation.


----------



## thestache

Telecommunications technician.

Mainly install fibre or foxtell dishes/coax.


----------



## metal409

Industrial Automation Technician/Engineer


----------



## S1lv3rflame

I am scratchin my arse for a livin.
Jokin. I'm studying, but its just almost a buttscratchin ocupation.


----------



## fuloran1

I manage a data center for a large health care company.


----------



## WonderMutt

I'm a Systems Configuration Analyst for a specialty insurance company. Basically, I configure coverages and rates, work out proper algorithms, setup coverage rules, etc. All kinds of fun stuff. Basically, if an agent looks at a policy, or quotes a new policy, on our system, I make sure everything he/she looks at is correct, make sure that all the rates factor correctly, forms print correctly, and all that jazz.

I was an in house insurance agent (basic insurance sales / service) for 7 years before making my way here. I love the company, I find the work fascinating and enjoyable, and they are paying for me to go back to school to get an IT degree (I currently have a BA in Political Science and History that is useless), that way i can work my way up in our IT department.

The job pays well, it is enjoyable, and it is project based, meaning that I am given a project and deadline and then left alone. My boss doesn't sit over my shoulder, most of my projects are 4 - 8 weeks long and while I'm working on one, so long as the work gets done, and done right, I get left alone. After working in a call center for 7 years, where your every minute of every day is scrutinized by a supervisor, this is a great change and really makes me happy.

Plus, it allows me to afford all the _toys_ I want (for the most part), so yeah, I'd say I'm happy where I'm at.


----------



## Skyddsskor

I'm a chef, earn enough money for having not-so-high-end parts


----------



## TomSG

Hitman, The money's good and I enjoy it I guess.

I do bank jobs in my spare time and occasionally airport heists.


----------



## Krevvy

I am a kraft dinner eater, or some people call a student.

I am studying economics/statistics, which while enjoyable I don't know if it the field i want to work in. But that can be figured out down the road.

When i am not at school I work as a line cook, not the best hours but it is a good job and the people i work with are good people.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krevvy*
> 
> I am a kraft dinner eater, or some people call a student.
> 
> I am studying economics/statistics, which while enjoyable I don't know if it the field i want to work in. But that can be figured out down the road.
> 
> When i am not at school I work as a line cook, not the best hours but it is a good job and the people i work with are good people.


There's a college city an hour away from here, and one bar there has (they call it something funny, I forget) kraft dinner and hot dogs for students.

And there's not price--it's pay what you can.

Pretty cool place to drink some beers.


----------



## Krevvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> There's a college city an hour away from here, and one bar there has (they call it something funny, I forget) kraft dinner and hot dogs for students.
> 
> And there's not price--it's pay what you can.
> 
> Pretty cool place to drink some beers.


Ah, a fellow Canadian.

Also can't go wrong with kraft dinner and some beers, a good healthy diet.


----------



## M0HNKE

Broke highschool student working minimum wage at a Liquor store. Wooo.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krevvy*
> 
> Ah, a fellow Canadian.
> 
> Also can't go wrong with kraft dinner and some beers, a good healthy diet.


Is what makes us Canadians strong like lumberjack.

I went to school in Ottawa, but I was talking about London, Ontario--the place that had the cheesy weiner pasta delight. Wink's off of Richmond.


----------



## Timu

Freelance welding.


----------



## Grzesiu

Porn mostly...but when I have spare time I work as a CNC programmer/mechanical engineer.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krevvy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> There's a college city an hour away from here, and one bar there has (they call it something funny, I forget) kraft dinner and hot dogs for students.
> 
> And there's not price--it's pay what you can.
> 
> Pretty cool place to drink some beers.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a fellow Canadian.
> 
> Also can't go wrong with kraft dinner and some beers, a good healthy diet.
Click to expand...

Woa, another member from Ottawa, hows it going?


----------



## kabeza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Porn mostly...but when I have spare time I work as a CNC programmer/mechanical engineer.










CNC, that makes me remember a guy who built lot of awesome cases with cnc stuff... just can't remember the link/forum


----------



## Methos07

Network Administrator in a medium sized company overseeing 17 servers (2 hosts, 15 virtual) and 85 desktop/laptop computers.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

I work for a company called Liveport extending the wireless internet across hotels.
I also own a gaming computer building company like ibuypower and cyberpower called Predator Custom Computers


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> I work for a company called Liveport extending the wireless internet across hotels.
> I also own a gaming computer building company like ibuypower and cyberpower called Predator Custom Computers


Hows that working out for you? I've heard that kind of business isn't viable until you are producing a certain volume. As much as I love custom computers I'd be too afraid to risk it.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Technical Sales ; Business IT stuff


----------



## Eugenius

I am an anesthetist. I put people to sleep on a daily basis AND get paid for it. I also make many mom's comfortable and happy!

I wonder how computers got involved?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Woa, another member from Ottawa, hows it going?


Can't tell if you're talking to him or me... lol.

But as I'm not in Ottawa anymore I assume you meant him. I'm still in Ontario, just a few hours south.

I love Ottawa though, I'd consider moving back there at some point.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Woa, another member from Ottawa, hows it going?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you're talking to him or me... lol.
> 
> But as I'm not in Ottawa anymore I assume you meant him. I'm still in Ontario, just a few hours south.
> 
> I love Ottawa though, I'd consider moving back there at some point.
Click to expand...

Was talking to Krevvy
But I am not originally from Ottawa, from Waterloo, just came up here for school, started working here when I graduated. Probably make the move back to Waterloo in a the next few years.


----------



## Desolator2B

I make sammages at Subway, however, being I'm only 16, it's not a bad job. Supports my cravings for PC components well enough


----------



## jasjeet

Intern at Intel, studying electronic engineering =)


----------



## Ripple

Professional drug dealer, or pharmacist. Was thinking about going back to school to study computer engineering or EE--I haven't decided yet. I would like to help design the robotic dispensing systems used in pharmacies because almost everything out there now is crap.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Hows that working out for you? I've heard that kind of business isn't viable until you are producing a certain volume. As much as I love custom computers I'd be too afraid to risk it.


Still waiting for my tax number (government is taking FOREVER!!!!) so I can start ordering straight from suppliers. The business is a good model as long as you keep the prices good. If you charge more then, lets say, NCIX, you price yourself out.


----------



## Roaches

Mechanical Design Engineer as a current job occupation and Aerospace Engineering major student.


----------



## Stormdelestat

Freshman at MCTC, Programming major.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Plastic injection mold setup. Recently got into this line of work, hope to stay.

I put molds in and set up presses, many of them are older units that require adjustment with every new setup... I am learning a hell of a lot about the process of molding, and hope to do an apprenticeship in the field.

Well, actually right now I am working on a emptying a bottle of pain killers on account of an accident, but I will be back to work in a few weeks


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Intern at Intel, studying electronic engineering =)


You lucky Mofo!!

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Still waiting for my tax number (government is taking FOREVER!!!!) so I can start ordering straight from suppliers. The business is a good model as long as you keep the prices good. If you charge more then, lets say, NCIX, you price yourself out.


I see you only just started, I'm nowhere near you but I liked you on facebook, hope it helps


----------



## overclockerz

I have got a friend who work as a air traffic controller. I heard air traffic controllers earn ****loads of money in the States. Is that true?


----------



## Freelancer852

I work in the web sales department of a fairly large computer parts retailer/wholesaler in (Western) Canada. Supports my hobby of gaming and building computers and I love it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> I make sammages at Subway, however, being I'm only 16, it's not a bad job. Supports my cravings for PC components well enough


You better put the cheese on properly (alternating so it covers the whole sub, not just in a row). If not, you're the bane of my existence.


----------



## kennah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> I work in the web sales department of a fairly large computer parts retailer/wholesaler in (Western) Canada.


You and I need to become best friends.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> I work in the web sales department of a fairly large computer parts retailer/wholesaler in (Western) Canada. Supports my hobby of gaming and building computers and I love it.
> You better put the cheese on properly (alternating so it covers the whole sub, not just in a row). If not, you're the bane of my existence.


NCIX?


----------



## StatikGP

lol at working at intel..... i've worked with several ex-intel employee's who refer to it as working "inhell" instead of "intel".

as for me i'm a Network Administrator, Personal Trainer, NPC Bodybuilder, and Soon to be Dad.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> I have got a friend who work as a air traffic controller. I heard air traffic controllers earn ****loads of money in the States. Is that true?


http://www.bls.gov/ooh/transportation-and-material-moving/air-traffic-controllers.htm
Looks about right...


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> I have got a friend who work as a air traffic controller. I heard air traffic controllers earn ****loads of money in the States. Is that true?


They can earn pretty good wages but there isn't very much room for change in your career, you'll be doing the same shift work year after year and you'll be in a dark space staring at screens all day (most controllers don't actually work in the tower itself) and the hours are usually pretty terrible and you have an absolutely massive responsibility on your shoulders, A pilot is responsible for the lives of everyone on his plane and he may do 1-2 trips per shift but you are responsible for hundreds of planes every hour. I know because I looked into it for quite a while but I would rather stay with engineering, where you have a salary compared to hourly pay and you get benefits and you can advance your career and earn much much more than an air traffic controller in the long run.


----------



## Nightfallx

Systems Technician II , really seems like I'm a printer tech, because those are mainly the tickets i get, I HATE PRINTERS.

working to be a System Admin.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Plastic injection mold setup. Recently got into this line of work, hope to stay.
> 
> I put molds in and set up presses, many of them are older units that require adjustment with every new setup... I am learning a hell of a lot about the process of molding, and hope to do an apprenticeship in the field.


I really wanted to get into plastic molding for making garage model kits....I'm not sure how much the investment is needed to get an injector and know the standards of mold cast tooling though I'm guessing its different for every machine out there.


----------



## nagle3092

Help desk coordinator for 2 casinos


----------



## oipunx

Architect, 3D modeler, Rendering, Photographer, Designer and I had been Arts teacher at my local University and why not to keep the family stable.


----------



## FlighterPilot

Quality control technician for a custom computer business. I also build the computers sometimes, and shipping when the regular person calls out.

Some days you really want to push a computer off a shelf.


----------



## recoton

Im a manual and cnc machinist


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I really wanted to get into plastic molding for making garage model kits....I'm not sure how much the investment is needed to get an injector and know the standards of mold cast tooling though I'm guessing its different for every machine out there.


an injection moulding kit would be too much for almost any individual to own, dies for a single part can cost $500,000 - $1mil to design

EDIT: even if you are buying one that has already been designed by a company they still cost around $10k, and then you still need the injection equipment. There is a reason that companies only use injection moulding for massed produced products as that is the only way it is economically viable.

I would have a look at compression moulding, It's something that is feasably to do at home, You can CNC two halves of the mould for maybe $100-$500 plus materials and then you compress a blob of softened plastic between them, cool it and voila you have your part.


----------



## MotO

I'm about to be a manufacturing engineer (the fluffed up title is sustainable manufacturer). We have more labs than the mechs so I've worked on a lot of machines including the almighty injection molder. I'm the guy that tells the mechs or marketing that you can't make their stupidly designed part. A lot of businesses are high on the sustainability wave so demand is going up due to the changing of old and inefficient techniques that caused the U.S. to lag people other countries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I really wanted to get into plastic molding for making garage model kits....I'm not sure how much the investment is needed to get an injector and know the standards of mold cast tooling though I'm guessing its different for every machine out there.


I'm usually for DYI stuff but injection molding is a beast best left for the industrial setting. Molds are expensive, machines are REALLY expensive, and designing the part and mold is really hard even with a simple part and even when you have flow analysis software. It's like voodoo magic almost that requires a lot of experience.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

dole bludger







its actually more annoying then having a job


----------



## Doomtomb

Just graduated college, going to work as an electrical engineer hopefully


----------



## Leftfield2263

mechanical engineering student, got 3 semesters left !!!


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> I work in the web sales department of a fairly large computer parts retailer/wholesaler in (Western) Canada. Supports my hobby of gaming and building computers and I love it.
> You better put the cheese on properly (alternating so it covers the whole sub, not just in a row). If not, you're the bane of my existence.
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX?
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StatikGP*
> 
> ...and Soon to be Dad.


That's awesome, congrats, sir!!


----------



## saipan

analytical chemist


----------



## shellbunner

Air Traffic Controller


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shellbunner*
> 
> Air Traffic Controller


Mad respect for you man. I looked into that for awhile, I wouldn't be able to take the stress.


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Mad respect for you man. I looked into that for awhile, I wouldn't be able to take the stress.


I think anyone who has seen Pushing Tin has thought about it at some point...


----------



## superericla

I'm an electrical and computer engineering major, with one year left in college. I'm currently employed as a (slightly more than) minimum-wage theater concession stand worker.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I'm an electrical and computer engineering major, with one year left in college. I'm currently employed as a (slightly more than) minimum-wage theater concession stand worker.


Right on! Good luck on finishing the degree, those are not easy majors, I applaud you!


----------



## p00ter71

I am a journeyman Steamfitter.


----------



## p00ter71

Oops double post


----------



## Ultisym

Geologist, i wear many hats where I work currently, CT, IT etc.


----------



## Ferrari8608

System operator on a Solaris cluster

I monitor and troubleshoot the applications running on a couple dozen servers.


----------



## Halyosy

i work as finnace manager at company that do construction works i usually spend 6 month at big city doing office work and 6 month at remote town doing field work


----------



## Dr3am

Currently hoping to transfer to an university from Kirkwood. Just doing the general education for a Liberal Arts (AA) degree. If each individual number had re-enforced meaning(s) that I could actually understand in some interesting way like model #s... taught through the textbook besides more equations. Who knows where I would be right now. However, I'm still debating on what to do. I'm very motivational in communications and decent (could be better if I knew more about data with information systems) because I explore several possibilities on the ui that computers provide that people won't stop asking me to do. I hope that's okay because I know a lot of you're smarter than me.


----------



## shellbunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Mad respect for you man. I looked into that for awhile, I wouldn't be able to take the stress.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I think anyone who has seen Pushing Tin has thought about it at some point...


Ha. Thanks. It's really not as stressful as you would think.
I've had 6 or 7 jobs before this, and they were all more stressful, for a lot less pay.
Training was definitely tough, but it's a VERY VERY VERY good career!


----------



## maortega15

I fly for Cathay Pacific on the Boeing 777, which is a highly regarded airline for service as well as safety based in Hong Kong.


----------



## Hydrored

Director/Market Lead for a wireless company.

Enjoy my job, stressful with the race to launch LTE over 6 states this year.


----------



## Indiegreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Director/Market Lead for a wireless company.
> 
> Enjoy my job, stressful with the race to launch LTE over 6 states this year.


It better be sprint, and in minnesota.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Director/Market Lead for a wireless company.
> 
> Enjoy my job, stressful with the race to launch LTE over 6 states this year.
> 
> 
> 
> It better be sprint, and in minnesota.
Click to expand...

In Minnesota, not Sprint :-( Sprint Vision is in full swing for the Twin Cities


----------



## junkerde

Motion Graphics Artist for a News Station


----------



## votum

Secret Squirrel.

Google it.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shellbunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Mad respect for you man. I looked into that for awhile, I wouldn't be able to take the stress.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I think anyone who has seen Pushing Tin has thought about it at some point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha. Thanks. It's really not as stressful as you would think.
> I've had 6 or 7 jobs before this, and they were all more stressful, for a lot less pay.
> Training was definitely tough, but it's a VERY VERY VERY good career!
Click to expand...

Yeah I just settled on getting my private pilots license here in Canada... That way I only have to worry about all the people on my single plane, instead of the hundreds on 10 or more at once!


----------



## Dirtylarry86

US NAVY, Aviation Boatswains mate Fuels, Second Class.


----------



## am0nrahx

I work for a locally owned computer repair store in their Business Services department. I am an onsite technician and I service about 20 local businesses regularly, plus some more clients that I deal with once or twice a month.


----------



## Jared2608

Good way to get into the industry. I was promoted on Friday, from IT System Engineer, to Head of IT and Technical Support. So, while I will still do support I will also be managing the division and supervising Junior Techs.


----------



## BabyBlue77

Aircraft Tech Jet Blue


----------



## Allan P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Currently a production planner at a dry ice plant.
> 
> Went to University for Psychology and then tried to transfer into Comp Sci, didn't really work out.
> I'll probably go back to school at some point, but right now I'm in an office job making 50k a year working straight days, so I'm not in a big rush.
> 
> Still not what I wanted to end up doing though...


I can relate in terms of college. I'm in college as an English major (hopefully only one year left). I tried to switch to Computer Science but did not do too well in my Java classes so that did not work out. While things may not work out in life at first, given time they will all be as planned. I'll probably go back to school again for another Bachelors degree later in life in Computer Science related field.


----------



## Bahlzeron

I have a crap job that doesn't really fund any of my habits or hobbies... we'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Ferrari8608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bahlzeron*
> 
> I have a crap job that doesn't really fund any of my habits or hobbies... we'll just leave it at that.


No need to be so down about it; we've all been there at some point. Just last year I was a cart attendant at Walmart, and then a sales associate at Garden Ridge.

So what do you do?


----------



## Ultisym

For real, i was a dishwasher at a restaurant through the first half of college.


----------



## GeneralKrispy

No glamour job here, cleaning supervisor for an office tower...but it pays the bills.

No amount of money will ever satisfy the computing plans that I've got in my mind lol


----------



## WenHan

A student who has no school to go to


----------



## offroadz

I make ice cream lol but it pays great


----------



## dman811

I am 17 years old and work as an Assistant IT Manager at a company that makes industry grade suspension bridge cables. I work on the side building custom computers and doing freelance graphic design. Doesn't support the hobby yet as insurance on my car is insanely expensive.


----------



## toxic11b

Retired Army, Medical...

Really sucks though tbh. Im only 32 !


----------



## makesithappen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> dole bludger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its actually more annoying then having a job


Its full time work lol
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aHumanBeing

Starting a network technician & help desk job soon, gotta get through the paperwork and stuffs. I'm super excited to get a job right down the street from my house.


----------



## Colin0912

Im kitchen assistant at nursing home and wish it supported my hobbies haven't seen my wages in over a yr hahaha


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Work for BART that's Bay Area Rapid Transit for those who don't live in the San Francisco Bay Area


----------



## Salsal

I'm a brothel owner!


----------



## DoomDash

I work for a company called dedicated computing. We build military simulators, medical equipment, security equipment, servers, ect. I just build / test / config.


----------



## Raul-7

I work for EVGA as a tech.


----------



## ClamBumped

Gold Panner / Farmer


----------



## barryherne

Hello! I am a fresher here and I can say that I am fond of different stuff that makes my life more exciting and brings some money to live.


----------



## Jared2608

Very nice. Though living super close to work can be a double edged sword.


----------



## ClamBumped

for all who are farmers its time to plant!!!!


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Very nice. Though living super close to work can be a double edged sword.


yep, my new work will be like a mile and a half down the road. Shifts are two 12 hour shifts on and 2 days off, all are night shifts. But i'm up all night most of the time so it's probably better for me to use my time productively =.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salsal*
> 
> I'm a brothel owner!


Pics or it didn't happen, hahaha


----------



## rjmana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salsal*
> 
> I'm a brothel owner!


I love how your username is appropriate to your work when translated from filipino


----------



## LimogesGuy

I am an HVAC consultant, and a specialist in energy transfer. I also own a general contracting company that does home renovations. Yeah: I have lots of different directions I'm going in.


----------



## Bahlzeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferrari8608*
> 
> No need to be so down about it; we've all been there at some point. Just last year I was a cart attendant at Walmart, and then a sales associate at Garden Ridge.
> 
> So what do you do?


25-30 hours/wk at a week at a McDonalds. I suffer from severe ADD.. as well as (at least one) social disorder(s)... McD's can accept the fact I'm 5-8 mins late quite oftenly. I have explained it to them and they don't mind.. I'm literaly within the top 1-2% of hardest and most reliable workers they have.. last night I put in 10 1/2 hours..with no breaks. Once you mention (or they assume) any kind of learning/mental challenge/disability employers treat you like a leper (regardless of intelligence). Equal opportunity my ass. I may learn a bit slow.. and I will be late oftenly.. but I'm a damn perfectionist, and won't leave til the job is done. In the 7 years I've been workin this crap (but steady) job, I've watched friends lose homes, go into major debt..etc...some of the problem is that (at least here in Michigan) most decent jobs aren't hiring long term.. they either take exclusively temps (which is flooded with people without jobs).. or find some lame ass reason to fire you after year n half to two years (so your raises don't cut into their profits). Until I can get into a better position to move out of state, I'm kinda stuck.

so, yeah it's not something I like to think about...ever. (suicide crosses my mind too often as it is.. that's the way it's been for as long as I can remember.)...

remember, you asked.


----------



## BWAS1000

I'm a student right now, I'm only 14, so my rig isn't anything special.


----------



## WeAreBorrg

Your rig is only limited by your imagination; cool mods can be had even on the lowliest budget.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeAreBorrg*
> 
> Your rig is only limited by your imagination; cool mods can be had even on the lowliest budget.


I'd like to agree with you but i can't. this is true to some extent but your wallet plays a decent part.


----------



## johncorral

Im 21 years old and I run a CNC machine for a cabinet shop in southern california.
I dont have kids so my job pays for my toys. Its not a terrible job but it gets stressful and
I work too many hours.


----------



## m98custom1212

Manufacturing engineer/Cnc programmer

I make and design parts for the military.


----------



## TurboTimeTV

I currently work 40 hours a week at a company called Carahsoft as a paid intern, I am 19 years old, and go to college full time (next semester I will be taking 18 credits as a junior).


----------



## tehpyrate

I design microprocessors for a pretty big company.


----------



## un1b4ll

I'm a trainer, I'm responsible for producing the finest tech support staff the world has ever seen.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> I'm a trainer, I'm responsible for producing the finest tech support staff the world has ever seen.


so you don't work for Microsoft, then.


----------



## DeeJay1337

I'm a Regional Manager for a Large construction company in San Fran.


----------



## MCCSolutions

US ARMY, 25F Network Switching

Also used to own a Computer repair, consultation, and subcontracting business(MCCSolutions). BAD ECONOMY


----------



## ez12a

Posted a while ago here but now I have a new job: systems admin for a very popular gaming company based out of Irvine.


----------



## Donor3

Medical Records Clerk for a hospital while I finish out my Bachelors Degree.


----------



## Afrodisiak

ARMY 25U - Signal Support Systems Specialist in training


----------



## ladcrooks

Don't ask me again - ok ?

http://s1234.photobucket.com/user/ladcrooks/media/sniper_zps967e54fd.jpg.html


----------



## 1010001011001

I'm finishing high school in about 6 months and am debating whether i should pursue a career in architecture or if i should become a police officer. Both careers have a very good income, and both would be enjoyable.

Quite the dilemma I'm having...


----------



## BakerMan1971

I am an NSA agent travelled back in time to collect evidence before the great anonymous internet delete of 2021.

either that or a Sysadmin in the electronics industry, looking after VM's that tried to replace me.

Family life means I have to really save up for PC upgrades, but not doing so bad, bit of determination goes a long way, as does fixing other people's machines


----------



## mboner1

Gynecologist


----------



## hotwheels1997

HIgh school student - 16 years old
Scholarship and parents pay for my stuff


----------



## Sannakji

Ex-animator, now teacher, and yeah, I can buy the occasional PC component. Pretty happy with what I earn.


----------



## mtielemans

Next to being an IT Student, I work as a software engineer with a young software company. The title is 'Technical Enterprise Content Management Consultant' , and that reflects well how the job actually includes much more than just programming. I build software for local governments (always exciting to see how it is taken into use by lots of people in a local gov department), advise companies in content management (' you know, you should really buy our ECM suite, it's awesome.' -objectivity is an illusion we do not invest in), and occasionally get to chase security leaks or write extensions to existing programs and such peripheral work.

Actually, seen as how I worked full time in this job for the last 6 months, I'm not sure I still have the right to say I'm a student. More of a potential dropout with the best intentions- the kind that doesn't pay off.

However, I love my job and although it leaves me very little hobby time, it pays well. At the moment, about half of my earnings go into my PC hobby. I expect that to become less later, when (if) my upgrade list sizes down. I'm loving the tinkering, and I am just getting started







.


----------



## altsanity

Electrical Engineer working for one of the largest construction companies in the country. At the moment I'm working as an E&I commissioning engineer at new coal fired power station in the middle of no where (350km from home). 10-11 hour shifts but the pay is good. Small town with nothing to do but drink, so my PC keeps me occupied most nights.


_2 of 6 boiler-houses_


_How's this for radiator space?_


----------



## Jared2608

Greetings fellow SAfrican haha.


----------



## Peanuts4

I'm an interwebz sales manager for a dealership. But I'm looking at relocating to somewhere warmer, British Columbia down to Southern California lemme know if anyone know of anything. I would not mind a career change.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtielemans*
> 
> Next to being an IT Student, I work as a software engineer with a young software company. The title is 'Technical Enterprise Content Management Consultant' , and that reflects well how the job actually includes much more than just programming. I build software for local governments (always exciting to see how it is taken into use by lots of people in a local gov department), advise companies in content management (' you know, you should really buy our ECM suite, it's awesome.' -objectivity is an illusion we do not invest in), and occasionally get to chase security leaks or write extensions to existing programs and such peripheral work.
> 
> Actually, seen as how I worked full time in this job for the last 6 months, I'm not sure I still have the right to say I'm a student. More of a potential dropout with the best intentions- the kind that doesn't pay off.
> 
> However, I love my job and although it leaves me very little hobby time, it pays well. At the moment, about half of my earnings go into my PC hobby. I expect that to become less later, when (if) my upgrade list sizes down. I'm loving the tinkering, and I am just getting started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


A little off topic for this thread, but since you said you dump about half of your earnings into your computer--get an aftermarket cooler.

A 3930k deserves that at least. At the very least a CM Hyper 212+ if you don't want to spend much.


----------



## KBOMB

Clerk for a local municipality


----------



## buffsportsman

I'm a paid college intern at a local ISP, doing help desk tickets mostly. I hope to move on to doing more advanced things here while still going to (community) college, then move up to working at the UP headquarters in Omaha for the second half of my IA degree.


----------



## mtielemans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> A little off topic for this thread, but since you said you dump about half of your earnings into your computer--get an aftermarket cooler.
> 
> A 3930k deserves that at least. At the very least a CM Hyper 212+ if you don't want to spend much.


Thanks for the advice! A new CPU cooler is indeed on the top of my list







. I'll probably get me one early next month. Not only because it is by far the noisiest fan in my system, but also because with 80C the base vcore doesn't allow for much (any) OC tinkering..


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtielemans*
> 
> Thanks for the advice! A new CPU cooler is indeed on the top of my list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll probably get me one early next month. Not only because it is by far the noisiest fan in my system, but also because with 80C the base vcore doesn't allow for much (any) OC tinkering..


Cheers!

Yeah a cooler would go a long way when you're running a nice processor like that.

Or just go all out and do a custom watercooling loop and cool that lovely 7990 too....


----------



## mtielemans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Yeah a cooler would go a long way when you're running a nice processor like that.
> 
> Or just go all out and do a custom watercooling loop and cool that lovely 7990 too....


Haha, thought of that! But that's even more expensive (even just the cooling plate for it), I don't know where to start and it's really not a necessity yet







. Will probably go with a closed loop kit for the CPU though, spend the cooling loop money on a new board







.


----------



## yraith

I worked in the Navy as an Ocean Systems Tech. Analyst, and 13R Firefinder Radar Operator in the Army. 7.5 years in .. When out from the military, I was going to school for a Bio-Chem degree with a minor in IT... For past 10 years, nothing.. Kosovo really screwed me up. I do however, have hobbies which include Photoshop, WP apps, gaming, and web design/development.. I also have a wife and two Shiba Inu pups.


----------



## barnacules

I am a Software Developer for a large corporation and in my free time produce Barnacules Nerdgasm YouTube channel and sometimes dabble in Windows Phone game development (See Angry Sharks in the marketplace). I mostly program in C# and use SQL and MVC4 a lot but I also know many native languages and use them when necessary. Glad to be on the forum, I joined in 2011 but just for some reason lost touch until today









*This is my Computer Room*


----------



## sarahmiller2951

I'm an SEO Professional and carry out Online Advertising & Marketing for my company.


----------



## buffsportsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barnacules*
> 
> I am a Software Developer for a large corporation and in my free time produce Barnacules Nerdgasm YouTube channel and sometimes dabble in Windows Phone game development (See Angry Sharks in the marketplace). I mostly program in C# and use SQL and MVC4 a lot but I also know many native languages and use them when necessary. Glad to be on the forum, I joined in 2011 but just for some reason lost touch until today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is my Computer Room*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a really neat video and a truly beautiful set up you have there. My plan for my first house is to have a room hopefully set up like that. I really dig the look of that whole thing going on. I actually bought a little Behringer mixer a few months ago for the same use, it really comes in handy!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Class 1 truck driver. I deliver stuff to Canadian Tire stores. Was a Pepsi driver just before this job.

It's ok pay and it's nice to go to different stores every shift. Time goes by pretty good too, I can't complain. Long term, I'd like to get into hauling fuel and delivering to gas stations around the city and outskirts.

But I'm more interested in computers and such, so a field in that might be in my future, who knows!


----------



## Scorched912

I'm only 15 years old, but I do hope to do something ICT based. Should go well for me, I get the top grades in my IT classes and they were going to make me skip Yr 10 IT to do Yr 11 IT but the teacher retired and we got a new one...


----------



## offroadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Class 1 truck driver. I deliver stuff to Canadian Tire stores. Was a Pepsi driver just before this job.
> 
> It's ok pay and it's nice to go to different stores every shift. Time goes by pretty good too, I can't complain. Long term, I'd like to get into hauling fuel and delivering to gas stations around the city and outskirts.
> 
> But I'm more interested in computers and such, so a field in that might be in my future, who knows!


I used to live in Edmonton, how come your not in Fort Mac? Lots of opportunity for class 1 there.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I have a family I like to see every night.









Plenty of work where I am too.


----------



## Miss Roxy

( ... )


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Well... I'm a college student but I work part time as a game master for an MMO company.


What are you studying in college?


----------



## Ash568

i install ventilation and air con so planning to hook my own air con unit one day lol


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What are you studying in college?


( ... )


----------



## lefteye219

Hi,

I work as Member of Technical Staff for an ISP and try to keep the services for Voice customers, enterprise customers meet their demands of their data requirements. Also help my Technicians install new hardware to meet the changes going on in the network...


----------



## Hangger

Computer technician


----------



## ivr56

University student at the School of Interactive arts and Technology here in BC. Working toward a double concentration in New Media and Design.

I do a lot of volunteer gigs on the side, more recently it involves teaching. Taught ESL kids media literacy skills to enhance their storytelling abilities.


----------



## Bruennis

Wife and I are in the process of starting a storage business. I also run my own eBay business and work as a Medical Technologist.

Get that education and cash while you young and able


----------



## szeged

Welding IRL water cooled systems for colleges/other large scale buildings.






latest building were working on at Florida state univ.

lots of underground pipes to be laid, 4 story building.


----------



## Decade

IT support for a company that makes/sells cell phone cases. Previous, I was doing receiving for the same company in the back warehouse.

Not even the fun IT support of fixing BSODs, it's more so fixing other people's mistakes on their computers because 20 toolbars is a useful thing to have!

Most of my rig was a gift from my girlfriend, and she got my old rig.
However, as for supporting my actual hobby: yes. I take care of two turtles and a bearded dragon, my pets have become my hobby basically. Totally satisfied with that fact.


----------



## Apropo

IamApropos computer consultant -

I help educate computer builders on each and every part they need and explain the differences in quality, performance, and price within each parts tier. I also help teach people how to build their computers utilizing Skype and if they have a webcam I will walk them through every step of the building process from unboxing the parts to installing the OS and drivers.
One of the most recent builds I was a consultant for the parts list was for an IT professional who didn't have all the time in the world to study all the parts and find the best prices. Another build I did a walk through with on Skype just before that was with a new builder who thought he could handle the build because of watching "How to build a PC" videos online, was soon overwhelmed. He called me up at 10pm and we used his iPhone with the Skype app to build his system.

What I do is extremely rewarding and I don't really do it for the money and in fact I did it free for 6 months to test the market and give everyone a sample of what I do.

The back bone of what I do is studying professional reviews, benchmarks, customer reviews. The customer reviews as most of you know aren't easy to translate and most are useless but I compile negative reviews on most of the components I work with within a given tier from say newegg and amazon.com. I then cross reference those reviews with people discussing the same products on sites like this overclock.net, tomshardware and more to see if there is any validity to the complaints. I also get RMA Reports to determine which products / vendors have the highest returns. Also I utilize systems I've helped build as well as my own to do testing. Add all that up coupled with spending 5-10 hours a day monitoring prices and sales. I try extremely hard to be accurate with my information and as un bias as I possibly can be in order to provide my clients with the best machines for their budget and performance demands.
My Machine Built last October 2012-


Wifes Computer With the 2 GTX 660 Ti cards I won from this site!



My system again










And last but not least me Paul (IamApropos)


----------



## wajl731

I am a rc heli saler,Dynam,I like my job.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I've been retired for the past four years. Previously, I worked 5 1/2 years in retail to bridge the gap between my retirement from the previous company (after 32 years there) until Social Security kicked in. the job I worked most of my adult life was warehousing and involved handling material from the size of tiny discrete electronic components to 110 foot power poles and transformers big enough to live in.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Not sure if I've already posted here but no harm in saying it again.

I am a Leading hand of The Royal Navy, i joined back in May 2000. My actual job within the Navy is a stores accountant, sort of like a warehouse manager. Dealing with order new equipment for the ship, returning old and broken equipment for upgrades or repairs and looking after fuel and ammunition accounting. My side rolls i have to also do are Swimmer of the watch (basically a lifeguard at sea incase someone falls overboard) fully trained sepecialised firefighter, emergancy damage repair team, level 3 first aider, water tight integrity controller a few other mundain tasks we all have to do.

I absolutly love my job. At £28-29grand a year it supports my hobby quite nicely


----------



## The_Rocker

Cloud Services Architect. I design, maintain and expand the companies cloud infrastructure. I worked my way through the various levels of IT support and this is the best job I've had yet :-D


----------



## rgrwng

i may have posted before, but i am now currently scrambling to find extra income - i recently got my hours cut due to city budget plans for the year, so i am slowly going towards $0 every month.


----------



## iamlucky

Hi guys. I just joined this awesome forum.

I'm a civil engineer


----------



## jhaze84

Not a new member but I noticed this thread and decided to be part of it.









Software engineer working mostly on air traffic control systems


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Civilian operating/mechanical engineer for the US Navy. Im grateful that my job definitely provides me enough to support my hobby. It would provide enough for me to go overboard at home with a rig if I wasnt forced to go strictly mobile because of my job. I maintain and operate both USS and USNS ships overseas, so I'm limited to size and weight.


----------



## overclockerfx

Bored at work right now - found this thread - and well









I'm a chemical engineering student at Aalto University and working this summer as a research assistant in our inorganic chemistry lab. Finnish student social benefits and loans + whatever I can save from this summer job hardly support my computer hobby







, which has in fact been on a slight hiatus for about 4 years now for just that reason. Most of my money goes to supporting student life and the hmhmhhm partying involved in it









Edit: Although I've intently decided on upgrading my build to Haswell the coming autumn


----------



## fragamemnon

I'm studying Information Security - just finished my third year out of four. And, damn it, I couldn't win a scholarship again. We're using a grading system of 2 through 6, ended up with an average < 5.50 (well, 5.4). Last semester an average grade of 5.73 wasn't enough








But I'm also working on a full-time job as a system and network administrator; 8 hours a day, Monday through Friday and I have to balance between the two, so I can't really complain. And my boss is actually a great guy, helping me out whenever possible - I can go to the Uni at any time; sending me around for training courses, etc. I am even in charge of ISO 27001, also a certified internal auditor for the company.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> IT support for a company that makes/sells cell phone cases. Previous, I was doing receiving for the same company in the back warehouse.
> 
> Not even the fun IT support of fixing BSODs, it's more so fixing other people's mistakes on their computers because 20 toolbars is a useful thing to have!


grats on moving on up.

you'll learn that help desk type work is 90% PEBKAC.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I sent in my resume last week for the Plant Manager position of the Dry Ice plant I work at, wish me luck!

I was a laborer here in the past, then a Plant Operator, and now I'm in an administrative position (technically I'm a Production Planner).


----------



## AntiStupid

Currently a project engineer for a large food and beverage company







It's a pretty great job.

Background: Industrial engineering, Electrical engineering


----------



## Cale

Graphic editor for a book publisher. Also 1st year of postgraduate IT masters degree


----------



## Fatman811

I automate fertilizer blenders as a PLC programmer. It's crazy chaotic at times but I get to travel all over the world, so it's all worth it in the end. I also do low level IT for the company I work for as we are pretty small in size.


----------



## madbrayniak

Man you guys do some really cool stuff.

I work in Agriculture.

My family owns/operates a larger family owned farm where I worked from the time I was 9 to 24(9-22 was just summer and christmas vacations, 22-24 was full time).

I have a BS degree in Ag Business and hope to get an MS one day.

I currently am the Assistant Land Manager for a large corporate Ag company and keep crops and operations permitted with different counties and such.

I am currently looking for a new job closer to the coast as the air where I am located is terrible and my wife has a hard time breathing.

I would like to one day own/operate my own small farm.

My other hobby other than computers/gaming is golf and audio/video


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I automate fertilizer blenders as a PLC programmer. It's crazy chaotic at times but I get to travel all over the world, so it's all worth it in the end. I also do low level IT for the company I work for as we are pretty small in size.


Where / how did you learn PLC programming? Did you learn on the job or take a course / courses?

I work in a dry ice plant as a production planner, and am working at moving into management--but I need some more technical skills.

PLC's are huge within my company and I know some basic C++ and Java so I'm into that sort of stuff anyways. But I'm not sure where to start learning.


----------



## Reapt

l


----------



## KenLautner

Now I do freelance logo design, banners and any type of photoshop work.. short animations, making anime artwork or just anime styled animations.. I also make trainers for pc games but my pc cant run most of the new games so I'm stuck with only OLD games which would run on my pc.. If I could upgrade to a gaming pc, life would get somewhat stable


----------



## sktfreak

I work as a Sound Engineer at a recording studio. (BMC Studios)

In my spare time I do iPhone repairs, PC repairs, and basically any other electrical repair for some extra cash on the side and to learn some new stuff.


----------



## malmental

multi millionaire who dresses up homeless with a sign asking for money....









no seriously though have you seen or heard of those people who do that.?
they are all over.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> multi millionaire who dresses up homeless with a sign asking for money....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously though have you seen or heard of those people who do that.?
> they are all over.


This actually happened in one of the original Sherlock Holmes stories by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle!

They discovered that this one rich gentleman became rich by begging. He would just take stage makeup and make himself look pathetic and crippled and beg...and he quickly learned what a ridiculous amount of money you can make doing it. So he did and became rich.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Well lets see last time I posted here I was a PC/Network technician for a School district. Since then I became a Helpdesk Analyst for a hospital, and was recently sought out by a Physicians group to become a Systems Analyst for them. Finding out that encompasses supporting their software, as well as reorganizing their AD structure and implementing GPOs correctly. Lots to learn but never a dull day. Hopefully in a year or so I will be the Systems Manager.

Not too shabby for being self taught at 22 IMO


----------



## d3vour3r

civil engineer. work on sydneys railways. currently on a large greenfields project in SW sydney.


----------



## HinoK

I'm taking computer science program... between second and third semester.


----------



## Fisher900

I am a Freelance Video Editor/VFX Artist. I built my own computer to do so.


----------



## kill

I previously posted on here about Walmart... however that was 2012... Now im an AppleCare Advisor for Apple.


----------



## Evanlet

I wake up at 7AM every morning, get to school by 8:30 and stay there until 1:30-2:30.
I'm a student, spoiled by parents but not a brat who thinks he can just rely on his parents for the rest of his life.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> I wake up at 7AM every morning, get to school by 8:30 and stay there until 1:30-2:30.
> I'm a student, spoiled by parents but not a brat who thinks he can just rely on his parents for the rest of his life.


sarcasm or honesty..?


----------



## Oberst Oswald

Maintenance Mechanic in a manufacturing environment.


----------



## sebkow

Im in the IT industry as a Software/Network engineer, for a large company ( 3 letter acronym has M in it ). Great job and pays well. I live and breath IT everyday.


----------



## victini91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> I wake up at 7AM every morning, get to school by 8:30 and stay there until 1:30-2:30.
> I'm a student, spoiled by parents but not a brat who thinks he can just rely on his parents for the rest of his life.


Wow! Your School starts at 8.30? Mine starts at 7 a.m, and it goes on till 3 p.m.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

IT. As others have said fixing broken computers all day isn't exactly awesome fun but I do *like* them or I wouldn't be here. And working all day with something you generally like is far from the worst thing. Also there are plenty of perks like old or unneeded hardware I can take home (or sell), access to various operating systems and software etc plus getting to try out high-end stuff I couldn't afford myself such as nice rackmount servers and 30" NEC 1600P displays.


----------



## Pyro Gurl

I'm going to change the game here. I'm 26. I'm in college at University of Phoenix studying for my Elementary Education Degree. I am currently a nanny. Yes you heard it a nanny. My boss is moving to California in a month so I'm applying to be an instructional aide at an Elementary school and a substitute.

I don't know a lot of you. I'm usually on Teamspeak everyday. I'm one of the gameserver moderators.

Just thought this would be fun since its so different from you guys.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

So what you will tell your students who didn't do their homework because they were gaming?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Actually not all that different. There is a surprising variety of professions here.

Although the majority are tech related.

I'm a production planner at a dry ice plant and since I spend the majority of my day on the computer I find I never feel like gaming anymore when I'm at home.


----------



## Asiqduah

IT Help Desk Analyst for a major vehicle manufacturer. I take help desk calls, run the reports, and act as a liaison between my department, and the other IT departments...... So I sit here and stare at 15 32 inch monitors waiting for something to happen, or the phone to ring....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiqduah*
> 
> IT Help Desk Analyst for a major vehicle manufacturer. I take help desk calls, run the reports, and act as a liaison between my department, and the other IT departments...... So I sit here and stare at 15 32 inch monitors waiting for something to happen, or the phone to ring....


I know exactly how you feel...
(and I know where you work now too since I'm up the street...







)


----------



## afdude2018

Aircraft Mechanic for a Defense Contractor at an Air Force Base. Specifically I work on the ejection seats on the T-38. I was in the Air Force for 6 years.


----------



## SYBINK

IT Analyst for the Private Sector.


----------



## Dsqueaky

I work as a Graphic designer and as the only Web Designer for a large government contractor holding company with 27 subsidiary companies.
My husband is looking for a job so hobbies are currently unaffordable, but we own a house and can afford our expenses.


----------



## Asiqduah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I know exactly how you feel...
> (and I know where you work now too since I'm up the street...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yea it's not too bad. The two things that get me with it are, it's too easy, and the swing shifts..... hate those swing shifts.....


----------



## Woundingchaney

Operator, supervisor, quality tech for a large scale manufacturing company


----------



## dangerine

Aircraft mechanic here too but mainly on airliners. Mostly Boeings and regionals, but the odd Airbus and Embraer as well.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Where / how did you learn PLC programming? Did you learn on the job or take a course / courses?
> 
> I work in a dry ice plant as a production planner, and am working at moving into management--but I need some more technical skills.
> 
> PLC's are huge within my company and I know some basic C++ and Java so I'm into that sort of stuff anyways. But I'm not sure where to start learning.


I have an electronic engineering degree, and a certificate in PLC programming. I got both from a local college. PLC's are easy enough to understand, the only major issue is every brand of PLC tends to have their own programming architecture. So once you know the basics, you just kind of teach yourself.


----------



## Sixt

Airline pilot for a big green company









Originally from Denmark but moved to Ireland 3 months ago.


----------



## maarten12100

Still a student though I pay nearly all my expenses by being a delivery boy (for a pharmacy)


----------



## Sporkisian

Rigger over here, good fun and good money. Get to work with cranes and outdoors all day. Helps make me not feel so bad about spending all my other time inside gaming etc


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I have an electronic engineering degree, and a certificate in PLC programming. I got both from a local college. PLC's are easy enough to understand, the only major issue is every brand of PLC tends to have their own programming architecture. So once you know the basics, you just kind of teach yourself.


Cheers, I figured as much. I suppose the best thing from the start would be to just go to the local college and see if they have a PLC course / program. Our electrician briefly went over the logic with me and it seems simple, but I was having trouble actually implementing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkisian*
> 
> Rigger over here, good fun and good money. Get to work with cranes and outdoors all day. Helps make me not feel so bad about spending all my other time inside gaming etc


I have the opposite. I built my first gaming rig and almost immediately moved into an office job.

Now I'm on the computer at work all day so I don't feel like gaming when I'm home.


----------



## Aspateer

I work at a helpdesk. L1 system admin for Morgan Stanley. Its not too bad really. wish the money was a little better


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Now I'm on the computer at work all day so I don't feel like gaming when I'm home.


I'm on the computer at work all day, too. And that doesn't bother me when I get back home.


----------



## El Bastardo

I work part time at a ball bearing emporium.


----------



## ffhounddog

I work for DHS and before that I was a Contractor for a company that people do not like but there is a Video Game about us. I am also a Civil Affairs Officer in the Army Reserve.

I just like pissing off liberals and my bosses for cutting spending on stuff that is not needed. Now Flying, Skydiving, Scuba, and shooting things is required for any Texan.


----------



## ajamesc55

F-16 Crew Chief (mechanic) in the Air Force.


----------



## yraith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkisian*
> 
> Rigger over here, good fun and good money. Get to work with cranes and outdoors all day. Helps make me not feel so bad about spending all my other time inside gaming etc


I learned rigging while taking classes for commercial diving.. It is a lot of fun.


----------



## hawker

I work as a technical engineer at one of the biggest Computer hardware stores in The Netherlands. Get to "play" with pretty much all kind of hardware components people bring in. It's mostly fixing people's computers and testing all kind of components. It varies from graphicscards to printers and Processors to Routers. It's great to work with computer hardware all day, test em, bench em etc. For example I've used and tested one of OCZ's Z-drives like 2 years ago ( The 2 terabyte PCI-E SSD's priced at 4k Euros ), the Asus Mars, Ares and Ares II.


----------



## Fatman811

I'm pretty sure that would be my dream job!


----------



## Asiqduah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker*
> 
> I work as a technical engineer at one of the biggest Computer hardware stores in The Netherlands. Get to "play" with pretty much all kind of hardware components people bring in. It's mostly fixing people's computers and testing all kind of components. It varies from graphicscards to printers and Processors to Routers. It's great to work with computer hardware all day, test em, bench em etc. For example I've used and tested one of OCZ's Z-drives like 2 years ago ( The 2 terabyte PCI-E SSD's priced at 4k Euros ), the Asus Mars, Ares and Ares II.


I hate you right now.... Don't even speak to me.....


----------



## Quesoblanco

Communications for the US Army!


----------



## Strickt

Im the East Coast Agent Support Director for a major Data Security Company. I manage 30+ outside agents.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> Im the East Coast Agent Support Director for a major Data Security Company. I manage 30+ outside agents.


From San Diego?


----------



## Asiqduah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> From San Diego?


^

He's a Duckie


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> From San Diego?


Ya from San Diego


----------



## Downfall67

Inbound Technical Support for Windows 8 customers. It's a lot more fun than it sounds!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downfall67*
> 
> Inbound Technical Support for Windows 8 customers. It's a lot more fun than it sounds!


You must get a lot of:

"So...how do I shut this thing off?"

And "Where's the damn start button!"


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You must get a lot of:
> 
> "So...how do I shut this thing off?"
> 
> And "Where's the damn start button!"


Probably "Where is the dam desktop" and after that "Where is the start button and how do I get to My drive"
At least they can't ask difficult questions as the side of the OS that people are forced to use is simplified for a 5 yo yet doesn't work at all just like a 5 yo.


----------



## ervhamzz213

wow!! i'm too envious with those guys who have computer related jobs.







i work for a small company only 7 of us and we fix and make conveyors and everything that is metal. loved seeing new cars in nissan but probably hated it when we're located in a very old conveyor, all you see is damn burnt grease!!! i get good salary from my work, ¥12,000/120$ a day. i teach english as part time and i could make ¥3000 just talking to random japanese guys/gals per hour.


----------



## hawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> wow!! i'm too envious with those guys who have computer related jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i work for a small company only 7 of us and we fix and make conveyors and everything that is metal. loved seeing new cars in nissan but probably hated it when we're located in a very old conveyor, all you see is damn burnt grease!!! i get good salary from my work, ¥12,000/120$ a day. i teach english as part time and i could make ¥3000 just talking to random japanese guys/gals per hour.


Although I love my "computer related" job, I earn half of your salary







Thats the only downside for me.


----------



## tinmann

Union Iron worker for Local #397


----------



## Downfall67

I actually get a whole lot of that. I had one customer who called up and said he was running both Windows 7, and Windows 8. I thought, wow, he can dual boot, nice! Turns out 'Windows 7' was the Desktop, and Windows 8 was the tiles. -___-

Some people are frustrating. Pay is really good though, compared to some of the jobs that I was doing before. Earning around $26 USD per hour.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downfall67*
> 
> I actually get a whole lot of that. I had one customer who called up and said he was running both Windows 7, and Windows 8. I thought, wow, he can dual boot, nice! Turns out 'Windows 7' was the Desktop, and Windows 8 was the tiles. -___-
> 
> Some people are frustrating. Pay is really good though, compared to some of the jobs that I was doing before. Earning around $26 USD per hour.


I would back MS' failure for 26 dollar an hour too that is almost double what I currently make.


----------



## Asiqduah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downfall67*
> 
> I actually get a whole lot of that. I had one customer who called up and said he was running both Windows 7, and Windows 8. I thought, wow, he can dual boot, nice! Turns out 'Windows 7' was the Desktop, and Windows 8 was the tiles. -___-
> 
> Some people are frustrating. Pay is really good though, compared to some of the jobs that I was doing before. Earning around $26 USD per hour.


Yea customers aren't always the brightest. I've been in customer service for roughly 8 years now, spanning from entry level to corporate level..... all the same levels of stupid. You'd think a degree would matter with that, but no..... no it doesn't. I had a person throwing their Stanford degree in my face while yelling at me to replace the drum in her dryer..... Problem was she stuck a 23 pound turkey in it to thaw it out.... in her dryer....


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiqduah*
> 
> Yea customers aren't always the brightest. I've been in customer service for roughly 8 years now, spanning from entry level to corporate level..... all the same levels of stupid. You'd think a degree would matter with that, but no..... no it doesn't. I had a person throwing their Stanford degree in my face while yelling at me to replace the drum in her dryer..... Problem was she stuck a 23 pound turkey in it to thaw it out.... in her dryer....


Well I know what the problem was with her diploma Stanford wants a high graduation rate instead of dropouts we actually see it over here a lot but that is not how it should work.
It should be a grade that can't be shovelled with high standards especially since our economy is largely dependent on knowledge.


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> i used to work here:
> 
> Macagua damp - Venezuela
> 
> 
> now i work here:
> Caruachi damp - Venezuela


Those pictures... just wow. It really shows the power of water, amazing.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downfall67*
> 
> I actually get a whole lot of that. I had one customer who called up and said he was running both Windows 7, and Windows 8. I thought, wow, he can dual boot, nice! Turns out 'Windows 7' was the Desktop, and Windows 8 was the tiles. -___-
> 
> Some people are frustrating. Pay is really good though, compared to some of the jobs that I was doing before. Earning around $26 USD per hour.


Yeah I'm in the same boat. I deal with a lot of garbage at my work, but it pays about the same as yours. And really it's not that bad--I am at work right now after all, lol.

Definitely not what I thought I'd end up doing, but the money is good and I have lots of opportunities for advancement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well I know what the problem was with her diploma Stanford wants a high graduation rate instead of dropouts we actually see it over here a lot but that is not how it should work.
> It should be a grade that can't be shovelled with high standards especially since our economy is largely dependent on knowledge.


I can't speak for Stanford, but that's not how most Universities in Canada work.

They don't really care if people fail once they're in, they just want to get people in the door.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiqduah*
> 
> Yea customers aren't always the brightest. I've been in customer service for roughly 8 years now, spanning from entry level to corporate level..... all the same levels of stupid. You'd think a degree would matter with that, but no..... no it doesn't. I had a person throwing their Stanford degree in my face while yelling at me to replace the drum in her dryer..... Problem was she stuck a 23 pound turkey in it to thaw it out.... in her dryer....


You should keep a running log on craziest CS stories haha.
Yeah street smarts (home smarts? lmao) are independent of degrees anyway


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiqduah*
> 
> Yea customers aren't always the brightest. I've been in customer service for roughly 8 years now, spanning from entry level to corporate level..... all the same levels of stupid. You'd think a degree would matter with that, but no..... no it doesn't. I had a person throwing their Stanford degree in my face while yelling at me to replace the drum in her dryer..... Problem was she stuck a 23 pound turkey in it to thaw it out.... in her dryer....


If you ever talk to my mom you will want to quit your job. I am an IT technician and she asks me for help every day. The ads on the side of Facebook that infect your computer with viruses if you open and then download what they offer? Ya, I take those off every day. She asks me how to shut down her computer every once in a while as well (not as commonly as her asking me how to turn it on.) She can't go from one computer to the next without having to learn everything again, and then the next day she starts crying when she can't figure it out. I tell her just because the hardware is different and it isn't in the same computer case as hers it is basically the same thing. I built my HTPC so that my parents could figure it out. My dad, who cannot use the computer for anything much other than solitaire and to check the weather has it better figured out than my mom.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

All you people working with computers make me jealous. I should have gotten a degree in CS or something more tech related. Doing something that you are interested in is much less of a chore than doing something you really don't care about. Rather than getting a degree in what I like, I went for a chemical engineering degree. Now, I design reactors and chemical plants, stare at P&ID drawings and diagrams. At least it pays $35 an hour.


----------



## Sad

I work at Hewlett Packard, i am server tech, i configure servers, switches, RCM's and build servers from time to time i get to see a lot new stuff in the works while i'm working at HP.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> All you people working with computers make me jealous. I should have gotten a degree in CS or something more tech related. Doing something that you are interested in is much less of a chore than doing something you really don't care about. Rather than getting a degree in what I like, I went for a chemical engineering degree. Now, I design reactors and chemical plants, stare at P&ID drawings and diagrams. At least it pays $35 an hour.


You'd do well where I live / work.

It's nickname is Chemical Valley. Massive Petro-Chemical industry here.

I work in the valley in a dry ice plant.


----------



## pakaste

I'm a student, and when I have time I work at an alcohol warehouse collecting orders, and taking them to where they are shipped.
Really not all that interesting, but has a decent pay I suppose.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> All you people working with computers make me jealous. I should have gotten a degree in CS or something more tech related. Doing something that you are interested in is much less of a chore than doing something you really don't care about. Rather than getting a degree in what I like, I went for a chemical engineering degree. Now, I design reactors and chemical plants, stare at P&ID drawings and diagrams. At least it pays $35 an hour.


Hope my Phsysics degree yields something good best thing would be to get my Propedeuse then switch to TU university a job at ASML would be a dream but you have to be the best of the best to get there.
I've my work cut out for me


----------



## Philly27

Recent Grad(Electronics & Computer Engineering) now Electronics Sales Engineer and ARNG Signal Officer







There is a pretty wide gap in job types here.


----------



## esp42089

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Hope my Phsysics degree yields something good best thing would be to get my Propedeuse then switch to TU university a job at ASML would be a dream but you have to be the best of the best to get there.
> I've my work cut out for me


I have a degree in Engineering Physics, which helped applying for engineering jobs. With just physics a lot of employers will say you aren't qualified for engineering. R&D companies is where it is at for physicists.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

im a sandwich artist at subway...........


----------



## cptnighthawk666

and i work part time as a senior infrastructure architect for N.A.S.A.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i'm a dumpling tester.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Freelance penguin sharpener


----------



## bigredishott

I am a PCA. It's a boring job thats rotting my brain and the money sucks! Before this I work at an auction and had to deal with idiot truck drivers all day. (not stereo typing some are cool and smart, most idiots) They would constantly do things like this.




That M312 was brand new!! and he broke some hydraulic lines.







That was what I showed up to work to find. he tried to unload it in the dark. Was using a backhoe to hold up the wheel.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i work for obama.


----------



## amay200

Deli Manager


----------



## Djask

I'm 13, don't really have a job.







I hope to do something to do with ICT or Business, as I am interested in these things.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voluntary*
> 
> I assemble 500lb-2000lb bombs, AIM 9X missle's, and 20mm ammunition for F-16's in Italy, for the US air force.
> 
> I.Y.A.A.Y.A.S.


hmmm recon you cood thow some net books in them


----------



## Asiqduah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> I am a PCA. It's a boring job thats rotting my brain and the money sucks! Before this I work at an auction and had to deal with idiot truck drivers all day. (not stereo typing some are cool and smart, most idiots) They would constantly do things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That M312 was brand new!! and he broke some hydraulic lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was what I showed up to work to find. he tried to unload it in the dark. Was using a backhoe to hold up the wheel.


Yea I drove a truck for a bit.... You're right, most of the other drivers I worked with or ran across weren't the brightest in the box. My teacher did have a degree in Mechanical Engineering though and drove a truck for 30 years. He started driving to pay off his student loans because he couldn't find a job in engineering right away, he loved it, and just kept doing it.


----------



## selk22

Currently unemployed in California.. Coming from working 2-3 jobs at a time back in Texas, the job market for regular student jobs here is rather tough. Without college experience even very competent people I know are having issues finding regular jobs. Hopefully things turn around again


----------



## 86JR

I sell coke.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86JR*
> 
> I sell coke.


I'm on to you Mr. Vending Machine!!


----------



## cr4p

Software Developer. A little on the buy and sell business.


----------



## The-racer

Throttle engineer @ MtM racing in the european superstock 600 series.
Just returned from silverstone


----------



## goodman1280

hi guys im new so i guess i leave a note here









im from indonesia,20 something years old guy.. currently managing and helping a family business...

nice to meet you


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodman1280*
> 
> hi guys im new so i guess i leave a note here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im from indonesia,20 something years old guy.. currently managing and helping a family business...
> 
> nice to meet you


Welcome to OCN.







I'm indonesian too ~ ( although I've lived in the US for more than half of my life ) XD


----------



## goodman1280

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Welcome to OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm indonesian too ~ ( although I've lived in the US for more than half of my life ) XD


halo









senengnya bs ketemu indonesian speaking member here


----------



## Blindrage606

Graduate student, and an LSAT/economics tutor at a local center. Not much, but I what I do have is due to frugality.


----------



## Shea2152

Staples computer tech. I'm only 19 so I wouldn't call it what I do " for a living. " But it is my job, and I do enjoy it!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> Staples computer tech. I'm only 19 so I wouldn't call it what I do " for a living. " But it is my job, and I do enjoy it!


I did that for a few years. It was a decent highschool/college job


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Currently working as 'Facilities Manager' at a distribution facility for locally grown produce while studying Computer Science at the local college.
Definitely not what I hope to do for the rest of my career, but I do enjoy my job. Then again, I'm only 20, so I'm not doing to bad.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

I do nothing.









But I already have two universities, university of law (lawyer) and computer science (I do not know the name you give to this).


----------



## Tugz

Telecommunications in Canada as a client facilitator\phone technician.


----------



## Eatfoodnow

18, just about to start studying CS at OSU this fall. I work from home for a company that designs/sells a software suite for steel fabricators. I'm starting out (I started a few weeks ago) just doing support for customers, though once I've gotten through some programming courses I'll be moving up to actually doing something









The lead developer says that once I'm through data structures, I can start adding my input to discussions about the software, so I'm very excited for that.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

I just got a new job a few months ago. Figuring out how much rebar goes into buildings and structures. Then drawing it out on a computer via CAD like software for someone to place it. Been doing that and estimating.


----------



## Silviastud

SPY Radar Tech in the US Navy


----------



## ice-dragoon25

i'm currently studying Business Administration in IT at the university, and working at the Ministry of Education!


----------



## TheReciever

I currently just became a Network Technician for Domain and application support for affiliated bank. I got to say, there is nothing quite like being able to make the first step into the industry with an IT group that is willing to show you the ropes, its like a dream job. Its thanks to OCN that I was able to make that journey as well lol


----------



## LazyMongrel

I'm only 15, but I work part time with my dad in our small computer repair business. I get paid in upgrades for my Gaming rig every week or two depending on how expensive the part. I enjoy it a lot.

Cost price computer parts are awesome too.


----------



## t00sl0w

started working with the development group running the rollouts for the software we use where i work...pretty fun, alpha Q/A and testing type stuff. we use an active dev version of the databases and other tools, nifty nifty.


----------



## Desolator4u

Live Chat Technical Support agent for ASUS notebooks, netbooks, tablets, pe-built desktops and all in one pc's.


----------



## 5tormyweather

I work at Walmart







kinda feel embarrassed now...


----------



## Djask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazyMongrel*
> 
> I'm only 15, but I work part time with my dad in our small computer repair business. I get paid in upgrades for my Gaming rig every week or two depending on how expensive the part. I enjoy it a lot.
> 
> Cost price computer parts are awesome too.


Shame prices are so expensive here. Especially the PSUs


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5tormyweather*
> 
> I work at Walmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda feel embarrassed now...


A job is a job no matter what you do. I went from being oil field trash to working at McDonald's to being an automation engineer. Anything can happen.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> A job is a job no matter what you do. I went from being oil field trash to working at McDonald's to being an automation engineer. Anything can happen.


The gif in your avatar is awesome. I just sat here watching the whole thing, lol.

Also, listen to what Fatman said Stormy!

A job is a job, and if you're happy where you're at, then there is nothing wrong with that!
My sister is content working at a coffee shop / restaurant and enjoys her life. She lives a ten minute walk from work, enjoys who she works with, and lives downtown. Sure she doesn't make much, but she's happy--and that's what matters.

However, If you're not content, then get looking for jobs and put yourself out there. If you don't get the job you wanted, figure out what lack of skills/education/experience made you miss out on the job--then go and try to get those things. Worst thing that will happen is you better yourself


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The gif in your avatar is awesome. I just sat here watching the whole thing, lol.
> 
> Also, listen to what Fatman said Stormy!
> 
> A job is a job, and if you're happy where you're at, then there is nothing wrong with that!
> My sister is content working at a coffee shop / restaurant and enjoys her life. She lives a ten minute walk from work, enjoys who she works with, and lives downtown. Sure she doesn't make much, but she's happy--and that's what matters.
> 
> However, If you're not content, then get looking for jobs and put yourself out there. If you don't get the job you wanted, figure out what lack of skills/education/experience made you miss out on the job--then go and try to get those things. Worst thing that will happen is you better yourself


Thanks!!


----------



## hawkeye071292

I just watched that entire GIF as well. I remember seeing that one a few years ago.

I have an associates in network administration and work for a home healthcare company as the network administrator. December will make 2 years here and I have been out of college 1 year next month.


----------



## Zackotsu

IT admin of a BPO company..nothing much to do once everything is set-up just keep on monitoring..







..to get out of boredom well we watched gif


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> IT admin of a BPO company..nothing much to do once everything is set-up just keep on monitoring..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..to get out of boredom well we watched gif


Some days (like this ENTIRE WEEK) it is so slow I forget I am at work and hate when people actually interrupt me for work stuff.


----------



## quakeas

Medical doctor student here (5th year)


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> IT admin of a BPO company..nothing much to do once everything is set-up just keep on monitoring..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..to get out of boredom well we watched gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some days (like this ENTIRE WEEK) it is so slow I forget I am at work and hate when people actually interrupt me for work stuff.
Click to expand...

Dude! I know, right?


----------



## Lagpirate

I'm 22 and currently working as an independent contractor for a trucking company. I drive a 28 foot box truck for about 6 hours and day doing local deliveries. Mostly deliver for hospitals, Monsanto company, and Pfizer. I honestly love it. I don't really have a boss and I can work as much or as little as I want. It pays enough for me to have my own house and a couple nice things. Overall, not a bad gig at all. I do tht Monday through Friday and on Friday and Saturday night I cook at a medditerranean restaurant for extra cash.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Dude! I know, right?


I would rather be moderately busy (maybe 1-3 calls an hour) I have been at work since 8:30 and its almost 10:30 and I have had *one* email to respond to.


----------



## fragamemnon

I had zero, I win.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dsqueaky*
> 
> I work as a Graphic designer and as the only Web Designer for a large government contractor holding company with 27 subsidiary companies.
> My husband is looking for a job so hobbies are currently unaffordable, but we own a house and can afford our expenses.


She is talking about me, that's my wife there lol. I work at a tiny technical support company but i'm soon moving over to be a network technician and getting away from the PEBKAC issues. I'll be working in a dark data center on 12 hour shifts.


----------



## fragamemnon

A data center... Mmmmmmm... nice!


----------



## Asiqduah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I had zero, I win.


lol..... On Friday - Sunday nights I have 0 emails, and 0 calls..... I'm just there because the contract company I work for offered them 24/7 coverage. So I'm loading up a ton of movies and shows on my tablet and I'll enjoy a nice long weekend of catching up on my movies and shows







. I'm an IT Help Desk Analyst (answer help desk calls, run the reports for the IT infrastructure and act as a liaison between my group and the other IT groups) for a very large automobile manufacturer and the plant is closed Friday-Sunday lol. I currently only have my AAS in Technology Management, with my A+, Net+, and Security+ certifications. I'm in school currently pursuing my BS in Computer Information Systems with an emphasis on Business and Management.


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Some days (like this ENTIRE WEEK) it is so slow I forget I am at work and hate when people actually interrupt me for work stuff.


^This!!!


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> ^This!!!


I spoke too soon. I had to move a file cabinet (only guy in an office of women) and I changed a couple of lightbulbs (I'm 6'3)


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I spoke too soon. I had to move a file cabinet (only guy in an office of women) and I changed a couple of lightbulbs (I'm 6'3)


Haha did something similar yesterday. Pallet of equipment came in and had to be moved. Although it was a welcome change of pace.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> Haha did something similar yesterday. Pallet of equipment came in and had to be moved. Although it was a welcome change of pace.


By pallet does that mean you used a forklift?


----------



## razorguy

I'm 25 and work as a combustion technician for an alloy company. It's an ok job and the pay is good but unfortunately I'm not reaping the benefits of it yet because as soon as I turned 18 I decided credit cards were cool and racked a couple big bills up over the next few years before I realized how much I needed to manage my money better; I'm still paying them off on top of my student loans. Once it's all paid off it will be smooth sailing


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorguy*
> 
> I'm 25 and work as a combustion technician for an alloy company. It's an ok job and the pay is good but unfortunately I'm not reaping the benefits of it yet because as soon as I turned 18 I decided credit cards were cool and racked a couple big bills up over the next few years before I realized how much I needed to manage my money better; I'm still paying them off on top of my student loans. Once it's all paid off it will be smooth sailing


Sorry to ask, but what is a combustion technician? What exactly do you do?


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> By pallet does that mean you used a forklift?


No its was a delivery on a pallet jack that came to me to our front door. POS equipment for my dev team.


----------



## dogbiscuit

I got sacked from my penguin sharpening job yesterday, now I comb teh eyebrows of goats at luxury organic goat milk farms. Teh organic luxury goats have teh most unkempt teh eyebrowses of any of teh beasts of teh field.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I used to drive a forklift regularly when I was on the floor.

I drove it again for the first time in 5 months or so and man does it screw with you.

Especially since I drive a manual transmission car and the clutch on the forklift is *very* different.

It acts as a brake, as well as letting you use the accelerator to boost the forklift when lifting/lowering/moving side to side.

I know all this, but it's crazy how automatic muscle memory takes over. Almost dumped a few bins









Doesn't help when the gear shift (forward/neutral/reverse) is in the same spot and looks like the stick for your turn signal on a car.

I used to be able to fly on that thing, it's funny how fast you can forget.


----------



## Seid Dark

I work at the local library part-time. It's not high paying job but I guess it's better than sitting home unemployed (too much experience of that). There's not much money left after rent but still managed to fulfill my dream and bought GTX 780. Had to pretty much eat macaroni and other cheap foods for rest of the month though.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I work at the local library part-time. It's not high paying job but I guess it's better than sitting home unemployed (too much experience of that). There's not much money left after rent but still managed to fulfill my dream and bought GTX 780. Had to pretty much eat macaroni and other cheap foods for rest of the month though.


Its totally worth cheaping out on other things for computer parts. Oh first world problems "I had to eat on the cheap to buy a super expensive graphics card" not "I couldnt eat today because I have no food"


----------



## kennah

Or do what I did and take over a year to finish your build







(first part for my Splash was purchased in August of 2012, now just a pump and two rads away from 'done')


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

i work in the medical field..............i work with children who can not eat orally either due to a handicap, or due to some GI tract issue. therefore i set them up on feeding pumps that do all the feeding for them basically, through feeding tubes either through their nose or through whats called a mick-key button or a mini button thats surgically placed in their abdomen. its a crap paying job, but i get to meet a TON of great kids........and the best part is my son is on a feeding pump so i get to help him out daily!!


----------



## yraith

#firstworldproblem If I didn't have such a large cell phone bill, I could be buying computer parts


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Its totally worth cheaping out on other things for computer parts. Oh first world problems "I had to eat on the cheap to buy a super expensive graphics card" not "I couldnt eat today because I have no food"


First world problems... if only I were on welfare I could afford awesome computer parts. (Disclaimer: This dig is aimed at people who use welfare as a way of life, and is not in any way, shape or form belittling those who genuinely need state or federal aid. Thank you)









:Edit: I spend about an hour a day mindlessly staring at my gif lol


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> First world problems... if only I were on welfare I could afford awesome computer parts. (Disclaimer: This dig is aimed at people who use welfare as a way of life, and is not in any way, shape or form belittling those who genuinely need state or federal aid. Thank you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Edit: I spend about an hour a day mindlessly staring at my gif lol


Well, this is a thread to say what you do for a living, not what you dont do xD

But there are plenty of people who need welfare. I think disability is way more important, but if you paid your taxes for years and years and need unemployment that is understandable as well.

Disability > unemployment > Welfare (IMO)


----------



## General121

Student. But hoping to go to college/uni for Comp Sci. Though debating whether to go some networking route, or programming. Granted, I dont know what major is for networking.

Decisions decisions. Senior in High School with like no idea what to do almost between networking and comp sci. Though I do enjoy internet-related stuff better, I took a cisco class at my school this past year and wasnt the greatest yet wasnt horrible.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Well, this is a thread to say what you do for a living, not what you dont do xD
> 
> But there are plenty of people who need welfare. I think disability is way more important, but if you paid your taxes for years and years and need unemployment that is understandable as well.
> 
> Disability > unemployment > Welfare (IMO)


Did you read my disclaimer?


----------



## pokerapar88

I do consortia management for a living. Mostly managing other people's money. Want to do something related to computer electronics (have been disecting pcs since I was 8ys old) but the business chances right now are below 0 and appart from having a lot of competition, there's an importing crysis in the country which leads to the lack of products arriving at the stores. But if this is sorted our soon I plan on starting my own PC business.


----------



## apott05

I am a Toyota part specialist for a large Toyota dealership. I spend half of my day actually working and the rest of the day trying to act busy. Since i have joined here I will prolly spend plenty of time browsing around. Im always up for learning new stuff.


----------



## Methos07

Still a network admin, but for a different company now. A.A.S. degree and a handful of certifications coupled with about three years of net admin experience previously got my foot in the door as net admin for a public company. Went from managing all Windows servers to about half and half Windows/Linux. It's been fun to diversify my skills. Going from a private company to a public company subjected to Sarbanes-Oxley is a big difference in the IT world.


----------



## sniperpowa

Im a service operator in the oilfield I fix valves and Blowout preventers installations hydraulic equipment. I work on blowouts and well control situations also it can be a dangerous job but pays well.


----------



## maestro0428

I teach art at an elementary school (kindergarten and 1st). I have been doing that over ten years. Its my main career for now. I also own/operate JAllen Labs, LLC, a workstation PC company. I have only been doing that for a bit over a year. Both gigs are fun and rewarding and I plan to do them both for some time yet. I occasionally write for www.lowendmac.com also. That is starting to go away as there are no longer any Macs in my house.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Still a network admin, but for a different company now. A.A.S. degree and a handful of certifications coupled with about three years of net admin experience previously got my foot in the door as net admin for a public company. Went from managing all Windows servers to about half and half Windows/Linux. It's been fun to diversify my skills. Going from a private company to a public company subjected to Sarbanes-Oxley is a big difference in the IT world.


Yeah SOX sucks. My company just went private but we still comply simply because it'll be easier once they decide to go back to public.


----------



## froobles

I'm an Electrical Engineer working at a semiconductor company. I provide applications support for customers using our parts.


----------



## iPatch

Student/labrat ^^
Gunning for a neurology degree.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Still a network admin, but for a different company now. A.A.S. degree and a handful of certifications coupled with about three years of net admin experience previously got my foot in the door as net admin for a public company. Went from managing all Windows servers to about half and half Windows/Linux. It's been fun to diversify my skills. Going from a private company to a public company subjected to Sarbanes-Oxley is a big difference in the IT world.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah SOX sucks. My company just went private but we still comply simply because it'll be easier once they decide to go back to public.
Click to expand...

I prefer regularly and predictability as best as I can control in my department, so naturally I've become quite fond of SOX. My last place was a nightmare because I came into everything being done off the top of a person's head and different servers set up by different people with different skillsets. Nothing like 300GB of free space on a fixed domain server .vhd "just in case", yet we have SAN space issues. Fun stuff. I like my new job


----------



## LatinLover

*Director of affairs without importance.*


----------



## demoralized

Simply a welder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Special_K

Appliance Delivery guy. You buy an appliance, I get it into your house and hooked up.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Special_K*
> 
> Appliance Delivery guy. You buy an appliance, I get it into your house and hooked up.


I expect you to be the man delivering my washing machine tomorrow then


----------



## boringboy

I am a researcher in materials science and metallurgy. I develop simulation software (written in C++, sometimes Matlab/Octave) that help us understand micromechanics of metals.


----------



## cr4p

Guess I'm not alone who makes very little but still have budget for a great rig.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Guess I'm not alone who makes very little but still have budget for a great rig.


My salary converted in Euro = €350.


----------



## jakethesnake438

Full time computer science student.
The rest of the time i'm programming for $15NZ an hour..... :'(


----------



## Ehpik

I'm in the USAF.

Everything else is classified.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> First world problems... if only I were on welfare I could afford awesome computer parts. (Disclaimer: This dig is aimed at people who use welfare as a way of life, and is not in any way, shape or form belittling those who genuinely need state or federal aid. Thank you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Edit: I spend about an hour a day mindlessly staring at my gif lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Well, this is a thread to say what you do for a living, not what you dont do xD
> 
> But there are plenty of people who need welfare. I think disability is way more important, but if you paid your taxes for years and years and need unemployment that is understandable as well.
> 
> Disability > unemployment > Welfare (IMO)


I think what he's saying is that he has a problem with people on welfare unnecessarily.

A co-worker has a scumbag cousin like this. Her and her husband are on welfare, but they have brand-new leather furniture, a big plasma, etc. They got in trouble for having too much money saved up so the solution was to keep spending. They are currently planning on going on a cruise...

It's ridiculous. It's sad that the system sometimes fails to provide for those who need it yet people who don't find way to take advantage.

And back on topic (even though I posted it a while back) I'm a Production Planner for a dry ice plant. Planning on taking some online college courses in CPET (Chemical Production Engineering Technology) so it will help my chances in getting into the same companies nearby air-separation plant as a Process Operator.


----------



## ncrane83

I drive for a living. It has some interesting days. Especially when I was driving a cab and working on a Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncrane83*
> 
> I drive for a living. It has some interesting days. Especially when I was driving a cab and working on a Friday or Saturday night.


Are you the taxi cab confession guy?!?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> A co-worker has a scumbag cousin like this. Her and her husband are on welfare, but they have brand-new leather furniture, a big plasma, etc. They got in trouble for having too much money saved up so the solution was to keep spending. They are currently planning on going on a cruise...
> 
> It's ridiculous. It's sad that the system sometimes fails to provide for those who need it yet people who don't find way to take advantage.


It's more than sad, it's maddening.


----------



## justinnn

My best friend's in the Air Force, too.
I'm a barista! Majoring in chemistry at university.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> I'm in the USAF.
> 
> Everything else is classified.


Are you an officer?

Thought about going into the Air Force if I couldn't find a job.

I'm a Manufacturing Engineer.. I make (cnc machining mostly) and design (using nx and all the fun stuff) parts for the military and aerospace industry.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Automotive Tech. pretty much work on nearly anything with wheels, lol.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Maan I wish I could get disability. I need it. But our government is messed up when it comes to people getting disability. to be frank you need a lawyer to even have a chance and to be more frank I am broke as a joke
But I, I am just a humble indoor organic farmer(i put more money into my pc than back into my farm though... enough money for an awesome PC though
Oh and can't forget maxing out a few high interest credit cards

I guess I am some sort of modern day I grow alternative medicinal herbs for people that don't like pharmaceuticals.

I swear it's nothing illegal. Not in this state atleast


----------



## TheKrimsonChin

I swear some of them win lotteries for a living..


----------



## Thunderclap

Haven't posted for quite a while in here, so...

I study as a student in an IT University for my bachelor's degree in "Telecommunications engineering" and am halfway done with it, but still quite a bit to go. I also work part-time at a big computer distributor company which does selling/repairing/distributing PC and PC related tech in the region. On the other hand in my free time I must say I'm a really big car junkie, always seem to be tinkering with something that has four wheels or something that is closely related to that kinda stuff. From time to time I also race at local tracks in open events, either drag racing or taking part in time attack events. Does me a really great job for stress relieving and freeing up my mind.


----------



## w8tdstrgecube

Hello, new member here! Seemed like the first relevant place to post.

I'm a petroleum engineer working out of Oklahoma.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w8tdstrgecube*
> 
> Hello, new member here! Seemed like the first relevant place to post.
> 
> I'm a petroleum engineer working out of Oklahoma.


Welcome to OCN


----------



## Sydfrey24

Hi From the Philippines,

This is my very first post in this nice forum. I am just a fellow employee, working at a Big retail industry as an ICT(Information Communication Technology), well my specialties are hardware and software stuffs. I'm quite good in managing POS(Point of Sale System) and software MMS(Merchandise Management System) and WinDSS from JDA Software Services, I am also a DELL certified desktop technician.









Aside from these hard earned skills, I enjoy road cycling and following Pro Tour races. I joined this forum to further expand my knowledge in latest technologies. Wow Its like writing a novel. lolz


----------



## Jared2608

Welcome to both new members. I haven't posted here for a while, I'm Systems Engineer for an IT Support company here. Currently preparing to write my MCITP: Enterprise Administrator exams.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Hi From the Philippines,
> 
> This is my very first post in this nice forum. I am just a fellow employee, working at a Big retail industry as an ICT(Information Communication Technology), well my specialties are hardware and software stuffs. I'm quite good in managing POS(Point of Sale System) and software MMS(Merchandise Management System) and WinDSS from JDA Software Services, I am also a DELL certified desktop technician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from these hard earned skills, I enjoy road cycling and following Pro Tour races. I joined this forum to further expand my knowledge in latest technologies. Wow Its like writing a novel. lolz


Pare good to have you on the forum welcome


----------



## fleetfeather

Ex-Multimedia Design student. Decided to change because the course was rubbish (2nd year course: "let's learn how to add text in Photoshop" sigh...)

Studying final year of Psychology now. Social Psychology and Organisational Psychology in particular are really interesting. Intending to take my Psych degree and combine it with a MBA. Would love to work in a community rep / marketing position for a gaming / software / hardware company someday.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Pare good to have you on the forum welcome


I knew it, maraming pinoy dito, hindi?

Good to see a "kababayan" in this side of the web. Nice to meet you Pre.


----------



## Buttsy

So many different people here from all walks of life. Its actually really refreshing knowing there are plenty of people out there who don't necessarily work in the IT sector but are enthusiasts as well.

I myself am a Butcher, working in Newcastle NSW Australia. Would love to have worked in IT but esp around here its such a saturated field. Plus I enjoy being an enthusiast as a hobby.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Got hired at a local Radio Shack dealers doing sales and computer repairs.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with that! Unless they are your own! That would be kinda creepy.
> 
> So many different people here from all walks of life. Its actually really refreshing knowing there are plenty of people out there who don't necessarily work in the IT sector but are enthusiasts as well.
> 
> I myself am a Butcher, working in Newcastle NSW Australia. Would love to have worked in IT but esp around here its such a saturated field. Plus I enjoy being an enthusiast as a hobby.


you could butcher a few IT ppl for a living. work 2 jobs but don't kill yourself..


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> you could butcher a few IT ppl for a living. work 2 jobs but don't kill yourself..


Ha Ha lol! Hmmm could be an interesting idea! Hell no, there will be no 2 jobs for me, I already work 60 - 67 hours a week. The wife would kill me if I spent anymore time away from home.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Ha Ha lol! Hmmm could be an interesting idea! Hell no, there will be no 2 jobs for me, I already work 60 - 67 hours a week. The wife would kill me if I spent anymore time away from home.


I know that feeling as working as an automotive tech, let alone in the IT world. Other have thought about going back to school to finish my graphics design major along w/ an associates in IT


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Got hired at a local Radio Shack dealers doing sales and computer repairs.


That's cool! I like the Radioshack pro cycling team.


----------



## northbayvallejo

I build T-Mobile 1900 UMTS + 2100 LTE, and 700/2100 ATT LTE networks.

I buildz teh netwurkzz


----------



## Nomad692000

Disabled Veteran, so I keep busy with the kids and grandkids and my dogs


----------



## KonaJoe

I'm a hybrid service tech. I fix basically anything to do with printers, plotters & copiers, POS systems, digital surveillance & security systems, electronic cash registers, computers,.. I also do a lot of network setup, diagnosis, and configuration for multi-function print/scan/fax devices, specifically Kyocera-Mita TaskAlpha series of copiers. I also program POS systems and time/payroll management systems. I also repair Fellowes, MBM, and GBC shredders and Martin-Yale folding machines from time to time.


----------



## Milamber

I'm a disco championship referee. :what:

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ignitius

I'm an IT newbie, coming from the culinary field. Also, I bartender on occasion for monies.


----------



## AbidingDude

Im on workman's compensation for a year because I broke my pelvis 5-ish months ago at work
Hurts like you would not believe but its sweet getting paid to sit on ass and play games all day


----------



## ChronoBodi

i'm a film student at Five Town College, but in my off-time i do video contracts for several organizations, like museums for example.

Here's one of my works:




And youtube gives me about $100 a month, give or take.

And this... battle rap videos. Syncing all the angles correctly is a pain in the buttocks, considering that all angles besides the front angle had NO audio. so i had to lipsync the audio as well.




Yea that's Loaded Lux, supposed to be some famous battle rapper.

So, i do have a legit excuse for the 3930k, actually needing all its cores to render these videos as fast as possible.


----------



## 364958

Bitcoin Entrepreneur and Freelance Network Security Consultant.
To be honest, I live to work.


----------



## Lumo841

This is what I'm up to nowadays (my job)

:


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i'm a film student at Five Town College, but in my off-time i do video contracts for several organizations, like museums for example.
> 
> Here's one of my works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And youtube gives me about $100 a month, give or take.*
> 
> And this... battle rap videos. Syncing all the angles correctly is a pain in the buttocks, considering that all angles besides the front angle had NO audio. so i had to lipsync the audio as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that's Loaded Lux, supposed to be some famous battle rapper.
> 
> So, i do have a legit excuse for the 3930k, actually needing all its cores to render these videos as fast as possible.


I don't care about rap. But your work really kicked some ass. Keep it up.








Did they hire you to create videos for them or some 3rd party company?


----------



## Azusachan

I have always wondered how people afford quad titans








And I basically don't do anything


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> I don't care about rap. But your work really kicked some ass. Keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they hire you to create videos for them or some 3rd party company?


nah, just different gigs here and there, random stuff. Which explains me doing videos about trains and rappers.

Yea i don't care about rap myself, but they do expect a quality of editing out of you, so that's what i have to do.

Ironic thing is, the professional-looking Train video will never get the 270,000+ views of my Borderlands 2 videos, which i consider to be utter crap... i made those because i was bored. The audience of Youtube is weird.


----------



## haha216

IT... i friggin' hate computers!!!


----------



## VinhDiezel

I'm a soldier in the US Army, currently deployed.


----------



## ACM

Part time working at Best Buy, YouTuber, Auto Detail, PC Builder (Last 3 are stuff I do on my own).


----------



## dman811

Currently I am an unemployed high school student again. Laid off of my network tech job a while ago, just didn't bother to post that here until now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VinhDiezel*
> 
> I'm a soldier in the US Army, currently deployed.


Your processor is one down from mine, and my graphics card is one down from yours... strange stuff right there.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> nah, just different gigs here and there, random stuff. Which explains me doing videos about trains and rappers.
> 
> Yea i don't care about rap myself, but they do expect a quality of editing out of you, so that's what i have to do.
> 
> Ironic thing is, the professional-looking Train video will never get the 270,000+ views of my Borderlands 2 videos, which i consider to be utter crap... i made those because i was bored. The audience of Youtube is weird.


Aside from quality editing juicing out of you, I expect they pay more?









Yep, I agree. Youtube has the most weirdest people ever online. Well, it just shows that there are a lot of gamer than professionals.


----------



## USFORCES

Play about 9 months out of the year and work 3 sometimes 4 months at a couple different nuclear plants during refueling, I go back 03/10/14 it's a rough life someone's got to do it.


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Your processor is one down from mine, and my graphics card is one down from yours... strange stuff right there.


That is some pure witchcraft


----------



## AtomTM

Am a student, gamer and a freelance graphics designer... Hoping to save enough for a rig of my dreams.


----------



## milkychipz

Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon


Awesome perhaps you could lop off half of my nose. I have plenty of it to go around.

I work in venture capital here in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Aside from quality editing juicing out of you, I expect they pay more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I agree. Youtube has the most weirdest people ever online. Well, it just shows that there are a lot of gamer than professionals.


I suspected as much. What good is views if they go to the crap videos?

I mean, the more-professional looking videos i made are more likely to go on my resume to impress an potential employer than game videos. That is a fact and nothing will change that.


----------



## sharpshoooter82

Im 16, In high school. I do smartphone repairs, Build computers for people( rarely).

Don't make a lot of money.


----------



## Maximos118

I'm a sound designer


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I suspected as much. What good is views if they go to the crap videos?
> 
> I mean, the more-professional looking videos i made are more likely to go on my resume to impress an potential employer than game videos. That is a fact and nothing will change that.


Well Perhaps, because there's a lot of people around the world who likes to watch crap and nonsens videos? lolz

Indeed, that's a big plus in your portfolio. Maybe someday we'll see your name in the end credits of a box office film.


----------



## deafboy

SDET


----------



## bkal117

Industrial Designer, finishing up with my Senior Thesis project next August after I'm done at my year long internship. I get paid to sketch and 3D model things...


----------



## OpenFerret

British Army for my sins...


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Industrial Designer, finishing up with my Senior Thesis project next August after I'm done at my year long internship. I get paid to sketch and 3D model things...


Me too! Just started my first Junior semester. Co-Op next semester then to Germany for a semester.


----------



## TAr

I take care of suger mamas


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Apple Technician .......Please dont hurt me.


You are mine now.


----------



## timaishu

Paid intern for a small IT company. I don't feel like an intern though and more like a part time employee, but I was hired under the guise of intern. They have me provisioning computers for our clients employees. Basically I set them up to their requirements. I also deal with anything else that needs doing like calling in for RMA's, troubleshooting/fixing issues that could not be fixed over teamviewer. Its not very exciting. But I have my own office and its my own little department, so I guess that is pretty cool.


----------



## AlbinoRhino99

Recent HS grad, going to college for A+ cert. I make pizza and build computers. oya and game it up on my rig


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Industrial Designer, finishing up with my Senior Thesis project next August after I'm done at my year long internship. I get paid to sketch and 3D model things...


What Software do you use?


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> What Software do you use?


As a fellow ID probably Rhino and Solidworks


----------



## flipd

I have the best job ever: I deal drugs and stab people. And I get paid for it. All legal!

What am I?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> What am I?


Nurse.


----------



## flipd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Nurse.


Not quite, but you're in the right direction. We deal drugs more than anything.


----------



## AlbinoRhino99

a doctor


----------



## Hatchet

anesthesiologist


----------



## Purger

AF SATCOM. I love it, honestly. I guess that is why I'm much more into hardware than I am software...


----------



## flipd

I'm a pharmacist. Getting yelled at by people for their insurance problems is what I do for a living! Oh, and I manage people's medication therapies. And give flu shots.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicked x Josh*
> 
> As a fellow ID probably Rhino and Solidworks


My guess was either Solidworks or Inventor


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> Paid intern for a small IT company. I don't feel like an intern though and more like a part time employee, but I was hired under the guise of intern. They have me provisioning computers for our clients employees. Basically I set them up to their requirements. I also deal with anything else that needs doing like calling in for RMA's, troubleshooting/fixing issues that could not be fixed over teamviewer. Its not very exciting. But I have my own office and its my own little department, so I guess that is pretty cool.


Haha that sounds exactly like my first internship. They help though. Helped me get a second with a bit better of a company and stay on FT as a network admin. Experience is experience. Unless they offer you more money I wouldnt stay.


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> What Software do you use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicked x Josh*
> 
> As a fellow ID probably Rhino and Solidworks


I am also on Coop, but am 23, so I'm kinda old to be where I am, but that's what happens when you switch from MEng/EEng.
3D software = Previously Rhino and Solidworks, Pro Engineer WF 4 right now and am learning Autodesk Fusion 360. After using ProE I'll never touch Rhino again, Rhino is the Devil of 3D modeling.

Otherwise hello there fellow ID! Germany sounds awesome. Where are you studying currently???


----------



## Minokitten

I just got out of highschool and am going to be a college freshman this year.


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> I am also on Coop, but am 23, so I'm kinda old to be where I am, but that's what happens when you switch from MEng/EEng.
> 3D software = Previously Rhino and Solidworks, Pro Engineer WF 4 right now and am learning Autodesk Fusion 360. After using ProE I'll never touch Rhino again, Rhino is the Devil of 3D modeling.
> 
> Otherwise hello there fellow ID! Germany sounds awesome. Where are you studying currently???


Wentworth Institute of Technology in Boston, MA


----------



## francisw19

Cool thread!









I'm a Mechanical Engineer doing R&D work.


----------



## marc0053

PhD student in Geotechnical engineering. I do play in the dirt.. a lot








Spend the rest of the time with my wife and this computer.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Male prostitute. Bow-chicka-wow-wow


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minokitten*
> 
> I just got out of highschool and am going to be a college freshman this year.


Best advice I was ever given: Go and say hi to everybody.

Everyone (or nearly) is in the same boat as you when you first start. No one knows too many people, and everyone's nervous and wants to make friends.
This works on girls too









Just go up and introduce yourself to random people. You'll make friends quickly and easily.
--at least within the first 2-4 weeks. After that groups / cliques form.

Also, get friendly with a professor or two. Go to their office hours, ask questions, and get to know them a bit.

If you plan on pursuing past a bachelors you'll often need professor recommendations.

Good luck!


----------



## Minokitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Best advice I was ever given: Go and say hi to everybody.
> 
> Everyone (or nearly) is in the same boat as you when you first start. No one knows too many people, and everyone's nervous and wants to make friends.
> This works on girls too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go up and introduce yourself to random people. You'll make friends quickly and easily.
> --at least within the first 2-4 weeks. After that groups / cliques form.
> 
> Also, get friendly with a professor or two. Go to their office hours, ask questions, and get to know them a bit.
> 
> If you plan on pursuing past a bachelors you'll often need professor recommendations.
> 
> Good luck!


This website is just amazing. I joined yesterday and everyone is just so helpful all the time!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minokitten*
> 
> This website is just amazing. I joined yesterday and everyone is just so helpful all the time!


Well I'm Canadian, so I can't help it. Sorry.









What program are you taking?


----------



## Minokitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well I'm Canadian, so I can't help it. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What program are you taking?











I'm going into architecture. Hopefully I like it


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minokitten*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going into architecture. Hopefully I like it


If not don't stress. I forget the statistic but the vast majority change their major at least once.

Just be prepared to spend a lot of time in the lab! My friends in architecture practically lived there. Similar to engineers.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Best advice I was ever given: Go and say hi to everybody.
> 
> Everyone (or nearly) is in the same boat as you when you first start. No one knows too many people, and everyone's nervous and wants to make friends.
> This works on girls too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go up and introduce yourself to random people. You'll make friends quickly and easily.
> --at least within the first 2-4 weeks. After that groups / cliques form.
> 
> Also, get friendly with a professor or two. Go to their office hours, ask questions, and get to know them a bit.
> 
> If you plan on pursuing past a bachelors you'll often need professor recommendations.
> 
> Good luck!


Absolutely AWESOME advice. I may put it to use next year.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> I am also on Coop, but am 23, so I'm kinda old to be where I am, but that's what happens when you switch from MEng/EEng.
> 3D software = Previously Rhino and Solidworks, Pro Engineer WF 4 right now and am learning Autodesk Fusion 360. After using ProE I'll never touch Rhino again, Rhino is the Devil of 3D modeling.
> 
> Otherwise hello there fellow ID! Germany sounds awesome. Where are you studying currently???


Well ProE got replaced by PTC Creo 2.0. I hated Pro/E when I tried it number of years ago. How do you like it?

Nice, to see more engineers on this site. I'm a Manufacturing Engineer working full time


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Absolutely AWESOME advice. I may put it to use next year.


I was a total loaner, but getting in with a few teachers makes life much easier. A couple of mine I still check in with them after graduation.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Honestly it was the best advice I've received.

It's a little nerve wracking but you have to realize that everyone's in the same boat.

I made friends with two of the hottest girls in my psych class by just going up and introducing myself the first day.








Went on a few dates with one of them too, the other was more of just a study buddy.

Another piece of advice, though this is not always viable / the best option--live in residence first year, if you can.

You just meet so many people--and the people you meet and are living with for a year (since you do so much together) you form really tight bonds with.

Yes there are downsides (noise,distractions, sharing a room, jerks) but just the sheer amount of people I met and the stuff we got up to was the best. Like I've heard lots of people say--"I'm so glad I lived in residence, but I'll never do it again.".

If you can't live in residence, then make friends with people who are and hangout with them / their floor. Don't just hangout with the group of people you know from high school. You'll have a lot more fun and meet a lot more interesting people.

(Sorry for the rant--if you can't tell I'm nostalgia-ing hard







)

*On topic:*

Since I haven't posted this in a while, I'm a production planner at a dry ice plant.

Basically a desk job where I run logistics, do billing, monitor/change/create the production schedules for the guys on the floor, do customs, set up shipments/find quotes--basically a whole lot of random stuff. I do what needs doing.

Pays well and I'm working on moving into an even better position (hopefully within 2 years, if I get it at all)--that's almost double the pay. Wish me luck!


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Well ProE got replaced by PTC Creo 2.0. I hated Pro/E when I tried it number of years ago. How do you like it?
> 
> Nice, to see more engineers on this site. I'm a Manufacturing Engineer working full time


I love it now. Once you learn to use it fully, you realize there isn't anything you can't do with it. It's great because I can just send my files right to the engineers and they can run stress and thermal tests w/ the same software. So it's good for my industry. But there are some newer softwares coming out that I want to try, ProE is just getting so old and the UI is so aged. Manufacturing Engineers hate Industrial Designers! ahhhhh


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Honestly it was the best advice I've received.
> 
> It's a little nerve wracking but you have to realize that everyone's in the same boat.
> 
> *I made friends with two of the hottest girls in my psych class by just going up and introducing myself the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went on a few dates with one of them too, the other was more of just a study buddy.
> *
> 
> Another piece of advice, though this is not always viable / the best option--live in residence first year, if you can.
> 
> You just meet so many people--and the people you meet and are living with for a year (since you do so much together) you form really tight bonds with.
> 
> Yes there are downsides (noise,distractions, sharing a room, jerks) but just the sheer amount of people I met and the stuff we got up to was the best. Like I've heard lots of people say--"I'm so glad I lived in residence, but I'll never do it again.".
> 
> If you can't live in residence, then make friends with people who are and hangout with them / their floor. Don't just hangout with the group of people you know from high school. You'll have a lot more fun and meet a lot more interesting people.
> 
> (Sorry for the rant--if you can't tell I'm nostalgia-ing hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *On topic:*
> 
> Since I haven't posted this in a while, I'm a production planner at a dry ice plant.
> 
> Basically a desk job where I run logistics, do billing, monitor/change/create the production schedules for the guys on the floor, do customs, set up shipments/find quotes--basically a whole lot of random stuff. I do what needs doing.
> 
> Pays well and I'm working on moving into an even better position (hopefully within 2 years, if I get it at all)--that's almost double the pay. Wish me luck!


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> pics or it didnt happen


Haha I don't really keep contact with them anymore but I know I still have at least one on facebook.

I might post a pic or two when I get home.

However, there's another tip--psych classes. Lots of good looking girls in them for some reason.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Haha I don't really keep contact with them anymore but I know I still have at least one on facebook.
> 
> I might post a pic or two when I get home.
> 
> However, there's another tip--psych classes. Lots of good looking girls in them for some reason.


A lot of degrees need those credits for one reason or another. Also, DOES ANYONE ACTUALLY GO TO COLLEGE TO LEARN ANYMORE?

I couldn't care less about meeting people in college to be honest. I went there to learn stuff, get a degree, and leave. I have much more fun hanging out with random people in bars than I ever did just walking around a college and talking to people. Keep in mind, if you go to a lot of bars you may not see the same people again. If you do they probably don't remember you (which is a great thing) Its like you get a round two. In college, if you make a horrible impression, there aren't really any do overs.

Back to topic. I am a network admin for a home healthcare company.


----------



## General121

no people dont go to college to learn anymore. We just happen to be taking classes and earn a degree and get a career from it, but oh, no, we're not there to learn.


----------



## BonzaiTree

You can learn, make friends, and have fun at the same time you know.

And most people would rather make friends who are going through the same things they are--it can also help when studying, etc.

I've found some incredible people in school that are in fact more important to me than the skills and knowledge I attained.

But everyone is different.


----------



## Minokitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You can learn, make friends, and have fun at the same time you know.
> 
> And most people would rather make friends who are going through the same things they are--it can also help when studying, etc.
> 
> I've found some incredible people in school that are in fact more important to me than the skills and knowledge I attained.
> 
> But everyone is different.


I lived by this through highschool


----------



## lucasdenison

As to the topic, I work in telecomm


----------



## uk80glue

Subaru mechanic.


----------



## Anthony360

Comcast technician :/ it pays the rent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> Subaru mechanic.


can i p.m. you something subie related?


----------



## DarthBaggins

What'd you break on the Scoob? lol


----------



## Snowcharm

Junior Pharmacist


----------



## funsoul

Consultant in Financial Services....people, process and technology stuff


----------



## ssgtnubb

Accountant here that works for an EOD company. We recover mines and blow sh** up. My company was a consultant for the movie The Hurt Locker if that gives you a better idear at what we do.


----------



## boosted56

Programming engineer with some computer support.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I am the Manager of Managing of Bossing.....

I operate a WISP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You can learn, make friends, and have fun at the same time you know.
> 
> And most people would rather make friends who are going through the same things they are--it can also help when studying, etc.
> 
> I've found some incredible people in school that are in fact more important to me than the skills and knowledge I attained.
> 
> But everyone is different.


I would value knowing my resources, over trying to know it all. In other words; it isn't about knowing it all, but knowing who knows it, and when to call them!

Henry Ford lived by this, when he needed something on accounting, he rang in the accountant. Engineering information? He would bring in the Engineer, etc, etc.

Bonzai recognizes this.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I am the Manager of Managing of Bossing.....
> 
> I operate a WISP.
> I would value knowing my resources, over trying to know it all. In other words; it isn't about knowing it all, but knowing who knows it, and when to call them!
> 
> Henry Ford lived by this, when he needed something on accounting, he rang in the accountant. Engineering information? He would bring in the Engineer, etc, etc.
> 
> Bonzai recognizes this.


Definitely.

You need to know and understand your strengths and weaknesses, and it helps to know who to go to when you need expertise.

A great example is someone I know at work who decided to fix the foundation and sagging addition of their new house themselves.

It's already cost them a ton in time and money and now they still haven't fixed it.

Knowing if something is over your heard and asking for help / advice is often less embarrassing than the result if you don't.


----------



## Anthony360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What'd you break on the Scoob? lol


Nothing yet. Its a 2013 so I should be good for a while. I hope. Lmao


----------



## NewHighScore

I'm a mindless grunt!


----------



## hillmanpatrick

I also am in the military, here to Rep the AIR FORCE!


----------



## Bonkers

I am a Robotic Maintenance Technician for a local Automotive manufacturer. Finish getting my associates degree in December. Looking to pursue Mechatronical or Electrical Engineering at a later date.


----------



## Midstr8

Retired Marine. Computer Technician A+ certified.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

I protect the universe with my magic green ring.


----------



## Snowlav

At this moment I run a storage of a grocery store, but I'll be moving on to a new job next week, where I'll be doing similar stuff but on a larger scale.
Mostly read and process orders, get them ready to ship and whatnot.

Just 17 and got to start somewhere right?

One day I hope to work either in computers/technology or photography.


----------



## Pr0xy

US Army officer









MERICA! *cue eagle cawing in the distance*


----------



## neo0031

I am a scum of the society, eating up tax money paid by all you hard earning admirable people, all the while people like me spend the remainder on drinks/food/PC parts as well as complaining not getting enough money, whilst still being in even more debt.

Also known as a poor university student in the UK. Basically I do nothing. The only pretty penny I earned here and there was by selling commission illustrations, and that was even before I entered university.

Sigh is life.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Don't sigh, be happy.

Being a student is both the best and worst of times.

Sure, it does have lots of downsides, but man..the upsides...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Don't sigh, be happy.
> 
> Being a student is both the best and worst of times.
> 
> Sure, it does have lots of downsides, but man..the upsides...


Just got dumped 2 weeks ago after being together for about a year.

You point?









I'm not a clubber at all and I seldom drink anyway... I have least if none upsides now. :/


----------



## NewHighScore

Student is not scum of society. You are educating yourself in effort to make a contribution to society in the future.

As per your relationship drama.... way OT.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Student is not scum of society. You are educating yourself in effort to make a contribution to society in the future.
> 
> As per your relationship drama.... way OT.


In no way meant to bring the "drama" in. I apologize.

Believe me, more than enough people including a lot of us in the UK, student or not, views uni students as.... well, nothing special since UK we get loans from government to put ourselves through, unlike US where the majority would put themselves through or by parents. (Speaking financially)

Besides, subject I "study" ain't gonna make much difference to the world anyway. But that's also OT.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Think about it like this, neo...at least you weren't 31 before you decided what to be when you grew up. I started college the month before my 31st b-day, took a 2 year associate's program, and finally decided I make a pretty good diesel mechanic (big trucks, not the tricked out pickups and Volkswagens). Been turning wrenches for a couple of years now, and still kicking myself for not doing it straight out of high school.

As far as relationships...I know it's cliche, but there's someone out there for you, just keep looking. CSB time: I met a chick when I was in the Army. I was hanging out in the day room (common room, tv room, whatever you want to call it) of the barracks, and this girl walks in and sits a few chairs down from me. She looks completely scared and lost, (new to AIT) so I walk over, pick her up, throw her over my shoulder, and slo-mo bodyslam her onto a pool table, just to "break the ice". I proposed a month later, we got married a month after that, and we've been together for over 15 years now. So yeah, if I can find happiness with a cheesy stunt like that, I'm sure you can think of something


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo*
> 
> Think about it like this, neo...at least you weren't 31 before you decided what to be when you grew up. I started college the month before my 31st b-day, took a 2 year associate's program, and finally decided I make a pretty good diesel mechanic (big trucks, not the tricked out pickups and Volkswagens). Been turning wrenches for a couple of years now, and still kicking myself for not doing it straight out of high school.
> 
> As far as relationships...I know it's cliche, but there's someone out there for you, just keep looking. CSB time: I met a chick when I was in the Army. I was hanging out in the day room (common room, tv room, whatever you want to call it) of the barracks, and this girl walks in and sits a few chairs down from me. She looks completely scared and lost, (new to AIT) so I walk over, pick her up, throw her over my shoulder, and slo-mo bodyslam her onto a pool table, just to "break the ice". I proposed a month later, we got married a month after that, and we've been together for over 15 years now. So yeah, if I can find happiness with a cheesy stunt like that, I'm sure you can think of something


Awesome story mate!







I never lost hope in humanity, lol. But this is a good tale nonetheless.









As for knowing "what I want to do".... Well, I'm only in graphics design because I'm capable. I lack more than enough passion and I don't seem to be able to transfer to oh-so-much knowledge as "design process" on paper, only more technical stuff. Also, I lack creativity lol. I really do. And I'm in the Creative Industry.... sigh.

Study for grade, not knowledge. It's how the world works, I know. I just need to get the hang of getting marks.


Spoiler: Even more OT stuff



All in all, just a bit bummed in recent weeks. Had nothing to do for the whole summer, then got dumped but still have to live with her, and then getting ill and hospital and all that, all before uni starts and stressed. And I'm so skint (no money). Just a bit of a low low for the past few weeks.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Awesome story mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lost hope in humanity, lol. But this is a good tale nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for knowing "what I want to do".... Well, I'm only in graphics design because I'm capable. I lack more than enough passion and I don't seem to be able to transfer to oh-so-much knowledge as "design process" on paper, only more technical stuff. Also, I lack creativity lol. I really do. And I'm in the Creative Industry.... sigh.
> 
> Study for grade, not knowledge. It's how the world works, I know. I just need to get the hang of getting marks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Even more OT stuff
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, just a bit bummed in recent weeks. Had nothing to do for the whole summer, then got dumped but still have to live with her, and then getting ill and hospital and all that, all before uni starts and stressed. And I'm so skint (no money). Just a bit of a low low for the past few weeks.


i know how it feels mate







feeling lowly for a couple of years. Not being able to pass the cert. in which i was interested in at start. Just recently got married and feeling stressed how i'd keep her happy if i'm just this sort of a looser. But guess what, it seems i always find a way to earn something. It may not be much, but i have this feeling that even if i knew nothing, the world is so populated, that there will be something that i would be able to do and earn a decent living


----------



## Fatman811

I can relate Neo, I had a rough patch for about 5 years bouncing from job to job, before finally getting sacked. So I decided to try and finish college for the 3rd time. With the help of a very awesome woman (my wife) I was able to not only finish my degree but get high honors as well. I fell into a really great job that I love and get to travel the world. No matter how low you feel, stop and take a look around and you will find someone who is worse off than you. Keep your chin up mate anything can happen.


----------



## meangreenbean

Crane technician.

I work on this stuff....


Installs, repairs, PM, breakdowns, etc... I'm awesome


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> Crane technician.
> 
> I work on this stuff....
> 
> 
> Installs, repairs, PM, breakdowns, etc... I'm awesome


You must be rolling in the dough. I had a girlfriend who's dad was a crane operator back in his day who moved up to being a supervisor and they were RICH! I'd imagine the tech makes even more than the operator.







Awesome job. I been thinking about getting my operator engineers license. Being a mindless grunt sucks even though the money is good.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> You must be rolling in the dough. I had a girlfriend who's dad was a crane operator back in his day who moved up to being a supervisor and they were RICH! I'd imagine the tech makes even more than the operator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job. I been thinking about getting my operator engineers license. Being a mindless grunt sucks even though the money is good.


The company my uncle started a couple years ago recently bought a crane company. He is ROLLING in the dough.

How much does an average crane operator make?

I know a couple guys who were heavy machine operators and the wages they made were all over the place. Some guys made good money some didn't make much.
Although I'd imagine a crane operator is more specialized and pays better anyways.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> You must be rolling in the dough. I had a girlfriend who's dad was a crane operator back in his day who moved up to being a supervisor and they were RICH! I'd imagine the tech makes even more than the operator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job. I been thinking about getting my operator engineers license. Being a mindless grunt sucks even though the money is good.


Well why not go to school and take a few classes? All you need is some basic industrial electricity and basic motor controls classes








I do pretty good


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The company my uncle started a couple years ago recently bought a crane company. He is ROLLING in the dough.
> 
> How much does an average crane operator make?
> 
> I know a couple guys who were heavy machine operators and the wages they made were all over the place. Some guys made good money some didn't make much.
> Although I'd imagine a crane operator is more specialized and pays better anyways.


It depends on where you work. The operators at Toyota in Georgetown make around $28, and they have an easy job. They just set dies for the presses


----------



## EarlZ

Billing consultant for a large telco from Australia.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> It depends on where you work. The operators at Toyota in Georgetown make around $28, and they have an easy job. They just set dies for the presses


Same way for us down here as Robotic Maintenance Techs. I work for a Class 1 Supplier to Honda. Great place for my first job as I am only 22 years old but we all know the money is with the bigger manufacturers. Starting pay is anywhere from 20-30$ an hour for Robotic Maintenance Techs (Honda being around in the 20's and Mercedes being in the 30's from what I heard from a rep at a recent training event).

Since you shared a picture of yours I will share a picture of mine and a video of the amazing things I can do with mine







youll enjoy this.



these are the robots I work with. At my plant we do Resistance Spot Welding exclusively. Here they are assembling a car which doesnt actually take place at my plant. We make parts for the frames and then ship them to Honda.

Here is the video I thought everyone would enjoy!


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Same way for us down here as Robotic Maintenance Techs. I work for a Class 1 Supplier to Honda. Great place for my first job as I am only 22 years old but we all know the money is with the bigger manufacturers. Starting pay is anywhere from 20-30$ an hour for Robotic Maintenance Techs (Honda being around in the 20's and Mercedes being in the 30's from what I heard from a rep at a recent training event).
> 
> Since you shared a picture of yours I will share a picture of mine and a video of the amazing things I can do with mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youll enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> these are the robots I work with. At my plant we do Resistance Spot Welding exclusively. Here they are assembling a car which doesnt actually take place at my plant. We make parts for the frames and then ship them to Honda.
> 
> Here is the video I thought everyone would enjoy!


What an idiot. I've seen enough robots lose their mind. Everyone involved in that stunt including those watching should have all been fired. He's not even wearing a hard hat.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> What an idiot. I've seen enough robots lose their mind. Everyone involved in that stunt including those watching should have all been fired. He's not even wearing a hard hat.


Robots don't "lose" their minds... They only function as well as the person programming them. As an automation engineer, I would have no problems what so ever doing this same thing, if I had been the person who wrote the program.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Robots don't "lose" their minds... They only function as well as the person programming them. As an automation engineer, I would have no problems what so ever doing this same thing, if I had been the person who wrote the program.


Agreed, the robots we have at work only lose their programs. In which case it's easy to call up the specified program and then let them go again. I've never seen one drop a program in the middle of actually performing their tasks. I don't think he was an employee as there are several other videos of the same robot and there are some different videos with different robots.


----------



## meangreenbean

I've seen robots get a wrong signal from a a zone or limit switch and haul ass high speed into a press.


----------



## meangreenbean

I consider that losing its mind. That happens when you are riding it, your head goes right into the concrete. Dead. Switch, location sensor, etc... goes out our misbehave and there it is.


----------



## jetsam

my job?

i'm a noob at everything


----------



## Philly_boy

I am a freelance recording engineer:




And a freelance live sound engineer:


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> I am a freelance recording engineer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a freelance live sound engineer:


Lots of knobs! !


----------



## Fishballs

Helpdesk Technician for an Accounting Firm in Downtown Seattle. CCNA & A+ certified. 21 years old, I'd say doing ok so far!


----------



## Nightfallx

if you actually had a CCNA you wouldn't be working helpdesk.


----------



## axel000

IT consulting manager, ERP. Worked on over 20 ERP projects so far, all over the country.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am a freelance recording engineer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a freelance live sound engineer:


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> if you actually had a CCNA you wouldn't be working helpdesk.


I'll be home in an hour to send you a picture of my Certification! Pretty sure you don't know me, so you shouldn't degrade what I am doing with my life! It's rough times and a competitive market, I have to take whatever job opportunities come my way in life. Hint "I said I'm 21, I don't have 10 years experience to get a CCNA qualified job."


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I'll be home in an hour to send you a picture of my Certification! Pretty sure you don't know me, so you shouldn't degrade what I am doing with my life! It's rough times and a competitive market, I have to take whatever job opportunities come my way in life. Hint "I said I'm 21, I don't have 10 years experience to get a CCNA qualified job."


Good for you man! Im 23 now and working on mine hoping to get a job here soon in that field. How long did it take you?


----------



## om3n

Software Engineer, mostly .NET development


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Good for you man! Im 23 now and working on mine hoping to get a job here soon in that field. How long did it take you?


I studied 3 months for CCENT & another 3 months finishing the CCNA = ICND1 & ICND2 = CCNA


----------



## IamtheGTIguy

I am a tax and estate planning attorney.

I doubt you guys see too many lawyers around these parts.


----------



## DrBrogbo

I do website development/hosting/SEO/etc for attorneys, and manage AdWords campaigns.

Gotta keep up with all them Google changes!


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I studied 3 months for CCENT & another 3 months finishing the CCNA = ICND1 & ICND2 = CCNA


I got my CCNA, CCNP, Net+, and A+ in high school. Co-op-ed at the county school district technology office for a year, then never did anything with it. I found I enjoyed turning a wrench more


----------



## BonzaiTree

I also took CCNA in high school.

Class was a split class, only me and two others in my grade and maybe 8 or so in the other grade, lol.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IamtheGTIguy*
> 
> I am a tax and estate planning attorney.
> 
> I doubt you guys see too many lawyers around these parts.


I thought you were the GTI guy?


----------



## Nightfallx

I would actually like to see it, I work with extremely smart network engineers and most of them are still working on their CCNA, and they have been in this job for years, so for you to be only 21 and work at a helpdesk claiming you have a CCNA i'm just a bit skeptical.


----------



## Some Random Guy

I'm a Search and Rescue Officer. I work in California and my group responds to FEMA Region IX which consists of California, Nevada, Arizona, Hawaii, and the Pacific islands including Guam and Samoa.


----------



## nyk20z3

28 US Army Infantry-

Building computers has been a passion of mine for years and it will continue to be!


----------



## Phelan

I'm actually now a Geek Squad Customer Service Agent







. Previously I was a fiberglass insulation installation technician and I still wait tables on the side, as well as build premiere computers for clients and repair iPhones.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> I would actually like to see it, I work with extremely smart network engineers and most of them are still working on their CCNA, and they have been in this job for years, so for you to be only 21 and work at a helpdesk claiming you have a CCNA i'm just a bit skeptical.


I tried to tell you, I have no reason to lie on a site full of such amazing people! 

This might freak you out... Here is my Linkedin Profile, http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=244306909&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I tried to tell you, I have no reason to lie on a site full of such amazing people!
> 
> This might freak you out... Here is my Linkedin Profile, http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=244306909&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile










thanks for sharing now I trust you


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing now I trust you


More then happy too, I just enjoy being around so many experts on this site. Now you know me, so let me know about any job opening that you know of! Lol


----------



## uglykidmoe

thanks to berrie, unemployed


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I tried to tell you, I have no reason to lie on a site full of such amazing people!
> 
> This might freak you out... Here is my Linkedin Profile, http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=244306909&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile


On that note, my step brother is 24 and has his ccna, and makes a &*$#-ton of money building networks at that.


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> these are the robots I work with. At my plant we do Resistance Spot Welding exclusively. Here they are assembling a car which doesnt actually take place at my plant. We make parts for the frames and then ship them to Honda.


You've got a good foothold! Do you guys strictly stick to the maintenance side or do you have online/offline programming experience? I'm just curious, as a former Welding/Robotics Tech.

Are you more interested in the robotics and manufacturing automation side, or perhaps the welding automation side? I ask because there is a lot of money to be made either way, they just have separate career paths.

If I may be so bold as to offer some advice, from one young professional to another:

If you don't have any programming experience, try to train up inside your company, or seek outside training programs. All of the major robotics company's offer on/off site training. Pitch your supervisors a plan and show how you will be able to benefit them. Employers will often reimburse or split expenses for this kind of training. If you have a nearby tech center or community college, take some automation programming courses to learn how these systems work and communicate.

A lot of welding automation employs other processes besides RW. If you fancy the welding automation side, find a nearby tech center or community college that has a Welding Technology program and gain some process knowledge. This will make you a valuable player for automation integration company's that work with GMAW, GTAW, Laser... etc.

Even deeper into the welding side, get a two year Welding Technology Associate degree, take three years of work experience as a robotic/welding tech, and get your American Welding Society (AWS) Certified Welding Inspector (CWI) cert. If you go the CWI route, I highly recommend sticking to the Oil & Gas industry. For example, the company I work for pays entry CWIs $450/day for a 12 hour shift. Senior CWIs are $700+.

You're young. You can afford these changes, and the dividends _will_ pay off. Food for thought. Shoot me a PM if you have any Q's.


----------



## Wall Street

I work in loan syndication for an international investment bank.

In layman's terms, I arrange loans of large amounts of money to very large companies.


----------



## jetsam

being a loser


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I tried to tell you, I have no reason to lie on a site full of such amazing people!
> 
> This might freak you out... Here is my Linkedin Profile, http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=244306909&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile


Yea man if you cant get another job in that city I would just move. I unfortunately don't have any certifications yet, but Ive been a network admin for almost 2 years without it.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> I would actually like to see it, I work with extremely smart network engineers and most of them are still working on their CCNA, and they have been in this job for years, so for you to be only 21 and work at a helpdesk claiming you have a CCNA i'm just a bit skeptical.


Im going to be 18 by the end of this year. If i continued my CISCO*** classes this senior year, and obviously passed the test, I couldve been CCNA certified. When I was 16 I was a paid intern (10/hr, 40hrs a week during summer) for a government contractor group. Medium sized business.

* I didnt like the teacher really and she was pretty bad at teaching


----------



## 32B3LOWZ3RO

I'm an electro-mechanical engineer and a CNC specialist. I've worked many years in the aerospace, defense, and automotive industries. I am currently the engineering manager of a precision machining and sheet metal fabrication shop. I handle all the engineering and complex 5-axis cnc programming. In my past I have worked for Lockheed, Cubic Defense, Kratos Defense, SilverHorse Racing, and a few other engineering firms. I am 1 of 1,430 certified Solidworks experts in the world.







You need something designed... I'm your guy.


----------



## Butter Chicken

can I sneak a question in here?









is there a way to change the site/forum theme without changing windows theme? a lot of forums have different selections you can make, I can't seem to find it in my profile.

thanks... I will entertain any questions you may have about your mechanical horse rig


----------



## Anthony360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I tried to tell you, I have no reason to lie on a site full of such amazing people!
> 
> This might freak you out... Here is my Linkedin Profile, http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=244306909&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing now I trust you
Click to expand...

my ccna teacher always said "Trust! but verify". lol

you should have used that.


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony360*
> 
> my ccna teacher always said "Trust! but verify". lol
> 
> you should have used that.


One of my profs had the same saying. That saying, along with the KISS method, play a big role when it comes to troubleshooting a problem. Oh, always listen to that little, questioning, voice as well.


----------



## Lourad

I am a field tech, for an engineering company. we do flow metering, a fancy way of saying we work in the sewers!


----------



## Ando

I work in a call centre for a large Australian/NZ insurance company


----------



## tweezlednutball

VFX Artist for Film, Commercials and TV.


----------



## Belkov

I am consultant for transport of dangerous goods by air and road...


----------



## yraith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> I am consultant for transport of dangerous goods by air and road...


Driving truck or kitted van?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> I am consultant for transport of dangerous goods by air and road...


I have to deal with this somewhat at my job, though surely far less than you.

I run logistics, shipping, billing, set up shipments into and out of the U.S. and Canada, receive orders, plan production...pretty much all the day to day stuff for a dry ice plant.


----------



## Belkov

I'm working in DHL EXPRESS BG. We have a lot of dangerous goods shipped by air, not so many by road. My favourite is class 3 - flamable liquid... Guess why...








I'm joking...







I hate them all.


----------



## Scharfschutzen

Have you guys heard of Technical Writer?

I write manuals for machines in assembly line systems.

Also do lockout placarding, safety placarding, ISO quality system (managing the files and folders, ensuring postings are accurate and up-to-date.)

It's quite fun for someone who's into computers


----------



## Butter Chicken

this thread should require atleast 3 things for one to post their profession...

1. Trade Skill
2. Owner / Operator
3. Sitting Diseased


----------



## HorrorCosmic

I am a Repair Agent for Geek Squad...I know, I'm sure alot of people here think we're no good at our job.


----------



## Crescent

I'm a dietary Aide working in a retirement home for old folks. Kind of a weird job for a gamer eh?


----------



## DOOOLY

Labour at a M.I cable plant.


----------



## Kaskadian

I just finished at the University, and will be starting my career working for a major tobacco company. I'd rather not say which, I get flak for the line of work as it is.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scharfschutzen*
> 
> Have you guys heard of Technical Writer?
> 
> I write manuals for machines in assembly line systems.
> 
> Also do lockout placarding, safety placarding, ISO quality system (managing the files and folders, ensuring postings are accurate and up-to-date.)
> 
> It's quite fun for someone who's into computers


My friend / old roommate worked as a technical writer for Ericson for about a year. I think she enjoyed it a fair bit, but sadly was only on contract.


----------



## Loonies

I'm IT Post graduate students with almost get "KO" *lol i'm kidding but this my last year, and i do teaching in private univ in my local area.


----------



## DevilGear44

Electronics technician for the U.S. Navy. Some of the gear I have to work on and fix are absolute dinosaurs. We're talking vacuum tubes and crap.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*
> 
> Electronics technician for the U.S. Navy. Some of the gear I have to work on and fix are absolute dinosaurs. We're talking vacuum tubes and crap.


There's a good reason they're vacuum tube......no issue with EMF.


----------



## Livefreeordie89

I am a mechanical engineer for Raytheon.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Livefreeordie89*
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer for Raytheon.


We make parts for Raytheon.

Do you design parts?


----------



## nexusforce

Majored in computer science, worked as a software analyst for a while, now I am an audit manager for a hotel in NYC. Switched so that schedule wise I can go back to school and hopefully finish a masters. I also write on my blog and freelance here and there.


----------



## Archer S

currently majoring in Computer Engineering and hardware design at McMaster. looking for an internship with AMD. looks promisiing


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> currently majoring in Computer Engineering and hardware design at McMaster. looking for an internship with AMD. looks promisiing


I was thinking of doing the same thing and hope to someday work for Intel, ARM, AMD, ect., but I don't even really know what the field is like (right now all I know how to do is put parts together.)

Can you explain what you do in somewhat detail and what it's like?


----------



## renekluitenberg

Majored in both Software Engineering as well as Technical Infrastructures (network, server and automation architecture). Currently working for a company that offers network design, installation and maintenance as well as VoIP solutions. My current projects comprise of designing a new VoIP-solution as well as testing out all possibilities with Hyper-V and Azure as a possible replacement for our VMware setup.


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I was thinking of doing the same thing and hope to someday work for Intel, ARM, AMD, ect., but I don't even really know what the field is like (right now all I know how to do is put parts together.)
> 
> Can you explain what you do in somewhat detail and what it's like?


Well im in 3d year right now so we just started dipping into hardware design. Next semester are my computer architecture and operating systems courses and i feel like they will be much more informative. Currently the only directly applicable course is digital signal processing. We program an Alterra Cyclone 2 device on a DE2 board to simulate hardware chips. Its a whole lot of logic that we write in system verilog. Its rather difficult to get a hang of it as its a language that is used to describe how hardware will be mapped on die, not a programming language. This means everything you write will NOT be executed sequentially like in c or java but rather all at the same time (which makes sense because it just maps multiplexers and stuff on the die). We are given certain requirements and told to implement them in hardware. So we have to engineer a digital circuit to execute the required task and test. Simulations of the design take forever and a solid 99% of the problems we encounter are due to timing. Its silly how hard it is to get a design synchronized especially if interfacing with external SRAM or DRAM. We learned all about clock cycles, gate delays, delay propagation, and so forth. The lowest level you can imagine. There is a lot of stress put on efficient design as well. We get more grade points for better implementations of the design. There is so much more to it like power envelopes, clock skew, asynchronized clocking, physical limitations of a device. For example to interface with external SRAM the clock of the sram driver must be in synch with the SRAM speed as specified by the manufacturer with a tolerance 50 pico seconds or so. But the rest of your device can run at any clock speed you want so long as you buffer the data in/out of the SRAM. I can talk about this forever really but i think its enough for this post


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Well im in 3d year right now so we just started dipping into hardware design. Next semester are my computer architecture and operating systems courses and i feel like they will be much more informative. Currently the only directly applicable course is digital signal processing. We program an Alterra Cyclone 2 device on a DE2 board to simulate hardware chips. Its a whole lot of logic that we write in system verilog. Its rather difficult to get a hang of it as its a language that is used to describe how hardware will be mapped on die, not a programming language. This means everything you write will NOT be executed sequentially like in c or java but rather all at the same time (which makes sense because it just maps multiplexers and stuff on the die). We are given certain requirements and told to implement them in hardware. So we have to engineer a digital circuit to execute the required task and test. Simulations of the design take forever and a solid 99% of the problems we encounter are due to timing. Its silly how hard it is to get a design synchronized especially if interfacing with external SRAM or DRAM. We learned all about clock cycles, gate delays, delay propagation, and so forth. The lowest level you can imagine. There is a lot of stress put on efficient design as well. We get more grade points for better implementations of the design. There is so much more to it like power envelopes, clock skew, asynchronized clocking, physical limitations of a device. For example to interface with external SRAM the clock of the sram driver must be in synch with the SRAM speed as specified by the manufacturer with a tolerance 50 pico seconds or so. But the rest of your device can run at any clock speed you want so long as you buffer the data in/out of the SRAM. I can talk about this forever really but i think its enough for this post


Thanks! A lot of that flew right over my head, but I got the gist of it. I'm hoping to start college in January, still trying to decide whether I want to go into Electrical Engineering or Computer Science.


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Thanks! A lot of that flew right over my head, but I got the gist of it. I'm hoping to start college in January, still trying to decide whether I want to go into Electrical Engineering or Computer Science.


well if there is one thing thats for sure is that its brutally hard. Expect mental instabilities.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> currently majoring in Computer Engineering and hardware design at McMaster. looking for an internship with AMD. looks promisiing


Just don't tell them about your PC specs LOL.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Well im in 3d year right now so we just started dipping into hardware design. Next semester are my computer architecture and operating systems courses and i feel like they will be much more informative. Currently the only directly applicable course is digital signal processing. We program an Alterra Cyclone 2 device on a DE2 board to simulate hardware chips. Its a whole lot of logic that we write in system verilog. Its rather difficult to get a hang of it as its a language that is used to describe how hardware will be mapped on die, not a programming language. This means everything you write will NOT be executed sequentially like in c or java but rather all at the same time (which makes sense because it just maps multiplexers and stuff on the die). We are given certain requirements and told to implement them in hardware. So we have to engineer a digital circuit to execute the required task and test. Simulations of the design take forever and a solid 99% of the problems we encounter are due to timing. Its silly how hard it is to get a design synchronized especially if interfacing with external SRAM or DRAM. We learned all about clock cycles, gate delays, delay propagation, and so forth. The lowest level you can imagine. There is a lot of stress put on efficient design as well. We get more grade points for better implementations of the design. There is so much more to it like power envelopes, clock skew, asynchronized clocking, physical limitations of a device. For example to interface with external SRAM the clock of the sram driver must be in synch with the SRAM speed as specified by the manufacturer with a tolerance 50 pico seconds or so. But the rest of your device can run at any clock speed you want so long as you buffer the data in/out of the SRAM. I can talk about this forever really but i think its enough for this post


WOW... my head would explode, and I thought I might like computer engineering... I guess I thought it was something completely different.


----------



## alstrike

After dropping out of school many years ago and traveled/lived/worked in a few countries, I´m doing a Degree in International Commerce (e-Learning).

My full-time job is taking care of my dad who is disabled after having a severe stroke almost 4 years ago.


----------



## brfield

Sonar Technician - Submarines, United States Navy. Wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brfield*
> 
> Sonar Technician - Submarines, United States Navy. Wouldn't trade it for anything.


That's awesome
What's the longest time did you spend under water?are you currently underwater?


----------



## brfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> That's awesome
> What's the longest time did you spend under water?are you currently underwater?


I'm in school in Groton still, be a while before I go to a boat. Been on them for a bit seeing how things actually work and the lifestyle, and can honestly say I can't wait.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brfield*
> 
> I'm in school in Groton still, be a while before I go to a boat. Been on them for a bit seeing how things actually work and the lifestyle, and can honestly say I can't wait.


Lil I'm sure of that and good luck


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I was thinking of doing the same thing and hope to someday work for Intel, ARM, AMD, ect., but I don't even really know what the field is like (right now all I know how to do is put parts together.)
> 
> Can you explain what you do in somewhat detail and what it's like?
> 
> 
> 
> Well im in 3d year right now so we just started dipping into hardware design. Next semester are my computer architecture and operating systems courses and i feel like they will be much more informative. Currently the only directly applicable course is digital signal processing. We program an Alterra Cyclone 2 device on a DE2 board to simulate hardware chips. Its a whole lot of logic that we write in system verilog. Its rather difficult to get a hang of it as its a language that is used to describe how hardware will be mapped on die, not a programming language. This means everything you write will NOT be executed sequentially like in c or java but rather all at the same time (which makes sense because it just maps multiplexers and stuff on the die). We are given certain requirements and told to implement them in hardware. So we have to engineer a digital circuit to execute the required task and test. Simulations of the design take forever and a solid 99% of the problems we encounter are due to timing. Its silly how hard it is to get a design synchronized especially if interfacing with external SRAM or DRAM. We learned all about clock cycles, gate delays, delay propagation, and so forth. The lowest level you can imagine. There is a lot of stress put on efficient design as well. We get more grade points for better implementations of the design. There is so much more to it like power envelopes, clock skew, asynchronized clocking, physical limitations of a device. For example to interface with external SRAM the clock of the sram driver must be in synch with the SRAM speed as specified by the manufacturer with a tolerance 50 pico seconds or so. But the rest of your device can run at any clock speed you want so long as you buffer the data in/out of the SRAM. I can talk about this forever really but i think its enough for this post
Click to expand...

Thoroughly reminds me of a required class I took called digital electronics. Our final project was constructing a basic calculator all at the gate level using some horribly outdated software program that was buggy as hell. Combinatorial logic can get very difficult.

Here was the block diagram:


Right now I'm on the final stretch of completing my master's in CS. Pretty happy to finally be ending my academic journey and starting a career. I have some good job prospects, already had an interview with a fortune 100 company, they paid for the flights and hotel and everything else which was pretty cool.


----------



## Mudball3

I am a Mudlogger/Geologist in the ND Oil Patch.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I'm a first year student at CS but I MIGHT join the army next year


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brfield*
> 
> I'm in school in Groton still, be a while before I go to a boat. Been on them for a bit seeing how things actually work and the lifestyle, and can honestly say I can't wait.


Your in Groton, CT? I live about 45 minutes from the sub base. Tight spaces in those subs.


----------



## brfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Your in Groton, CT? I live about 45 minutes from the sub base. Tight spaces in those subs.


Yeah, love it here right now, better weather than in Phoenix for the time being. The tight confines don't bother me. Makes you appreciate the outdoors more.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I'm still at Secondary/High school, completing the remaining GCSEs I have left (got A*s across the board), but my Dad's job is pretty awesome.
He's a petroleum engineer for Perenco. Every so often, he gets 'deployed' to the borders of France to supervise the crude oil collection on the rigs. The engineering books he reads always astound me, and the fact that he can recite every key detail in an instant astounds me even more. I'm more of an IT guy, however; I would much rather read a programming book than a book explaining the various compounds that make up the crude oil refining process.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brfield*
> 
> Yeah, love it here right now, better weather than in Phoenix for the time being. The tight confines don't bother me. Makes you appreciate the outdoors more.


Unfortunately in the summer we have insane humidity, whereas most of the southwest just has dry heat.


----------



## brfield

Yeah, I got here in July. It was bad humidity, but it wasn't something I wasn't used to. We get monsoons that people forget about, that drive humidity up to the 90s sometimes, and it'll still be 110 degrees out.


----------



## Toxtter

Professional gaming in quake, was sponsered by Fnatic and Intel.
Left school at 19 years old, before had an study for Grapical designer DTP ( Desktop Publishing ).
And now working in an Metal factory where I also make custom parts for modding pc's.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I deliver coffee for the second largest company in North America. It's a fun job, and not only do I get good coffee, I get to drive an awesome truck too


----------



## rebelextrm02

I'm an IT Systems Admin for a small managed services company. Though when my fiancée finishes school this winter, i'm switching to financial advising and working toward becoming a Certified Financial Planner . I love IT, but I want a career that has benefits that scale better with the amount of effort put out and an easier ability to hang out my own shingle some day.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I deliver coffee for the second largest company in North America. It's a fun job, and not only do I get good coffee, I get to drive an awesome truck too


Exxon Mobil?


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Bartender!

Guess its the other side of the scale (WHOOP WHOOP Hate hospo...)


----------



## Sparda09

Computer technician for xerox!!!! loads of fun!...................................sometimes...


----------



## hoevito

Let me jump in...I work on the corporate side of a certain large "fruit" company that makes electronics. Strangely enough I don't happen to be an enthusiast of their products lol...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Exxon Mobil?


My bad. I should have said second largest coffee company in North America


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My bad. I should have said second largest coffee company in North America


Alright so that's either Caribou or Starbucks. If Starbucks, then I would like a big order of Hot White Chocolate Mochas, and if Caribou I request a big order of Hot Turtle Mochas.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Hot Turtle Mochas.


Seriously? They've got a weird product naming.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Seriously? They've got a weird product naming.


They are really good though. I had some on my way down to NC last year, and that one was awesome. I like it more than my White Chocolate Mochas from Starbucks.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> They are really good though. I had some on my way down to NC last year, and that one was awesome. I like it more than my White Chocolate Mochas from Starbucks.


Nice, they really do exist. I have not been into this kind of coffe shops ever since. Starbucks is way over rated here.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Nice, they really do exist. I have not been into this kind of coffe shops ever since. Starbucks is way over rated here.


Oh it's over rated and expensive as all get out here, but normally I just go to DD every morning on my way into school and pick up a Mocha Swirl Latte just to get my fix in.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh it's over rated and expensive as all get out here, but normally I just go to DD every morning on my way into school and pick up a Mocha Swirl Latte just to get my fix in.


Good for you, every western coffe and donut shops here are so expensive, that only those rich lads can afford.


----------



## LordOfTots

HighSchool Student working at Mcdonalds...bout to start on a degree in computer science. Can't wait to ditch friggin Mcdonalds


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Good for you, every western coffe and donut shops here are so expensive, that only those rich lads can afford.


I'm not rich, that's the only thing... Well under the poverty line in the US, and have payed for everything I desire since I was 14. I am not rich, just hard working.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Alright so that's either Caribou or Starbucks. If Starbucks, then I would like a big order of Hot White Chocolate Mochas, and if Caribou I request a big order of Hot Turtle Mochas.


Actually, I work for a division of Green Mountain up here in Canada, hence why I said second largest in North America. Starbucks is first across North America, but I'm still quite proud of my company's coffee (although I won't deny that Starbucks has some lovely dark roasts like their Sumatra and Komodo Dragon).

A hot turtle mocha sounds quite tasty! I wish where I lived had a few more coffee places (my company only has cafés in eastern Canada, I work for our Office Coffee Service division)


----------



## dman811

When I think NA, I think US, for some reason Canada doesn't even come into my mind...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I think NA, I think US, for some reason Canada doesn't even come into my mind...


Eh, could be worse - you guys could have the bane of all existence... Tim Horton's Coffee.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> Let me jump in...I work on the corporate side of a certain large "fruit" company that makes electronics. Strangely enough I don't happen to be an enthusiast of their products lol...


Heh.. I worked as a web developer for their biggest third party retailer and I tend to be impartial to their products. Don't work there anymore, though. Now I'm at a startup company, but it's seeing good growth.


----------



## zenn84

I'm an Assistant Manager at one of the biggest supermarket chains of The Netherlands.

Normally it means keeping the store stocked, commercially appealing etc. etc.
Currently busy with putting our store on a automated order/stock system, which I've done at serveral of our other stores in our district. Once the system is up and running, it will think for itself. And human interference is minimal, just minor corrections.


----------



## yraith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenn84*
> 
> I'm an Assistant Manager at one of the biggest supermarket chains of The Netherlands.
> 
> Normally it means keeping the store stocked, commercially appealing etc. etc.
> Currently busy with putting our store on a automated order/stock system, which I've done at serveral of our other stores in our district. Once the system is up and running, it will think for itself. And human interference is minimal, just minor corrections.


here, they are still deciding which is easiest... self-checkout or cashier. Yep.. tech at it's best. 'Murica


----------



## eAT5

Oil Business mans son, sit at a ranch and property manage while he is in Africa... Professional House Sitter


----------



## eAT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Good for you, every western coffe and donut shops here are so expensive, that only those rich lads can afford.


DD Dunkin Doughnuts is a good affordable place for good coffee.. 1/2 the price of Starbucks, different type of coffee. im a Starbucks freak... there are like 7 of them by my house...


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAT5*
> 
> DD Dunkin Doughnuts is a good affordable place for good coffee.. 1/2 the price of Starbucks, different type of coffee. im a Starbucks freak... there are like 7 of them by my house...


Yep I also like DD, but coffe wise nothing beats Nescafe for me.


----------



## K62-RIG

I work for IBM and have a midnight conference call so for me, my coffee machine will be getting a workout tonight


----------



## BonzaiTree

Seriously, fresh ground is the way to go.

Buy whole beans, get a cheap 10 dollar grinder, and grind it up fresh before you make a pot.
So much better.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Seriously, fresh ground is the way to go.
> 
> Buy whole beans, get a cheap 10 dollar grinder, and grind it up fresh before you make a pot.
> So much better.


Not going to deny that. I much prefer freshly ground whole mean myself. Only problem is my company doesn't offer my favourite roast (Van Houtte house dark) in a 2lb whole bean form (although apparently, we do offer 1lb retail packs in two of my other favourites, Amazonian and Africana). I really do need to stop by Starbucks more often though to buy their bags of beans...


----------



## sunset1

a lot of people must do coffee for a living wow..
Im a bum old and broke but I got good hardware..
and waffle house has some good coffee.. just saying cheap!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol you aren't doing coffee right.. I know someone that does coffee right

Crazy beaker stuff and all

and they only buy fresh fresh beans from a specialty store

I don't really go nuts for coffee and I drink it maybe once a month if even

but then again I have ADHD so coffee is like cocaine to me


----------



## LDV617

I get my coffe from Pete's









Whole beans in a cheapo grinder -- got a nice espresso machine though.. Espresso in the summer, Cappucino in the winter.

Anywho.

I'm an IT technician, currently contracted to a small business that does home and business IT work and consulting. Currently learning RoR and hoping to make the jump the web development within the next year or so


----------



## AVIONICSTECHSR

Retired: I have a heart defect, cancer and just plan wore out. Some day you will make it. We all do. Just don't quit. Take some classes some where, I don't care what or where. Online what ever.
Pile up a bunch of certifies and credit's. Through out you app everywhere. OR set on the couch *****ing about your inability to buy a big gaming rig.


----------



## AVIONICSTECHSR

That's nice


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Eh, could be worse - you guys could have the bane of all existence... Tim Horton's Coffee.


I'm surprised Tim Horton's isn't one of the largest companies for coffee. Everyone I know who drinks coffee prefers it over Starbucks. It's like crack They must put something in there. They are all timmies addicts..... and they are everywhere. You are always within walking distance to a Tim's. In fact there are 3 within walking distance from my house. One in every direction.







I kid you not there are tims across the street from other tim's here in certain areas.


----------



## LDV617

I'm in New England, and got a very close friend in Halifax going to uni. He says everyone there LOVES TimmyH's like we LOVE Dunkin Donuts here. I don't drink Starbucks or chains like that (except Pete's







, but I was there in CA before it was a chain). BUT I'm known to enjoy some Boston cultchah and drink the ice coffee. My friend in CA says himself that TimmyH's SUCKS and Dunkins is way better, when I scooped him from the airport the first thing he did was get an iced coffee from Dunkins lol.


----------



## zemco999

I work for my town hall recording videos of the committee meetings to air on the public access station. I usually do odd jobs to hold 2 jobs at once (the town hall job pays for my phone bill and car insurance and gas) then I usually have another job to support gaming/ dating. I quit the second job I had though :/ started out great and got paid well with small bonuses and free food and drink. Then the boss showed her true side. I ended up working double the amount of hours by not being allowed to leave, without a break to eat or use the restroom. I was sworn at many times so I just said I was done. That was for a local dog breeder. I made enough money to buy some used parts to build my pc though!


----------



## trendy

I'm a web developer for a contractor in the DC area.

I make good money, but Virginia is a ******ed state to live in when it comes to cost of living. I remember going to visit my sister in Indiana a few years ago and she was paying like $600 a month to rent a 3 bedroom house and crapped herself when I told her I got a great deal on my 2 bedroom apartment at $1400 a month.


----------



## LDV617

Trendy do you use RoR by any chance?

And yea Boston here *cringe*


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Trendy do you use RoR by any chance?
> 
> And yea Boston here *cringe*


Nope, I primarily use JavaScript and Java.

The contract I'm on uses Ozone Widget Framework to make applications for the client to visualize and manipulate data from various sources.

On a side note, I know rent in more populated areas is always going to be more expensive, and I love living in Virginia, but it makes me miss my small town roots when I look at what family members pay to get by on.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I'm surprised Tim Horton's isn't one of the largest companies for coffee. Everyone I know who drinks coffee prefers it over Starbucks. It's like crack They must put something in there. They are all timmies addicts..... and they are everywhere. You are always within walking distance to a Tim's. In fact there are 3 within walking distance from my house. One in every direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid you not there are tims across the street from other tim's here in certain areas.


Yeah, I've got three of them fairly close to my place as well. oddly enough, to me, their coffee is "okay" to me, but I honestly can't stand it without cream and sugar, and even then I've only had it because I was curious as to how their coffee tasted >.>;;; As for why they aren't in that list, I think it's partially because of the fact Tim HOrton's is categorized more as fast food by a lot of companies, since they do soup, sandiwches, doughnuts (and those are horrid after they shrunk them and went healthier, but I lived in Red Deer for five years and the donut mill was freaking amazing!), wraps, etc... Whereas places like Green Mountain (and I might as well add in the Van Houtte cafés in Quebec and Ontario), Starbucks, and to a lesser effect Second Cup focus primarily on coffee, and usually only have a few extra kinda snacks and whatnot to compliment the coffee experience.


----------



## tehmaggot

I'm a Linux administrator that does support for a web hosting company!


----------



## BonzaiTree

^ This.

Tim's is horrible black. I drink black coffee sometimes, but Tim's I need cream and sugar. It takes cream and sugar tremendously well though.


----------



## Hawxie

Last year of high school, not much else going on here.


----------



## MattGordon

First year in college, took an almost two year break and that killed most info on math for me








.

I've been looking for a job for a year now since I quit my job as a cook. But i take odd jobs whenever i get the opportunity. Florida sure sucks when it comes to jobs...


----------



## Ashuiegi

doing some coatings (NEG) on synchrotron particle accelerator vacuum chambers .
We use coils to make a magnetic field that force the electron to spins around the cathodes that is in the middle of the chamber under vacuum. It increase the ionization probability thus enabling us to make plasma . and then the plasma ion smash in the cathode and sputter the cathodes material on the chamber wall. we have a new coil that is 6m high with 6 separate watercooling circuits , it take around 100-120 amps. all that to get something like one angstrom/sec of coating and we put something like one micron in total ,.....

in short i m a plasma elf ,... or lab assistant in physics

this is some oxygen plasma in another system


----------



## AVIONICSTECHSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Last year of high school, not much else going on here.


I've begun to realize that you can listen to silence and learn from it. It has a quality and a dimension all its own."
― Chaim Potok, The Chosen

Silence is good, but then there's Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AVIONICSTECHSR*
> 
> I've begun to realize that you can listen to silence and learn from it. It has a quality and a dimension all its own."
> ― Chaim Potok, The Chosen
> 
> Silence is good, but then there's Led Zeppelin.


True that, but after a long day with a ton of noise ( School, i tell you... ) its quite nice just sitting there, and ejoying the silence


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> True that, but after a long day with a ton of noise ( School, i tell you... ) its quite nice just sitting there, and ejoying the silence


My life is the exact opposite haha. Work consists of my office and server room where it is nice and quite. Home equals the baby and lady lol.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> My life is the exact opposite haha. Work consists of my office and server room where it is nice and quite. Home equals the baby and lady lol.


oh wow xD


----------



## TheSaintOne

Im a technical department engineer for a hardware distribution company. Not like i make a ton of cash but hardware is my passion and hobby so its all good.


----------



## Tonu

I'm a data entry operator, will type for food







Heading to uni sometime in the next year or 2, but not just yet.


----------



## 6sick6

I'm a cook. I make food for rich fat bastards!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6sick6*
> 
> I'm a cook. I make food for rich fat bastards!


I'm a medicinal chemist... make things for unhappy cooks.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm a medicinal chemist... make things for unhappy cooks.


LOL


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Hooker, drug dealer, in some countries a soldier, sweatshop worker, if you're a child prodigy a college student, working at mcdonalds because you dropped out of school and pregnant.


What about just finding a part time job to do after school? I was working 35 hours per week afterschool and weekends making minimum wage at 15... I hated it and quit as soon as I saved up the money for the trip I wanted to go on, but it built up my resume a bit and I made a lot of money for a 15 year old.


----------



## tinmann

Union Iron Worker for Local #397. Work hard, play hard.
http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/148_zpsdf4c402f.jpg.html


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Okay, iron worker looks like a cool job


----------



## TheSaintOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> LOL


LOL


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> Union Iron Worker for Local #397. Work hard, play hard.http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/148_zpsdf4c402f.jpg.html][/URL]


I agree whole heartedly. I'm there was on person on this page without a nerd job

Sent from my Jeep


----------



## bladexngt

Business and Management Consultant.. yay what fun!


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> Union Iron Worker for Local #397. Work hard, play hard.
> http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/148_zpsdf4c402f.jpg.html


this looks like some of the projects that I automate.


----------



## Clovertail100

Oil & gas industry. Production testing (the guys who controls the vessel that controls the flow of gas that goes to the flare stack and blows up the sky with fire.)
16 hours a day, and basically a freelance schedule as long as you commit to more than a month of straight work at a time.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> Oil & gas industry. Production testing (the guys who controls the vessel that controls the flow of gas that goes to the flare stack and blows up the sky with fire.)
> 16 hours a day, and basically a freelance schedule as long as you commit to more than a month of straight work at a time.


Nice. I'm trying to get into a job at my work as a process operator.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Nice. I'm trying to get into a job at my work as a process operator.


I saw this on my subs page, and thought you were going to write "process server". Needless to say I'm disappointed I can't make a Dale Denton joke


----------



## TelFiRE

I'm a starving freelance web developer!


----------



## batman900

Retail management at the recently confirmed largest casino in the world.


----------



## Sun

I work as an engineer here:


----------



## m98custom1212

^ Sun-Mechanical? Electrical?


----------



## Sun

Mechanical


----------



## huhh

Man whore.. Can I say that in here?


----------



## LDV617

I just got a warning for language on another post :'(


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sun*
> 
> I work as an engineer here:


Awesome!!!I wish I could work there
I'm a first year Comp Sci student


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sun*
> 
> I work as an engineer here:


OH MY GOD YOU HAVE MY DREAM JOB


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> OH MY GOD YOU HAVE MY DREAM JOB


IKR!


----------



## FiveStarZA

I work as a DTP Operator and finishing artist for a big retailer here is sunny South Africa. Basically, i make packaging all day erryday.


----------



## Jared2608

Hey a South African. We need to start our own thread haha. On topic, Sun works at an aircraft factory and I'm just sitting here fixing computers and stuff.


----------



## FiveStarZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Hey a South African. We need to start our own thread haha. On topic, Sun works at an aircraft factory and I'm just sitting here fixing computers and stuff.


Hey







I see you're from Durban, I grew up in Durban (Westville) and then lived in Morningside.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Hey a South African. We need to start our own thread haha. On topic, Sun works at an aircraft factory and I'm just sitting here fixing computers and stuff.


The company I work for does business in Durban for Kynoch. We send field techs there 3 to 4 times a year.


----------



## The-racer

Promoted!
New workspace for the rest of 2013 and 2014!
Happy-happy!


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> The company I work for does business in Durban for Kynoch. We send field techs there 3 to 4 times a year.


Cool. Although right now they would be hard pressed to tell the difference between here and there based on weather...


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveStarZA*
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're from Durban, I grew up in Durban (Westville) and then lived in Morningside.


Cool.


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Promoted!
> New workspace for the rest of 2013 and 2014!
> Happy-happy!


Wow, that's clean ! I would be scared to drop a greasy bolt on the floor :O


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> Wow, that's clean ! I would be scared to drop a greasy bolt on the floor :O


That's when you use a paper towel and clean it up









These bikes never get really dirty actually , only when they went through a gravel trap.


----------



## The-racer

Or , when they come in like this...
Johnny Rea can crash pretty hard when he wants to...


----------



## NaifQK

Refinery Operator


----------



## Sun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FiveStarZA*
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're from Durban, I grew up in Durban (Westville) and then lived in Morningside.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
Click to expand...

Small world, I am from Pretoria.


----------



## the9quad

I'm an operations instructor at a nuclear power plant. Currently I write NRC exams.


----------



## DRA6N

I load bombs, bullets and missiles on aircraft in the military. I also troubleshoot weapons release and countermeasures systems.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRA6N*
> 
> I load bombs, bullets and missiles on aircraft in the military. I also troubleshoot weapons release and countermeasures systems.


I'd kill for a job like that


----------



## DRA6N

you can have it. It was cool for the first handful of years, but nearly 9 years and 4 almost 5 different aircraft later.. it gets old.


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

I work at Microsoft! I'm in a program for college hires called MACH. I get to do four six-month rotations in different groups before settling down. I do programming work (although I'm not doing much of that in my current position). My next rotation will be developing showcase Modern-style apps for Windows Phone and Surface/Windows 8.1.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoaDMTGguy*
> 
> I work at Microsoft! I'm in a program for college hires called MACH. I get to do four six-month rotations in different groups before settling down. I do programming work (although I'm not doing much of that in my current position). My next rotation will be developing showcase Modern-style apps for Windows Phone and Surface/Windows 8.1.


That's awesome.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> That's awesome.


+1


----------



## anupamcin

Hi, I am a computer network manager. My job is from 9 to 5. After i come home i usually take some refreshments and then go straight for my computer. My wife used to complain a lot about my habit, but not anymore. I think she has gotten used to the fact that my PC will always be an integral part of my life.


----------



## [email protected]

I totally had to hahahahha.
Right now unemployed and on the 2nd year of my Sound Design degree, do lot's of audio for film, but all for free and experience.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 
> 
> I totally had to hahahahha.
> Right now unemployed and on the 2nd year of my Sound Design degree, do lot's of audio for film, but all for free and experience.


I LOLed so hard because of that pic


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 
> 
> I totally had to hahahahha.
> Right now unemployed and on the 2nd year of my Sound Design degree, do lot's of audio for film, but all for free and experience.


Awesome pic, and what school are you going to? I had some friends that just graduated from full-sail in Florida for music management. Another who studied production, personally I'm an amateur producer / composer (beat maker







)


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRA6N*
> 
> I load bombs, bullets and *missiles* on aircraft in the military. I also troubleshoot weapons release and *countermeasures systems*.


I make and design parts for that


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> I make and design parts for that


So you're an engineer?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So you're an engineer?


No, he works on the development of democracy deployment


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> No, he works on the development of democracy deployment


LOL


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> No, he works on the development of democracy deployment


LOL!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So you're an engineer?


Yes, Manufacturing


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anupamcin*
> 
> Hi, I am a computer network manager. My job is from 9 to 5. After i come home i usually take some refreshments and then go straight for my computer. My wife used to complain a lot about my habit, but not anymore. I think she has gotten used to the fact that my PC will always be an integral part of my life.


Lol. Take good care of your wife bro, they're much more important than computers.


----------



## pillowsack

I'm a Google Specialist


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> I'm a Google Specialist


Meaning you work for Google? Or you sit at home and Google things all day?


----------



## pillowsack

I'm one of Google's foot soldiers and I am a representative locally. I educate people on Google services, Chromebooks, and Nexus devices.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> I'm one of Google's foot soldiers and I am a representative locally. I educate people on Google services, Chromebooks, and Nexus devices.


NEEEEEEXXXXUUUUUUUSSSSSSS


----------



## d0mini

I am a student doing an A level in Art History and maths, with a healthy obsession with my computer :3 nothing in my life points to computers in any way, I'm not even that good at maths - and yet I love them


----------



## Socks keep you warm

I work at ALDI Store Assistant just started pretty good pay for an 18 year old $23hr
I also am studying a Diploma of Networking!


----------



## ivers

Traffic technician, Canadian forces.


----------



## g94

US Army National Guard and full time student. And to answer the question: No I'm pretty much broke







Haven't upgraded my system in years!


----------



## DRA6N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> I make and design parts for that


Raytheon?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRA6N*
> 
> Raytheon?


There are 3 campuses (that I know of) that are Raytheon's here. I, in fact, work 5 buildings away from their campus on the UA Tech Park. I see lab coats and military uniforms all the time at all the food places.


----------



## DRA6N

Raytheon always knocks on my door for a job. I've considered taking it a few times. Since I already have experience in the explosives department. But ehh not a fan of working for a contract that can abruptly come to an end and you're screwed.


----------



## Scorpion667

Technical service advisor. The department I work in is an authorized service provider for Lenovo, HP, IBM, Xerox, Panasonic, Toshiba, Dell, Infoprint, Lexmark, Samsung etc.

Client's helpdesk/deskside sends me a service ticket (i.e machine won't power on, no lights no fan movement). I order the part based on the problem description (or send quote if OOW) or call them to do further diagnosis. I then coordinate with my technicians to complete the repair.

I like it. Went to school for advertising but it wasn't for me... always loved computers so it's a blessing to work in the industry.

Certifications include:
A+
PDI+
Server+
Lenovo Desktop/Laptop service
HP Desktop/Laptop/Server/Workstation service


----------



## anupamcin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Lol. Take good care of your wife bro, they're much more important than computers.


I know that man. I meant that along with the life that i have with my family (i also have a 7 year old kid) the computers will also remain a part of my life. BTW, my kid is also into technological stuff as I am. I am in the process of acquiring parts for a new pc. I just received a Seasonic modular PSU and he was as excited as i was to receive it. He asked me to identify the purpose of all the cables that came with it and what end goes into the PSU and what end to the peripherals, motherboard, etc. He passes his time playing with the cables and connecting them to the correct slots of the psu.







He says that he will assemble the pc when all the parts are complete.







I am now waiting for an NZXT Phantom case.


----------



## LDV617

Give him Minecraft









That game is breeding the most creative generation of nerds you could ever imagine.


----------



## DRA6N

I wish my kid were into nerdy things like PCs. He's more into sports and stuff. My son is cooler than I am


----------



## RhoSigmaTau

dude the creator of this thread...this is his one and only post on this forum. wow.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhoSigmaTau*
> 
> dude the creator of this thread...this is his one and only post on this forum. wow.


Scary....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRA6N*
> 
> I wish my kid were into nerdy things like PCs. He's more into sports and stuff. My son is cooler than I am


I hope when I have a kid or two they love computers as much as I do. I already have rigs planned out for them if one happens by mistake too early...


----------



## chevZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhoSigmaTau*
> 
> dude the creator of this thread...this is his one and only post on this forum. wow.


How did he get 5rep just for this!? Hahaha

Very scary.

I'm a Service Delivery Manager @ an ISP. Interesting I guess..


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I know of Muslims wearing our US uniforms very humbly and proudly. At the local mosque, I have personally seen Army, Marine, and Air Force. And, I'm only about a 2 hour drive from you.


I knew it was wrong to say. But I still couldn't help myself. It was too good of material to pass up

I am pretty far from racist...

Anyways AZ has alot of defense contractors and weapons systems development companies.
the apaches are all produced in Mesa. Luke AFB where they train a large portion of the nation's fighter pilots. used to be F16s mainly but I haven't been out there in 6+ years, probably F-22s by now.

It's kinda amazing if you step back and think about how much stuff comes out of here.

I forget which of the big AR companies is based out of here too... My buddy was dating the guys daughter.


----------



## chrismitchell

you got to admit, the dude is one record-holder. I am a shopkeeper!!

show off


----------



## Im Batman

First year at Uni to become a Building Surveyor, want to to work on large commercial developments one day.


----------



## legoman786

Spoiler: tatmMRKIV



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I knew it was wrong to say. But I still couldn't help myself. It was too good of material to pass up
> 
> I am pretty far from racist...
> 
> Anyways AZ has alot of defense contractors and weapons systems development companies.
> the apaches are all produced in Mesa. Luke AFB where they train a large portion of the nation's fighter pilots. used to be F16s mainly but I haven't been out there in 6+ years, probably F-22s by now.
> 
> It's kinda amazing if you step back and think about how much stuff comes out of here.
> 
> I forget which of the big AR companies is based out of here too... My buddy was dating the guys daughter.






DMAFB houses the F-16 and A-10 squadrons. I've seen some Blackhawks, Apaches, C130s, Chinooks, and a few others that I can't recognize. We, also, have the boneyard. That's a real sight to see driving by.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> 
> DMAFB houses the F-16 and A-10 squadrons. I've seen some Blackhawks, Apaches, C130s, Chinooks, and a few others that I can't recognize. We, also, have the boneyard. That's a real sight to see driving by.


I was on a brand new submarine in the 90's called the Tucson. We made a visit out there and toured the boneyard and the facility that made the predator drones. Very cool









We also toured a few shady strip clubs and a country bar that had a roller rink. Ha!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I've seen those FA117s at the airshow they had. My favorite plane of all time and probably the reason i wanted to be a fighter pilot growing up... Damn disabilities keeping me out of the military

No faking fine with what I have either, might have been able to join up if that were the case... T-T I just wanna blow stuff up....

But really A10s... I had no Idea.

I need to go back out to one of their airshows sometime. for being a military installation they sure know how to hold some great events for the public

I used to go on field trips there and such back in middleschool and elementary. Never got on the flight simulator but sitting in the cockpit of an F16 was fun... Little sore that my mom's friend never did end up getting me that ride in one, I was promised.
No hard feelings though.

shady strip clubs and a country bar with a roller rink.. Yep that AZ for sure.

environment is hell but we sure know how to kick back and have fun

I am sure my uncle would have more interesting AFB stories, May he rest in peace, he was a mechanic for 30+ years out in rapid city i think. He used to work on A10s I am pretty sure. He was lucky enough to see an SR-71 before retiring.
My cousin, his son, does ejection seats currently I think in Utah.


----------



## the9quad

Got an sr71 sitting outside about 5 miles from my house along with some rockets and a space shuttle.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I also wanted to be a fighter pilot,but the requeirments were high as I didn't have an excellent eye sight and I have a flat foot


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anupamcin*
> 
> I know that man. I meant that along with the life that i have with my family (i also have a 7 year old kid) the computers will also remain a part of my life. BTW, my kid is also into technological stuff as I am. I am in the process of acquiring parts for a new pc. I just received a Seasonic modular PSU and he was as excited as i was to receive it.


That's cool, reminds me of when my dad introduced me to mechanics. He does all car service himself.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhoSigmaTau*
> 
> dude the creator of this thread...this is his one and only post on this forum. wow.


It's the NSA, getting creative on information gathering


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

LOL,with the NSA thing I'll be surprised if you don't suddenly disappear


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRA6N*
> 
> Raytheon?


I don't work for Raytheon but most of the parts I work on are for Raytheon


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Got an sr71 sitting outside about 5 miles from my house along with some rockets and a space shuttle.


Seattle airplane museum? Yeah I saw that

I couldn't even join up I have joint problems all over. LOL in another life I might have been able to be one but not this one!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Seattle airplane museum? Yeah I saw that
> 
> I couldn't even join up I have joint problems all over. LOL in another life I might have been able to be one but not this one!


Nah air and space museum in huntsville, also home of space camp. This town is like one giant military/ industrial/space complex. How many towns have billboards all over the place for targeting systems, satellites, rockets, etc...I am not sure who they are advertising to, I have a hard time imagining someone driving around going, "you know that billboard has got me thinking I really need that FLIR system."


----------



## 0493mike

I am a Stupidvisor for a concrete company. Not very many people I know at work can even turn on a computer.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> I am a Stupidvisor for a concrete company. Not very many people I know at work can even turn on a computer.


My dad needs you.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Nah air and space museum in huntsville, also home of space camp. This town is like one giant military/ industrial/space complex. How many towns have billboards all over the place for targeting systems, satellites, rockets, etc...I am not sure who they are advertising to, I have a hard time imagining someone driving around going, "you know that billboard has got me thinking I really need that FLIR system."


I lolled so hard!


----------



## ctalke

Work for ze goverment human services(Social Security) here in australiaaaa. In a Processing Centre 9-5 job with amazing pay considering im only 20.








Do not work weekends so i have plenty of time to skate, play games etc..
Spend alot of time on OCN.com during breaks at work haha


----------



## sat1va

IT Support for a fashion company, about 80% are young beautiful women.

Shame I got married BEFORE starting work there..Bloody disaster


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sat1va*
> 
> IT Support for a fashion company, about 80% are young beautiful women.
> 
> Shame I got married BEFORE starting work there..Bloody disaster


1) I am an IT Engineer.

2) I am single...Again.

3) How does such a wondrous thing happen??


----------



## nyk20z3

US Army Infantry currently stationed in Germany.

I get to travel around Europe for cheap and still have lots of down time to constantly change my rig up so it's a win for me.


----------



## brazilianloser

Electrical Engineering student while working full time as a Pharmacy Technician...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Electrical Engineering student while working full time as a Pharmacy Technician...


So you're field specializes in designing the hardware itself,right?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So you're field specializes in designing the hardware itself,right?


In a few years maybe. Still got some ways to go. Changed majors after my first year so basically starting fresh.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> In a few years maybe. Still got some ways to go. Changed majors after my first year so basically starting fresh.


I personally study comp sci but I had the option to study computer or elictrecal engineering I actually wanted engineering more since I'm not very good at programming but computer engineering doesn't have a bright future here and electrical is kinda the same so I just went with comp sci but what I really really wanted and could've killed for is aeronautical engineering just saying the word makes you feel smart lol


----------



## legoman786

I'm still doing what I'm doing, desktop tech at a call center for one of the world's largest banks. I'm studying SAP BO in my own time, while having a buddy in the field mentor me along the way.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm still doing what I'm doing, desktop tech at a call center for one of the world's largest banks. I'm studying SAP BO in my own time, while having a buddy in the field mentor me along the way.


What's SAP BO?I'm also self studying,guess what am I self studying(hint:look at my last post)


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> What's SAP BO?I'm also self studying,guess what am I self studying(hint:look at my last post)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_Objects


----------



## davidelite10

I'm in the Air Force, AFSC 3D132


----------



## Fniz92

I'm a student.
Getting paid to study for the win!









Worked at a IT company last year but gave that up for some extra time for studies & more time for me to make games.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctalke*
> 
> Work for ze goverment human services(Social Security) here in australiaaaa. In a Processing Centre 9-5 job with amazing pay considering im only 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not work weekends so i have plenty of time to skate, play games etc..
> Spend alot of time on OCN.com during breaks at work haha


did you pop out of that crooked grind?
don't slouch so much when you skate, can throw out your back if you're doing drops or stairs
buddy was doing bs flip down unitel double set (



) and he was slouched when he landed, took him out for a year. I think it was a herniated disk in his lower back.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> I'm in the Air Force, AFSC 3D132


So are you a pilot?


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So are you a pilot?


Haha no, I wish. 3D132 means Cyber Transport, I do all end to end communication such as routers, switches, clients, servers, vpn, DHCP, and all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Evilsplashy

IT in the US Navy


----------



## SarahOCX

Student, not working atm, I'm just 17


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

There's a lot of military guys here....


----------



## PhilWrir

Advanced Repair Agent with GeekSquad, Graphic Designer for a local Marketing Firm, Student, all kinds of other stuff that makes me money.

I have many hats.


----------



## Ironsmack

I work at the hospital overnights as an orderly/porter.

Then mornings, I work as a merchandiser for a Big retailer. Then evenings, I work as an AP/Loss prevention for their competitor







.

Rinse, repeat throughout the week.


----------



## ctalke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> did you pop out of that crooked grind?
> don't slouch so much when you skate, can throw out your back if you're doing drops or stairs
> buddy was doing bs flip down unitel double set (
> 
> 
> 
> ) and he was slouched when he landed, took him out for a year. I think it was a herniated disk in his lower back.


I think its just the way i skate haha, I dont really remember if I did as it was a few months back but Imagine i tried haha.
Here is a better photo of something more recent:

Anyway I'm derailing, back to work life


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> IT in the US Navy


Do you get to go on the ships and stuff? I've always wanted to be on an aircraft carrier. Those things are amazing.


----------



## benjamen50

I just fix computers for people and build them, also I'm kind of an I.T repair tech guy, I also fix iPhones. I haven't really gotten a job yet.


----------



## Zamoldac

Software Engineer by day and Batman/ Nathan Drake by night ...except weekends then i'm batman all day long...yeah baby!


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I personally study comp sci but I had the option to study computer or elictrecal engineering I actually wanted engineering more since I'm not very good at programming but computer engineering doesn't have a bright future here and electrical is kinda the same so I just went with comp sci but what I really really wanted and could've killed for is aeronautical engineering just saying the word makes you feel smart lol


Really? You should probably think about working in another land then... wow, "Computer Science doesn't have a bright future", just wow. I wonder why it is so, because generally it's growing fast on developed countries. Even India which is a (fast) developing country has very important CompSci growth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You need to chillax a little bit buddy!


Oh I just took the question seriously - doesn't mean I'm particularly stressed about it. The REP system shouldn't be relaxed through or it'll just become nonsense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Also, there aren't "strict guidelines" to what gets repped--there are suggestions as to what should be repped, but you can rep someone for whatever you want really. I highly doubt any rep has been removed by mods because they gave it undeservedly--unless it was a case of spam / rep trade to be able to post in the Marketplace.


lol - If you came across the ToS one day, read them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Very mature response to a slight--give it right back


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Really? You should probably think about working in another land then... wow, "Computer Science doesn't have a bright future", just wow. I wonder why it is so, because generally it's growing fast on developed countries. Even India which is a (fast) developing country has very important CompSci growth.
> Oh I just took the question seriously - doesn't mean I'm particularly stressed about it. The REP system shouldn't be relaxed through or it'll just become nonsense.
> lol - If you came across the ToS one day, read them.


I said computer engineering which is different than computer science which I study


----------



## Recr3ational

I'm a chef! Well I just put things in a pan and hope that it tastes all right.


----------



## Apostrophe

I work in public service company in an ex-communist still reforming country. Pay is solid for these parts but actual work hours are the best, 5 hours a day with 1 hour break and free weekends witch leaves a lot of time to make some extra cash on the side. I do a lot of woodwork and custom furniture sells really well.


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Software Engineer by day and Batman/ Nathan Drake by night ...except weekends then i'm batman all day long...yeah baby!


I love the way you put that, its perfect!!


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I said computer engineering which is different than computer science which I study


I see, my bad.


----------



## shamslapchopwow

PC repair and sales at Office Depot. Also a student majoring in Mass Communications and Japanese.


----------



## PrimeExclusiv

Help. How do I post to the forum?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeExclusiv*
> 
> Help. How do I post to the forum?


Welcome to OCN! First you need to pick a topic where to post your own thread. You should see a Start thread in that section you can click and begin your post!

like this


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Advanced Repair Agent with GeekSquad


LOL, me too...


----------



## LDV617

I hope Zooter means the same thing there as it does here...

Edit: Confirm or Deny?

http://consumerist.com/2011/06/10/9-confessions-of-a-former-geek-squad-geek/


----------



## DirtyBeans808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> IT in the US Navy


How was A-School? I ship out to bootcamp next year and my rate is IT and I am curious to how it is.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I hope Zooter means the same thing there as it does here...
> 
> Edit: Confirm or Deny?
> 
> http://consumerist.com/2011/06/10/9-confessions-of-a-former-geek-squad-geek/


Deny.
That may have been the case years ago, but from everything ive seen these days, 100% deny.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I hope Zooter means the same thing there as it does here...
> 
> Edit: Confirm or Deny?
> 
> http://consumerist.com/2011/06/10/9-confessions-of-a-former-geek-squad-geek/


Deny.

I'm guessing it doesn't mean the same thing here...because I made it up years ago.


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I'm a chef! Well I just put things in a pan and hope that it tastes all right.


Then there's me who can barely serve un-burned toast.


----------



## QuietGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> I am a Stupidvisor for a concrete company. Not very many people I know at work can even turn on a computer.


LOL I know what you mean.

I have been a "Concrete Transportation Engineer" ( driver) for 18 years and rolled on the floor when I read your post. Sooo true!

Can I move to Hawaii and come to work for your Company?

I have a clean DOT file !!!!!



Filling pot holes on pit road at Kansas Speedway. Man I wanted to do a lap !!!


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyBeans808*
> 
> How was A-School? I ship out to bootcamp next year and my rate is IT and I am curious to how it is.


A School was alright. The base you are on is super strict (probably the most strict of all A Schools) So for 5 months, life sucks. There are so many stupid rules, but you have some freedom. Once you get to the real navy, life isnt bad.


----------



## Khr1s

I am studying computer science/informatics







My goal is to become a game developer or a programmer but i also love fixing pc's in my spare time . I's awesome to connect software with hardware so I love them both


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khr1s*
> 
> I am studying computer science/informatics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal is to become a game developer or a programmer but i also love fixing pc's in my spare time . I's awesome to connect software with hardware so I love them both


I have the exact same interests lol,I study comp sci and wanna become a game developer too


----------



## DirtyBeans808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> A School was alright. The base you are on is super strict (probably the most strict of all A Schools) So for 5 months, life sucks. There are so many stupid rules, but you have some freedom. Once you get to the real navy, life isnt bad.


Thats what I hear about Corry base, how was learning the material they teach you while at school was it fairly hard or some what easy? Do they teach you programing, I wanted to find out what I am gonna be in for before I get there so I'm able to get a good grasp on the material. As far as your wish list were you able to get stationed where you wanted to or did they just send you where ever?

-DirtyBeans808


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> A School was alright. The base you are on is super strict (probably the most strict of all A Schools) So for 5 months, life sucks. There are so many stupid rules, but you have some freedom. Once you get to the real navy, life isnt bad.


You apparently never went to Nuke school.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You apparently never went to Nuke school.


Obviously not lol. My friend just got out of nuke school, he said it wasnt bad at all. He said corry station was more stupid than his school.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyBeans808*
> 
> Thats what I hear about Corry base, how was learning the material they teach you while at school was it fairly hard or some what easy? Do they teach you programing, I wanted to find out what I am gonna be in for before I get there so I'm able to get a good grasp on the material. As far as your wish list were you able to get stationed where you wanted to or did they just send you where ever?
> 
> -DirtyBeans808


They focus on NAVY IT stuff. Don't get excited. Its really easy and you dont learn too much.. Im being honest. Lol. They dont teach you programming lol. That made me laugh a little. Also, you dont make a wish list. They tell you where you are going to go. There's no such thing as a wish list. Any other questions feel free to inbox me


----------



## all4freedom

I work for a mutual fund company and my job title is a Media Coordinator which explains nothing. I create, manage, revise, and do everything involving our forms that our clients use to open, make changes, and do anything with their accounts. Thing about all the forms you have filled out like job applications and at the doctor. I make and manage over 200 of those.


----------



## PrimeExclusiv

I'm 20, i work as a Cashier in a food Restaurant. Also studying Logistics and Freight Forwarding but I truely love IT. Anyways, that's basically it. Sometimes the pay satisfies my gaming hobby, sometimes I think I getting peanuts for taking crap from crazy customers. blah blah...that's me.


----------



## DirtyBeans808

I work at Sam's Club and married going into the navy next year as IT.


----------



## bstover17

I am the store manager of the largest pawn shop chain in WV. Its a pretty decent job and lets me afford my hobbies with fixing up my mazdaspeed 3, gaming, computers, and RC.


----------



## Majorhi

I'm a sand blaster and spend most of my days in a booth blasting various items for a powder coating company. Before that I was a supervisor at an auto auction facility and a BMW & diesel mechanic before that.


----------



## 0493mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> LOL I know what you mean.
> 
> I have been a "Concrete Transportation Engineer" ( driver) for 18 years and rolled on the floor when I read your post. Sooo true!
> 
> Can I move to Hawaii and come to work for your Company?
> 
> I have a clean DOT file !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Filling pot holes on pit road at Kansas Speedway. Man I wanted to do a lap !!!


You bet theres just two main supplyers, companys and one buys its cement from the other one.Only problem is Oahu has the number 1 worst traffic in the states. Seriously, look it up. Our highways and byways are so old and poorly planed that it can take 2 hours to get from one side of the island to the other.Like 20 miles. Really gets tirersome.And the cost of living is out of sight.A new 3 bedroom home starts at 500.000. And thats just a track house.Our electric is the highest cost in the nation. And gas is crazy high. even though we have two refineries right here.But the weather is nice.When I was young I lived in Kansas panhandle area for about a year, real flat but nice then work took me in new directions.Oh yea most companys here are union.


----------



## rollingdice

I am a novice programmer in a company founded by my alumni. My task spans on a wide area and they needed me to learn several languages (such as C++ and javascript) in a short time. While the paycheck is just enough for paying my GF's apartment rent, this job gave me a lot of experience on software design and programming. I'm planning on taking master degree in about 2 years.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rollingdice*
> 
> I am a novice programmer in a company founded by my alumni. My task spans on a wide area and they needed me to learn several languages (such as C++ and javascript) in a short time. While the paycheck is just enough for paying my GF's apartment rent, this job gave me a lot of experience on software design and programming. I'm planning on taking master degree in about 2 years.


I actually started with C++ as my first language,there's this student group here called ACM and they help us by teaching,helping and giving us problems to solve using coding,hope I can learn a lot from them


----------



## adridu59

I just switched to Rust personally. 1.0 should be ready in a year, maybe a bit more.


----------



## muels7

Technology Support Specialist in a school district. Support staff with all things electronic basically. Teachers are very dumb when it comes to tech....students generally can figure most stuff out on their own.

Not the best pay, but I'm only 1.5yrs out of college and my boss here is paying for me to get some IT certifications. Hopefully this job is just a small stepping stone on my career path.


----------



## amd-dude

I'm an IT and network security consultant. In short, I hax for a living. On the side I also repair PC's, tablets and phones. Anything tech related really.


----------



## Archngamin

I'm 24 and an intern architect/architectural drafter for a production home builder. I'm currently working on accruing hours required to get my license. Hopefully I will be working for myself flipping houses in the future.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> I'm 24 and an intern architect/architectural drafter for a production home builder. I'm currently working on accruing hours required to get my license. Hopefully I will be working for myself flipping houses in the future.


I'm 24 too and doing mechanical engineering, machine design, drafting and assemblies!

Feels good man.


----------



## 1kke

I'm am a financial analyst for a multi-billion dollar company. My role in the company is to move the money around so all the entities have funding. I do this by analyzing the company's liquidity on a daily basis. I move between $100 to $200 MILLION dollars a day. If you want to do what I do, go get an accounting degree, I'll see if we can land you an awesome job!


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1kke*
> 
> I'm am a financial analyst for a multi-billion dollar company. My role in the company is to move the money around so all the entities have funding. I do this by analyzing the company's liquidity on a daily basis. I move between $100 to $200 MILLION dollars a day. If you want to do what I do, go get an accounting degree, I'll see if we can land you an awesome job!


An account co worker I know seems stressed about her job....I guess its not for everyone unless people find themselves a sweet spot like you.


----------



## 1kke

Its stressful because screwing up costs a lot of money. I once forgot to send a wire to anther bank and ended up taking a $19M loan for the weekend. It ended up costing about $9,000. I am only thankful that I didn't forget the $140M I moved the prior day arrived when it needed to. You are correct, its not for everyone. There are days where there is a lot of swearing coming from my corner of the office.


----------



## TuningITA

Hi, i work in a shopping center; i sell notebooks, desktops, phones..ecc


----------



## battleaxe

High end loudspeaker designer


----------



## CoolcasetempBob

Out of retirement from Intel and now working for a heat sink start up company.


----------



## Panther Al

Studied IT back early in my school days till I looked at what they was trying to push tech wise... "What? Video and Music, Streamed? Who will ever make a modem thats faster than 9600 baud for consumer use... idiots..." Yeah. I was that stupid.









Was a drafter for a few years, did IT for the Y2K bug: that was a license to print money let me tell you. Then went into the US Cavalry - best time I ever had. Now days work for a large international AWP manufacture based out of France doing primarily service support (You say your machine isn't turning on? Is it charged?) to parts support, in house IT, and anything else they dump on me.


----------



## Invaderscs

2nd year student studying Computer Science and Engineering.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invaderscs*
> 
> 2nd year student studying Computer Science and Engineering.


How can you study both?you can only study one of them Either CS or CE,CS is more software oriented CE is more hardware oriented


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How can you study both?you can only study one of them Either CS or CE,CS is more software oriented CE is more hardware oriented


I don't know about him, but in Massachusetts (At least at schools I have looked at) Majoring in CE means that you learn EE and SE. If the college did not do it that way, you majored in CE and minored in CS


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I don't know about him, but in Massachusetts (At least at schools I have looked at) Majoring in CE means that you learn EE and SE. If the college did not do it that way, you majored in CE and minored in CS


Hmm,as far as I know their SE studies aren't as extensive as CS same applies for CS as you study about hardware and electronics but only to a limited degree also it varies from collage to collage


----------



## Lynchie

Student, currently working full time and part time for money


----------



## LDV617

Student.. Full time job.. and part time? Are you trolling?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Student.. Full time job.. and part time? Are you trolling?


lol


----------



## Djankie

Civil Hydraulic Engineer working in the IT branche as system engineer and software engineer


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djankie*
> 
> Civil Hydraulic Engineer working in the IT branche as system engineer and software engineer


System and software engineering I understand, but how in the world do they tie into hydraulic engineering?


----------



## Lynchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Student.. Full time job.. and part time? Are you trolling?


Full time is a temp job that I am doing during the summer until feb when I go back to uni. Sorry I wasn't clear, when I said part time I meant to say casual.


----------



## LDV617

lol no reason to apologize









Just sounds busy


----------



## captvizcenzo

Test engineer. I test mixed signal devices on wafer level.
So stuff in your phone, behind you car's steering wheel, and etc might have been through me


----------



## Lynchie

Yeh, keeps me out of trouble though


----------



## LDV617

Can't argue with that


----------



## Emfunksis

Full-time CNC Operator at a mill-shop for millionaire customers and home builders throughout Southwest Florida. I also dabble in the stock market and creative art interests (photography).


----------



## sobe-it

Full time autobody repairer/painter but now have a ruptured disc in my mid back.


----------



## himwhoscalledim

Full-time emergency room security guard on the lovely south-side of Chicago. Work nights so 90% of the time its boring and 10% is life affirming.


----------



## MikhailV

I can't be the only person who switched from Mech. Engineering to Software Engineering lol. The course requirements are practically the same here meaning I had to take Bio, Chemistry, Physics, Calc 1 to 3, Differential Equations, and due to software engineering I also had to take Discrete Math.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sobe-it*
> 
> Full time autobody repairer/painter but now have a ruptured disc in my mid back.


That sounds like loads of fun. Had a few of those myself through the years. I feel your pain.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> I can't be the only person who switched from Mech. Engineering to Software Engineering lol. The course requirements are practically the same here meaning I had to take Bio, Chemistry, Physics, Calc 1 to 3, Differential Equations, and due to software engineering I also had to take Discrete Math.


Lol I was first going to choose Mech.engineering or Communication engineering but I changed my mind to become a CS student


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *himwhoscalledim*
> 
> Full-time emergency room security guard on the lovely south-side of Chicago. Work nights so 90% of the time its boring and 10% is life affirming.


I used to live up there man, I miss falling asleep to gunshots late at night.


----------



## sobe-it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> That sounds like loads of fun. Had a few of those myself through the years. I feel your pain.


What have you done or do to make it easier and what treatments helped?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> I used to live up there man, I miss falling asleep to gunshots late at night.


bang bang, O blah. Skuddaaaa.


----------



## Joeking78

Technical Manager for an oil & gas company in Dubai.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sobe-it*
> 
> What have you done or do to make it easier and what treatments helped?


Initially I got several treatments with a chiropractor. Then after it healed (about 4-5 mos) eventually I started working on my flexibility by stretching and finally worked on making my back stronger so the muscle wouldn't break down. The spine flexing under pressure is what causes ruptures. So if you strengthen your muscles and only lift correctly, technically you should never have another spine injury. (provided the muscles are warm when you lift the object) Even if you do injure yourself it would only be a muscle injury, which aren't as bad as damage to cartilage. (your discs)

For this I just did weight training with a trainer until I knew how to lift so I didn't hurt myself. I've had very few incidents since doing this. I get sore back every now and then, but nothing like it was. The added bonus is that my back is very strong now and I can lift things most people wouldn't even dare to try. But its been years now and I've been weight training almost the whole time.

Some injuries are so bad that surgery is needed, but I got lucky and just had to rehab my back.

Long response, but that's what worked for me.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Initially I got several treatments with a chiropractor. Then after it healed (about 4-5 mos) eventually I started working on my flexibility by stretching and finally worked on making my back stronger so the muscle wouldn't break down. The spine flexing under pressure is what causes ruptures. So if you strengthen your muscles and only lift correctly, technically you should never have another spine injury. (provided the muscles are warm when you lift the object) Even if you do injure yourself it would only be a muscle injury, which aren't as bad as damage to cartilage. (your discs)
> 
> For this I just did weight training with a trainer until I knew how to lift so I didn't hurt myself. I've had very few incidents since doing this. I get sore back every now and then, but nothing like it was. The added bonus is that my back is very strong now and I can lift things most people wouldn't even dare to try. But its been years now and I've been weight training almost the whole time.
> 
> Some injuries are so bad that surgery is needed, but I got lucky and just had to rehab my back.
> 
> Long response, but that's what worked for me.


I have an MRI for my back tomorrow, possible ruptured disk. Oh fun!


----------



## sobe-it

Damn battleaxe consider yourself lucky. I have done physical therapy, chiropractic stuff, basically all the treatments and nothing has helped. So after 2 years they finally figured it was a disk. And no dr wants to cut up a 24 year old that bad. They would have to go from the front and lift my heart up and move both lungs aside. Other than that I have to live with it unless it gets to the point i can hardly walk, most times I can hardly feel my feet but I do the best I can.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sobe-it*
> 
> Damn battleaxe consider yourself lucky. I have done physical therapy, chiropractic stuff, basically all the treatments and nothing has helped. So after 2 years they finally figured it was a disk. And no dr wants to cut up a 24 year old that bad. They would have to go from the front and lift my heart up and move both lungs aside. Other than that I have to live with it unless it gets to the point i can hardly walk, most times I can hardly feel my feet but I do the best I can.


Wow.... that's horrid. I was young too when I did it the first time. About 19 I think, on a trampoline in California (that felt good). Then again right before my wedding when I was 29 lifting a 10" tree that was about 20 feet long. My right foot slipped out from under me on a creek bank and I was on my back for almost a month. Horrible pain.

I guess I have been lucky though. Things have healed up well and I can dead-lift and squat well over 400lbs even now that I'm over 40, so I really can't complain. But I have to say if I didn't work out (carefully) I would probably be in pretty sad shape.

That's rough man.

Now I do feel really lucky.
.
Edit: lets not even count the motocross accidents and injuries....


----------



## sobe-it

That sounds bad. Mine was from lifting a jeep 4x4 trans connected to the transfercase. My specialist said that she has only seen a few with a mid back issue like this in her career. Usually its lower back that's most common and neck is next. Those two are most common remedied by minimaly invasive surgery or working out like you have described. But I love the autobody field. Have had my job at the shop for 8 years.


----------



## zemco999

I slipped a disk in my back my freshman year of High school while high jumping. My butt hit the pole, and only half of it fell off. my back landed on the half that was still up :/ It still hurts randomly sometimes, and I was off my feet for 3 or 4 weeks right after it.


----------



## MrBiology

I'm a former/escaped IT support specialist, but these days I call myself a medical lab scientist and I commit wanton acts of SCIENCE in the name of patient care. I have an amazing job that would totally support my hobbies if it weren't for the crippling debt I ran up while in school, but that's been rapidly turning around. It's ALMOST TIME...


----------



## kpforce1

Anything and everything Healthcare IT/IS related from basic desktop troubleshooting to building/managing a full data center with 80+ physical/virtual servers etc. etc.... salary is average and sometimes I wish I worked with a bunch of people I didn't like so I would quit and get into the private sector making 4 times the $ I do now lol... gotta love working with people you like and can count on though







No replacement for a job AND people you like


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBiology*
> 
> I'm a former/escaped IT support specialist, but these days I call myself a medical lab scientist and I commit wanton acts of SCIENCE in the name of patient care. I have an amazing job that would totally support my hobbies if it weren't for the crippling debt I ran up while in school, but that's been rapidly turning around. It's ALMOST TIME...


That's cool, but I'd just like to say, you have an awesome blanket jawa in your picture


----------



## Degree

Was going to go for Anesthesiology, but decided it isn't for me and currently pursuing Pharmacy.

Hopefully I made the right choice!


----------



## boyasaurus

Auto-Technician/Mechanic @ Courtesy Automotive GMC/Chev/Lincoln


----------



## RedRex06

I'm US Air Force; I fix computers and do lots of fun secretive things









ALso, I'll be going to school for Chemical Engineering in a year and a half, so I'm stoked for that.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRex06*
> 
> I'm US Air Force; I fix computers and do lots of fun secretive things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALso, I'll be going to school for Chemical Engineering in a year and a half, so I'm stoked for that.


That sounds awesome!


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRex06*
> 
> I'm US Air Force; I fix computers and do lots of fun secretive things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALso, I'll be going to school for Chemical Engineering in a year and a half, so I'm stoked for that.


Good luck finding time to go to school assuming you'll still be in the AF during that time. I hear a lot of people on the enlisted side complaining about not being able to take classes because they're so busy.


----------



## RedRex06

I'm enrolled in 15 hours right now while fully active duty and unable to do much, if any, school during the work day. Just pulled an A out of the accelerated winter class, so 12 more credits, 9 of which started today, and the last 3 starts mid-march. I'll actually be separating and using my GI bill to complete the remainder next spring/fall (depends on recovery from a surgery) but I am going to try to be continuously enrolled up until that point, getting basics done and out of the way. Its certainly going to be tough, but I can't afford not to do it.


----------



## Colby

Welcome! I am a full-time student.


----------



## ladcrooks

this thread is run by google and nsa - watch out those on the dole and working

having fun


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> this thread is run by google and nsa - watch out those on the dole and working
> 
> having fun


lol ya,the guy who created it only posted one time :


----------



## Joeclim3er

Mechanical Draftsman here.


----------



## ladcrooks

not laughing at the above - forgot what i was laughing at - missed a quote here somewhere


----------



## minerva330

I am a 4th year PhD student in molecular bio.

Cheers


----------



## battleaxe

Currently working in a brothel as a plumber.

No wait....


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Currently working in a brothel as a plumber.
> 
> No wait....


Do you fix all the leaks that you encounter ??


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Do you fix all the leaks that you encounter ??


Plugged immediately.


----------



## Diwiak

beer delivery guy








jealous..??..


----------



## FastMHz

Was doing IT related things since I was in high school (computer building, repairs, software dev).

But the sedentary desk job and complete boredom that accompanied that made me decide to go back to school for a career change...to the solar PV industry.

And in doing that I have found to my surprise that mad IT skillz can get you going in a seemingly unrelated career


----------



## amped24

I'm a union steam fitter build power plants, data centers, hospitals, etc etc.


----------



## wesleyson21

Operations Administrator at FedEx Ground. It's an easy job that pays for my hobby and leaves me with plenty of free time.


----------



## Erza

I'm an artist/author!


----------



## mk16

general labour at a chemical cleaning agent plant
we make everything from sunlight to bleach to stove cleaner that can melt your skin off.
just doing it till i just through the last few hoops to get in to the Canadian forces.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> general labour at a chemical cleaning agent plant
> we make everything from sunlight to bleach to stove cleaner that can melt your skin off.
> just doing it till i just through the last few hoops to get in to the Canadian forces.


Wouldn't happen to be in the chemical valley would it?
That's where I'm working right now.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Wouldn't happen to be in the chemical valley would it?
> That's where I'm working right now.


wheres that im like an 1 and 30 from both the us and Toronto
sarnia?
nope 55 minutes east


----------



## JetSet Chilli

Software developer in Derby UK - Health care and not games unfortunately


----------



## Sheindo

Working as an IT consultant


----------



## Diablosbud

I'm finishing my last year of high school and then going into either welding inspection or robotics welding (I've been accepted to both programs







). In Alberta there's plenty of welding inspection jobs, and in Mississauga there's plenty of manufacturing and robotics jobs... just have to decide which I like more.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> wheres that im like an 1 and 30 from both the us and Toronto
> sarnia?
> nope 55 minutes east


Yeah, Sarnia.
I just figured I wouldn't say the actual city in case it was the right place and you didn't want it said.

On a somewhat related note, anyone have their compressor ticket or Refrigeration B?
I'm training for my B currently and studying for my compressor ticket.
Just wondering if anyone on here has experience in either in case I run into issues.


----------



## weredawg

Quality Assurance Analyst for Wells Fargo
I work with debit card systems and credit card systems
I like it


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah, Sarnia.
> I just figured I wouldn't say the actual city in case it was the right place and you didn't want it said.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, anyone have their compressor ticket or Refrigeration B?
> I'm training for my B currently and studying for my compressor ticket.
> Just wondering if anyone on here has experience in either in case I run into issues.


Like a 313A or 313D ticket?

I work in HVACR field, what do you need to know?


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Quality Assurance Analyst for Wells Fargo
> I work with debit card systems and credit card systems
> I like it


getting those ATM's upgraded from Windows XP I hope.


----------



## emilyfry

you're still an awesome dad. We all are, even if our sons won't love PCs the way we do.

rave pants


----------



## GermanyChris

No It's nice to see a good number of folks who actually work vs. moving paper from one side of the desk to the other. :thumbup:

Sent from my newest gadget I'm either on the bike or in the Jeep


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I'm a wireline operator in the Bakken oil fields of ND. I get to play with explosives.


----------



## bamboozledguy

Im a Computer Specialist for a High School, I take care of all the computer needs for the teachers, administrators and students.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bamboozledguy*
> 
> Im a Computer Specialist for a High School, I take care of all the computer needs for the teachers, administrators and students.


Wow, you must have LOTS of patience....either that or you just completely ignore them lol.

I tip my hat off to you!
§


----------



## rogerthat1945

Job?

Hitman for Mothercare.










Conceptual designer.

Inventor. of.

New type of mosquiteo/fly killer.

Shoes/Boots that pump air between your toes as you walk along.

High-speed self-leveling attack boat (to catch pirates?).

Major Geo-thermal concepts.

etc.... x10


----------



## bamboozledguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Wow, you must have LOTS of patience....either that or you just completely ignore them lol.
> 
> I tip my hat off to you!
> §


Thanks shlunky, I actually do have lots of paitence you have to when youre working around a bunch of kids. I also
get to spend LOTS of $$$$$ on technology


----------



## skitz9417

i in school getting my cerf 3 in infomation and tech so i become a computer reapirer or networking
for right now im a paper boy


----------



## vlps5122

financial planner


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Like a 313A or 313D ticket?
> 
> I work in HVACR field, what do you need to know?


Nothing in particular right now, just wondering if someone had expertise should I come into trouble!

*Refrigeration B:*
http://www.operatingengineer.ca/student/rob_chart.asp
http://www.tssa.org/corplibrary/ArticleFileMain.asp?Instance=136&ID=FB4B40A0BCC5436E8BD9592DDA5CDA15

*Compressor:*
http://www.operatingengineer.ca/student/co_chart.asp
http://www.tssa.org/corplibrary/ArticleFileMain.asp?Instance=136&ID=17762A5F087943348219EE4C55A8F79C

Both links are basically the same info, one is more in depth.
The compressor ticket is much less intensive, but it's also more useful in the area.
I need the B ticket if I want to work as a C02 operator at the neighbouring plant on site.

Currently focusing on the compressor ticket as I was told (along with the 4 other people currently in training) that if we haven't passed out Compressor exam by March 31st we're kicked out of training.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

worked as a laptop technician for about 5 years till i landed a cherry job downtown doing nothing. well technically my title is Systems Analyst, but really all i do is surf the web while i wait for servers to break.


----------



## RoninSpartan

Just some IT guy at a community college


----------



## Questors

In the words of the great Wyatt Earp, "Not me, I am retired." I just love watching others work for a living!


----------



## dominator007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socofan74*
> 
> Photographer


me toooo


----------



## dominator007

At first System service (Motherboard & Basic Chip level) left that job lack of money..Now playing my role as Serious Video Editor...


----------



## ThatOneNewGuy

I'm 14 (2 months from 15) and unemployed. Just wondering what classes I need to take to get a computer related job, like to own a little PC repair store that does little mods and stuff? I'm assuming Computer Ed, manual arts and business?


----------



## Cybertox

I am currently a student so I dont earn any money.


----------



## dominator007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am currently a student so I dont earn any money.


not bad...at first i entered into the business i dont have money even to buy chappal


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatOneNewGuy*
> 
> I'm 14 (2 months from 15) and unemployed. Just wondering what classes I need to take to get a computer related job, like to own a little PC repair store that does little mods and stuff? I'm assuming Computer Ed, manual arts and business?


sup duder. i didnt really take any schooling till after i had already started a job at a small repair shop in chicago. i got started just from pc gaming and troubleshooting my own pc. i would advise you to start with something like A+ certification and work your way from there. you want to find something you like and specialize in that one thing. i worked in the break/fix industry for a little over 5 years making doo doo money, but the experience i got from that place landed me a job in downtown chicago for a very large software company. basically forums like this one, and my own experimenting and troubleshooting opened the doors for me. good luck pal.


----------



## ThatOneNewGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> sup duder. i didnt really take any schooling till after i had already started a job at a small repair shop in chicago. i got started just from pc gaming and troubleshooting my own pc. i would advise you to start with something like A+ certification and work your way from there. you want to find something you like and specialize in that one thing. i worked in the break/fix industry for a little over 5 years making doo doo money, but the experience i got from that place landed me a job in downtown chicago for a very large software company. basically forums like this one, and my own experimenting and troubleshooting opened the doors for me. good luck pal.


Thanks. I'm very fascinated by technology and to be honest wouldn't mind what kinda job I got in that area, unless I wasn't earning enough to live.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatOneNewGuy*
> 
> Thanks. I'm very fascinated by technology and to be honest wouldn't mind what kinda job I got in that area, unless I wasn't earning enough to live.


i was getting paid about $14 an hour working there for five years. not really much to live off of in chicago. but again, that job led to one that pays me nearly $30/hr.....

sometimes you have to suffer through **** work to come out on top.


----------



## mAs81

I work as a radiologist..You know,Cat scans,xrays,mri scans,the works..I've been doing this since 2003,and it really is fullfiling for me,because I feel that in my own way I help people,and I've always been a people person...The pay isn't as good as it used to be(i live in Greece afterall







) ,but I get by....








I hope you never need me now,or in the immediate future


----------



## Questors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I hope you never need me now,or in the immediate future


My wife swears my head is empty!







Maybe you can help me prove her wrong. There's gotta be something in there, because I can hear some rattling noises and on windy days, a slight whistling sound through my cranium.







It sort of resonates and makes me see quadruple. That's great when it comes to money, pie and donuts!


----------



## BlockLike

Software Test Analyst - UAT

I get to break stuff a lot


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> Software Test Analyst - UAT
> 
> I get to break stuff a lot


We have a software development environment called UAT as well. Do you happen to work for a financial institution?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> We have a software development environment called UAT as well. Do you happen to work for a financial institution?


A UAT team is commonly found in most companies with a software R&D department

I don't work for a financial institution, but the company I work for does make financial software


----------



## Jedson3614

Network administrator for state of NY, what no professional overclockers?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> A UAT team is commonly found in most companies with a software R&D department
> 
> I don't work for a financial institution, but the company I work for does make financial software










Makes sense. I made that post before I had my breakfast.


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i was getting paid about $14 an hour working there for five years. not really much to live off of in chicago. but again, that job led to one that pays me nearly $30/hr.....
> 
> sometimes you have to suffer through **** work to come out on top.


I never had college, i went the certification route, and i'm 24 and I make about $25/hour as a System Technician II.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Questors*
> 
> My wife swears my head is empty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can help me prove her wrong. There's gotta be something in there, because I can hear some rattling noises and on windy days, a slight whistling sound through my cranium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sort of resonates and makes me see quadruple. That's great when it comes to money, pie and donuts!


Nope.Don't worry man,you're fine..I have the same symptoms...








When the noises turn into voices though...............................that _might_ be a problem...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> I never had college, i went the certification route, and i'm 24 and I make about $25/hour as a System Technician II.


I'm 23 and making $24 an hour without any certifications








But I'm just a really lucky case--currently working as a production planner for a dry ice plant, and I'm actually working on getting a couple tickets / certifications to move up.


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'm 23 and making $24 an hour without any certifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm just a really lucky case--currently working as a production planner for a dry ice plant, and I'm actually working on getting a couple tickets / certifications to move up.


where do you live? I live in TN and the average here is like $15/hr lol


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> where do you live? I live in TN and the average here is like $15/hr lol


I'm guessing Canada


----------



## QuietReading

I'm currently working as a network engineer / developer, integrating a CRM & ERP package, Lync Server and call status and analysis software with a VoIP PBX we use to offer VoIP to our clients.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> where do you live? I live in TN and the average here is like $15/hr lol


The average here is probably around that too.
Yes, I live in Ontario, but I also started at $14 and have just worked my way up over the years.

Started as a seasonal worker doing general labour making $14, worked 4 summers there getting a raise every year. Then I was promoted to a plant operator which was a pretty decent raise, then promoted to production planner (basically run the day to day of the plant, so I have lots of responsibility) and received another smaller raise. I say I make $24 an hour, but my actual wage is $21.84--however, my boss pays me for 44 hours even though I only work 40 (including paid lunches and breaks). Which works out to $24 an hour over the 40 hours I actually work.

So no, it's not the average, but you can still make good money without certification if you find a good place, work hard, and work your way up.

But yes, getting certifications, degrees, etc. are *always* a good thing--get as many as you can.


----------



## levontraut

big brother is watching


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> big brother is watching


cool story bro


----------



## PowerOver9K

Desktop/Server/VMware Rockstar with a Managed Service Provider. Also own my own home computing IT firm. To the guy above about getting as many certs as you can. Some are worthless *cough* A+ *cough*


----------



## EternalRest

I'm a full time Frozen Food Clerk for Harris Teeter, (a grocery store). I want to go back to school, so I can get a better job.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im a Journalist with a master in Institutional communication.

Working in a Newspaper right now...but Im looking for some place to writte in Internet....some freelance


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerOver9K*
> 
> Desktop/Server/VMware Rockstar with a Managed Service Provider. Also own my own home computing IT firm. To the guy above about getting as many certs as you can. Some are worthless *cough* A+ *cough*


A+ = CRAP


----------



## PowerOver9K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> A+ = CRAP


You have already stated your hate for the A+. CompTIA's Server+/Network+ for generic knowledge isn't bad but A+ is a joke. You're better off getting a Desktop MSP cert.

I hold MCSE + a few other.


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerOver9K*
> 
> You have already stated your hate for the A+. CompTIA's Server+/Network+ for generic knowledge isn't bad but A+ is a joke. You're better off getting a Desktop MSP cert.
> 
> I hold too many to count, CCNP, VMware, MCSE, etc.


yeah but there is kids on this forum and I got in trouble for saying a cuss word that was ***** lol.


----------



## PowerOver9K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> yeah but there is kids on this forum and I got in trouble for saying a cuss word that was ***** lol.


Well considering I like to keep it professional and I used to mod a lot of forums back in the day, I tend to not swear in posts.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> A+ = CRAP


A+ is just the basics. no need to call it crap, its just basic. there is also nothing wrong with getting A+, and its a good place for someone to start if they dont have an idea of what they might want to focus on.

i look at A+ like a refresher course.


----------



## PowerOver9K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> A+ is just the basics. no need to call it crap, its just basic. there is also nothing wrong with getting A+, and its a good place for someone to start if they dont have an idea of what they might want to focus on.
> 
> i look at A+ like a refresher course.


A+ is a refresher course yes but unless you're looking to be hired by the "boys in blue" you don't want it. Even then I have trolled the "boys in blue" before while waiting for my girlfriend to look at music and was asking basic technical questions anyone with an A+ should know and they cannot answer it. It's quite worthless. I have A+ from *YEARS* ago and as a standalone cert it's worthless. It's nice for a base-building block to immediately get another cert on top of however.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

If you want to think its useless, that's fine, but not everyone gets into this stuff with knowledge already. For some people, A+ can be a great starting point, and a way to learn the basics of computers and technology. For people who have learned through experience and years of learning, yeah maybe it seems useless, but those people are not everyone.


----------



## PowerOver9K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> If you want to think its useless, that's fine, but not everyone gets into this stuff with knowledge already. For some people, A+ can be a great starting point, and a way to learn the basics of computers and technology. For people who have learned through experience and years of learning, yeah maybe it seems useless, but those people are not everyone.


Not saying it's useless. Just saying if you get A+ and that's all you ever get it's quite useless. You can use it as an initial stepstone. I'll say it again. I have an A+ but that's not even close to everything I hold.


----------



## iamonlykidding

I work in dietary at a nursing home. The job is remarkably depressing and often unfulfilling, but it got me my current rig.


----------



## Admiral Sauce

Hey overclockuser01 (great handle btw),

I'm a graduate student and yea, sometimes I salivate too looking at pictures of rigs. That being said, the consolation I will give is that investments stack. So, for example, I have a triple monitor setup, but all of those monitors, while very nice, are over five years old. My speakers are a great set of Klipsch, but they're three years old. I have a custom modded case, but I did that two builds ago. So while each individual part cost a lot upfront, after a few years you've got a pretty awesome setup.

So, even as a grad student living in virtual poverty, I can squirrel away enough for some major upgrade every year. Plus, I wheel and deal with people I know and on the OCN marketplace. Of course, I'll probably never be able to afford the full server rack of folding rigs with triple GPUs crunching 24/7 (electric bill!?), but as long as you're doing something interesting and expanding your stock and experience regularly, it's still an awesome hobby.


----------



## concept73

Im an Apprentice avionic technician, got all my exams out the way and now im spending my days working on Hawks untill i graduate


----------



## akirablaid

I'm a phone tech support agent for Open Table, and a full-time student (Business MGMT + IS). Tough balancing both, but tech support isn't tough - school certainly can be. Most of my free time since I started working has been spend on OC.N and building my new PC


----------



## bl4ckfour

Service Desk at a research Lab for Department of Energy. Making some nice money with lots of room to grow. I have been in the Apple Service world for the last few years and just now getting back into Windows troubleshooting.


----------



## spice003

lol look at OPs post count!

oh and i collect soda cans!


----------



## maxvons

I don't have a job. I'm still a student


----------



## Marlaman

I now teach network engineering with a private firm out in the Washington DC area.

So if anybody has any cisco questions, shoot em my way.


----------



## KaffieneKing

I'm a full time student, unfortunately I also have a part time job for food... I really don't know how I buy PC components tbh


----------



## theraptor

I'm a Business Intelligence Engineer/Software Developer


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marlaman*
> 
> I now teach network engineering with a private firm out in the Washington DC area.
> 
> So if anybody has any cisco questions, shoot em my way.


Right on!

For some reason our high school offered CCNA 1 through 4, which I took--along with 2 other people in our grade, though there were 10 or so in the younger side of the split class, lol.

I wish I had kept with it a little more and become certified, but I never bothered and now I'm doing something totally different.


----------



## concept73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I'm a full time student, unfortunately I also have a part time job for food... I really don't know how I buy PC components tbh


Plenty of people here happy to help and advise you with that


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Plenty of people here happy to help and advise you with that


Sorry I meant like I don't know how I can afford any pc components! Thanks for the offer


----------



## cgipson1

System Admin for an Energy company... lots of fun toys to play with! And plenty of work to stay busy with.


----------



## bl4ckfour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgipson1*
> 
> System Admin for an Energy company... lots of fun toys to play with! And plenty of work to stay busy with.


I'm close by (assuming you are still in Arvada). Im at the big research lab here in Golden


----------



## cgipson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckfour*
> 
> I'm close by (assuming you are still in Arvada). Im at the big research lab here in Golden


Cool! I have seen several CO people on here... nice to know! Yep.. 80th and Kipling, more or less, although I work downtown Denver.


----------



## Questors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marlaman*
> 
> I now teach network engineering with a private firm out in the Washington DC area.
> 
> So if anybody has any cisco questions, shoot em my way.


Muahahahahaha!









Another brain to tap dry! I am sort of the zombie opposite...I drain brains of knowledge and know-how, but leave the withering husk of brain melted flesh behind for zombie fodder!


----------



## VinhDiezel

U.S. Army currently deployed but will be back soon! I make enough to get the bills paid and save some...wife's job is all going to savings so funding my PC isn't much of a problem







and GYM RAT 24/7.


----------



## fcman

Financial systems engineer at a Fortune 100 company


----------



## Marlaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Questors*
> 
> Muahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another brain to tap dry! I am sort of the zombie opposite...I drain brains of knowledge and know-how, but leave the withering husk of brain melted flesh behind for zombie fodder!










Pick away my friend! I like to share!


----------



## Questors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Financial systems engineer at a Fortune 100 company


Can we try that percentage of the penny thing like Richard Prior did in Superman XXVIIIC? I get half for suggesting the idea!


----------



## Devildog83

I manage a crew of tech's who install satellite TV and internet. No more field work for this old guy.


----------



## m98custom1212

Senior Manufacturing Engineer

Machine/Design Missile Components & Radar Components


----------



## goatshredder

Computer engineer, software engineer, musician as hobbie
work at Ricoh-usa as field tech and networking


----------



## esocid

I am an environmental scientist. Work in both marine biology and limnology. Basically I try to keep our waters clean.


----------



## Narokuu

I was int he US army for almost 5 years, sadly been unemployed for almost 2, doing odd jobs here and there to stay afloat, currently saving money to attempt to get into my states police academy. It's my life dream =D


----------



## CJston15

Cardiovascular Information Systems Administrator for a community healthcare organization. Support 2 hospitals, 2 medical campuses, and probably 8 satellite offices that provide Radiology/Cardiology diagnostic imaging. Unfortunately I don't get to play with as many cool toys as I would like now that I am in a specialty and not just general IT but gotta pay the bills and keep the woman happy!


----------



## Alecx

I am a student but I work part time as a Debit Collection Officer - aka. I persuade people to pay back their debts. I get 3.2$/hour..








Also, freelance writer, ~5$ an hour.

I live in Romania. It's pretty rough here..


----------



## XSHollywood

Former U.S. Marine Corps Aviator --> Environmental Geologist --> Now helping to run a security consulting company with another former Marine.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSHollywood*
> 
> Former U.S. Marine Corps Aviator --> Environmental Geologist --> Now helping to run a security consulting company with another former Marine.


Semper FI - just don't tell me to stop driving me SUV, I am trying to slow down the next "Ice Age"


----------



## Heruur

Maintenance man for a family owned hotel company


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I run a huge pawn shop here in Miami. I also have my own business where i buy and sell used and new electronics. I <3 crackheads


----------



## Mechorganic

US Navy Sailor, Interior Communications Electrician Technician.


----------



## Mechorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> I run a huge pawn shop here in Miami. I also have my own business where i buy and sell used and new electronics. I <3 crackheads


Where abouts in Miami? Im originally from the Coral Reef area


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I'm born and raised in North Miami. I used to run a shop in Liberty City/Brown Subs for 3 years. Just took over a store in North Miami last month. Where you at now?


----------



## mocboy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechorganic*
> 
> Where abouts in Miami? Im originally from the Coral Reef area


I noticed that you joined today. Welcome to OCN! Thank you for serving our country as well.


----------



## Mechorganic

Oh ok, North and South Miami might as well be two different cities huh. Currently Im stationed in Rota, Spain


----------



## Mechorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> I noticed that you joined today. Welcome to OCN! Thank you for serving our country as well.


Thanks for the welcome. Its always awkward responding to that last part though, its natural to say you're welcome but it sounds so stuck up whereas replying with thank you back sounds more right but makes it weird.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechorganic*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. Its always awkward responding to that last part though, its natural to say you're welcome but it sounds so stuck up whereas replying with thank you back sounds more right but makes it weird.


I second that thanks, how far is Rota from Madrid? I was born on an Air Force base there.


----------



## Seid Dark

I've been unemployed for a while. Sucks that I cannot afford better computer, I know my sig rig is not that bad but I have so many plans for it and no money. First world problems


----------



## Mechorganic

Oh ok, North Miami and South Miami might as well be two different cities lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I second that thanks, how far is Rota from Madrid? I was born on an Air Force base there.


like a 5-6 hour drive or 3-4 hours speed train.


----------



## Mechorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I've been unemployed for a while. Sucks that I cannot afford better computer, I know my sig rig is not that bad but I have so many plans for it and no money. First world problems


Dont worry Im employed and its going to be a struggle to do what I want to do lol


----------



## RitualJman

hi there,

I am new to these forums, Currently I am attending College for Computer Networking & Tech Support. On the side i am doing computer building and over clocking.

Thanks
RitualJman


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechorganic*
> 
> Dont worry Im employed and its going to be a struggle to do what I want to do lol


Me too, I work 7 days a week and still have to argue with the wife to buy parts.


----------



## cgipson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitualJman*
> 
> hi there,
> 
> I am new to these forums, Currently I am attending College for Computer Networking & Tech Support. On the side i am doing computer building and over clocking.
> 
> Thanks
> RitualJman


Welcome! Good career to get into... it won't be going away anywhere soon! lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Me too, I work 7 days a week and still have to argue with the wife to buy parts.


That is why I prefer my current girlfriend to my ex-wife!


----------



## RitualJman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgipson1*
> 
> Welcome! Good career to get into... it won't be going away anywhere soon! lol!


Thanks, It's for sure a good career, as well as after i graduate I am planning on getting my A+ cert and my Cisco cert, as well as going back to college after some time passes for virtual mechine for servers.


----------



## cgipson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitualJman*
> 
> Thanks, It's for sure a good career, as well as after i graduate I am planning on getting my A+ cert and my Cisco cert, as well as going back to college after some time passes for virtual mechine for servers.


A+ is a breeze... I used to teach it!







Cisco (CCNA?) is not so easy... that will require some study (I consider IOS to be a pain! lol! But I don't work with it enough.)!

Hyper-V or VMWare (or other)? If you get a VCP. or VCAP.. it is a good move!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgipson1*
> 
> That is why I prefer my current girlfriend to my ex-wife!


----------



## SonicGamer

I am full-stack web developer. I am currently a Ad Operations Technical Manager for Foodnetwork, HGTV and all sister networks. I really enjoy it and get to apply a wide range of skills in various projects. The pay supports my hobbies and self so what more can one really ask for?


----------



## RitualJman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgipson1*
> 
> A+ is a breeze... I used to teach it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cisco (CCNA?) is not so easy... that will require some study (I consider IOS to be a pain! lol! But I don't work with it enough.)!
> 
> Hyper-V or VMWare (or other)? If you get a VCP. or VCAP.. it is a good move!


I was thinking of doing the VMWare after a couple years of working in the field.


----------



## MattEdge

Software Developer in Healthcare


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgipson1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RitualJman*
> 
> Thanks, It's for sure a good career, as well as after i graduate I am planning on getting my A+ cert and my Cisco cert, as well as going back to college after some time passes for virtual mechine for servers.
> 
> 
> 
> A+ is a breeze... I used to teach it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cisco (CCNA?) is not so easy... that will require some study (I consider IOS to be a pain! lol! But I don't work with it enough.)!
> 
> Hyper-V or VMWare (or other)? If you get a VCP. or VCAP.. it is a good move!
Click to expand...

Our high-school offered CCNA 1 through 4 and I took all of them. To get certified we would have had to take the test at the local community college though. I wish I had taken it a little more seriously though and received my certification. The teacher was teaching the class as a favour (his wife taught at the school, he taught at a college over the border in the U.S.) so while he was a good guy and knew his stuff, he didn't care if we took it too seriously. After CCNA 1, we all (the 3 of us in our split class) just found the answers online when doing the chapter tests / final. It helped to raise my grades up for scholarships going into uni, but I wish I had paid more attention and learned the material as well.


----------



## Papas

Unemployed, disabled x army. About to go back to school through vocational rehab to get an aas degree and certs. Luckily i have an amaxing wife that supports me.


----------



## Deadboy90

I work retail and have done for the past 7 years since I was 16. I have done multiple internships with law enforcement in many different areas and am trying to find a job in that field, its quite difficult.


----------



## chrisjames61

Climb utility poles for AT&T.


----------



## cgipson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RitualJman*
> 
> I was thinking of doing the VMWare after a couple years of working in the field.


Experience is a good thing... and makes you much more credible! Good idea! I have only been dealing with VMWare since about 2008... and love it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicGamer*
> 
> I am full-stack web developer. I am currently a Ad Operations Technical Manager for Foodnetwork, HGTV and all sister networks. I really enjoy it and get to apply a wide range of skills in various projects. The pay supports my hobbies and self so what more can one really ask for?


Welcome! Sounds like you stay busy! I am not much on doing web work, but I did put together our company intranet (thanks to Frontpage / Expression Web!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattEdge*
> 
> Software Developer in Healthcare


Welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Our high-school offered CCNA 1 through 4 and I took all of them. To get certified we would have had to take the test at the local community college though. I wish I had taken it a little more seriously though and received my certification. The teacher was teaching the class as a favour (his wife taught at the school, he taught at a college over the border in the U.S.) so while he was a good guy and knew his stuff, he didn't care if we took it too seriously. After CCNA 1, we all (the 3 of us in our split class) just found the answers online when doing the chapter tests / final. It helped to raise my grades up for scholarships going into uni, but I wish I had paid more attention and learned the material as well.


I only wish we had opportunities like that when i was in high school (wait... we didn't have computers... except for a PDP-10 the basement.. I still have scars from that thing!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Unemployed, disabled x army. About to go back to school through vocational rehab to get an aas degree and certs. Luckily i have an amaxing wife that supports me.


Welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I work retail and have done for the past 7 years since I was 16. I have done multiple internships with law enforcement in many different areas and am trying to find a job in that field, its quite difficult.


Welcome to OC.net!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Climb utility poles for AT&T.


Welcome! (wow! lots of new people tonight!)

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of multi posting.


----------



## EchoTwoZero

Unemployed but I have experience as a mail clerk, warehouse work, and with delivery. I do volunteer work between jobs.

BTW I'm gonna call you Nice Guy cgipson1, reply'n to all these posts, what a cool dude.


----------



## cgipson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EchoTwoZero*
> 
> Unemployed but I have experience as a mail clerk, warehouse work, and with delivery. I do volunteer work between jobs.
> 
> BTW I'm gonna call you Nice Guy cgipson1, reply'n to all these posts, what a cool dude.


Yea... I am anti-social too! lol!







Oh.. and WELCOME! lol!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgipson1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Experience is a good thing... and makes you much more credible! Good idea! I have only been dealing with VMWare since about 2008... and love it.
> Welcome! Sounds like you stay busy! I am not much on doing web work, but I did put together our company intranet (thanks to Frontpage / Expression Web!)
> Welcome!
> I only wish we had opportunities like that when i was in high school (wait... we didn't have computers... except for a PDP-10 the basement.. I still have scars from that thing!)
> Welcome!
> Welcome to OC.net!
> Welcome! (wow! lots of new people tonight!)
> 
> 
> 
> Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of multi posting.


Not all of these people are new to OCN, just new to the thread. I am still a student and am working towards my Net+ and Security+ certs (after I get those it's on to CCNA and some for Windows Servers), currently I have my A+ and all MOS certs none of which were difficult to get, hence why I want a challenge and will be taking CCNA.


----------



## cgipson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Not all of these people are new to OCN, just new to the thread..


Yea... I think I need to cutback on the caffiene! lol!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I am still a student and am working towards my Net+ and Security+ certs (after I get those it's on to CCNA and some for Windows Servers), currently I have my A+ and all MOS certs none of which were difficult to get, hence why I want a challenge and will be taking CCNA.


Good stuff! One of the most difficult tests I ever took was the MS MCSE, mostly because a lot of the questions were not even "real world"... nonsensical! I have heard that the new CCNA can be a little rough compared to the older tests. Good luck with it! Most of the Comptia certs are not too difficult.


----------



## PhilWrir

I dont think ive ever posted in here in the 4 years ive been a member.

I work as a Technical Consultant for a small company in utah that specializes in converting houses to run 100% off solar energy.
Just finished up a massive mansion with backlit marble floors and ceilings, something like 6 bathrooms, and I dont even remember how many yards of Cat5e being run for a full LONWorks suite.

I also work full time at a local Best Buy as the Geek Squad Senior- - ARA.
Training and supervising the agents and fixing machines.

Never a dull moment.


----------



## freakb18c1

Technology Infrastructure Analyst at Bank of America Merrill Lynch


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> I dont think ive ever posted in here in the 4 years ive been a member.
> 
> I work as a Technical Consultant for a small company in utah that specializes in converting houses to run 100% off solar energy.
> Just finished up a massive mansion with backlit marble floors and ceilings, something like 6 bathrooms, and I dont even remember how many yards of Cat5e being run for a full LONWorks suite.
> 
> I also work full time at a local Best Buy as the Geek Squad Senior- - ARA.
> Training and supervising the agents and fixing machines.
> 
> Never a dull moment.


Now that is a cool job!! Hey do you have any idea when solar panels are going to make a leap in efficiency? I heard that in the not too distant future there should be a giant leap in the technology. Man it would really take off if that happened.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> I dont think ive ever posted in here in the 4 years ive been a member.
> 
> I work as a Technical Consultant for a small company in utah that specializes in converting houses to run 100% off solar energy.
> Just finished up a massive mansion with backlit marble floors and ceilings, something like 6 bathrooms, and I dont even remember how many yards of Cat5e being run for a full LONWorks suite.
> 
> I also work full time at a local Best Buy as the Geek Squad Senior- - ARA.
> Training and supervising the agents and fixing machines.
> 
> Never a dull moment.


I never knew about your second (first?) gig. That is cool. I just kinda walked into BB and went "PhilWrir" and you went "legoman786". And we were like "word."


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Now that is a cool job!! Hey do you have any idea when solar panels are going to make a leap in efficiency? I heard that in the not too distant future there should be a giant leap in the technology. Man it would really take off if that happened.


You are referring to the new tungsten thermal emitters coated in hafnium dioxide being researched by Stanford?

*On paper* a solar system with high efficiency emitters is up to 80% more efficient than a traditional solar cell.
But emitters usually fail at a temperature far too low to justify the added expense in materials and maintenance because of how fragile their structure is.
For reference, a normal emitter will fail at about 1800 degrees.
The tungsten ones being looked at fail at about 2500.
And that is why I bolded the "on paper" above. Because its not exactly safe to have a 30k degree emitter on the roof of your house.

Right now I just use emitters to bleed off excess heat while heating water for the house.

I have no idea what progress is really being made on it, but I can say if there is a cost effective and safe/efficient way of harnessing the HUGE spectrum of IR radiation normal cells miss out on to use for energy generation it will make my job a lot easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I never knew about your second (first?) gig. That is cool. I just kinda walked into BB and went "PhilWrir" and you went "legoman786". And we were like "word."


Second gig. Makes me WAY more money but its more of an "in house contractor" position, so its not constant








I felt like a toolbag for saying it, but I wasnt sure what else to say.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> You are referring to the new tungsten thermal emitters coated in hafnium dioxide being researched by Stanford?
> 
> *On paper* a solar system with high efficiency emitters is up to 80% more efficient than a traditional solar cell.
> But emitters usually fail at a temperature far too low to justify the added expense in materials and maintenance because of how fragile their structure is.
> For reference, a normal emitter will fail at about 1800 degrees.
> The tungsten ones being looked at fail at about 2500.
> And that is why I bolded the "on paper" above. Because its not exactly safe to have a 30k degree emitter on the roof of your house.
> 
> Right now I just use emitters to bleed off excess heat while heating water for the house.
> 
> I have no idea what progress is really being made on it, but I can say if there is a cost effective and safe/efficient way of harnessing the HUGE spectrum of IR radiation normal cells miss out on to use for energy generation it will make my job a lot easier.
> Second gig. Makes me WAY more money but its more of an "in house contractor" position, so its not constant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like a toolbag for saying it, but I wasnt sure what else to say.


No, I was actually referring to the restructuring the molecules to make the actual solar panel material 3 times as efficient by utilizing more than just UV light. I saw this somewhere a while ago but haven't heard about it since. They seemed to be very close in aligning the molecules just right to make this happen and yes, if they did it would change everything. I wish I could remember where saw this. Thanks though.


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Semper FI - just don't tell me to stop driving me SUV, I am trying to slow down the next "Ice Age"


Oh man... never. The "environmental" part referred to the many site-remediation projects I've worked. Like pumping thousands of tons of pollutants out from underground where an old munitions factory was located, etc. The subterranean aquifers in many places are wrecked where heavy industry and/or military bases existed.

So in other words, REAL environmentalism. The kind that makes it so farmers can access new sources of clean water for crops. Not some dopey, hug the earth, "I'm helping the planet by recycling a water bottle" kinda crap.


----------



## fg2chase

Petroleum Engineer


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSHollywood*
> 
> Oh man... never. The "environmental" part referred to the many site-remediation projects I've worked. Like pumping thousands of tons of pollutants out from underground where an old munitions factory was located, etc. The subterranean aquifers in many places are wrecked where heavy industry and/or military bases existed.
> 
> So in other words, REAL environmentalism. The kind that makes it so farmers can access new sources of clean water for crops. Not some dopey, hug the earth, "I'm helping the planet by recycling a water bottle" kinda crap.


LOL, hey I believe in a clean planet too, just not that the world is going to come to an end if I turn on my AC and use the old light bulbs.


----------



## mossberg385t

Creative director at Thedinger Distribution


----------



## dangerdan87

Got out of the US Marines and into an oilfield supply business. Got laid off and went to EMT and Fire school.

Now a lab tech at a petroleum laboratory hoping for good news at the end of the month in regards to a recent call from a Fire Chief who's department I tried out and applied for..


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Got out of the US Marines and into an oilfield supply business. Got laid off and went to EMT and Fire school.
> 
> Now a lab tech at a petroleum laboratory hoping for good news at the end of the month in regards to a recent call from a Fire Chief who's department I tried out and applied for..


I got out of the Army and into the oilfield as well, who did you work for NOV?


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> I got out of the Army and into the oilfield as well, who did you work for NOV?


Wilson. Was laid off just before NOV baught Wilson.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> Wilson. Was laid off just before NOV baught Wilson.


You live in west texas?


----------



## Jessichuu

Currently working at McDonald's as a crew trainer, bustin' my theoretical balls trying to save up to go to school next year!


----------



## czarcire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Left school at 16, went to college, left because it was awful and the teachers were useless. Now I work 9 - 5, 5 days a week as a Trainee Buying Clerk/Online store manager for a large car components firm.
> 
> I'm happy with the money I earn, love the job, and it allows me to fund my hobby, wouldn't mind if it was a bit more ICT orientated, but managing the online eBay/Store is quite interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this needs a sticky.


We have very similar stories my new friend, except I work on installing and maintaining business networks. When networking work is slow I stay at the shop and repair computers that come into the shop. I sometimes even teach a class, we have for people who are not very tech savvy come into the shop and I teach them the basics. Im doing okay for not going to highschool.
I prefer to learn on my own.


----------



## czarcire

The last job I had was growing half a house full of weed for medical dispensaries here in WA. Family bought the house for $270k and invested in lights, ballasts, soil, co2, nutrients, industrial timers, electrical work, huge hydroponic setup ECT. I paid them back quicker than you might think. But I got addicted to pain killers and..well...things went bad after that. I could be a damn millionaire if I didn't get addicted to the stuff. 3 years clean though, thank God. Sorry for rambling I just joined and this is my hello world post








(If anyone knows anything about custom water cooling setups, keep a look out for my post. Writing it after this)

<°3 oc . net !!!!


----------



## SgtKalme

Graduated high school, studied constructioning for a year. Thought about going to art college to study media design but joined the army as an engineer and still am there. Right now I work as a combat engineer for our troops in afghanistan, in few months I wil be back in home and will see what life has to offer.


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> You live in west texas?


East


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerdan87*
> 
> East


check your PMs


----------



## ramonrdz1986

I'm a paralegal. Love pc.!


----------



## Mrpeeng

Did the college thing for roughly 7 years /w breaks in between and switching majors 6 times. Couldn't find a passion so I tried working and in Human Resources. I don't hate my job and it pays the bills


----------



## PyroJing

I'm an IT specialist. Though what I have a degree in and really want to do is 3D modeling, but gotta do what you gotta do to pay the bills heh


----------



## Allan P

I'm a college student majoring in Biology (Molecular Biology concentration). I started out at college as a Bio major then changed to English, stayed with that for 2.5 years and changed back to Biology. What on earth will I do after college? Wouldn't mind working in a lab


----------



## keleaux

Cisco Network Engineer for a small outfit in Houston, TX. My wife lets me play with computers at home because work sucks! LOL


----------



## eAT5

dont do anything but have a Programming degree and a Graphic Design Degree majored in Game Dev.... waste of money.


----------



## waqasr

Studied Land Surveying at uni but i hated it and couldnt find any jobs in it. So followed my passion and became a detailer. I specialize in paint correction. On the left is how the paint on the car is and on the right is what it looks like after im done with it. Obviously i completed the left side, i just take 50/50 shots to show the difference.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waqasr/media/20140221_163822_zps02698e3a.jpg.html


----------



## chrisjames61

To get proper color matching do you use Pantone Matching System? Do you go by eye to tweak it?


----------



## waqasr

Im not sure what that is tbh. That picture there is the paint after paint correction, so basically that is machine polishing the paint using various specialist compounds, polishes and pads. No painting happening there.


----------



## xNutella

I was on scholarship program provided by my government to study abroad in canada and the U.S, after about three years in both countries i felt homesick and decided to continue studying at home.

i'm majoring in MIS. and man this thing is confusing.


----------



## Allan P

You did a pretty good job correcting that paint job. I bet you couldn't correct mine.


----------



## mandrix

I worked as a Tech developing & testing materials for rechargeable batteries for years, was also where I used a pc for the first time (remember Stride with the Motorola chips & p-system OS?).
Eventually got laid off from Energizer and went to work as a Lab Tech for Coke.
I went back to school for 3 semesters when I was 50 and became A+ & CCNA certified between jobs.

I retired 3 years ago when I became disabled.


----------



## essanbee

Maintenance worker for the Florida dept. of Transportation. I work on those big ass light poles on I-10. Started off in IT but got tired of cubicle life. Now my office is 124 miles of Interstate. Lovin it...


----------



## legoman786

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waqasr*
> 
> Studied Land Surveying at uni but i hated it and couldnt find any jobs in it. So followed my passion and became a detailer. I specialize in paint correction. On the left is how the paint on the car is and on the right is what it looks like after im done with it. Obviously i completed the left side, i just take 50/50 shots to show the difference.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waqasr/media/20140221_163822_zps02698e3a.jpg.html






Good God, man! Haven't seen you here in a few years. How have you been?


----------



## C12AZY

Help Desk/ IT Tech @ a Hedge Fund in NYC. More hours that most desk jobs but it pays well.


----------



## waqasr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> 
> Good God, man! Haven't seen you here in a few years. How have you been?


Man i know bro its been a loong time! Just been busy with life and generally dont get much time to come on here, hope you been good.


----------



## cliffordnorto

I am a freelancer.

pictures of celebs


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey, I'm a building drafter and Network Admin for an Architectual firm in Montréal, Québec, Canada.

Just starting but I see this new hobby slowly being funded nicely


----------



## bilbs84

Mechanic / Assistant manager at chain tyre and auto center, its good, because most of the time im abale to sit on my ass in the office all day just chatting to my manager who just moved here from ireland, and browse the wonders of the internet, and then tell the mechanics to pick up the pace and then if i get bored i might go fix a car lol. It almost funds my hobbie, the only problem is that there are too many of them to fund all at once, so its a rotating roster i guess, rig just got a new graphics card, so now i think its time my archery equipment got an upgrade, then maybe my race car, and by then the pc will be in line for some new gear. It just never stops


----------



## FTLAUDMAN

Online education.


----------



## SebLev

Originally worked in the CG animation and VFX industry for a couple of years, but starting out in that unstable industry is very hard, specially when you support yourself. I am now happily working at the head office for Honda! Great job and great work-family. Plus, who would complain about a 9-5 job after working 10-12 hours a day on a film set for a few months.


----------



## BonzaiTree

^ Dat NSX concept...hnnnggg


----------



## Thetbrett

update. Imagine doing the same job, but management was nicer, the tasks easier, and pay better. I'm living it..sorry if that is a little boastful.


----------



## ambientblue

Warehouse. Work hard, make decent money considering the job requirements ha


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> I dont think ive ever posted in here in the 4 years ive been a member.
> 
> I work as a Technical Consultant for a small company in utah that specializes in converting houses to run 100% off solar energy.
> Just finished up a massive mansion with backlit marble floors and ceilings, something like 6 bathrooms, and I dont even remember how many yards of Cat5e being run for a full LONWorks suite.
> 
> I also work full time at a local Best Buy as the Geek Squad Senior- - ARA.
> Training and supervising the agents and fixing machines.
> 
> Never a dull moment.


Thats a wicked job, and the Geek Squad thing, you must be one of the good ones being on OCN cause sometimes those ppl don't seem to know what they are talking about


----------



## RabidSnail

I have been around OCN for a year now and never made my way to this side of the forums.

I am currently in my masters degree program for Architecture. I have a summer studio and I will be done and out job searching. I am rather disenchanted with architecture as a professional practice, so I am also thinking about trying to break into the industrial design field, but who knows where I'll end up!

I have started a small business building desktops for the past 3 years and thats what has been putting me through school  Because of the intense programs that we use, in my major were all required to own desktops, so I found a nice little niche here. With about 80 people going through the senior year program, I supply about 30-40 students with desktops a year. Kind of a nice side job for me.

So here is a thank you to all of you OCN members of whom I have learned something from and provided me with the knowledge to financially put myself through school.


----------



## R4g3Qw1t

I work at Best Buy for the time being, Hopefully leaving soon for a higher paying job with a set schedule at IBC as their Senior Sales Rep. if the starting pay is good enough to make the 30 min drive every day ill be on the fast track to becoming the assistant branch manager. We'll see in the next few days.


----------



## Hackersremix

Enterprise network security and analysis.


----------



## DOS Chuck

I learned electronics and radio fundamentals in the Marine Corps in the mid-70's. Once I got out, I thought the ONLY job I was qualified for was repairing CB radios. Then I accidentally got into repairing copiers, then printers and ultimately computers. After 30 years of doing that I am now retired, on disability, and spend my days, when NOT minding a 4 year old and an 18 month old grandson, tweaking my PC, playing Skyrim or trying out a new flavor of Linux.

edit: yes, for a "geezer", I have an FX-8350, 32GB of Corsair Vengeance RAM, a POS GTX 550Ti and I play Skyrim daily. And, on occasion, I get on Second Life.


----------



## Corsai

Student, footballplayer(Soccer), working extra sometimes at a factory creating carparts for BMW, Volvo, Jaguar, Audi, Ford.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsai*
> 
> Student, footballplayer(Soccer), working extra sometimes at a factory creating carparts for BMW, Volvo, Jaguar, Audi, Ford.


Sig,
I think you have the wrong motherboard listed or the wrong cpu


----------



## i7overclocker

I'm just a student in elementary school so I don't go to work or anything.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7overclocker*
> 
> I'm just a student in elementary school so I don't go to work or anything.


Jesus, get a job you freeloader. Gosh!


----------



## kaidome

I'm a junior high school student. Can't even afford to go to a workplace


----------



## Tokkan

I'm a computer technician at a small company in my country.
My pay isn't anything impressive but I can get my hardware at smaller prices. Planning on going to uni to expand my knowledge further... or atleast try to.


----------



## twisted5446

Nerologist office IT tech/ assistant. In school for desktop support/ Microsoft Networking and am about half way done with that. Looking forward to getting started


----------



## Mr240sx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaidome*
> 
> I'm a junior high school student. Can't even afford to go to a workplace


I feel you. my parents said I need a car to get to work, but I needed a job to pay for my cars. Odd jobs my friend, odd jobs.


----------



## MelanyS1983

I work a an Engineer for a Start up biotech company.


----------



## deafboy

Software Developer and Real Estate Broker...


----------



## blackhole2013

Senior Cashier at Giant foods 9 years making 16.05 an hour ...


----------



## Gruffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelanyS1983*
> 
> I work a an Engineer for a Start up biotech company.


Im a systems engineer at a biometric solutions company. So I guess we do the same thing?

I worked previously as a phone technician and prior at JB HiFi. Only 18 with no qualifications so I can't complain about pay.


----------



## tojoleon

I stare at spreadsheets and it stares back at me ... mostly all day.


----------



## Justhavocman

Sous Chef at a restaurant ^_^


----------



## jdstock76

I would for General Motors. Deal with the warehouse distributors all day. Cake job mostly.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Work as a Master Technician at GMC, Mazda, Toyota, Pontiac, Buick and Saturn Dealership. Yes, it gets very confusing with all the different car lines...


----------



## Exidous

USAF acting as a Spectrum Manager for NATO. Normally Satellite Communications.

I really haven't had much of a computer hobby in the last four years. Tinkering here and there. Most time/money is spent on my Masters and car.


----------



## Timlander

Desktop technician at a regional hospital and all medical groups in 5 counties.


----------



## Quarazhi

Carpenter apprentice, currently at school and looking for a apprenticeship


----------



## Monty007

Investment Advisor with Royal Bank of Canada


----------



## PCSarge

i make this for a living...the name is hilarious i know. but the stuff works well.and its good for you.

i use it during long night gaming runs, or when im at the gym. or just piss tired and need to keep going.

i may actually talk to my boss...and get a big amount of samples for our next toronto LAN. if you want a sample sent to you. pm me your info ill get it out the door.

cherry , cappucino and grape flavors.

i know.shameless advertising. but i want this used in our community opposed to energy drinks because this cant kill you.

been using it for so many years now. its not a big think on the market yet...company's been around about 4 years and we're having a hard time of it.


----------



## downlinx

update- Took a new job as Director of Student Laptop program at Purdue University


----------



## hokk

I work as a night receptionst for a large company

easy money

work 4 days a week


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> Maintenance worker for the Florida dept. of Transportation. I work on those big ass light poles on I-10. Started off in IT but got tired of cubicle life. Now my office is 124 miles of Interstate. Lovin it...


I'm about done with the office life myself I need to go back to being outside even if that means being cold, wet, or hot.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw02

I'm working as a Non-Destructive Testing Technician for Turbine Overhaul Services, which is part of the Pratt & Whitney family. Yep, those engines on the 747s, and few other models, I deal with those.


----------



## skitz9417

studing at tafe for my cert IT and make youtube videos for fun


----------



## CO11WRX

I was the Director of Information Technology for 12 years here in Colorado. I was recently laid off as a result of the company being sold so I am now dabbling into the independent contractor world. I'll admit I like having more time for my hobbies but in the long run I prefer a stable job. If there is any good news to being laid off: the company let me keep a TON of computer parts and equipment that the buying company didn't want/need. This included: an Asus RS100 server, a custom 14TB backup server, an Infocus IN3116 projector, dozens of hard drives, a Cisco ASA5505 firewall, 1841 router, a few APC UPS's, a few custom built desktops along with the monitors. They put everything they didn't want in a room and told me to take what I needed (I took it all, lol).


----------



## aHumanBeing

I work in a NOC as a network tech for one of the mega networks that process credit/debit and many other things.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Been in the automotive field for many years and finally landed a great job about 8 months ago.
I'm a Field Technical Warranty Engineer for Harman (Harman/Kardon) Infotainment. Currently working with Chrysler, Fiat, Ferrari, Maserati.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Rebuild and Overhaul, fix-repair broke military HMMWVs- engines and transmissions...6.5 liter N/A, and 4L80-E transm.

Soundz xciting doesn't it.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CO11WRX*
> 
> I was the Director of Information Technology for 12 years here in Colorado. I was recently laid off as a result of the company being sold so I am now dabbling into the independent contractor world. I'll admit I like having more time for my hobbies but in the long run I prefer a stable job. If there is any good news to being laid off: the company let me keep a TON of computer parts and equipment that the buying company didn't want/need. This included: an Asus RS100 server, a custom 14TB backup server, an Infocus IN3116 projector, dozens of hard drives, a Cisco ASA5505 firewall, 1841 router, a few APC UPS's, a few custom built desktops along with the monitors. They put everything they didn't want in a room and told me to take what I needed (I took it all, lol).


That sounds like a pretty good parting compensation to me!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Been in the automotive field for many years and finally landed a great job about 8 months ago.
> I'm a Field Technical Warranty Engineer for Harman (Harman/Kardon) Infotainment. Currently working with Chrysler, Fiat, Ferrari, Maserati.


You lucky...


----------



## Snowmen

I'm currently studying Natural Sciences with the aim of getting into med school directly from CEGEP (Quebec's weird level between high school and college).

To make some money, I'm a hockey referee at the provincial level in Quebec (Which means I mainly referee Midget Espoir/AAA, Junior AA/AAA and college level as well as the higher levels of recreational hockey, for anyone who cares). It's very good money considering the fun that it brings and the fact that I'm only 18. If you've thought about refereeing any sport in the past, go for it!


----------



## CO11WRX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That sounds like a pretty good parting compensation to me!


I did leave with a smile on my face lol. I felt bad taking so much stuff but when they told me it would all be taken to recycling I felt it was my duty to act. The thought of all that equipment ending up crushed or broken up for parts was too much to bear


----------



## dman811

I accept every piece of hardware given to me personally.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CO11WRX*
> 
> I was the Director of Information Technology for 12 years here in Colorado. I was recently laid off as a result of the company being sold so I am now dabbling into the independent contractor world. I'll admit I like having more time for my hobbies but in the long run I prefer a stable job. If there is any good news to being laid off: the company let me keep a TON of computer parts and equipment that the buying company didn't want/need. This included: an Asus RS100 server, a custom 14TB backup server, an Infocus IN3116 projector, dozens of hard drives, a Cisco ASA5505 firewall, 1841 router, a few APC UPS's, a few custom built desktops along with the monitors. They put everything they didn't want in a room and told me to take what I needed (I took it all, lol).


Nice!

Also, nice WRX 

I have an '09 WRX hatchback.

You should check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/961467/the-show-your-car-and-car-discussion-thread/0_40

A couple other WRX owners and some people with some kickarse cars. There's a guy with a GT-R and I think one guy at least with a lambo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Been in the automotive field for many years and finally landed a great job about 8 months ago.
> I'm a Field Technical Warranty Engineer for Harman (Harman/Kardon) Infotainment. Currently working with Chrysler, Fiat, Ferrari, Maserati.


So what you're saying is when I get money together and want to upgrade my audio in my Subie I should come to you?









I live an hour and half away from Detroit, across the border for Port Huron Michigan.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CO11WRX*
> 
> I was the Director of Information Technology for 12 years here in Colorado. I was recently laid off as a result of the company being sold so I am now dabbling into the independent contractor world. I'll admit I like having more time for my hobbies but in the long run I prefer a stable job. If there is any good news to being laid off: the company let me keep a TON of computer parts and equipment that the buying company didn't want/need. I took it all, lol.


Well done, I think I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Alastair

Amway Business Owner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amd-dude

By day I'm a network administrator, by night I sell my body to horny women as a male gigolo.


----------



## S1m8n

Hi all overclockers !!!
I am operator at repair centre and i try to repair broken pcb`s of lcd`s and lcd`s also. brands: samsung ,sony ,toshiba etc.
And my hobby and money extra are ford spareparts.

thank you for reading this


----------



## Rawlie

I do DTG printing and some creative design work (just love creating amazing Tees for my clients and having the pleasure of experiencing their delight on wearing a custom TEE!).....oh, and terrorising my PC


----------



## CO11WRX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Also, nice WRX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an '09 WRX hatchback.
> You should check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/961467/the-show-your-car-and-car-discussion-thread/0_40
> 
> A couple other WRX owners and some people with some kickarse cars. There's a guy with a GT-R and I think one guy at least with a lambo.
> 
> So what you're saying is when I get money together and want to upgrade my audio in my Subie I should come to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live an hour and half away from Detroit, across the border for Port Huron Michigan.


Thanks for the link! I'll definitely give that thread a look!


----------



## BadDad62

Here's what I do all day, I load trucks at a Coke Cola factory in Adelaide Sth Aust



My forklift broke down in this pic


----------



## GTX670




----------



## Empr1ze

main job: LAPD officer

side job - software dev. consultant


----------



## KSIMP88

I'm Batman.


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS Chuck*
> 
> I learned electronics and radio fundamentals in the Marine Corps in the mid-70's. Once I got out, I thought the ONLY job I was qualified for was repairing CB radios. Then I accidentally got into repairing copiers, then printers and ultimately computers. After 30 years of doing that I am now retired, on disability, and spend my days, when NOT minding a 4 year old and an 18 month old grandson, tweaking my PC, playing Skyrim or trying out a new flavor of Linux.
> 
> edit: yes, for a "geezer", I have an FX-8350, 32GB of Corsair Vengeance RAM, a POS GTX 550Ti and I play Skyrim daily. And, on occasion, I get on Second Life.


Thats what I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## TheDude100

F-22 Avionic Specialist


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I think I posted here before, but not sure so here goes. I am a wireline operator. Long story short we send tools and explosives down hole for gas/oil industry. I work only in cased hole, meaning pipe casing not an empty dirt hole. I was working in ND but have changed companies and now work in TX. My current employer focuses on perforation work for frac jobs. In a nutshell we run a plug and a string of high explosive guns down hole, set plug, shoot guns to perf the pipe and shale formation. We come out and either go down another well next to that one or sit and wait for frac to pump the one we just came out off. This pays a lot more than other types of work we can do with wireline, but gets pretty repetitive. But, making lots of money and using explosives is fun.


----------



## legoman786

Currently in the process of trying to shift over to another gig.


----------



## KSIMP88

Looking for a real tech job here... Freaking hard to find anything in this area.


----------



## emeianoite

Im an independant IT tech and been back in college for some quick cisco classes along with mcse.


----------



## BlueLights

Instrumentation technician in the alberta oil sands. After spending a few years doing construction and working in the a lumber mill I decided to go to college. Got a degree in information systems administration, then ended up going 'out west' to work in the oil sands where I was indentured and became an instrument tech. Now I install and calibrate various types of sensors such as temperature sensors, pressure sensors, vibration sensors, flow indicating sensors, etc. I also design wiring termination layout drawings for the previously mentioned sensors, as well as installing the occasional few runs of cat5e into junction boxes and marshalling cabinets. I'm enjoying seeing what other members do for a living!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

I'm one of the guys that come and investigate (as well as smack people on the noggin) when french people put restricted information on Facebook... or lose a flash drive with classified stuff on it...
Basically, I fix other people's noobness when it comes to computer and network security for the french MoD.


----------



## RackdNStackd

I turn wrenches on big, angry, armored vehicles with drivers who think their 16 ton HMMWV can go toe to toe with a NASCAR.


----------



## StryckNyne

I am an in home direct care provider for individuals with developmental disabilities.


----------



## MalakiArtook

HMHHH.. what am i? i guess in a bartender/ cook/ barista/ events coordinator for a small local music venue.


----------



## Steaky92

I make sure oil comes out of the ground.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steaky92*
> 
> I make sure oil comes out of the ground.


doing what where? I am wireline in TX. Was rock'n the Bakken last year.


----------



## Steaky92

Sorry, I should have been more specific. I'm currently an intern in Malaysia. Safety in Drilling Engineering. I took the ChemEng but ended up in Petroleum Eng segment. Sorry for the misunderstanding. Wanted to sound more awesome by putting it that way.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Safety man huh, every ones "favorite" guy on the pad.







No desire to go into drilling. To much work, not enough money. Rig hands work do damn hard to make $100k. I can work less and make more and get to play with explosives. Good times. Are things booming in Malaysia? Frac or pocket drilling?


----------



## Steaky92

Here, on deck drillers are the ones ppl look for and safety is only needed once in a blue moon after the Environmental Baseline Study. I'm not sure about the fracking and pocket drilling but the spotlights are on Petronas Malaysia, they are planning to join up the pipelines between the peninsular and east of malaysia, across the south china sea, measuring as long as the width of Thailand, or so I'm told. I'm not working for Petronas, but the idea became an attraction for many companies, including the one I'm working with. Considering that I'm still an intern, I couldn't do much what other engineers do.









On your question on booming, nothing much is booming in Malaysia. They're still looking holes, and the geoscience department found a potential block offshore Sarawak,Malaysia. Deep water. but I'm not sure they're gonna bring in the TADU or the Drillship. but either way, I hope I could get on board with them. I'm still new to these things, so everything sounds exciting to me.


----------



## Steaky92

and btw, nice rig you've got there. haha.







Wished mine had similar horsepower.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I have been looking at off shore. Wireline operators make about $200k a year in the Gulf of Mexico here. And you typically only work 30 days on and 30 off. Seems like its a big operation to get wireline out to a rig though. Its not like on land where we just have the wireline truck, explosives trailer, and pressure control package that crab just drive up to location. Plus they do some pretty cool stuff you don't see much on land.


----------



## Steaky92

I agree with you there. The work days are less and you get paid equal or more than onshore workers. You should venture more towards offshore, it would be a great value added on to your resume.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Mission critical is not as fun as you think, that is where I work.


----------



## XaNaX

Practical Nurse


----------



## dbdev

Partner in a SCADA engineering firm in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## dbdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueLights*
> 
> Instrumentation technician in the alberta oil sands. After spending a few years doing construction and working in the a lumber mill I decided to go to college. Got a degree in information systems administration, then ended up going 'out west' to work in the oil sands where I was indentured and became an instrument tech. Now I install and calibrate various types of sensors such as temperature sensors, pressure sensors, vibration sensors, flow indicating sensors, etc. I also design wiring termination layout drawings for the previously mentioned sensors, as well as installing the occasional few runs of cat5e into junction boxes and marshalling cabinets. I'm enjoying seeing what other members do for a living!


Do you interface with SCADA and/or DCS systems?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbdev*
> 
> Partner in a SCADA engineering firm in Ontario, Canada.


Right on, what school did you attend?

I have lots of friends in different engineering fields in Ontario.


----------



## Wihglah

Principal Engineer at an automotive OEM (Not GM!)


----------



## dbdev

I started programming at a young age and was in the business by 20 years old. I'm 36 now.

Most of the staff my 2 partners and I hire are from MacMaster University's engineering program. REALLY smart guys.


----------



## BlueLights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbdev*
> 
> Do you interface with SCADA and/or DCS systems?


Indeed I do! Actually just today I was helping with the installation of a number of Fibre op runs in our main control/monitoring building. Was very jelly of the massive monitoring station they have there.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Utilities Supervisor at a fluoropolymer/fluoroelastomer chemical plant


----------



## Thetans

I sell math.

Thetans


----------



## R3ap3R

I own a company that builds & develops websites, mostly. My wife is lead graphic designer, and we have a total of 6 employees. Growing slowly but steadily. Still doing pen testing on the side, for select clients, and lately I've been heavy in social media marketing.

On a side note, nice to see all the new faces


----------



## Geo3

Old guy, semi-retired, who got his first PC in 1990; it was an Amstrad! I don't miss DOS. I was a field engineer in the steel and, later, the nuclear industries, and spent time as an educator in public school systems. I somehow manage upgrades despite a reduced income!


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geo3*
> 
> Old guy, semi-retired, who got his first PC in 1990; it was an Amstrad! I don't miss DOS. I was a field engineer in the steel and, later, the nuclear industries, and spent time as an educator in public school systems. I somehow manage upgrades despite a reduced income!


If you don't mind me asking what do you consider old?


----------



## Geo3

I'm 69! I never lost my fascination for the technology. I still have one son at home who is a university student, and a gamer. That's my incentive (excuse?) for upgrading. I've already started my 'Broadwell Fund'. In about 18 to 24 months I hope to purchase the cpu, memory, mobo, etc and have a local shop assemble it. I know I'd make a disaster of it. Thank you for your inquiry!

George


----------



## Werne

I turn ordinary junk into extraordinary garbage. By that I mean I dig through dumpsters to find stuff people throw away, then I fix it and sell as refurbished, sometimes I keep it for myself too if I like it. Half the stuff I have in my house I dug out of trash, all working perfectly fine too, I even have lamps made out of LCD monitor backlights.









As for what my profession is, I'm an electromechanical engineer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetans*
> 
> I sell math.


I'll buy three!


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geo3*
> 
> I'm 69! I never lost my fascination for the technology. I still have one son at home who is a university student, and a gamer. That's my incentive (excuse?) for upgrading. I've already started my 'Broadwell Fund'. In about 18 to 24 months I hope to purchase the cpu, memory, mobo, etc and have a local shop assemble it. I know I'd make a disaster of it. Thank you for your inquiry!
> 
> George


George, I am 53. And feeling it. lol! You have to pick out your parts and assemble it yourself man. It is a piece of cake.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Werne*
> 
> I turn ordinary junk into extraordinary garbage. By that I mean I dig through dumpsters to find stuff people throw away, then I fix it and sell as refurbished, sometimes I keep it for myself too if I like it. Half the stuff I have in my house I dug out of trash, all working perfectly fine too, I even have lamps made out of LCD monitor backlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for what my profession is, I'm an electromechanical engineer.
> I'll buy three!


Too many good and still useful things get thrown away. Especially in the USA.


----------



## bgtrance

Software Analyst/Consultant

Started not too long ago straight out of school (was previously an intern). Great pay and its something I've always wanted to do.


----------



## Werne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Too many good and still useful things get thrown away. Especially in the USA.


And for dumb reasons too, I got a fully functional old 2x200W stereo made by a now defunct local firm that used to make high-quality audio equipment in the 80s. The reason it was thrown away? It was old. Over €6,000 worth of professional audio equipment and the guy just throws it away cause it's old. I cleaned it and now I have it hooked up in my living room, love the sound of that thing.

I sold about a dozen MP3 players people threw away cause the screen is scratched (a bit of toothpaste and a soft cloth and you got a polished screen in 15 minutes), completely working laptops and tablets get thrown away due to dead batteries or scratched screens/plastic (I get new Li-Ion cells for $6 off eBay for laptops, batteries are even cheaper for tablets, polish with tooth paste). Local ISP throws away old routers by the dozens every day, I take the 12V adapters which can fetch a nice price. Last year I dug a whole bunch of PS2 consoles from the Sony repair center dumpster, completely working but people didn't pay for repair so guys threw them away. A bunch of dead ones I fixed too, still have around 20 PS2s disassembled in the garage.

A lot of broken stuff gets thrown away as well but I fix most of it for sale, used to do repairs as well but then I got in trouble with the law so now I don't do that anymore.

Anyway, laptop chargers are very frequent, 99% of the time cable breaks at the connection port or just as it exits the power brick, which is basically just a bit of soldering work and it's good as new. Vacuum cleaners with dead electronics are very frequent too, the thing that dies is that transistor on the circuit board which is dirt cheap. Microwaves with blown magnetron fuses where I patch the fuse are in large quantities as well. Then there are clothes irons, space heaters, hair dryers/hair irons and toasters that end up with dead thermal protection on the heater which I bypass, desk lamps with torn cables (shorten and use new plug), etc. I even have an expensive Iskra hammer drill I found in a dumpster with a cable cut in two, just patched the cable, it's the best drill I ever used and I used a lot of professional tools.

Put simply, one man's junk is another man's treasure. And the amounts of junk I've been getting my hands on is enough to pay for my living expenses, even some luxury from time to time.


----------



## Beowulf86

I work on a Biotechnology Lab. And before anyone ask, yes, we are trying to enhance plants/animals so they'll slave the whole humanity


----------



## Jamar16

Microsoft Dynamics AX Consultant


----------



## T rent

I drive a semi truck. 24 years old and really wish I was able to get into the IT world. Anyone have a foot in the door or suggestions


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T rent*
> 
> I drive a semi truck. 24 years old and really wish I was able to get into the IT world. Anyone have a foot in the door or suggestions


Entry level IT sucks. You will make **** money unless you are near the top of your class or in an area that is starving for workers. If you have a tanker and hazmat endorsement head to ND and make 100K a year hauling water and cued oil. You will be maxing your hours all the time, but make good money doing it.


----------



## T rent

No need to go to ND I make exceptional money here in CO. But it's not what I want to be doing. I want to be geeking out and playing with computers. I know I will be taking an insane pay cut but it's the price I'm willing to pay to do what I enjoy!! And you have to start somewhere. Entry lvl IT is really the e only way to get started with zero experience.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T rent*
> 
> No need to go to ND I make exceptional money here in CO. But it's not what I want to be doing. I want to be geeking out and playing with computers. I know I will be taking an insane pay cut but it's the price I'm willing to pay to do what I enjoy!! And you have to start somewhere. Entry lvl IT is really the e only way to get started with zero experience.


Go for it then. Good luck!


----------



## Krulani

I'm in the United States Marine Corps.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Werne*
> 
> And for dumb reasons too, I got a fully functional old 2x200W stereo made by a now defunct local firm that used to make high-quality audio equipment in the 80s. The reason it was thrown away? It was old. Over €6,000 worth of professional audio equipment and the guy just throws it away cause it's old. I cleaned it and now I have it hooked up in my living room, love the sound of that thing.
> 
> I sold about a dozen MP3 players people threw away cause the screen is scratched (a bit of toothpaste and a soft cloth and you got a polished screen in 15 minutes), completely working laptops and tablets get thrown away due to dead batteries or scratched screens/plastic (I get new Li-Ion cells for $6 off eBay for laptops, batteries are even cheaper for tablets, polish with tooth paste). Local ISP throws away old routers by the dozens every day, I take the 12V adapters which can fetch a nice price. Last year I dug a whole bunch of PS2 consoles from the Sony repair center dumpster, completely working but people didn't pay for repair so guys threw them away. A bunch of dead ones I fixed too, still have around 20 PS2s disassembled in the garage.
> 
> A lot of broken stuff gets thrown away as well but I fix most of it for sale, used to do repairs as well but then I got in trouble with the law so now I don't do that anymore.
> 
> Anyway, laptop chargers are very frequent, 99% of the time cable breaks at the connection port or just as it exits the power brick, which is basically just a bit of soldering work and it's good as new. Vacuum cleaners with dead electronics are very frequent too, the thing that dies is that transistor on the circuit board which is dirt cheap. Microwaves with blown magnetron fuses where I patch the fuse are in large quantities as well. Then there are clothes irons, space heaters, hair dryers/hair irons and toasters that end up with dead thermal protection on the heater which I bypass, desk lamps with torn cables (shorten and use new plug), etc. I even have an expensive Iskra hammer drill I found in a dumpster with a cable cut in two, just patched the cable, it's the best drill I ever used and I used a lot of professional tools.
> 
> Put simply, one man's junk is another man's treasure. And the amounts of junk I've been getting my hands on is enough to pay for my living expenses, even some luxury from time to time.


The majority of my computer equipment from servers, To monitors is second hand repaired things i've picked out of the trash, 1440p monitor dead caps, Quad socket G34 server, again dead caps just sitting in the bin, The amount of things i fix and resell...

@ op, I'm a forum troll for a living.


----------



## chrisjames61

I wish I had that kind of electronic skills.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I wish I had that kind of electronic skills.


Very easy to start, Get yourself a hobby soldering iron, Look up a few basic youtube videos, Find something that's broken and start tinkering, you'll get the hang of it, eventually you'll find yourself looking up schematics on the internet, Googling cap numbers, the whole shibang


----------



## chrisjames61

Semper Fi


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beowulf86*
> 
> I work on a Biotechnology Lab. And before anyone ask, yes, we are trying to enhance plants/animals so they'll slave the whole humanity


So you're name should be Biowulf86 right?


----------



## RonHGeneral

I work in a store called C.H. Martin that sells all types of cheap product from clothes to furniture to cleaning supplies. I dont enjoy working there but I soldier on and do the work that is given to me and then some. I make the minimum wage of $8 per hour and I have a limit of how many hours I can work (because I'm a minor and I go to school) so I dont make that much money but I save as much of it as I can. I can run the register, receive deliveries to the store, put up shelves, hooks, and use the various brackets required. I move the boxes around in the store and in the storage room (which is a very small room in this store) and I help out the customers with tasks like bringing the heavy bags/boxes to their car or assembling furniture. I can also crush and compact the empty boxes, take out the garbage and sweep the floors. Wow I just noticed that this looks like part of a resume


----------



## legoman786

I applied for, and didn't get, a killer job. Oh, well. On to the next one.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Software Analyst/Consultant
> 
> Started not too long ago straight out of school (was previously an intern). Great pay and its something I've always wanted to do.


Same here. You working at a large company? I'm starting a new role at a very well known IT company... very good package for 25 years old







I started out as intern also in London at 21 years old!

My last job moved me across to mainland Europe, hoping to get a few more international positions in the future.


----------



## T rent

Who has the ticket for me. I need to get my foot in the door doing something with computers! !!


----------



## DrClaw

im a neckbeard.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> im a neckbeard.


Atta boy. The first step is admitting it.


----------



## go7roo7

3D Artist/Rigger


----------



## Nightfallx

for people wanting to get their foot in the door with Entry IT. get some certifications and start applying. it may only be helpdesk for a while but you can easily move up.


----------



## dbdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> for people wanting to get their foot in the door with Entry IT. get some certifications and start applying. it may only be helpdesk for a while but you can easily move up.


While I'd agree with certs for larger IT based firms where that's the core of their business, the certs don't carry much value in smaller outfits where you would be the IT guy or part of a smaller group of 1-3 IT people. For smaller companies it really comes down to solving issues and articulating how IT will benefit the company in terms of efficiency, productivity and flexibility. You will not get anywhere pushing technology for the sake of technology. I made these mistakes for the first 10 years of my career. I worked for an engineering firm that had an Ethernet network with all stand-alone PCs with centralized file storage on a NAS. Email communications was via a third party POP server, same for the website. I said let's upgrade to a Microsoft Small Business Server 2008 (at the time) and they looked at me like I had two heads. I spoke about the features of SBS including domain authentication, security, exchange, sharepoint, etc.. They didn't bite until I explained what the benefits of those were, which of course are mainly accessibility to files, emails and contacts remotely and from any PC or mobile device, centralized team collaboration and communication, and efficient, secure, in-house email communication and web hosting. When it clicked that I was selling better productivity which will get projects done quicker, the ability to work from home, and better communication with clients, he was sold. I have no certs but I can confidently get an IT job anywhere leveraging the lessons learned from figuring out why so many doors were closing. Best of luck.


----------



## Zatarra09

I'm a feline shepherd


----------



## Macnemarion

I am a State Telecommunications Specialist for a Teir 3 Datacenter. It is ....Not what I thought it would be but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> HIgh school student - 16 years old
> Scholarship and parents pay for my stuff


who gets a scholarship to go to high school?


----------



## Blaise170

Full time computer science student, Tier 1 IT technician, and summer worker for a golf course. Next year I will probably be doing an internship with Siemens/MHI as a fluids engineer and programming designer.


----------



## xserpint

I work in a cubicle.
Fixing code for the year 2000 update.

Seriously though, I'm a UNIX engineer/architect. Specializing primarily in AIX with about 25-30% of my job being linux infested.


----------



## ldewitt

Certifications are a joke.

Anyways onto what i do for a living:

PC Technician for a corporate building and 70+ Stores....

Fixing, troubleshooting, programming, installing: Servers, registers, routers, workstations, ect. ect.


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Certifications are a joke.
> 
> Anyways onto what i do for a living:
> 
> PC Technician for a corporate building and 70+ Stores....
> 
> Fixing, troubleshooting, programming, installing: Servers, registers, routers, workstations, ect. ect.


Certifications are not a joke. there is tons of people who got their foot in the door because of certifications being on their resume.


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> Certifications are not a joke. there is tons of people who got their foot in the door because of certifications being on their resume.


Ok. Correction: Windows certifications are a joke.


----------



## Allan P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Certifications are a joke.
> 
> Anyways onto what i do for a living:
> 
> PC Technician for a corporate building and 70+ Stores....
> 
> Fixing, troubleshooting, programming, installing: Servers, registers, routers, workstations, ect. ect.
> 
> 
> 
> Certifications are not a joke. there is tons of people who got their foot in the door because of certifications being on their resume.
Click to expand...

Are they really worth it? I'm majoring in Molecular Biology and I should be graduating next year in December. I'm considering taking the tests for the A+ certification and working my way up to possibly get into the IT field later on. Is it a good idea?


----------



## xserpint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> Are they really worth it? I'm majoring in Molecular Biology and I should be graduating next year in December. I'm considering taking the tests for the A+ certification and working my way up to possibly get into the IT field later on. Is it a good idea?


A+ will help you get in the door as a helpdesk tech. Which can help you get in the door for other areas. But you get about .0001% of what you really need to know out of certs. Experience is really the only teacher in IT.


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Ok. Correction: Windows certifications are a joke.


they are certainly not a joke. did i say it would get you a top paying job? no i said it would get you in the door and that it would most likely be help desk.


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> they are certainly not a joke. did i say it would get you a top paying job? no i said it would get you in the door and that it would most likely be help desk.


Ok, skipped helpdesk position, soooo, not butt hurt what so ever. But we are getting off topic, so i'll leave this one alone.


----------



## KSIMP88

I'm a man. A big STRONG man


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steaky92*
> 
> Sorry, I should have been more specific. I'm currently an intern in Malaysia. Safety in Drilling Engineering. I took the ChemEng but ended up in Petroleum Eng segment. Sorry for the misunderstanding. Wanted to sound more awesome by putting it that way.


What could be more awesome than a petroleum engineer? They make like 120-180k a year?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I'm a man. A big STRONG man


Just how big and how strong?


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

So I graduated with a Computer Information Systems and Business degree last year including being a full time I.T. Tech in my last semester. 13 months into my first I.T. job another local company reached out to me to be their Network Administrator (I went to high school with a kid whose family owns the company, so sometimes it's who you know!!).

So that is currently where I have been the past 3 months - Network Administrator. It's not the biggest environment but there is enough to go around for our 3 man I.T. shop. And to be honest my responsibilities are much more than just the network - it's systems/servers, virtual environment, surveillance camera systems, some manufacturing tech, and everything in between. It's been a hell of an experience - although I was thrown to the wolves because their old Network Admin left early so I essentially had to learn the ropes on my own on everything within our network (and a lot of stuff goes beyond the books and what I actually learned in school).

I would say my position is more of a "jack of all trades" type job instead of a specialized I.T. job. It's been a hectic three months for me, but the experience and knowledge I will take away from this opportunity should benefit me in the long run.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> What could be more awesome than a petroleum engineer? They make like 120-180k a year?
> Just how big and how strong?


bigger and stronger than everyone!!


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> they are certainly not a joke. did i say it would get you a top paying job? no i said it would get you in the door and that it would most likely be help desk.


On another note I have all the certs you have(just read your signature) and found them way to easy to get, this is the reason why i say Microsoft certifications are a joke. I mean i'm not even joking when i say this: I got all them certs as well as others in 10 months if that tells you anything. I'm only 24 so its not like I've had a extensive amount of time to of soaked in a bunch of Microsoft knowledge, it is what it is take them how you want; to me there a joke.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Same here. You working at a large company? I'm starting a new role at a very well known IT company... very good package for 25 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started out as intern also in London at 21 years old!
> 
> My last job moved me across to mainland Europe, hoping to get a few more international positions in the future.


Nope, company is fairly small but the software they provide (web applications) is huge. I am also 25 years old!!


----------



## sweenytodd

22 y/o, currently working on A+ and CCNA ICND1 & ICND2 certs.I will continue studying for CCNP this fall. I have a two part time jobs, so that where I get to fund my rig and my monster truck.


----------



## Valor958

Not sure why people post or care about what other people make. Good money doesn't make good people, and poor spending habits will send even the richest man down the gutter. I make a modest amount, enough to support my family of 5 (10 if you count 4 dogs and a cat), and no longer value myself by my pay grade.

New job here, now doing Cust Service Order Processing for a bioscience company and being groomed for management or a transfer to IT. They'll support either path and pay for the certs or college needed to get where I want. I'm good with IT and could get the certs, but not sure if I want to make a living doing that. I'm suited for management, so I think I'll point myself that a'ways and get my certs for that path.

I do believe though, that certs are a great substitute for college in many areas anymore. Especially when it comes to a direct return on investment. Regardless of what's said here, the average college educated person in America is having a tough time breaking even with the oh-so-valuable degree they paid for. I'd rather get a dozen certs for a tenth of the cost and have the same 'value' as the college degree guy who's buried in debt.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I'm a man. A big STRONG man


Oh shush Susan, you're emberassing yourself.


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> doing what where? I am wireline in TX. Was rock'n the Bakken last year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steaky92*
> 
> Sorry, I should have been more specific. I'm currently an intern in Malaysia. Safety in Drilling Engineering. I took the ChemEng but ended up in Petroleum Eng segment. Sorry for the misunderstanding. Wanted to sound more awesome by putting it that way.


Nice to meetcha both. I'm a Mech E by education but built a career on doing technical writing and stand-up training in oil and gas downstream and petrochemicals mostly.


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> CCNA ICND1 & ICND2 certs.I will continue studying for CCNP


Now cisco are the certs you want to get business is boooooming! Have you checked out the meraki(cisco partner) gear by chance? If not check that s... out seriously the doppest dope you ever smoked networking wise. We are actually rolling out a bunch of meraki routers and AP's and i have to say the amount of stuff you can do with these cisco meraki devices is insane.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Now cisco are the certs you want to get business is boooooming! Have you checked out the meraki(cisco partner) gear by chance? If not check that s... out seriously the doppest dope you ever smoked networking wise. We are actually rolling out a bunch of meraki routers and AP's and i have to say the amount of stuff you can do with these cisco meraki devices is insane.


I haven't seen one of them, are they more than IOS command line? Sounds like cool new stuff man, thanks for the share. I'll ask my instructor about that. I would love the have a POE L3 switch and APs.


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> I haven't seen one of them, are they more than IOS command line? Sounds like cool new stuff man, thanks for the share. I'll ask my instructor about that. I would love the have a POE L3 switch and APs.


Yeah about the same as cisco's command line these things have so many more features i'm still learning new stuff about these, were gona be rolling meraki switches to our new stores opening one cool feature i like about them is you can see exactly what ports are being in use(since some of the people at our stores are idiots) sometimes stuff gets unplugged and were sitting there for an hour trying to trace the routes from our VPN to there switch then end up finding out the idiots unplugged something. With these we will know exactly whats unplugged and when it was unplugged. Check some of there stuff out you'll be like whoa this is some cool stuff! https://meraki.cisco.com/ they have this Z1 router that some of us in the IT dept have that is a split tunnel VPN so we are automatically connected to our servers here at work without using tokens, and can still go out to the internet and free surf, there pretty much insane as to how many features they have. Although the stuff isn't cheap....


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Now cisco are the certs you want to get business is boooooming! Have you checked out the meraki(cisco partner) gear by chance? If not check that s... out seriously the doppest dope you ever smoked networking wise. We are actually rolling out a bunch of meraki routers and AP's and i have to say the amount of stuff you can do with these cisco meraki devices is insane.


Before I got to my new position three months ago, the previous Network Admin ended up choosing Aerohive....









And he didn't even finish the project (like he was supposed to) before he left. So that's been interesting. Not too bad though.


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> Before I got to my new position three months ago, the previous Network Admin ended up choosing Aerohive....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he didn't even finish the project (like he was supposed to) before he left. So that's been interesting. Not too bad though.


Yeah that'll leave you in a pickle alright, i know how it is(im not the network administrator, just under him so we practically do the same stuff) and the network admin before my boss did the same crap signed up on a bunch of contracts with various stuff then just shot out....leaving us to pick his slack up....It's definitely frustrating but what can you do other than to get through it...


----------



## SDub

Hiya. I'm still in college (one more semester, baby!) and currently I earn a living working as an associate software engineer at a company called Logic PD. We specialize in consultant based, custom-hardware design from PCB design to programming micro controllers.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Yeah that'll leave you in a pickle alright, i know how it is(im not the network administrator, just under him so we practically do the same stuff) and the network admin before my boss did the same crap signed up on a bunch of contracts with various stuff then just shot out....leaving us to pick his slack up....It's definitely frustrating but what can you do other than to get through it...


Oh that's all I'm really able to do at this point lol. It will definitely be a great learning experience and hopefully set me up well for my future in I.T.

In the beginning I got overwhelmed with everything - I was taking home my problems at the end of the day leaving me quite stressed. But after a while I realized that there is only so much that can be accomplished in a day and worrying about it isn't gonna help. Just gotta keep researching and learning!


----------



## wtootell

Hey all,

I am a student studying computer science, am the managing director and lead technician for my own company in Nottingham and work as an IT technician at a school with 1000 iPads.

Nothing I do is as exciting as overclocking and modding computers. If only I could get paid for it!


----------



## Game0n79

I've worked as a PC/network technician for almost 15 years. I've seen technology change quite a bit during that time!


----------



## legoman786

I just got approved to drive for Lyft.

And, I'm in the process of enrolling at WGU for a BS of IT for Network Administration.

While, still working where I currently work.

And being a husband...

And being a father of 2, with the 3rd in the oven.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

I work in film and photo production. I'm a production coordinator/swing/production assistant/DIT. I wear a lot of hats, and travel more often than not.


----------



## Peregrinus

Just a factory worker, but make pretty good money, they treat us well. Make enough to keep my hobbies going.


----------



## mfdoom7

roofworks @finland kattocenter im not finnish i live in estonia







and btw estonia sucks


----------



## BazzUK

Research Technician


----------



## monkeytrumpet

I'm a principal engineer for instrumentation and control systems - it pays the bills and keeps me (mostly) out of trouble.


----------



## Smith Xavyez

I am community manager in Singaporean Company . I'm working in Myanmar . Also Photographer . Also Big Big Gamer


----------



## dbdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeytrumpet*
> 
> I'm a principal engineer for instrumentation and control systems - it pays the bills and keeps me (mostly) out of trouble.


Cool! That's what I do. Where are you located?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Community manager. marketing, social media, graphic design, video editing and website design for an indie game company and trying to get into a mechatronics program in NYC. Engineering seems like the place for me.

I feel like a bum overall though. Although, obviously passionate about computers, I don't want to sit indoors all day, every day, anymore. I'm a hermit. Hate it.


----------



## Retrosmith

I work the night shift at a transportation company handling mechanical breakdowns on the road. I'm the guy the angry truck drivers call when something goes wrong.


----------



## monkeytrumpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbdev*
> 
> Cool! That's what I do. Where are you located?


I'm based in Western Australia


----------



## legoman786

I do my level 2 helpdesk/desktop support still, and now, I drive for Lyft.

If I ever get laid off, which probably will happen next week, I can drive full time. For moar pay! Muahahaha.


----------



## Raul-7

Network engineer; finally moved on from tech support.


----------



## willll162904

Unemployed soon to be 17 high school student. I am an ice hockey goalie for my cities team, and love computers, video games, and fitness


----------



## phauszzie

Test engineer intern for a refrigerator company; it's pretty cool (pun fully intended). And a college student.


----------



## Kryptorchid

I am a Facilities Engineer (BSEE) for a whole-sale power provider in Oklahoma. Basically, I get to design substations and transmission lines for my company and assist with our municipal customers' projects.


----------



## Craymac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryptorchid*
> 
> I am a Facilities Engineer (BSEE) for a whole-sale power provider in Oklahoma. Basically, I get to design substations and transmission lines for my company and assist with our municipal customers' projects.


Oklahoma, Small World.


----------



## rnbdillon

Nurse in a surgical icu


----------



## miomiedawoh

i own a bike shop


----------



## AgnewFedaykin

Server Tech for the Air Force.


----------



## Antykain

Part-time Rocket scientist extraordinaire, full-time manager at a resort locally.


----------



## Suferbus

I.T. Administrator--Transportation


----------



## magnum21

Im a Mainframe software analyst


----------



## Nomadskid

high school student and computer modder. That's it. lol


----------



## acroback

Programmer dabbling in Network protocols and such.

Love cooking







.


----------



## VeganTechNerd

3D modeler/texture artist from home utilizing my B.F.A in 3D production animation and I am also now pursing a double B.S. in Computer Science/Electrical Engineering with a minor in Statistics/Computer Engineering (2 more years to go!).


----------



## kahboom

Commercial CDL driver, drive doubles trailers at night between two major city's for a beverage company.


----------



## Stefan7

3d designer, FF&E mainly on Revit and interior design projects, full FF&E schemes using architects models for schools and academies at the moment. Although i started 10 years ago on Soildworks as a product designer - Designing engineering based projects such as large portal framed buildings and polytunnel type things and alot of brakets and stainless steel stuff. I think ive slipped down the 3d modelling ladder as once upon a time i used to model more complex stuff now its bits of furniture ha. Done some interior walkthroughs in 3ds max. Ive been picking up more freelance projects resturants and nightclubs and I want to get back to doing walkthroughs thats what the dual 8 core xeon rig is for!...


----------



## Zillerella

IT Technican, answering calls from angry costumers. Well im only a student, going to school etc.
I think it's kinda boring, but good money earned.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acroback*
> 
> Programmer dabbling in Network protocols and such.
> 
> Love cooking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you love cooking, check out the "Post the Last Thing You Ate" thread!

Sometimes people post recipes--and usually if you ask nicely they'll send them to you even if they didn't.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270394/post-the-last-thing-you-ate/0_40


----------



## acroback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> If you love cooking, check out the "Post the Last Thing You Ate" thread!
> 
> Sometimes people post recipes--and usually if you ask nicely they'll send them to you even if they didn't.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1270394/post-the-last-thing-you-ate/0_40










Looks like just what I need.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Project/Business Analyst at a fortune 100 corporation. Thought office life would be soul crushing, but it turns out it is great. They are paying for me to get my Six Sigma Black Belt along with a Project Management Certification.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan7*
> 
> 3d designer, FF&E mainly on Revit and interior design projects, full FF&E schemes using architects models for schools and academies at the moment. Although i started 10 years ago on Soildworks as a product designer - Designing engineering based projects such as large portal framed buildings and polytunnel type things and alot of brakets and stainless steel stuff. I think ive slipped down the 3d modelling ladder as once upon a time i used to model more complex stuff now its bits of furniture ha. Done some interior walkthroughs in 3ds max. Ive been picking up more freelance projects resturants and nightclubs and I want to get back to doing walkthroughs thats what the dual 8 core xeon rig is for!...


Would you be interested in helping me with side project? If so send me a pm


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> IT Technican, answering calls from angry costumers. Well im only a student, going to school etc.
> I think it's kinda boring, but good money earned.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*


Would you be interested in helping me with side project? If so send me a pm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> IT Technican, answering calls from angry costumers. Well im only a student, going to school etc.
> I think it's kinda boring, but good money earned.


What kind of questions do you get?


----------



## Duality92

I'm an *breathe in* industrial engineer specializing in quality assurance for the american petroleum insitute (API), specifically in the hydraulic cylinder field. My primary job is to audit our suppliers and future suppliers along with the control and inspection of material we receive by x-ray, gamma-ray or other sorts of rays to determine the composition of it and if it actually meets our needs because we're so damn fussy. I get to travel the world to see suppliers (Mexico, Germany, US multiple times so far this year)

tl;dr, I go to suppliers, tell them how to do their jobs better in a way that'll cost 'em less and I make sure we get good material.

Bonus, I get paid more because I'm bilingual living in a French province


----------



## dman811

I read that really quick because of the breathe in part.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I read that really quick because of the breathe in part.


it's an awkwardly long title, but I guess it could be simplified by using Quality Engineer.


----------



## ArtificialOnion

I'm an EMT.


----------



## Jamar16

Consultant for Microsoft Dynamics AX. In the midst of deciding whether to go fully technical, fully functional or a mix of both.


----------



## norklas

Produce Clerk for Stop and Shop. Not the most marvelous job, but it gets me by.


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*


let me guess.

Pokemon Trainer?


----------



## KSIMP88

Haha


----------



## BigBob70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> let me guess.
> 
> Pokemon Trainer?


That's some big graphics card there to his left!


----------



## TechnoVixen

Handy man at my cousins Adult Foster Care Home. And a computer tech out of house.


----------



## spdaimon

Deskside Support - I repair, reimage and reinstall for a living. It gets me. Looking for a bigger challenge at this stage in my life.


----------



## lululanlucien

I'm job-less right now but I recently graduated with a Paralegal Certificate.


----------



## Tuscan23

Hi, I am a consultant for SAP.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> Are they really worth it? I'm majoring in Molecular Biology and I should be graduating next year in December. I'm considering taking the tests for the A+ certification and working my way up to possibly get into the IT field later on. Is it a good idea?


A+ is a good start to get into the IT field. It's not an easy test (although lots of people say it's easy) but the latest 220-801 and 220-802 were pretty tough for me.
I have my A+, Network+, Security+, Server+, HDI-SCA, MCST and MCSA in Windows 7 and the A+ was the perfect approach to lead into it all. Currently going for my MCSA in Server 2012 and eventually the MCSE. Microsoft certifications are not easy...

I'm currently a Remote Support Engineer for an MSP (Managed Service Provider). Dealing with everything from troubleshooting basic printer/applications to much more complicated clusters/load-balancing/HA for over 500+ clients.

The certs certainly help my resume and linked-in profile pop up and help my company maintain their Microsoft Gold-Certified partner. I can honestly say if my current job were to let me go, then I wouldn't have a problem finding a new one.

Oh and I do not have a college degree.


----------



## jordanecmusic

I work at dollar general









but I am working on a degree in programming. 2 classes left to my associates. then will work on my batchelors.


----------



## k1r0

Oil & gas over here. It's what Texas was made for, really. Mechanical engineering degree, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Comet1

A newbie Psychology academic working in far east Asia. Looking forward to obtain tenure in a few years time


----------



## damnwebsite

Flipping burgers for my dads shop

Also a first year engineering student in Auckland, first year is general and you only pick your specialization in your second year... i really dunno what to pick :s


----------



## Gravel-axe

If I told you I would be forced to keeeel you .....


----------



## BigBob70

Electrical engineer, a sick one at home for the past few years.........


----------



## 13lankNull

I freelance on Web Design and Dev. on the side I also work full time as a CAD Operator for a security company.


----------



## hanzy

Service adviser/technician at an independent European garage.
Eventually I will be taking over the business.
It basically consumes my life, mostly in a good way.

I need to stay focused and busy, or bad things can happen.


----------



## The Pook

pharmacy tech


----------



## utparatrooper

private equity - focus on oil and gas investments


----------



## PaparasGT

Radiologist in Athens, Greece. Since I got a gf I only canspend 2-3 hours per day max for my rig







And not every day...


----------



## agentsmith5150

Mechanical Engineer working as an IT Consultant... Funny how life works out...


----------



## larymoencurly

As little as possible.


----------



## EternalRest

Full time Diary/Frozen Food clerk at Harris Teeter. I have a two year degree in Fire protection/Systems.


----------



## ivr56

Recently got a job at AKQA as a Creative Technologist (Service/Experience/Product Design). Time to put all that expertise building in University to good use


----------



## deafboy

Real Estate Broker and Software Developer...

It's weird, I'm always busy, but not complaining... Love it every day


----------



## Wiz766

Marine Security Guard at US Embassies for the United States Marine Corps...well only for one more year.


----------



## Junyou

IT specialist.

Exciting, innit?


----------



## ringbolt

Server support engineer, just finished an apprenticeship and the firm decided to keep me on.

Must be doing something right!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> I work at dollar general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am working on a degree in programming. 2 classes left to my associates. then will work on my batchelors.


Before you start your bachelor's degree, you might want to learn how it's spelled


----------



## neicks

Full time student finishing my bachelor's in accounting in June then about ten more classes for my masters. To pay the bills I work full time at Geek Squad (wouldn't call it IT) as most of the stuff I fix is driver issues/HDD/OS installs.


----------



## SilkyZ

Networking Engineering Contractor. I travel all over the US setting up and maintaining data-centers. Not an entirely difficult job if you do it right and have an idea whats going on. I love it, the pay is great, and I am never of contract for long.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*


Ouch... that's not very nice.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Maplin Electronics (UK)

Doing a degree in Computer Networks to eventually become a network admin. (I want to sit around reading OCN all day whilst being surrounded by expensive equipment







)


----------



## Quesoblanco

Work at my local school district as an IT Technician. Super fun and I would not want it any other way.


----------



## KSIMP88

Here in a few days I will be a Private E2 for the Army National Guard. Going to be a Paralegal first!


----------



## Xtreme21

I am a Staff Sergeant in the USAF going on my sixth year of active duty and I am a Cyber System Operator(3D072).


----------



## KSIMP88

I'm colorblind as a bat. :-( so my job choices are extremely limited


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I'm colorblind as a bat. :-( so my job choices are extremely limited


Like monochrome colorblind?


----------



## twiz0r0r

Sales Manager - Nevada for a gaming distributor/manufacturer. Go me!


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Like monochrome colorblind?


Well, no, I see most colors. But I suck at distinguishing red/green LEDs. Though smoke and wires would be damn obvious.


----------



## capreppy

I work for Big Blue. I also own my own consulting company on the side. Big Blue pays for the usual suspects - mortgage, two cars, and some of my hobbies (computer gaming, long range rifle shooting, & photography).

The consulting company allows me to buy major items for my hobbies. It is paying for my rig update from an i7-920 (5 years old, but it has held its own) to either an i7-4790k or i7-5820k (still on the fence about jumping onto the x99 bandwagon...will decide after all the reviews coming in).


----------



## ndoggfromhell

I work for a car dealership that has 11 franchises, a collision center, a detail center, and is constantly growing. I make less than I should, but it works out because I spend my downtime learning on their spare hardware. I live comfortably and I really don't mind the job.

I have a lot of hobbies, so I have to budget my income accordingly. I game on consoles cause trying to keep up with pc gaming is way too expensive. I own a few firearms. I mountainbike during the summer for exercise. My car is a constant work in progress. 2003 Nissan Sentra SER Spec-V that's been lowered, bigger brakes, power coated wheels, reinforced braces underneath, intake and exhaust modifications. I would say it consumed the majority of my paychecks. I love it though.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I'm a freelance 3D character artist and a software engineer at a French petroleum company Perenco. I studied CompSci at Imperial University in London for the software engineering part, and to become a freelance artist I just made things in my spare time and eventually got asked to be part of a small mod. That's one thing I love about the games industry - you don't even need an education in game development, you are judged purely based on your ability to make games.


----------



## Velict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme21*
> 
> I am a Staff Sergeant in the USAF going on my sixth year of active duty and I am a Cyber System Operator(3D072).


Senior Airman Avionics Technician 2a051k


----------



## 66psi

I am a Panel beater / spray painter, I Restore mainly old Classic American cars , and a few aussie cars here and there.

Im located near Toowoomba in Queensland.


----------



## ShaoL1nSn1per68

I am a truck driver who dreams of being a YouTuber..


----------



## Aberrant

Army JFO. What few bills I have it covers and whatever is left is mine. It would probably fund my hobbies much less appreciably if I were married.


----------



## Velict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aberrant*
> 
> Army JFO. What few bills I have it covers and whatever is left is mine. It would probably fund my hobbies much less appreciably if I were married.


the first mistake being in the military, is getting married. I just ended a 3 year engagement two weeks ago. Don't fall into the trap! I was extremely lucky, and pulled the plug.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> the first mistake being in the military, is getting married. I just ended a 3 year engagement two weeks ago. Don't fall into the trap! I was extremely lucky, and pulled the plug.


Faceplam to everything! Being in the military can be a solid career move. Marriage is about the person you marry


----------



## Aberrant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> the first mistake being in the military, is getting married. I just ended a 3 year engagement two weeks ago. Don't fall into the trap! I was extremely lucky, and pulled the plug.


Sorry to hear that it didn't work for you this time. I've seen a lot of engagements and early marriages fail in the military, but for each one of those I've seen very strong marriages. It's just that no one tells stories about the ones that work out. It's all about who it is and how well the relationship is built; I agree with M98. Unfortunately the military usually isn't a place where "meh" marriages can survive. It's very polarizing. And of course it's not entirely the fault of the military; you have to take our current trends in society into consideration. But I'll stop there, I wouldn't want to totally derail this thread.


----------



## MBUGS

Automation Technician for an Automotive company. Robots and computers all day.


----------



## AliveSiruS

A Technical Support Rep for 1&1 Internet Inc., and a member of our local computer enthusiast groups to do LAN partys and sessions at school.


----------



## ChampN252

I'm a nursing assistant at the local hospital. My job doesn't pay great, but its one of the few jobs where you can work all the overtime you please. That's how I afford my main hobby of PC gaming. I'm also heavily into home theater and car audio. Going to school for physical therapy. After that, I'm gonna build a ridiculous gaming rig. Something like the large pixel collider


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Real Estate Broker and Software Developer...
> 
> It's weird, I'm always busy, but not complaining... Love it every day


Sell my house? No one could be worse than our ex-agent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Maplin Electronics (UK)
> 
> Doing a degree in Computer Networks to eventually become a network admin. (*I want to sit around reading OCN all day whilst being surrounded by expensive equipment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sounds like the type of tough life I think a lot of us would like









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Sales Manager - Nevada for a gaming distributor/manufacturer. Go me!


Free games for your captain?







I'm kidding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaoL1nSn1per68*
> 
> I am a truck driver who dreams of being a YouTuber..


Truckers could make very funny YouTubers, give it a shot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> I'm a nursing assistant at the local hospital. My job doesn't pay great, but its one of the few jobs where you can work all the overtime you please. That's how I afford my main hobby of PC gaming. I'm also heavily into home theater and car audio. Going to school for physical therapy. After that, I'm gonna build a ridiculous gaming rig. *Something like the large pixel collider*


Go bigger, go better!


----------



## sakae48

currently nothing for me..but i'm on Information of System college before.too bad i couldn't keep up w/ it and i decided to quit.now, i learn everything i want such as audio engineering, a bit of programming, automotive (engine, exterior / interior design), kitchen, dance and many more









i'm hyperactive tbh..but that's my advantages








i hope i can continue to an art school


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sell my house? No one could be worse than our ex-agent.


Sorry to hear that, it's amazing how many bad ones are out there. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Tec Savy

I am working as freelancer on various forums







. At the moment struggling a bit but I am sure things will be better. I am a hard working person and want to earn my living through honesty and hard work.


----------



## GoDucks2014

I'm a urinal refresher replacement engineer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Go Canadiens


Canadians are just wannabe Yoopers 'eh. French Canadians are just confused wannabe Yoopers.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Sorry to hear that, it's amazing how many bad ones are out there. It's not rocket science.


With the one we had you'd think it was, she'd show up in skimpy shorts and a t-shirt drunk from her fruity drinks to an open house, then the next day she'd be at the beach selling a $1M house for $300K more than listing price. I guess she just wasn't made for this price point or wasn't taking us seriously.


----------



## K62-RIG

Senior IT specialist with IBM in Sydney.


----------



## Xinoxide

Start a new position as a Benchtech for a network management company here in a few months.

I have to wait for the building to open before I can work in it, so I'm still doing building maintenance until then. :]


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoDucks2014*
> 
> I'm a urinal refresher replacement engineer.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Go Canadiens
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians are just wannabe Yoopers 'eh. French Canadians are just confused wannabe Yoopers.
Click to expand...

Ironic that you said he was confused and you didn't realize he was talking about the Montreal Canadiens, a hockey team, eh.









Not Canadians in general.


----------



## GoDucks2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ironic that you said he was confused and you didn't realize he was talking about the Montreal Canadiens, a hockey team, eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Canadians in general.


----------



## Cryo Sinder

I am a Systems analyst. My job does not pay enough to support my family AND my hobby,


----------



## wevsspot

I'm the President of Ozark Electronics Repair, Inc.


----------



## Im Batman

Reclusive billionaire and vigilante.

Joking.

I'm with the government and I'm here to help.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I'm currently wishing I wasn't at work...


----------



## Suferbus

Thats all that really counts!


----------



## shadowdracos

I'm an ROV (remotely-operated submarine) pilot/technician for Oceaneering.

I'm offshore quite a bit, but a good portion of my spare time is spent working on my gaming rig at home.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowdracos*
> 
> I'm an ROV (remotely-operated submarine) pilot/technician for Oceaneering.


You win coolest job award in my books


----------



## Martyfish78

Poker player for 70%, rest some part time jobs


----------



## ChampN252

I went to school and got a degree in computer networking, but no dice. I was young and dumb. Started classes in 06. Didn't realize North Carolina isn't a really tech savy state. I feel like I wasted years of my life. Should have gone right into medical. That's what's big here


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> I went to school and got a degree in computer networking, but no dice. I was young and dumb. Started classes in 06. Didn't realize North Carolina isn't a really tech savy state. I feel like I wasted years of my life. Should have gone right into medical. That's what's big here


Raleigh-Durham isn't tech savvy? News to me being someone moving to the state pretty much solely for that purpose.


----------



## ChampN252

That area is but I'm in greenville. About a hour away. I should have moved when I was younger


----------



## dman811

Ya, truthfully the area I'm in isn't tech savvy all that much but I'll be getting out of that and closer to Raleigh-Durham area within a few years. I'm about an hour from R-D myself in Henderson.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sell my house? No one could be worse than our ex-agent.
> Sounds like the type of tough life I think a lot of us would like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free games for your captain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding
> Truckers could make very funny YouTubers, give it a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go bigger, go better!


I wish it was "fun" gaming instead of "betting" gaming


----------



## gagac1971

i am waiter in restaurant named casa da dizima in Lisbon.....
in my spare time i am whit the love of my life.....my pc.....
http://www.casadadizima.com/


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i am waiter in restaurant named casa da dizima in Lisbon.....
> in my spare time i am whit the love of my life.....my pc.....
> http://www.casadadizima.com/


if only I could read Portuguese


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> if only I could read Portuguese


yap man its just at Portuguese but just to see is beautiful restaurant...


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yap man its just at Portuguese but just to see is beautiful restaurant...


on the top left side you have an English option


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i am waiter in restaurant named casa da dizima in Lisbon.....
> in my spare time i am whit the love of my life.....my pc.....
> http://www.casadadizima.com/


welcome tuga


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> welcome tuga


lol from Croatia but TUGA now already 16 years....life is life....and also i am so lucky to be here in this wonderful country...


----------



## Stefan7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> currently nothing for me..but i'm on Information of System college before.too bad i couldn't keep up w/ it and i decided to quit.now, i learn everything i want such as audio engineering, a bit of programming, automotive (engine, exterior / interior design), kitchen, dance and many more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm hyperactive tbh..but that's my advantages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i can continue to an art school


you'd have to be hyperactive to keep up with all that lot, good set of skills to have though


----------



## Broken-Heart

Production Engineer. I work for a company that handles the Operation of Cement factories. Gives me plenty of time for gaming


----------



## Thready

I don't do anything. I'm living at home trying to get some stuff under control. I want to get a master's degree in educational technology but that might fall through.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

I'm an Engineering Lab Tech, which means I pretty much spend my days developing and breaking stuff to see how good/bad it is.







It helps pay the bills and will eventually provide enough to build a dream rig or 2 but for now all "Rig" monies are allocated to the "house-down-payment" fund. Stupid 'priorities', being all important and stuff


----------



## legoman786

! I might actually get an offer in a field I've been chasing. Details under wraps until everything is final.


----------



## vikingblood

I truck drive and train new drivers love it also worked the oil fields doing the actual fracing people hate so much


----------



## Jared2608

IT Systems Engineer but I'm moving over to network administration now so that's fun.


----------



## GoDucks2014

Crocodile enclosure debris removal specialist. Start tomorrow. Strange thing though, the name plates on the locker they're giving me seems to have been painted over many times. Weird.


----------



## LuckyAlex

Well, it's good to work for my self, Sometimes, life is not gonna be easy.

Come on!

Meanwhile, just happen to know a wonderful activity for Renice portable native USB 3.0 SSD. Maybe useful to you as well.

they are giving away 256GB SSD drives to celebrate National Day of the PRC, search Renice Giving-Away Activity on Google or Facebook.

Wish me luck.


----------



## pandrade11

Active duty US army, information technology specialist working with cisco routers switches with the CPN stacks also work with STT's (satellite transportable terminal). About to start working on my degree for computer engineering


----------



## Gadgeteer

I do internet marketing remotely, so my rig is actually a tool to do some things faster and better )))


----------



## TheMeq

I work in IT Support for a Law Firm


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Full-time computer science student. I'm broke.


I'm not a broke computer science student anymore!







I was a sys admin for a year and now I've been a Java developer for about a year. Still broke though (student loans). I am still a student too, but only half-time now.


----------



## Mbalmer

I own a funeral home.


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I own a funeral home.


Mbalmer lol I get it


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Mbalmer lol I get it


Yep. Most people think my name is Matt Balmer. Lol.


----------



## Nerdface Killah

I work for an Managed Services Provider. Mainly IT consulting and support for small businesses. Anywhere from 1-50 users.


----------



## lever2stacks

I'm a glass blower


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> I'm a glass blower


wow..lots of sweat?


----------



## GoDucks2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> I'm a glass blower


Is that what they're calling it nowadays?


----------



## Feladis

investment banker on the buy-side


----------



## dBlisse

Programmer and Undergrad Student, time split 50/50 ;;


----------



## ace101

IT Technical Support (Helpdesk) where 80% of problems are solved by restarting the PC.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> I'm a glass blower


I bet you make some tobacco water pipes and vases as well? lol


----------



## hollowtek

stay at home dad, computer science student, physical education graduate









FORMER chip maker... potato chips that is


----------



## mraltair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> IT Technical Support (Helpdesk) where 80% of problems are solved by restarting the PC.


Same here.

80% seems a little low. Your end-users must be of at least average intelligence.


----------



## lever2stacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoDucks2014*
> 
> Is that what they're calling it nowadays?


Bwahahaha!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> wow..lots of sweat?


Yeah lots of sweat but I enjoy it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I bet you make some tobacco water pipes and vases as well? lol


Yup pipes, vases, cups, pendants I like the art side of the craft.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I bet you make some tobacco water pipes and vases as well? lol


Lol, tobacco water pipes... I thought there was a group on here at one point for that stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> Bwahahaha!!!
> Yeah lots of sweat but I enjoy it.
> Yup pipes, vases, cups, pendants I like the art side of the craft.


Sounds kind of fun, but I couldn't deal with the heat.


----------



## MobAttack

I recently switched over from designing Abrams main battle tanks to designing side mirrors on cars. Not nearly as exciting, but it is closer to home and pays the bills better.


----------



## dman811

Did you ever get inside the tanks and make things go BOOM!







?


----------



## BRANFL4K3S0014

I am a University student in Canada. Going through for business and doing coop so im unemployed every 4 months









Coop pays for my computer addiction!


----------



## Klocek001

high/middle school teacher


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> high/middle school teacher


You teach middle school whilst being high?

That seems irresponsible.


----------



## iluvkfc

Ful-time student living with parents, I do some odd jobs during vacation. No bills to pay, no social life = all expenses go to gaming and computer hardware.


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You teach middle school whilst being high?
> That seems irresponsible.












For me, at the moment it's complicated







. After the school (until 16 years old), I made a year in the part of Switzerland that speak german to learn the language (was born on the french side, and yes, Switzerland have 4 National Languages.......). Then made an Apprenticeship of chemistry laborant in Novartis (yeah, I know how you can cook meth and other funny things) 

during 3 years, and obtained my Certificate without problems. After this I made a year just to have a paper that allows me to enter Specialized High Schools, Universities, etc... BUT!!!! After finishing it, I have to go to the army (compulsory in Switzerland) for 8 months (beginning 27 october). So I had 4 month of holidays, but decided to work on a dockyard? dock? construction site? (I don't know the exact word







), principally to have some spare cash, and also to loss weigh







(student is not really physical). So I'm here now, at 20 years...
Oh! And my hobby is to mod PCs, I mod a lot for friends and family (I mod a PC, sell it, then buy and mod another, sell it too, and repeat) Forgive also my bad english, I learned it a bit at school, but mostly on films (my second hobby), books and on Internet (yup, also on OCN).
I only began to describe my mods here one month ago. I decided that it will train me for english vocabulary








One on my other hobby is my friends, because sharing moments can make you more smart and abordable














(just kidding on the "smart" thing)

For the future I know exactly what I want to do. After the army, I'll enter a specialized school and first make a Bachelor (3 years) and then a Master (+ 1.5 years) in Biotechnology (Biotechnology allows you to modify ADN of a cell to make it produce some drug or so, and also perhaps in the future having the first biological computer







).

THEN!!! After all this, I'll enter the working society, and make a doctorate? Ph. D.? (my vocabulary is really poor







) during 5 years, alongside of my future work.

This is my story


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You teach middle school whilst being high?
> That seems irresponsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, at the moment it's complicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After the school (until 16 years old), I made a year in the part of Switzerland that speak german to learn the language (was born on the french side, and yes, Switzerland have 4 National Languages.......). Then made an Apprenticeship of chemistry laborant in Novartis (yeah, I know how you can cook meth and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> other funny things)
> 
> during 3 years, and obtained my Certificate without problems. After this I made a year just to have a paper that allows me to enter Specialized High Schools, Universities, etc... BUT!!!! After finishing it, I have to go to the army (compulsory in Switzerland) for 8 months (beginning 27 october). So I had 4 month of holidays, but decided to work on a dockyard? dock? construction site? (I don't know the exact word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), principally to have some spare cash, and also to loss weigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (student is not really physical). So I'm here now, at 20 years...
> Oh! And my hobby is to mod PCs, I mod a lot for friends and family (I mod a PC, sell it, then buy and mod another, sell it too, and repeat) Forgive also my bad english, I learned it a bit at school, but mostly on films (my second hobby), books and on Internet (yup, also on OCN).
> I only began to describe my mods here one month ago. I decided that it will train me for english vocabulary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One on my other hobby is my friends, because sharing moments can make you more smart and abordable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding on the "smart" thing)
> 
> For the future I know exactly what I want to do. After the army, I'll enter a specialized school and first make a Bachelor (3 years) and then a Master (+ 1.5 years) in Biotechnology (Biotechnology allows you to modify ADN of a cell to make it produce some drug or so, and also perhaps in the future having the first biological computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> THEN!!! After all this, I'll enter the working society, and make a doctorate? Ph. D.? (my vocabulary is really poor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) during 5 years, alongside of my future work.
> 
> This is my story
Click to expand...

Right on 

Your English is really pretty good!

Still some spots that don't make sense or are confusing, but overall pretty good!


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, at the moment it's complicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After the school (until 16 years old), I made a year in the part of Switzerland that speak german to learn the language (was born on the french side, and yes, Switzerland have 4 National Languages.......). Then made an Apprenticeship of chemistry laborant in Novartis (yeah, I know how you can cook meth and other funny things)
> 
> during 3 years, and obtained my Certificate without problems. After this I made a year just to have a paper that allows me to enter Specialized High Schools, Universities, etc... BUT!!!! After finishing it, I have to go to the army (compulsory in Switzerland) for 8 months (beginning 27 october). So I had 4 month of holidays, but decided to work on a dockyard? dock? construction site? (I don't know the exact word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), principally to have some spare cash, and also to loss weigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (student is not really physical). So I'm here now, at 20 years...
> Oh! And my hobby is to mod PCs, I mod a lot for friends and family (I mod a PC, sell it, then buy and mod another, sell it too, and repeat) Forgive also my bad english, I learned it a bit at school, but mostly on films (my second hobby), books and on Internet (yup, also on OCN).
> I only began to describe my mods here one month ago. I decided that it will train me for english vocabulary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One on my other hobby is my friends, because sharing moments can make you more smart and abordable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding on the "smart" thing)
> 
> For the future I know exactly what I want to do. After the army, I'll enter a specialized school and first make a Bachelor (3 years) and then a Master (+ 1.5 years) in Biotechnology (Biotechnology allows you to modify ADN of a cell to make it produce some drug or so, and also perhaps in the future having the first biological computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> THEN!!! After all this, I'll enter the working society, and make a doctorate? Ph. D.? (my vocabulary is really poor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) during 5 years, alongside of my future work.
> 
> This is my story


Good luck mate.
And to answer the allegations concerning me being high in classroom, that only happened when I was a student myself.


----------



## Steaky92

Hi jharag10, nice to meet a fellow OnG as well. Hope you're doing well on your career. Sorry for the late reply. It has been awhile since I logged into ocn.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> I'm a glass blower


I'm a leaf blower!
I know this one chick that does something similar, can't remember what it was...


----------



## GoDucks2014

I'm a pachyderm waste containment specialist.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> I made a year in the part of Switzerland that speak german to learn the language (was born on the french side, and yes, Switzerland have 4 National Languages)


Cool! J'ai un ami qui parle francais avec







J'ai appris a l'ecole secondaire mais je ne l'utilise jamias

First I find someone to use my Japanese with, and now French (i think)......all those hours in class finally paying off


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Cool! J'ai un ami qui parle francais avec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai appris a l'ecole secondaire mais je ne l'utilise jamias
> 
> First I find someone to use my Japanese with, and now French (i think)......all those hours in class finally paying off


And I can only speak two languages. English and Sarcasm.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> And I can only speak two languages. English and Sarcasm.


bad dman








well, i can use some more..broken english, broken japanese, and confused cat


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> I made a year in the part of Switzerland that speak german to learn the language (was born on the french side, and yes, Switzerland have 4 National Languages)
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! J'ai un ami qui parle francais avec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai appris a l'ecole secondaire mais je ne l'utilise jamias
> 
> First I find someone to use my Japanese with, and now French (i think)......all those hours in class finally paying off
Click to expand...

Be careful speaking other languages on OCN though...for some reason it's against the TOS--though I think if you provide a translation it's okay.

Je parle un petite-peu de Francais. Salut!

I speak a little bit of French.


----------



## KSIMP88

In Soviet Russia, Derp herps you!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Be careful speaking other languages on OCN though...for some reason it's against the TOS--though I think if you provide a translation it's okay.
> 
> Je parle un petite-peu de Francais. Salut!
> 
> I speak a little bit of French.


Oh, I see. Well then, back to english only for thread posts.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> In Soviet Russia, Derp herps you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GermanyChris

Yeah I got a wrist slap for German words separated out not a sentence just "the" I was a bit annoyed


----------



## denman

I was an interrogator in the US Army for seven years before getting blown up in Afghanistan and medically retired. Now I work for Department of Homeland Security as an Immigration Services Offcier (the people who look at your forms and make one of the many decisions as to your eligibility to receive US immigration benefits, such as visas, resident status, etc).


----------



## mcg75

The language issue has nothing to do with any particular language or person. But anyone who doesn't speak that language cannot moderate not knowing what the message says. It might be perfectly acceptable language or it could be abusive and insulting, we would not know. It's not a perfect rule but if you allow one language other than English then you have to allow them all.


----------



## GoDucks2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The language issue has nothing to do with any particular language or person. But anyone who doesn't speak that language cannot moderate not knowing what the message says. It might be perfectly acceptable language or it could be abusive and insulting, we would not know. It's not a perfect rule but if you allow one language other than English then you have to allow them all.


Exactly. If I say to mcg "Halito" or "Chukma" how can you moderate what I'm saying if you don't know whether I'm saying "Hello" or telling him something unnatural about his mother? (BTW they both mean Hello in Chickasaw).


----------



## m98custom1212

New Job:

CAD/CAM Engineer- Design parts and Program parts to be machined. Much bigger parts diameter in the range of 17 inch+ then I'm used to


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The language issue has nothing to do with any particular language or person. But anyone who doesn't speak that language cannot moderate not knowing what the message says. It might be perfectly acceptable language or it could be abusive and insulting, we would not know. It's not a perfect rule but if you allow one language other than English then you have to allow them all.


That's understandable. I'm not going to lie and say I don't feel uneasy when I walk into a room and people suddenly switch from perfect English to a different language.







....what are you talking about over there?


----------



## dave584

Drawing with AutoCAD
Greetings


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The language issue has nothing to do with any particular language or person. But anyone who doesn't speak that language cannot moderate not knowing what the message says. It might be perfectly acceptable language or it could be abusive and insulting, we would not know. It's not a perfect rule but if you allow one language other than English then you have to allow them all.


I take it then that providing a translation (as mentioned earlier) is not sufficient? I know someone else wondered if it's fine in the off-topic section for educational purposes. I'm not sure if he/she contacted a staff member.

Anyway, I work in labour hire.


----------



## LazarusIV

I'm a navigator (combat systems officer in the new lingo) in the Air National Guard and I'm going back to get my Master's in Applied Statistics right now. Good times!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Did somebody say AutoCAD?

Love that program, says I...

Makes me livin' with it as well...


----------



## Br3ach

IT PM


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Did somebody say AutoCAD?
> 
> Love that program, says I...
> 
> Makes me livin' with it as well...


I used to, but now I use SolidWorks


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I used to, but now I use SolidWorks


Same here


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Did somebody say AutoCAD?
> 
> Love that program, says I...
> 
> Makes me livin' with it as well...
> 
> 
> 
> I used to, but now I use SolidWorks
Click to expand...

I do electrical design, so AutoCAD Electrical for me.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Ahh that makes sense. I mostly use it to design car parts or fixtures to test car parts. I used to work for a Marble / Granite company designing custom installs like bathrooms, fancy backsplashes for kitchen, etc. AutoCAD was great for that. I think I still have a license for AC2008; I'm sure there have been quite a few changes since.


----------



## KrazyKazzyGuy

A student...


----------



## finaltidus

Hi. I am from Singapore. Not sure if there are any Singaporeans here?

Just join a few days ago.

Have been lurking around overclock.net for quite a few years now but have not created an account because I am more active in HardwareZone and VR Zone.

But I created an account because I just got the legendary Yamakasi Catleap 2B monitor which I overclocked to 120hz. With the help of ToastyX and other Yamakasi owners in the thread of course. Needed to ask some questions regarding the monitor as there are no other forums that deal with this monitor exclusively.

So just wanted to stay hello. I will also be looking at the other PC components threads as I am also a hardcore overclocker of CPU and GPU.

Lastly I am a financial analyst. IT is solely my hobby.









Cheers!


----------



## Karan98

I'm a student currently over here in the UK! In my first year of college doing my AS Levels (ages 16-18). Looking to go to university to study Finance


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I do electrical design, so AutoCAD Electrical for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Same here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I used to, but now I use SolidWorks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Did somebody say AutoCAD?
> 
> Love that program, says I...
> 
> Makes me livin' with it as well...


I use Solidworks for design and Mastercam for machining used to use NX


----------



## greasemonky89

cnc operator and setup for a manufacturing company. we make seismic valves machined from castings. everyday im learning something new i love it.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> I was an interrogator in the US Army for seven years before getting blown up in Afghanistan and medically retired. Now I work for Department of Homeland Security as an Immigration Services Offcier (the people who look at your forms and make one of the many decisions as to your eligibility to receive US immigration benefits, such as visas, resident status, etc).


I was supposed to be an interrogator for the Army, but got out before seeing a deployment, so can't really say I ever actually DID my job lol. From all I heard in my circles while I was in though... glad I didn't. Not sure I had the heart to follow through on some of the things I heard. Not like it was my choice... they changed my MOS on me and MADE me a 97E







bah...

Well, as of Monday, I'll be working for Convergys as a lvl2 cust service/tech support guy for business customers. Nothing fancy, but its a starting point since I lost my old really good job. Oh well.







Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Techboy10

Entry level environmental scientist. Pay is pretty bad right now so my pc isn't that great (have a Gigabyte 970 coming today, but besides that it's aging). I'm hoping to grab a state job in a year or two (after I get more experience) where starting pay is almost 2x what I'm making now. Hopefully since my aunt works there and I've already had a summer internship there as well I'll have a leg up on any other applicants.

It's fun though, I get a mix of field and lab work so I'm never really stuck doing the same thing day in and day out. Helps make the day go faster.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I was supposed to be an interrogator for the Army, but got out before seeing a deployment, so can't really say I ever actually DID my job lol. From all I heard in my circles while I was in though... glad I didn't. Not sure I had the heart to follow through on some of the things I heard. Not like it was my choice... they changed my MOS on me and MADE me a 97E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bah...
> 
> Well, as of Monday, I'll be working for Convergys as a lvl2 cust service/tech support guy for business customers. Nothing fancy, but its a starting point since I lost my old really good job. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta start somewhere.


i would say 99.9% of the things you heard were lies/people trying to "act cool". I hated interrogations. I mainly did the source operations side of the house (about 90% of the time I was in I did MSO) and was very good at it, even got a DOD wide award for overt source collection back in 2010.

The reason I say it's all lies you mostlikely heard was how strict they are when you are in the booth. First off, there is always at LEAST one camera watching you, and either a supervisor observing on the otherside of a double pane, watching on camera, or if they aren't watching it, you will be being observed by MPs, medics, or some human rights NGO reps.

Lets say I was trying to calm the guy and walk over and put my hand on his shoulder, you know like in a reassuring way trying to get a point across. That hand on the shoulder is not aggressive in any manner. There is no hostility in it, if you heard the conversation leading up to me coming over, placing my hand on his shoulder and saying something along the lines of "help me to help you" (lol, I would never use that like, but it sounds great. Now, that hand on the shoulder has to pre-approved by the first O-6 in my chain of command, which also has to be signed off by the MP commander, Medic commander and the detainee has to know I am going to place my hand on his shoulder between 10-30 minutes in (yep, I have a time limit to make an approach work, while he knows it's coming because he was briefed exactly why I was going to touch him). If I touch him, without pre-approval and his CONSENT, thats right he can say no before I walk in and I can't touch his shoulder, then I can be loooking at 5 years in Leavenworth, best case I just get demoted, sent back to the states and start my chapter paperwork.

On the source operations side of the house, I loved it. I have a very open personality and can make anyone like me. That's really all it takes. A very open personality and be able to to relate to the person you are talking to and make them like you as if you guys grew up together, even though I was a 6 foot 250 pound bearded white American and they are a 5"6, 120lb, 60 year old Pastun from Waziristan, it's my job to make him think I want to bring him back to the US with me and invite him over for steaks on a Sunday.


----------



## Skrillion

Art Director/Creative Director for a branded content agency in NYC. (10 years ago I would tell people I work at ad agency X, but nowadays we rarely make traditional 'ads' anymore). Due to the industry I'm in I work exclusively on mac, which I have no problem with, I've always liked them for what they are. But I love PC culture as it's what I grew up on - gaming, tweaking, building... so it's nice to come home and power up an ecosystem I have fun with that doesn't remind me of my client work. Separated church and state if you will.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> I was an interrogator in the US Army for seven years before getting blown up in Afghanistan and medically retired. Now I work for Department of Homeland Security as an Immigration Services Offcier (the people who look at your forms and make one of the many decisions as to your eligibility to receive US immigration benefits, such as visas, resident status, etc).


Any tips for my roommate? He's a Canadian working as an engineer and wants to stay, but he always talks about he's not sure if his thing we get renewed or something like that


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Any tips for my roommate? He's a Canadian working as an engineer and wants to stay, but he always talks about he's not sure if his thing we get renewed or something like that


Is he currently in the US?

Duh he is... he is your roommate. My question was actually, how is he in the US right now? H1B or?


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Any tips for my roommate? He's a Canadian working as an engineer and wants to stay, but he always talks about he's not sure if his thing we get renewed or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> Is he currently in the US?
> 
> Duh he is... he is your roommate. My question was actually, how is he in the US right now? H1B or?
Click to expand...

I'd have to ask, never really went into it.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I'd have to ask, never really went into it.


Before I worked here, I never fully understood immigration. I think I was like most people when I say, my thoughts were "just apply like everyone else and come in legally". It's a lot harder and longer road to staying in the US than I thought, and working here completely changed my view of illegal aliens in the US.

H1B's are for people with skills that we can't get in the US, Microsoft, Oracle, Google, HP, they all hire tons of H1B (highly skilled worker visa) that have computer science degrees. Basically, they bought the system. They can pick up newly graduated computer science majors (isn't it now the number one degree path in the US?), but they choose to add a very obscure certificate or something that literally only someone from India or China will have, thus they can say they HAVE to have those individuals over US citizens who would be doing the same job.

Problem with H1B is, the company owns you. They literally are the only reason you are allowed in the US. You know how everyone says Qatar has modern day slavery? That's what a H1B is, except we give you better living conditions, slightly depending on the company you work for and the city you live in I guess. Your H1B says, you come in to the US and work for X company for Y job. You are NOT aloud to work for anyone else. If they want to pay you less, they can. If you try to fight your pay cut, they just pull your H1B, giving you two weeks to vacate the country else you are here illegally. If you are here after your H1B is pulled by your employeer and get deported, good luck coming back in, our current appeals board is not very nice at the moment. Not until they do the immigration overhaul (which should be the number two priority in this country, right after free universal health care and a rework of our benefits systems).

The best thing anyone can do when coming over on a work visa (which is Form I-140) is file a I-786 for work authorization, so you can work for anyone else once it's approved. Once you've been in the US (I think it's 5 years) you can file for your 485, or Permanent Resident Card (PRC), which basically makes you a legal alien in the US that can live and work where ever you want for as long as you want. (note, if you want to leave the country, there are still forms you have to file to leave and re-enter). After, I believe it's 5 more years) you can file your N-565 and become a naturalized citizen. The hardest part is getting in the US. Once in, it's a waiting game of at least 5-10 years to become a citizen (that's on top of the 3 to 20 years it currently takes, depending on what nationality you are, to get into our country).


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I'd have to ask, never really went into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I worked here, I never fully understood immigration. I think I was like most people when I say, my thoughts were "just apply like everyone else and come in legally". It's a lot harder and longer road to staying in the US than I thought, and working here completely changed my view of illegal aliens in the US.
> 
> H1B's are for people with skills that we can't get in the US, Microsoft, Oracle, Google, HP, they all hire tons of H1B (highly skilled worker visa) that have computer science degrees. Basically, they bought the system. They can pick up newly graduated computer science majors (isn't it now the number one degree path in the US?), but they choose to add a very obscure certificate or something that literally only someone from India or China will have, thus they can say they HAVE to have those individuals over US citizens who would be doing the same job.
> 
> Problem with H1B is, the company owns you. They literally are the only reason you are allowed in the US. You know how everyone says Qatar has modern day slavery? That's what a H1B is, except we give you better living conditions, slightly depending on the company you work for and the city you live in I guess. Your H1B says, you come in to the US and work for X company for Y job. You are NOT aloud to work for anyone else. If they want to pay you less, they can. If you try to fight your pay cut, they just pull your H1B, giving you two weeks to vacate the country else you are here illegally. If you are here after your H1B is pulled by your employeer and get deported, good luck coming back in, our current appeals board is not very nice at the moment. Not until they do the immigration overhaul (which should be the number two priority in this country, right after free universal health care and a rework of our benefits systems).
> 
> The best thing anyone can do when coming over on a work visa (which is Form I-140) is file a I-786 for work authorization, so you can work for anyone else once it's approved. Once you've been in the US (I think it's 5 years) you can file for your 485, or Permanent Resident Card (PRC), which basically makes you a legal alien in the US that can live and work where ever you want for as long as you want. (note, if you want to leave the country, there are still forms you have to file to leave and re-enter). After, I believe it's 5 more years) you can file your N-565 and become a naturalized citizen. The hardest part is getting in the US. Once in, it's a waiting game of at least 5-10 years to become a citizen (that's on top of the 3 to 20 years it currently takes, depending on what nationality you are, to get into our country).
Click to expand...

Hmm, interesting. I worked for HP recently and there were for sure a lot of Indians, so I'm wondering if that was related.

I'll ask him once he gets home tho.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Hmm, interesting. I worked for HP recently and there were for sure a lot of Indians, so I'm wondering if that was related.
> 
> I'll ask him once he gets home tho.


The best thing you can do for him is go to the store and buy an apple pie. When he gets home, give him a big hug, give him the pie and tell him how sorry you are they he was born in another country and that hopefully one day that apple pie will taste like freedom to him.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Hmm, interesting. I worked for HP recently and there were for sure a lot of Indians, so I'm wondering if that was related.
> 
> I'll ask him once he gets home tho.
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing you can do for him is go to the store and buy an apple pie. When he gets home, give him a big hug, give him the pie and tell him how sorry you are they he was born in another country and that hopefully one day that apple pie will taste like freedom to him.
Click to expand...

LOL

Terrific.

But really most Canadians working professionally in the U.S. do so because the pay is often much better for certain jobs. My job would be paid far less in the U.S., but medical/engineering are often paid much better in the states.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Terrific.
> But really most Canadians working professionally in the U.S. do so because the pay is often much better for certain jobs. My job would be paid far less in the U.S., but medical/engineering are often paid much better in the states.


The H1B thing I described, is mainly for India and China. They literally are bringing in twns of thousands of "Computer Science Experts" because they claim they need some obscure certificate that no one actually uses. They basically play the system that they pretty much helped build.

I don't work on I-140's at the moment, but I have seen some come across my desk, so I can't speak to exactly what they are so skilled in that they need to be brought from overseas, but I can tell you, most of the ones we revoke are from the H1B coming to USCIS and telling us they were lied too when they came over and are being paid like $30,000/yr when they were offered $80,000+ before they came over.

The problem is, like I said, once they are here, they do basic data entry/coding positions that any single recent graduate from college would love to have at HP, Microsoft, Oracle, etc, just for the experience and resume padding alone. Hell, they would gladly take a job for 30k if they got to say they worked on projects at Microsoft.

Like I said though, our system needs a MASSIVE overhaul. We only give out X amount of H1B's a year, and companies like Microsoft and HP are now "threatening" to move their operations to Canada or even Ireland, because they can get pretty much as many H1B's in those countries and really maximize their profits (see exploit foreign workers by underpaying and overworking them).


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Terrific.
> But really most Canadians working professionally in the U.S. do so because the pay is often much better for certain jobs. My job would be paid far less in the U.S., but medical/engineering are often paid much better in the states.
> 
> 
> 
> The H1B thing I described, is mainly for India and China. They literally are bringing in twns of thousands of "Computer Science Experts" because they claim they need some obscure certificate that no one actually uses. They basically play the system that they pretty much helped build.
> 
> I don't work on I-140's at the moment, but I have seen some come across my desk, so I can't speak to exactly what they are so skilled in that they need to be brought from overseas, but I can tell you, most of the ones we revoke are from the H1B coming to USCIS and telling us they were lied too when they came over and are being paid like $30,000/yr when they were offered $80,000+ before they came over.
> 
> The problem is, like I said, once they are here, they do basic data entry/coding positions that any single recent graduate from college would love to have at HP, Microsoft, Oracle, etc, just for the experience and resume padding alone. Hell, they would gladly take a job for 30k if they got to say they worked on projects at Microsoft.
> 
> Like I said though, our system needs a MASSIVE overhaul. We only give out X amount of H1B's a year, and companies like Microsoft and HP are now "threatening" to move their operations to Canada or even Ireland, because they can get pretty much as many H1B's in those countries and really maximize their profits (see exploit foreign workers by underpaying and overworking them).
Click to expand...

Well being Canadian, I'm okay with that...lol.

But in seriousness, that does suck. Exploitation is a disgusting thing.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well being Canadian, I'm okay with that...lol.
> 
> But in seriousness, that does suck. Exploitation is a disgusting thing.


Yep. Everyone get's up in arms over Qatar, but we have the samething right here in the States. We have people who have been waiting since 1993 for a visa because they are from Central America. If that exact same person were from say... Eastern Europe or West Coast Africa, they would be in the country already, because those visas are only back dated to around 2012 right now. Basically somewhere the US immigration system determined we need to even out who was coming into the country so we only allow X in a year from every country. If you only allow say 10,000 a year from every country, buy you have say 50,000 applying from Mexico (note, these are people applying who are brothers, sisters, children, parents of current immigrants who are on Permanent Resident Status) and only $2,000 applying from say... Czech Republic, those extra 8,000 slots for Czech go un-used and the extra 40,000 Mexicans get placed in line to next year, so the next year 50,000 more apply, we only accept another 10,000, now we have a line of 90,000 people. And it goes on and on, until we are approving visas back from 1993.


----------



## vegarhed

Mechanical Engineer in Norway here. Designing offshore cranes.

Being moderately experienced in the Norwegian Oil & Gas sector, the pay isn't bad. It pays the bills + leftovers to throw at the computer, or whatever hobby is en vogue that week. I really have too many...

It's rewarding, but can sometimes be a bit theoretical. Sitting at a desk designing something that is assembled far away, only rarely seeing it in action up close. Building stuff at home is a nice change of pace. Though, I've become addicted to CAD-software







A point the girlfriend made when I did a full 3D-model + cutting templates of our gingerbread house last Christmas


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegarhed*
> 
> Mechanical Engineer in Norway here. Designing offshore cranes.
> 
> Being moderately experienced in the Norwegian Oil & Gas sector, the pay isn't bad. It pays the bills + leftovers to throw at the computer, or whatever hobby is en vogue that week. I really have too many...
> 
> It's rewarding, but can sometimes be a bit theoretical. Sitting at a desk designing something that is assembled far away, only rarely seeing it in action up close. Building stuff at home is a nice change of pace. Though, I've become addicted to CAD-software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A point the girlfriend made when I did a full 3D-model + cutting templates of our gingerbread house last Christmas


Thank you, sweet, merciful Zeus!

I'm not the only one that does stuff like that!!!


----------



## KSIMP88

I will be updating my avatar when necessary


----------



## jeskie

Engineer @ DataStax


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Thank you, sweet, merciful Zeus!
> 
> I'm not the only one that does stuff like that!!!


Ditto







Prime example: I had to do a Marketing Plan Presentation for class earlier this month for a concept product my group came up with, so I used Solidworks to bring it to life. It's a lot easier to sell something when you can show someone what you're talking about










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










The buttons were the most annoying and time consuming


----------



## JediChris816

Systems Analyst in Columbia, Mo.

Old dude who finally decided to get a college degree because my certifications will only get me so far (I know, right).


----------



## UnLiMiTeD558

Locomotive Engineer, bc Canada


----------



## hokk

Working for the police as a network admin.


----------



## Nnimrod

i sell dope :/


----------



## DOS Chuck

LOL!!!!! You're not on Silk Road by any chance are you?


----------



## Travis6

Retired and have lots of time on my hands but little money


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JediChris816*
> 
> Systems Analyst in Columbia, Mo.
> 
> Old dude who finally decided to get a college degree because my certifications will only get me so far (I know, right).


Are you related to Mizzou?

What kind of certs out of curiosity?
I've been seeing the other side of that where certs are considered at the same level as or a replacement for degrees for salary/advancement although not sure if the age component would be a factor (which it really shouldn't).


----------



## Nightfallx

I only have certs, I work with people that have degree's. we make the same amount of $$ unless they have been here for a while.


----------



## N8DOGG30

Senior Broadband Technician at Charter Communications in Wisconsin


----------



## Phantatsy

I wish I had a cool job!
I'm a Food Cost Coordinator/Inventory Manager. I hate it, but it pays the bills until I find a new job. -_-


----------



## dman811

I will be a Game Advisor at GameStop starting on the 1st. It was the first place I looked after moving and they are the first place to consider me. I'll take it since I really do need a job and have been without one for almost 2 months.


----------



## Sploosh

Currently I'm a Quality Assurance Engineer for an autoparts company. Mechanical Engineer by schooling, and I'd like to work in a design area rather than quality. We shall see what happens


----------



## Mamothy

Student studying Information Technology majoring in Game Design and small business owner(computer repair), I love computers enough to study them, fix them for money and build new ones for fun.


----------



## mazui

I keep 50+ year old planes in the air. Not a glamorous job, and nowhere near my degree field, but it has its perks.


----------



## Playapplepie

Right now I work at a Hilton in the banquet department. The money is killer.


----------



## Cybersalt

Retired Auto Tech.


----------



## fuZion jr

........


----------



## Hasdrubal

Gonna change job in 2 weeks, moving from compensation consulting to global benefits management.


----------



## agawthrop

I'm a Certified Public Accountant and currently practice in a mid-sized local firm here in Huntington, WV. I do a lot of tax planning and preparation, bookkeeping and payroll, as well as many other boring accounting stuff! It's not what I envisioned doing (I actually intended to take over my father's software company, and may still do so) but the opportunity came along so I took it. I'm also our technology department, luckily for me we have great outsourced partner for that!


----------



## Unknownm

I am a full time cook. Including closing up the place on each shift. Yes this means 3pm till 10/11pm and tips









Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## brazilianloser

As a friend once told me "Job description: saving babies..." Pharmacy technician at a local hospital... Until I get my Electrical Engineering degree that is...


----------



## 180sxboosting

Video Editor making TV magic.


----------



## Margammor

Photographer for interiors and architecture


----------



## nasmith2000

I'm a dad, husband and pc enthusiast. I work for a hedge fund.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Policeofficer, Norway


----------



## aDyerSituation

I flip burgers(seriously)

But as a teenager I make a decent amount of money.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Policeofficer, Norway


So, honest question... what exactly do you do as a Norwegian Police Officer? I can't imagine there's much to do at all...


----------



## starjammer

I'm a technology consultant for HP.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> So, honest question... what exactly do you do as a Norwegian Police Officer? I can't imagine there's much to do at all...


Haha! It's alot to do. Not as much as in USA and so on, but there is plenty







My assigments are usually patrolling with car and boat, detective-work, and so on.


----------



## JayBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Haha! It's alot to do. Not as much as in USA and so on, but there is plenty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My assigments are usually pa*trolling* with car and boat, detective-work, and so on.


That's what some police car do here in ny where I live
















I'm a interior installer.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> i sell dope :/


It's cool man i sell pot


----------



## Cybertox

I am doing my BBA in Business & Entrepreneurship. Other than that I do graphic design.


----------



## wulverin89

im working in holland shipyard vahali,my job is to make ships


----------



## StrongForce

Found a job in security, temporary..


----------



## Struzzin

Construction / Law Enforcement / IT


----------



## Wiffinberg

Working for a Consultancy firm (planning, surveying and engineering) as in house IT support between branches.

Stable job (so far) and get to maintain server and network equipment as well as the day to day IT support for co-workers.

Also I get some experience out in the field with the surveying team with fancy 3d laser and GPS equipment


----------



## EvoMan

US Marine Corps


----------



## Dhalgren65

Auto Estimatics Inspector
25 years


----------



## sunyata

I'm a primary care physician in the Boston area (no I'm not rich... student loans don't keep me from hobbies though)


----------



## NoHXjustPWN

Project Engineer in for an MSP. Love what I do! I get to take all of the knowledge and budgetary constraints at home and just go nuts at work. ESXi servers, Juniper switches, full rack and cable management builds. Hybrid cloud migrations for enterprise, personal cloud management for small business owners.

The other week I took a network that was 2 volts from buring down and turned it into a work of art. The owner of the building came in and said , "5h17, I feel like we should be trading stocks now!" There is no better satisfaction for someone that really enjoys technology.

Not only does it pay for my hobby, it builds on my hobby and gives me access to distribution channels I couldn't get on my own.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoMan*
> 
> US Marine Corps


welcome, and thanks for your service.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Now that I have a job I can finally contribute here. I am a Vision Advisor at a Currys PC World Mega Store. 5th biggest in the UK. I'd like to move up into Marketing/being a Rep for a particular TV brand.


----------



## Boxlid

Landlord, although I also work for a apartment complex part-time just so I know how to fix my own properties. Pretty simple, sort out the bad eggs and the rest are rewarded with cheap rent that never increases


----------



## istudy92

Welp never seen this thread around but interesting jobs, accountants-zooligists haha

I work at wall street as a business analyst.

After work I'M A PC ENTHUSIAST AND GAMER=]


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Landlord, although I also work for a apartment complex part-time just so I know how to fix my own properties. Pretty simple, sort out the bad eggs and the rest are rewarded with cheap rent that never increases


I need you as a landlord...


----------



## Dienz

US Navy, active duty. Coming up on 7 years.


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuniorDelgado*
> 
> I urge you to join the *Air Force*. They're the best.


Darn right!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JuniorDelgado*
> 
> I urge you to join the *Air Force*. They're the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn right!
Click to expand...

Thirded!


----------



## GhostSenshi

Previously I was a production analyst for 3 years. Now I find myself creeping up on my 2nd year at a honda dealership. meanwhile I produce and sell a wide variety of ejuice wih incredible feedback so fingers crossed that I make it big.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I am a Data Management Specialist here in Dallas. Basically, I find the stuff that people put into the computer incorrectly and fix it, as well as user security and maintenance.

Basically, I am only one of about 10 people in a building of 400 that that gets 2 monitors and an actual desktop computer. Everyone else gets thin-clients. Needless to say, I like my job.


----------



## GhostSenshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I am a Data Management Specialist here in Dallas. Basically, I find the stuff that people put into the computer incorrectly and fix it, as well as user security and maintenance.
> 
> Basically, I am only one of about 10 people in a building of 400 that that gets 2 monitors and an actual desktop computer. Everyone else gets thin-clients. Needless to say, I like my job.


That's something I would rather do than what I do now for a full time job.. lol


----------



## Clovertail100

I make this happen. (Oil/gas frac flowback.)


----------



## Milamber

I'm a professional disco dancer.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasseam

Mechanical Engineer, make plastic cups and containers. In my spare time have an android development company. with 1 employee.... myself...


----------



## nrglite

I...do nothing.


----------



## Feyris

Quit seaworld so I am no longer doing animal training.....

Back to just voice work and music making (contracted requests etc)


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Quit seaworld so I am no longer doing animal training.....
> 
> Back to just voice work and music making (contracted requests etc)


Do you have a soundcloud?


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Do you have a soundcloud?


Yes two. My usernames are Kitten and Princess


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSenshi*
> 
> Previously I was a production analyst for 3 years. Now I find myself creeping up on my 2nd year at a honda dealership. meanwhile I produce and sell a wide variety of ejuice wih incredible feedback so fingers crossed that I make it big.


Nice, switched from analogs a year ago and couldn't be happier. Vaping Vape Dudes' chocolate cream in a AR 1.5 mod at the moment


----------



## PhRe4k

IT Help Desk for local government, we work in AD and in house apps mostly


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Financial Analyst at a Fortune 500 company, Entrepreneur (starting a consulting firm), Venture capitalist.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Dont think i posted here yet..hmmm! Anyways I am an IT consultant and currently a Help desk Analyst for a local hospital in my region. I get to fix alot of issues from networking, to systems maintenance, and more often than not user maintenance.. Forget a password and im the guy







ha not very glorious i know but you start somewhere in life! On my consulting side i have been consulting since 2005, working on major projects with universities, hospitals and other contracting companies. Exciting all the way around


----------



## lucifeil

I'm a lawyer in Australia.


----------



## jacknhut

Clinical Pharmacist here in CA, U.S.


----------



## Grim01

Network Engineer


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Financial Analyst at a Fortune 500 company, Entrepreneur (starting a consulting firm), Venture capitalist.


You work here in NYC too?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> You work here in NYC too?


Negative, I'm in the midwest.


----------



## SwantanamoJ

Stay at home son.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwantanamoJ*
> 
> Stay at home son.


I want a kitty-drawn sleigh.

It wouldn't go anywhere, but it'd be hella cute.


----------



## Cybertox

Not sure whether I have already mentioned that but I am doing BBA (Bachelor of Business Administration) at a university in Zürich. So yeah I am a student.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> You work here in NYC too?


I work right outside NYC in westchester, Lead Graphic designer for a Real estate Firm


----------



## SwantanamoJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I want a kitty-drawn sleigh.
> It wouldn't go anywhere, but it'd be hella cute.


How about I just give you a kitty? I have 8.


----------



## gregory121295

I'm a freshman in college taking engineering core requirements and I am planning on majoring in Electrical and Computer Engineering.

I also work as an IT tech for the university part time, servicing university owned machines.


----------



## joeh4384

IT Administrator for a JIT manufacturing plant in the US.


----------



## HadrwareJunkie

I work at a grain mill, We process and ship corn and other commodities to dairies, as an insider to the industry believe me when I say happy cows do not come from california. On that note I suddenly want a cheeseburger... and now you do too.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> I work right outside NYC in westchester, Lead Graphic designer for a Real estate Firm


Dang, real estate any fun?

Im outside by Hoboken working as a business analyst on a fixed income company.


----------



## ScarletStreak

Still fairly new so I'll post:

Paramedic in RIP City, Oregon ...Portland


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Dang big 4 year old thread. Props to OP for posting.

Former student taking a gap year between grad and undergrad.!


----------



## ScarletStreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Dang big 4 year old thread. Props to OP for posting.
> 
> Former student taking a gap year between grad and undergrad.!


The big jump! Home stretch! What are you going for?


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScarletStreak*
> 
> The big jump! Home stretch! What are you going for?


Crossing my fingers for medical school! Apps are in and waiting, I'm picking building a computer and WC for hobby.


----------



## 24Valvole

I work the graveyard shift in the computer and network operations department of a large financial data provider. Most of what I do is network monitoring and switching, watching the back-end processing of data, writing tickets, and coordinating all of the support teams on conference calls when the fecal matter collides with the rotating air cooling device (which happens all too often).


----------



## 1William

I manage Fred Garvin.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> I work the graveyard shift in the computer and network operations department of a large financial data provider. Most of what I do is network monitoring and switching, watching the back-end processing of data, writing tickets, and coordinating all of the support teams on conference calls *when the fecal matter collides with the rotating air cooling device* (which happens all too often).










I like that explanation.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Crossing my fingers for medical school! Apps are in and waiting, I'm picking building a computer and WC for hobby.


Ha you shoulda waited for 2015 MCATs, they are EZ compared to the one i took.


----------



## WroLeader

I work as a freelance .NET programmer. As anyone can see from my system specs down below, I haven't been very successful, at all.

... Pays just enough to live, though.


----------



## PhilWrir

Im now working as a remote PC repair technician for geek squad
50% in home with customers, 50% working from home doing remote repair for customers on a company laptop (or Corpy as we call it)

Job Title is: Double Agent - Covert









Pay is pretty good, benefits are pretty good, at least im comfortable while im going through college


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Ha you shoulda waited for 2015 MCATs, they are EZ compared to the one i took.


Lol, are they? I thought they were 2 hours longer than before...

How'd you do on the old ones? I thought you were a business analyst!


----------



## king volcano

Working as a technical support representative at telenetwork

Trouble shooting dsl all day everyday


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Lol, are they? I thought they were 2 hours longer than before...
> 
> How'd you do on the old ones? I thought you were a business analyst!


Hahaha I am, long story short I triple majored.

Finance undergrad and chemical biology B.S.
While doing my masters in chemical biology and computer engineering.
i used my programing skills to do bioonformatics research in metabolic syndrom.
I did it all in 5 years but obama care screwed us future doctors. More patients less money, more hours, higher debt, best of all outsourcing doctots with PAs phycisian assistants. They cost half as much as doctors to employ and do 95% of doctors skills
I got 36.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> Now that I have a job I can finally contribute here. I am a Vision Advisor at a Currys PC World Mega Store. 5th biggest in the UK. I'd like to move up into Marketing/being a Rep for a particular TV brand.


I.e the worst tech shop in britain. I remember when they had to merge here in scotland because they were both sucking financially. Hey guys here is a gaming pc with a 5400rpm hard drive and a no name 400w psu for £2k dont forget your razer mouse at a £20 markup over the original razer markup.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Im now working as a remote PC repair technician for geek squad
> 50% in home with customers, 50% working from home doing remote repair for customers on a company laptop (or Corpy as we call it)
> 
> Job Title is: Double Agent - Covert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay is pretty good, benefits are pretty good, at least im comfortable while im going through college


When I applied for the geek squad I was told my skill set made me "over qualified".
I really needed a job and they wouldn't give it to me! lol.. but glad to see that they are not completely idiotic in who they hire!


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> When I applied for the geek squad I was told my skill set made me "over qualified".
> I really needed a job and they wouldn't give it to me! lol.. but glad to see that they are not completely idiotic in who they hire!


Some hire idiots. I witnessed tigers repair people kick over a running micro rig because he was swinging his feet... i had a hp laptop that got recalled and geeksquad couldnt find what was wrong with it i was laughing so much after.

Talked to manager even myself of tiger asking to be at their repairs since i needed job and it would improve quality of service and we could offer more advanced builds.....but...NOPE


----------



## dman811

I've been turned down from pretty much every franchise tech place because I'm "over qualified" and I'm "without a degree". Does that make sense? I have plenty of certifications, but I'm 19 and enrolling in College for the spring after taking 6 months off to get settled after moving from Connecticut to North Carolina. Luckily I got hired as a seasonal Game Advisor/Cashier at GameStop for the winter season. There were 4 people who got hired with my same job title, and one, maybe two get to stay on after the 31st of January. I'm hoping I'm one of those possible two.


----------



## PhilWrir

Im most definitely overqualified for what happens in store, but I was originally hired because of my leadership experience, now that ive basically fixed the location I was in ive been moved to a role where im essentially my own boss.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

I work as an I.T. Service Desk technician at a large credit union. It's my preferred line of work, and the pay is good, so it's all good. Before I got hired for this position, I almost applied for the Geek Squad at Best Buy. I asked one of the guys what the pay was like and he told me. That wasn't going to work for me, so I didn't even apply.

I do have a wife and a 1 1/2-year old son to support, but I manage to upgrade here and there when needed.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> I work as an I.T. Service Desk technician at a large credit union. It's my preferred line of work, and the pay is good, so it's all good. Before I got hired for this position, I almost applied for the Geek Squad at Best Buy. I asked one of the guys what the pay was like and he told me. That wasn't going to work for me, so I didn't even apply.
> 
> I do have a wife and a 1 1/2-year old son to support, but I manage to upgrade here and there when needed.


Yeah, if I had a family to support I would still be working for Verizon
Made much better money, but I hated every minute of it


----------



## CrusherW9

Student and part time software developer. Yes, I am actually doing real software development for a company before I even have a degree.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've been turned down from pretty much every franchise tech place because I'm "over qualified" and I'm "without a degree". Does that make sense?


Sounds all too familiar









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hahaha I am, long story short I triple majored.
> 
> Finance undergrad and chemical biology B.S.
> While doing my masters in chemical biology and computer engineering.
> i used my programing skills to do bioonformatics research in metabolic syndrom.
> I did it all in 5 years but obama care screwed us future doctors. More patients less money, more hours, higher debt, best of all outsourcing doctots with PAs phycisian assistants. They cost half as much as doctors to employ and do 95% of doctors skills
> I got 36.


I got that score too!







No triple major from me though haha, and I'm not as much bothered by the future of medicine.


----------



## CanaryGT

I sell cars..... Used to run a PC Repair Shop... Oh how life changes....


----------



## SkipP

Data analytics/ modeling/ testing important people's crazy ideas against reality


----------



## SkipP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> Student and part time software developer. Yes, I am actually doing real software development for a company before I even have a degree.


bro, that is the only way to get hired. Keep it up. You are on the right track. And take more math classes. Everyone will always tell you they regret not taking more math or CS classes


----------



## SkipP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Negative, I'm in the midwest.


I am from Chicago, but went to school out East, then worked in NYC, got an MBA, NYC, but now I ma back in Chicago. It is hard to explain why "Second City" is so apt, but people who assume that you are in Manhattan or Greenwich when you work in finance are REALLY, REALLY OBNOXIOUS!


----------



## CrusherW9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> bro, that is the only way to get hired. Keep it up. You are on the right track. And take more math classes. Everyone will always tell you they regret not taking more math or CS classes


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I work for a company that is comprised of all students and we are contracted to other companies. I know for a fact that the company I am contracted to will hire me when I graduate so I got that going for me







I'm from Chicago as well but there never seem to be any companies hiring in that area. At least, none come to my school's career fair.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> I work as an I.T. Service Desk technician at a large credit union. It's my preferred line of work, and the pay is good, so it's all good. Before I got hired for this position, I almost applied for the Geek Squad at Best Buy. I asked one of the guys what the pay was like and he told me. That wasn't going to work for me, so I didn't even apply.
> 
> I do have a wife and a 1 1/2-year old son to support, but I manage to upgrade here and there when needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if I had a family to support I would still be working for Verizon
> Made much better money, but I hated every minute of it
Click to expand...

Yeah money definitely isn't everything...which is why I told myself I wouldn't end up working in the plants here like everyone else who wants good money...but where did I end up?









Still, I'm not actually doing hard labour and enjoy my work currently...but I'm also working towards a job I know I won't like nearly as much...but is around a 40% pay increase....so yeahh...

I'm a greedy bastard despite my initial statement--I just respect others who aren't.

Oh, and I'm currently a production planner for a dry ice plant. Set up logistics, do scheduling, data analysis, deal with customers...all around administrative position I suppose. I essentially run the day to day of the plant.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Sell Toyotas. Astoundingly there is quite the Cash in it. Feeds the Habit too.. Building a computer around the x99 Platform with a SMA8 Caselabs.









The Cautious One


----------



## stumped

I work as a Systems Admin for an open source software group. Even though there is a daily grind, the days (and challenges) are very dynamic and it's fun supporting the community that ultimately provides me with this job.


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> My job is the real life equivelent to OCN. Computer technician. I repair broken computers all day long. Its not very fun.


Same here!
about the insane hardware and $$$ spent on it...most of us upgrade slowly overtime and pull high end stuff from other builds and put into main builds...some on the other hand can drop a grand a week, but for the most part..its all over time to build a beautiful Rig


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> Same here!
> about the insane hardware and $$$ spent on it...most of us upgrade slowly overtime and pull high end stuff from other builds and put into main builds...some on the other hand can drop a grand a week, but for the most part..its all over time to build a beautiful Rig


I could drop a grand every week, I'd just be in the worst debt imaginable. Worse than the worst student loans.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> Same here!
> about the insane hardware and $$$ spent on it...most of us upgrade slowly overtime and pull high end stuff from other builds and put into main builds...some on the other hand can drop a grand a week, but for the most part..its all over time to build a beautiful Rig


I typically keep an eye out with our vendors for good deals, although more often than not I find better deals online since we order in such small volume. I usually run a fairly high end rig but I definitely have to pick my purchases. I am applying for a much higher paying job though, and if I get it upgrades will be incoming.

One of the fun parts of my job is when we do one of our boutique builds. We did one the other day with an i7-4790k, 2x256gb SanDisk's Extreme II in RAID 0, 2xR9 290X Asus DirectCU II in Crossfire, Asus Z97-WS motherboard, Thermaltake Water 3.0 closed loop cooler, two Western Digital 1tb Black drives in RAID 1, Corsair t760 case, with those Vegas case fans a couple of cold cathode lights to light the whole thing up. Those builds are fun, the machine sold for about $4,400 (we have to have a profit margin), and performed like a beast, in Firestrike Extreme it scored 94% percentile at stock clocks, was quiet and really clean inside.

Overall I have enjoyed my time working at this shop and will be sad when I finally move on to more advanced work.


----------



## awesomesawz

I'm a fourth grade teacher. Built my first computer in college and am just wrapping up my second build now.


----------



## DesmoLocke

E-5 in the U.S. Air Force. I'm a desk pilot.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

sophomore in college studying electrical engineering.

also work part time for discount tire with about 5 years experience.

hoping to finally throw in the towel at that place at the end of christmas break to give me more time to study in the spring. then in the summer i hope to land an internship at a research facility here in town.

my hobby's/passions mainly include cars and computers. built a lot of computers and worked on a lot of cars.


----------



## ScarletStreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> sophomore in college studying electrical engineering.
> 
> also work part time for discount tire with about 5 years experience.
> 
> hoping to finally throw in the towel at that place at the end of christmas break to give me more time to study in the spring. then in the summer i hope to land an internship at a research facility here in town.
> 
> my hobby's/passions mainly include cars and computers. built a lot of computers and worked on a lot of cars.


The more I think about it, the more similarity I find between the hobby of cars and computers, as far as the build goes. If you just take the time to get to know the parts of one of the two hobbies just like you may have the other, you could learn pretty quick.


----------



## luisxgonzalez

I work for SCLUMBERGER as a bulk plant operator in Midland Texas


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Sell Toyotas. Astoundingly there is quite the Cash in it. Feeds the Habit too.. Building a computer around the x99 Platform with a SMA8 Caselabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


So you'll be the guy to talk to for a deal when the new Supras come out?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScarletStreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> sophomore in college studying electrical engineering.
> 
> also work part time for discount tire with about 5 years experience.
> 
> hoping to finally throw in the towel at that place at the end of christmas break to give me more time to study in the spring. then in the summer i hope to land an internship at a research facility here in town.
> 
> my hobby's/passions mainly include cars and computers. built a lot of computers and worked on a lot of cars.
> 
> 
> 
> The more I think about it, the more similarity I find between the hobby of cars and computers, as far as the build goes. If you just take the time to get to know the parts of one of the two hobbies just like you may have the other, you could learn pretty quick.
Click to expand...

Computer builds are generally far less finicky and dangerous though









I'm just about to start a full rebuild on my WRX after blowing the engine...going to be a complete moneysink for the next few months.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> So you'll be the guy to talk to for a deal when the new Supras come out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Computer builds are generally far less finicky and dangerous though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about to start a full rebuild on my WRX after blowing the engine...going to be a complete moneysink for the next few months.


OR the guy that has the Only One in Town
















The Cautious One


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxgonzalez*
> 
> I work for SCLUMBERGER as a bulk plant operator in Midland Texas


WELCOME to OCN, i hope you enjoy it here man. ( i noticed noone welcomed you and you have one post man!) oil life is the life in the southern states. i worked at greenes energy at one point.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> E-5 in the U.S. Air Force. I'm a desk pilot.


I once flew an A10.. on dos lol best game in the world man. 

Thank you for serving!


----------



## AlexNJ

I currently review PC components for a small tech site.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> I currently review PC components for a small tech site.


Ever got a fx8350 laying around lemme know!! lol I do betas with major computer component companies but have never gotten so lucky lol. i would love to do reviews to be honest.


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> Ever got a fx8350 laying around lemme know!! lol I do betas with major computer component companies but have never gotten so lucky lol. i would love to do reviews to be honest.


Unfortunately we don't get processors in often, I hope I can make a contact at AMD for CES. I'd love to have my own AMD system for testing.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> Unfortunately we don't get processors in often, I hope I can make a contact at AMD for CES. I'd love to have my own AMD system for testing.


yea i would love to attend CES one day but ill make that happen when i can. I really stand firm with AMD just because its an affordable option (for me)


----------



## dman811

I work for GameStop as a Game Advisor/Cashier and as of today an unofficial bouncer.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I work for GameStop as a Game Advisor/Cashier and as of today an unofficial bouncer.


Story time??? lol


----------



## jodybdesigns

Lead Developer, Lead Designer, SEO MASTER, Dev.0ps, Pen Tester, On-Site Security - Knoxville Internet / Knoxweb Marketing


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Computer builds are generally far less finicky and dangerous though


Yeah, if your computer crashes, there's a HELL of a lot less chance of dying than if your car crashes.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I work for GameStop as a Game Advisor/Cashier and as of today an unofficial bouncer.
> 
> 
> 
> Story time??? lol
Click to expand...

Once I have time to actually sit down and write it, I will, but I need to get up in 8 hours and go back to work. I worked a 14 hour shift today.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I work for GameStop as a Game Advisor/Cashier and as of today an unofficial bouncer.
> 
> 
> 
> Story time??? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I have time to actually sit down and write it, I will, but I need to get up in 8 hours and go back to work. I worked a 14 hour shift today.
Click to expand...

I don't miss those!


----------



## hanzy

I am a service adviser/technician/foreman of sorts at an independent European garage. I basically bounce from adviser to tech as needed, and generally supervise the other technicians.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Once I have time to actually sit down and write it, I will, but I need to get up in 8 hours and go back to work. I worked a 14 hour shift today.


My average day is at least 10 hours, usually 12.
A few months back I worked 5 16 hour days in a row.
I have practically no life outside of work.


----------



## Wizzo92

I'm s tennis instructor, and im taking a modelling, real time graphics course; i love it!!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Once I have time to actually sit down and write it, I will, but I need to get up in 8 hours and go back to work. I worked a 14 hour shift today.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't miss those!
Click to expand...

Considering the lackluster minimum wage pay that I am making in a retail job in North Carolina, I semi like it, because it means more money is in my pocket than in a regular week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> I am a service adviser/technician/foreman of sorts at an independent European garage. I basically bounce from adviser to tech as needed, and generally supervise the other technicians.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Once I have time to actually sit down and write it, I will, but I need to get up in 8 hours and go back to work. I worked a 14 hour shift today.
> 
> 
> 
> My average day is at least 10 hours, usually 12.
> A few months back I worked 5 16 hour days in a row.
> I have practically no life outside of work.
Click to expand...

5 16 hour days? In a row? I don't think I could do that. 1 16 hour day per week might be doable.


----------



## ZeroTheFoxy

Try to figure out what i want to study. :|


----------



## DiskDamn

Software development


----------



## luisxgonzalez

Thanks bro


----------



## lolllll117

I'm a full time student studying Computer Hardware Engineering. I usually work as a Lifeguard over the summers though


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I work in Product Development for Nixeus and play DOTA 2/Counter Strike with OCN Members for a living


----------



## timaishu

Part time computer tech for a small but growing MSP.


----------



## Dunan

I work in a NOC


----------



## timaishu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I work in a NOC


lol why the sad face? looks boring as heck in my noc's office.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I do sales for Charter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I work in Product Development for Nixeus and play DOTA 2/Counter Strike with OCN Members for a living


Just got my Nixeus Moda yesterday. Really liking it so far. I like that it's all black instead of having a colored plate like a lot of the reference designs use.


----------



## Dimensive

I am the production manager at a printing company (SPI), and I do computer repair on the side.


----------



## newls1

im a Firefighter and EMT


----------



## Train Wreck

I'm going to school for Network Administration and I also work at a truck stop.


----------



## snipekill2445

Was dairy farming, had a pretty serious crash on the dirt bike at work and broke my spine.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I work in Product Development for Nixeus and play DOTA 2/Counter Strike with OCN Members for a living


I just purchased a nixeus mechanical keyboard with brown switches and its the best feeling keyboard I have ever owned


----------



## EXVAS3221

i work for GSA its a USA government contractor.


----------



## m98custom1212

Supervisor/Lead Engineer for machining and metal spinning.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I do sales for Charter.
> Just got my Nixeus Moda yesterday. Really liking it so far. I like that it's all black instead of having a colored plate like a lot of the reference designs use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I just purchased a nixeus mechanical keyboard with brown switches and its the best feeling keyboard I have ever owned


Thank-you for the feed back... Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thank-you for the feed back... Happy New Year Everyone!


Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Kaiin2014

Building material and cabinet sales for a small independent lumber company


----------



## NexusRed

I.T. Support Technician for a Managed Service Provider. I handle basic PC building to network admin to full server administration. Mostly laid back. Good money. Love the days when people decided to recycle a 1yr old PC because it's "slow" lol. I've got parts from PC's made in 2012 and up! Best score so far was a i7 2600K which I promptly sold lol.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NexusRed*
> 
> I.T. Support Technician for a Managed Service Provider. I handle basic PC building to network admin to full server administration. Mostly laid back. Good money. Love the days when people decided to recycle a 1yr old PC because it's "slow" lol. I've got parts from PC's made in 2012 and up! Best score so far was a i7 2600K which I promptly sold lol.


That's what I'm going to school for....network administration.









Even though that'll be my major, I really think I want to work somewhere(possibly my own business) building computer systems for people.


----------



## Valor958

I'm planning on transferring into network admin work based on experience in IT alone. At the point where I'd be lead admin i'd use tuition reimbursement to get a degree if needed. Right now I'm doing Tier 2 tech support for AT&T Business Uverse, and am considering transferring to TWC with a supervisor who just left today since they pay more







I know a local network admin I used to go to LANs with who has NO experience and knew just enough to set up a basic lan/wan network... started as junior admin making 30k, now is senior admin making 50k... still no degree














I still know more than him, so i say its a very real possibility lol


----------



## kgtuning

I'm an Operations Technician for a large gas/oil company.


----------



## Curleyyy

Will be joining the Australian Defence Force in a few months to undergo my electrician trade apprenticeship. At the moment I'm working for the Taxation Department as a customer service representative on the phones helping with enquirers related to tax, business or superannuation.


----------



## p4inkill3r

15 years in IT, now in sales.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Thank-you for the feed back... Happy New Year Everyone!


Just an idea--maybe give a board or two out to OCN members to review.

It'd definitely raise awareness of your products.

I'm not even saying to me, lol--as much as I love keyboards.

@Paradigm84 is the head of the Mechanical Keyboard Club and is pretty thorough in his reviews.

Oh, and Happy New Year!


----------



## Paradigm84

If it's acceptable with management I'd be happy to review one of the boards, if you'd be interested, contact me via PM, if not, no worries.









Back on topic, I'm a student, currently in my final year of a maths degree.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I can't remember if I posted here or not so I'll just post any way. I don't do a cotton pickin' thing for a living. Zero, nada, ziltch. I'm retired. Back when I was working for a living, 30 of the 32 years with the company I now get a pension from was spent in warehousing for an electric and irrigation utility, handling materials from paper clips to giant transformers and 120' power poles, driving medium duty trucks and trailers (up to deuce and a half along with the occasional semi), forklifts from 2,000 lb. standups to 20,000 pounders, mobile cranes up to 20,000 lb., and overhead pendant cranes to 10,000 lb. After retiring from there at 55, I worked 5 1/2 years at a convenience store to supplement my pension until social security kicked in until I got fed up with idiotic incompetence of management, burned off my accrued vacation, then told the eejits I wasn't coming back. I've been fully retired for the past 5 51/2 years.

Before college, I threw papers, during college I mopped floors, worked in a cabinet shop (I minored in Industrial Arts), and washed dishes, and after college, I pumped gas (we were in a recession and jobs were scarce) and worked in a couple cabinet shops until I landed the job I held for 32 years. Besides the 30 years in warehousing, I did short stints in machine shop and on a line construction crew.


----------



## k0ldfusi0n

Hi!

I'm a data engineer/analyst for the NHL


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *k0ldfusi0n*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm a data engineer/analyst for the NHL


Noice!

What's the weirdest stat you analyze or keep track of?

How many losses it will take for us leaf fans to suffer before we finally leave?

Hint: It's a trick question, we're complete idiots and will be fans regardless


----------



## k0ldfusi0n

Hahaha, I WISH I analyzed stats, that would pretty much be my dream job. But no, I'm on the customer monetization/marketing side of the house, meaning I analyze market trends, customer trends and essentially tell the league what they should and shouldn't do from a marketing standpoint.

Like, DON'T put another team in the desert is a good place to start.

And hey, the Leafs look pretty good this year. As a Bruins fan (sorry about 2013... but I mean, James Reimer...), I'm a little bit scared of this year's Leafs team. Fun as hell to watch and you beat us the other night.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0ldfusi0n*
> 
> Hahaha, I WISH I analyzed stats, that would pretty much be my dream job. But no, I'm on the customer monetization/marketing side of the house, meaning I analyze market trends, customer trends and essentially tell the league what they should and shouldn't do from a marketing standpoint.
> 
> Like, DON'T put another team in the desert is a good place to start.
> 
> And hey, the Leafs look pretty good this year. As a Bruins fan (sorry about 2013... but I mean, James Reimer...), I'm a little bit scared of this year's Leafs team. Fun as hell to watch and you beat us the other night.


Haha ah okay that makes sense.

At least you're still involved in the business--and the side you're in is probably more profitable than analyzing stats.

And yeah we're looking pretty good...but that's the beauty with the Leafs: we always find a way to blow it


----------



## k0ldfusi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Haha ah okay that makes sense.
> At least you're still involved in the business--and the side you're in is probably more profitable than analyzing stats.
> 
> And yeah we're looking pretty good...but that's the beauty with the Leafs: we always find a way to blow it


Yeah and it's kind of fun to see the inner workings of the league. I know a lot of fans hate Bettman (and probably rightfully so), but the NHL's marketing has gotten SO much better over the last 5 years or so. Especially since the Winter Classic started. There are more fans than ever right now.

Haha Leafs tradition: almost but not quite.


----------



## SilentMisery

I'm a 3D Artist and Content Creator.


----------



## FadeToBright

SysAdmin for a manufacturing company.


----------



## CDechnik

Volkswagen and Audi new car sales here!


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDechnik*
> 
> Volkswagen and Audi new car sales here!


Tough racket, hope sales are decent this month man.


----------



## CDechnik

They aren't horrible, for myself anyways. I have 5 Audi's and 3 VW's out and it's looking like I'll finish the month (ends today for us) that way. I'm top in our department if that tells you anything.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentMisery*
> 
> I'm a 3D Artist and Content Creator.


Excellent. I'm going to take advantage of my student discount and purchase Cinema 4D


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDechnik*
> 
> Volkswagen and Audi new car sales here!


I wish I could tag members...if I hit the jackpot I'll come see you for an RS6 haha.

But seriously, if I get promoted to the job I'm working towards I might end up getting an Audi...always loved them despite their issues.

Those interiors, hnnggg.


----------



## CDechnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I wish I could tag members...if I hit the jackpot I'll come see you for an RS6 haha.
> 
> But seriously, if I get promoted to the job I'm working towards I might end up getting an Audi...always loved them despite their issues.
> Those interiors, hnnggg.


I hope everything works out in your favor! But I'm with ya, I just wish they would bring the current RS6 stateside. Maybe once we hit closer to BMW and Benz's numbers they'll bring over more RS cars.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> I.e the worst tech shop in britain. I remember when they had to merge here in scotland because they were both sucking financially. Hey guys here is a gaming pc with a 5400rpm hard drive and a no name 400w psu for £2k dont forget your razer mouse at a £20 markup over the original razer markup.


Can confirm worst company ever.


----------



## dman811

I now work at Staples as a Certified Technician. Yes that is my stupid title. I wish there were more tech opportunities in my area.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I now work at Staples as a Certified Technician. Yes that is my stupid title. I wish there were more tech opportunities in my area.


I could've nabbed a job at a Staples too but I decided to stay at the truck stop I work at. My boss is so awesome when it comes to coordinating my school AND work schedules


----------



## spstealth

I currently am an office manager. I'm going to school for Computer Networking and Systems Administration so hopefully within the next 2.5-3 years I'll be working in the computer field doing tech support and networking.


----------



## Icekilla

Call center agent for a large US bank. It sucks, but at least it pays some of the bills and lets me save up.

I have plans for the future, though.

Sent from my potato using Tapatalk


----------



## jodybdesigns

Sounds legit actually


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I now work at Staples as a Certified Technician. Yes that is my stupid title. I wish there were more tech opportunities in my area.


How much does a "tech" make?


----------



## -c-j-r-

I am a Health and Safety Officer and do a bit of Consultancy work on the side, I am hoping one day to be fully working for my self but at the moment the money is excellent so i am staying put for now.

Sounds like one of the most boring jobs but i really enjoy it, plus it help fund the addiction! and with a baby on the way the job security is always good!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I now work at Staples as a Certified Technician. Yes that is my stupid title. I wish there were more tech opportunities in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> How much does a "tech" make?
Click to expand...

$7.75 minimum, $8.15 maximum starting pay in North Carolina. With 2+ years valid experience you will start at the higher end of that spectrum.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> $7.75 minimum, $8.15 maximum starting pay in North Carolina. With 2+ years valid experience you will start at the higher end of that spectrum.


I was thinking $10-$12 wasn't even close


----------



## dman811

I wish, highest pay you can get before promotion to Supervisor is $10.90 in the state of North Carolina.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I wish, highest pay you can get before promotion to Supervisor is $10.90 in the state of North Carolina.


Damn. How is the cost of living?

Minimum wage here is $10.50 and cost of living is moderate.


----------



## dman811

Cost of living isn't too bad, but I don't pay all of the bills, just electric and internet/phone. $210 a month is about what I pay for those combined.


----------



## LED Guy

Technology development - specifically related to high brightness/performance LEDs. I consult with many of the major LED companies and also work as an expert witness in patent infringement cases.

I'm middle aged and I am working on my first build, so I had some ground to make up and I'm diving into this in a big way.

ohhh yeah, my profile includes a picture of one of the better known projects I worked on in the past . . . .


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LED Guy*
> 
> Technology development - specifically related to high brightness/performance LEDs. I consult with many of the major LED companies and also work as an expert witness in patent infringement cases.
> 
> I'm middle aged and I am working on my first build, so I had some ground to make up and I'm diving into this in a big way.
> 
> ohhh yeah, my profile includes a picture of one of the better known projects I worked on in the past . . . .


That's an awesome avatar you have


----------



## spikezone2004

I work in the Transportation industry. Logistics companies come to me to get their loads moving, I certify the companies that they are looking to use to get their loads going.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I work in the Transportation industry. Logistics companies come to me to get their loads moving, I certify the companies that they are looking to use to get their loads going.


Hey I do a little logistics, haha.

But a very small amount compared to most, maybe 25 a week and only 3 or 4 crossing the border (still hate the outdated customs systems).

Logistics is just part of my job but it sometimes takes a while to figure out.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey I do a little logistics, haha.
> 
> But a very small amount compared to most, maybe 25 a week and only 3 or 4 crossing the border (still hate the outdated customs systems).
> Logistics is just part of my job but it sometimes takes a while to figure out.


It can definitely be confusing at times as their is a lot of stuff involved but its good. I work with one of the biggest companies in north america and canada, sometimes i certify up to 60+ companies a day.


----------



## Valor958

I feel your pain Dman as a 'tech' worker myself. I work Tier 2 Business Tech Support for AT&T and only make $11/hr. This is for the Uverse line of business. I'm happy to finally be doing 'official' tech support work now, but the pay is a joke for what we do.
My path now is to try and be a trainer since you get a $3/hr raise to start, and later trainers are on salary. I could try for a team lead, but they pay is the same as a trainer for 10x more responsibility and crap to deal with.
The IT field in general is a joke since you'll get 100 people per opening who all claim to be 'certified' or have some degree... and 80 of those 100 couldn't set up a basic LAN network, much less troubleshoot the WAN from the ISP perspective. Explain a line test? Sure... you wish. How about review attenuation on the line as to why there's a dropped signal, or if there's an open on the line? 'What does that mean?'...
Welcome to IT... we're Intelligent, Technically.


----------



## dman811

The computer hardware area is my specialty, I can do a lot with networking and servers as well, but it doesn't just come to me easily like hardware does.


----------



## thenoobz

College student!


----------



## guitarhero23

Marketing


----------



## JTHMfreak

Currently getting my bachelors in marketing, might get my masters after that. Was a server in a restaurant until in lost my job, unemployed now unfortunately


----------



## CtXPL

I'm a senior in highschool, I want to be an architect or do something fun; like work for some YouTube reviewer like LinusTechTips or TekSyndicate. The dream. I also work at a grocery store.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> I also work at a grocery store.


Customer service can suck huh?


----------



## Related

Ha, that's ironic I just came to this thread and of course the last page someone works at a grocery store like me. I'm a part time college student and for the most part I enjoy my job but damn some people can be really a pain in the ass. Lol


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Related*
> 
> Ha, that's ironic I just came to this thread and of course the last page someone works at a grocery store like me. I'm a part time college student and for the most part I enjoy my job but damn some people can be really a pain in the ass. Lol


In my experience, pain in the ass doesn't come close to how I can describe most people who come into the truck stop I work at


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Customer service can suck huh?


Oh you know it. But hey, it practically bought me every upgrade on my PC since.


----------



## Britva

Both studying and working at a university.


----------



## ericbau

I'm an employee in South-East Asia of a major insurance company.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockuser01*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've find myself visiting these forums quite frequently, usually just to salivate at unbelievable screens and read about people's insane rigs. The thing is, I am not a hardcore overclocker yet, or even a gamer.
> 
> You see, I'm a student, so it's a distant dream to even be able to come close to affording the hardware some of you guys have!!
> 
> So I had to sign up if anything just to ask the sole question:
> 
> *What do you guys all do for a living??!*
> 
> *Does it allow you to comfortably support your hobby, whilst being a satisfying job in it's own right??*
> 
> Thanks


I'm a 16 year old student. And I am currently unemployed, but saving up the last few years has allowed me to build my $2700 gaming rig. Recently I have been stripping cars, as my main source of income to be able to afford two more screens, headphones, speakers and watercooling.


----------



## NothingSpeaks

Corporate owner / CEO. Electrical development, execution and maintenance of distribution Grids and Substations. Mostly Industrial stuff.


----------



## kamil234

storage engineer
provide "software as storage" (hate the term)
data protection, recovery, etc..


----------



## cambuff

I make craft beer. Lots of it. Yes, I actually get paid to drink. Semi pro photographer also. But the beer is strong with me. BeeeeEeerR..Mmmm. ?


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cambuff*
> 
> I make craft beer. Lots of it. Yes, I actually get paid to drink. Semi pro photographer also. But the beer is strong with me. BeeeeEeerR..Mmmm. ?


Your world sounds awesome.


----------



## dBlisse

Interning on a Windows 10 team right now at Microsoft :d


----------



## cambuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> Your world sounds awesome.


I forgot to mention - its a cold, dirty and physically punishing daily routine. Nothing glamorous for sure!


----------



## dman811

Are we talking about the possible hangover reactions?


----------



## tahoward

Enterprise Configuration Management Engineer

If anyone is familiar with CICD IT buzz, that's pretty much all I facilitate.

Stay Agile!


----------



## nightfox

My avatar speaks alot about what I do for living









An international merchant vessel ship's captain


----------



## Blindrage606

Recently completed a master's degree. Now I'm working as a network admin for the judicial courts in my area.

It's an excellent job for a lot of IT people out there, but I'll be exiting this career path soon. For those aspiring to land a sysadmin or network admin position ... Be personable (!) and always give no-bull**** answers. It's OK for you not to know everything. It requires ALOT of self-teaching, independent learning and dedication.

Think about HOW problems can determine strategy, don't be afraid to play the game, and don't be afraid to say NO! - as long as you've done your research. Big picture logic gets you promoted, and switching companies/jobs yields bigger pay bumps.

Overclock.net, reddit r/networking and reddit r/sysadmin are incredible sources of knowledge.


----------



## eoddom

I'm a Sales Manager for a junk car buying company that was recently picked up by a technology company in NYC. They shipped me down to South Florida July of last year and I've been enjoying sunshine and warmth ever since. Tech companies are as awesome as everyone generally makes them out to be (great pay, great benefits, awesome bosses and lots of snacks) but I'm surpised despite having a dedicated team of computer engineers in our NYC office that none of them are really into hardware.

Also my one piece of advice for most younger folks in here, getting your foot in the door at a good company and working your ass off is more valuable than most college degrees. I started out in the junk industry 6 years ago getting people coffee and parking managements cars and grabbing lunch for 9 bucks an hour and now earn a pretty hefty salary and bonuses. All of which is thanks to a good work ethic, common sense and the gift of gab.


----------



## BrandonCassie

Currently the founder of a relatively popular tech company in my country, also a net administrator for the company that supplies us


----------



## Monteman

I am a purchaser/inventory controller for an industrial supply company, also dabble in inside sales due to the smaller size of the company.
Get to pick up the 4th ringing line once in a while and sell stuff


----------



## magnek

I make drugs.

The legal kind I swear


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I posted in this thread 5 years ago








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Unemployed former cook. Just graduated BSBA - Accounting, going back in the fall for another year to get to the 150 credit mark. Need 150 credits to get my CPA (Certified Public A**hole) license and absolutely do not want to do 30 creds with a full time job.
> 
> Computer parts paid for with a newegg preferred account, $10,000 limit
> 
> +80,000 in debt from student loans, I really don't care to raid my newegg card.


Sniff.. If I only knew what I knowwwwww


----------



## Darkice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I posted in this thread 5 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sniff.. If I only knew what I knowwwwww


What is it that you know now?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkice*
> 
> What is it that you know now?


Besides the fact that College ends and creditors come knocking?








If I could rewind, I would think twice about taking ultra high interest private student loans.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Besides the fact that College ends and creditors come knocking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could rewind, I would think twice about taking ultra high interest private student loans.


Yeesh, how high are we talking?


----------



## buzzice

Currently working as a janitor for the US Army, flying around in an AH-64D cleaning up messes all over the world, preferably those in armored metalic form.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Yeesh, how high are we talking?


eh.. I have loans ranging from 4-12% annual, total when I graduated was around 130,000. When you consider the interest, kids getting out of college can't do any damage to their loan payments. Hence why I said if I knew what I knew now, I just plain wouldn't have gone.

Not to deter younger folks from getting an education, but put thought into it. Chances are you won't get anything from your FAFSA, a two year degree followed by transferring would save you a lot of heart ache in later years.


----------



## nasmith2000

that's what i did... community college then transferred to a university. i put myself through college... ended up with $20,000 in student loans and paid them off in 5 years or so. i can say with certainty that the two years at a community college has had zero impact on my career (vs attending a college or university for 4 years vs 2 years). it would have been fun to live in the dorms and have that experience, but you must make choices when paying for college yourself.

i should add that i worked nearly full time throughout, which is why i only needed $20,000 in loans...


----------



## ShruGs

whats up guys new here ! just looking to talk to some experienced PC gamers about my rig and if its good, if its not and all that stuff.

im a transloader dealing with hazardous materials all day long and will have my new pc up a running on Monday! specs are in my profile if anyone wants to give me some input I would love the discussion


----------



## dBlisse

wrong thread lol


----------



## Aeonized

I mainly study programming/computer science. Occasionally I work in an egg packaging factory, that is I pack eggs for shipping. Possibly the lamest job ever...


----------



## YZ125

Medical professional ...I review patient therapy to ensure it is appropriate, I evaluate the patient and enter appropriate orders/regimens or review existing orders and modify where necessary

I have been building, fixing, updating computers for friends and family since the 90's ...I do it for fun and to save them from getting raped, but it becomes a P.i.T.A because they all think
that i'm tech support . . . lol some of these friends have started businesses, I still help them for free but they have started buying me parts ...which is a win-win if you know what I mean.

I don't play any games on computers...I just do Audio work and some video ...a little hardware hacking / fabricating . Also ride and race dirtbikes for fun .


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeonized*
> 
> I mainly study programming/computer science. Occasionally I work in an egg packaging factory, that is I pack eggs for shipping. Possibly the lamest job ever...


Better than a lot of jobs. If you put up with that kind of job for a long time it really impresses allot of employers later in life. I just helped hire a completely inexperienced employee just because they were dedicated to annoying jobs for long periods of time and had motivation. Keep with it and you'll do just fine later.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aeonized*
> 
> I mainly study programming/computer science. Occasionally I work in an egg packaging factory, that is I pack eggs for shipping. Possibly the lamest job ever...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than a lot of jobs. If you put up with that kind of job for a long time it really impresses allot of employers later in life. I just helped hire a completely inexperienced employee just because they were dedicated to annoying jobs for long periods of time and had motivation. Keep with it and you'll do just fine later.
Click to expand...

I'm totally NOT saying that this is the case with Aeonized...but if I see someone in a really crappy job for a long time I figure there is a decent chance that person is unmotivated to try and find better employment elsewhere. It doesn't necessarily mean they're a bad worker--obviously they're okay if they've been somewhere a long time, it shows they are stable and not likely to quit on you 3 months after training them--but I don't know if it's that much of a boon.


----------



## ianthegreater

Staff Test Engineer

My job is to design Manufacturing Test Systems (both hardware and software) that test my area of products to make sure they function correctly. It's fun to design something that sometimes costs upwards of $200k and someone else foots the bill but the documentation that goes behind is a killer (in case there is an issue I need to prove what all components are verified during the test).

It's a good job and it pairs pretty easily with designing computers - trying to get custom builds going on the side as well.


----------



## Rahldrac

Fifth year Medical Doctor student, soon only one year left!
Well, one year until internship


----------



## Gpro89

Technical SEO Consultant from London, UK


----------



## b4d17

HPC and proud of it


----------



## Aeonized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'm totally NOT saying that this is the case with Aeonized...but if I see someone in a really crappy job for a long time I figure there is a decent chance that person is unmotivated to try and find better employment elsewhere. It doesn't necessarily mean they're a bad worker--obviously they're okay if they've been somewhere a long time, it shows they are stable and not likely to quit on you 3 months after training them--but I don't know if it's that much of a boon.


Yeah, we sorta have a guy there who's been working there for 20 years and he's around 40 now. He nags about how bad his job is all the time. Another guy thought he seemed depressed and I guess so. He doesn't seem to believe he can get another job, I've heard he never finished (the equivalent of) high school, so that's sounds heavy.
Before I worked full time over a period of four months, it's probably bad that I didn't stay longer but it was too long to drive every day (I drove less than 50 miles every day, or I think so. It's 80 km and I think I got that right.)


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Fifth year Medical Doctor student, soon only one year left!
> Well, one year until internship


you've got only one year left ...please learn good handwriting ! ...lol


----------



## fu11m3t41j4ck3t

YZ125 I am pretty sure you meant to post about how he or she should seek to improve his grammatical structure of the replies said person types. Would be interesting to see said person use penmanship or handwriting on a forum that supports keyboards and mice. You could probably get an exterior tablet setup with a stylus. Then a program to transfer the words motioned on the tablet with the stylus to text and then import it into replies. But that would be a hassle. On the subject of the threads topic however I build custom computing solutions for client's with specialized tasks in mind. From standard PC gaming. To more complex needs such rendering machines where my client wants to use peripherals to make items from complex machinery to 28mm tabletop gaming miniatures on CNC machines 3D printers or similar devices. To machines that compile lines of code or something that just sits in a corner and mines bitcoins.


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fu11m3t41j4ck3t*
> 
> YZ125 I am pretty sure you meant to post about how he or she should seek to improve his grammatical structure of the replies said person types. Would be interesting to see said person use penmanship or handwriting on a forum that supports keyboards and mice. You could probably get an exterior tablet setup with a stylus. Then a program to transfer the words motioned on the tablet with the stylus to text and then import it into replies. But that would be a hassle. On the subject of the threads topic however I build custom computing solutions for client's with specialized tasks in mind. From standard PC gaming. To more complex needs such rendering machines where my client wants to use peripherals to make items from complex machinery to 28mm tabletop gaming miniatures on CNC machines 3D printers or similar devices. To machines that compile lines of code or something that just sits in a corner and mines bitcoins.


I think he meant that most all doctors have terrible signatures...


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> I think he meant that most all doctors have terrible signatures...


And I do believe you just fell for the mad trickery of a troll









I yeah, I really should work on my handwriting, that is not even a joke. Luckily now everything that we write (at least in Norway) is on the computer, so the only handwriting I do is my own notes. So I guess that is kinda like encrypting my own notes


----------



## legoman786

I am no longer a helpdesk grunt.

I am now...

*IT Coordinator*

.. at a non-profit. Oh, well. It's nice to be actually pulling some weight around here. Like having say on purchasing new SonicWalls to troubleshoot the one that's acting flaky.


----------



## Blameless

They call me mad for not selling my days for gold...I call them mad for believing my days have a price.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I am on one of the FPGA teams for a company that makes telecom networking equipment.


----------



## thomasz

I am a bean counter. I loooove my job. Yah!


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasz*
> 
> I am a bean counter. I loooove my job. Yah!


You are a counter for beans or you count beans to make sure there are exactly 1000 in every baggy?


----------



## neverborn

I am a .net developer for the US Army.


----------



## Fanman43

I am a Telecommunications Engineer.


----------



## thomasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> You are a counter for beans or you count beans to make sure there are exactly 1000 in every baggy?


I count beans in a bag without recording the result. My title is called the leguma product quality assessing specialist. They made up this position to raise local employment rate.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Computer Repair Technician. It's tedious and repetitive but I still enjoy doing it. MUCH better than previous jobs. With the right budgeting I'm able to support my hobbies and live rather comfortably.


----------



## Driftergtr2501

Mechanical engineer here. I'm nothing fancy, but I do work with a lot of carbon fiber and other composites.


----------



## Jesse36m3

Electrical marine draftsman aboard submarines.


----------



## tekwiz99

so, when it sunk, and you're down with it?


----------



## nasmith2000

Work for a quantitative investment management firm that conducts scientific research into futures and equity markets (collects, cleans and examines tons of market and market related data) in order to uncover patterns, structures & relationships hidden within the data which demonstrate faint predictive abilities with respect to future price movements. These 'signals' are coded into algorithms and combined into a master trading system which systematically executes trades in futures and equity markets around the globe, 23 hours a day. So unlike most hedge funds, my firm does not have a team of portfolio managers/stock pickers that specialize in certain sectors/industries and take positions in markets based on fundamental research. Most of our researchers do not have economic degrees, or any experience in trading, but instead have backgrounds in artificial intelligence, machine learning, meteorology, astronomy (i.e. experience in working with large data sets) and typically have degrees in the hard sciences. Having worked in Silicon Valley, I can say that the culture is more akin to a tech company than wall street investment management firm.


----------



## figgie

IT Consultation...22+ years. Did the PC break fix thing for the first 4 years and quickly got out of it to fry bigger fish.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figgie*
> 
> IT Consultation...22+ years. Did the PC break fix thing for the first 4 years and quickly got out of it to fry bigger fish.


By "fry bigger fish," you mean "not set dumb users on fire for their dumbness," right?


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> By "fry bigger fish," you mean "not set dumb users on fire for their dumbness," right?


asking users to reboot the thin client and they switch off the monitor "right that is rebooted" NO.. you switched off the monitor.


----------



## dman811

That gives me an idea.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That gives me an idea.


ah crap here we go...


----------



## Johnnieblaze

Web developer checking in. Mostly front end but I like to mix it up with python and Django. Started out as a philosophy major and realized I wasn't as smart as I thought


----------



## dman811

Well at least you realized it early on.


----------



## el mailman

Call Center/Help desk for government/airports
studying for ccna certification


----------



## Xylonjay

IT consultant - Hardware Break/ Fix tech. I recommend hardware upgrades for a large fortune 500 company in Minneapolis, MN and also fix all of their broken PC's, laptops, servers you name it. Could always want more money but it pays the bills.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> IT consultant - Hardware Break/ Fix tech. I recommend hardware upgrades for a large fortune 500 company in Minneapolis, MN and also fix all of their broken PC's, laptops, servers you name it. Could always want more money but it pays the bills.


Thats sound pretty cool actually until i got someone like my mom that doesn't her password her questions etc


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Thats sound pretty cool actually until i got someone like my mom that doesn't her password her questions etc


Ha! Yeah, I don't usually deal with end users necessarily...my role is more third tier support. The helpdesk (tier 1) will take the call for whatever reason and if they can't resolve it goes to dockside support or infrastructure support (tier 2). If tier 2 cannot resolve they bring me in or send me the broken hardware after swapping it out with a replacement from inventory stock. I maintain all of the required manufacturers certifications and provide all the warranty repairs for the enterprise. This is in addition to making hardware reccomendations.

I have been doing it for the last 10 years and absolutely love it.


----------



## ctguy1955

IVe been a IBEW Electrician now for 33 years.
I bought my first computer back in 1982, a Atari 400

Then I did a Commodore 128, then in 1988, I spent over 2K on a Amiga 500 with a
one meg hard drive !!! They said I would NEVER use up that much space !!!

Now I just like to build my own and just did my first water cooled system.

My luck of the draw 4770K was terrible, so I sold that to someone
who did not care about overclocking, and I got a nice 4790K
and I can get over 5.0 with it !!!!

Im in the process of water cooling my 2 GPU;s
but am having a hard time finding out what screws I need
for the Koolance VID-NX680 101251 water blocks.

some say 2.0 and 2.5, but they never mention how LONG
and my 2 gpu's have backplates, so that may be an issue
with screws coming from the other end.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> IVe been a IBEW Electrician now for 33 years.
> I bought my first computer back in 1982, a Atari 400
> 
> Then I did a Commodore 128, then in 1988, I spent over 2K on a Amiga 500 with a
> one meg hard drive !!! They said I would NEVER use up that much space !!!
> 
> Now I just like to build my own and just did my first water cooled system.
> 
> My luck of the draw 4770K was terrible, so I sold that to someone
> who did not care about overclocking, and I got a nice 4790K
> and I can get over 5.0 with it !!!!
> 
> Im in the process of water cooling my 2 GPU;s
> but am having a hard time finding out what screws I need
> for the Koolance VID-NX680 101251 water blocks.
> 
> some say 2.0 and 2.5, but they never mention how LONG
> and my 2 gpu's have backplates, so that may be an issue
> with screws coming from the other end.


Nice rig you've got there. I have been thinking about water cooling my GPU as well. I would really like to get the Swiftech Komodo when I finally get around to it.


----------



## myrtleee34

Electrician


----------



## billbartuska

Nothing. Mondays are just the first Saturday for me.
Actually, I retired 26 years ago.


----------



## MrNick

Pathologist


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNick*
> 
> Pathologist


How do you like it? Does it get dull? I am starting on 6th year soon, at it seems interesting.


----------



## sherv

ICT user support technician.


----------



## el mailman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Ha! Yeah, I don't usually deal with end users necessarily...my role is more third tier support. *The help desk (tier 1) will take the call for whatever reason and if they can't resolve it goes to* dockside support or infrastructure support (tier 2). If tier 2 cannot resolve they bring me in or send me the broken hardware after swapping it out with a replacement from inventory stock. I maintain all of the required manufacturers certifications and provide all the warranty repairs for the enterprise. This is in addition to making hardware recommendations.
> 
> I have been doing it for the last 10 years and absolutely love it.


This is what I do. I take 45-60 calls a day regarding anything from basic networking to password issues(however password issues out weigh the network issues probably 10-1). Ive been doing it for roughly 3 years now for several companies and 1 ISP. The ISP was far and above the worst, never knew what service your working on or if the 80 yr old grandma is gonna fall and break a hip, which i actually did have that happen to me while I was a call with someone, that was awful.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el mailman*
> 
> This is what I do. I take 45-60 calls a day regarding anything from basic networking to password issues(however password issues out weigh the network issues probably 10-1). Ive been doing it for roughly 3 years now for several companies and 1 ISP. The ISP was far and above the worst, never knew what service your working on or if the 80 yr old grandma is gonna fall and break a hip, which i actually did have that happen to me while I was a call with someone, that was awful.


Yeah, back when I first started in IT, I worked for a company called Sykes; they provided tech support for Pac Bell, SBC Communications and a couple of other ISPs. It was the worst, taking like 50 calls a day from mostly the, clueless and confused. One day, I had a customer with some sort of legitimate connection issue when all of a sudden I heard a commotion on the other end of the line and the caller was unresponsive for a couple of minutes. I waited for about 3 minutes and the lady comes back on the phone, sobbing. "Somebody just shot my baby!!! I have to let you go so I can call 911." I was dumbfounded as we disconnected. I ended up taking a really long break after that.

Glad I do not take customer calls any longer. Strictly service requests for the repair of broken hardware, service meetings and warranty work. I also am a one man operation, so I have the ability to create and manage my work day unsupervised.


----------



## jeskie

Engineer at DataStax, we build a super scalable NoSQL database called Cassandra.


----------



## ShugSama

Process Operator at Shell Chemical. The pay lets me do this, but the hours make it hard. I can't really get on my PC until the wife and 6yr old are in the bed.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShugSama*
> 
> Process Operator at Shell Chemical. The pay lets me do this, but the hours make it hard. I can't really get on my PC until the wife and 6yr old are in the bed.


I completely understand. I too have to wait until the girlfriend and kids are in bed before I can play with my PC due to the hours it takes to tweak everything just right. I get accused of spending too much time with my computer otherwise. Maybe they should have a support group here on OCN for guys like us? Lol


----------



## huzzug

:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShugSama*
> 
> Process Operator at Shell Chemical. The pay lets me do this, but the hours make it hard. I can't really get on my PC until the wife and 6yr old are in the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely understand. I too have to wait until the girlfriend and kids are in bed before I can play with my PC due to the hours it takes to tweak everything just right. I get accused of spending too much time with my computer otherwise. Maybe they should have a support group here on OCN for guys like us? Lol
Click to expand...

*We do*


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> :
> *We do*


Sweet! I'm joining now, thanks!


----------



## ShugSama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> I completely understand. I too have to wait until the girlfriend and kids are in bed before I can play with my PC due to the hours it takes to tweak everything just right. I get accused of spending too much time with my computer otherwise. Maybe they should have a support group here on OCN for guys like us? Lol


IKR. I've spent the last 4 nights on my oc and finally got it. She saw me staring at the stress tests and said I looked like I was looking at the Matrix.


----------



## vcrpro3

Early retirement due to disability here. Was a respiratory therapist for 23 years, prior to that steel fabrication, welding etc. USAF veteran.


----------



## Cakeaz

New to the forums. I am a systems administrator for Linux/Unix systems for the Apollo education group.


----------



## el mailman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrpro3*
> 
> Early retirement due to disability here. Was a respiratory therapist for 23 years, prior to that steel fabrication, welding etc. USAF veteran.


Let me be the first to thankyou for your service
along with any other vets on the site...Thankyou all


----------



## jsutter71

Retired From the army in Aug 2013 and receiving retirement pay and 100% disability pay from the VA. I no longer work so I have lots of time to enjoy hobbies and figure out ways to annoy my wife who is gainfully employed.


----------



## jsutter71




----------



## Waldo129

Age: 22

Network Tech for 3 years. Work on PC's as side work; insurance agency's, residential and some CAD work.


----------



## el mailman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waldo129*
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Network Tech for 3 years. Work on PC's as side work; insurance agency's, residential and some CAD work.


at such a young age, how did you get into that work? I ask not because im implying any negative connotations, but because im 1. curious as to how I can do the same and 2. a bit jealous


----------



## Waldo129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el mailman*
> 
> at such a young age, how did you get into that work? I ask not because im implying any negative connotations, but because im 1. curious as to how I can do the same and 2. a bit jealous


Don't let me seem like it came easy... Dozens of interviews, and a lot of waiting. Hard work and good references. You have to find that employer looking to give a young kid with potential a chance.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

New guy here. Work in Los Angeles as an "Operations Manager" for a furniture installation company.


----------



## Peen

I'm the IT admin for a Department of Defense contractor in San Diego. Male stripper on the side.


----------



## Sir Round

TV repairman, but nobody gets their TV fixed anymore. Freelance Troubleshooter at the time.

My systems include lots of stuff I've picked up 'as is' and repaired, otherwise I couldn't afford it.

With my Surround system finally working I stumbled across Overclock.net and decided to join. My flagship system uses 3 monitors and 7 speakers, nVidia Surround video and Digital Surround audio.


----------



## Hawawaa

UPS driver, will be driving full time at the start of May. I do a bunch of other odd jobs on the side to make money (lots of lawn care stuff, craigslist, helping older clients around their homes, etc...)

In the summer I'll own my animation software 3ds Max, Maya, mudbox (already own Z Brush, Unreal 4 and Adobe) and I'll freelance off that. Then in spring 2016 after I get my 3d printers figured out and have fun burning money while prototype models during the winter I'll be dropping by art fairs sell models which could lead to me dropping UPS.

Really starting to throw money into my computer and the pay off is gonna be great.


----------



## GQMax

Going to stay silent on this subject. But this I can say. I have 3 sons all ex USMC. And one Lovely daughter.


----------



## nlgPRO

I'm currently unemployed. I'm also studying computers and taking online classes.


----------



## Peen

I'm looking for interns in San Diego for an intro to IT...possible FTE after time runs out. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Kylar182

I run a small sawmill/logging company in the Midwest with 30 or so employees.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I work for a family owned local computer company like 1-2 times a week.

I used to also work for Comcast, but due to their standards and unprofessional behavior I left. It was literally a nightmare to wake up to.

Currently looking for odd jobs to do from anywhere, something along the lines of telecommuting. Maybe cleaning and maintain computers for people remotely, that would be nice.


----------



## Red1776

I drink, race cars and spend time time with beautiful women...but! ....I have have weekends off.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I work for a family owned local computer company like 1-2 times a week.
> 
> I used to also work for Comcast, but due to their standards and unprofessional behavior I left. It was literally a nightmare to wake up to.
> 
> Currently looking for odd jobs to do from anywhere, something along the lines of telecommuting. Maybe cleaning and maintain computers for people remotely, that would be nice.


So comcast is just as bad to work for as it is to be a customer of?


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> So comcast is just as bad to work for as it is to be a customer of?


Oh yeah! The structure isn't there as a business. Everything department is outsourced to another agency so nothing was sorted out or properly communicated across departments. Their idea of resolving this was consolidating all departments into one, so if you were in the Wireless Technical department you were eventually also going to do cable and billing. They wanted to work you like a dog for only 10.25 an hour. They wanted you to have call resolution times of 14 mins or less. You're troubleshooting about 40 calls a day and yet they tell you not to rush. Beat the clock but don't rush! What type of advice is that?


----------



## r34x

Sysadmin


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> So comcast is just as bad to work for as it is to be a customer of?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! The structure isn't there as a business. Everything department is outsourced to another agency so nothing was sorted out or properly communicated across departments. Their idea of resolving this was consolidating all departments into one, so if you were in the Wireless Technical department you were eventually also going to do cable and billing. They wanted to work you like a dog for only 10.25 an hour. They wanted you to have call resolution times of 14 mins or less. You're troubleshooting about 40 calls a day and yet they tell you not to rush. Beat the clock but don't rush! What type of advice is that?
Click to expand...

Bad advice. I'm not supposed to spend more than 15 minutes with a customer at work, but if it will benefit them and get them a much better product I would happily spend an hour or more with them, despite the fact that I'm getting in a bit of trouble for it.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Bad advice. I'm not supposed to spend more than 15 minutes with a customer at work, but if it will benefit them and get them a much better product I would happily spend an hour or more with them, despite the fact that I'm getting in a bit of trouble for it.


I had one supervisor that said take as much time as you need. And things got done a lot better. As soon as upper management got wind of us not meeting the quota the put fire under his ass. The sup told me a long time ago before they got caught up being more than just the Wireless Department that they could spend a good 30 mins with the customer to make sure everything was resolved.

Working for a local company and doing at home visits I know damn well customers need TLC.

If Comcast wasn't the only isp in most locations they wouldn't have as many customers as they did.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I had one supervisor that said take as much time as you need. And things got done a lot better. As soon as upper management got wind of us not meeting the quota the put fire under his ass. The sup told me a long time ago before they got caught up being more than just the Wireless Department that they could spend a good 30 mins with the customer to make sure everything was resolved.
> 
> Working for a local company and doing at home visits I know damn well customers need TLC.
> 
> If Comcast wasn't the only isp in most locations they wouldn't have as many customers as they did.


Targets and quotas are super dangerous when the ones imposing them don't understand the operational side to the business.

The thing is, frameworks don't have to be oppressive. I've overseen implementations of ITIL, ISO9001 and mashups of others, and as long as the wrong people don't get involved it's fine. Sadly, as soon as part of a process becomes unmeasurable or unjustifiable, it is no longer tributary to good practise and it's abandoned. Customer service jobs can suffer hugely from this


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Targets and quotas are super dangerous when the ones imposing them don't understand the operational side to the business.
> 
> The thing is, frameworks don't have to be oppressive. I've overseen implementations of ITIL, ISO9001 and mashups of others, and as long as the wrong people don't get involved it's fine. Sadly, as soon as part of a process becomes unmeasurable or unjustifiable, it is no longer tributary to good practise and it's abandoned. Customer service jobs can suffer hugely from this


There problem was making technical level departments do the jobs of other departments because they wanted to consolidate roles to supposedly expedite calls. Call Resolution wasn't on top of their list.

I agree with you though.


----------



## INTERSTELLAR

Electrician and drafter for Slamon Electric, going to school for electrical engineering and a minor in industrial engineering. That's all my career right now.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShugSama*
> 
> IKR. I've spent the last 4 nights on my oc and finally got it. She saw me staring at the stress tests and said I looked like I was looking at the Matrix.


HA! I hear you. I get similar comments. Just the other day while I was watching P95 run some tests she was like, "looks like fun, I think for fun i'm gonna go put water on the stove and watch it boil" Lol


----------



## jopale

I'll bite. 4th year pharmacy student (i.e. DRUG DEALER).


----------



## MayoForSam

Mechanical engineer / PhD in composites manufacturing / project manager for multinational medical device company. Plus I love messing with hardware, gadgets and figuring them out.


----------



## DLTank

IS Help Desk Technician for a major NW Hospital. It pays the bills and affords the hobbies.


----------



## sam66er

Hi

I am a Ops Technician in energy company downstream plant producing chemical as Ethylene, I hate this job becos I am not interested on chemicals and shift rotation, just for money, dont blame me green peace !!


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopale*
> 
> I'll bite. 4th year pharmacy student (i.e. DRUG DEALER).


Well you can be Jesse and I'll be Walt then







(I'm a chemist)


----------



## jopale

Hah! I'm in! All those opioid receptors in the brain, just waiting for their ligands... :-D


----------



## CptFAP

Working within the film business, supplying props for tv/films and commercials in Ireland/NI and the UK


----------



## SpeedyVT

That sounds really awesome!


----------



## hawkeye071292

I changed jobs since I last posted. I'm a network engineer for an IT consultant company now.


----------



## legoman786

I just finished my admissions requirements for WGU. I'm hoping to be making a name for myself in the coming years. I've elected to go down BSIT: Security.


----------



## EthanKing

Tyre fitter.


----------



## mr one

sell watches and at free time pc repairs







i really need a new job...


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I run a small sawmill/logging company in the Midwest with 30 or so employees.


Well, I work for a company like that. Operating an wood scanner.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> sell watches and at free time pc repairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really need a new job...


Any skeleton watches? Not literal skeleton + watch, but those you can watch the guts and gears move. Those are seriously the best in my mind.


----------



## koc6

You guys are really funny


----------



## Nestala

I recently completed my 3 year trainee program and I'm now officially a system administrator (well, the title doesn't translate well into English. I guess it would mean "IT Specialist").


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Any skeleton watches? Not literal skeleton + watch, but those you can watch the guts and gears move. Those are seriously the best in my mind.


naaah just swiss made ones :/ couple brands with japan movement, almost all of them classical or some sort of mix sports with classy looking







yesterday had a blast at my place with discount so made a 6.2 grand in one day and i really do not like job that involves working with people


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> naaah just swiss made ones :/ couple brands with japan movement, almost all of them classical or some sort of mix sports with classy looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday had a blast at my place with discount so made a 6.2 grand in one day and i really do not like job that involves working with people


I don't mind working with people. What I do mind is when I have to work against people. I really love doing a few odd jobs for a local company here, my father runs. Customers request me all the time.

What I meant about working against, I've worked jobs like the one with Comcast where you're not valued by your work quality but how fast you can close a call. It brings IT into a competitive realm that becomes the worst experience. Support should be tailored to the need of the customer and focused on the total quality produced, not the speed. I've got an ISP that doesn't care how long I chat with them and their problem, best damn local company ever.

Obviously the more time spent the more money made, but if a customer can see what what they pay for the better.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Bakery Market Manager at Panera Bread. Besides computing/gaming, baking is my second passion. Love the job, decent pay, set my own schedule.

https://www.panerabread.com/en-us/home.html/


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I don't mind working with people. What I do mind is when I have to work against people. I really love doing a few odd jobs for a local company here, my father runs. Customers request me all the time.
> 
> What I meant about working against, I've worked jobs like the one with Comcast where you're not valued by your work quality but how fast you can close a call. It brings IT into a competitive realm that becomes the worst experience. Support should be tailored to the need of the customer and focused on the total quality produced, not the speed. I've got an ISP that doesn't care how long I chat with them and their problem, best damn local company ever.
> 
> Obviously the more time spent the more money made, but if a customer can see what what they pay for the better.


I was workin on one company and all the time i had to spend with customers, yeah i liked it but main goal that i had to make is force sell stuff alongside to that stuff they came to buy







managed to find lots of new friends and lots of useful contacts ( that was my goal 







). Now i dont like to work with people because at that place where my shop is we kinda restricted with only a dry information about what consumer needs to know and not so much room to lay down some jokes or just have fun comunicating


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Bakery Market Manager at Panera Bread. Besides computing/gaming, baking is my second passion. Love the job, decent pay, set my own schedule.
> 
> https://www.panerabread.com/en-us/home.html/


Baking is fun!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> I was workin on one company and all the time i had to spend with customers, yeah i liked it but main goal that i had to make is force sell stuff alongside to that stuff they came to buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managed to find lots of new friends and lots of useful contacts ( that was my goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Now i dont like to work with people because at that place where my shop is we kinda restricted with only a dry information about what consumer needs to know and not so much room to lay down some jokes or just have fun comunicating


I feel your pain.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Baking is fun!
> I feel your pain.


My pain is even more huge now when i found that i am invited to an army and a friend which lives with me and has no job at all is not







im working a lot adn do not have much time for even a enjoy my hobies and then this comes like you must leave your job and all stuff you've been hard working on to put some camo on yourself while other that has not moving even a single brain cell and just sits at home and plays games all day long and night so far still going to do same things as usual


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> My pain is even more huge now when i found that i am invited to an army and a friend which lives with me and has no job at all is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im working a lot adn do not have much time for even a enjoy my hobies and then this comes like you must leave your job and all stuff you've been hard working on to put some camo on yourself while other that has not moving even a single brain cell and just sits at home and plays games all day long and night so far still going to do same things as usual


The stress of the household (so to speak) impacts us all.


----------



## Lansow

I am a Technical Team Lead and Quality Assurance Analyst at an Oil and Gas software company. It's strangely fulfilling for me, but that's probably because I love databases and technology.


----------



## Ktech

Guess I'll make my first post here, so, Hi guys!

I'm a Conductor for a Class 1 railroad. August will make 5 years. Plan to make a career out of it.

I enjoy it, being a train buff most of my life helps.


----------



## el mailman

Does anyone here live/work in South Carolina greenville? I'm looking to move there and start a new career in IT world. Any advice or response would be helpful


----------



## Shiotcrock

Walmart and boy is it rough....not joking if anyone has any use for a guy with moderate writing skills or some manual labor that doesn't involve bosses flat out wacked out with associates who complain about Taco Bell though the drive thru let me know I need a break.


----------



## andydoe11

I'm a full time student and I work part time at the IT department!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Journeyman Machinist - forced to retire for health reasons.

CNC Programmer and manual machines...

I miss the trade, government work (a little extra money on the side!) and I watch machine shop videos on YouTube


----------



## JCofer

Tech Support at my local Cable/Internet company. I find it quite rewarding... And the free internet is nice too:


----------



## TheDude100

Well I am in the Air Force. I am a F22 Avionic Specialist the Geek squad of the Jet, because all it is, is a flying computer. For now that is my living later on I would like to work for Lockheed martin or Boeing. Very cool job get to see and do things that most people never knew existed.


----------



## Niteowl71

I'm a Bartender!


----------



## white owl

I'm about to be homeless!


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I'm about to be homeless!


Stop spending your rent money on PC parts lol!


----------



## h00chi3

16 years and counting...

United States Air Force


----------



## XFX Support

This. I actually frequent forums and social media to solve issues and help people solve pc issues... as well as a bunch of other stuff as per a small company, but this is how i define my job.

XFX Support


----------



## DanBr

Retired Fire Captain in my 60's
Dan


----------



## Toan

I own a smoothie shop, Emerald City Smoothie. I'm the only franchise owner on the east coast with a standalone building (one other place offers our products but has their own menu). Franchise is based out of WA. Planning on opening at least 3 more on this side of the country


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanBr*
> 
> Retired Fire Captain in my 60's
> Dan


Welcome Old Man!

From another member in their 60's


----------



## TheDude100

Well I am just now noticing that this thread is still going from 2010, and this is the only post that the OP has posted...


----------



## huzzug

He works for NSA & now knows everything about what everybody is doing.


----------



## By-Tor

Retired USAF C-130 guy and now a Technical Data Manager on the AH-1Z and UH-1Y Marine Helicopters..


----------



## icanhasburgers

I now just concentrate on selling my art, so I gues i'm self-employed. I try to also do collaborations with other artists and brands/companies. Super fun! Some examples below:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RedIron

I'm a "Research Analyst" at a university in their Planning Department. I'm technically a statistician,but not employed as one. Business Intelligence/Decision Support is more of what I do.


----------



## newbies

I'm an actuary... in training. Still pays well though! But unfortunately I have to split my disposable income between computer parts and other hobbies


----------



## dlgtech

I work for Dell desktop support in a large hospital


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude100*
> 
> Well I am in the Air Force. I am a F22 Avionic Specialist the Geek squad of the Jet, because all it is, is a flying computer. For now that is my living later on I would like to work for Lockheed martin or Boeing. Very cool job get to see and do things that most people never knew existed.


That's badass! I always wanted to be an avionics technician since I love military aircraft and technology. Super jealous!


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude100*
> 
> Well I am in the Air Force. I am a F22 Avionic Specialist the Geek squad of the Jet, because all it is, is a flying computer. For now that is my living later on I would like to work for Lockheed martin or Boeing. Very cool job get to see and do things that most people never knew existed.


I'm jelly would love to work for LockHeed Martin or Boeing. My old company made parts for the F22 which was pretty but a pain. Do you have a Science degree of some sort?


----------



## By-Tor

My son works for Lockheed on the X-35 program after 6 years on F-16 in the air force..
I tried talking him into going on heavy s, but he wanted those little things...


----------



## wvlucas

SoCal. Engineer, pilot and writer. Glad to be aboard. Will need lots and lots of help.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Solicitor PQE 2 years

At a city law firm


----------



## mr one

from branded watch salesman gone to high end audio equipment for home small shop salesman and also part time fisherman


----------



## deafboy

Formerly a software engineer, currently a real estate broker...lol


----------



## Twist86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> i think you'll find that most of the members with high end computers are older, or work for PC stores and can get much better pricing. or they were smart and saved, didnt go all out on performance parts at first.
> 
> i myself work in the mines up north of Western Australia as a drillers offsider, drilling for iron ore. work 2 weeks away / 1 week home. real good pay but only coz of LONG hours. 12 hour days, 14 days straight. 7 on day shift (5am-5pm) then change over to night shift (5pm to 5am).
> 
> you guys rekon you seen hot weather? up there now its starting to get into the cooler period, on average so far i've worked in temps of 39-46 degrees celcius during the day. bit of wind helps when it comes through, feels like aircon when it blows on all the sweat haha. thats not even the worst of it. summer temps usually sit around 50+ degrees celcius. even more in the pit where theres no breeze and barely any air movement.


Wish I had that kinda setup....worked a local box company and did 12-14 hour days but only for 5 days then 2 off. I would have traded my right nut for that kinda setup as 2 days isn't enough to recover and it's easier just to work through it.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I'm about to be homeless!


That sucks, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Currently a student at University. Also currently a 3/4 time IT Support Technician for a department on my campus. Job is easy and the pay is really good for just being a student.


----------



## Jordanh517

University student studying Computer Forensics and Security, part time Network and Security engineer.

I like computers less every day


----------



## mr one

This is the view i see everyday


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> This is the view i see everyday


Basically


----------



## HeavyUser

Software Support Analyst

As a side job I provide company for lonely women


----------



## Switchkill

17 High school passout,going to college this year.Part time devloper/designer/IT manager for various local small businesses.


----------



## Walter White

first semester chemistry at Copenhagen university Denmark ^^


----------



## koffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> This is the view i see everyday


That looks like a pretty sweet job to me. Wish my living room looked like that (it soon will ^^)

*nix sysadmin / software dev here.


----------



## sasuke256

Engineering Student and May be PHD student soon.. (without scholarship I die of hunger







thank you f*****in Tunisia







that's why I left the country







)


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Basically


Laughed at this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koffie*
> 
> That looks like a pretty sweet job to me. Wish my living room looked like that (it soon will ^^)
> 
> *nix sysadmin / software dev here.


Oh man this is the job that i wanted to have!! also my room is going to transform in some kind of cinema- stereo system mix i think soon


----------



## fisher6

IT consultant working out of Oslo, Norway.


----------



## funky882

20 years old, married, working at the Geeksquad part time alongside going to university as a full time student.

Absolutely hate solving facebook problems for dumb hillbillies, but it pays decent enough. Only two more year until I graduate...
Cant come soon enough!


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Fresh out of school and now working as an tier 2 IT technician for a MSP.


----------



## Jamar16

In my 2nd year as a Dynamics AX consultant


----------



## Usedhippo

I spray hot comm on switches.


----------



## JMattes

Project Manager for a Stone Sub Contractor in NY











There is stone in the inside I swear.. haha


----------



## mattliston

Been a hobbyist mechanic the last 10-15 years, was a wheeled mechanic in the Army (generator, gasoline, diesel, all trucks), now relaxing working fulltime as a mechanic until I decide what Im going to school for. I know I dont wanna do mechanic crap all my life, yet I dont want to sit behind a desk in an office getting fat while keeping a network running.

Maybe Ill jsut go back into the service so I can see more countries. No decision yet.


----------



## robtorbay

Accountant here... woo


----------



## nramotar23

Operations Analyst for a Structural Engineering Software firm.

Funds the hobby, buys the booze/drugs


----------



## SpeedyVT

If someone runs a computer shop or IT place and needs help remotely to grind out the workload I'm an affordable individual. Just setup that remote access! Looking to make some additional holiday moneys.


----------



## HagbardCeline

I work in sports broadcasting. (Mostly soccer, but also some college football). I also do freelance video production.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> I work in sports broadcasting. (Mostly soccer, but also some college football). I also do freelance video production.


What channel on do you broadcast


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> What channel on do you broadcast


Comcast Sports Network and Fox Sports so far


----------



## Valor958

New job, officially Tier 3 support at Time Warner Cable









SO Much better than Tier 2 at ATT... worlds apart better. Its not even funny lol.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> New job, officially Tier 3 support at Time Warner Cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO Much better than Tier 2 at ATT... worlds apart better. Its not even funny lol.


My wife works for time Warner


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> My wife works for time Warner


Cool. Doing what? I assume in CA per your location?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Cool. Doing what? I assume in CA per your location?


Yeah, out of the Ontario office, used to work in long beach though.
I believe her title is MSA. Although she handles the busier AE's.


----------



## dman811

Can one of you guys get me cable? Lol, I know it depends on location, but I loathe CenturyLink, and it is all I have access to.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Can one of you guys get me cable? Lol, I know it depends on location, but I loathe CenturyLink, and it is all I have access to.


I wish, in order for me to get the free cable/internet I need to live in the right area.


----------



## ozlay

I work for a military contractor working on top secret stuff so can't say much but its fun stuff


----------



## lexer

Slave of a computer parts store


----------



## Dagamus NM

I am a radiology manager, radiologic sciences faculty and start grad school tomorrow in nuclear engineering.


----------



## ssiperko

I'm a professional lesbian ..... lots of money in the biz these days thanks to the MSM and socialist liberals!!!!









Reality is I'm a 40+ year car guy that's 51 working for a vehicle service contract company (the best one) as a payments department Sr. payer ...... I'm so much happier now.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexer*
> 
> Slave of a computer parts store


Congrads! Yer Grammy is/would be proud I'm sure!

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> I work for a military contractor working on top secret stuff so can't say much but its fun stuff


I know some of yer people ...... some of my most honor buds and would trust 99% of my stuff with them ...... forgive me but my daughter is hawt.









SS


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I know some of yer people ...... some of my most honor buds and would trust 99% of my stuff with them ...... forgive me but my daughter is hawt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


whats that mean lol does that mean I can use your professional services


----------



## toyochris

I'm currently a Trainee Assistant Hotel Manager, however I start my job managing a small hotel on the 1st of September, which is for double what I'm earning now- hence my dramatic entrance to these forums as I will soon have money to buy something better then my current potato.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyochris*
> 
> I'm currently a Trainee Assistant Hotel Manager, however I start my job managing a small hotel on the 1st of September, which is for double what I'm earning now- hence my dramatic entrance to these forums as I will soon have money to buy something better then my current potato.


At first I read that your rig was a potato, then I clicked on Proposed Rig, without reading, thinking this was the computer you were referring to. I was like "980 Ti, what the hell does this dude consider fast!"


----------



## toyochris

haha, if only I was that badass, I was meaning that I'd probably be better off actually playing on a potato


----------



## Xtr3me

I work as an IT Executive for a news company in London.
Enjoying it very much at the moment.


----------



## robtorbay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyochris*
> 
> I'm currently a Trainee Assistant Hotel Manager, however I start my job managing a small hotel on the 1st of September, which is for double what I'm earning now- hence my dramatic entrance to these forums as I will soon have money to buy something better then my current potato.


I have always wanted to manage a hotel/resort! I imagine it to be a stressful but enjoyable job.


----------



## toyochris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robtorbay*
> 
> I have always wanted to manage a hotel/resort! I imagine it to be a stressful but enjoyable job.


Sometimes it's great.

Sometimes when people complain about the most minuscule of things and make a huge fuss over nothing it is so frustrating I want to throw whatever object I can find at everyone within my vicinity.

Meeting with suppliers and tasting wines/food is great though!


----------



## robtorbay

lol sounds to me like the kind of job where you work like a slave but then there is light! Hello wine


----------



## DavidMolina1

Venezuela politician... you guys can follow me on twitter, @DavidMolina1








steel can afford a better PC.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Can one of you guys get me cable? Lol, I know it depends on location, but I loathe CenturyLink, and it is all I have access to.


Well, TWC does have service in NC and good service at that. We're rolling our the faster tier speeds in NC and they're already out in Kansas City and parts of New York as well.


----------



## dman811

My neighbor has it, but the local TWC office says my house and address don't exist so they can't give it to me.


----------



## AC1White1Glint

IT & Info Security at the moment. Currently training to improve my Linux Admin skills.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My neighbor has it, but the local TWC office says my house and address don't exist so they can't give it to me.


That can be corrected. We can send out a plant manager to confirm the location. Chances are if your neighbor has it we can just run a new drop to you... assuming your neighbor is suburb close and not country farm close.








Push the issue and you'll win.


----------



## Somasonic

IT support for the local Uni. The works okay and it can be challenging from time to time. Having a young family soaks up most of the $$$ but I get to splurge every so often on the rig


----------



## DrunkenMonkies

AV tech, corporate meeting side. Slumming it in the bowels of a convention center. Currently in the process of looking for something else because I don't much care for it. But it's a job, it pays enough atm, and apart from event schedules I make my own hours on salary so I can't complain to much. Just need a change.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My neighbor has it, but the local TWC office says my house and address don't exist so they can't give it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> That can be corrected. We can send out a plant manager to confirm the location. Chances are if your neighbor has it we can just run a new drop to you... assuming your neighbor is suburb close and not country farm close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Push the issue and you'll win.
Click to expand...

Neither really. Closer to being Suburb than country farm, but definitely not 100ft between houses. Closer to 2000ft.


----------



## dman811

Would there be someone at the local office that I need to talk to or would I need to do something else?


----------



## Redzo

I'm a student in what we call high school (for electrical engineers, age 15 to 19, 4 years), and after that I'll go to what we call electrical engineering faculty that's about equal to a bachelor's degree (age 18-22 here, 19-23, depends when in the calendar year you were born, and if you can do it all on time it lasts 4 years, but that's not set in stone).

I'm 18 as of writing this and starting grade 4, the last one, in electrical engineering high school, and my high school "major" (we have 4 possible majors - I don't know how else to call it, basically 6 groups of 30 students each major in - are specialized in 4 different possible paths : electrical engineering - energetics, electronics, mechatronics and lastly, my major, computer engineering.) When you pick your specialization you start high school and it lasts until you finish high school. This is about as close as I can describe my countries' educational system to you guys.
After that you revise everything at faculty for some time, and you again pick your major which will again be computer engineering.

After that I have a dream of getting a masters degree, and after that a ph.D, but those are just dreams for now







.

I'm just happy my parents are nice folks so they let me pursue this stuff, as I like tinkering and technology.
There's no such thing as part time jobs here so I have to rely on my mom and dad until I'm old enough and educated enough to acquire a full time job.

I hope my post interested some of you guys








So yeah, thanks mom and dad for paying for everything


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redzo*
> 
> I'm a student in what we call high school (for electrical engineers, age 15 to 19, 4 years), and after that I'll go to what we call electrical engineering faculty that's about equal to a bachelor's degree (age 18-22 here, 19-23, depends when in the calendar year you were born, and if you can do it all on time it lasts 4 years, but that's not set in stone).
> 
> I'm 18 as of writing this and starting grade 4, the last one, in electrical engineering high school, and my high school "major" (we have 4 possible majors - I don't know how else to call it, basically 6 groups of 30 students each major in - are specialized in 4 different possible paths : electrical engineering - energetics, electronics, mechatronics and lastly, my major, computer engineering.) When you pick your specialization you start high school and it lasts until you finish high school. This is about as close as I can describe my countries' educational system to you guys.
> After that you revise everything at faculty for some time, and you again pick your major which will again be computer engineering.
> 
> After that I have a dream of getting a masters degree, and after that a ph.D, but those are just dreams for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm just happy my parents are nice folks so they let me pursue this stuff, as I like tinkering and technology.
> There's no such thing as part time jobs here so I have to rely on my mom and dad until I'm old enough and educated enough to acquire a full time job.
> 
> I hope my post interested some of you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, thanks mom and dad for paying for everything


EE is fun. Lots of math and physics but the material is exciting.

I'm an EE and love what I do.


----------



## robtorbay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> EE is fun. Lots of math and physics but the material is exciting.
> 
> I'm an EE and love what I do.


I actually considered going back to school for EE/CE. I love hardware.... I would love to have a job developing the latest and greatest stuff.

Maybe its time for a career change.


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robtorbay*
> 
> I actually considered going back to school for EE/CE. I love hardware.... I would love to have a job developing the latest and greatest stuff.
> 
> Maybe its time for a career change.


There were a lot of adults in my classes that had come back to school for EE/CE as a career change.

I found out early on that I like power more than code and microprocessors so I went into a power focus and work as an EE in the utility industry. The work is enjoyable, you can make a decent living, and there's good job security.

I highly recommend EE (or any of its many flavors) to somebody interested and willing to go through school. It's not easy, but it's rewarding.


----------



## robtorbay

Well that is good to know! I very well may end up checking that out.

I reached out to our local university today for additional info. Who knows might be the start to something wonderful.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Genny

Analytics mostly dealing with operations / logistics. It's as flexible as Accounting in that you can work just about anywhere you want (so long as the company is decently large) and it's a rapidly growing / evolving industry. I started off in IT many moons ago and quickly realized what a terrible industry it is. Life is better on the business side--trust me.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> whats that mean lol does that mean I can use your professional services


I'm no professional and it depends on the services needed ...... Patriotic services are my spec-she-iality.









SS


----------



## buttface420

i deal with transfering goods for a multi-million dollar company....ahh who am i kidding i deliver pizzas for papa johns lmao


----------



## frostbite

Im a Baker, not too interesting but hey


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> Im a Baker, not too interesting but hey


We all need baked goods !

If anyone was wondering aside from my obvious role here on OCN/Wikia ,I am also a Draftsman and do technical drawings and design within the bespoke furniture industry (Rich People lol). I use Solidworks which I am sure many of you know of. Great program but sometimes frustrating as hell !


----------



## JoshB867

Web developer


----------



## dman811

I work at Staples as a do-it-all boy. I am trained in every department of my Staples store, and as of recently, I became part-time manager. It's hell.


----------



## maynard14

poor data encoder here







wahahah


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Neither really. Closer to being Suburb than country farm, but definitely not 100ft between houses. Closer to 2000ft.


Well, it still 'can' be done, but they may want you to pay for the line extension since you'd probably need your own amp to compensate for the signal loss. Options are always there, but not always cost effective. Talk to a tech and he could probably run down the distance and get a cost quote on that if you wanted.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> i deal with transfering goods for a multi-million dollar company....ahh who am i kidding i deliver pizzas for papa johns lmao


I love papa johns


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Neither really. Closer to being Suburb than country farm, but definitely not 100ft between houses. Closer to 2000ft.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it still 'can' be done, but they may want you to pay for the line extension since you'd probably need your own amp to compensate for the signal loss. Options are always there, but not always cost effective. Talk to a tech and he could probably run down the distance and get a cost quote on that if you wanted.
Click to expand...

I am more than willing to run my own line, dig it and all. I already have to rent a backhoe for something else, so that might actually give me good reason to purchase one. I was told $1200 to install a pole if they could find a valid address.


----------



## logan-beckstrom

I Just joined the forum as well, as i just got started with my rig, but I'm finishing my last year of college, getting my AAS in Electronic Systems Technology from SCC in Nebraska! WOO!, but right now I am just interning as an IT for a publishing company, and working at Oreilly auto parts on the weekends.


----------



## elforeign

..


----------



## SwantanamoJ

Stay at home son.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I am more than willing to run my own line, dig it and all. I already have to rent a backhoe for something else, so that might actually give me good reason to purchase one. I was told $1200 to install a pole if they could find a valid address.


Valid address for them should be easy enough. How does the post office identify you?








If you go by parcel number or something like that, its a little tougher, but no matter, it can be done. Probably need to ask the local reps what they actually need to 'find' the address.


----------



## JoshuaB123

Construction!


----------



## chattdls99

Truck driver and part time college student taking network management classes. Going to take my Comptia certs in the next month.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chattdls99*
> 
> Truck driver and part time college student taking network management classes. Going to take my Comptia certs in the next month.


Nice. I'm starting college at the beginning of September to become a computer systems technician. There's a lot of focus on networking, databases, and operating systems so I'm hoping that I end up like networking







. I know I like operating systems and hardware, so at least I know I'll love learning about that.


----------



## chattdls99

It's not that bad, but you better understand the concepts or you can get lost real quick.


----------



## kayan

I'm a Therapeutic Support Staff (non-profit) and start a new job next week as a Para-professional (at a high school) who works with autistic kids and their families to help them (the kiddos) learn how to become more independent and lead more fulfilling lives.

Love it, but my wife supports my hobby, because I sure as heck don't make a ton of money. There's fulfillment beyond anything I've ever experienced, even though it doesn't pay a ton.









Wifey is a medical coder.


----------



## tristanbear

Some small time acting roles as well live broadcasting for some local High School sports teams.


----------



## KingCodeMonkey

Full-Time student studying Computer Science. Got the government paying for my tuition and I'm using the extra money from my housing allowance to build myself a nice computer


----------



## russemerson

"Internetworking engineer" -- been working on the backbone of the Internet since before Al Gore claimed to have invented it.*

*Joke, joke - I know what he really said. He was still full of it, though.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Spare parts storage administrator







(at a local company)


----------



## RushTheBus

Spent the last 11 years as a paramedic in New York (beyond burnt out). I've been back in school part time to work toward getting into a masters program in cyber security or computer forensics. My BA is in political science so I'm finishing up an associates at my local community college and (hopefully) at the tail end of squaring away the details for an internship opportunity (not really security heavy, building out a company's network - lots of linode stuff, which i figure will be great to have under my belt). Just looking forward to hanging up my stethoscope for more or less good.


----------



## Bezna

Stay at home dad


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> Im a Baker, not too interesting but hey
> 
> 
> 
> We all need baked goods !
> 
> If anyone was wondering aside from my obvious role here on OCN/Wikia ,I am also a Draftsman and do technical drawings and design within the bespoke furniture industry (Rich People lol). I use Solidworks which I am sure many of you know of. Great program but sometimes frustrating as hell !
Click to expand...

oh Enterprise! I was always curious about what you did I always assumed it was related to computers. I really like Solidworks and Inventor. Does your job pay well?


----------



## DuckieHo

Oh... I haven't updated.....

I'm now a technical director at an asset manager. I build systems to support trading and reporting. I have specialized more on the backend and focus architecture/infrastructure.


----------



## lemans81

Security Consultant.....which I really want out of and into the IT world...I started doing this in 2003.


----------



## PC POWER

At home freelancing.


----------



## Sorphius

I'm an instructional technology integration specialist. Which basically means I train teachers to use the devices their kids are already fluent with.


----------



## cheesewood

I am a Systems Engineer for DC Shoes CO USA.


----------



## llantant

I'm a self employed Dairy Farmer.


----------



## drazah

Im a System Administrator for a school, I basically reset passwords and fix computers all day, its glorious!


----------



## dman811

Student and JOAT at Staples. For those who don't know, JOAT means Jack of All Trades. People tend to add in Master of None, to which they get a death stare.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I work at a Dutch webshop for computer parts... the things that go through my hands...awww...nice


----------



## Valor958

I would love to take all I've learned at ATT Tier 2 Biz support and TWC Tier 3 support and take it someplace like some of you guys work. My end that I want is a network admin or something of that nature where I make decent enough money to afford what I get for free now (TWC service) AND be able to pay ALL my bills... feels like a pipe dream, but after a year at TWC Tier 3, I've been told that looks awesome on paper for the kind of work I want.

I need to find me some Cincinnati peeps to network with


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I would love to take all I've learned at ATT Tier 2 Biz support and TWC Tier 3 support and take it someplace like some of you guys work. My end that I want is a network admin or something of that nature where I make decent enough money to afford what I get for free now (TWC service) AND be able to pay ALL my bills... feels like a pipe dream, but after a year at TWC Tier 3, I've been told that looks awesome on paper for the kind of work I want.
> 
> I need to find me some Cincinnati peeps to network with


You should look into state or county jobs working for the school system as a network admin or system administrator. I was a Tier 2 support for a company for 1 year, and just recently got hired as a system administrator for a local school. Its a state job with all the perks, great pay, easy work, and tons of room to move up.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Student and JOAT at Staples. For those who don't know, JOAT means Jack of All Trades. People tend to add in Master of None, to which they get a death stare.


The full quote is "Jack of all trades, master of none, but oftentimes better than a master of one." Just a heads up


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> You should look into state or county jobs working for the school system as a network admin or system administrator. I was a Tier 2 support for a company for 1 year, and just recently got hired as a system administrator for a local school. Its a state job with all the perks, great pay, easy work, and tons of room to move up.


That's what I was thinking. I spent 10 months with ATT and was a coach there, assisting with training newbies. Now I'm being fast tracked here at TWC after ~4.5 months being groomed as a Lead. I think another 6 months here and as I near my year mark I'll prep my resume and see what happens. I love it here, but single income family needs bigger bucks. Maybe 'New Charter' will bring me more options? I'm reasonable with networking and great with troubleshooting and customer service, so I think network admin and all that would be right up my alley. I learn very quick and learn HOW and WHY things work, not just that they 'do' work...


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. I spent 10 months with ATT and was a coach there, assisting with training newbies. Now I'm being fast tracked here at TWC after ~4.5 months being groomed as a Lead. I think another 6 months here and as I near my year mark I'll prep my resume and see what happens. I love it here, but single income family needs bigger bucks. Maybe 'New Charter' will bring me more options? I'm reasonable with networking and great with troubleshooting and customer service, so I think network admin and all that would be right up my alley. I learn very quick and learn HOW and WHY things work, not just that they 'do' work...


Look into it for sure, i pretty much came right out of college into my first tech job where i was only level 2 support. Now im sitting easy in my own office. resettings passwords and fixing computers all day


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> The full quote is "Jack of all trades, master of none, but oftentimes better than a master of one." Just a heads up


Love that quote, especially the full version since its so true. Last job I had I was assisting IT and training people on new systems. The real IT there were hardcore programmers. Freaking wizards of code... but when I ask about stuff I was working on, expecting guru answers... eyes glazed over. I may not be able to write corporate systems from scratch, but I can dissect code after a while and help fix it, and everything involved with it.

Specialists have their place, but talented generalists who can narrow their skills as needed are much more versatile.
That IT dept... only 5 people. 2-3 coders, the 'boss', his 'boss'... and then helpdesk who couldn't even migrate Outlook without help.


----------



## iRev_olution

I'm a Branch Manager for a Big 4 bank in Australia.







I also like to think that im a part time gamer


----------



## Solohuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> The full quote is "Jack of all trades, master of none, but oftentimes better than a master of one." Just a heads up


+1 !







although lately I've been having a stirring to change careers again...lol..


----------



## Wecko

Hi there, I'm Database Administrator and IT Operation Technician in a big retailer company in France. I'm lucky because I like my job and my team is really fun







.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Hey people, I'm technical support (OSX and iOS lines) and Beats headphones/music advisor for Apple. Fantastic management and great team, couldn't ask for better.


----------



## Gandlaf

Just got done with my two year apprenticeship in the government, for ICT.
Looking for work atm, but with very nice connections








If all goes well, I'll be working at the local computer hardware store with selling, repairing and reccomending items for consumers.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> Im a Baker, not too interesting but hey
> 
> 
> 
> We all need baked goods !
> 
> If anyone was wondering aside from my obvious role here on OCN/Wikia ,I am also a Draftsman and do technical drawings and design within the bespoke furniture industry (Rich People lol). I use Solidworks which I am sure many of you know of. Great program but sometimes frustrating as hell !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh Enterprise! I was always curious about what you did I always assumed it was related to computers. I really like Solidworks and Inventor. Does your job pay well?
Click to expand...

Ahh Inventor ! I have not used it personally but have looked into it ans seems good but Solidworks thus far has served us well. Job pays fairly well, it pays the bills right


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

US Air Force 1984-1987 fuels maintenance tech(Only ones to get paid for getting high







) , auto mechanic build hot rods- stuffing big motors in small cars is the bomb, machine operator for a few years at a plant, maintenance tech for 8 years for Mohawk carpets and yes carpet in the states is made from melted down drink bottles, Advance Auto parts 2008-2014 and now retired due to health reasons. I have R.A. Rheumatoid Arthritis stage 3-4 and my hands and feet are messed up so bad I can not function as I want.

Latest job is watching Direct TV and surfing the net for the fun of it ..when I can. Even working a mouse has issues with my hands.




lol I was 17 years old in the basic training pic.

Salute,
Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Mister300

I am a professional scientist who is currently the director of a scanning electron microscope and x ray diffraction lab. I do computers for fun outside of my job.

My name comes from bowling several 300 games, I still bowl but in earlier times I bowled tournaments on the regional pro circuit.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister300*
> 
> I am a professional scientist who is currently the director of a scanning electron microscope and x ray diffraction lab. I do computers for fun outside of my job.
> 
> My name comes from bowling several 300 games, I still bowl but in earlier times I bowled tournaments on the regional pro circuit.


Interesting, I have managed to bowl several two hundred games but was always thought it impossible to bowl a perfect game! Bravo!


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Interesting, I have managed to bowl several two hundred games but was always thought it impossible to bowl a perfect game! Bravo!


I find the x-ray diffraction lab director part more impressive but his bowling skills are neat too.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Interesting, I have managed to bowl several two hundred games but was always thought it impossible to bowl a perfect game! Bravo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the x-ray diffraction lab director part more impressive but his bowling skills are neat too.
Click to expand...

He's secretly Dr. Bruce Banner


----------



## SabbathHB

Auto Technician by trade. Hung up my wrenches professionally about 10 years ago. Currently work @ a racing parts manufacturer. In this company I've done Technical support, Quality Control, and Customer Service/inside sales. First memories of gaming are playing Silent Service from floppy discs and Donkey Kong on the Coleco. 1st PC I owned was a Compaq Presario. And the 1st CPU/GPU I ever bought was a AMD 3000+ XP/Nvidia Asylum 5700 Ultra (still have both in working order







).


----------



## Klocek001

I'm a middle school teacher myself. 27 yo. Been teaching since I was 21, high school then middle school. Building PCs since Q3 Arena and Max Payne days.
and this is not me in the pic lol, just a random dude from google images.


----------



## DefCoN

I work security for a company overnight (just sitting in the parking lot mostly). It's 39°F out right now. I have a space heater hooked up via extension cord to their outside inverter for their building to save gas in my car, and wifi access









*my mobile office:*


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> I work security for a company overnight (just sitting in the parking lot mostly). It's 39°F out right now. I have a space heater hooked up via extension cord to their outside inverter for their building to save gas in my car, and wifi access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *my mobile office:*


I've done security like that (minus the gun), guarding Fifth Third Banks corporate offices here in Cincinnati overnight. It was for Allied Barton though... and boy do I have a dislike of them locally. Its a joke with a lot of upper level corruption to say the least.

Irony, after leaving Allied Barton, I went back to those same corporate offices about two years later as a normal Fifth Third employee and saw the same head guard. He had to take my pic, smile, and like it... I came back making more than him with much less bullpoo... until the normal Fifth Third junk kicked in about 2 years later and I left them too LOL. I have such quality choice in employers.

Heck I'm at Time Warner Cable now... just as they're merging... seriously... i'm hoping in another year I don't have a reason to leave here. I like it here


----------



## VoodooFarm

Weather forecaster in the air force.

Interesting field but stressful and not too many job opportunities in the civilian world. Thinking of trying to crosstrain after a while.


----------



## Lynx Warstrike

I am working for the "Big Blue" in Czech Republic. Italian by origin, I worked since Feb 2014 as a Computer operator (mainly a jack-of-all-trades for all the platforms, just to mention DBA and SAP), with monitoring and support roles.
Sooner I will be a Tech Support Repr. for another big company in the country capital


----------



## coreykh25

I work at Micro Center. However, unfortunately not in the BYO department


----------



## DailyDrivenM5

Work as IT for a large automotive group in SoCal


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykh25*
> 
> I work at Micro Center. However, unfortunately not in the BYO department


One of the guys here worked at MicroCenter. Learn a little computer related stuff and know how basic networking troubleshooting works and thats enough to get your foot in the door in a lot of tech support roles. Hopefully you get the BYO dept soon though, i've heard its a lot of fun working with all the random tech guys who wander in


----------



## dman811

If NC had a Microcenter I would definitely leave Staples.


----------



## josepi

I there guys!, well I was just passing by and saw this question







so I think is fair to answer hehe, It's nice to see most of you guys really enjoy your job :O well no one is perfect tho.

Anyhow, Im an Architect and a 3D visualizer, and most of my work is regarding those 2 fields, sometimes i have to do a whole project from scrath, blueprints, architecturals, and then jump to 3D rendering for selling purposes







, which I really like, but I would love to work doing games, or 3D Cinematics.

here are a few pics of my portfolio







hope you like it.


----------



## coreykh25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> One of the guys here worked at MicroCenter. Learn a little computer related stuff and know how basic networking troubleshooting works and thats enough to get your foot in the door in a lot of tech support roles. Hopefully you get the BYO dept soon though, i've heard its a lot of fun working with all the random tech guys who wander in


Haha yeah! I've had to learn a lot about networking since that's our biggest market. And you're right, it's good knowledge to have for roles like that. And exactly! I love being able to talk to people who know what they're talking about haha! It's definitely the most fun area to work in.


----------



## DefCoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I've done security like that (minus the gun), guarding Fifth Third Banks corporate offices here in Cincinnati overnight. It was for Allied Barton though... and boy do I have a dislike of them locally. Its a joke with a lot of upper level corruption to say the least.
> 
> Irony, after leaving Allied Barton, I went back to those same corporate offices about two years later as a normal Fifth Third employee and saw the same head guard. He had to take my pic, smile, and like it... I came back making more than him with much less bullpoo... until the normal Fifth Third junk kicked in about 2 years later and I left them too LOL. I have such quality choice in employers.
> 
> Heck I'm at Time Warner Cable now... just as they're merging... seriously... i'm hoping in another year I don't have a reason to leave here. I like it here


Nice man. I use to work for Alliedbarton as well at a petrochemical plant in South Texas. I did not enjoy working for that company at all during my time there. I don't blame you for leaving.

Luckily the company I work for pays us really well, stable hours & OT pretty often if wanted.

I also like being Armed security more as well because lets face it, in a real threat with no gun you're screwed and just going to be the first one taken out. Our company only hires police officers/ex police & military vets though, primarily ex combat. So most of us are really well trained with firearms. I'd never work unarmed securiry again after working here.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> Nice man. I use to work for Alliedbarton as well at a petrochemical plant in South Texas. I did not enjoy working for that company at all during my time there. I don't blame you for leaving.
> 
> Luckily the company I work for pays us really well, stable hours & OT pretty often if wanted.
> 
> I also like being Armed security more as well because lets face it, in a real threat with no gun you're screwed and just going to be the first one taken out. Our company only hires police officers/ex police & military vets though, primarily ex combat. So most of us are really well trained with firearms. I'd never work unarmed securiry again after working here.


I don't think I'd go back to security at all after getting my feet wet with the tech industry. I'm happy in tech support and hoping to make something more out of it. Even though we're "tier 3", we get paid meh. I made almost twice as much doing order entry and basic order support for a bioscience company. Basically just processing orders for test kits and supplies. Its sad really







I also got that same pay at Fifth Third doing property preservation... it just hit me how big a pay cut i took working here








like $7/hr almost effectively


----------



## caenlen

,'


----------



## MARK-20

NDT, rope access technician for Technip.... large offshore pipe laying company


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> NDT, rope access technician for Technip.... large offshore pipe laying company


Are you hiring? xD


----------



## 4ofakind

+1 Computer Technician


----------



## Darylrese

IT Manager here







Work with computers all day long and then come home to play about with my own


----------



## rathar3

I started life as welder/ maintenance. Worked many jobs over the years. Worked in a paper mill for years then went to a water treatment plant at a landfill ( great job 13 bucks and hour and all you can eat BLEH).

Then became a over the road truck driver till health reason made me stop now i am a custodian in a school

Worked a lot of jobs but i am still here:thumb:


----------



## vertical2

I'm an IT systems analyst and the work is interesting & challenging, and my coworkers are great.

Pay is good but the current challenges to funding any hobbies are that we just put a kid through college and a 2nd just started. On the bright side the older one now works at Intel so she's set and I heard they get an employee discount ?


----------



## Esmea

I medically retired from the US Military (Army) due to a combination of various issues (such as spinal damage and brain injury). Living modestly on VA Compensation... I'm getting in what fun I can have with computers while I can, before said issues get so bad that I can't anymore.

It's not at all how I ever wished to go out, but I'm making it work. I was quite stubborn in even accepting it, and spent nearly 2 years trying to get an equivalent civilian job in the satcom industry (GD, Raytheon, Level 3, Lockheed, etc.) before the VA approached me and insisted on an evaluation. I did do armed security for a while between DoD separation and VA comp... it was always nice to patrol a multi-billion dollar medical manufacturing facility and take my time in the server rooms







.


----------



## siegmeister

Hi! I work as an english and science teacher in china. it pays well and i love sharing what i know. current;y, i'm back in the philippines but i will go back to china soon.







..or japan... i love japan:exhappysm


----------



## skullmountain88

I ride welfare I am a recovering addict and I like too nerd out sober. but I don't know a thing about overclocking I will do as much research as I can too figure out how to get this asus touchscreen win 10 laptop that I got for an early Christmas present going for gaming


----------



## Archer S

I replied to this thread some years ago and would like to update my original post lol.

As of last night i graduated as a Computer Engineer with a focus on hardware design. And if all goes well in the next couple weeks i will be pursuing my Masters degree in the same field. Forever a student.


----------



## Johnatan

I am a freelancer. The knowledge of three languages which are English Russian and Chinese feeds me)


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan*
> 
> I am a freelancer. The knowledge of three languages which are English Russian and Chinese feeds me)


My GF knows four languages her native tongue is Thai. If you know anyone looking for a Thai translation she'd be glad to do it for profit.


----------



## Dragmod

Lot Attendant at a local hardware store... failing college does that to a man.


----------



## eurotrade07

Web development. I use various types of CMS to build websites which I personally own and earn from ads. And I also worked full time as a main Chef (yes, I has cook).

I like the cooking same amount as computers and firearms but I can't do it. I have serious trouble with my back (kyphosis and scoliosis) from a little kid, and the strain is too much. All day on foot, straight up and my back is killing me. Literally.

I worked in a Italian restaurant and I specialize in pizzas and desserts. I can cook lasagna, pasta, risotto, pizza, make bread, salads, fried stuff, all types of Italian dishes, and some french stuff.

For the desserts I excel in cheese cake (my modified Italian recipe), I love panna cotta with vanilla or coffee, also tiramisu and zabaglione.

Best thing is I won't ever stay hungry, because I cook well and I can prepare anything from everything. And chicks dig this. Everytime they want to taste some very creamy panna cotta. Actually that's not a joke, I heard that a few times. Words get fast from the waiters to the kitchen.









Cons are If I don't workout and keep diets all the time, I'm starting to become get jabba the fatt. Italian kitchen is very simple and yet so rich of calories. A LOT.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> And chicks dig this. Everytime they want to taste some very creamy panna cotta.


It's a very cheesy pickup line. I think I outta try it sometime.


----------



## eurotrade07

Welcome. You a cook?


----------



## huzzug

I cook, yes. Just not professionally


----------



## DzillaXx

I'm a Apprentice in the Electrician field and a PLC Programmer. I get plenty of overtime, but having to travel can be annoying. And working outside in the Cold when it is windy can also suck, but I get paid better than when I had a simple office job.


----------



## dirtstyle

As little as possible, but graphic design, web design, accounting, and buying things off Amazon are a few things that I must do every week to survive.


----------



## MobAttack

I design side mirrors for the automotive industry. Not the flashiest part of a car, but man, a lot goes into them. Two years of modeling, prototyping and assembly for every car. I currently work on four different car platforms for 2 different car manufactures.


----------



## huzzug

So do things really appear to be nearer than they appear ?


----------



## Synntx

Im a cop


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

worker.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> worker.


Absolutely Profound


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MobAttack*
> 
> I design side mirrors for the automotive industry. Not the flashiest part of a car, but man, a lot goes into them. Two years of modeling, prototyping and assembly for every car. I currently work on four different car platforms for 2 different car manufactures.


Working out of Detroit myself for a large auto manf. headquartered right on the Detroit river  Working in IT/Infrastructure.


----------



## 96accord

Desktop Tech.


----------



## Rob27shred

i am the lead (TBH only) carpenter for a painting company. It's tough work but I enjoy it & get the whole winter off each year!







It pays the bills, feeds my addictions, & pays for my hobbies while still letting me put a tiny bit of money away in savings so I am very happy with my current employers.







On top of that I am always doing carpentry/painting side jobs, repair & building PCs for others, & also sell & trade PC components to make ends meet & give me new toys to play with!


----------



## Passt

I'm a cop. I am starting a second major on the 11th (Cyber Security and Networking) because my department pays for schooling. When I'm not at work I am building / fixing computers for people, as well as doing maintenance on their vehicles. I like to keep busy.


----------



## 96accord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passt*
> 
> I'm a cop. I am starting a second major on the 11th (Cyber Security and Networking) because my department pays for schooling. When I'm not at work I am building / fixing computers for people, as well as doing maintenance on their vehicles. I like to keep busy.


I have many friends (my best man in my wedding is a police officer) that are police officers. Tough job these days!

Thanks for your service.


----------



## Radox-0

Consultancy and university masters. Keeps me away from gaming too much


----------



## nathan deafkant

I'm 21 and I work underground in the mines as a diamond driller.


----------



## LiamG6

I was a mineral exploration drillers offsider in the coal fields in QLD and NSW until earlier this year, industry tanked a bit lately, how do you like underground? I was headed UG for gold before I decided to leave the drilling industry. How you finding it Nathan, WA I take it?


----------



## nathan deafkant

That's the way it is unfortunately Liam. I love underground, 9 out of 10 times I actually forget I'm underground. I just think I'm in some darkly lit office made of rocks or something. Haha.
WA isn't all too bad at the moment. Finding alot of East coast based companies are getting alot of local contracts.


----------



## LiamG6

mmm interesting, might have another crack at it in a year or so.


----------



## Zaen

Hi all o//

I'm currently working as a Helpdesk Tech for a newspaper/magazines distribuition companie. Deal with such things as repairing/configuring old and new workstations, laptops, servers, etc.. I deal with all things related to networking (not my forté TBH) all the way to a semi automatic production line maintenance and repair (my cup of tea surely).

I recently took a second study oportunitie and i am now a Electronics, computers and automatons technician (from the smallest PCB circuitry to production line automatons, passing by smart house planning and instalations). I'm a Hardware components freak mainly ^_^

May all of us OC the crap out of our hardware and never have degration or malfunction of them _o_ Hip Hip Hurra \o/


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

I'm a project manager for a video game developer working on PS4 and X1 games. I basically do what the producer tells me to do and then nag the programmers and artists until they do too. Fortunately my producer is young and worked his way up in the studio from a low position so its not difficult to do the job.


----------



## clao

I work in collections so I usually stay on the phone all day while reading bout OCing reading bout benchmarks etc.


----------



## 033Y5

hi all
i am a Repair Centre Technician
i repair ibm lto tape drives and some hp lto's


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> worker.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely Profound
Click to expand...

lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passt*
> 
> I'm a cop. I am starting a second major on the 11th (Cyber Security and Networking) because my department pays for schooling. When I'm not at work I am building / fixing computers for people, as well as doing maintenance on their vehicles. I like to keep busy.


One of the toughest jobs I can imagine. My day job is tough as it is with the stories I hear myself. I don't know if I have the guts to do the kind of work you are doing now. It would make me wish I wasn't part of humanity.


----------



## PrasadJay

I program software for a company that handles IP TV / telephony and subscription services. It feeds my addition to problem solving and hobbies


----------



## Sunny D

Engineer by day, model on the weekends, and overclocker/gamer/software developer in my free time.


----------



## Nirvananow

Hallo ~
I'm a Chemical Dependency Specialist ~ HAH, and that doesn't mean I "do" chemicals any more, well except for Java... and some nicotine. I just come here for info and to see what other's do with materials available
Nirvananow


----------



## AgentDudeface

I work for a small local Wireless Internet Service Provider. I do most of our support, from plugging in your router to figuring out port forwarding and more. I also handle about half of our consulting clients, doing computer repair and support for businesses. It doesn't pay amazingly well right now, but this year will allow me to improve that to a much better level of comfort. The benefits are better than the pay, though, and it definitely allows me to have some fun with tech.


----------



## mr one

Still working with a hi end audio products and at spare time do tattoo's


----------



## stin0

SAP HANA consultant at the world's largest IT Services company


----------



## serave

I work as an employee at an entity that collects tax from the people in my country


----------



## ssjmilos

I work as an computer technican, which includes computer diagnostics, repair and bulding, and that also includes laptops tablets and mobile phone. I mostly solve software problems but i do equally well hardware tasks.


----------



## Mrip541

I responded to this thread in 2012. I still have the same soul-sucking legal analyst job. They keep paying me, despite my best efforts to get myself fired.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I am a construction project engineer. Graduated from University of Akron in Akron, OH with a 5-year construction engineering degree in 2009. I have no wife or kids so I can get away with living in a mid range apartment comfortably whilst buying components for updating my rig on a regular basis (every 2-4 months). I'm finally happy with my gamin rig as it stands, so I might just hold off on anything new (this year) and buy a whole new setup next year


Probably gave way too much information before, but a lot has changed since 2011.

I no longer work in construction (now a Tenant Services Coordinator for a building management firm) and I got myself hitched, own a house and have a much smaller budget for PC components.


----------



## chadspencer1313

I'm a Senior Designer for a California base Interior Design Firm that specializes in hotel design. I also do the I.T., marketing and graphic design for the company, my job keeps me very busy.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Active Duty U.S. Navy


----------



## GrimboSnipesEOD

Active Duty US Army


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Active Duty U.S. Navy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimboSnipesEOD*
> 
> Active Duty US Army


Thanks for doing what you do!


----------



## willyum32

Was an infantryman in the Army, now a server at a Korean barbeque. How times change, but I enjoy my work.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I responded to this thread in 2012. I still have the same soul-sucking legal analyst job. They keep paying me, despite my best efforts to get myself fired.


what does a legal analyst do anyway?


----------



## TrueForm

I am a traffic servery/technician. On a Salary which is great. Great people and a great boss!


----------



## RB41

In the winter i work for a catering agency, traverling round the country as a chef, covering holiday leave. And in the spring and summer i tend to highly wealthy peoples gardens in my familys local area in the Cotswolds. I also have a social media site advertising my computer skills. Building around 6 to 10 custom gaming, cad and cam machines a year. Along with laptop and iphone repairs and sevicing. I intend to open a small computer shop in the next few years, and show the local computer shops in my area how it should be done. I hear so many storys of computers sent in for repair being returned missing ram, screws, lost data, and just realy shoddy work. So my work life is quite veried, just the way i like it.


----------



## surfinchina

I'm an Architect and like to OC to wring out that last bit of rendering speed. I get to save maybe 2 minutes a day


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> Nice man. I use to work for Alliedbarton as well at a petrochemical plant in South Texas. I did not enjoy working for that company at all during my time there. I don't blame you for leaving.
> 
> Luckily the company I work for pays us really well, stable hours & OT pretty often if wanted.
> 
> I also like being Armed security more as well because lets face it, in a real threat with no gun you're screwed and just going to be the first one taken out. Our company only hires police officers/ex police & military vets though, primarily ex combat. So most of us are really well trained with firearms. I'd never work unarmed securiry again after working here.


Can't believe I randomly stumbled upon this article tonight, I quit my job with Allied Barton last night. rofl. Never doing security guard role again. I am leaving in August to get my Master's degree, so that could prove to be cool.


----------



## HZCH

I'm a student/ substitute teacher, because I've discovered it's actually quite fun desperately trying to teach humanities for a bunch of special needs teenagers while desperately trying to make them find an apprenticeship in just one year


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I'm a Repair Technician for an Apple Authorised Service Provider.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> I am a traffic servery/technician. On a Salary which is great. Great people and a *great boss*!


Consider yourself lucky. Hard to find one of those these days.


----------



## ronnin426850

Programmer at CNET


----------



## xPREACHERx

As my name suggests, I'm a legit preacher... at a church. I think my title is something like "Pulpit Minister." I get paid to do what I would gladly do for free if I could.
As the "x's" in my screenname suggest... I'm also young and play waaay too many video games.


----------



## twich12

I'm 26 and a production supervisor at a flexible materials/medical device manufacturer. The pay is decent, culture is awesome, work is reasonable, and the company agreed to pay for my BSBA!! I have a wife, 1 child (and another on the way), so I don't have much free time but when i do I like to spend it creeping on here/tinkering/gaming.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Left the oil patch last august. Work for a road striping company now. Only work six months a year but make what a more than most do in a year. Still, a lot less than the oil patch, but only working half a year is a huge perk after working two weeks straight, one week off for a few years. And doing 100+hrs a week for those two weeks.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Left the oil patch last august. Work for a road striping company now. Only work six months a year but make what a more than most do in a year. Still, a lot less than the oil patch, but only working half a year is a huge perk after working two weeks straight, one week off for a few years. And doing 100+hrs a week for those two weeks.


what sort of roster are you on now? equal time? and how on earth would it pay so much, I can only assume you are working in very remote areas


----------



## 144fps

I work in an agency for sport marketing research. Basically analyzing the visibility of advertisers in tv and print media. All kinds of sports, NBA, NFL, european soccer etc.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *144fps*
> 
> european soccer


Lol someone's going to flip over that phrase!


----------



## doza

am i the only butcher here?


----------



## huzzug

If you could get some BBQ's going, no one should object


----------



## doza




----------



## damocles

Microsoft SharePoint Consultant


----------



## KingDetroit

Helpdesk


----------



## rootzreggae

UI/UX Designer and front end developer at an Android company. Pays really well, love what i do, they hired me even tho i got student loans and haven't finished university yet


----------



## Rainstar

Computer Hardware Specialist. I am like a portable Geeksquad but for companies like sysco.

Background in distributed computing/networking and I do a lot of work for certain data centers.

Contractor mostly


----------



## MuscleBound

Graphics Designer. I have my own design studio- GraphicsGods.com


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> what sort of roster are you on now? equal time? and how on earth would it pay so much, I can only assume you are working in very remote areas


Now or in the patch?


----------



## Nehabje

About to study Communication & Multimedia design, so basicly front end development and web design, that kind of stuff. Almost done with my high school exams. I pay for my parts by working at a beer shop, which is pretty cool


----------



## GamerusMaximus

Computer technician for a public entity. Do spare repair work in my off time.


----------



## DamselinDistres

Video production !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> what sort of roster are you on now? equal time? and how on earth would it pay so much, I can only assume you are working in very remote areas
> 
> 
> 
> Now or in the patch?
Click to expand...

Now, with the road striping job


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Now, with the road striping job


I most drive a multi-pack grooving truck. Pretty much just cuts a groove in the surface that we either put paint in or tape in. Some times i get sent on other jobs. When we really get rolling we will do 60-80 hour weeks. On state roads I cmake low 20s to 40 an hour. Plus another 10-15 an hour fringe pay. Non state is my base min of 20 an hour. Thankfully most of the work is state work. Lol. In about aix months it works out to be 60-80k and then you get six months or so off. Basically oil patch money for half a year. Not a bad deal as long as you can budget for the off time. Could take a job for the off season. But, meh.


----------



## yungtiger

Outpatient therapist. I've gone through several different jobs ranging from lab tech to inpatient primary care worker to assistant teacher. I've finally settled into my therapy practice.


----------



## evosamurai

Union Carpenter (TBAR Installer)


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Software developer at a company that does customer electronics prototyping


----------



## 96xj

partially retired automotive tech ( diagnostics's & driveability ) , fabricator / welder , after 30+ years my back finally gave out .


----------



## captainchair

Photo ingest at a company you all know. Just started about a month ago and really like it.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I most drive a multi-pack grooving truck. Pretty much just cuts a groove in the surface that we either put paint in or tape in. Some times i get sent on other jobs. When we really get rolling we will do 60-80 hour weeks. On state roads I cmake low 20s to 40 an hour. Plus another 10-15 an hour fringe pay. Non state is my base min of 20 an hour. Thankfully most of the work is state work. Lol. In about aix months it works out to be 60-80k and then you get six months or so off. Basically oil patch money for half a year. Not a bad deal as long as you can budget for the off time. Could take a job for the off season. But, meh.


Wow that is quite good, I'm not sure if you were working with operator companies or service companies in the oil patch but in my country in the oil patch as long as you are not working for an american owned service company (which is either 8weeks on and 2 weeks off or always on call) you normally get a 3 week on 3 week off roster or something else close to equal time


----------



## Im Batman

I work building enforcement for the government.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Wow that is quite good, I'm not sure if you were working with operator companies or service companies in the oil patch but in my country in the oil patch as long as you are not working for an american owned service company (which is either 8weeks on and 2 weeks off or always on call) you normally get a 3 week on 3 week off roster or something else close to equal time


I worked in North Dakota and then Texas. the whole time I did wireline. ND was a little bit of everything. Plug set/pull, logging, pipe recovery, perforating, horizontal plug and perf for frac. In TX it was all plug and perf frac work for that company. I did two weeks on, one off for both companies. In TX you pretty much would show up and go right out to replace someone. You stayed out and just moved to the next pad with frac. In ND it was pretty much a day by day thing unless on a frac job. But, for the rest you either found out the day before or got a call in the middle of the night. More than a few times I went out for a job, got back 18-20 hours later and then got called back to the shop an hour or two after clocking out. Hell, one time I just took a nap in the break room at the shop. I was texted the night before while on another job to be at the shop at 5am for the next one. We got to the shop at 4am. Took a nap and the engineer woke me up to head out. Never even took my overalls off. lol


----------



## elamelo

Non-traditional Mechanical Engineering student. 85% done with B.S.M.E. yet I have a healthy year left. Trying to CO-OP in the fall semester.


----------



## alltheGHz

Carnival barker in Pike Place Market


----------



## Triggah

Train engine driver. Basicly take care and handle all responsiblites of driving the train and making sure to take the prober security procautions of handling up to 835 meters and 2500 tons trains. 35 hours a week, at all hours of the day. Alot of freetime in this job. I like it.


----------



## Majentrix

Plumber. Dirty work, but it pays better than you'd think.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96xj*
> 
> partially retired automotive tech ( diagnostics's & driveability ) , fabricator / welder , after 30+ years my back finally gave out .


I really could use someone with your know how right now with my merc lol


----------



## TrueForm

Traffic Technician. 3 months in. Boss is an awesome guy.


----------



## WilliamHU

I'm working at Verizon currently. I'm going to college at the moment. Having issues deciding on my path tho. lol


----------



## ctepp

Finance PhD student


----------



## mr one

Still sitting in HiFi industry, playing with new toys and on spare time building tattoo machines and also doing some small tattoos. Got practically no spare time even for a personal life


----------



## hristanov

Software developer at SAP


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hristanov*
> 
> Software developer at SAP


Pay any good?


----------



## hristanov

Better than good, but that's normal for a developer here in Bulgaria. At least for now...


----------



## Stizuner

I work in mining. Used to be a sys admin at a large law firm... love the change. (and sunlight)


----------



## Valor958

I am no longer with Time Warner Cable (Spectrum), and have just moved to CDK Global in networking. Will be doing Cisco networking for the thousands of car dealerships serviced by CDK. Basically, walk into any car dealership in North America, theres an 8/10 chance its using CDK products for almost all facets of their service. Still in training, but loving it so far. Pay is about 55% better than what I was making too.


----------



## OneDeath

Currently working for a large bank as a Server Application Analyst.


----------



## We Gone

Retired = Living the dream!


----------



## huzzug

Don't you get bored ?


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Don't you get bored ?


Never I have time now to do all the things I always wanted to do but was to busy working.


----------



## m98custom1212

Things changed I own a cnc machine shop.

Make little of everything now and will getting my manufacturer firearm license sometime in the future


----------



## hermitmaster

Just switched jobs about two months ago, now I'm a senior java engineer at a local tech firm.


----------



## tc197

Hi ,

I live in Greece and work ( Which is rare now because of the damn economic crisis we have ... ) as a pc / net / user administrator in public sector and as user also there

because of the lack of personnel ... Anyway thats what I do .... Cheers guys !!! ... You have a terrific site ... A hardware heaven info


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tc197*
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> I live in Greece and work ( Which is rare now because of the damn economic crisis we have ... ) as a pc / net / user administrator in public sector and as user also there
> 
> because of the lack of personnel ... Anyway thats what I do .... Cheers guys !!! ... You have a terrific site ... A hardware heaven info


Γεια!

Nice !

As for myself

I am a game developer in a company here in Athens.

Also, I am teaching in SAE Athens


----------



## frostbite

I got a new job with better hours and family time

Im a cad operator in a local surveying company


----------



## Nightfallx

I'm in the process of looking for a new job







, I really want one that has tuition assistance







.


----------



## SystemTech

I run my own company and basically sell myself and my friends who contract for me from time to time








Currently half way through a contract as a SQL/Oracle Developer for a big energy company, and will possibly get another 6 months after this one expires in Feb.
Also doing a software upgrade for an application the Canadian Navy uses. Very cool stuff


----------



## rediornot

USAF Msgt retired. 23 years jet engine mechanic. taught cpr/1st aid for red cross and emt/paramedic on the side for city college of Chicago. 20 years industrial maintenance keeping equipment running in engineered lumber plant for 12 years and keeping a food oil refinery and pack line running for almost 7 years. electrician,mechanic,hydraulics,welding,brazing,soldering,pnuematecs. we had to do it all. never stop learning!


----------



## GuardianOne

Been in the IT Field for over 13 years. Currently a Systems Dev down here in Zambia.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuardianOne*
> 
> Been in the IT Field for over 13 years. Currently a Systems Dev down here in Zambia.


What brought you there?


----------



## BIGJOEJGDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak*
> 
> Mentally ill, getting money for doing nothing


Me too!..Worst job ever!!!


----------



## Special_K

I run a machine the size of a freight train making 5.56 bullets for the government. My hobbies now are my 3d printer and my cnc router. I have designed and built 3 cnc routers now.


----------



## robster84

CNC miller and turner. Making performance camshafts and timing sprockets/pulleys amongst other stuff


----------



## legoman786

I might be making a lateral move into something a little more related to infosec. I'll know more as time progresses.


----------



## Cloudforever

glad to see a fellow Kentuckian! welcome! NKY working for Dell Inc at a data center.


----------



## NKrader

I build custom workstations and servers for Puget Systems


----------



## KyadCK

Been T2/3 (2.5?) field support for a hospital for a while now, specifically employed by a rather large computer corp I'm sure you all know of. Completely ruins you for any normal FS position;


I walk 2+ miles a day due to the size of the campus building just to get to the users scattered all around, anything else will be so small I'll go insane.
HIPPA and hospital policy life in general makes you paranoid as hell. I already look at other places and my first thought is "What? You don't FDE? How do you protect your data? ...You do *WHAT* with your old HDDs?!? "
Not being responsible for any user data because they've been told since day one to use network drives to keep liability away from FS for dead HDDs _as policy_. <3
Next day repair parts, and I can submit for them without ever talking to another human. <3
People do not seem to like FS as a job much, but honestly I love it. I'm more of a server guy at heart, but nothing I deal with is hard enough to put serious stress on me, so no anxiety. There's still enough to provide mental work out once in a while, usually by playing the "Exactly how far can I cheat and break the system to fix this stupidly weird issue while still technically adhering to policy" game. It helps immensely that the staff/users are nice, simply getting genuinely thanked every day or helping people that actually perk up and seem excited to see you goes a long way.


----------



## vix

I am:

1. Retired US Navy Intelligence officer, (21 years)
2. Retired Pediatric Surgeon (20 years of practice at Children's Hospital)

I have Parkinson's and suffered a major heart attack last year, so I generally take life easy now, hopping between my homes in Honolulu, Orlando, DC, Denver and Seattle, and spending a couple of months per year on cruises, etc. (You know... the "hard" life)


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I sell horses to small African children


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I sell horses to small African children


Where do they get the money?


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vix*
> 
> I am:
> 
> 1. *Retired US Navy Intelligence officer, (21 years)*
> 2. *Retired Pediatric Surgeon (20 years of practice at Children's Hospital)*
> 
> I have Parkinson's and suffered a major heart attack last year, so I generally take life easy now, hopping between my homes in Honolulu, Orlando, DC, Denver and Seattle, and spending a couple of months per year on cruises, etc. (You know... the "hard" life)


:bow: and thank you for your services in both practices.... defending our freedom and saving our children.

hope you do get to enjoy life and enjoy it yourself...


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Where do they get the money?


I dont know.

Edit: They pay me in white rocks.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I dont know.
> 
> Edit: They pay me in white rocks.


Green rectangle slices of tree are usually more desirable. Honestly I'm actually really curious as to what you do. Is it charity work?


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Green rectangle slices of tree are usually more desirable. Honestly I'm actually really curious as to what you do. Is it charity work?


Naw. I actually work at Fry's and help at my dads computer shop.


----------



## DwGrim

Had a year and a half of schooling to work on cars/semi trucks to realize i like it more as a hobby rather than a job. Now I'm a Maintenance Technician at a factory and i absolutely love it. For only being 21 i have so much experience in such a broad field, and i didn't realize how much the stuff i would learn on the job would transfer to other things. Like modding, i came into this thinking it was going to be a steep climb to learning all the ins and outs, but i already knew a lot from modding cars, welding/fabrication and electrical diagnosis at work. Having experience in hydraulic systems in an industrial setting really helped when i was trying to learn about water cooling. (this is also my first post on ANY forum ever so if its wrong let know)


----------



## burticus

Datacenter engineer. 50% physical labor and fiber/ethernet cable runs. 50% planning, documenting, and admin the UCS, ESXi, and SAN gear. I enjoy it, but in my mid-40's my back doesn't enjoy the heavy lifting and bending over as much anymore. In the future I'd like to focus more on the SAN and UCS aspects so someday I can pass the heavy lifting off to younger guys.

Pros : Pays well and the hours are good. I did a decade+ of windows server support and I don't miss that at all. But you have to start somewhere.

Cons : every family member think's I'm their PC helpdesk support, which I haven't actually done since the 90's. I try to get them to buy apple products... which I then refuse to support.


----------



## DStruct

Fitness Instructor


----------



## Gorhell

Reports Developer in a multi-national company


----------



## Gorhell

Reports Developer in a multi-national company


----------



## hammerhead300

I currently work for the corporate IT command center for a large bank chain. I put in long days, but the work isn't bad and pay is decent, so I can't complain too much. We do a lot of network troubleshooting, so I'm looking into channeling that toward getting Cisco certified and moving into network engineering.


----------



## ddog

Right on Brother hhahha . lmao nice
i have made 5$ on my pc.
Operating System
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 45 °C
Kentsfield 65nm Technology
RAM
6.00GB Dual-Channel DDR2 (5-5-5-13)
Motherboard
Intel Corporation OEMD975XBGG1 (LGA 775) 36 °C
Graphics
HP 2159 ([email protected])
2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti (MSI) 32 °C
Storage
465GB Hitachi HDS721050CLA660 ATA Device (SATA) 25 °C
14GB PNY USB 2.0 FD USB Device (USB)
Optical Drives
No optical disk drives detected
Audio

its a oldy but goody . Warface is where i currently reside and i run around 90 -120 fps
NVIDIA High Definition Audio


----------



## 96accord

Desktop Tech.


----------



## nramotar23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> Desktop Tech.


Do you ever save silly tickets/conversations?

When i was a Desktop Tech we used to do that, fun times!


----------



## Nightfallx

I currently work in an SOC







.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Work as a chemical process engineer for polyurethanes


----------



## pangallosr

Contracted M1 Series Tank Mechanic, currently working in South Korea.
As a hobby, building watercooled systems for other guys on the team. 4 of them this year so far.


----------



## jkmorri90

Currently a CNC mill operator. Working with aluminum exclusively. Make custom connecting rods for race applications. Amazed by what can happen despite explicit instructions given to a computer...


----------



## DOOOLY

I am a foreman in a material insulated cable plant. Its hard work but pay is great and i get tons of overtime.


----------



## thunderlips

I work for Metro rail in Melbourne.

Before that it was Connex. Before that it was Hillside Trains, before that it was The Met.

I've been there since I left school in 1987 and it's the only job I've ever had.

A lot has changed since 1987.

Like Sundays when no shops were open and the trains were only 3 cars long and they would run every 40 minutes.

Railway Police (Railway Investigation Officers) that young punks were actually scared of because half of them had criminal records themselves









Jeff Kennet came along and got rid of all that.


----------



## oblivious

Yard driver (Yard dog) at a Wal Mart Distribution Center but i'm also a full time student and just finished my associates and starting on my bachelors in the spring so hopefully i'll be moving on up in the world.


----------



## Destrto

I'm a Help Desk Technician for a local Cable and Internet Service Provider here in North East Arkansas. Earned my Associates in CNT (Computer Networking Technology) in 2014. And through the help of my current employer, gained my A+ Certification in May.


----------



## loader963

Equipment operator aka ditch digger. Love the work til winter rolls around.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivious*
> 
> Yard driver (Yard dog) at a Wal Mart Distribution Center but i'm also a full time student and just finished my associates and starting on my bachelors in the spring so hopefully i'll be moving on up in the world.


Hope you are going to school for something worth the money. I ditched that when I realized I can make more money doing the jobs people have no respect for. I work half a year and make 50-60K, sometimes more. Was clearing well over 100K in the oil patch before my current job. But worked year round. My wife has a degree, a pile of dept to get it. Only recently started making over $50K a year working year round.

There is nothing wrong with going to school to better yourself. I just think people have been brainwashed into thinking it's the only way to make a good living. It's just not true. Most skilled workers coming out of trade school make more than the average collage grad. And less dept. Same for truck drivers. The minimum pay for the person holding a stop/slow sign in a construction zone is $18hr here in MN. I do road striping/marking. We make $20-50hr depending on the job and the location in the state. Aside from the CDL you don't need anything else beside on job training. Work half a year. And for about three months of that you work 70-80 hours. The other three are around 50-60 hour weeks. And if you want to you can work other jobs during winter lay-off.


----------



## BluLSU24

Manager at Lowe's for 10 years


----------



## seckzee

Graduated medical school this year. I am finally a physician and now a first year resident.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seckzee*
> 
> Graduated medical school this year. I am finally a physician and now a first year resident.


Congrats on a great accomplishment


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I'm a navigator (combat systems officer in the new lingo) in the Air National Guard and I'm going back to get my Master's in Applied Statistics right now. Good times!


Update! Still a Navigator in the Air National Guard, but now my day job is as a Statistical Programmer for the Veteran's Affairs Cooperative Studies Program. We help investigators plan, manage, and analyze large multi-center medical studies regarding Veteran health issues.


----------



## _Killswitch_

I repair Hydraulic cylinders, machine work, and welding..family owned business


----------



## Nautilus

Working for a multirole company. That is a video production house, a YouTube network and a consulting agency for social media related ad campaigns.

As a Senior video editor.


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I'm a Help Desk Technician for a local Cable and Internet Service Provider here in North East Arkansas. Earned my Associates in CNT (Computer Networking Technology) in 2014. And through the help of my current employer, gained my A+ Certification in May.


Ritter?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> Ritter?


Yes..

If you're a customer, don't hate me, I just work there. Lol


----------



## Semitangible

I do 3D product design in an engineering department, for a company that makes switchgear, reclosers and smart grid controls (for the power grid).

It pays very well, and it's super technical (for a job where an AAS is enough and doesn't require a Bachelor's), but it has absolutely nothing to do with building computers.


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Yes..
> 
> If you're a customer, don't hate me, I just work there. Lol


my grand parents have internet from them. it's kind of slow lol.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I work for a marketing/ad agency, no need for crazy system horsepower except for gaming, which is sparingly done anymore.

Looking to build a new rig this year or next depending on time and what is out there. Still running the rig in my signature very strongly at 1080p.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> my grand parents have internet from them. it's kind of slow lol.


Is anything in NE (or any other part) Arkansas not slow?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Lots of people with really cool jobs here!

And now I hope that I am one of those people! Trained as a biomedical scientist at university, however there were no vacancies in the local area and so now I am a Microbiologist (well technically bacteriologist).

I test water for indicator organisms which suggest faecal pollution, and then any areas with high levels of pollution are tested by real time PCR to see where the organisms originate from.

Pay isn't amazing, but it is a very fun fulfilling job and I really enjoy it!

So end message is: kids work hard at school!


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Lots of people with really cool jobs here!
> 
> And now I hope that I am one of those people! Trained as a biomedical scientist at university, however there were no vacancies in the local area and so now I am a Microbiologist (well technically bacteriologist).
> 
> I test water for indicator organisms which suggest faecal pollution, and then any areas with high levels of pollution are tested by real time PCR to see where the organisms originate from.
> 
> Pay isn't amazing, but it is a very fun fulfilling job and I really enjoy it!
> 
> So end message is: kids work hard at school!


Hodge Podge boiling pot... is it any wonder that with all the talent and various skills that there is such an ever expanding community of case modders and overclockers.
We overcome nearly every obstacle that the tech industry tosses in our way to see the future. Insatiable is our appetite..........................


----------



## KSIMP88

I became a Manager at Walmart recently. Yay


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I *test water for indicator organisms which suggest faecal pollution*, and *then any areas with high levels of pollution are tested* by real time PCR to see where the organisms originate from.


Wut ? Are you telling me my Aqua contains fecal matter ?









What amount of it is "OK" for consumption though ?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> Hodge Podge boiling pot... is it any wonder that with all the talent and various skills that there is such an ever expanding community of case modders and overclockers.
> We overcome nearly every obstacle that the tech industry tosses in our way to see the future. Insatiable is our appetite..........................


I dont get what you mean?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Wut ? Are you telling me my Aqua contains fecal matter ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What amount of it is "OK" for consumption though ?


Potable waters (drinking water) should contain almost no harmful bacteria and maybe 1 or 2 colony forming units (1 or 2 bacteria that form a visible colony on agar) of indicator organisms such as harmless E.coli or Faecal streptococci.

Bathing water such as rivers (and to a lesser extent the sea due to its saltiness) will contain a lot more bacteria and this is what most of our samples are. We test bathing water due to EU (and now UK) law and then each bathing spot is given a rating based on our findings and other stuff such as litter pollution ect

Back to drinking water, we sometimes test hospital water for opportunistic pathogens such as Pseudomonas aeroginosa.

Basically dont worry!


----------



## FinalForm7

I work at TMMK (Toyota Motor Manufacturing Kentucky). I'm in Lexus Paint. Makes really good money and the insurance is killer. Hoping to move my way up.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Working for a reputable CRM company in Estonia. Engineering Section. I manage client databases and my position revolves around SQL.


----------



## Justiceinacan

High school soph who builds HTPC's for locals on craigslist as I'm too young to get a real job


----------



## rexolaboy

I am currently a Principle Ballet Dancer in a reputable Ballet company in the USA. I make enough money for my hobbies and help my wife pay her student loans. Been working my way up since 2007. Principle is the top position in a ballet company.


----------



## KUbeastmode

Communication Engineering Manager in a top rail transportation firm. I have been at this company 4 years and am 28 now.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> my grand parents have internet from them. it's kind of slow lol.


Depending on their area, it might be all they have available to them. Some of our service areas are DSL only.


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Depending on their area, it might be all they have available to them. Some of our service areas are DSL only.


Little town outside of Jonesboro







.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> Little town outside of Jonesboro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If it's a rural town, or one of the smaller county roads outside of Jonesboro, then it's more than likely DSL.


----------



## luisxd

Actually studying Computer Engineering. I work as a computer technician but only for family and friends (i actually hate repairing computers, but money is money







) and also as graphic designer selling logos, advertising, etc for local business


----------



## Trestles126

been here awhile

live in southern california 31 years old been in the operating engineers since 18. Always worked in the crane rental side of it. Ive been at Bragg Crane for 8 years now. Was on our 550ton grove for 6 of those years. Now I am floating around running Crawlers and filling in for my old operator when hes on vacation on the 550ton. Currently been moving our 600ton leibherr and 750ton around the wind farms in mojave. Going back tomorrow to move the 600 again. Been a great career thus far have made countless of lifelong friends take huge pride in our quality of work and its let me provide for me and my wife with comfort. Work hard and alot of hours but its rewarding. 13 years down and 30 to go!


----------



## So1aris

Data recovery engineer, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Deadite

I'm a commercial mechanical contractor. Install plumbing and HVAC systems for schools, hospitals, etc.


----------



## Mega Man

I do hvac service (commercial only if I have a choice) NO INSTALLS I Hate them

I have been on the roof of some of the (and the tallest) tallest buildings in Denver. Bomb manufacturing companies, a major pc OS place (due to Nda I can not say more), I also have clearances to enter some other non talkable areas, although some tones I can get a cool pic.

Fun fact: my company had to replace (iirc) 36 rooftop picks (not me) and the mall was to big for a crane.... had to use a helicopter.

I heard the wind from the blades was over 75mph and was blowing people up to and past 30ft (if you are familiar with roofing it was the white roof, and the roof had snow and ice in it, normally my company wouldn't of continued, but do you know how hard it is for a permit and to get the helicopter? )

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://vimeo.com/193799630&ved=0ahUKEwi8vd_c9qfRAhUH9WMKHSThCeoQwqsBCB8wAA&usg=AFQjCNG4YW96UDP_5yEqMlLjkIp9cCK6Ig

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DPAAQkMAPxkY&ved=0ahUKEwi8vd_c9qfRAhUH9WMKHSThCeoQwqsBCCIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNFOi6SlTmRkZONLjZNl25_sE-mGGQ

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DWWiz08iMuDA&ved=0ahUKEwi8vd_c9qfRAhUH9WMKHSThCeoQwqsBCCUwAg&usg=AFQjCNE3BzcnvZCR67AGOHGYnsEcSkJMvQ

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DPJrRV2qKO6k&ved=0ahUKEwi8vd_c9qfRAhUH9WMKHSThCeoQwqsBCCgwAw&usg=AFQjCNFxcFycbQr9UtCGyjNTQumhcbHIPw


----------



## RicciardiVFX

Hey all! I'm a designer and VFX artist working at a company called MPC, but ideally I will just build custom computer builds for people that's the dream!!

Great forum, glad to finally be a part of it!


----------



## Racedriver25

Building racing engines mainly, rebuilding transmissions when time allows.


----------



## Mega Man

D:


----------



## BulletSponge

I just got a job with my city recently. 3x what I was making before with health, vision, dental, life insurance better than any available on the open market currently. New build incoming!


----------



## vertical2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I just got a job with my city recently. 3x what I was making before with health, vision, dental, life insurance better than any available on the open market currently. New build incoming!


Congrats!
Hope your boss and coworkers are good. That makes a big difference from my experience.


----------



## PitBullCH

Hi All,

I'm a Banking IT Support Manager at one of the big Swiss Banks.


----------



## Tom B

It depends on who you ask. HR calls me an "IT Ambulatory System Engineer". The only part of that they got right was IT.

I'm a report developer / data analyst.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> It depends on who you ask. HR calls me an "IT Ambulatory System Engineer". The only part of that they got right was IT.
> 
> I'm a report developer / data analyst.


Ambulatory just means you are mobile


----------



## Swiper

I am a senior R&D project manager for a pharma/biotech company.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiper*
> 
> I am a senior R&D project manager for a pharma/biotech company.


Sounds like a dream job!


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Ambulatory just means you are mobile


I work for a health system. Ambulatory means I primarily work in the clinics instead of the hospital.


----------



## Swiper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Sounds like a dream job!


Yeah...I don't hate my job


----------



## lexer

I was moved to another sector now i do RMA on a computer retail store. I have a lot of hardware to play and my boss is far from my office







.


----------



## Dry Bonez

i read all these good jobs and im just a warehouse worker for a retail store!







, residing in the orlando,fl area, if anyone has some hookups for a job,let me know plz


----------



## apw63

I am a health physics technician.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apw63*
> 
> I am a health physics technician.


You work at Hanford then or PNL?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> i read all these good jobs and im just a warehouse worker for a retail store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , residing in the orlando,fl area, if anyone has some hookups for a job,let me know plz


Almost any job beats no job. I worked in warehousing for 30 of the 32 years I was with the company I now receive my pension and medical insurance from. I enjoyed the work itself; the office politics and managerial stupidity, not so much (it was like working in a Dilbert comic).


----------



## apw63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> You work at Hanford then or PNL?


I work at Hanford. I've been there almost 30 yrs. Are you in the game?


----------



## Bearded Gamer

I'm a lazy incompetent security guard.


----------



## huzzug

I wouldn't use those adject's to describe what you do


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apw63*
> 
> I work at Hanford. I've been there almost 30 yrs. Are you in the game?


Wow, 30 years. I can only imagine what all is stored between your ears.

I am on the medical side of things. Working to finish my Master's in Nuclear Engineering: Radiation Protection Engineering. I will start my Ph.D in Medical Physics next spring hopefully. I have worked in Radiology 12 years and have found an enjoyment and of the Nuc-E side of things.


----------



## Megaman_90

IT Tech for a public school system, before that I did laptop repair for an online electronics reseller.


----------



## Terrere

Information Systems Technician for a tow boat transport company. Worked at a refinery for a bit as well.


----------



## apw63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Wow, 30 years. I can only imagine what all is stored between your ears.
> 
> I am on the medical side of things. Working to finish my Master's in Nuclear Engineering: Radiation Protection Engineering. I will start my Ph.D in Medical Physics next spring hopefully. I have worked in Radiology 12 years and have found an enjoyment and of the Nuc-E side of things.


I do have more than a few interesting stories.

Very nice you are a little more dedicated than I am.







I hope to retire in 7 to 9 years. Kids all raised and married off. Hanford has be good to me. I cannot say the same for some of my peers and fellow employees.


----------



## rediornot

awesome, worked in industrial maintenance at Archer Daniels Midland, food oil division in Georgia and we used some pretty big cranes to move things around, but nothing that big.







sorry was talking about the big cranes on page 576 but the quote did not work.


----------



## RoktosOFF

Im starting my aluminum proyect. Im doing now the Doors, Windows, and other things to public constructions. I have two contracts and selling too to private constructions like houses and departaments


----------



## vertical2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoktosOFF*
> 
> Im starting my aluminum proyect. Im doing now the Doors, Windows, and other things to public constructions. I have two contracts and selling too to private constructions like houses and departaments


Hey, I see this was your 1st post.
So, welcome to OCN!


----------



## aznsniper911

-_____- Everyone seems to have a fun job here! Thinking of moving out of my field but I work as a Real Estate Agent/Developer in San Francisco.


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> -_____- Everyone seems to have a fun job here! Thinking of moving out of my field but I work as a Real Estate Agent/Developer in San Francisco.


They say if you find a job you enjoy you never have to work a day in your life. I say there are still those days in which that is not true.


----------



## MaxWaves

Server admin / sys admin / IT consulting etc etc.


----------



## RoktosOFF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vertical2*
> 
> Hey, I see this was your 1st post.
> So, welcome to OCN!


Thx man for the welcome! and yes i joined yesterday, too much interesing info and well... i joined, i have a lot to share


----------



## drBlahMan

Architect / Project Manager


----------



## DramaLlama

Graphic designer. The search for minimal and aesthetically pleasing cases goes on.


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DramaLlama*
> 
> Graphic designer. The search for minimal and aesthetically pleasing cases goes on.


As an architect and big fan of mid-century modern architecture (the Sarasota school in specific) I can relate!


----------



## DramaLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> As an architect and big fan of mid-century modern architecture (the Sarasota school in specific) I can relate!


There are dozens of us! DOZENS!!!


----------



## HZCH

Still a substitute teacher, working at 80 percent ; still trying to finish my second master of arts in history, so I can get the right to apply to a teachers' school ; still trying to figure out how the hell I'm supposed to tell my parents they're gonna be grandparents in 8 months ?


----------



## HoneyBadgerUK

I'm a senior sys admin


----------



## ginty87

Field Applications Engineer for a Satellite Internet network on airplanes.

I touch a little bit of everything RF engineering, Systems Admin, Network Admin.


----------



## iamjanco

I cut cheese as a product tester for Beano...

Joking, of course. Consultant since 2006. Before that information architect/technical writer (tech), RF/Digital integration (hardware and software), 20 years USAF avionics. Today it's mostly sysadmin and web development as I near the golden age of me.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Still a substitute teacher, working at 80 percent ; still trying to finish my second master of arts in history, so I can get the right to apply to a teachers' school ; still trying to figure out how the hell I'm supposed to tell my parents they're gonna be grandparents in 8 months ?


Novelty card


----------



## Snoopy70

Retired analytical chemist


----------



## Campagnolo

Customer Experience for a great company.


----------



## NeeqOne

I am a Quantitative Analyst. I build software for Risk and Asset Management in the financial industry. I act as TA on Thursdays for my manager who lectures at John Hopkins business school. This is the third time of being a TA. I might end up as a lecturer one of these days.


----------



## CompletelyLost

I am (for the next couple of weeks, anyways) a CH-47F Flight Engineer in the Army. Soon to be a dirty, used up DOD contractor. All while working on my BSN.


----------



## B0G3N

Hi all!

I am doing a PhD in Mechanical Engineering, focusing on product development and design of physical and mechatronics products.


----------



## CompletelyLost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B0G3N*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I am doing a PhD in Mechanical Engineering, focusing on product development and design of physical and mechatronics products.


That's awesome. Two of my best friends are in the field. One does tobotics work for the auto industry and the other does auto part development. I never really understand what they're saying.


----------



## B0G3N

Thanks!

Just make them explain twice! To generalize, engineers tend to over-complicate stuff when explaining to others..









I am fortunate enough to have access to machining equipment and tools from work, which is very helpful during more complicated hobby projects


----------



## vertical2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CompletelyLost*
> 
> That's awesome. Two of my best friends are in the field. One does tobotics work for the auto industry and the other does auto part development. I never really understand what they're saying.


Lol yeah hardware and even software engineers can be like that.

My nephew is an electrical engineer, so I gave him a T-shirt that said:
Engineer - Solving problems you didn't know you had in ways you can't understand.


----------



## madweazl

Cyber analyst for the man.


----------



## Coba

MSP for SMB's


----------



## nramotar23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> MSP for SMB's


oh cool, im a ABC for XYZ, its pays well


----------



## rediornot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> I cut cheese as a product tester for Beano...
> 
> Joking, of course. Consultant since 2006. Before that information architect/technical writer (tech), RF/Digital integration (hardware and software), 20 years USAF avionics. Today it's mostly sysadmin and web development as I near the golden age of me.












i was air force jet engine mechanic shop/flight line and they made me a crew chief under rivet work force in 1988. thank you for serving.


----------



## rediornot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CompletelyLost*
> 
> I am (for the next couple of weeks, anyways) a CH-47F Flight Engineer in the Army. Soon to be a dirty, used up DOD contractor. All while working on my BSN.


thank you for serving and hope you reach your goal soon.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rediornot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was air force jet engine mechanic shop/flight line and they made me a crew chief under rivet work force in 1988. thank you for serving.


Chuckle... I was introduced to the world of crew chiefing upon my arrival at RAF Bentwaters. Hated it at first, of course, but then I learned to love it so much I went on from there to spend four years at GAF Noervenich (near Cologne) and then another four at GAF Leipheim (between Augsburg and Ulm). Both were FOLs of Bentwaters, and I suspect my fluency in Deutsch also helped secure the assignments.

Those were the days in USAFE, back when it could be a matter of both who you knew AND being in the right place at the right time.

Thank-you for serving as well .


----------



## ginty87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rediornot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was air force jet engine mechanic shop/flight line and they made me a crew chief under rivet work force in 1988. thank you for serving.


I support high throughout satcom networks for mil aircraft. Thank you both for serving.


----------



## ValhallaReject

I work in the semiconductor industry. Most days, I'm shooting lasers at chips. I probably can't go into too much more detail unless you have signed the NDA!


----------



## pete424

I'm a retired Realtor now doing real estate photography full time.


----------



## ericeod

I've consistently worked directly with veterans and military the past few years. I went from managing the Wounded Warrior Project here in Alaska, to now working as Military Liaison at an in-patient hospital for PTSD and Substance abuse. My hospital strictly serves military and veterans.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I've consistently worked directly with veterans and military the past few years. I went from managing the Wounded Warrior Project here in Alaska, to now working as Military Liaison at an in-patient hospital for PTSD and Substance abuse. My hospital strictly serves military and veterans.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I have actually had a couple of career changes since I think I last posted in this thread.

I am currently a Database Administrator for a company that sells software/service to car dealerships.


----------



## Blaze051806

MIG/TIG welder, Steal, Stainless, Aluminum


----------



## ChristianFAH

IT guy/manager in BigPharma playing with SAP mainly (Logistics, Finance, Reporting, earlier years also programming ABAP)


----------



## sakae48

currently an audio engineer in training, audio system engineer, audio equipment engineer, and audio equipment maker (in very small market. not a big one)


----------



## dinsdalezelaya

Network Administrator


----------



## Mega Man

Ew- I'm sorry


----------



## rediornot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I've consistently worked directly with veterans and military the past few years. I went from managing the Wounded Warrior Project here in Alaska, to now working as Military Liaison at an in-patient hospital for PTSD and Substance abuse. My hospital strictly serves military and veterans.


i am in south georgia and have to go to lake city florida but, thank you for helping us veterans.


----------



## mouacyk

A survey would probably serve this thread better.


----------



## Mega Man

imo more fun to read it when not one liners


----------



## TheDude100

I am a avionic technician on the F-22, just moved to Edwards from Tyndall AFB. I love my job, it puts two of my favorite things together, aircraft and computers. I am also a student pilot I currently have 32 hours under my belt. I am also going to Embry Riddle getting my BS in Aeronautics. I am a PC gamer building my own PCs when I have time. Oh and I am an RC pilot as well flying in my spare spare time. Really wanting to get back into it but all of my hobbies are expensive.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude100*
> 
> I am a avionic technician on the F-22, just moved to Edwards from Tyndall AFB. I love my job, it puts two of my favorite things together, aircraft and computers. I am also a student pilot I currently have 32 hours under my belt. I am also going to Embry Riddle getting my BS in Aeronautics. I am a PC gamer building my own PCs when I have time. Oh and I am an RC pilot as well flying in my spare spare time. Really wanting to get back into it but all of my hobbies are expensive.


Very impressive.

I have been a security guard for 6 years making 10 an hr, lol at least you are going places man, you will have loads of money in due time, just be patient. Those are some $$$$ fields you are pursuing.


----------



## choLOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Student at University of Santo Tomas. Taking up Chemical Engineering.


I'm about to graduate this June. I didn't expect chemical engineering to be so useful in computers, and vice versa. I learned a lot about gas and liquid flow, thermals and heat transfer, corrosion, materials, manufacturing and chemicals.







I told myself computers would be my escape from the stressful world of chem engineering, I really didn't expect such similarities. lol.


----------



## PhilWrir

Equipment and Logistics manager for the company that runs ticketing and access control for Coachella, Stagecoach and a bunch of other music festivals around the country.
Im going to be super busy traveling off and on until November.


----------



## Purepechaflyer

CNC programmer for the last 15 years.

Awesome Job, learning never ends.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude100*
> 
> I am a avionic technician on the F-22, just moved to Edwards from Tyndall AFB. I love my job, it puts two of my favorite things together, aircraft and computers. I am also a student pilot I currently have 32 hours under my belt. I am also going to Embry Riddle getting my BS in Aeronautics. I am a PC gamer building my own PCs when I have time. Oh and I am an RC pilot as well flying in my spare spare time. Really wanting to get back into it but all of my hobbies are expensive.


I was just on Tyndall AFB about a week ago to watch the air show, it was awesome those guys can fly. Awesome Career you have.


----------



## ddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ew- I'm sorry


Why nothing wrong that job be happy you got one buddy it's funny I posted this before I realized exactly what I wanted to do in the PC industry and I guess a lot of people have or do get their start this way then 41 and just picked up FPS gaming never really had been on the computer before three years later I posted this thread just wondering how you guys were able to have such Cool Jobs that enable you to spend the time that y'all do on these computers overclocking and such this is before I had the itch the overclock itch.
Well here it is 4 months later five months later and 6 gaming rig builds latter and I get it now. Just received the kaby 7700k CPU thermaltake P3 chassis ASRock H270 pro4 Mobo corsairs dominator Ram ddr4 2400 megahertz 16 gigabytes corsairs Force M2 hundred and twenty gigabyte SSD PNY 240 gigabyte solid state driver Corsair 650 watt power supply corsairs h101 CPU Cooler I still got to buy #2 1060gtx armor 3 gb gpu's clear tubing for the CPU liquid cooler and I think that's about it besides that Platinum Series Dominator fan that goes over for sticks of corsairs Dominator Platinum when I posted this I was on the Intel Core 2 Q 6600 with 8 gigabytes of RAM and MSI560gtx ti II twin frozer 2g/Dr5 OC.


----------



## ddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rediornot*
> 
> i am in south georgia and have to go to lake city florida but, thank you for helping us veterans.


right my father was 82nd Airborne hundred and first airborne jungle specialist weapons specialist point specialist hand to hand combat specialist Green Beret in the army for 8 years in Vietnam for years was a sergeant


----------



## ddog

Holy s*** this thread has blew up this is from like 6 months ago that's good though well I have found a way to halfway make a living and enjoy doing what I'm doing with a very small gaming rig business building and selling and occasional PC repair job or maybe someone needs an operating system and I haven't done too bad considering I've only been messing with computers for three-and-a-half to four years I'm not the smartest out there that's for sure but my pretty quick learner and I've managed to work my way up from $100 build to about $4,500 worth of PC Building Materials from $100 ddr2 computer in about eight to ten weeks. after this next thermaltake chassis P3 build I want to try to do a gaming PC in a custom built desk with a glass top


----------



## Mckayman

I've been a design engineer, I design hvac, electrical, and plumbing installations in commercial building, last project I worked on was upgrading and expanding Amazon cold storage facilities in their warehouse distribution centers. Typically architects draw up a plan and I make it function, while having to meet code requirements and keeping the customer best interests. It's a cut throat feild, everyone points to you whenever a issue may arise, out of engineering it's the lowest paid area with the most amount of work and knowledge requirements. Many times ethics is an issue when it comes to being able to meet a deadline. I have a problem with that. (ex. a union worker installing sewage pipes in an old retail space in a mall was almost electrocuted by accidentally cutting in to the main power lines underground will cutting a trench for piping. While working off one of my drawings. ) i never received a survey or the original blue prints from the mall owners, after making repeated attempts. Customer didn't care they wanted a set of plans regardless. With being laid off twice not even 30 yet, from companies constantly downsizing and cutting cost. I don't believe I will continue in this feild, I'm working on my A+ certification right now and feel that working in IT for large firms is a much better career path. Or manufacturing side of engineering.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ew- I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Why nothing wrong that job be happy you got one buddy it's funny I posted this before I realized exactly what I wanted to do in the PC industry and I guess a lot of people have or do get their start this way then 41 and just picked up FPS gaming never really had been on the computer before three years later I posted this thread just wondering how you guys were able to have such Cool Jobs that enable you to spend the time that y'all do on these computers overclocking and such this is before I had the itch the overclock itch.
> Well here it is 4 months later five months later and 6 gaming rig builds latter and I get it now. Just received the kaby 7700k CPU thermaltake P3 chassis ASRock H270 pro4 Mobo corsairs dominator Ram ddr4 2400 megahertz 16 gigabytes corsairs Force M2 hundred and twenty gigabyte SSD PNY 240 gigabyte solid state driver Corsair 650 watt power supply corsairs h101 CPU Cooler I still got to buy #2 1060gtx armor 3 gb gpu's clear tubing for the CPU liquid cooler and I think that's about it besides that Platinum Series Dominator fan that goes over for sticks of corsairs Dominator Platinum when I posted this I was on the Intel Core 2 Q 6600 with 8 gigabytes of RAM and MSI560gtx ti II twin frozer 2g/Dr5 OC.
Click to expand...

i was just being a smart donkey ! in all honesty i would love to know more, ( i am self teaching for my home networks- both on freenas and pfsense.... * shivers *
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mckayman*
> 
> I've been a design engineer, I design hvac, electrical, and plumbing installations in commercial building, last project I worked on was upgrading and expanding Amazon cold storage facilities in their warehouse distribution centers. Typically architects draw up a plan and I make it function, while having to meet code requirements and keeping the customer best interests. It's a cut throat feild, everyone points to you whenever a issue may arise, out of engineering it's the lowest paid area with the most amount of work and knowledge requirements. Many times ethics is an issue when it comes to being able to meet a deadline. I have a problem with that. (ex. a union worker installing sewage pipes in an old retail space in a mall was almost electrocuted by accidentally cutting in to the main power lines underground will cutting a trench for piping. While working off one of my drawings. ) i never received a survey or the original blue prints from the mall owners, after making repeated attempts. Customer didn't care they wanted a set of plans regardless. With being laid off twice not even 30 yet, from companies constantly downsizing and cutting cost. I don't believe I will continue in this feild, I'm working on my A+ certification right now and feel that working in IT for large firms is a much better career path. Or manufacturing side of engineering.


that sucks... i hate the install side of this trade ( HVAC ) so much that i refuse to do it. from one with experience it is never the engineers fault. it is the moron rushing to "just get another job done"


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Heading back to the patch. Just signed on a Patriot Well Services down in Pleasanton, TX. Will be doing wireline again. Hired on as a lead operator for frac jobs where we build and send down the explosives that make it possible to actually frac the well.


----------



## NoodleGTS

I used to work in banking for 10 years and that funded my addiction comfortably.

Now I run my startup www.rekt.gg. One of the only downsides is that I don't get to buy new computer stuff anymore


----------



## youra6

I went to college and got a worthless degree with no idea what to do with my life. I started to self teach myself basic computer science, statistics and modelling, machine learning and became a Data Analyst.

After 3 years I got promoted to a Data Scientist and I am so glad I sat down and watched all those Excel tutorial videos all those years ago. It really changed my life.


----------



## wiretap

Computer Engineer at a nuclear power plant. (Systems Engineering - Electrical / I&C)

Systems owned:
Security Computer System
Area Radiation Monitoring System
Process Radiation Monitoring System
Primary Containment Atmosphere Monitoring System
Leading Edge Flow Meter Computer System

Backup engineer for:
Plant Process Computer System
Visual Annunciator System
Seismic Monitoring System
DCS Reactor Recirc / Reactor Feedwater Computer System
Neutron Monitoring Instrumentation (NUMAC)

I'm also a dose assessor for emergency response, and a cyber security incident response lead. I'm also currently leading some upgrade projects for a few of my systems, totaling around $150M.

I can pretty much fund any hobby I feel like, although I never have much time to do anything. Work is very demanding and stressful. The past 3 months I've worked 84hrs/week, on and off night shift. It's a pretty good experience though.


----------



## Mega Man

Insert Simpson's joke


----------



## Mckayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i was just being a smart donkey ! in all honesty i would love to know more, ( i am self teaching for my home networks- both on freenas and pfsense.... * shivers *
> that sucks... i hate the install side of this trade ( HVAC ) so much that i refuse to do it. from one with experience it is never the engineers fault. it is the moron rushing to "just get another job done"


I've done install as well (Hvac) so I always took in to consideration what the installer was going to have to do. How sometimes, I was forced by the customer to draw up plans that I couldn't event phantom how crazy it must have been to create it in the field.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I went to college and got a worthless degree with no idea what to do with my life. I started to self teach myself basic computer science, statistics and modelling, machine learning and became a Data Analyst.
> 
> After 3 years I got promoted to a Data Scientist and I am so glad I sat down and watched all those Excel tutorial videos all those years ago. It really changed my life.


Exactly data science is the boom right now. All about how much data can you gather? How many data sets can you analyze in Excel at one time? _"I go into the interview, yeah I just worked out about 10000 data sets last night at the gym."_ =p Its data fever everywhere now. There's absolutely nothing wrong with the field, its companies wanting so much data now that is mind boggling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Computer Engineer at a nuclear power plant. (Systems Engineering - Electrical / I&C)
> 
> Systems owned:
> Security Computer System
> Area Radiation Monitoring System
> Process Radiation Monitoring System
> Primary Containment Atmosphere Monitoring System
> Leading Edge Flow Meter Computer System
> 
> Backup engineer for:
> Plant Process Computer System
> Visual Annunciator System
> Seismic Monitoring System
> DCS Reactor Recirc / Reactor Feedwater Computer System
> Neutron Monitoring Instrumentation (NUMAC)
> 
> I'm also a dose assessor for emergency response, and a cyber security incident response lead. I'm also currently leading some upgrade projects for a few of my systems, totaling around $150M.
> 
> I can pretty much fund any hobby I feel like, although I never have much time to do anything. Work is very demanding and stressful. The past 3 months I've worked 84hrs/week, on and off night shift. It's a pretty good experience though.


Which plant? Can you get me a job? I have a Minor in Nuclear physics, love atomic energy. Only problem is the entire works thinks that it is some kind of VooDoo Tabo crap that should be vanquished. If you want your lights to keep burning for the next 100 years* _Yes, the US does have at least 3 centuries of coal still in the ground, but, do we really need to mine every inch of the earth?_ The only way is with Nuclear Power You should see my collection of Geiger Counters!


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mckayman*
> 
> Which plant? Can you get me a job? I have a Minor in Nuclear physics, love atomic energy. Only problem is the entire works thinks that it is some kind of VooDoo Tabo crap that should be vanquished. If you want your lights to keep burning for the next 100 years* _Yes, the US does have at least 3 centuries of coal still in the ground, but, do we really need to mine every inch of the earth?_ The only way is with Nuclear Power You should see my collection of Geiger Counters!


I'm at Fermi 2. We have quite a few openings right now. dteenergy.com/careers ---> then go to Michigan --> Southeast Michigan --> Newport for the city. See if you meet the criteria for any positions.


----------



## spinFX

Im a drafty (architectural drawing).
Recently got a 'promotion' to a role where I now also do a bit of app development / programming to make things run smoother, reduce risks for errors, other optimizations to the information system of the company.
Working on some intelligent object libraries for our cad package as well as a tailored central/ content management system with a suite of apps that connect to it for various functionality.


----------



## Mckayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> I'm at Fermi 2. We have quite a few openings right now. dteenergy.com/careers ---> then go to Michigan --> Southeast Michigan --> Newport for the city. See if you meet the criteria for any positions.


Awesome, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Im a drafty (architectural drawing).
> Recently got a 'promotion' to a role where I now also do a bit of app development / programming to make things run smoother, reduce risks for errors, other optimizations to the information system of the company.
> Working on some intelligent object libraries for our cad package as well as a tailored central/ content management system with a suite of apps that connect to it for various functionality.


I highly recommend to file for a patient you're work ASAP, I can see so many benefits of intelligent libraries for CAD.


----------



## PPCs-Matt

I am the Social Network Specialist for Performance-pcs.com. This job does help to support my hobby. I also find it very satisfying work, as I get to help people with their watercooling and modding projects directly. If I am not working on a build, I wholeheartedly enjoy talking with others about their projects. So it seems to be the perfect job for me.


----------



## Mckayman

What certifications are you required to have? Working on Aplus right now.


----------



## Antithus

Hello ,

Well I am a Heavy Equipment operator by day and a complete hardware junkie by night..... I find its just the right combination of aggression and relaxation that a person can handle....

Just waiting for the next job to get going atm so I am playing with this new Ryzen to see what it can do.....


----------



## Semitangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Im a drafty (architectural drawing).
> Recently got a 'promotion' to a role where I now also do a bit of app development / programming to make things run smoother, reduce risks for errors, other optimizations to the information system of the company.
> Working on some intelligent object libraries for our cad package as well as a tailored central/ content management system with a suite of apps that connect to it for various functionality.


Hey, another drafty! What kind, commercial/industrial/residential?

Yout job sounds like lots of fun! I studied architectural in college, but went with mechanical. More potential where I'm at geographically, but architectural was a whole lot more interesting, especially with AutoDesk Architectural Desktop just hitting its full stride at the time.

The programming and smart object side of the field is pretty neat in the mechanical world, I hope it is on the architectural side too. Can't really explain what we did with it for IP purposes, but...good luck, and I hope it ends up useful for you.


----------



## Jump3r

I lost track of what I am, guess to summarize just an Engineer.
Just moved to Dubai from Australia, working in the field of Industrial Automation. I do product management, technical support, IT, networks and sales 9-6pm 5 days a week + 1 hour overtime at home emails each night. Travel to the countries doing sales and consulting around Dubai normally 5 days in a month.

Gives me time to game after work, not for long though. Weekends are good for gaming, I love building computers. Built about 20 now since 2007. Full on techie ask me anything related to hardware and I normally have a comment.


----------



## Gen Patton

I work in the field of LEO.


----------



## Mega Man

Lunch eating out?

Larrys edible osterage?


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Computer Engineer at a nuclear power plant. (Systems Engineering - Electrical / I&C)
> 
> Systems owned:
> Security Computer System
> Area Radiation Monitoring System
> Process Radiation Monitoring System
> Primary Containment Atmosphere Monitoring System
> Leading Edge Flow Meter Computer System
> 
> Backup engineer for:
> Plant Process Computer System
> Visual Annunciator System
> Seismic Monitoring System
> DCS Reactor Recirc / Reactor Feedwater Computer System
> Neutron Monitoring Instrumentation (NUMAC)
> 
> I'm also a dose assessor for emergency response, and a cyber security incident response lead. I'm also currently leading some upgrade projects for a few of my systems, totaling around $150M.
> 
> I can pretty much fund any hobby I feel like, although I never have much time to do anything. Work is very demanding and stressful. The past 3 months I've worked 84hrs/week, on and off night shift. It's a pretty good experience though.


respect


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Lunch eating out?
> 
> Larrys edible osterage?


Sounds more like Law Enforcement Officer.


----------



## Yukss

edit. double post


----------



## Yukss

I'm electrical engineer, I used to work in Venezuela (home country) in a hydroelectric power plant for 10 years, now i am working for a marine electrical company in the electrical and automation department that services yachts and vessels


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I'm a valet attendant at a children's hospital.


----------



## jerewarrior

recently finished my bachelor of natural resources studies and i am now working as a farm worker at our family farm









yours - jerewarrior


----------



## Gen Patton

Yes Leo is short for Law Enforcement.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Yes Leo is short for Law Enforcement _Officer_.


There. Fixed that for you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Yes Leo is short for Law Enforcement.


Thanks for your service!! Sorry, i an not familiar at all with that acronym.


----------



## Gen Patton

It's ok most civilians don't understand our talk. Also served 16 years in the Army.


----------



## Mckayman

REP+1







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> It's ok most civilians don't understand our talk. Also served 16 years in the Army.


Not allowed to join the Army, AirForce, born with Asthma







(darn runt in the family) but respect to anyone who severed.


----------



## AvnMech

Just joined while i had some down time at work. I'm an aviation maintenance engineer for a regional airline that's owned by a larger mainline airline.
In my free time I enjoy tinkering and playing with anything that piques my interest, for example; building and flying R/c planes / quadrotors / UAV's, computers and gaming, welding and knife forging, fabricating anything from scratch because I enjoy working with my hands.
I look forward to seeing all of your various builds whether its a computer or a component. Hopefully in learning the ins and outs of such I will be able to give and receive input in regards to your projects as well as my own in the near future.


----------



## ddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> respect


----------



## ddog

I come up on this thread I guess probably 6 months ago or so and I was really like really what do you guys do for a living it allow you to build the computers and spend the time that you guys spend on these computers this was like I say 6 to 9 months ago I don't know exactly how long ago it was but it was around that time and myself I worked as an electrician Industrial and Commercial electrician and job foreman for 11 years up until I was 27 I had quit school and I was 16 and went straight to doing electrical work with my father and when I turn 27 I moved to the Smoky Mountains and started River guiding for my brother's white water rafting company Smoky Mountain Outdoors and come wintertime about starved so I ended up doing timeshare which is I don't even want to go there I don't even want to start talking about it because I'll get stuck talking about it but it's definitely not what I wanted to do but it's where I live it's the best money in the area I know that might sound crazy but it is done that for 17 years so sick of the stigmatism behind it and the type of people that you find in that type of job so tried a few other things like carving doing Live Edge tables which are actually very expensive once you get to like conference sign Stables that set 15 or so people don't want to pay you for your time as far as woodworking goes three or four years ago I started messing with computers I've never been a big overclocker until I came here and become a member and I got to reading checking things out and I had played on that Intel Core 2 Q 6600 for three and a half years now I'll 5 of my benchmarks Benchmark in the 99th percentile I'm running a 7700k thermaltake P3 open air chassis with an all-in-one loop I know that's not water cooled but it's water-cooled to me because I'm not big at overclock in yet and I've never done a water cooled system yet I'm fixing to do one no because I just bought me a reservoir I'm on the gigabyte z270 X gaming 5 AUROS MOBO so anyway how I was able to get this computer was I started with that Q 6600 and I sold it with a with a MSI 560 twin frozr 2GB graphics card for $250 now I know that's a little expensive but that graphic card you can't find it anymore in the guy was willing to pay it I took that $250 and between the app let-go offer up and Craigslist 12 weeks later I now have about $6,000 worth of pc products in my house plus I'm benchmarking in the 99th percentile it's like something has reached down and said you will have a PC repair a PC building a PC selling product business and it's just been raining PC products at my house I can leave to install a Windows installation on somebody's computer and come back to the house and always have two or three things with me where somebody else's called me and I ended up stopping off somewhere and trading something it's amazing so I just wanted to tell somebody my good luck I'm not having to do timeshare I've got $6,000 worth of PC products at my house and I'm not on the Q 6600 anymore I'm on the fastest single thread and CPU there is thanks to you guys because you guys gave me the idea of doing something different thanks to all of you
ddogsoldier
BROTHERSKEEPERS MATURE FPS Gaming clan / community
Cryteks Warface
You can check us out on YouTube Warface


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I am an iPhone and Mac technician...........

Yep...

Also do some work for myself occasionally.


----------



## ddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mckayman*
> 
> REP+1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not allowed to join the Army, AirForce, born with Asthma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (darn runt in the family) but respect to anyone who severed.


Hey thank you OK. I have major respect for you and props to you and I really do thank you we didn't have guys like you Brothers ain't no telling what would happen my father was hundred first Airborne 82nd Airborne sergeant Green Beret jungle specialist Weapon Specialist point specialist hand and combat specialist he is in Vietnam for four years in the Army for 8 years he wasn't a big man he was about five eight and you could just look at him and tell he probably wouldn't somebody you wanted to mess with he could hit me 3 or 4 times before I even realize to get me the first time it was that fast but I guess he got to where he talked everything because there's a bunch of pictures of him with the chalkboard and the pointer so I guess he got to where he was teaching he didn't like to talk about it and you surely didn't wake him up if you did you make sure you wasn't in Arms Reach because he would set straight up and grab for M16 off of his chest that's terrible isn't it anyway props to you and thank you for your service


----------



## ZakuII

Internal Auditor in a Government Office.


----------



## VS88

Some interesting employments. I am a CAD designer


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddog*
> 
> I come up on this thread I guess probably 6 months ago or so and I was really like really what do you guys do for a living it allow you to build the computers and spend the time that you guys spend on these computers this was like I say 6 to 9 months ago I don't know exactly how long ago it was but it was around that time and myself I worked as an electrician Industrial and Commercial electrician and job foreman for 11 years up until I was 27 I had quit school and I was 16 and went straight to doing electrical work with my father and when I turn 27 I moved to the Smoky Mountains and started River guiding for my brother's white water rafting company Smoky Mountain Outdoors and come wintertime about starved so I ended up doing timeshare which is I don't even want to go there I don't even want to start talking about it because I'll get stuck talking about it but it's definitely not what I wanted to do but it's where I live it's the best money in the area I know that might sound crazy but it is done that for 17 years so sick of the stigmatism behind it and the type of people that you find in that type of job so tried a few other things like carving doing Live Edge tables which are actually very expensive once you get to like conference sign Stables that set 15 or so people don't want to pay you for your time as far as woodworking goes three or four years ago I started messing with computers I've never been a big overclocker until I came here and become a member and I got to reading checking things out and I had played on that Intel Core 2 Q 6600 for three and a half years now I'll 5 of my benchmarks Benchmark in the 99th percentile I'm running a 7700k thermaltake P3 open air chassis with an all-in-one loop I know that's not water cooled but it's water-cooled to me because I'm not big at overclock in yet and I've never done a water cooled system yet I'm fixing to do one no because I just bought me a reservoir I'm on the gigabyte z270 X gaming 5 AUROS MOBO so anyway how I was able to get this computer was I started with that Q 6600 and I sold it with a with a MSI 560 twin frozr 2GB graphics card for $250 now I know that's a little expensive but that graphic card you can't find it anymore in the guy was willing to pay it I took that $250 and between the app let-go offer up and Craigslist 12 weeks later I now have about $6,000 worth of pc products in my house plus I'm benchmarking in the 99th percentile it's like something has reached down and said you will have a PC repair a PC building a PC selling product business and it's just been raining PC products at my house I can leave to install a Windows installation on somebody's computer and come back to the house and always have two or three things with me where somebody else's called me and I ended up stopping off somewhere and trading something it's amazing so I just wanted to tell somebody my good luck I'm not having to do timeshare I've got $6,000 worth of PC products at my house and I'm not on the Q 6600 anymore I'm on the fastest single thread and CPU there is thanks to you guys because you guys gave me the idea of doing something different thanks to all of you
> ddogsoldier
> BROTHERSKEEPERS MATURE FPS Gaming clan / community
> Cryteks Warface
> You can check us out on YouTube Warface






period key broken? Lolol


----------



## neoN-

I just finished my apprenticeship for being an industrial clerk yesterday!
I'm now officially Sales Assistant! Yeay!

I'm working as of now until End of July. I'll continue my Abitur / high school since I've already finished year 11 before I started my apprenticeship and year 12 and 13 are yet to go!

Wish me luck boiis!


----------



## FastMHz

Solar and Energy Storage Systems Designer in Berkeley Springs West Virginia. I spend my days thinking about solar power, batteries, utility companies, and the power grid.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastMHz*
> 
> Solar and Energy Storage Systems Designer in Berkeley Springs West Virginia. I spend my days thinking about solar power, batteries, utility companies, and the power grid.


Tell me you're secretly working on HELIOS ONE from F: New Vegas


----------



## FastMHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Tell me you're secretly working on HELIOS ONE from F: New Vegas


Not quite but I did build a battery powered rocket launcher in my garage


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastMHz*
> 
> Not quite but I did build a battery powered rocket launcher in my garage


Sounds awesome









Ehhh, if only I was better in STEM areas of study (I was ok with math, aaand that's it). So I ended up becoming an attorney. Which is ok, I suppose.


----------



## rediornot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Very impressive.
> 
> I have been a security guard for 6 years making 10 an hr, lol at least you are going places man, you will have loads of money in due time, just be patient. Those are some $$$$ fields you are pursuing.


Go see a recruiter, take the qualification test and see what you can get, there are asfab practice tests on line and the military now takes people up to 40 years old. a career is a great thing, it is not just a job.


----------



## Gen Patton

Thanks guys I grew up Army why?? Because my last name. I had to be the best, my Father served under Gen Hoges who got killed in the battle at St. lo. then got put in 3rd Army/ Gen Patton. so the rest is history.


----------



## Gen Patton

Ddog that is great. your doing something you love. keep it up and help us little guys when you can.


----------



## sKorcheDeArtH

I install big scale CCTV(surveillance)/Access control systems for government/military/state/turnpike authority's.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sKorcheDeArtH*
> 
> I install big scale CCTV(surveillance)/Access control systems for government/military/state/turnpike authority's.


hey there nsa.. recommend me a nice house surveillance system. i'm hardly home and would like a 4-6 camera system that would alert me through phone.


----------



## sKorcheDeArtH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> hey there nsa.. recommend me a nice house surveillance system. i'm hardly home and would like a 4-6 camera system that would alert me through phone.


For a home do it yourself install, I can only recommend FLIR systems. Not too pricey and very easy to setup. Amazing picture quality for the price.


----------



## NWCgrad

19 yr point, Navy. Living the dream.


----------



## Mega Man

Thanks for your service my friend


----------



## Malkorath

Currently slaving away as a sales rep at Best Buy, mostly selling el-cheapo laptops and tablets to families and retirees.

I'm currently A+ certified and I have some MS certifications. I'm also working on my Net+, but so far I have not benefited in the slightest from the work I put into earning them. Those kinds of jobs seem to be scarce where I live (Central Valley CA).


----------



## underclockme

Healthcare analysts. Writing SQL code and creating reports and dashboards.


----------



## pantsaregood

Network Engineering. I configure cable modem termination systems.

Strangely, my education was in mathematics.


----------



## F7GOS

Intervention Engineer for an Oil Services Company.

Basically a Project Engineer dealing with Electro-Hydraulic workover controls systems subsea.

If thats still jibberish.... I sit at a desk and consume copious amounts of coffee.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malkorath*
> 
> Currently slaving away as a sales rep at Best Buy, mostly selling el-cheapo laptops and tablets to families and retirees.
> 
> I'm currently A+ certified and I have some MS certifications. I'm also working on my Net+, but so far I have not benefited in the slightest from the work I put into earning them. Those kinds of jobs seem to be scarce where I live (Central Valley CA).


Going to be perfectly honest here, and I end up giving this advice to many parents (Users I work with) with a kid who got their A+; Throw your resume at a couple contracting firms and let _them_ find you a contract-to-hire place. The absolute worst case is you don't like their conditions and say no.

I'm three years into working for the hospital I'm at, and they do *all* their hiring from the contractors they get. I have not seen anyone who was pulled into a fullhire spot from the outside. Don't ditch the current job, make sure they know you're looking for a more steady long-term position, and take it when they seem to have a good offer, they're generally pretty straight forward about terms. Just keep in mind most of them do not offer PTO and the benefits are usually not so great, so it may not work out for you anyway. It's a stepping stone, not a permanent solution.

Also T1 "Helpdesk" is abysmal unless you like sitting in a chair for eight hours and like to handle every other call like a hostage negotiation; it's very stressful with no way to vent, low pay, and it does not translate well into higher positions. You have an A+ and more; you want a T2 or Field position (or better) if you can get it. It's far more rewarding, and will give you some hands on to go with the Net+ until you move on to bigger and better.

Again though, it worked for me and my co-workers. It may not work for you, and that's fine. I'm just willing to bet they can hunt down some jobs you likely wouldn't find on your own as they may source exclusively like my job does.

EDIT: Yes I intentionally did not drop any names. I'll answer questions if asked specifically in a PM for anything I can, but this thread isn't a job advertising board.


----------



## DOS Chuck

I was in the Marines as an electronic tech in the 70's. Then I workrked on copiers/printers/PCs. Now I am retired and can afford a 1080Ti.


----------



## farcodev

QA for a financial / insurance institution


----------



## HZCH

Used to work as a totally not qualified T1 helpdesk support during university, did some civil service as a social educator (in place of mandatory military service), but...

I finally landed the half-time job as a teacher in secondary school I was looking for!


----------



## jclafi

Full Stack JavaEE Developer


----------



## scaz

Forced into slave labor doing .Net development, SQL development, and reporting. All of my past positions have been outsourced to India so I am currently looking of a job in the US.


----------



## Nebulous

After the Navy I worked as a Communications Dispatcher for the Police Dept up until I retired several years ago. Now I can "waste my money foolishly on PC Hardware I have no clue about because I failed to do my research" as another member here put it









But I work part time with a friend in Fire & Water restoration business to keep busy .


----------



## Mega Man

thanks for your service


----------



## Nebulous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks for your service


Thx Mega Man!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

When this thread was started, I was beginning my IT career as a SysAdmin for a small company.

These days I'm a DevOps/Cloud Engineer for a Fortune 200 Company...

Time sure flies.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Escalations Specialist ~ Amazon Logistics .. Lots of angry customers.. and my team is the last phone transfer in the line for Logistics delivery Customer Service .. Oh, and I do this all from the comfort of my pajama's, at home


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> Escalations Specialist ~ Amazon Logistics .. Lots of angry customers.. and my team is the last phone transfer in the line for Logistics delivery Customer Service .. Oh, and I do this all from the comfort of my pajama's, at home










How do you do it, man? I suppose it's a trade secret...


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

The job, or work from home? The Work from home is telecommuting with access through VPN to Amazon's servers... I was originally hired as a work from home customer support representative. ( amazon.jobs ) The job? After 12 hours of being torn to shreds in escalations I like to load up Ghost Recon Wild lands, Tier Mode and start clearing out villages


----------



## _02

Full stack application engineer, but I've had jobs in graphic design, consultation and training.

And I have a caffeine headache =(


----------



## Nebulous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> The job, or work from home? The Work from home is telecommuting with access through VPN to Amazon's servers... I was originally hired as a work from home customer support representative. ( amazon.jobs ) The job? After 12 hours of being torn to shreds in escalations I like to load up Ghost Recon Wild lands, Tier Mode and start clearing out villages


Niiiiice!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

The only draw back to working from home.... If the wife is mad at me ... I work from home... and if a computer goes down... I work from home... so no commute, no buffer from the trials and tribulations of married life


----------



## jprovido

I remember posting on this thread a few years ago. I was a Registered Nurse in the Philippines. now I'm a Licensed Vocational Nurse here in California. still working on my RN License


----------



## AaronRiley

Because I have graduated as a computer science student, I mostly build small android apps.


----------



## victini91

Making a comeback to OCN (gosh, it has been 4 yrs since I last post stuffs in OCN







: ) life have never been busier XD

Time to update!


----------



## VaultDweller

Hey there. Finally joined after looking around for awhile. I work in risk management in the financial services industry in NYC.


----------



## nyk20z3

Local 3 Electrician in NYC and full time student using my GI Bill.


----------



## Sjonnieh

i make carbon fibre profiles


----------



## burticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> The only draw back to working from home.... If the wife is mad at me ... I work from home... and if a computer goes down... I work from home... so no commute, no buffer from the trials and tribulations of married life


Tell her to go get a job!









I've worked at home off and on for years. At one point both the wife and I worked from home for 2 separate companies. We shared my home office for exactly one day, then we were both like "this isn't gonna work". So I moved her into a different room and set up a rig and networking in there for her. It was fine, except she kind of expected that I would bring her lunch every damn day. And yeah, tech support.

I worked with a guy (he was in Pittsburg) who had the option to work at home, but had a full time stay at home wife with 3 little kids. He chose to make the 30-60 minute drive to the office (each way) instead.


----------



## ITAngel

I work as a Network Administrator.
On the side, I am learning how to develop video games using Unity + C#. Then after Unreal Engine + C++.
Aside income maintain small local business computers, servers, and network.


----------



## Rakanoth

I received my Bachelor of Science degree in Information Management and Systems in June 2017 in Germany. (I live in Germany but I am not a German.) I found a job as a junior PHP developer and started working in July 2017. I got fired in September 2017. Since then I am looking for a new job or internship.


----------



## razr7

recent grad, landed a nice sys eng gig. I have more money than I know what to do with, but why upgrade my rig when it's still work


----------



## mrawesome421

I work for a press company and operate the actual press. Huge machine. We basically print magazines, books, comics and medical publications.

I despise it but it beats a blank.


----------



## bobcat1969

HOWDY ALL !

Security Guard, but in my spare time, learning Electrical Engineering, at the moment, know enough to be dangerous haha

Sadly at the moment im unemployed due to disability, cant walk anymore and coming out of a very bad depressive state

i LOVE PCB-Design and creation, i have a big inventory of SMD Components, blank copper clad FR4 PCB Boards and a whole host of prototyping gear that i use on a daily basis now, again.

Very big into making my own PCB's at home, all home-brew methods from Cadsoft Eagle Windows PCB Design software to fully made single sided PCB's for testing viability at home.

Once Designs do what i nneed them to and any bugs if any removed, the PCB is made double-sided then printed again homebrew style for a final test before i ship the design out to China at a professional PCB Manufacturer and about 3-4 weeks later i get 5-10 PCB's with my design fully tested on their end too, sometimes also with the small SMD regular components soldered to the PCB at no extra costs.

The PCB's i create are all made from scratch, with the help of a very good friend named L.O.G, Lazy Old Geek, lol, from another website, instructables.com. He is a Retired Electrical Engineer that used to make precision PCB's and now he's into Arduino and ESP8266 style electronics, and a whole hell of alot more lol this guy is a MASTER EE !!!!

ALL of my designs are Open-Source, with a license of being non-commercial, Share-Alike, Attribution - so anyone is free to use, alter/change or use my designs, as long as one mentions me and L.O.G in their work.

Knowledge is Power..

Shared Knowledge makes for a POWERFUL Community.

Keep stuff Open Source


----------



## Milamber

Pole Vault champ, disco dancer and Viking raider.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hellphyre

Professional underwear model.


----------



## rainforestnomad

Hey, I'm an electrician I do maintenance at a pulp mill. We use super old equipment, computers and modules to run the mill.


----------



## Reaper28

I put boxes of fruit and vegetables on a pallet for 8hrs a night. My job is very rewarding.
Not.


----------



## Spiritbar11

I am a shelver at a library. I put books away.


----------



## Aleslammer

Finally landed the best job I've ever had RETIRED!!


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Finally landed the best job I've ever had RETIRED!!


Congrats! =)


----------



## stillsurfn

Retired 4 years ago and now split time between Hawaii and Seattle. Agree with Aleslammer.....being retired is the absolute best job I've ever had, too !!


----------



## Ricky Bobby

Just a software developer, spent 1/2 of the X-mas bonus on the new rig, and half on the retirement saving. I use to feel the same, and envy the ones have the top of the line gaming rigs. I don't get to upgrade that often like before I was married, but my last build was in 2013, so really needed a new PC.


----------



## Fagernes

Hello everyone, my name is Chris. I am a dog trainer in Southern California. I have been doing it for five years now at my own facility and love working with the animals. Over the years I have collected thirty chickens, five goats, five quail, a horse, a cow and currently eight pigs to use as distractions and all the other benefits of livestock.


----------



## Sithgear

I am a conductor with CSX, almost 5 years now. With a hedge fund taking over the company and making cutbacks, I am now back on an extra board where I am always on call. Therefore my time to do what I like to do has dwindled.


----------



## NexusRed

IT Support Specialist moving into the System Administrator role as the company expands. Will move into various other IT admin roles but have no interest going into management. I've seen the horrors! lol


----------



## Truckwarrior

Truckdriver, home every night though, which is kinda nice.


----------



## Owterspace

Cnc operator, lathes and mills mostly..


----------



## jpm888

Architect
At least I have a reason to invest in powerful pc hardware outside of pc games

I actually need 32gbs of ram....


----------



## Trestles126

More from the crAne world. I’ve been assigned to this ltm1400 500ton Liebherrrr since January currently at LAX airport hanging iron. We bought two new ones to replace the 550t Grove we had before that got sent away do to Cali emissions.


----------



## BulletSponge

Animal Control Officer/Mycologist/Free family&friend tech support. Animal control work has its rewarding moments but there is a lot of depressing work involved as well. I spend at least an hour after work every day with my dogs for some “therapy” if you will. I’m really not sure how much more of the sad work I can take. If a position opens in city tech support I am outta here. We got new laptops in our trucks last week and I shamed the city employee handling the setup of the laptops into silence. If he is qualified enough for the position I could be a supervisor in the department, lol


----------



## Mr Pink57

Front End Developer


----------



## deafboy

From Software Engineer to Real Estate Agent back to Software Engineer, lol


----------



## IDon'tThinkSo

Sales assistant.


----------



## e911

Things.. many of which I can't tell you.


----------



## spinFX

jpm888 said:


> Architect
> At least I have a reason to invest in powerful pc hardware outside of pc games
> 
> I actually need 32gbs of ram....


Really, what kind of Architecture are you doing that needs 32GBs ram? Must be skyscrapers or huge public buildings! Trying to remember some larger Architectural models and rendering I've dealt with and they haven't come close to that... What firm do you work for?


----------



## Panzerfury

Software Engineer. Just completed my first year after I graduated  
Currently working in a consulting company. But thinking about applying for a machine learning engineering position.
That position is way closer to the place i'm going to move to, in two months. Plus I find machine learning interesting.


----------



## ChaosComplete

Going on record as full time Producer, Audio Engineer, Musician. New to the forum, not new to pushing hardware to the limits to get the job done! I hope I can add to the conversation!


----------



## JSlater1983

I'm a real estate agent. I've been working with Capital Square 1031 Exchange for a long time, more than 10 years and it's my main source of income. I have a few hobbies too, like trading, but real estate remains my primary job. I was a teacher back in the day, but we all know how miserable a teacher's salary is, so I decided to find a more profitable area. I don't regret my decision at all, and I'm glad I did this because now I have a totally different lifestyle. For those as insecure as I was in the past, don't be afraid of changes. Everything that is done is done for the better.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Release Manager for a Fortune 10 company's digital platforms.


----------



## RHBH

28yr old, HR analyst working in a bank. I guess it's the typical office work that parents want for their kids.


----------



## MrKovski

31yo, a mechanic in the Aerosol producer company


----------



## vix

I'm a retired US Navy officer and retired financial advisor. Currently spending my time as CEO of a holdings and investments company.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Just over 5 years as Senior IT support for major US company based in Ireland.


----------



## Cleatboks

i'm just your average salary guy plus freelance part timer


----------



## jakethesnake438

I've posted here some time ago.
I'm still writing software. A bit of everything


----------



## q_dragonite

Like archi things in s.korea 
Build everything!


----------



## Avacado

Hell yea, a necro worth reading.

VA Nurse.


----------



## dranas

I drive commercial vehicles now.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Same as before, just much busier.


----------



## JKuhn

I suppose I'll leave an update as well. If I'm not mistaken last time I posted here I was still doing labour broking with my father. Since then I've started (and left due to an injury) a production learnership at a petrochemical plant, and now I'm trading shares.


----------



## apw63

Im still a radiation control tech


----------



## Steffek

I own a craft beer bar that does a lot with pro wrestling.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I'm an IT administrator for a vacation realty company.


----------



## rationality

I own a gym. And I love it!


----------



## un1b4ll

Apple > Valve > Your 8-13 year old's favorite game company. I run international operations.

I also have a travel startup ready to launch when travel is a thing again.


----------



## jiffysound

Well I am a retired IT from the US Navy, before that I worked in IT and I still do to this day.


----------



## WhiteCrane

Locomotive Engineer.


----------



## gtz

I draw product schematics for grocery and convenient stores.


----------



## nasmith2000

I work in venture capital (not as an investor....I raise the funds the firm invests into companies). It's cool to see a diverse group brought together by a common interest.


----------



## Xinoxide

I had a change in careers recently.

I manufacture mhz. Want to buy some?


----------



## Godfried Bolton

JSlater1983 said:


> I'm a real estate agent. I've been working with Capital Square for a long time, more than 10 years and it's my main source of income. I have a few hobbies too, like trading, but real estate remains my primary job. I was a teacher back in the day, but we all know how miserable a teacher's salary is, so I decided to find a more profitable area. I don't regret my decision at all, and I'm glad I did this because now I have a totally different lifestyle. For those as insecure as I was in the past, don't be afraid of changes. Everything that is done is done for the better.


Once I tried to work as a real estate agent but soon enough realised that it is a really hard job for an introvert  despite the fact that I new my area quite well and could tell the customers a lot about their future apartments I decided to quit and find a new job. At the moment I help an SMM manager of a law firm in Dublin. I prepare the files for further work with them. I convert files at convert.io into appropriate formats for our soft and make some retouch in PS if it is needed.


----------



## kiriakos

Xinoxide said:


> I had a change in careers recently.
> 
> I manufacture mhz. Want to buy some?


I will verify them with my Q&C and I will help you so you to find the appropriate buyer.





About


ITTSB Blog About page




www.ittsb.eu


----------

